# Wo bin ich ? - Bilderrätsel Frankenland



## Bonny87 (28. Dezember 2014)

Nachdems dieses Thema anscheinend noch nicht gab hab ich mir gedacht ich mach den jetzt auch mal fürs Frankenländle auf. 
*
Regeln*

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein - Frankenland 
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein - also bitte nix verwischtes, unscharfes o.ä. ( nein auch		keine Körperteile und möge der Hintern noch so schön sein) 
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


Also bitte: Freiwillige vor mit dem ersten Bild


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2014)

Na, wennan schon so nen Thread aufmacht, dann sollte man auch gleich die Ehre des ersten Bildes haben, oder? Die Franken scheinen mir da jetzt auch eher schüchtern zu sein. Also Bonny, rein in die Presche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonny87 (29. Dezember 2014)

ich bin im moment noch auf der suche nach einem bild wo die anderen auch eine Chance haben  es zu erkennen. glaub viele von meinen wären zu schwierig weil man keinen genauen Anhaltspunkt hat


----------



## Melly82 (29. Dezember 2014)

als patriotische franken werdens wir schon erkennen


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht erkenne ichs sogar  Das macht doch den Reiz aus. Versuchs doch einfach mal. Oft geht es schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Balkensepp (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde auch mitraten 

Kenne mich allerdings nur Rund um den Moritzberg (Lauf a.d. Pegnitz) wirklich aus 

Grüße Peter


----------



## Tom:-) (29. Dezember 2014)

ok, hier mal was leichtes. wo ist das?


----------



## IRONMANq (29. Dezember 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> ok, hier mal was leichtes. wo ist das?




Hetzles?


----------



## Tom:-) (29. Dezember 2014)

bissi genauer darfs schon sein ;-)


----------



## Melly82 (29. Dezember 2014)

bin dann mal raus würd ich sagen


----------



## IRONMANq (30. Dezember 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> bissi genauer darfs schon sein ;-)


westabfahrt runter richtung effeltrich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (30. Dezember 2014)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> westabfahrt runter richtung effeltrich!



nicht schlecht, aber leider nicht ganz richtig


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Dezember 2014)

hm, ich kenn da nur den Hohlweg wo mal ein Roadgap drüber ging  halt am Hetzles-DH.


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Dezember 2014)

Hohlweg runter nach Hetzles, Bingo!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## deserttom (2. Januar 2015)

gutes neues Jahr an alle 
bei den neuen Thread sollte vielleicht der eine oder andere markante Punkt mit auf den Bildern sein so das nicht nur Locals wissen wo es sich befindet.
Ich dachte vielleicht an solche Bilder.
Wo ist das zum Beispiel ?


----------



## Tomson (2. Januar 2015)

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (2. Januar 2015)

@ Tom: streng dich an  es liegt in deinem Revier


----------



## Tomson (4. Januar 2015)

Ha!  Das Mausoleum - Ruhestätte des Freiherrn Werner von Seebach! Richtig!?  Ein Bier Tom?


----------



## skateson (4. Januar 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> gutes neues Jahr an alle
> bei den neuen Thread sollte vielleicht der eine oder andere markante Punkt mit auf den Bildern sein so das nicht nur Locals wissen wo es sich befindet.
> Ich dachte vielleicht an solche Bilder.
> Wo ist das zum Beispiel ?Anhang anzeigen 346994


Zeiler Käpelle?


----------



## deserttom (4. Januar 2015)

@skateson: leider ist es nicht das Zeiler Käppele 
@Tomson: na geht doch . Du hast recht, es ist das Mausoleum . was das Bier angeht, nehme ich gerne an.




Das Mausoleum Ziegelsdorf liegt nördlich von Untersiemau und östlich von Neuses a.d. Eichen im Wald. Sie Google.


----------



## Tomson (4. Januar 2015)

Juhu! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mausoleum_(Ziegelsdorf)


----------



## Tomson (5. Januar 2015)

So...dann bin wohl ich dran...wo ist das!?


----------



## IRONMANq (5. Januar 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> So...dann bin wohl ich dran...wo ist das!?



 Walberla Gipfelkreuz!


----------



## Tomson (5. Januar 2015)

Ääh.....leider nein! Kleiner Tip: Die Bäume sind Linden


----------



## deserttom (6. Januar 2015)

ich weiss es 
halte mich aber dieses mal raus........der Tipp mit den Linden war es


----------



## deserttom (6. Januar 2015)

Frankenweg .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (6. Januar 2015)

dann  versuchs ich nochmal

Küpser Linde?


----------



## ericoli (6. Januar 2015)

Also gut dann strengt euch mal an


----------



## ericoli (6. Januar 2015)

Und schwieriger


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub, da hat einer das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## Schoschi (6. Januar 2015)

....ich wollt auch scho was posten, aber ich hab mir glücklicherweise kurz vorher die Regeln nochmal durchgelesen.....


----------



## IRONMANq (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## ericoli (6. Januar 2015)

OK ihr habt ja Recht   aber Küpser Linde hätt ich auch gewusst  und JA des 2 fällt auch raus  wird nicht mehr vorkommen


----------



## Tomson (6. Januar 2015)

@IRONMANq: Gewonnen - du bists


----------



## Tomson (6. Januar 2015)

@ericoli: Darfst aber noch mitspielen! Es ist dir vergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## Tomson (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## IRONMANq (6. Januar 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> @IRONMANq: Gewonnen - du bists




Juhu. Hier mein Bild. Sollte  nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## Tomson (6. Januar 2015)

Oh verdammt - nicht mein Revier! Denke du bist südlicher....


----------



## Tomson (6. Januar 2015)

Der Berg in der Ferne ist Hetzles!? Nur so aus Verzweiflung geraten....


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Januar 2015)

Brutal verbotene Zone! Pferdegehege am ehem. Trpüpl. Tennenlohe, Blickrichtung Nordost vom Kugelfang. Früher, in den 80/90ern, bin ich da quer durch gelaufen, es gab wunderbare Pfade, vor allem im Abendrot, wenn man in die Sonne lief.

Vor dem Bau der erweiterten 'Horsezone' und der Brücke. Naturschutz, ick liebe dir! Ach, und DB, besten Dank für den Zaun! Wie sähe es dort aus, wenn nie geschossen und nie Panzer gefahren wären?

Restmun? Phuk oph!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (7. Januar 2015)

Tom:) schrieb:


> Brutal verbotene Zone! Pferdegehege am ehem. Trpüpl. Tennenlohe, Blickrichtung Nordost vom Kugelfang. Früher, in den 80/90ern, bin ich da quer durch gelaufen, es gab wunderbare Pfade, vor allem im Abendrot, wenn man in die Sonne lief.
> 
> Vor dem Bau der erweiterten 'Horsezone' und der Brücke. Naturschutz, ick liebe dir! Ach, und DB, besten Dank für den Zaun! Wie sähe es dort aus, wenn nie geschossen und nie Panzer gefahren wären?
> 
> Restmun? Phuk oph!





100 Punkte @Tom:-)
Das Bild wurde auf einem legalem Weg geschossen, es wurde dabei darauf geachtet dass keine Bildrechte von Wildpferden, Ameisen oder Distelpflanzen verletzt wurden. Die Akkus wurden natürlich mit Grünem Strom geladen. Naturschutz, ick liebe dir!

Tom is dran!! 

@Tomson , ja, das is der Hetzles


----------



## Tomson (7. Januar 2015)

Hetzles! Wenigstens was gewusst!   

Tom


----------



## Achtzig (8. Januar 2015)

Und weiß da  wer was?




Und falls ihr meint, das sei zu schwer: Nur ähnlich schwer, wie gestern NAcht da hin zu kommen ;-)

PS: Ich hab die Regeln gelesen, aber würde ich mich dran halten käm ich ja nie dran...


----------



## ericoli (8. Januar 2015)

Da frag mal scratch a


----------



## deserttom (8. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig: das ich echt schwerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
in der Region in der wir so unterwegs sind (Gottesgarten, Frankenwald, Itzgund, Haßberge,  Thüringerwald) könnte ich das so nicht auf die Schnelle einordnen.
Schieb mal einen Tipp durch.....


----------



## Tomson (8. Januar 2015)

Oje die Regeln!!!!  @ericoli ! 

@Achtzig : Tipp bitte! Sonst komm ich ja nie mehr dran! Hopp...bitte! Kenns auch net  

Tom


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Januar 2015)

Glatzenstein?


----------



## Achtzig (9. Januar 2015)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Glatzenstein?



Ja, Respekt! Seht ihr, geht auch ohne Tipp


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Januar 2015)

Das is ja schön hier, nur a bissl viele Tom`s hier. Deserttom, Tomson, mistertom, Tom, da muß man ja aufpassen welcher Tom wer is 

Könnte man net auch die Eckdaten des erratenen Punktes für die nichtwissenden kurz mit angeben, damit die wissen wo sie am Wochenende hin müssen, zwecks Bildung


----------



## Achtzig (9. Januar 2015)

Wikipedia weiß:

"Der stark bewaldete Glatzenstein befindet sich in derHersbrucker Schweiz, dem nachHersbruckbenannten Teil der Fränkischen Alb, und gehört zumNaturpark Fränkische Schweiz-Veldensteiner Forst.

Die Bergkuppe des Glatzensteins liegt rund 500 Meter nördlich vonWeißenbachund etwa 1 Kilometer nordöstlich vonKersbach [...]"

Und mit den Toms kam ich auch schon durcheinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Na, das nimmt ja langsam Gestalt an hier  Wer sich mal bissl schlau machen möchte, wie die es machen, die das Spiel schon länger betreiben, kann ja mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-ein-thueringer-bilderraetsel.499388/

schauen  Da gibts auch nicht so viele Toms. Wobei Navigation und Tom ja recht gut zusammen passt.


----------



## ericoli (9. Januar 2015)

Also- geht doch auch ohne Regeln


----------



## Achtzig (9. Januar 2015)

doofe Regeln, genau.  Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch  irgendwo ein (g) armin?


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Oder der Falk Becker


----------



## ericoli (9. Januar 2015)

Ich warte jetzt trotzdem ( Scratch a ich bin ja Lernfähig    Grüße an dich    )


----------



## Tomson (9. Januar 2015)

Könnte irgendein TOM jetzt mal wieder durchstarten!?   

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## scratch_a (9. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn jetzt @mistertom52070 das nächste Bild rein stellt, dann wird es ja langsam mit den Regeln


----------



## ericoli (9. Januar 2015)

Mein Reden


----------



## Tomson (9. Januar 2015)

Also hopp @mistertom52070 , sonst macht es ein anderer TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2015)

Ich Kenn die Regeln und grätsch jetzt trotzdem mal rein( vorausgesetzt Bonny87 hat nix dagegen ) wir könnten ja mehrere Himmelsrichtungen abdecken ( Naturschutzgebiete bei Hetzles kenn ich keine ) deshalb nochmal mein Bild


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2015)

-


----------



## kubikjch (11. Januar 2015)

Nähe Reifenberg?


----------



## deserttom (11. Januar 2015)

das dürfte meine Ecke sein VEITSBERG


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2015)

Arnsberg   im Volksmund  auch Veitsberg genannt-  Richtig  wo is der Reifenberg ? sagt mir nix


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2015)

also ganz genau sieht man ja auf dem Bild den Staffelberg     vom Veitsberg aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (11. Januar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> Arnsberg   im Volksmund  auch Veitsberg genannt-  Richtig  wo is der Reifenberg ? sagt mir nix


Lag ich wohl ganz schön daneben. Reifenberg ist in der Fränkischen, Nähe Ebermannstadt


----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2015)




----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2015)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Lag ich wohl ganz schön daneben. Reifenberg ist in der Fränkischen, Nähe Ebermannstadt


hehe, ich lag genauso daneben wie du.....hätte schwören können dass das der Verbotene ist.....


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Januar 2015)

Hmm...wieder was gelernt hätt schwören können das is die Abfahrt vom Dornig richtung Loffeld runter 

Macht net so schnell mit euren Bildern, sonst muß ich ab Frühjahr gar soviel neue Spots abklappern  Das häuft sich ziemlich an fürchte ich


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Januar 2015)

Das müsste vom Veitsberg, links neben der Kapelle sein?

Das Geländer zeigt die paar Stufen Des Weges Richtung Westen.


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2015)

jetzt kommt hier weng Fahrt rein, also OFFEN lassen .	@Elmerf. ist doch kein Neuland für dich


----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2015)

Genau!


----------



## fibm (11. Januar 2015)

Coole Idee der Fred. Hier mein Rätsel, sollte nicht so schwer sein ...


----------



## SuShu (11. Januar 2015)

Hohler Fels / Happurger Stausee


----------



## Achtzig (11. Januar 2015)

Blick vom hohlen Fels Richtung Hersbruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (11. Januar 2015)

Mist,  zu langsam...


----------



## fibm (11. Januar 2015)

Bingo


----------



## SuShu (11. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig: Mach mit dem nächsten Bild weiter. Ich habe gerade sowieso keines greifbar.


----------



## Achtzig (11. Januar 2015)

Na wenn ich soll... 





So vielleicht?


----------



## SuShu (11. Januar 2015)

Frankenweg von der Burg in Gößweinstein runter zur Stempfermühle?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Logo! So langsam musst Du etz aber mal, @SuShu...


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2015)

wieder ne andere Ecke,


----------



## fibm (12. Januar 2015)

Im Hintergrund Staffelberg, vorne Kloster 14. Heiligen?


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2015)

Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (12. Januar 2015)

Na...des is der Aussichtspapillon an der Abbruchkante. Aber is jetz net der SuShu dran?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Nur,  wenn wir's genau nehmen


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Na...des is der Aussichtspapillon an der Abbruchkante. Aber is jetz net der SuShu dran?


Viktor-von-Scheffel-Blick!  *klugscheissaus*


----------



## elmerfudd (12. Januar 2015)

Um einmal den Sheldon zu Zitieren " Niemand mag besserwisser"


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Um einmal den Sheldon zu Zitieren " Niemand mag besserwisser"



 Fang mich doch und hau mich! 

Nur Spaß


----------



## SuShu (12. Januar 2015)

Dann versuchen wir es doch mal damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Röthenbachklamm?


----------



## SuShu (12. Januar 2015)

Genau


----------



## fibm (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Sophienquelle bei Grünsberg 

Könnte etwas schwieriger zum erkennen sein, aber rätselt mal...bei Bedarf geben ich dann paar Hinweise


----------



## fibm (12. Januar 2015)

Spieß, Eibgrad?


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Nein


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Schneiderloch is des nich,  oder?


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

Verdammt! Da war ich doch schon! Wie heisst es doch....hmmmmm.... 

Edit sagt...evtl war ich da doch nicht...machen Felsen sehen in der Fränkischen ähnlich aus...


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Schneiderloch ist auch falsch...
erster Tipp: die Felsen sind an der östlichen Grenze Mittelfranken zu Oberpfalz.
/edit: Genau genommen stehen die Felsen wohl schon in der Oberpfalz (Birgland)?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Und wie schaut's aus mit Bärenfels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Nope...im Namen ist kein Tier enthalten, sondern eine Nationalität 
Laut WorldOfMountainbike ist in der Tour eine Steigung von 30% enthalten und die Tour ist auch im fränkischen Bikeguide enthalten.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Ach schottenloch,  nicht schneiderloch,  oder?


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Nein, auch nicht. Es ist auch kein ...loch, sondern ...felsen 
In der nächstliegenden Ortschaft ist eine Burgruine.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2015)

Haunritz,  lichtenegg,  aber der doofe Felsen... Tour 57, oder?


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Ja, sehr heiß 
Die Tour ist sogar kostenlos zum herunterladen...http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=57


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

Rabenfels? 

Edit sagt schon wieder passt net...Rabe is keine Nationalität


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

Schwedenfelsen!?


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

Bei openstreetmap.org ist der Felsen in der Karte ersichtlich


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2015)

Tom


----------



## static (12. Januar 2015)

Mit Nationalität im Namen fällt mir jetzt spontan der Türkenfelsen ein. Der ist auch da in der Ecke...


----------



## scratch_a (13. Januar 2015)

Korrekt...war anhand der Bilder nicht ganz leicht und wie gesagt, liegt anscheinend nicht mehr ganz in Franken. Hab ich aber erst danach bemerkt, als ich die Bilder schon rein hab (zählt aber anscheinend noch zur fränkischen).


----------



## derwaaal (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, Türkenfels fiel mir auch gleich ein, aber das Loch erschien mir zu groß.
Na, beim nächsten Mal besser aufpassen.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Januar 2015)

Zum Türkenfels hätte ich auch noch zwei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (13. Januar 2015)

coole Ecke  leider etwas weit weg


----------



## deserttom (13. Januar 2015)

ich geh jetzt eine Runde Biken 
Bilder machen


----------



## static (13. Januar 2015)

Der neue gesuchte Ort liegt wieder etwas weiter nördlich vom letzten:










Falls das nicht ausreicht, gibt's einen weiteren Hinweis.


----------



## ericoli (13. Januar 2015)

Ruine ......??  gib mal einen  Hinweis


----------



## static (13. Januar 2015)

Ein Hinweis-Bild, mit dem sich der Ort schon ziemlich exakt eingrenzen lassen sollte:


----------



## derwaaal (13. Januar 2015)

äh Leienfels meinte ich, glaube ich ...


----------



## static (13. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> äh Leienfels meinte ich, glaube ich ...


100 Punkte!


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

ich bin ja dran!
Sorry für die Verspätigung.
Mal ein leichtes zum Anfangen:


----------



## Achtzig (14. Januar 2015)

Burg Hohenstein!?!


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

? oder !


Stümmt!!!
Du kriegst 90 Punkte, 10 von den 100 von ericoli will ich behalten 

Neues Rätsel, neues Glück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich geb's zu,  is recht schwer weil sehr lokal. Aber ich bin grad beim Rätsel suchen wieder drüber gestolpert und find's einfach zu geil. Und weil's so schwer is geb ich auch alle meine 90 Punkte weiter


----------



## zuspät (14. Januar 2015)

burg hohenstein?


----------



## zuspät (14. Januar 2015)

verdammt. zu langsam. 
@Achtzig: ich verauch mal ein zu grenzen, ein garten in franken?


----------



## Tomson (14. Januar 2015)

hätt ich auch geschätzt


----------



## Achtzig (14. Januar 2015)

Von Hohenstein Richtung Hersbruck, aber wäre schon echt ein Zufall wenn des wer kennt...
Ich hätt noch ein einfacheres,  denk ich:


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

Oxnkopf?


----------



## Achtzig (14. Januar 2015)

Schon sehr einfach gewesen,  oder?


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann auch noch n einfaches, wenn auch eher für Locals


----------



## Achtzig (14. Januar 2015)

Ellerbach dh tät ich tippen,  wobei mir da von oben nunter die Treppen wesentlich steiler und unendlich mehr vorkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, is nähmlich auch net Ellerbach.


----------



## ericoli (15. Januar 2015)

Danke  derwaaal   aber die 100 Punkte sind nicht von mir sondern von Static    aber ein schönes Bild für meine Locals     hab ich auch


----------



## ericoli (15. Januar 2015)

-


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2015)

am Fuße des S....berges


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2015)

Karlssteig runter, dann rechts Richtung Weg zum Friedhof!


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

Äh Moment, mein letztes Bild is noch net gelöst ...
sry @ericoli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Da wird's aber etz auch Zeit für nen Tipp!


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Da wird's aber etz auch Zeit für nen Tipp!


Ok, es ist städtisches Gebiet in Mfr


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Ach das ist gar keine Balkentreppe, das is ein Hüpfer? Kein Wunder kommt mir die, die meinte anders vor. man sollte nicht im Halbschlaf internetzen...


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Was mich schon lang interessiert: Haben die einzelnen Tiergartenlines eigentlich Namen?


----------



## ericoli (15. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Äh Moment, mein letztes Bild is noch net gelöst ...
> sry @ericoli


Ich fahr doch mehr östlich   Tiergartentrails kenn ich nur vom hörensagen  deshalb dazwischengefunkt, ist doch abwechslungsreicher


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Was mich schon lang interessiert: Haben die einzelnen Tiergartenlines eigentlich Namen?


 theoretisch schon.

super idee der thread hier. hätte auch das ein oder andere bild, muss aber erst mal was lösen...


----------



## ericoli (15. Januar 2015)

Wir sehen das nicht so eng


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

Also Tiergarten stimmt schon mal. Man könnte noch den Namen der Line erraten, aber ich denke so reicht es schon.


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2015)

wir nennen das ding flowline. meines wissens nach ist die flowline aber eigentlich wo anders.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist die neue Flowline. Die alte ist glaub ich im Bereich der 3er Line. 
Aber man sagt jetzt einfach Flowline zur neuen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich weiß halt die Namen der Linien net, deswegen dieser etwas vorsichtige Versuch... Aber nachdem ja jetzt nach aktuellem Stand wohl alle Rätsel als gelöst gelten (oder??), wird's Zeit für ein neues!!!

PS: Und vielleicht doch noch die komplette Auflösung. Die Line kenn ich und der Namen interessiert mich nämlich wirklich.


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2015)

ich würde heut nachmittag ein neues rein stellen, außer du willst... warst ja vorher auf der richtigen spur.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

Lösung: Nürnberg, Tiergarten, Schmausenbuck, neue Flowline. 

Ihr dürft es unter Euch ausmachen wer es gelöst hat.


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin erstmal raus,  muss erst mal wieder ein paar neue Motive finden etz dann.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig viel Spaß am Trail


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Danke! Hatte ich
Und wenn ihr wissen wollt wo ich war:









Ich hoff,  ich konnte es doch einigermaßen erkennbar ausleuchten?


----------



## fibm (15. Januar 2015)

Tucher Mausoleum, in der Nähe von schnaittach?


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2015)

Bingo!


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2015)

ohhhhhhhhh zu südlich für mich! Aber schicke Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (15. Januar 2015)

Ouhh...man ey. das mit den Zabotrails kenn ich, a stück weiter oben hab ich mal in die Peripherie gebissen 

Aber, wie immer zu spät


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig wo kommstn Du her? Ich dacht Du wärst aus der Fränkischen Schweiz? ?


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Nö, ich komm schon eher aus der Ecke von meinem ersten Bild. Und das letzte is auch um's Eck... Aber zur Abwechslung mal was nördlicheres:




*klugscheiss* Und denkt dran, "wo bin ich" heißt das Rätsel, nicht wo ist mein Kupel. "AUF" kann vernutlich keine Lösung sein


----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

da gibt es einen ( der heisst halt so ) Wichsenstein   aber der ist  so die Gegend- Egloffstein- denk ich


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Wie der von Dir genannte Stein zu seinem Namen kommt, würde mich ja auch mal interessieren. Das Ortsschild da ist übrigens mit ortsfremdem Besuch immer eine Reise wert, bisher hat sich noch jeder kringlich gelacht.

Aber zur Sache: Nein, der Stein ist ein anderer. Und von der Gegend her würde ich auch eher weg von Egloffstein weiter Richtung Ostnordost gehen...


----------



## NWD (16. Januar 2015)

Adlerstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

genau der!


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

Das ist einer der besten Trails überhaupt!!!


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Du meinst die Treppe???


----------



## NWD (16. Januar 2015)

War mir mit dem Adlerstein nicht sicher, ich habe die Treppe steiler in Erinnerung.

Gleiche Runde, andere Ecke


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

Nein, die ganze Tour! So schön, ausgeglichen aber doch anspruchsvoll - und am (fast) Schluss mit Spitzkehren-Massaker


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Wir sind da seinerzeit von Streitberg aus gekommen, Tour 24 aus dem Drogen-Führer. Das fand ich... sagen wir suboptimal. Wäre andersrum wohl schöner gewesen, also von da aus Richtung Streitberg.


----------



## ventizm (16. Januar 2015)

drogen-führer?


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Droge Mountainbike oder so heißt doch dieser Fränkische Schweiz Führer...


----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

Riesenburg     eingebrochene Höhle ??


----------



## Maxed (16. Januar 2015)

Schon ein paar Wochen her der letzte Besuch, aber wo könnte das sein? 

Der Schatten könnte weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

Ich will nur wissen ob ich recht hab   - oder nicht


----------



## NWD (16. Januar 2015)

ja, du hast Recht. Das ist die Riesenburg.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

@Maxed Schneeberg?


----------



## Maxed (16. Januar 2015)

Heyyyyy Richtig!


----------



## ventizm (16. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Droge Mountainbike oder so heißt doch dieser Fränkische Schweiz Führer...


 
ok. hab nach drogen-führer gegoogelt... die ersten paar vorschläge hatten, überraschender weise, wenig bis nichts mit mtb zu tun.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> ok. hab nach drogen-führer gegoogelt... die ersten paar vorschläge hatten, überraschender weise, wenig bis nichts mit mtb zu tun.


----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

Aber Jetzt


----------



## Achtzig (16. Januar 2015)

Uii,  da hat sich mal einer mühe gegeben mit treppen bauen...


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2015)

@ericoli: Oh da bin ja ich    dann rate ich mal nicht wo des is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

Oh, da war ich auch schon mal - Sch**** Alzheimer


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Januar 2015)

Haha...ich war dabei, weiß aber net wie das ding hieß. Auf Deserttom`s Partytour wird wohl net zählen 

Aber es war ja soo Schööön


----------



## deserttom (16. Januar 2015)

darf ich mit raten? Nein....hätte zu großen Heimvorteil 
genau es war die erste Etappe der Tagestour beim Bikewochenende 2013 
übrigens, das Bikewochenende 2015 ist schon in Planung


----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

OOHHH Partytour     zählt als Antwort nicht, war aber Super ( die Party u. die Tour )


----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2015)

Hinweis   es ist eine "echte" Felsenburg ( gewesen ) gibt es nicht so viele


----------



## static (16. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie ist das nicht gut hier für mich... Erinnert mich nur daran, wo ich noch nie war und noch unbedingt hin muss... 
Wir brauchen ausserdem mal sowas wie ein "Eure lieblings Touren in der Fränkischen"-Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (17. Januar 2015)

Also so langsam wird's fei mal Zeit,  dass des wer löst!!!


----------



## fibm (17. Januar 2015)

Ist das westlich von staffelstein?


----------



## fibm (17. Januar 2015)

static schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das nicht gut hier für mich... Erinnert mich nur daran, wo ich noch nie war und noch unbedingt hin muss...
> Wir brauchen ausserdem mal sowas wie ein "Eure lieblings Touren in der Fränkischen"-Thread...



Einen touren Thread fände ich auch sehr gut.
Meine Vision:
Die besten Abfahrten und auch Auffahrten zu einer genialen endlosen Tour verbinden.
Man könnte das ja auf bestimmt Bereiche oder Himmelsrichtungen einschränken.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Januar 2015)

Und nur auf Abfahrten beschränken!!  Bergauf is nämlich immer doof 
Aber hopp,  etz lös des mal wer!!!


----------



## IRONMANq (17. Januar 2015)

dankt  nicht mir, dankt google bildsuche und ericols Hinweis:

*Ruine Rotenhan* 
50° 6' 54.19" N  10° 47' 24.31" E


----------



## Achtzig (17. Januar 2015)

Alles muss mann selber machen 
Burgruine rotenhan in den hassbergen


----------



## Achtzig (17. Januar 2015)

Shit,  zu langsam gegoogelbildert..


----------



## IRONMANq (17. Januar 2015)

haha @Achtzig da waren nur sekunden zwischen!
sobald vom Rätsel geber bestätig kommt morgen mein neues Bild


----------



## ericoli (17. Januar 2015)

Perfekt Jungs     JETZT darf ich 100 Punkte vergeben, voll Fair  geb ich 50 für jeden, also 2 Bilder


----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2015)

Bestätigt! @ericoli: Ich darf doch im Namen der damaligen gemeinsamen Tour bestätigen  

Cheers, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2015)

sorry zu spät


----------



## ericoli (17. Januar 2015)

HA HA


----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2015)

Wie immer zu langsam  ich hab heut so schöne Rätselbilder gemacht, aber nie bin ich dran....MIAU!


----------



## Achtzig (17. Januar 2015)

In diesem Fall empfehle ich :
Ignoriere die Regeln 
Ich bin auch nur so zum zug gekommen


----------



## deserttom (18. Januar 2015)

übrigens das mit den Tourenvorschlägen fände ich auch genial 
entweder machen wir einen neuen Thread auf, der da z.B. lauten  könnte "Touren für Mountainbiker im Frankenland" oder so .
mit Bildern kurze Beschreibung und vielleicht GPS File.

Übrigens Jungs die Tour auf der das Bild mit der Ruine Rotenhahn entstanden ist, führte uns damals noch zu weiteren Burgen/Ruinen.
Herrliche Tour mit hohem Trailanteil


----------



## IRONMANq (18. Januar 2015)

also, wie versprochen:

frohes Raten, ich glaube nichtmal das da ein Tipp benötigt wird


----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2015)

Wanderweg Rotes Kreuz unterhalb vom Schloßberg in Hollenberg.


----------



## IRONMANq (18. Januar 2015)

Ok: nächste mal wirds schwieriger !

@SuShu	100 Punkte an dich!

im Zuge der Pegnitztour 1:  http://www.pegnitz.de/TourismusundFreizeit/Freizeitmoeglichkeiten/Radfahren/Tour01.aspx


----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2015)

Nicht so schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2015)

......mist, schon paar mal Bild gekannt, aber zu langsam.....


----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2015)

Ruine Lichtenstein.............oder was steht da aufm Schild


----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte doch das Bild ohne Schild und Mauer nehmen sollen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Januar 2015)

Wäre vielleicht geschickt gewesen, den Namen einfach zu schwärzen 
Waren wir letztes Jahr auch oben...(Tour 59  ) ...die Abfahrt nach Pommelsbrunn fängt gut an, lässt dann aber meiner Meinung nach stark nach und wird schnell langweilig.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2015)

Ok, weils so schwer war hier ein Klassiker...


----------



## kubikjch (18. Januar 2015)

Retterner Kanzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß wos ist, nur wenn ich des hier verrat dann sticht mir ein gewisser Jemand aus Leutenbach die Reifen zam (ne @RolandMC) 

Zu Recht wohl gemerkt...


----------



## kubikjch (18. Januar 2015)

Ok. Oben lag ich daneben das ist der Ehrabocha Downhill. Anbei gleicher Berg von anderer Richtung


----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wos ist, nur wenn ich des hier verrat dann sticht mir ein gewisser Jemand aus Leutenbach die Reifen zam (ne @RolandMC)
> 
> Zu Recht wohl gemerkt...


Wieso? Is ja nur a Foto und keine Ortsangabe! Oder wie meinst des?



kubikjch schrieb:


> Ok. Oben lag ich daneben das ist der Ehrabocha Downhill. Anbei gleicher Berg von anderer Richtung


Logisch! Im Hintergrund der Staffelberg


----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## ericoli (18. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> In diesem Fall empfehle ich :
> Ignoriere die Regeln
> Ich bin auch nur so zum zug gekommen


Los Tomson ein Bild


----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2015)

sollten geügend Hinweise sein


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2015)

An die bekannten, Ihr könnt ja alles ausplaudern, dann wirds halt bei uns auch so wie in Kalchreuth. Am besten noch mit GPS. 
Selten so was dummes gehört!
Ihr wisst doch was passiert wenn zu viele MTBler auf zu wenigen Wegen umher fahren. 
Dann können wir ja zukünftig Marathons auf unseren breiten Schotterwegen fahren weil die Trails gesperrt sind.
Das wars von mir, viel Spaß weiterhin mit diesem Thread.


----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2015)

Dir auch viel Spaß!  Hoffe trotzdem wir sehen was von dir in diesem Thread...

PS: Ich weiss was du meinst, aber....ich hoffe mal...


----------



## Achtzig (18. Januar 2015)

Ähnlich wie beim Motocross : die Thüringer haben einfach nicht so enge Unterhosen wie so mancher Franke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (19. Januar 2015)

Hey Roland. Hast schon Recht auf der einen Seite. Man muss schon überlegen was man postet. Aber man kann doch hier paar schöne Tourbilder austauschen. Im Nachbarfred wird seit Jahren jeder Treppentrail der Fränkischen verfilmt. Ziegentrail und Todestreppe kennen nur Insider. Aber viele Ortsangaben stammen ausm Wanderführer. Sogar der Zwecklersgraben steht drin. Wenn diese technische Art des Mountainbikens massentauglicher wäre würde dieser Fred ne Menge Leute in die Fränkische locken...


----------



## Axalp (19. Januar 2015)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland. Hast schon Recht auf der einen Seite. Man muss schon überlegen was man postet. Aber man kann doch hier paar schöne Tourbilder austauschen. Im Nachbarfred wird seit Jahren jeder Treppentrail der Fränkischen verfilmt. Ziegentrail und Todestreppe kennen nur Insider. Aber viele Ortsangaben stammen ausm Wanderführer. Sogar der Zwecklersgraben steht drin. Wenn diese technische Art des Mountainbikens massentauglicher wäre würde dieser Fred ne Menge Leute in die Fränkische locken...


 
Wer am Sonntagnachmittag bei schönem Wetter Oswaldhöhle/Zwecklersgraben/Brotzeittrail fährt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## deserttom (19. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An die bekannten, Ihr könnt ja alles ausplaudern, dann wirds halt bei uns auch so wie in Kalchreuth. Am besten noch mit GPS.
> Selten so was dummes gehört!
> Ihr wisst doch was passiert wenn zu viele MTBler auf zu wenigen Wegen umher fahren.
> Dann können wir ja zukünftig Marathons auf unseren breiten Schotterwegen fahren weil die Trails gesperrt sind.
> Das wars von mir, viel Spaß weiterhin mit diesem Thread.



Den Spaß werden wir haben 
@RolandMC: Also wir Jungs aus dem Norden haben keinerlei Probleme mit irgendeinem Offiziellen (Förster, Waldbesitzer oder Naturschützern usw.).
Mir persönlich sind auch keinerlei Verbote (außer das Plateau auf dem Staffelberg wegen Naturschutzgebiet) in unserem Revier bekannt.
Kann verschiedene Gründe haben:
Der Hauptgrund dürfte sein, wir lassen die Natur so wie wir sie vorfinden!
Von uns würdest du so viele GPS Files bekommen wie du benötigst. Wir würden uns sehr freuen den einen oder anderen Gleichgesinnten auf "unseren" Trails zu treffen. Du tust ja so als ob wegen eines veröffentlichen GPS File 1000. MTBler plötzlich den Wald umpflügen. Die paar wenigen die die Anreise auf sich nehmen um "unsere" Trails zu surfen sind herzlich willkommen.

Tom


----------



## elmerfudd (19. Januar 2015)

Hi Tom , ich Tipp ma auf OKO


----------



## zuspät (19. Januar 2015)

jo oko, die letzte kurve, nach dem kleinen sprung gehts über ne schotterstrasse richtung tables. und links weg richtung flowcountry oder wie se die strecke nennen?


----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> als ob wegen eines veröffentlichen GPS File 1000. MTBler plötzlich den Wald umpflügen.


wehret den Anfängen...


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2015)

Dann schlag ich vor,  macht doch mal ne Liste aller super geheimen Trails und Plätze und die werden wir dann nimmer hier behandeln,  ok?


----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2015)

Die sind nicht geheim. ich kenn sie auch fast alle nur weil sie mir der roland gezeigt hat, so wie er sie noch zig anderen persönlich gezeigt hat. Über veröffentlichte GPS tracks verliert man leider sehr schnell die kontrolle. Kalchreuth ist hier das perfekte beispiel.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2015)

Bei aller liebe,  diese geheimniskrämerei is albern! 
Oder sagen wir,  ich finde diese geheimniskrämerei albern,  ihr könnt das halten wie ihr wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2015)

was ist denn da dran geheimniskrämerei wenn man trails nur persönlich weitergibt, ohne sie gleich in netz zu stellen. 
Richtig albern sind bikeverbote!!!!


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Sorry! Das ist Argumentation bestenfalls auf Bildzeitungsniveau. Schlimmstenfalls ersetze Bikeverbot durch Überfremdung.

Ich glaube, eine solche Haltung ist genau die, die zu Verboten führt. Nur haben da halt andere diese Haltung. Wenn sich generell eine Haltung wie die von deserttom durchsetzen würde, wäre die Welt eine bessere. Logo, Utopie, aber hier mit einem Damoklesschwert zu schwingen, um anderen ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden, ist sicher kein richtiger Weg. Das dient in meinen Augen nur dazu sich selbst sein Protektorat zu erhalten und das moralisch irgendwie zu rechtfertigen.

Mal ehrlich: Wie geheim sind Zabo, STB, die Veste, der Frankenweg, ... ? Und gibt's da Bikeverbote? Wenn man sich mal die Situation vor Augen führt, die zu Verboten führt, ist die doch nicht durch GPS Daten entstanden, sondern einfach darurch, dass sich zu viele Leute auf zu kleinem Gelände tummeln und da irgendwem gegen den Strich gehen. Der, dem sie gegen den Strich gehen ist dann der, der nicht gern teilt. Ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will?

Aber da werden wir wohl ewig diskutieren können und auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Drum: 

Her mit dem nächsten Rätselbild! Und dass man sensible Bereiche eher leise befährt und nicht mit der großen Glocke kundtut, ist doch (fast) jedem bekannt...


----------



## deserttom (20. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig:  super argumentiert......du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Wir sollte unbedingt mal zusammen einen Trail surfen und glaube mir wir haben richtig geile Trails und auch geile Bierkeller für das anschließende Debriefing .
vielleicht besteht ja mal die Möglichkeit mit einer Sternfahrt einen zentralen Punkt anzusteuern um sich dort mal zu treffen.
und jetzt her mit dem nächsten Bild


----------



## gandi85 (20. Januar 2015)

Ihr könnt das halten wir ihr das für richtig befindet. Ich wollte euch damit nur mitteilen, dass wir vom forst explizit darauf hingewiesen worden sind, dass einer der hauptgründe für die trailsperrungen bei uns in und um erlangen die veröffentlichung von trails im internet war.

Und jetzt ohne weitere insiderinfos auszuplaudern, gerade bei der veste würde ich nicht mehr sooo sehr in sicherheit wiegen. könnt ja mal googeln wer da forstamtsleiter ist und welche bezirke der noch alle hat. 

gegen Bilder hab ich nix, gegen gps tracks schon. Und ein protektorat schafft sich auch keiner. Wenn du mir persönlich schreibst, zeig ich dir gerne alle trails die ich kenne, erwarte das umgekehrt genauso. Und hätte ich es nicht persönlich erlebt, würde ich es auch nicht so eng sehen. 
Können gerne mal ne tour in der fränkischen drehen.
grüße Andi


----------



## microbat (20. Januar 2015)

Das Niveau einer Argumentation mit dem Vergleich auf den Boulevardjournalismus "hintellektuell" runter zu putzen ist "nich nett".
Die Gebiete rund um N - ER - FÜ werden mit oder ohne Veröffentlichung von allen möglichen Leuten besucht und ob die nun Dokumentiert sind oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied.
Die Gebiete sind eh "überlaufen" und vermutlich hat keiner Lust drauf dort irgendwelche Beschränkungen durch zu setzen.
Die Gebiete im "fränkischem Hinterland" sind auch gut besucht - aber ohne GPS Track traut sich (zum Glück) der normale Städter nicht in den Wald.
Wenn diese Gebiete im allgemeinen leichter zu erreichen (Anfahrt), am PC als "lohnend" identifiziert und getrackt wären - wäre dort mehr los.
Wenn dann dort mehr los wäre, könnte es passieren, das es einen Nervt der die Möglichkeit hat Beschränkungen durch zu setzen...
...und schon is Schluss mit lustig.
Beispiel: K-reuth. Nah genug an den Städten dran. Dokumentiert und getrackt. Verordnungen und Beschränkungen ohne Ende. Sehr stark besucht. Genervte "Verantwortliche". Schluss mit lustig!


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

BITTE
lasst uns hier einfach weiter machen mit Bildern und Rätseln. Ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

So, und weil man ja immer alles selber machen muss:


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2015)

Houbirg, der Ring-Wall?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ohne weitere insiderinfos auszuplaudern, gerade bei der veste würde ich nicht mehr sooo sehr in sicherheit wiegen. könnt ja mal googeln wer da forstamtsleiter ist und welche bezirke der noch alle hat.



der "Zirndorfer" Teil vom Stadtwald war schon immer Staatswald d.h. Forstamt Erlangen, siehe auch http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65841


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Houbirg, der Ring-Wall?


Oh Mann 
Und ich dachte, ich könnt auch endlich mal ein oder zwei Hinweise geben 
Aber jetzt musst fei DU!!!

PS: 2003 in Deinem Album ist das Datum, nehme ich an?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2015)

dafür, das ich erst einmal auf der Houbirg war und das vor glaube 3 Jahren wundert es mich etwas, das ich das richtig erraten hab  Ich muss heute Abend mal sehen, ob ich noch ein paar Fotos hab die in den Thread hier passen (hatte ja für den Hetzles-DH auf der 1. Seite auch nix gepostet ;-) )

Ja, 2003 ist das Jahr. Damals war schonmal Polen offen an der Veste.


----------



## ericoli (20. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber da werden wir wohl ewig diskutieren können und auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Drum:
> 
> Her mit dem nächsten Rätselbild! Und dass man sensible Bereiche eher leise befährt und nicht mit der großen Glocke kundtut, ist doch (fast) jedem bekannt...


----------



## Tomson (21. Januar 2015)

Bild Bild Bild! Neues Bild


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2015)

Hab doch noch eins gefunden, ist bei mir umme Ecke


----------



## IRONMANq (21. Januar 2015)

dem linken unterem Grashalm zurfolge ist es irgendwo in franken ...

ich bin raus ;-)


----------



## ventizm (21. Januar 2015)

na, das bild dürfte ´ne harte nuss werden. kann nirgends einen anhaltspunkt entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2015)

Der Hang bzw. Hügel links im Hintergrund ist künstlich entstanden


----------



## IRONMANq (21. Januar 2015)

Müllberg fürth?


----------



## microbat (21. Januar 2015)

Weg zwischen B8 - ERDDeponie - Keller


----------



## ericoli (21. Januar 2015)

OH  - Feldweg mit Bike-  Schön   und die Gefahr das da jeder hinfährt, is auch eher gering


----------



## ericoli (21. Januar 2015)

Ich mach nur SPASSSSS


----------



## Tomson (21. Januar 2015)

Zirndorf


----------



## elmerfudd (21. Januar 2015)

Is des der Schuttberg am Ende der Landebahn da hinten in Ziegelstein?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2015)

Topolino hats, ist der Rodels-Hang an der Bauschutt-Deponie im Fürther Stadtwald.


----------



## microbat (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Houbirg, der Ring-Wall?



Und was ich noch fragen wollte: Fahrt ihr sowas eigentlich oder schiebt ihr da? Ich fand nämlich, das war das totale Horror-Weg-Stück


----------



## microbat (22. Januar 2015)

Fahren (natürlich 
Mit korrekten Druck in den Reifen aus "black chilli compound" (oder vergleichbaren) eigentlich eher eine interessante Strecke.


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2015)

Dem Kanaldeckel nach oben in Kalchreuth Blick Richtung Süden. Aber ein sehr schönes Bike, ist bestimmt auch in Alu toll.


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2015)

Also dass ich rauf mein is schon klar, gell? Bei mir is da zwar tatsächlich Luft das problem, aber nicht zu viel in den Reifen sondern eher zuwenig im ganzen Kerl...
Aber gut, im Reiseführer stand auch fast nicht schieben/tragen. Da muss ich dann wohl noch ein wenig üben...


----------



## zichl (22. Januar 2015)

Ein leichtes...


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Januar 2015)

wenn du die Tour nach dem Guide vom Tomski nachgefahren bist, der gibt die Trage-Stücke eher optimistisch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2015)

Na das beruhigt mich, dass noch einer das so enpfindet...


----------



## microbat (22. Januar 2015)

@derwaaal 
rischtisch

@zichl 
Trockenhänge um Poddnsta


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig 

in TROCKENEM Zustand fahren, dann klappt's besser! Bei Nässe gibt's aua ...

Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2015)

Trocken komm ich da nie hoch, bin immerschon klatschnass geschwitzt wenn ich den Berg bloß seh ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Na das beruhigt mich, dass noch einer das so enpfindet...



Ne Freundin von mir kennt den Tomski schon länger, wir sind öfters mal Touren aus seinem Guide gefahren und da war's öfters der Fall, das Steilstücke bergauf nur mit Glück bei guten Bedingungen zu fahren waren, der Hinweis "Trage-Passage" dann aber erst bei der Treppe danach kam  . Ist natürlich nie eindeutig, was noch fahrbar ist und was nicht, aber so mit durchschnittlicher Fitness und Technik waren gerade bergauf nennenswert mehr Tragepassagen als auf der Karte eingezeichnet.


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Dem Kanaldeckel nach oben in Kalchreuth *Blick Richtung Süden*.





topolino schrieb:


> @derwaaal
> rischtisch



[Besserwisser] Der Blick geht nach Norden. [/Besserwisser]

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Lösung nur zählen sollte, wenn man ein tagesaktuelles Bild von der selben Stelle anhängen kann.


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2015)

Aha, hast wieder n Video für Hinterradversetzen und Wheelie fahren gedreht? 

Du darfst ...


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Januar 2015)

Verglichen mit dem Alter des Baums ist die Aufnahme (Nov. 2002) relativ jung.





Untertitel: »Helden in Strumpfhosen«


----------



## microbat (22. Januar 2015)

Das Wetter und die Jahreszeit auf meinen Bildle ist aber schöner & besser


----------



## SuShu (22. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also dass ich rauf mein is schon klar, gell? Bei mir is da zwar tatsächlich Luft das problem, aber nicht zu viel in den Reifen sondern eher zuwenig im ganzen Kerl...
> Aber gut, im Reiseführer stand auch fast nicht schieben/tragen. Da muss ich dann wohl noch ein wenig üben...


Nach Tomskis Führer fährst du meiner Erinnerung nach die harten Stellen bergauf. Einfach gesagt: Ringwall im Uhrzeigersinn heißt Schieben und Tragen, Ringwall entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (22. Januar 2015)

@HTWolfi 

das ist die Ludwig-Eiche bei Kraftshof?


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Januar 2015)

Leider nein.
Der erste und die letzten drei Buchstaben beim Ort passen jedoch schon einmal.  Insgesamt hat er 10 Buchstaben, also einen mehr.
Und noch etwas, er liegt ca. 250m höher, also oben am Berg und nicht im Tal.


----------



## morboo (22. Januar 2015)

Klingenhofer Anger.
Schöner Thread!


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2015)

Wie war das gleich mit Tagesaktuellen Bildern:





(auch wenn ich eigentlich gar nicht dran bin)


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Januar 2015)

morboo schrieb:


> Klingenhofer Anger.
> Schöner Thread!


Ja, beides richtig!

Die Stieleiche am Klingenhofer Anger sollte man sich ansehen, eigentlich den ganzen Hutanger. 
Einfach mal eine kleine Rast einlegen, wenn man mal wieder auf einen der nachfolgenden Weg unterwegs ist.


----------



## Achtzig (23. Januar 2015)

Witzig, so nah und doch so fern... Auf die Anger-Seite der Höhe hat's mich wohl noch nie verschlagen. Dabei geht mein Dienst-Umweg an der Kante gegenüber lang, also quasi nebenan.


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Januar 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, beides richtig!
> 
> Die Stieleiche am Klingenhofer Anger sollte man sich ansehen, eigentlich den ganzen Hutanger.
> Einfach mal eine kleine Rast einlegen, wenn man mal wieder auf einen der nachfolgenden Weg unterwegs ist.
> ...



Hi Wolfi,

danke für die Links - sehr schöne Page von Thomas Gauck. Hutanger findet man noch einige, wenn man weiß wie man sie erkennt ;-)
Immer schön, wenn neben dem Radfahren auch noch ein wenig Kultur- und Landschaftsgeschichte beobachtet werden kann.

-t


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig  war auch schon da  ( ist aber woanders denk ich)


----------



## Achtzig (23. Januar 2015)

Scheint zumindest der gleiche Architekt gewesen zu sein...

Aber Floßfahren müsste man bei "meinem" Tunnel zumindest prinzipiell schon auch können. Und als kleinen weiteren Tipp: Ist ganz in der Nähe hiervon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Also ist dein Tunnel ein Kanal ?    aber ich war noch nie in der Nähe " hiervon"


----------



## Achtzig (23. Januar 2015)

Kein Kanal,  aber recht nah am Wasser gebaut,  so zu sagen...


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Oh...nah am Wasser gebaut! 



Tom


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Zu "nah am Wasser gebaut"  hab ich auch eins


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

ist auch gleich als Rätselbild gedacht


----------



## SuShu (23. Januar 2015)

Erstes Bild (von Achtzig - muss man ja inzwischen mit angeben) ist die Unterführung vom Alb-Querweg unter der Bahnlinie in Rupprechtstegen (Pegnitztal). Zweites ist die Ankatalwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing-Mike (23. Januar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> Zu "nah am Wasser gebaut"  hab ich auch eins


Die Brücke von Oberbrunn Richtung Ebensfeld ;-)


----------



## Racing-Mike (23. Januar 2015)

diese Woche entstanden


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Richtig  Racing Mike    dein Bild - Eierberge ? ( ja heißen so )


----------



## Racing-Mike (23. Januar 2015)

Richtig


----------



## Achtzig (23. Januar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Erstes Bild (von Achtzig - muss man ja inzwischen mit angeben) ist die Unterführung vom Alb-Querweg unter der Bahnlinie in Rupprechtstegen (Pegnitztal). Zweites ist die Ankatalwand.


Rischtisch!


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

etwas Schwerer


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Maximilianshöhe!


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> ist auch gleich als Rätselbild gedacht


Bridge over troubled water!


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Oh Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> Maximilianshöhe!


HA HA nicht ganz richtig, hab grad nachgeschaut,


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2015)

Burggaillenreuth richtung Keltenwall/Schlossberg (und Schlossbergwände)?

Lenka K.


----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2015)

@ericoli; Planetenweg Banz, ich erkenn die Würzel


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Beide Falsch aber Elmerfudd is viel Näher dran als Lenka K


----------



## Racing-Mike (23. Januar 2015)

Würde auf nen Trail in der nähe von Trieb tippen aber grad den Namen net im Kopf


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Maximilianspfad!


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Und wer hat ihn dir gezeigt! 



Tom


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2015)

So ich bin wohl dran @ericoli  und da Wochenende ist...ein leichtes Rätsel...da gibts Bio...!?


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Januar 2015)

14 Saints?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (24. Januar 2015)

Nein, der TRUNK in Vierzehnheiligen


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2015)

Da der Elemerfudd mit der Antwort richtiger ist..würde ich sagen....65% Elmer und 35% Tom! Also zwei Bilder! 

OK!?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Januar 2015)

Soll der elmerfudd mal, ich war ja schon


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## elmerfudd (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab aber nur ne ganz harte Nuß zum knacken  deshalb gleich ein Hinweis. Es ist von einem Turm Fotografiert, und gaaanz hinten im Bild is der Gottesgarten zu sehen


----------



## IRONMANq (24. Januar 2015)

kleiner Kulm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (24. Januar 2015)

Leider falsch.

Nächster Tipp; Die entfernung vom Berg der Berge (Staffelberg, er ragt sehr charakterristisch aus der Bildmitte) bis zu diesem Turm beträgt etwa 35km.


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2015)

L-C-Turm?!


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Januar 2015)

L-C-Turm...häh....a bissl mehr enthusiasmus bitte, net so faul. Will hier keiner mehr mitmachen


----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2015)

Ich war da noch nie


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Januar 2015)

Is ne schöne Tour, und in Rothenkirchen gibts Super Brodwürscht, die hat man sich dann Verdient


----------



## IRONMANq (25. Januar 2015)

Birnbaum Wasserturm, wenn ja: war nie da, hab nur Sherlock Holmes gespielt.


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Januar 2015)

Ähh...des L-C-Turm vom Tom war scho richtig. Ich wollt nur jemandem die Chance geben das auszuschreiben, damit der Tomson net scho wieder dran is


----------



## SuShu (25. Januar 2015)

Lucas-Cranach-Turm auf dem Kaltenbucher Knock (http://www.frankenwaldverein.de/Aussichtstuerme.20.0.html


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Genau! Sagt schon!  Sonst mach ichs! Habe heut schon wieder Rätselbilder geschossen!


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

SuShu! Du bists


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (25. Januar 2015)

Danke! Ich dachte schon ich müsste fragen... im übrigen bin ich dafür,  das SuShu als Franken Botschafter engagiert wird.  Der kennt alles


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

er kennt alles? wo ist das?




Heute gefahren bei Schneetreiben 
32 km mit 380 hm


----------



## Achtzig (25. Januar 2015)

Was is denn das gelbe in der trinkflasche? 
Und SuShu,  ich zähl auf dich!


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

das gelbe? ich glaub das is Achis Katheter


----------



## SuShu (25. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Danke! Ich dachte schon ich müsste fragen... im übrigen bin ich dafür,  das SuShu als Franken Botschafter engagiert wird.  Der kennt alles


Kommt auf die Gegend an. Das letzte war recherchiert - gab ja genügend Hinweise.


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Alles? Sicher?


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Januar 2015)

Man ey...jetzt is hier aber Betrieb. alle vom Radln zurück oder was.

Und SuShu du hast 99 Punkte, weil du die Recherche zugegeben hast zieh ich einen als Strafpunkt ab


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Januar 2015)

Und Deserttom, den Trunk auf der anderen Talseite vom Trunk kennt doch jeder. Oder sind nur wir Lebergeschädigten, die die alle Wirtshäuser  kennen


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Äh...ich löse deserttom´s Rätsel nicht...weil ich da ja heut allein  vorbeigefahren bin....los ein anderer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß es   soll ichs sagen


----------



## Achtzig (25. Januar 2015)

Na los, hau raus?!


----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2015)

Klettergarten Banz - die Waldschänke


----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2015)

hab allerdings grad kein Bild , ich lass irgendjemand anderen


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

SuShu is doch dran!?


----------



## SuShu (25. Januar 2015)

Damit Achtzig auch wieder etwas kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morboo (25. Januar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Damit Achtzig auch wieder etwas kennt.


Burg Hohenstein mit Blick aus Stüberl.
Früher mal bekannt für seine Windbeutel, is des noch so?


----------



## SuShu (25. Januar 2015)

Zweimal ja.


----------



## morboo (25. Januar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Zweimal ja.


na denn...


----------



## Frankentourer (25. Januar 2015)

Teufelstisch bei Weißennohe?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Januar 2015)

morboo schrieb:


> Burg Hohenstein mit Blick aus Stüberl.
> Früher mal bekannt für seine Windbeutel, is des noch so?


UNd tats#chlich hätte ich das alles auch gewusst!

 Großer Ignatz!!


----------



## morboo (26. Januar 2015)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Teufelstisch bei Weißennohe?


Der Teufelstisch bei Igensdorf / Weissennohe, somit einmal RICHTIG.


----------



## Frankentourer (26. Januar 2015)

Hab grad kein Bild hier  also jemand anderes vor!


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2015)

wie gesagt gegen bilder an sich ist nichts ein zu wenden. 

Kleiner tipp, den trail kennt eigentlich im großraum erlangen jeder.


----------



## static (26. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Kleiner tipp, den trail kennt eigentlich im großraum erlangen jeder.


Hm, außer mir scheinbar 
Zumindest konnte ich spontan keine Verbindung herstellen.
Ich schätze mal, wir befinden uns im Telo-Forst und da eher östlich des Pferdegeheges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2015)

retterner kanzel?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)

Yessir.

Bist Du der "Gendi" aus dem Alpenkrimi "Stumme Rache"?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)

Machen wirs mal etwas schwerer..............


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## ericoli (26. Januar 2015)

Des is in Franken ?   WO DENN


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Januar 2015)

Kemmitzenstein?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)

Sorry.
Ich bin Schweizer.
Fränkischer Schweizer.
Deshalb dachte ich, ein Bild aus der Schweiz geht auch.


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Januar 2015)

@gandi85; ich Tipp ma auf Seebalder Reichswald. Von der Altpferdekoppel Richtung Kalchreuther Straße. Nach dieser ominösen Bachdurchfahrt.

Aber irgendwie sieht der Wald dort immer gleich aus  is also mehr geraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (26. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Ich bin Schweizer.
> Fränkischer Schweizer.
> Deshalb dachte ich, ein Bild aus der Schweiz geht auch.



Haha, ich hab gedacht, jetzt kommt sowas wie "Das ist symbolisch und steht für die Matterhornwand"
Sag wenigstens, wo das jetzt ist!


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> ich Tipp ma auf Seebalder Reichswald. Von der Altpferdekoppel Richtung Kalchreuther Straße. Nach dieser ominösen Bachdurchfahrt.



ne, winterleite. als sie noch "legal" war versteht sich.

@DaFriiitz
ist das die wand an der muschelquelle?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)

static schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab gedacht, jetzt kommt sowas wie "Das ist symbolisch und steht für die Matterhornwand"
> Sag wenigstens, wo das jetzt ist!



Nun, der Schlesingerweg an der Matterhornwand ist sogar schwerer als dieser Quergang....

Wo das ist - na ein wenig raten könnt ihr doch noch.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ne, winterleite. als sie noch "legal" war versteht sich.
> 
> @DaFriiitz
> ist das die wand an der muschelquelle?



Nein, in Alpiglen gibt es keine Muscheln.


----------



## static (26. Januar 2015)

@DaFriiitz
Eiger Nordwand; Hinterstoißer Quergang; ca. 2750m; Schwierigkeitsgrad 7- (echt??? Der Schlesingerweg ist 6+)
360° Rundumblick: http://www.project360.mammut.ch/de/#route/eiger/heckmair-route/100/details

@gandi85 
Hast du das mit "Winterleite" jetzt aufgelöst, oder willst du es genauer?


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2015)

naja, eigentlich ists damit gelöst. kannst mir aber gern noch beschreiben, welcher genau es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (26. Januar 2015)

Ich würde vermuten, der Weg, der einmal in Längsrichtung (Ost/West) drüber geht. Müssen wir aber wegen mir nicht detailierter beschreiben. Bin eh schon seit Monaten nicht mehr da gewesen... bin schließlich ein braver, regelkonformer Bürger, oder so...  und jetzt geh ich erstmal wieder ein paar Falschparker anzeigen. Irgendwer muss ja hier für Recht und Ordnung sorgen. Diese Anarchie in Erlangen ist echt schlimm...


----------



## Achtzig (27. Januar 2015)

Wer is'n etz eigentlich dran? Oder muss der @ DaFriiitz ein Strafbild posten wegen unangekündigter Grenzüberschreitung?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Nun, das Strafbild suche ich mal raus.

Ja, der Schlesingerweg ist 6+, m.E. aber schon heftige 6+ wenn wirklich Rotpunkt geklettert wird in der ersten Seillänge.
Was die Schwierigkeit des Hinterstoisser-Querganges angeht, hängt die sehr stark von den Verhältnissen ab.
Harrer & Heckmair meinten ja eher 5+, dürfte aber gemäss der damaligen Üblichkeit mit Techno-Unterstützung gemeint sein.
Die Meinung von Ueli Stueck ist 6+ im trockenen, eisfreien Zustand.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)




----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nun, das Strafbild suche ich mal raus.
> 
> Ja, der Schlesingerweg ist 6+, m.E. aber schon heftige 6+ wenn wirklich Rotpunkt geklettert wird in der ersten Seillänge.
> Was die Schwierigkeit des Hinterstoisser-Querganges angeht, hängt die sehr stark von den Verhältnissen ab.
> ...


Kann es sein das Ihr grad einige Themen verfehlt   MTB - Klettern - Schafe - Esel-JA WAS KOMMT denn NOCH


----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

Bald postet noch einer Bilder von Hühnern


----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

Die Frage is die Rasse    ich hab ja noch ein Bild frei


----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

OH Grenzüberschreitung


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Nein.
Jetzt sagt mir, wo das ist mit dem Esel....


----------



## Tomson (27. Januar 2015)

Sheep hills!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Nein.
Und der Deppenkopf ist es auch nicht.


----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

ÄÄÄHHH der Esel  mmmmmhhhh   Steht auf einer Schafweide mit oranger umzäunung


----------



## ericoli (27. Januar 2015)

Irgendwo in der Schweiz ?


----------



## Tomson (27. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nein.
> Und der Deppenkopf ist es auch nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Ja.
Fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## Tomson (27. Januar 2015)

Noch einen Tipp?!?


----------



## mw123 (27. Januar 2015)

Zwischen Hö und Lon?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Nein, gar nicht dort.
Weiter nordwestlich.


----------



## Tomson (27. Januar 2015)

Heiligenstadt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (27. Januar 2015)

Was ist Hö und Lon? Höchstadt?


----------



## elmerfudd (27. Januar 2015)

Wenn in dem Bild a markanter Punkt wär, außer dem Esel, würde mancher sich a weng leichter tun. So isses ja lesen im Kaffeesatz, als TEETRINKER


----------



## Achtzig (27. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte ein Beispiel für einen markanten Fleck sogar,  nich bloß nen Punkt:





aber schwer dürft des trotzdem werden.
.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> Heiligenstadt!


Sehr gut, recht nahe dran, aber wo denn nun genau?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

static schrieb:


> Was ist Hö und Lon? Höchstadt?


Hö = Хёхштадт  Lo=Лоннерштадт

Ты понял?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> Heiligenstadt!


Sehr gut. Aber nicht ganz.
Also wo dort genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Bild a markanter Punkt wär, außer dem Esel, würde mancher sich a weng leichter tun. So isses ja lesen im Kaffeesatz, als TEETRINKER


Da ist doch ein markanter Punkt. Du siehst doch den Hochspannungsmast.


----------



## static (27. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub, wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen wo genau "nordwestlich von Hö und Lon" ist


----------



## JulH (27. Januar 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Bilderraten find ich eigentlich ganz cool. Aber irgendwie artet das etwas aus...
Wenn ma ein Bild aus Franken wo man zumindest ein Fahrrad drauf sieht und was auch einigermaßen zu erraten ist hochläd, würds vll etwas besser klappen. Und erst wenn das Bild erraten wurde, postet der "Errater" das nächste. 

@Fritz: Schafe und Schweizer Steilwände find ich irgendwie etwas sinnlos... Ich tipp trotzdem mal auf irgendwo an der Hochspannungsleitung zwischen Tiefenpölz und Oberngrub.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2015)

Naja, das mit den Regeln hatten wir doch schon. Und mit mehr als enem erratbaren(!) Foto hat's bisher ja auch schon einigermaßen geklappt. Ich denk, für immer nur ein Foto ist Franken zu groß. Aber davon abgesehen ist der Kernpunkt ERRATBAR, da hast Du ganz recht. Deswegen kommt hier auch gleich noch mal mein Fleck ein wenig größer:


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

naja...das andere 


static schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen wo genau "nordwestlich von Hö und Lon" ist


das andere Westen eben...shhh...echt die Richtung verwexelt...


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

JulH schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Bilderraten find ich eigentlich ganz cool. Aber irgendwie artet das etwas aus...
> Wenn ma ein Bild aus Franken wo man zumindest ein Fahrrad drauf sieht und was auch einigermaßen zu erraten ist hochläd, würds vll etwas besser klappen. Und erst wenn das Bild erraten wurde, postet der "Errater" das nächste.
> 
> @Fritz: Schafe und Schweizer Steilwände find ich irgendwie etwas sinnlos... Ich tipp trotzdem mal auf irgendwo an der Hochspannungsleitung zwischen Tiefenpölz und Oberngrub.


Stimmt. Ist oberhalb von Tiefenpölz. Man sieht, wo Du zu Hause bist...Wannfahrn wir mal gemeinsam?


----------



## JulH (28. Januar 2015)

Ja cool, dann bin ich dran. Hier das Neue:





Fritz du weißt wo das ist, wart bitte nen Tag mit auflösen Mal schaun wer da noch unterwegs ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

Klar weiss ich das.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Januar 2015)

Jedenfalls a cooles Bild....
Ist des Heiligenstadt im Hintergrund?


----------



## mw123 (28. Januar 2015)

Weilersbach???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

...dort droben wo sich mein Großvater aufgehängt hat, Julian.
Tolles Bild!


----------



## JulH (28. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...dort droben wo sich mein Großvater aufgehängt hat, Julian.
> Tolles Bild!



aha, weiß ned ob das jetzt jeder im Thread wissen wollte.

@Schoschi: Heiligenstadt stimmt, jetzt sagst noch wo genau und du darfst weitermachen...

Danke für die Komplimente fürs Bild! Das hat ne Hobbyfotografin gemacht, die ich zufällig dort beim Fotografieren getroffen hab )


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

Wen Du alles beim Biken triffst. Aber ich habe da oben auch schon mal zwei Russinnen getroffen, die sich dann gewundert hatten, dass ich ihre Sprache spreche....


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2015)

Schweizerisch?


----------



## Schoschi (28. Januar 2015)

Pavillon?! Da war mer immer zum Slacklinern......damals.......in meiner Jugend!!!


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Schweizerisch?


Нет.
Я не говорю по-свиццарскии.
Говорю по-франконскии, по-немецкии, по-англискии, по-франсускии и по-русскии.


----------



## JulH (28. Januar 2015)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Pavillon?! Da war mer immer zum Slacklinern......damals.......in meiner Jugend!!!



Hehe ja stimmt. Zum Slacklinen war ich dort auch scho (mitn klan pich ) Halt nur oben direkt nebern Pavillon. Oder habt ihr ne Highline zum Felsen gespannt


----------



## IRONMANq (28. Januar 2015)

Heiligenstadt im Dateinamen  subtiler tipp oder?
Aber näher komm ich auch nicht


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

Bist ja auch aus dem falschen Franken (Mittel...)...
Der Ort wurde doch schon genannt von Schoschi (der ist damit auch DRAN!).
Und bei den Einheimischen heisst der Ort eben nur einfach "domman (droben am) Pavillon".

Das bringt mich auf die Idee, man könnte ja mal ein Fränkische-Schweiz-Dialektraten starten hier, in der Art wie:
Was heisst: "*Derrmann Schronk domma*" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (28. Januar 2015)

@Achtzig: Ist das Bild das Windloch bei Vorra? Warum werden eigentlich immer mehrere Bilder parallel gepostet? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren.


----------



## IRONMANq (28. Januar 2015)

@scratch_a : ich glaube der allgemeine Tonus hier geht eher in richtung Post-Anarchie. Gab ja sogar schon beiträge außerhalb Frankens. Also einfach drauflos raten und/ oder Bilder Posten!

obwohl ich dafür bin, dass die bilder schon aus (deutschem) Franken sein sollten


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2015)

Nein,  is es nich.  Aber das Tal is schon mal richtig, das v im Ortsnamen auch.  Das Loch is dem Namen nach übrigens auch ne echte Höhle,  14m tief und 150m lang oder so...


----------



## IRONMANq (28. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bist ja auch aus dem falschen Franken (Mittel...)...
> Der Ort wurde doch schon genannt von Schoschi (der ist damit auch DRAN!).
> Und bei den Einheimischen heisst der Ort eben nur einfach "domman (droben am) Pavillon".
> 
> ...




So:  bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fraenkische-schweiz-dialektraten.742618/ den gedanken fortführen und diesen Thread bitte sauber (also rein Bildrätseltechnisch) davon halten!


Bitte: zurück zum Thema! Bilderraten!


----------



## Tomson (28. Januar 2015)




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

@ironman: Super. 
Schoschi: BILD posten! Du bist doch droh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (28. Januar 2015)

[del]
falscher Thread...


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2015)

Ja der @Schoschi wär jetzt dran...

Mein Bild von gestern ist in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages gekommen. Wär cool wenn paar von euch auf gefällt mir drücken, wenns euch gefällt


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Januar 2015)

Check! Leider wird es gegen ein Fatbikebild wenig Chancen haben. 

Die Fatbike Community ist auch immer besonders *fett* vertreten, wenn es ums Liken geht. Wenn dann noch Schnee oder sogar Neuschnee zu sehen ist, gibt es kein Halten mehr …


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2015)

Hab ich auch grad gesehen. Vll sollt ich den Titel in "geiles Fatbike im Schnee" umbenennen...


----------



## Achtzig (29. Januar 2015)

Mist, wieder nix für mich. Ich hätt bloß Fotos für "dem Fetten sei Bike im Schnee"

Daumen sind jedenfalls gedrückt!


----------



## ericoli (29. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @Achtzig: Ist das Bild das Windloch bei Vorra? Warum werden eigentlich immer mehrere Bilder parallel gepostet? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren.


  wenn sich nur alle an die Regeln halten würden,wie mir zwa


----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2015)

JulH schrieb:


> Hehe ja stimmt. Zum Slacklinen war ich dort auch scho (mitn klan pich ) Halt nur oben direkt nebern Pavillon. Oder habt ihr ne Highline zum Felsen gespannt


Jaja, der gla Pich hat da jeden mit raufgeschleift.....
Des Bild hab ich scho mal woanders gezeigt, aber es passt gut zum Fred. Ohne Nebel wärs zu einfach, so ists vielleicht doch interessant. Der ein oder andere dems zu leicht ist möge sich zurückhalten


----------



## shift (29. Januar 2015)

Könnt irgendwie die Kanzel sein....


----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2015)

naa


----------



## SuShu (29. Januar 2015)

@Achtig: Könnte die Geißlochhöhle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2015)

Das Geißloch hat aber nen betonierten Schacht mit Deckel am Eingang.....wär bissl viel Laub das dann da drin liegen würde....


----------



## SuShu (29. Januar 2015)

Das Bild sah nur von der Umgebung für mich ähnlich aus. Die Höhle selbst kenn ich nicht. Da bin ich immer schon zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## Jojo10 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ist das Höhlenbild jetzt schon erraten?
Geisloch?

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (29. Januar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> @Achtig: Könnte die Geißlochhöhle sein.


Bingo! Von betoniert hab ich da fei nix gesehen. Drin war ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Januar 2015)

Dann istsn anderes Geisloch das ich kenn. Das bei Oberfellendorf, da kommt man nur mit dem Besitzer rein...


----------



## digger235 (30. Januar 2015)

Dann könnts wohl doch die Geislochhöhle bei Münzinghof sein. Allerdings ist die in der Garmin Topo als Fleischhöhle gekennzeichnet.


----------



## digger235 (30. Januar 2015)

^^ is ja schon gelöst, ich sollte ned im Halbschlaf surfen.


----------



## Achtzig (30. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich hab da grad auch ein wenig gegoogelt, da kann man auch auf Fleischloch kommen. Aber vielleicht is die segmentiert? Jedenfalls müsste es die da aus nem anderen Winkel sein bzw von weiter weg:






Und jetzt, wo's ja mehrere erraten haben (wie immer: auf SuShu is Verlass) dürft ihr euch aussuchen ob ihr zweigleisig weitermachen wollt und wer dann dran ist. Das Nebelbild is ja noch offen!


----------



## Schoschi (30. Januar 2015)

Das Nebelbild ist ca. 20min vom Geisloch entfernt.....mit dem Fahrrad natürlich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich hätte ja mal wieder auf die hohler Fels Ecke getippt,  ggü dann Deckersberg,  Arzberg...  Aber dann kurbelst du schneller als ich!


----------



## Achtzig (30. Januar 2015)

Nee,  wart mal, des is da an der FrankenFahne, oder? Hohenstein?


----------



## SuShu (30. Januar 2015)

Schoschi meint wieder Geisloch (Oberfellendorf) und nicht Geißlochhöhle.


----------



## SuShu (30. Januar 2015)

Was leichtes, aber ich habe nicht so viele geeignete Bilder.


----------



## Tomson (30. Januar 2015)

hmm


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2015)

Sinterterrassen Lillach bei Weißenohe/Sollenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (31. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sinterterrassen Lillach bei Weißenohe/Sollenberg


----------



## Schoschi (31. Januar 2015)

Namensgeber beim Nebelbild ist ein Meeresbewohner!


----------



## Achtzig (31. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht einer,  der mit m anfängt und mit uschel aufhört?


----------



## static (31. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe eher auf Hummerstein mit Blick (vermutlich) Richtung Süden über die Wiesent. Links im Bild dürfte der Zuckerhut sein.

Da:


----------



## static (31. Januar 2015)

Ohne den letzten Hinweis, wär ich nicht drauf gekommen... 

Neues Bild kommt...


----------



## static (1. Februar 2015)

So, damit wir auch mal aus der Fränkischen heraus kommen:


----------



## mw123 (1. Februar 2015)

Pommersfelden?


----------



## static (1. Februar 2015)

mw123 schrieb:


> Pommersfelden?


Korrekt!
War wohl doch zu offensichtlich...


----------



## mw123 (1. Februar 2015)

So:


----------



## Achtzig (1. Februar 2015)

So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (1. Februar 2015)

Hoppla wo ist das Bild?


----------



## derwaaal (1. Februar 2015)

Märchenwald Erlangen?


----------



## mw123 (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## pixelschubser (2. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Na wenn ich soll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Runter gefahren oder getragen?


----------



## kubikjch (2. Februar 2015)

Ist in Gössweinstein Richtung Mühle runter


----------



## Achtzig (2. Februar 2015)

Stimmt zwar,  das Rätsel is aber alt. 
Und gefahren sind wir nur die dritte.


----------



## kubikjch (2. Februar 2015)

Alles andere hätt ich auch  nicht geglaubt


----------



## Achtzig (3. Februar 2015)

Hör mal, könnten diese AUgen lügen ;-)

Wie schaut's denn mal aus mit nem neuen Bild? Aktuell sind doch alle Rätsel gelöst, oder?


----------



## deserttom (3. Februar 2015)

Na dann hätte ich mal was für die Jungs die auch mal im Norden Frankens Biken .
Oder die Ortsgewachsenen (Locals)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2015)

Burg Rauheneck
100 m vom Feenbrunnen 
Landkreis Hassberge


----------



## Tomson (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## deserttom (3. Februar 2015)

@topolino: nicht schlecht 
du bist dran


----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2015)

Auf der Burg Rauheneck war ich noch nie, aber mit dem Wappen vom Landkreis Hassberge im Hintergrund und dem Wegweiser war es einfach zu googeln 

Da ich kaum Radl Bilder mit Landmarken habe gibt es folgendes.
Für Nürnberger (zu) einfach und für alle anderen nur zu lösen wenn man schon mal dort war.


----------



## SuShu (3. Februar 2015)

Da lasse ich mal anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2015)

A h ja dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (4. Februar 2015)

Biergarten 
aber wo


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Na, wo der Hausmeister Pit herkommt...


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2015)

beides richtig
der Biergarten ist im Stadtgebiet Nürnberg und bezeichnet ein Gebiet
Lösung = Name des Biergartens oder Gebiet


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

Ist das etwa da, wo nach der Lösung bestimmt die Frage kommt: Was heißt denn des?


----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2015)

Also Jungs löst mal auf, wir aus dem Norden( es geht aber noch nördlicher ) kennen die Antwort ja doch nicht


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2015)

Am ....

Ähm ok, falsch.
"Am ..." heist nur die Straße.

Aber ich kann verraten, es ist im Süden Nürnbergs


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

zollhaus? steinbrüchlein?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Zollhaus.
Mein Hinweis auf dem Hausmeister Pit (Kaolchreiiid") war falsch.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte STB??


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2015)

Der PIT is doch Nürnbercher...
...egal.

STB oder Steinbrüchlein ist korrekt.

Nächstes Bild bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Der "Hausmeister Pit" stammte aus Kalchreuth und hat das bei jeder Gelegenheit auch bekräftigt.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

Muss ich echt schon wieder? na wenn ich muss...  Is wahrscheinlich eh wieder zu einfach :


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

...echt zu einfach.
Muschelquelle.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...echt zu einfach.
> Muschelquelle.


Dann bist ja du wieder dran. Vielleicht Gibt's diesmal Hühner?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Es ist nicht wieder der Hinterstoisser-Quergang in der Eiger-Nordwand.
Es ist auch nicht der GÖTTERQUERGANG in der Eiger-Nordwand.
Es ist gerade noch in FRANKEN.
Es ist nur teilweise mit dem MTB befahrbar.
Und das sind KEINE Hühner, sondern seltsam sich bewegende Menschen....


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

Hohenglücksteig?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Nein.


----------



## deserttom (4. Februar 2015)

was hat das mit Mountainbiken zu tun


----------



## IRONMANq (4. Februar 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> was hat das mit Mountainbiken zu tun



nix, is aber doch auch egal  jedenfals steht  nix in den "Regeln" dass es muss.

Mein Tipp: Hackelstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (4. Februar 2015)

Dürfte eher am Norissteig sein, wahrscheinlich der Abschnitt an der Mittelbergwand.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

Wäre mein Tipp auch.  Und 'gerade noch in Franken' zeigt doch auch schon eine gewisse Horizont Erweiterung


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Dürfte eher am Norissteig sein, wahrscheinlich der Abschnitt an der Mittelbergwand.


Yessir.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wäre mein Tipp auch.  Und 'gerade noch in Franken' zeigt doch auch schon eine gewisse Horizont Erweiterung


Die Erweiterung des Horizontes in Richtung jener Region, wo man so spricht: "Muata geori da Bua bälkt wira Fiach", die brauche ich nicht, auch wenn das Bild an der Grenze zu jenen altbairischen  Gefilden liegt.

Mein lieber Freund Wakinian Aklee (das ist die Lakota-Sprache der "Sioux" und bedeutet "Schall des Donners"), der Isar-Indianer, der jetzt in Kastl(Opf) lebt, mit dem ich seinerzeit viele Pfeifen auf der Knorrhütte unterhalb des Zugspitzplatts geraucht habe während wir zusammen Gitarre spielten, der sagte: "Die Oberpfalz ist das Sizilien Bayerns". Recht hast, Willy. Ois is Blues.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

dann hau ich mal eins rein. vom letzten sonntag.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Non-fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Erweiterung des Horizontes (...), die brauche ich nicht, (...)


ich  dachte zwar , du meinst Mittelfranken aber es is wie's is.  Is des etz der noris steig?


----------



## pixelschubser (4. Februar 2015)

Schaut aus wie die Russnwiesn in Zabo / Valznerweiher


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

RUSSNWIESN in Zabo?
Donnerschlag. Also ich kenn die Russenlinde bei Breitenlesau, wo während der Napoleonischen Kriege ein russischer General begraben wurde.
Aber in Zerzabelshof? Was ist der Hintergrund dieses Namens?

Никто не забыт, ничто не забыто.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Februar 2015)

[EDIT weil] tut ja doch nix zur Bilderrätselsache...


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2015)

hi @tom das ist doch die Wiesn unterhalb von Kalchreuth bei dem Parkplatz da wo das braune Schild mit der Âufschrift Bodenlehrpfad sich befinden tut


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2015)

NS-Gefängnis Russenwiese Nürnberg
In der Nähe der Nürnberger Valznerweiherstraße befindet sich die so genannte Russenwiese. Dort waren im Zweiten Weltkrieg bis zu 2.000 Zwangsarbeiter, vorwiegend aus Osteuropa, in einem provisorischen Zeltlager untergebracht. Die Häftlinge lebten dort unter Bedingungen, die denen in den Konzentrationslagern vergleichbar waren. Auch das Nürnberger "Arbeitserziehungslager" befand sich vom Oktober 1942 bis zu seiner Zerstörung bei einem Luftangriff im August 1943 auf dieser Wiese.


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2015)

Kalchreuth - Wolfsfelder Wiesen - sind des - weil des Gebiet von den Wiesn bis zum Felsenkeller Wolfsfelden heißt...


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Februar 2015)

@derwaaal @topolino
korrekt, die wolfsfelder wiese


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2015)

@derwaaal 
a) du warst schneller
b) ich habe keine brauchbaren Bilder


----------



## derwaaal (5. Februar 2015)

du wusstest den Namen. und ich habe auch grad nix da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2015)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, korrekte Lösung für das jeweilige Bild ist gleich.


----------



## ventizm (5. Februar 2015)

sieht auf jeden fall super aus.


----------



## elmerfudd (5. Februar 2015)

Urwildpferdgehege, auf diesem komischen Kugelfang?!


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Urwildpferdgehege, auf diesem komischen Kugelfang?!



 genau


----------



## Tomson (6. Februar 2015)

ELMER! Los!


----------



## pixelschubser (6. Februar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> RUSSNWIESN in Zabo?



Ein bisschen Bildung gefällig so nebenher?

http://www.nuernberg.de/internet/toleranz/russenwiese2014.html

Praktisch gesehen liegt die gegenüber vom 1.FCN Gelände (nicht Stadion!)

So siehts im Sommer dort aus, also je nachdem aus welchem Blickwinkel man es betrachtet, doch recht ähnlich
https://www.google.de/maps/uv?hl=de...e&sa=X&ei=mx_VVKrEHsLyaJ7BgBA&ved=0CHYQoiowCw


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Februar 2015)

bis der elmerfudd was rauskramt hab ich noch was ...


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

Kalchreuth Blick Richtung Röckenhof!


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Februar 2015)

Korrekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)




----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2015)

bei Oberngrub ?


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

Nee!


----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

irgendwo um tauchersreuth?


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

20 Kilometer weg!


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

mw123 schrieb:


> 20 Kilometer weg!



welche Richtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

Hab auch schon festgestellt,  dass so ein Kreis mit Radius 20km ein riesen Ding is


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

Stimmt! Ok das Bild ist echt schlecht, aber von Tauchersreuth könnte man die Bank evtl sehen, so Mann denn 20 Kilometer Richtung Nordwest schauen könnte!


----------



## Jojo10 (7. Februar 2015)

Mhhh, entweder die Bank nördlich von Wimmelbach oder die südlich von Heroldsbach...


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

ja ok Mann erkennt echt nix aber Heroldsbach währe die doppelte Strecke


----------



## Jojo10 (7. Februar 2015)

Heroldsbach bei Forchheim sind 21,7km von Tauchersreuth nordwestlich.


----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2015)

Marloffstein ?


----------



## mw123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ups dann war ich mit meinen zwanzig aber sehr optimistisch Marloffstein ist schon ganz gut! Tipp: wenn man gradeaus den Buckel runter fährt gibt's dort Bier!


----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

Geradeaus gibt's Bier? Dann weiß ich wo du bist!  Du bist: RICHTIG


----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2015)

Adlitz


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Februar 2015)

ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

Klasse! War das heut?


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Februar 2015)

heute so gegen 1200 in Oberfranken


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2015)

Eulnstaa??


----------



## coast13 (8. Februar 2015)

mw123 schrieb:


> Ups dann war ich mit meinen zwanzig aber sehr optimistisch Marloffstein ist schon ganz gut! Tipp: wenn man gradeaus den Buckel runter fährt gibt's dort Bier!



was ist denn jetzt die Lösung ?


----------



## mw123 (8. Februar 2015)

Die Bank steht auf der Höhe zwischen Rathsberg und Marloffstein, übern Buckel geht's nach Atzelsberg


----------



## coast13 (8. Februar 2015)

OK   Dann war ich ja fast richtig !   Darf ich dann auch ?


----------



## SuShu (8. Februar 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> OK   Dann war ich ja fast richtig !   Darf ich dann auch ?


Nur zu - hier herrscht sowieso Anarchie.


----------



## coast13 (8. Februar 2015)

ok !

was Einfaches 







nicht von heut


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2015)

Was isn Elmer ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (8. Februar 2015)

???? was meinst du ?


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2015)

Adlerstein?


----------



## Achtzig (9. Februar 2015)

So ne Treppe gäb's ja auch am Eibengrad. Aber ich irgendwie find ich, die Felsbrocken schauen eher nach viel weiter nördlich aus...


----------



## digger235 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich tipp mal auf Nußhardt


----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2015)

Nußhardt ist richtig


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, das mit dem Gestein hab ich mir auch gedacht, hätte aber nicht gewusst wo genau, da hab ich es mal mit der Treppe versucht.
Am Nußhardt war ich im Sommer ja auch mal, aber leider nicht erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. Februar 2015)

Genauso ging's mir bei dem Eibgradtipp... Und ich stelle fest: Ohne Anarchie gäb's hier deutlich weniger Bilder! Aber das von MTBermLuS wartet noch auf Lösung, oder?


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Genauso ging's mir bei dem Eibgradtipp... Und ich stelle fest: Ohne Anarchie gäb's hier deutlich weniger Bilder! Aber das von MTBermLuS wartet noch auf Lösung, oder?


Ab und zu braucht´s  etwas Anarchie


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Februar 2015)

So, nun bin ich wieder zu hause und konnte in meinem unendlichen Fundus ein Bild rauskramen.
Nicht ganz aktuell, is von 2013, aber an dem Umgebrochenem Kirschbaum zu erkennen. wenn man schon mal da war


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2015)

Verdammt jetzt wollte ich grad ein Bild an deiner Stelle einstellen   wo isn des - steht ein Turm in der Nähe ??


----------



## Tomson (9. Februar 2015)

Hohe A...


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Februar 2015)

@ ericoli, kein Turm weit und breit. Würdest du kennen, wenn du net immer so Mädchentouren machen würdest. So Kilometerfresser wie Tom und ich kommen halt rum 

Nu is glaub ich der Zottelige Kumpel vom Messner dran  war ja richtig mit der Hohen Aßlitz.


----------



## Tomson (9. Februar 2015)

JUHU!Hab grad kein Bild da-ich geb ab an den freien Mann! elmer noch eins oder ericoli!


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Februar 2015)

Hab noch was einfaches




 

Muahaha....Anarchie


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2015)

An den freien Mann


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> @ ericoli, kein Turm weit und breit. Würdest du kennen, wenn du net immer so Mädchentouren machen würdest. So Kilometerfresser wie Tom und ich kommen halt rum
> 
> Nu is glaub ich der Zottelige Kumpel vom Messner dran  war ja richtig mit der Hohen Aßlitz.


Des kriegste zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (9. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber das von MTBermLuS wartet noch auf Lösung, oder?


Nicht wirklich. Die Lösung war:


derwaaal schrieb:


> Eulnstaa??


=Eulenstein (bei Tiefenellern)


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2015)

Wurde aber nicht bestätigt. Aber ich guck ma ob ich Watt Find


----------



## Tomson (10. Februar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> An den freien Mann   Anhang anzeigen 358766



Puh  sind wir da mal mit Tom de Wüste aka deserttom gefahren


----------



## ericoli (10. Februar 2015)

JA


----------



## Tomson (10. Februar 2015)

Dacht ich doch!  Da im Wald dort puh...  ...bin immer nur hinterher gefahren  keine Ahnung wo!


----------



## moe92 (10. Februar 2015)

für Locals sollte es kein Problem sein:




kleiner Tipp: Fahrer ist der Merlin


----------



## Achtzig (10. Februar 2015)

Oh Mann. Kurze Hose,  kurze Ärmel, grün und trocken... *lechts*


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Februar 2015)

Na wenn der Merlin fährt, muss es irgendwo in Avalon sein


----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Na wenn der Merlin fährt, muss es irgendwo in Avalon sein



Elmer und Ericoli! Ihr wisst doch wo des is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2015)

Moe- Verdammt erst mein Bild erraten - hier herrschen Regeln    Morgenbühl  oder


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> Moe- Verdammt erst mein Bild erraten - hier herrschen Regeln    Morgenbühl  oder


Genau!  Regeln!


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Februar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die Lösung war:
> 
> =Eulenstein (bei Tiefenellern)



nur das er zu 99,9% nur nachgeplappert hat was ich in einem anderen fred geschrieben habe und zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Ahnung hatte was und wo der Eulnstaa ist


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2015)

Wird der net so geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. Februar 2015)

Wer ist denn jetzt dro?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2015)

Nu Kanner! Oder halt a neuer weil sonst wieder nix voran geht. Die Bilder von ericoli un moe92 sind noch offen!


----------



## ericoli (12. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem Bild sieht man den Platz, ein stückchen weiter unten, sehr weit- auch bei Nacht - und Moe was ist hab ich recht


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Februar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> An den freien Mann   Anhang anzeigen 358766


Am Kreuzberg oberhalb von Dörfleins am Kreuzweg


----------



## ericoli (13. Februar 2015)

Genau


----------



## Tomson (13. Februar 2015)

Juhu! Moe´s Bild is auch gelöst von ericoli! Passt. Also los weiter gehts!


----------



## derwaaal (13. Februar 2015)

ich bin ja noch eins schuldig:


----------



## static (13. Februar 2015)

Ober-Siehstnix oder Unter-Siehstnix


----------



## Achtzig (13. Februar 2015)

Aber das dacht ich schon öfter und irgendwie findet sich dann doch wer der's kennt.  Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2015)

Tja...irgendwie findet sich wohl doch keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. Februar 2015)

gleiche Stelle, andere Uhrzeit:


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2015)

Ochsenkopf


----------



## pixelschubser (15. Februar 2015)

Ich Grüße hier mal die 2 jungen Herren mit Ihren DH Bikes, die gestern versucht haben in Forchheim die S-Bahn Richtung Erlangen zu nehmen. Denen der S-Bahn Fahrer die Türe vor der Nase zugemacht hat.



Die Türen wo sich Fahrradstellplätze befinden, sind aussen an den Zügen mit folgendem Zeichen gekennzeichnet 






So für das nächste mal !

Aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## derwaaal (15. Februar 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf


Und wo genau? Nee, passt. Richtig. Du darfst


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2015)

Am Asenturm halt 

Ok, dann mal was aus meiner Ecke  Man achte auf die Bank


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2015)

Bin mir jetzt net sicher, meine aber das mich das irgendwie an die Röthenbachklamm erinnert. Kann aber net genau sagen wo


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2015)

Davon hätt ich auch welche, aber da isses nicht


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2015)

Hmm...ich muss wohl mal wieder a weng in und um Nbg rumfahren um meine erinnerungen aufzufrischen


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2015)

Mach das mal ! Und wenn ja, dann meld dich vorher !

Man beachte die schöne Schnitzerei an der Bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. Februar 2015)

Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2015)

richtig !


----------



## derwaaal (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## digger235 (16. Februar 2015)

Des is der Hohlweg oberhalb von Ernhofen, rückwärtig gehts nach Ernhofen, geradeaus nauf - erst zur Forstautobahn und dann zum RMD.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2015)

Dieser sau steile (zumindest bergauf)? Dünenweg oder was das ist? Ich hätt eher auf den von Hegnenberg weg getippt?


----------



## ventizm (16. Februar 2015)

irgendeine ecke am moritzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (16. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Dieser sau steile (zumindest bergauf)? Dünenweg oder was das ist? Ich hätt eher auf den von Hegnenberg weg getippt?


Nee, ich mein den Weg der am Ortsanfang (von Weissenbrunn aus gesehen) links hoch geht.
Ungefähr auf der Höhe der Strasse die von Bundesstrasse raufkommt.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2015)

Da an der Bushaltestelle? Aha, muss ich mir mal angucken. Is der auch so wenig bergauffahrfreundlich oder geht des da einigermaßen?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2015)

Leider alles Neee, aber bergauf war es auch net so freundlich, da der Schnee recht sulzig war ... :\


----------



## digger235 (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich recht erinnere war da ne Bushaltestelle, ich bins bisher nur 2mal raufgefahren.
Meistens fahr ich runter und dann ned bis Ernhofen rein, sondern an der Stelle des Fotos rechts den Hang entlang Richtung Weissenbrunn.
Zum Rauffahren is es a ned der Burner da es wie recht schlammig werden kann + tiefe Traktorspuren.
Steigungsmäßig gehts schon.
Ich fahr meistens über Oberwellitzleiten und Hegneberg hoch, der Weg 
wird aber auch immer schlechter.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2015)

So mach ich's auch. Aber die Wiese hoch nach Hegnenberg kostet mich den letzten Nerv!


----------



## digger235 (16. Februar 2015)

Die Wiese hab ich bisher nur einmal probiert, auf der Hälfte bliebt is Vorderrad nicht am Boden - zu steil.
Der Weg durch den Wald ist mir lieber nur halt am Anfang a bißl schlammig.

Zurück zum Bild - ist des n Blaustrich? Am Anton-Leidinger ist des ned?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2015)

Nee, Richtung Nord-Ost


----------



## static (16. Februar 2015)

In der Nähe von Hil*t*poltstein eventuell?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2015)

zu weit NO 
in der Nähe eines Ortes an der B2 zwischen Nürnberg und Gräfenberg


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2015)

Oh Mann,  diese Hohlwege schauen doch echt alle gleich doof aus von unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2015)

ah, ich glaub jetzt hab ich s ! Bei der Lillachquelle Richtung Süden hoch


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2015)

Auch net, aber schon nah dran!
Kleiner Tipp:Fränkischer Gebirgsweg


----------



## Achtzig (17. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, auch auf'm roten Strich gibt's solche Hohlwege. Z.B. wenn man von Großbellhofen den alten Rothenberg hoch fährt. Passt aber auch nicht so ganz zur B4 :-(


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2015)

Wieso B4? B2! Aber rothenberg Lillachquelle und die gesuchte stelle liegen so grob in einer Linie


----------



## Achtzig (17. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht so zwischen St. Martin und  Flugplatz?


----------



## alpenpass (17. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Vielleicht so zwischen St. Martin und  Flugplatz?


 Das ist mal echt raffiniert. Mir fällt dann nur noch das steile Stück, vom alten Rothenberg kommend an der "langen Leite" ca. 500m südlich von St. Martin ein.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Februar 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das ist mal echt raffiniert. Mir fällt dann nur noch das steile Stück, vom alten Rothenberg kommend an der "langen Leite" ca. 500m südlich von St. Martin ein.



Wieso? Zu allgemein? 

Du meinst an der Abzweigung, wo es geradeaus nach St. Martin und rechts Richtung Tucher Mausoleum geht? Stimmt, das könnte sein. Oder aber von St. Martin Richtung Alter Rothenberg und da mehr oder weniger das letzte Stück hinauf. Wenn's nördlicher is bin ich raus, da war ich in erinnerbarem Zeitrahmen nicht mehr...


----------



## alpenpass (17. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wieso? Zu allgemein?
> 
> Du meinst an der Abzweigung, wo es geradeaus nach St. Martin und rechts Richtung Tucher Mausoleum geht? Stimmt, das könnte sein. Oder aber von St. Martin Richtung Alter Rothenberg und da mehr oder weniger das letzte Stück hinauf. Wenn's nördlicher is bin ich raus, da war ich in erinnerbarem Zeitrahmen nicht mehr...


Ja, genau. Obwohl ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin, da mich der Hinweis zur nahen B2 irritiert. Raffiniert deswegen, weil wir uns nur mit den Tipps von @derwaal nähern. ...und weil sich diese Hohlwege so verd....ähneln. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Februar 2015)

Wir könnten ja auch ein neues Rätsel starten: Findet Hohlwege, dei dem von @derwaaal möglichst ähnlich sind. Und dem Gewinner darf er dann ne Limo ausgeben im Sommer am Moritzberg (oder ich mach's) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2015)

Ähh! Huuch!!! Sorry!
Das mit in einer Linie stimmt nicht, da habe ich mich von meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung täuschen lassen.
Also von der Lillachquelle ziemlich westwärts über die B2 rüber ...

Jetzt ist es aber schon ziemlich geholfen.
Aber weil die Hollwege sich anscheinend so ähnlich sehen.
Wartet mal ab, wenn ich im Sommer ein Bild von der gleichen Stelle poste, dann sagt Ihr gleich: ja, da natürlich!


----------



## cans023 (17. Februar 2015)

100% Steinbrüchlein! 
Allerdings im Sommer - Gastwirtschaft hat im Winter geschlossen :-(


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2015)

Stb am Fränkischen Gebirgsweg?


----------



## alpenpass (18. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ähh! Huuch!!! Sorry!
> Das mit in einer Linie stimmt nicht, da habe ich mich von meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung täuschen lassen.
> Also von der Lillachquelle ziemlich westwärts über die B2 rüber ...
> 
> ...


  na dann... das ist der Hohlweg der oben in den Pflasterweg nach Dorfhaus hinüber mündet...
Die Siegerlimo gebührt aus meiner Sicht aber coast13, der in Beitrag 603 bereits auf der richtigen spur war...  : )


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2015)

Ääh nee, Dorfhaus ist ja wieder das gleiche Eck welches falsch ist.


derwaaal schrieb:


> Also von der Lillachquelle ziemlich westwärts über die B2 rüber


sprich auf der anderen Seite der B2 als die Lillachquelle.

Aber ich glaube, ich habe es mit meinen Tipps nur noch schlimmer gemacht.
Wenn es so nix wird, kann ich auch auflösen.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Februar 2015)

Und dazu zum üben gleich noch ein neues Bildchen einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2015)

Würd lieber biken gehen - sofort!!!
Aber jetzt wo es wärmer geworden, ist wahrscheinlich nimma viel mit snowbiken


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das ist der Hohlweg vom Lindelberg (=Hetzleser Berg) runter nach Igensdorf.
Von Westen kommend (im Bild also von oben) über den höchsten Punkt des Lindelberges im von Buchen dominierten Wald kurz vor der 90° Kurve in den Downhill mit den vielen Kalkscherben (wo es nach 50m gleich wieder links ab auf den Trail Richtung Igensdorf geht). Pff, schwer zu beschreiben das Ganze.


----------



## SuShu (18. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Auch net, aber schon nah dran!
> Kleiner Tipp:Fränkischer Gebirgsweg



Der verläuft doch in der Region überhaupt nicht. Meinst du vielleicht den Frankenweg oder den westlichen Albrandweg?


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2015)

@tom Rischtisch!
Aber Lindelberg=Hetzleser Berg? Ok, ist der gleiche Höhenzug, aber für mein Empfinden doch getrennt.
Ist aber für die Lösung unerheblich.
Wenn Du den als Downhill bezeichnest, muss ich mir den in die andere Richtung doch noch mal anschauen. Ich bin sonst immer andersrum gefahren, also von Igensdorf in Richtung Hetzleser Berg.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Du darfst!


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

@derwaal in jedem fall andersrum fahren! und vor allem im unteren teil, am ende der kirschplantage, wo der teer beginnt, die links-rechts abzweigung in den wald nicht verpassen ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Der verläuft doch in der Region überhaupt nicht. Meinst du vielleicht den Frankenweg oder den westlichen Albrandweg?


stimmt, ich dachte ich hätte es dort mal abgelesen, dann war es wohl doch der Westliche Albrandweg


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

here we go ...


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2015)

Na gut, ich fahr zu Hause los. Deswegen so rum. Und in meiner Richtung ist die Abfahrt am hetzleser Berg auf jeden Fall lustiger


----------



## coast13 (18. Februar 2015)

jetzt wird s aber echt schwer !   Ich tippe mal : im Wald !

Hab hier bei mir ne Stelle, die sieht im Herbst exakt so aus....


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> jetzt wird s aber echt schwer !   Ich tippe mal : im Wald !
> 
> Hab hier bei mir ne Stelle, die sieht im Herbst exakt so aus....



und wo ist die stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (18. Februar 2015)

südlich von Nernberch 

kurz vor deiner Stelle sieht s so aus


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

leider nein, meine stelle ist nördlich von nürnberg


----------



## coast13 (18. Februar 2015)

wie weit nördlich ?

Rathsberg Erlangen ?


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

Rathsberg ja, aber weisst du auch wo da?


----------



## coast13 (18. Februar 2015)

ich hätt jetzt mal gesagt da...is aber schon ne Weile her dass ich das letzte mal da war


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

nicht ganz, aber das kann ich gelten lassen 
jedenfalls ist es auf der erlaubten seite


----------



## coast13 (18. Februar 2015)

also dann bis bald auf m Entlas 

ok, dann mal wieder was leichtes






und das Profil der Tour dazu 





geht auch mit nem 22 Jahren alten Kracher


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

moritzberg?


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2015)

Ich denke es kann sich nur um die Abfahrt neben dem Hohlweg vom Nonnenberg runter nach Gersdorf handeln.
Und das Marin ist aber auch was feines. Damit kann man auch heute noch (fast) alles fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2015)

Ha! Das war bestimmt ein Sturz, des wegen liegt das Rad da ;-) Aber Nonnenberg runter is ganz klar. Was sind die andren beiden Hügel da am Höhenprofil? Moritzberg und? Abfahrt nach Weißenbrunn?


----------



## coast13 (19. Februar 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich denke es kann sich nur um die Abfahrt neben dem Hohlweg vom Nonnenberg runter nach Gersdorf handeln.
> Und das Marin ist aber auch was feines. Damit kann man auch heute noch (fast) alles fahren.



absolut richtig 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Ha! Das war bestimmt ein Sturz, des wegen liegt das Rad da ;-) Aber Nonnenberg runter is ganz klar. Was sind die andren beiden Hügel da am Höhenprofil? Moritzberg und? Abfahrt nach Weißenbrunn?



Die Tour begann ich in Weissenbrunn am Ortsausgang und dann rechts noch. Keine Ahnung mehr wie der erste Berg heisst Richtung Angel-Valley . Die beiden andren Hügel sind halt der Nonnenberg und Moritzberg.

..und nein, kein Sturz


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> absolut richtig
> 
> 
> Prima. - Na dann werd ich heut abend nach der Arbeit mal eine nette Stelle "zur Fahndung ausschreiben".


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2015)

Immer einen Besuch wert - ein toller  Ausblick, auch zur Sommerzeit.



Der Blick ist westlich gewandt, wo steh ich wohl?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht auf dem Entenberg?


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2015)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auf dem Entenberg?


leider nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (19. Februar 2015)

kommt mir zwar bekannt vor, aber mit m Rad war ich da nie. Irgendwie sagt Gedächtnis "Hersbrucker"...aber dann hört s auf...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2015)

Trubachtal, Blick richtung Hammerbühl? Aber irgendwie fehlt die Egloffsteiner Burg ...

Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Trubachtal, Blick richtung Hammerbühl? Aber irgendwie fehlt die Egloffsteiner Burg ...
> 
> Lenka K.


 Ganz heiss. Die Burg ist schon noch da, nur von dem Standpunkt nicht einsehbar.  Den "relativ bekannten" Standort erreicht man auch über eine lange Treppe...


----------



## Jojo10 (20. Februar 2015)

Hohle Kirche bei Dörnhof


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hohle Kirche bei Dörnhof


 jou!


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Februar 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ganz heiss. Die Burg ist schon noch da, nur von dem Standpunkt nicht einsehbar.  Den "relativ bekannten" Standort erreicht man auch über eine lange Treppe...



Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei, da oben war ich noch nie, fahre immer im Tal über Dörnhof und den alten Flurweg nach Hammerbühl.

Aber bitte mehr Bilder aus dem Herzen der FS, da kennen sich die Auswärtigen besser aus als in den Randgebieten .

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Februar 2015)

Na hör mal! Wer wird uns denn hier als Randgebiet bezeichnen?!?

Aber ich geb Dir Recht, solche Bilder machen schon auch mehr als viele von hier...


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Februar 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hohle Kirche bei Dörnhof


sehr schön, kenne ich noch nicht, muss ich bei der nächsten tour mal ansteuern, oder mit der familie wandern gehen ;-)


----------



## coast13 (20. Februar 2015)

wandern war ich da schon n paar mal. Schöne Ecke


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Na hör mal! Wer wird uns denn hier als Randgebiet bezeichnen?!?
> 
> Aber ich geb Dir Recht, solche Bilder machen schon auch mehr als viele von hier...



Eine Münchnerin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (20. Februar 2015)

BAYERN??


----------



## pixelschubser (20. Februar 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eine Münchnerin .



da fällt mir spontan folgendes ein


----------



## Achtzig (21. Februar 2015)

Wer is denn etz eigentlich dran?


----------



## pixelschubser (21. Februar 2015)

Jojo 10


----------



## Jojo10 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich such noch ein Bild. Auf meinen Bildern sind immer so viele Mountainbiker drauf.
Macht schon mal weiter.

Gruß


----------



## moe92 (21. Februar 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> Moe- Verdammt erst mein Bild erraten - hier herrschen Regeln    Morgenbühl  oder



Ich hab mir den Anfng vom Thread gar net weiter durchgelesen - tut mir Leid  Die Antwort ist allerdings richtig


----------



## ericoli (22. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab ja noch eins gut


----------



## elmerfudd (22. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß es  da fahr ich immer zum Kaffeetrinken vorbei 

Aber da ich nur Scheißbilder hab halt ich lieber mei Maul


----------



## derwaaal (22. Februar 2015)

Na dann is es zu nördlich als dass ich es kennen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (22. Februar 2015)

irgendwo an der Rodach, aber wo ?  Keine Ahnung


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2015)

Flossrutsche am oberen Main.


----------



## derwaaal (23. Februar 2015)

ich weiß auch wann: 2013


----------



## elmerfudd (23. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich weiß auch wann: 2013



 das hätten wir dann jetzt geklärt...jetzt fehlt nur noch wo...Oli, sag was


----------



## microbat (24. Februar 2015)

Im Urlaub


----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2015)

Nix Urlaub, Main is falsch , Floss is richtig  Norden is auch nicht falsch also weiterraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Im Urlaub


war nicht im Urlaub is in den falschen Ordner gerutscht


----------



## microbat (24. Februar 2015)

Floßlände in Schnappenhammer an der Wilden Rodach


----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2015)

Na also ( googlt äh ) geht doch


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2015)

Bei Nürnberg - Name des nächsten Berges (der einen Namen hat) reicht als Antwort.


----------



## ventizm (25. Februar 2015)

brunner "berg"?


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> brunner "berg"?


Genau - nächstes Bildle bitte.


----------



## ventizm (25. Februar 2015)

ich muss passen.

hab leider keine geeigneten bilder aus unserer gegend mit wiedererkennungswert. darf also gerne wer anders ein neues foto posten.


----------



## ericoli (25. Februar 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich muss passen.
> 
> hab leider keine geeigneten bilder aus unserer gegend mit wiedererkennungswert. darf also gerne wer anders ein neues foto posten.


so ises immer, ich such jetzt schon meine Touren nach geeigneten " Bilderplätzen" aus


----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2015)

dann drängel ich mich mal vor - diesmal was Leichtes


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Februar 2015)

Falscher post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Februar 2015)

Hier noch eins


----------



## coast13 (25. Februar 2015)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Achtzig (26. Februar 2015)

@coast13 : Kommst Du auf den Punkt? ;-)
Und @derwaaal , ist das O-Nohe?


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2015)

Nein


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Tipp; Hohe Metze.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2015)

@elmerfudd: Du meinst den Mainbiker oder?


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Februar 2015)

Jupp...hab grad gemerkt das in dem Anarchistischen Faden schon wieder mehrere Bilder offen sind


----------



## coast13 (26. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> @coast13 : Kommst Du auf den Punkt? ;-)



habs korrigiert 

Osternohe würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (26. Februar 2015)

Hohe Metze ist es nicht. Es ist westlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (26. Februar 2015)

@Mainbiker363 

Enzenstein?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Februar 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> @Mainbiker363
> 
> Enzenstein?


Hab ich auch schon gedacht,  aber der Name Mainbiker hat mich dann wieder davon abgebracht ... Schaut aber echt so aus,  gell?
Bloß mit westlicher als hohe Metze sind wir wohl raus...


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2015)

@coast13 Nein immer noch nicht Ono , aber nicht so weit weg. Wundert mich dass da keiner drauf kommt. So viele rosa Kirchen gibt es doch nicht ....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (26. Februar 2015)

Enzenstein kenne ich leider nicht.
Hier ein kleiner Tipp:

Nördlich von Bamberg ca. 15Km

Richtung Ebern.


----------



## coast13 (26. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @coast13 Nein immer noch nicht Ono , aber nicht so weit weg. Wundert mich dass da keiner drauf kommt. So viele rosa Kirchen gibt es doch nicht ....



Kirchsittenbach ?


----------



## coast13 (26. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Enzenstein kenne ich leider nicht.
> Hier ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Nördlich von Bamberg ca. 15Km
> ...



in der Ecke kenn ich nur Reckendorf !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (26. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @coast13 Nein immer noch nicht Ono , aber nicht so weit weg. Wundert mich dass da keiner drauf kommt. So viele rosa Kirchen gibt es doch nicht ....


Oberkrummbach?


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2015)

Nein und nein


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (26. Februar 2015)

kirchrüsselbach?


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2015)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11      

Naja gut, eigentlich Oberrüsselbach, zumindest der Standort aber die Kirche ist natürlich in Krb, lass ich gelten


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (27. Februar 2015)

hab nichts greifbar grad, am besten jemand anders macht weiter (bzw ein bild ist ja eh noch offen). Ich werf dann bei gelegenheit was in bester fadentradition dazwischen ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Februar 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> in der Ecke kenn ich nur Reckendorf !!



Richtig

Aber wo dort?

Jetzt ist gaaaaanz leicht


----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> Naja gut, eigentlich Oberrüsselbach, zumindest der Standort aber die Kirche ist natürlich in Krb, lass ich gelten



OHMANN 
Da hätte man auch echt draufkommen können. Bin grad am Sonntag genau da lang...


----------



## coast13 (27. Februar 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Aber wo dort?
> 
> Jetzt ist gaaaaanz leicht




ok, Tante Google hat dann jetzt den Veitenstein ausgespuckt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Februar 2015)

Veitenstein ist richtig.

Glückwunsch


----------



## Jojo10 (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ihr

Ich hab ja noch eins offen. Zum Anfang mal was Einfaches:




Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht in der Nähe des Tiergartens bei Nürnberg neben der Stromleitungslichtung?


----------



## ventizm (28. Februar 2015)

ja genau!

ich hab mir die ganze zeit gedacht dass ich das kenne, könnte es aber nicht einordnen. aber jetzt wo du´s sagst... das müsste es sein.


----------



## Jojo10 (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Das lass ich gelten.
Nord-östlich vom Tiergarten oben an der Schneise. “Übungsareal“:




Gruß


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

So jetzt ein Bild das einfacher ist als man denkt. Es geht um den Namen des "Berges". Die Figur will den Namen des Berges wiedergeben.


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2015)

Einbeinberg


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Tipp! Von Nbg schnellst erreichbares Eck der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2015)

Lindelberg? Da passt aber die Figur Net dazu


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Nördlicher mehr im Herzen der Romantiker. Mit ner netten Stufenabfahrt.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2015)

Hetzleser?
Is aber Net nördlich
Ehrenbürg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Nein so leicht ist es auch nicht. Gibt dort nen echt schönen Ausblick oder besser zwei auf Felsen und Walbala ist schon besser.


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2015)

der Gipfel des Sterbenden Schwans


----------



## static (28. Februar 2015)

Ähhh, Ochsenkopf? Nicht der im Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## zuspät (28. Februar 2015)

irgendwo zwischen hedersdorf und simmelsdorf?


----------



## coast13 (28. Februar 2015)

wusste gar nicht, dass es in der Ecke nen Schwanenberg gibt


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Wo ist den bei euch das Zentrum der Fränkische Schweiz? Die Hersbrucker ist woanders. Walbala oder Ehrenbürg ist nicht weit weg und der Blick geht auch in das gleiche Tal. Also die Ecke wo die Romantiker Tieck und Wackenroder unterwegs waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (28. Februar 2015)

Hahnenstein?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2015)

Reifenberg???


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2015)

Beachtet mal den Sandhaufen und dann kommt noch eine Sitzgruppe und dann die Aussicht. Wer dort war und dann noch über die Stufen runer ist kennt es. Der letzte Felsen ist der Namensgeber und mit dem Fahrrad eher schlecht zu erreichen.


----------



## otti44 (1. März 2015)

Dietrichstein


----------



## coast13 (1. März 2015)

Signalstein ? So rein von der letzten Beschreibung her ...


----------



## Frankentourer (1. März 2015)

Leider alles nein das Tal im Hintergrund führt auch am Walberla vorbei


----------



## Jojo10 (1. März 2015)

Hummerstein

Das muss es aber jetzt sein. Figur passt, Nähe Walberla, gleiches Tal, Treppe nach Streitberg. Na?


----------



## Frankentourer (1. März 2015)

Ganau so sieht der Hummerstein von der Seite aus. Jojo10 ist dran


----------



## Jojo10 (1. März 2015)

Eins gemerkt.
Macht mal weiter. Hab kein Passendes da.

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2015)

Witzig,  wär ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen auf Grund der Pose... 
Hier mal wieder was wirklich einfaches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (1. März 2015)

Bitterbach?


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2015)

Bingo! Aber ewig anschreiben geht hier fei net!


----------



## coast13 (1. März 2015)

wo ist n dieser Bitterbach ?

ich darf ja auch noch mal


----------



## Jojo10 (1. März 2015)

Ok, dann hör ich mal auf zu Raten bis ich zwei Bilder reingestellt habe.

Zwischen Kotzenhof und Kunigundensiedlung Lauf.

Bis dann


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2015)

So war das nich gemeint,  eher als Ansporn 
@coast13 , z'dorf an dem ultrageheimen Gemäuer?


----------



## coast13 (1. März 2015)

Mist, war doch zu leicht


----------



## coast13 (1. März 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Zwischen Kotzenhof und Kunigundensiedlung Lauf.



hmm... da scheint wohl doch schon langsam Alzheimer zuzuschlagen...
In der Ecke war ich doch früher so oft....


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2015)

Wenn du Nachhilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid 
Dann probiere ich's jetzt noch einmal,  dann muss ich auch erst mal wieder raus... 
Also Obacht :


----------



## coast13 (1. März 2015)

Danke für s Angebot !! 

Beim Bild bin ich raus . Erinnert mich aber an Druidenhain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (2. März 2015)

Druidenhain ist's nicht. Ich sollte doch nicht wirklich mal ein Bild gefunden haben, das nicht innerhalb von 20 Minuten erraten wird?


----------



## EDA (2. März 2015)

Paul Pfinzing Weg auf der Höhe von Osternohe?


----------



## microbat (2. März 2015)

Hirschbachtal


----------



## Achtzig (2. März 2015)

Beide nein! Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo zwischen Druidenhain und Hirschbachtal


----------



## microbat (2. März 2015)

...eben dort wo die Wanderwege
- roter Punkt
- rotes Rechteck mit weißer Schrift
- grünes Kreutz
- grüner Balken
- irgendwas unterbelichtetes
- grüner Pfeil mit Nummer
zusammen laufen oder sich kreutzen ;-)
(bin etz zu faul zum goggeln)


----------



## Achtzig (2. März 2015)

Stimmt, Du bist dran ;-)

Ich hätt noch eins von der gleichen Stelle, andere Blickrichtung. Aber genauso umnachtet...




Wundert mich aber, dass das so lang dauert. Eigentlich kennt das bestimmt jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2015)

Ist des jetz hier ein Google-Wettbewerb?


----------



## microbat (2. März 2015)

nee hab diesmal eben net goggelt - suche eben mal ein Bildle...


----------



## microbat (2. März 2015)

hab nix  
hab keine Bilder, die enträtselt werden können
und mir gehören und nix verbotenes zeigen.

Also der nächste bitte...


----------



## Achtzig (2. März 2015)

Wo ist denn eigentlich @SuShu ? da wär mein finsteres Bild gleich enträtselt...  Noch mehr Tipp als zwischen hirschbachtal und Druidenhain geht doch fast nicht...  Vielleicht noch zwischen betzenstein und hormersdorf?


----------



## SuShu (2. März 2015)

Wenn´s denn sein muss: Eibgrat?


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2015)

Mist! Schon zum zweiten mal zu spät (Hummerstein hätte ich auch gewusst) dran.

Ich schlage eine Steigerung vor: ausser der fotografierten Stelle muss auch noch die nächstgelegene Wirtschaft erraten werden . So wird nicht nur der biketechnische, sondern auch der kulinarische Horizont erweitert!

Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ausser der fotografierten Stelle muss auch noch die nächstgelegene Wirtschaft erraten werden . So wird nicht nur der biketechnische, sondern auch der kulinarische Horizont erweitert!
> Lenka K.


mit Beweisfoto!


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2015)

Geht sowas auch, beides in einem 



 

Is a weng unscharf...war noch so zittrig vom hochstrampeln


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2015)

oh sehr geil!  Alles richtig gemacht @elmerfudd


----------



## coast13 (2. März 2015)

aber ich freu mich auf die Auflösung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Geht sowas auch, beides in einem
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365335
> 
> Is a weng unscharf...war noch so zittrig vom hochstrampeln


Ist des auch am Eibgrat?


----------



## elmerfudd (3. März 2015)

Nööö...nix Eibgrat. Im wunderschönen Gottesgarten


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

@elmer: endlich mal was aus unserer Gegend 
Lösung: Waldschänke Klettergarten


----------



## elmerfudd (3. März 2015)

Yes  los Wüstiger Tom....des nächste Bild


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

ok
mal sehen


----------



## Achtzig (3. März 2015)

Allmächt! Das gleissende Licht am Ende des Tunnels.. Ich weiß, Du bist AM ENDE


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

keine Angst auch wenn es so ausschaut als ob dahinter das Ende wäre 
es ging weiter


----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2015)

Bist also auf s Licht zugegangen?


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

nein gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. März 2015)

is des links vom Schwingbogen?


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

oh Gott "Schwingbogen" 
@elmer, Ericoli: ist der Schwingbogen da in der Nähe?


----------



## Iamaroadie (3. März 2015)

hier seid ihr alle also....


----------



## Schoschi (4. März 2015)

naja, besser gesagt, ist das der Schwingbogen? Halt der kleine Durchgang. Aber anscheinend nicht. Die Schönsteinhöhle ist gleich nebendran. Quasi zwischen Neudorf und Streitberg...


----------



## Schoschi (4. März 2015)

Also hier von oben gesehen....


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

ok hier mal ein paar Tipps 

wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke könnte man sagen das Teil liegt am nördlichsten Rand der fränkischen Schweiz.
von der Küpscher Linde aus im Süden.
vor vielen Jahren hatte die NATO in der Nähe mal einen Raketenstützpunkt.
die Höhle liegt auf einem Berg.
im Tal gibt es leckeres Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

Hohler Stein    bevors noch einer Gooooooglt


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

richtig 
du bist dran 
hier was zum orientieren: http://www.lfu.bayern.de/geologie/geotope_daten/geotoprecherche/doc/478r024.pdf


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

obwohl wenn ich mir Dtoms beschreibung GENAU anschau   Südlich der Küpser Linde   Tom kalibrier dich nochmal kurz


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

Gottseidank hattest du nie was mit Navigation zu tun


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

ok südöstlich


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

Nordöstlich


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2015)

Nix...Verdammt...Östwestlich wenn ich sag


----------



## Achtzig (4. März 2015)

Deswegen muss man zu den Westgoten ja auch nach Osten... Ich frag mich aber auch die ganze Zeit, wer zum Teufel die doofe Schrift falschrum auf die Karte gedruckt hat?


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)




----------



## coast13 (4. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> im Tal gibt es leckeres Bier



bitte hier um nähere Information


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

@ericoli: es liegt im Osten 
@coast13: Metzgerwirt Ützing...einfach nur lecker


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2015)

@deserttom; Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, aber ich kenn des als "Kalte Elsen" und passenderweise is es jetzt von Nonnen bewohnt 

Mit denen man aber sehr Lachen kann, und lecker Kuchen gibts da auch manchmal


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> ok hier mal ein paar Tipps
> 
> wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke könnte man sagen das Teil liegt am nördlichsten Rand der fränkischen Schweiz.
> von der Küpscher Linde aus im Süden.
> ...


Erstens heißt es Küpser Linde und Uetzing   und Zweitens Verdreh hier nix " von der Küpser Linde aus im Süden "   is Falsch  Verdammt am Gardasee jeden Stein kennen aber in der HEIMAT


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

Ich wünsch allen Navigatoren einen schönen Abend 	Dtom wie findest du nur immer wieder heim


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. März 2015)

ericoli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365780



Litzendorf?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. März 2015)

Vorschlag

Es gibt hier tolle Bilder und bestimmt würde der eine oder andere solche Touren Nachfahren.

Was haltet Ihr davon, die Tour passend zum Bild (falls vorhanden) als GPS Track zu hinterlegen, oder zumindest als Koordinaten zu hinterlegen?


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

@Mainbiker363: hab ich doch gemacht 
die Koordinaten findest du wenn du auf den Link klickst oben.
der Rest wird hier nicht gewünscht zu veröffentlichen....ich halte das für einen Schmarrn.......denn jeder will mal ein paar neue Touren ausprobieren.
solltest du also einen GPS Filie benötigen bitte über PN nachfragen.


----------



## coast13 (4. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> Metzgerwirt Ützing...einfach nur lecker



Merci ! Werd ich testen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> @Mainbiker363: hab ich doch gemacht
> die Koordinaten findest du wenn du auf den Link klickst oben.
> der Rest wird hier nicht gewünscht zu veröffentlichen....ich halte das für einen Schmarrn.......denn jeder will mal ein paar neue Touren ausprobieren.
> solltest du also einen GPS Filie benötigen bitte über PN nachfragen.



Danke vorab.

Deine Koordinaten bzw. die Tour bin ich ähnlich gefahren. Da gibt unsere Gegend einfach zuviel her, als das man das für sich behält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## ericoli (5. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Litzendorf?


Leider Nein


----------



## deserttom (6. März 2015)

TRIEB


----------



## Tomson (6. März 2015)

Genau!


----------



## ericoli (9. März 2015)

Ja Richtig


----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2015)

Also zack zack, weiter geht's!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (9. März 2015)

Was`n los hier  pflegt ihr alle euren Sonnenbrand, oder warum werden hier keine Bilder gepostet 

Ahh jetzt hab ich`s, ihr seid vor lauter  net mehr zum Fotographieren gekommen


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

Wer hängt denn bei der Sonne im Internet rum?


----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2015)

Wer is denn überhaupt dran? @deserttom ?


----------



## coast13 (9. März 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Ahh jetzt hab ich`s, ihr seid vor lauter  net mehr zum Fotographieren gekommen



ich hab ja noch eins gut vom Mainbiker seinem Bild. Und weil s zum Thema passt


----------



## ericoli (9. März 2015)

OOHH der Heilige  Keller


----------



## coast13 (9. März 2015)

mir sind viele Keller heilig  also ein bisserl genauer bitte ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

... eigentlich alle, oder?


----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2015)

Beim aktuellen Wetterchen würd ich sagen: daußen is heiliger!


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

Sach des meim Gabbo


----------



## elmerfudd (9. März 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wer hängt denn bei der Sonne im Internet rum?



Na die mit der Muskelkatze vom Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (10. März 2015)

Da haste Recht Elmer


----------



## deserttom (10. März 2015)

@coast13: komm schieb mal einen Tipp durch.
aber wichtig, nicht norden, süden, osten, westen angeben sonst kommt ericoli wieder durcheinander 

ich denke mal, dass der Keller mehr im Süden um Erlangen zu finden ist


----------



## derwaaal (10. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Googeln?


----------



## microbat (10. März 2015)

klappt net


----------



## ericoli (11. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> @coast13: komm schieb mal einen Tipp durch.
> aber wichtig, nicht norden, süden, osten, westen angeben sonst kommt ericoli wieder durcheinander
> 
> ich denke mal, dass der Keller mehr im Süden um Erlangen zu finden ist


RACHE


----------



## Tom:-) (11. März 2015)

heldbräu?


----------



## derwaaal (11. März 2015)

.


----------



## coast13 (11. März 2015)

keiner ne Ahnung ?

n paar Kurbelumdrehungen später sah s so aus


----------



## derwaaal (11. März 2015)

Gu.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (12. März 2015)

Google sagt : Felsenkeller Senftenberg


----------



## coast13 (12. März 2015)

richtig !!


----------



## deserttom (12. März 2015)

@ericoli: du nicht...


----------



## elmerfudd (12. März 2015)

und ich?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. März 2015)

Kloster Banz?


----------



## Tomson (12. März 2015)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (12. März 2015)

Streng dich an @deserttom


----------



## deserttom (12. März 2015)

@Mainbiker363: richtig 
du bist dran 

@elmer: ich weiß du hättest es auch gewusst 
@tom: ich strenge mich immer an 
gestern hab ich eine geile Nachttour gefahren  zu den Muggenbacher Tongruben
wird Zeit dass wir mal wieder zusammen Trails surfen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Tomson (12. März 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> @Mainbiker363: richtig
> du bist dran
> 
> @elmer: ich weiß du hättest es auch gewusst
> ...



@deserttom abgemacht! Zeit wirds mein Freund! Ich trainier schon, damit ich mithalten kann! HART fahren!


----------



## deserttom (16. März 2015)

@Mainbiker363: ich glaube es wird zeit für ein paar Tipps


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. März 2015)

Östlich von Bamberg

Daneben ist eine Straße, die im Sommer sehr stark von Motorradfahrern frequentiert ist...


----------



## Schoschi (17. März 2015)

Samestase? Also Steinfelder Wändchen halt?


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Oberhalb Würgau/ Scheßlitz?


----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Östlich von Bamberg
> 
> Daneben ist eine Straße, die im Sommer sehr stark von Motorradfahrern frequentiert ist...



Nicht besonders hilfreich, würde ich sagen, da in etwa jede einzelne Strasse in der Fränkischen am Wochenende stark von Mopeds frequentiert ist  ...

Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Aber die, die ich meine ist besonders schön , wenn auch da zu fahren am Wochenende total sinnfrei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2015)

Tippe auf Leinleitertal, so vom Felsstruktur her ausgehend ...

Lenka K.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. März 2015)

O.k. Ca. 15 Km östlich von Bamberg am Ende des Tales


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. März 2015)

Übrigens dieses Starkbefahrene Straße war in den letzten Monaten sehr oft in den Medien wegen Lärmbelästigung. Viele Motorradfahrer beschleunigen schon in der vorgelegenen Ortschaft.


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Also wenn's würgau nicht is fällt mir noch tiefenellern ein zum schön Moped fahren


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. März 2015)

Richtig ist der Felsen oberhalb von Tiefenellern

Du bist dran


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Ohje,  hätte ich besser meine Klappe gehalten... 
Ich hab nur noch was altes,  einfaches


----------



## Jojo10 (17. März 2015)

Happurger Stausee vom Anstieg zum Oberbecken aus.
Jungfernsprung.

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (18. März 2015)

Rischtisch!


----------



## Tomson (19. März 2015)

weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2015)




----------



## Jojo10 (19. März 2015)

Steiler Anstieg.


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Und oben direkt ein Wirtshaus?


----------



## Jojo10 (20. März 2015)

Ja


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Und unten die Autobahn? Dann hätt ich ja nen dringenden Verdacht. Aber ich muss erst mal gucken, ob ich irgendwo ein neues Bild auftreib...


----------



## Jojo10 (20. März 2015)

Ja.

Ich kenn das. Ich muss jetzt auf jeder Tour ein Bild machen. Ich schulde dem Forum noch zwei Stück.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Also dann: Auffahrt nach Hegnenberg?


----------



## Jojo10 (20. März 2015)

Korrekt!
@Achtzig ist dran.

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Also dann wieder was Brunzeinfaches damit das Rätsel wieder etwas von uns weg rückt:


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. März 2015)

Fränkische Schweiz Wiesental?

Tippe mal auf Standort Gegend um Ruine Neidek


----------



## coast13 (20. März 2015)

mist , zu spät !   Tippe auch auf Neideck


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Neideck ist richtig. Ich gebe den Staffelstab ab an @Mainbiker363


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. März 2015)

Gleich in Tipp

Östlich von Bamberg, am Jurahang


----------



## Lenka K. (21. März 2015)

Abfahrt von der Albhochfläche nach Westen ins Wiesenttal, kommt in der Nähe der Schottersmühle raus?

Lenka K.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. März 2015)

Leider nein,

Ist wieder östlich von Bamberg. Entfernung ca. 17 Km

Unten angekommen fährt man direkt und zwangsläufig in einen Biergarten


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2015)

Also, Wiesenttal ist auch östlich von Bamberg ... .

Wie wär's mit Abfahrt nach Weihersmühle im Kleinziegenfelder Tal? Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Radius nach Nordwesten ausdehnen, die Bilder sehen interessant aus!

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2015)

Richtung stimmt, aber nicht soweit. 

Hier ist ebenfalls eine Motorradstrecke am Hang


----------



## Jojo10 (23. März 2015)

Mhh, ich darf ja nicht raten, weil ich noch zwei Bilder schulde, aber könnte es sein, dass es vom Bahnhof Bamberg eher so 13km Luftlinie sind?

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Mhh, ich darf ja nicht raten, weil ich noch zwei Bilder schulde, aber könnte es sein, dass es vom Bahnhof Bamberg eher so 13km Luftlinie sind?
> 
> Gruß


Du meinst Tiefenellern? Da war er doch schon beim letzten Rätsel? Oder ist's diesmal der Würgauer Berg?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. März 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hier ist ebenfalls eine Motorradstrecke am Hang



 Dann lieber doch nicht ...

Lenka K.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2015)

Richtig, diesmal ist es der Trail runter nach Würgau. Der endet genau im Biergarten vom Hartmann

Achtzig, Du bist dran


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Oh Mann, das wird ja wie Pingpong hier...

Aber gut, waren wir hier schon mal:


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. März 2015)

Tolles Bild, aber keinen Blassen wo....

Wenn es gelöst ist, dann sende mir doch bitte mal die Tourdaten. Da würde ich gerne mal hin.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. März 2015)

Ping!

Eibgrat.

(Rückseite des Bildes vom 1.3.)

Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Es gibt da zwar tatsächlich ne Rückseite, aber die is nicht am Eibengrat. Ha! Diesmal schon über eine Stunde unerkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2015)

bei Leienburg?


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Nein, auch nicht bei Leinburg. Oder meinst Du echt Leienburg? Da würd ich in der Nähe aber auch nix kennen...


----------



## alpenpass (23. März 2015)

Das ist sicherlich unterhalb der (schönen) Burgruine Wildenfels...


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Auch nicht. Aber danke für den Tipp, Wildenfels müsst ich mir auch mal anschauen...


----------



## alpenpass (23. März 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Auch nicht. Aber danke für den Tipp, Wildenfels müsst ich mir auch mal anschauen...


Gerne. Hm, dann fällt mir noch das "Windloch" zwischen Vorra und Großmeinfeld ein...?


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Auch nicht, aber weit weg bist Du nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (23. März 2015)

Petershöhle Rück-Vorderseite je nachdem, am Treppenweg nach oben halt.


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

And the winner is...



@digger235 

Die andere Seite schaut übrigens so aus


----------



## digger235 (23. März 2015)

Ich mach mal... die Stelle hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht -  is einfach


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Stimmt, schwer is nicht (Vorausgesetzt, ich hätte Recht). Aber echt ein hübsches Bild!


----------



## static (23. März 2015)

Ist das schon wieder am Hummerstein?


----------



## SuShu (23. März 2015)

Hohenstadter Geißkirche?


----------



## digger235 (24. März 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hohenstadter Geißkirche?



Rischtisch 

Next one, please.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. März 2015)

Ich grätsche noch dazwischen und möchte an meinen Vorschlag erinnern, empfehlenswerte Einkehrmöglichkeiten zu erwähnen.

Also:
Petershöhle - Goldenes Lamm in Hartenstein.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (24. März 2015)

War das jetzt ein Beispiel oder tatsächlich schon ein Tipp? Ich bin da seither nur vorbei gefahren, aber riechen tut's zumindest fieß. Also fieß, weil's mich seit da den Rest der Tour gelustet hat. Roch nämlich sehr lecker!


----------



## Lenka K. (24. März 2015)

Ja, war ein Tipp. Gute Kuchen, gscheites Essen zu vernünftigen Preisen und eine nette Wirtin.

Dienstag Abend und Mittwoch Ruhetag.

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (24. März 2015)

Oder Einkehr in Grünreuth. Da kann es aber auch mal nach dem Kuhstall von nebenan riechen.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. März 2015)

@SuShu

Ja, Grünreuth ist auch gut. Hättest du übrigens einen Tipp für die Pommelsbrunner Gegend - da hab' ich echte Wissenslücken .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## SuShu (25. März 2015)

In Pommelsbrunn direkt war ich erst einmal irgendwo drin und kann mich nicht wirklich erinnern.
In der Nähe, in Eschenbach (Hirschbachtal) gibt es den Grünen Schwan mit einem ganz netten Biergarten und Essen ist ganz gut.
Zum Kaffee und Kuchen geht man aber lieber ein paar Straßen weiter zum Cafè Ebner.


----------



## Achtzig (25. März 2015)

Und wenn die Kondition noch bis henfenfeld reicht find ich da das Wirtshaus Wirtshaus super


----------



## Achtzig (26. März 2015)

Wie schaut's aus, wer will denn hier mal in die Bresche springen?


----------



## deserttom (26. März 2015)

Ok.... hier mal wieder was aus dem Norden 






Bin ich gestern bei fast 20° gesurft ..... den Trail natürlich


----------



## Tomson (26. März 2015)

soll ich!? Herr Lehrer ich weiss was!


----------



## Tomson (26. März 2015)

Elmer kennt den Weg auch gut! Genau dort!


----------



## deserttom (26. März 2015)

ist der ELMER  DA schon baden gegangen? Hat er die Kurve nicht gekriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (26. März 2015)

Klar kenn ich den, und mal was anderes...seid ihr alle *BESOFFEN ODER WAS  SEID WANN STÜRZ ICH DENN *
passiert mir doch *NIIEEEMALS NICHT *

Sandiger Tom, da haben wir aber Glück gehabt das wir net zusammengesurft sind, ich bin nämlich auch Gestern da runter, aber anders rum.


----------



## Tomson (26. März 2015)




----------



## deserttom (26. März 2015)

Jungs aus den Gottesgarten 
es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir zusammen die Trails surfen und nicht erst am Bikewochenende.
Termin steht schon fest, Einladungsemail folgt 
und Tom....nein


----------



## Tomson (26. März 2015)

Ok Ok!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. März 2015)

Tipp?


----------



## deserttom (27. März 2015)

Ok, ich versuche es mal etwas einzugrenzen.
Oben auf dem Berg liegt ein Schloss und dieser herrliche Downhill geht vom Schloss runter ins Tal



Nach dem Downhill kurz durch ein Dörfchen und schon beginnt der Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2015)

Heiligenstadt?


----------



## Tomson (27. März 2015)

Im Gottesgarten! Der Weg fängt mit "P" an  und folgt dem Fluss....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. März 2015)

Kloster Banz runter zum Main und dann am Main entlang?


----------



## ericoli (27. März 2015)

Der Weg ist nach dem Material benannt aus dem man früh seinen Kaffee trinkt


----------



## ventizm (27. März 2015)

plastik?


----------



## Achtzig (27. März 2015)

pecher!


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2015)

Portzelaahn?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. März 2015)

Papperdeckel


----------



## elmerfudd (27. März 2015)

Jawoll endlich sind wir auf meinem Niveau


----------



## deserttom (27. März 2015)

@Mainbiker363: richtig  du bist dran.
Einkehrmöglichkeiten: Oben aufm Berg die Waldschenke beim Klettergarten 
Im Tal: Nedensdorf beim Reblitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. März 2015)

Hier was leichtes


----------



## elmerfudd (30. März 2015)

Hey, wie wär`s ma mit nem Tipp


----------



## Jojo10 (30. März 2015)

Irgendwie schaut's aus wie Altmühltal oder so.


----------



## Achtzig (30. März 2015)

Also allein diese Farbe.... Meine Großeltern meinen das sei LEUCHTEND GRÜN...  mir völlig unbekannt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. März 2015)

Gottesgarten


----------



## ericoli (31. März 2015)

Gottesgarten eher nicht


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Ähm Das mit den Gottesgarten war ein Tipp


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Hier das Bild etwas weiter nach Osten aufgenommen


----------



## Achtzig (31. März 2015)

Aber bei dem orthodoxen Kreuz da oben auch eher ein östlicher Gott in eurem Garten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Noch ein Tipp?

Oben auf den Berg ist eine kleine Kirche und man hat einen Blick ....von Bamberg bis zur Grabfeld Gau.....


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

Sollte des am Ende doch der Staffelberg sein????


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

Richtung Loffeld runter? Da is die Perspektive aber neu für mich (is ja VERBOTEN) ausserdem fahr ich da immer "Out of Control" wie a Flipperkugel mit Angstschweiß in den Augen runter


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Ja es ist der Staffelberg, aufgenommen von der Südseite, oberhalb des Schotterweges. Beim zweiten Bild sieht man den Weg der zum Hang hin führt.

Elmerfudd Du bist dran


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Kreuz.

Dieses ist ein sog. Lothringer Kreuz (Quelle Wikipedia)


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

Also gut...ein altes von letztem Jahr.

Ich will nur den Wanderweg wissen, net wo es genau is. Das wär dann zu schwer 


 

Das is aber echt einfach, und is grad noch in Franken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. März 2015)

Ich halte mich raus....
Den bin ich schon bis zum "Ende" gefahren


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

Der is schööh Gelle


----------



## deserttom (31. März 2015)

sollte es der Rennsteig (Wanderweg) sein, ist es aber nicht mehr Franken 
das ist ja dann fast wie Ericoli, der nicht weiß wo Süden oder Osten ist


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

Der originall Rennsteig geht von Tettau über Steinbach am Wald bis kurz nach Reichenbach schon durch Oberfranken 

Ich zeigs dir mal wenn du magst


----------



## deserttom (31. März 2015)

alter Freund du weißt ich bin sofort dabei.
also ist es der Rennsteig?


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2015)

JUpp, müsste oberhalb von Tettau sein.

Dann mach dich schon mal bereit und Sattel die Hühner, sobald da oben der Schnee weg is fahr ich los 

Also deserttom du bist dran.


----------



## deserttom (31. März 2015)

ok, mal sehen wer da schon unterwegs war.....


----------



## Achtzig (3. April 2015)

Uiii,  so viele Antworten seit Dienstag,  ich tippe da war noch nie wer


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2015)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread mit Vergnügen verfolge die Frage: Nördlich oder südl. der Wiesen? Höher bin ich noch nie gekommen.


----------



## ericoli (4. April 2015)

Wiesen ?  das müsste der  Skulpturenweg bei Großheirath/Watzendorf sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2015)

Wie soll denn aber auch ein Franke nach einer wiesenT fragen? (also ich nehm zumindest an,  dass das so gemeint war?)


----------



## Garminator (5. April 2015)

War natürlich Wiesent gemeint. Bin außerdem ein Zugereister.


----------



## deserttom (5. April 2015)

ericoli du hast zu 98% recht 
Es ist eine sehr schöne Runde: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.70044.html
der genaue Begriff für die herrliche Runde (überwiegend durch Wälder) ist "Steinlegendenweg".
Einkehrmöglichkeiten:
Watzendorf: Gasthof Ehrlich oder dann gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten in Seßlach 

Olaf du bist dran 
übrigens nach der Tour vom Freitag, die Jungs sind schon kräftig am Schanzen bauen


----------



## ericoli (5. April 2015)

Hab jetzt nur ein leichtes da,die Jungs aus der Gegend können sich ja zurückhalten   der Rest  südl. vom Wiesent ( altert. Rind)  viel Spasssss


----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. April 2015)

Obermaintal bzw. Gottesgarten.


----------



## ericoli (7. April 2015)

etwas genauer solls schon sein


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. April 2015)

Das war eher als Tipp gemeint


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2015)

Schneeallee


----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2015)

Ich glaub eher Langlauf Riesen Slalom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2015)

Dieser Bäume-Blick, wäre der ähnlich, egal in welche Richtung Du Dich drehst? Ist das der Ansberg und hinter Dir die Veitskapelle?


----------



## elmerfudd (8. April 2015)

Noch ein Tipp, heute war da oben kein Schnee mehr


----------



## Tomson (8. April 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp, heute war da oben kein Schnee mehr


Kann ich bestätigen! Schön wars @elmerfudd  jetzt


----------



## ericoli (8. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Dieser Bäume-Blick, wäre der ähnlich, egal in welche Richtung Du Dich drehst? Ist das der Ansberg und hinter Dir die Veitskapelle?


Richtig


----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2015)

Echt krass, es langt tatsächlich nach Gottesgarten zu googlen 
(sorry,  aber da war irgendwie kein Land in Sicht)


----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Niemand? 
So vielleicht :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (11. April 2015)

bekannt kommt mir s schon vor.. aber


----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Oh Mann
Kann doch nicht sein,  sonst immer alles innerhalb von 5 Minuten erraten und diesmal soll keiner was wissen?


----------



## ericoli (11. April 2015)

Nö keine Ahnung   auch Google ist ratlos


----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Da bin ich aber auf den suchbegriff gespannt 
Is für euch nordlichter aber auch echt etwas weit unten rechts.
Ehrlich gesagt muss ich mal gucken ob das nicht doch schon in der Oberpfalz is


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2015)

Windloch


----------



## Achtzig (13. April 2015)

Nö.Ich kann kaum Glauben dass das keiner kennt! Name setzt sich zusammen aus einer Ortsangabe und einer Berufsbezeichnung und geht zurück auf Kunigunde Schuhmann.


----------



## Achtzig (13. April 2015)

Und wie ich grad feststelle, bin ich wohl doch etwas über die "Landesgrenzen" hinaus geraten. Mein Fehler! Wenn deswegen jetzt keiner mehr googeln mag lös ich's auch gern und schuldbewusst auf...


----------



## tomu (13. April 2015)

Gereade erst gesehen - ich möchte lösen. Katasternummer Fränkische Alb A32. Breitensteiner Bäuerin oder Schelmbachsteinloch.


----------



## Achtzig (13. April 2015)

@tomu  Gold richtig 

Puh,  ich hatte schon das schlimmste vermutet...  Du bist dran!


----------



## SuShu (13. April 2015)

tomu schrieb:


> Gereade erst gesehen - ich möchte lösen. Katasternummer Fränkische Alb A32. Breitensteiner Bäuerin oder Schelmbachsteinloch.


Jetzt, wo du´s schreibst... Schande über mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (15. April 2015)

Hoffentlich ist das nicht zu Schwer.


----------



## Frankentourer (15. April 2015)

Wiesenttal?


----------



## tomu (15. April 2015)

Kein Frankenjura, Gestein ist vulkanisch.


----------



## Tomson (15. April 2015)

puh....in der Gegend von Bayreuth? 

Tom


----------



## coast13 (15. April 2015)

is da auch ne Burg-Ruine ?


----------



## Achtzig (15. April 2015)

Ich glaub noch ne ganze ecke nördlicher als bt. Fast so Randgebiet wie mein Bild...


----------



## tomu (15. April 2015)

Achtzig ist auf der richtigen Spur. Nach Thüringen sind es nur ein paar Kilometer. Hier noch ein zweites Bild mit Winterbikes. Jetzt sollte es lösbar sein.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. April 2015)

abstaubertrteffer: könig david (höllental, frankenwald).

"Sollt' es sein, daß ich am Ende meiner Tage
für den Himmel zu schlecht und für die Hölle zu gut befunden werde,
möchte ich, zwischen beiden schwebend,
auf König Davids Felsenthron Ewigkeit genießen."


hab aber (immer noch) kein bild, bitte jemand anders weitermachen ;-)


----------



## tomu (16. April 2015)

*2nd_astronaut* hat natürlich recht. König David Frankenwald. Wer mag weitermachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (16. April 2015)

Pfff! Winterbikes? Das rechte schaut ein wenig aus wie mein brandaktueller Schönwetterfreerider, der ja Gott sei Dank bald wieder in Mode kommt )


----------



## Achtzig (20. April 2015)

Soll jetzt dieser hübsche Bilderfaden echt einfach so sang- und klanglos in Vergessenheit geraten?


----------



## derwaaal (20. April 2015)

Hmm, na gut ...


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

Ochsenkopf?


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2015)




----------



## derwaaal (20. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

mal ein Strassenbild


----------



## derwaaal (20. April 2015)

ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher, aber ich sag mal Hetzleser Berg??


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

Nein. Ist weiter südlich


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

Standort = Tauchersreuther Hauptstraße in Tauchersreuth
Fahrtrichtung zur Verbindungsstraße LAU16
GPS Koordinaten: 49.54647°N 11.21007°E
Höhe= 428.6m
Blick = Beerbach (links) und Beerbacher Kirche (rechts)

Schickes Bike - ohne Bremsen aber a´bisserl Hardcore


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

Nicht schlecht Topo!
Fahrtrichtung war die andere Richtung. Bike wurde für die Antriebsseite umgedreht 

Die Tour ging ganz gut. Von Kalchreuth dann runter ist es ohne Bremsen nicht ganz so angenehm


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

In der Ecke hause ich doch 
und heut Abend mach ich mal ein Bildle
und ja, ohne Bremsen und dann mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit nach Neunhof runter,
da hat die leichte S-Kurve (am Röstgraben) - mit Geländer am und Schmodder aufm Weg
- eine ganz andere "Qualität"  
und immer diese Ungewissheit, ob da nicht doch einer vom Waldparkplatz raus kommt


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

Ganz frisch und ich hatte gerade kein anderes Sportgerät im Kofferraum.


----------



## coast13 (20. April 2015)

Kalchreuth, hinter der Drachenwiese, Blick auf N


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

Blick auf N stimmt - der Standort nicht


----------



## coast13 (20. April 2015)

jo, hast recht. Is viel östlicher. So Höhe Günthersbühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

Günthersbühl - die Richtung passt - ist aber nen Schluck zu weit


----------



## coast13 (20. April 2015)

die Strasse unten irritiert mich mal grad.  Kann aber ja dann nur Oedenberg sein


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

etz hast es umzingelt 
von Oedenberg aus hat man nicht diese weite Rundumsicht


----------



## coast13 (21. April 2015)

dann bleibt ja eigentlich nur Tauchersreuth übrig


----------



## Achtzig (21. April 2015)

Ich hab vorhin scho ultra lang überlegt, ob ich das jetzt abstauben soll oder ob ich ich Dir die Ehre lass


----------



## microbat (21. April 2015)

Tauchersreuth is rischtisch !
Es ist die Aussicht vom alten Wasserturm.


----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Standort = Tauchersreuther Hauptstraße in Tauchersreuth
> Fahrtrichtung zur Verbindungsstraße LAU16
> GPS Koordinaten: 49.54647°N 11.21007°E
> Höhe= 428.6m
> Blick = Beerbach (links) und Beerbacher Kirche (rechts)



Ah ok, ich hätte gedacht, die Straße nach Beerbach runter (namens Kleingeschaidter Straße, abzweigend von der ERH10).
Abends bin ich da dann auch vorbeigekommen.
(Ok, das Foto ist doch bissl unscharf geworden, daher poste ich es mal nicht)

Aber der Blick geht doch rüber auf den Lindelberg, oder nicht?
Und der ist ein "Höhen"zug mit dem Hetzleser Berg (wie ich neulich gelernt habe).
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Achtzig (21. April 2015)

*nächstesmallesichgenauer*


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

Noch mein Foto?
Ich stehe da direkt auf der Hauptstraße Tauchersreuth. Von der Lau16 kommend direkt vorm Ortseingang. Rad in andere Richtung gedreht.
Dorf unten sollte Beerbach sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2015)

Dorf unten: ja.
Aber im Hintergrund ist ein Hügelzug, ich dachte der wäre zu erraten gewesen.


----------



## microbat (21. April 2015)

...es geht doch immer um den Standort - außer es wird was anderes kommuniziert...


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

richtig. Heißt ja "wo bin ich?" und nicht "was sehe ich?"


----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2015)

Ok, war aber bei anderen Bildern auch schon anders.
Dann mach ich nen neuen Thread auf "Was sehe ich" 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz, nur für mich damit ich weiß dass ich nicht daneben lag, der zu sehende Hügel da hinten ist doch wie behauptet der Lindelberg, oder nicht?


----------



## coast13 (21. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin scho ultra lang überlegt, ob ich das jetzt abstauben soll oder ob ich ich Dir die Ehre lass



Danke 



topolino schrieb:


> Tauchersreuth is rischtisch !
> Es ist die Aussicht vom alten Wasserturm.



war ja dann nicht mehr wirklich schwer  seh schon...ich muss da mal wieder öfter in die Ecke

so, gleich von mir n Bild (sollte nicht zu schwer sein)


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2015)

Da hab ich mich wohl verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (21. April 2015)

auf dem Bild ist die Burg Greifenstein, ich weiß     der Standort könnte irgendwo hinter Heiligenstadt / Zoggendorf sein , genauer kann ichs nicht eingrenzen als " Nordlicht "


----------



## coast13 (21. April 2015)

Richtig !  Ist auf Höhe Zoggendorf !


----------



## ericoli (21. April 2015)




----------



## ericoli (21. April 2015)

wieder was nördlicheres


----------



## elmerfudd (22. April 2015)

Veste Coburg  war mir net ganz sicher, aber laut Intarrnett Bildla trügt meine Erinnerung nicht.


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, auf dem Bild hier sieht es viel kleiner aus


----------



## Achtzig (22. April 2015)

Fieser Blickwinkel würd ich sagen. Ich wär da so auch nie drauf gekommen, dass das riesen Ding so malerisch ausschauen kann...


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2015)

und der Fotograf hat sich mit ner Bandschlinge an der rostigen Kette eingebunden?


----------



## elmerfudd (22. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Fieser Blickwinkel würd ich sagen. Ich wär da so auch nie drauf gekommen, dass das riesen Ding so malerisch ausschauen kann...



Ja,was soll ich sagen.....bei uns hier oben is halt *alles* sooo malerisch und schööön


----------



## ericoli (22. April 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Ja,was soll ich sagen.....bei uns hier oben is halt *alles* sooo malerisch und schööön


Richtig    ich hätt gedacht des dauert weng länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (22. April 2015)

Respekt  hopp weiter


----------



## elmerfudd (22. April 2015)

Ich war da vor Jahren mal, da war ich aber noch Jung


----------



## elmerfudd (22. April 2015)

Is leider nur a Händypic...aber die Quali dürfte noch a weng schlechter sein, so isses echt zu einfach


----------



## Achtzig (22. April 2015)

Is das bild vom @nightwolf eigentlich auch zu enträtseln? Ich tipp auf den weg von weingarts nach regensberg


----------



## ericoli (22. April 2015)

Ich kenns aber ich hab grad kein Bild da


----------



## Tomson (22. April 2015)

Ich verhalt mich auch ruhig erstmal


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is das bild vom @nightwolf eigentlich auch zu enträtseln? Ich tipp auf den weg von weingarts nach regensberg


Wenn Du magst gerne, allerdings ist Dein Tipp ziemlich weit weg


----------



## deserttom (23. April 2015)

elmer: Gutshof Schloss Oberau 
im Hintergrund er heilige Berg


----------



## elmerfudd (23. April 2015)

Right Dude  also, du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (25. April 2015)

ich habe gerade kein aussagekräftiges Bild zur Hand..
wer will kann........


----------



## ericoli (27. April 2015)

Also, ganz frisch, gestern-- aufgenommen--


----------



## ericoli (27. April 2015)




----------



## derwaaal (27. April 2015)

Also, als eigentliche Bedeutung des Wortes Bilderrätsel könnte die Lösung Muschelquelle lauten!


----------



## Tomson (27. April 2015)

Gottesgarten! Skulptur mich


----------



## Achtzig (27. April 2015)

Mich? Aber des is doch ne Muschel und keine Schne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (28. April 2015)

Als  eigentliche Bedeutung ja ( aber des is ja nicht gefragt )  Tomson nein -nicht mehr ganz- Gottesgarten  und @ Achtzig des- Mich- is a Insider


----------



## Tomson (28. April 2015)

Itz mich?


----------



## Tomson (28. April 2015)




----------



## elmerfudd (28. April 2015)

Alles Wurscht....hauptsach Pedalier mich 

Kann mit dem seitlich liegendem Alienschädel nix anfangen, hab anscheinend noch viele weiße Flecken auf die Kardn


----------



## microbat (28. April 2015)

das UFO wird irgendwo zwischen Bamberg und Kronach im Maintal an einen der vielen Seen rumliegen


----------



## Tom:-) (29. April 2015)

Die Mupfel liegt am Baggersee in Breitengüßbach

http://nachrichtenamort.de/breitenguessbach/flussgesichter-archaika-breitenguessbach-2014/


----------



## Achtzig (29. April 2015)

Mupfel, wie geil! An Urmel hab ich ja echt schon ewig nimmer gedacht!


----------



## ericoli (29. April 2015)

Mupfel Mich  	Richtig


----------



## Tomson (29. April 2015)

Hopp weiter


----------



## Tomson (29. April 2015)

...da muss ich mal vorbeifahren....mit dir @ericoli , sonst find ichs nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (30. April 2015)

muss erst ein bild rauskramen ...


----------



## ericoli (2. Mai 2015)

Bevor nix geht


----------



## Achtzig (2. Mai 2015)

Allmächt! Euch hat's an ne Goldmine im wilden Westen verschlagen


----------



## ericoli (3. Mai 2015)

Nix wilder Westen ,is gleich bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Tomson (3. Mai 2015)

Ja! Gottesgarten, gebe ich mal wieder als mein Standard-Hilfestellungs-Tipp!


----------



## derwaaal (4. Mai 2015)

Also doch Westen


----------



## deserttom (4. Mai 2015)

@ericoli jetzt sag schon wo das Teil ist damit wir uns dort mal zum Goldgraben treffen können..
War heute übrigens unterwegs. Trainern alleine


----------



## Tomson (4. Mai 2015)




----------



## ericoli (5. Mai 2015)

Erzabbau kein Gold - als Hilfe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Mai 2015)

Sollte das der Schönthal Stollen sein?


----------



## Tomson (7. Mai 2015)

Tipp: Kleiner Johannes! Aber wo?


----------



## ericoli (8. Mai 2015)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Sollte das der Schönthal Stollen sein?


Passt  --auch kleiner Johannes ist richtig


----------



## ericoli (8. Mai 2015)

Mainbiker   du bist


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. Mai 2015)

Danke,

Bin leider im Krankenhaus und habe keine Pics zur Hand.

Würde jemand einspringen?

Danke


----------



## Achtzig (8. Mai 2015)

Öha! Vom Rad gefallen? Na dann mal gute Besserung! Und weil was wirklich leichtes das ganze hier hoffentlich ein wenig in Schwung bringt, voila:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. Mai 2015)

festung rothenberg?


falls richtig: schwung wird das mit mir nicht, habe keine eigenen ratebilder...


----------



## Achtzig (9. Mai 2015)

So langsam schwindet mir hier die Hoffnung


----------



## Tomson (9. Mai 2015)

@Mainbiker363 Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2015)

Dann hier, ja Feste Rothenberg bei Schnaittach


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Mai 2015)

Tomson schrieb:


> @Mainbiker363 Gute Besserung!


Danke


----------



## Achtzig (9. Mai 2015)

also,  @Mithras is dran. Der war sowieso der erste,  bloß halt als Foto Kommentar


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2015)

.. soo mal sehen wer die Ecke/Ausblick kennt..


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Mai 2015)

Hohe Metze


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2015)

Nope..


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Mai 2015)

Bist du dir da gaaanz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn du die Schesslitzer/Oberfranken Ecke meinst, dann zu 1000% ^^


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Mai 2015)

Giechburg?


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2015)

Nein, ist auch keine Burg in unmittelbarer Nähe.. nur eine Ruine einer Ruine ca 5km entfernt


----------



## derwaaal (9. Mai 2015)

Oberrüsselbach


----------



## Garminator (10. Mai 2015)

Blick vom Lillinghofer Flugplatz Richtung Oedhof


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Mai 2015)

Hohe Leite bei Hasslach?

Lenka K.


----------



## Mithras (13. Mai 2015)

Sorry war auf Schulung: derwaaal hat den Punkt!  und ist dran !

(Blick Ödhof wäre natürlich exakter gewesen @ Garminator aber Oberrüsselbach lass ich mal gelten..)


----------



## derwaaal (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Garminator (13. Mai 2015)

Pegnitztal, bei Düsselbach, die Düsselbacher Wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. Mai 2015)

Nein, viel bekannter ...


----------



## Garminator (13. Mai 2015)

Glatzenstein bei Kersbach


----------



## Mithras (13. Mai 2015)

Trubachtal, Nähe Oberzaunsbach Blick in Richtung (grob Wichsenstein)


----------



## derwaaal (13. Mai 2015)

Huch, ich scheine ja echt ne ungewöhnliche Perspektive erwischt zu haben.
Leider alles falsch!
Edith: wobei ... Mithras kommt schon näher ran


----------



## Mithras (13. Mai 2015)

Das müsste der Blick von Oben runter sein, ich weis nur nicht wie es sich nennt ^^


----------



## Garminator (13. Mai 2015)

Röthelfels im Trubachtal, zwischen Wolkenstein und Morschreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. Mai 2015)

Riffler im Pegnitztal...


----------



## -Matz- (14. Mai 2015)

Walberla "von hinten"


----------



## derwaaal (14. Mai 2015)

@-Matz- Du bist! 
Walberla, genauer Rodenstein von der Straße zwischen Kirchehrenbach und Leutenbach aus.


----------



## -Matz- (14. Mai 2015)

Sorry, hab keine Bilder. Macht einfach irgendeiner weiter


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2015)

gut, dann probier ich es mal


----------



## Jojo10 (15. Mai 2015)

Moritzberg, Abfahrt an den Rinnen?


----------



## Mithras (15. Mai 2015)

Dachte ich auch als Erstes :d


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2015)

Richtig Jojo 10. Schöne Abfahrt bis fast nach Haimendorf


----------



## Jojo10 (15. Mai 2015)

Hab grad kein Bild. Bin jetzt schon 3 im Rückstand. Ich fahr meistens und mach wenig Bilder. Sollte ich ändern.
Weitermachen.


----------



## Garminator (17. Mai 2015)

Dann nochmals. Führt ein hübscher anspruchsvoller Trail entlang mit einem Tiernamen Gesucht der Name der Felsformation oder den Trailnamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (17. Mai 2015)

Jura-Elefant (Fels) und Fuchsweg (Trail)


----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2015)

Jawohl, jetzt aber mit Bild weitermachen.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Grund mehr, da endlich mal hinzufahren


----------



## static (18. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, da endlich mal hinzufahren


Ich hab's ja im Nachbar-Thread schon geschrieben, wie's da momentan aussieht. Also nicht von dem Anblick abschrecken lassen: http://abload.de/img/fwegi5azp.jpg

Neues Rätsel-Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## static (18. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen, wer den schon kennt:


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. Mai 2015)

Funkturm "Himmelsleiter" in der Fränkischen?


----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2015)

Static, welcher Threat und ist dies nun der Rest des Trails oder nur der Weg auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## static (18. Mai 2015)

@Mainbiker363 
Richtig, die "Himmelsleiter" auf der bekannten Pegnitz/Pottenstein-Tour.

@Garminator 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausf...enkische-teil-2.494918/page-427#post-12853108
Das sieht auf beiden Seiten der Fels-Kette so aus. Der Trail ist aber zum Glück nur an einer sehr kurzen Stelle zerstört.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leuts,

bin immer noch im KKH. Kann jemand weitermachen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2015)

Danke Static, weil morgen fahr ich entweder dort oder bei Plech die Höhlenrunde rum.


----------



## static (18. Mai 2015)

Dann gibt's von mir noch ein Bonus-Bild.
Ich will die genauen Koordinaten wissen oder die nächste Ortschaft.
Lässt sich rausbekommen ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (18. Mai 2015)

Houston?


----------



## static (18. Mai 2015)

Fast. Nur wenige tausend Kilometer daneben... 

Edit:
Anderer Blickwinkel. Lässt sich ohne Ortskenntnis lösen.


----------



## coast13 (18. Mai 2015)

grad mal ne Mail an Vestas geschrieben


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Mai 2015)

versuch ohne ortskenntnis: sieht ja recht neu aus, und V=Vestas(?) -> dann könnte es Birgland sein. wäre aber schon oberpfalz ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (19. Mai 2015)

Windpark bei Eismannsberg? An der Straße zwischen Dippersdricht und Kucha.


----------



## static (19. Mai 2015)

Noch kein Treffer bisher, sorry.
Die Lösung lässt sich durch Suchmaschinen-Einsatz finden. Deshalb hatte ich das Bild eigentlich gebracht -damit auch mal wieder ein anderer als die üblichen Verdächtigen eine Chance hat ;-)

Der Hinweis in beiden Bildern ist übrigens die Nummer...


----------



## derwaaal (19. Mai 2015)

mit der Nummer kein Erfolg.
zu blöd zum Googeln? vielleicht
zu wenig Geduld um zu den relevanten Ergebnissen durchzuklicken? sicher!


----------



## static (19. Mai 2015)

Nicht einfach nur die Nummer googeln. Da kommt man bloß bei Pizza-Arni raus  ;-)

Weitere Hinweis: Jede Windkraftanlage (in Europa) besitzt so eine Nummer. Die hat auch einen bestimmten Namen. Rettungskräfte können über eine Datenbank Informationen wie Anlagenhöhe, Standort, Rotordurchmesser, usw. abfragen. Diese Datenbank ist öffentlich.


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2015)

Windpark Thurnau
Baujahr 2015
Ort: Tannfeld / Alladorf 
Landkreis: KU
Koordinaten:  ♁49° 58′ 38″ N, 11° 22′ 20″ O

Falls es das ist, dann kann man das zwar googeln - aber die Nummer V47909 ist als Suchkriterium unbrauchbar.
GoTo: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Windkraftanlagen_in_Bayern
Liste nach Baujahr sortieren. 
Falls das erste Bild von diesem Jahr ist, dann wurde die Infrastruktur erst neu gemacht = Baujahr 2015
Bayernweite Liste prüfen auf Windkraftanlagen in Franken.
Tannfeld / Alladorf > Bilder googeln > Bauart / Farbe der Windkraftanlagen checken = bassdscho


----------



## static (19. Mai 2015)

Öh, auch nicht 
Letzter Hinweis: Die V-47909 ist die "WEA-NIS" Nummer.
Wenn das nicht reicht, lös ich auf.
Ich hab nicht erwartet, dass ihr euch damit so schwer tut. Ein Foto von einer Bank am Straßenrand bekommt ihr raus, aber das hier nicht...


----------



## RadTotal (19. Mai 2015)

Google meint bei Mühlhausen...in der Nähe der Motocross-Strecke


----------



## static (19. Mai 2015)

@RadTotal
Exakt! Endlich ein Gewinner


----------



## RadTotal (19. Mai 2015)

Juhuuu 

Mal was leichtes zwischendurch (ich hoffe es war auf den letzten 44 Seiten noch nicht dabei  )


----------



## Garminator (19. Mai 2015)

Komm gerade von einer Tour zurück und sehe die Lösung. Gehört Mühlhausen zu Franken oder ist es das bei Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (19. Mai 2015)

Mittelfranken. Erlangen-Höchstadt.
http://opentopomap.org/#map=14/49.76355/10.76613

Wo bist du jetzt gefahren? Plech oder am Elefanten?


----------



## derwaaal (19. Mai 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Komm gerade von einer Tour zurück und sehe die Lösung. Gehört Mühlhausen zu Franken oder ist es das bei Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz?


Ich meine auch, dass das Bilderrätsel doch eigentlich aufs Frankenland beschränkt ist.


----------



## Garminator (19. Mai 2015)

static schrieb:


> Mittelfranken. Erlangen-Höchstadt.


War da schon mit Rennrad, der Ort ist mir aber nie aufgefallen. Man lernt dazu.
War heute bei Plech mit einem Bekannten. Will ich demnächst mal bei GPS-Tour einstellen.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich meine auch, dass das Bilderrätsel doch eigentlich aufs Frankenland beschränkt ist.



Deswegen ja auch nicht das Mühlhausen bei Neumarkt, sondern eben das zwischen Pommersfelden und Schlüsselfeld


----------



## static (21. Mai 2015)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes zwischendurch



So leicht scheint's ja gar nicht zu sein 

Sieht aus wie ein Gleitschirm-Startplatz, oder so, aus.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2015)

es gab doch schon einen Lösungsvorschlag ...


----------



## static (21. Mai 2015)

Zu dem Bild von @RadTotal?


----------



## RadTotal (21. Mai 2015)

Korrekt...Gleitschirmstartplatz.
Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis...im Namen der Erhebung / des Bergs steckt unser Hobby mit drin.


----------



## Garminator (21. Mai 2015)

Ich geb zu, hab gegooglet. Rauenstein? Wenn ja, komm ich nur nicht auf den Begriff im Zusammenhang mit unser aller Hobby.
Da oben im Hohen Norden kenn ich mich einfach noch nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Radspitze! Sollte da nicht ein Bikepark entstehen?


----------



## RadTotal (21. Mai 2015)

@der_erce ...Radspitze ist richtig. 

Und ja, ein Bikepark ist in Planung. Nur leider zieht sich das alles wie Kaugummi (Behörden, Genehmigungen usw.). :-(


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Bist du da involviert? Hab da mehrmals nachgefragt bei den Jungs und Hilfe angeboten. Bezüglich Thread - wie geht das jetzt weiter? Muß ich jetzt was posten?


----------



## RadTotal (21. Mai 2015)

Wie es weiter geht...du musst jetzt innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden zum Ort biken, welchen du erraten hast.  Nee, einfach ein Bild aus dem Frankenland einstellen und die anderen dürfen rätseln wo das aufgenommen wurde. 

Involviert...nicht wirklich. Vom Projekt wurde vor 1,5 Jahren eine riesen Welle gemacht. Mittlerweile hat sich das (zumindest von außen betrachtet) wieder etwas gelegt. Es wurde damals eine erste Linie mit Flatterband gekennzeichnet und etwas aufgeräumt. Die ist mittlerweile wieder zugewachsen...nur noch ab und an das Absperrband zu sehen. Angeblich müssen halt noch viele Sachen vorab geklärt werden. 
Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an das Projekt "Downhill am Döbraberg". Dieses ist damals leider auch wieder gestorben. Wenn du genauere Infos benötigst, kann ich dir auch die Kontakte vom Initiator des Projektes durchgeben...der gibt dir sicherlich eine bessere Auskunft. 

Ganz habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, da am Berg eine Art Sporttreffpunkt entstehen soll, welcher angeblich auch finanziell gefördert werden könnte. Warten mir mal ab...


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Na dann mach ich mal sanft weiter. Ich hoff es stört nicht das Rad im Bild.
Zum Thema Radspitze hatte ich letztes Jahr über Facebook schon mit jemandem dort Kontakt aufgenommen nachdem ich von dem Projekt erfahren habe. Ich habe meine Hilfe angeboten und hab dann gewartet. Ein Jahr später (dieses JAhr also) hab ich nochmal nachgefragt ob das Thema eigentlich gestorben ist und ich bekam sogar ne Antwort, dass es noch weiter geht, aber wohl sehr langsam. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es da weiter geht.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Mai 2015)

Cadolzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2015)

Schon wieder Hummerstein?

Lenka K.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Mai 2015)

Hummerstein stimmt......schon wieder???????


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2015)

war auch grad am suchen. stimmt, seite 29.


----------



## derwaaal (22. Mai 2015)

Aber damals war Es Im Winter oder


----------



## Garminator (25. Mai 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schon wieder Hummerstein?
> 
> Lenka K.



wo bleibt das nächste bild?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Mai 2015)

'Tschuldigung, war über Pfingsten in der Fränkischen 

Da das Unterforum auch für die Oberpfalz zuständig ist, dachte ich, wir könnten das Rätseln auch in diese Richtung ausdehnen.

Hier also ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz (von der Frankenscheibe nur ein Paar km entfernt).





Wo bin ich?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## microbat (27. Mai 2015)

außerhalb Frankens fällt man von der Scheibe in einen tiefen Abgrund...

...zum Beispiel zur:
Burgruine Weißenstein im Steinwald
Gemeinde Pullenreuth
Landkreis Tirschenreuth
*Oberpfalz
*
Des is net Franggn und wars nie


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Нет, пожалуйста!

Wenn wir die Oberpfalz mit reinnähmen, dann könnten wir das Rätsel ja gleich bis nach Chabarowsk oder Wladiwostok ausdehnen!


----------



## Achtzig (27. Mai 2015)

Da tät Deine Propaganda wenigstens wer verstehen...

Edit: Und damit hier nicht nur Spam steht noch:
Ich wär für eine großzügigere Auslegung der Frankengrenzen, so schleppend wie das hier innerhalb Frankens läuft kann das dem Faden nur gut tun, oder? Die (echte) Schweiz wäre aber aber auch mir immernoch zu großzügig gefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. Mai 2015)

wie wäre es mit den Grenzen des historischen Frankenreiches?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Da gehört dann die Fränkische Schweiz großenteils nicht dazu..........


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

Das Eroberungsgebieet des großen Karl. Das wird nicht einfach, aber sicher lehrreich


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn man das Eroberungsgebiet des CharleMagne dazu nimmt, ist die Fränkische Schweiz ab dem Jahr 774 dabei, stimmt ja.

Aber dann ab gleichem Jahr auch Mailand, ganz Oberitalien mit Ausnahme Venedigs, Mittelitalien einschleßlich Rom(sic!).
Die (echte)Schweiz gehört zum Frankenreich schon seit dem 6. Jhdt.
Bayern, Salzburg, Tirol und Kärnten sind seit 788 fränkisch.

Ab 814 ging das Reich des Grossen Karl von Barcelona und den Pyrenäen im Süden bis hoch nach Friesland (mit Ausnahme von Aremorica, also der Bretagne, wo ihm wohl der gleiche unbeugsame Widerstand eines kleinen gallischen Dorfes wie schon vorher Cäsar entgegenschlug), von Neapel bis Flensburg, vom Atlantik bis zur damaligen austro-ungarischen bzw. weiter nördlich der heutigen tschechischen Grenze.

"Vive la France et les pommes de terre frîtes.Liberté, venalité, stupidité!" (Hemingway, "Across the river and into the fields").


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

Ui...Fachpersonal!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Damit es weitergeht mit dem Raten:


----------



## Garminator (27. Mai 2015)

Katzenstein bei Leutenbach?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Mai 2015)

@DaFriiitz Durak ... 

Na gut, lang lebe die Engstirnigkeit, aber auf jedem Fall wäre jetzt Topolino dran, auch wenn es mit dem Lesen noch a bissl hapert .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (27. Mai 2015)

Kreuzstein, unten ist Oberleinleither


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz Durak ...
> 
> Na gut, lang lebe die Engstirnigkeit, aber auf jedem Fall wäre jetzt Topolino dran, auch wenn es mit dem Lesen noch a bissl hapert .
> 
> ...



@Ленка:
Спасибо там за не называть меня предурак.
Я не узколо́бый.
Я хотел пошутить.


Kreuzstein/Oberleinleiter ist richtig.

In zwischen heißt der Stein aber "Bierfelsen".


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund für dieses kyrillische "kryptieren"?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund für dieses kyrillische "kryptieren"?



Beats me 

Aber zurück zum Frankenraten und Finger weg von der Oberpfalz!

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Wer ist denn nun dran, dorogaya Lenka?


----------



## Garminator (27. Mai 2015)

Ich würde sagen, Topolino und coast 13 einigen sich, bevor es wieder zwei Fäden in dem Wirrwarr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. Mai 2015)

kann ja kanner ahnen dasdes bissle gfrotzel so a Fass aufmacht 

*coast13** bitte weiter machen*

des letzte Wochenend machte ich keine fränggischen Bildle


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

FASS AUFMACHEN ist doch passend zum "Bierfelsen"....


----------



## coast13 (27. Mai 2015)

Bierfelsen...soso 

mal schauen ob das wer kennt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Mai 2015)

Schwarzachklamm, Gustav-Adolf-Höhle?


----------



## coast13 (27. Mai 2015)

...ach menno.... 

Richtig !!!


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2015)

verdammt zu spät. Hätte ich auch mal wieder gewusst


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Schönes Bike auf dem Bild. Es müssen also nicht immer Scheibenbremsen sein....


----------



## coast13 (27. Mai 2015)

jo, geht auch ohne ! 






seit bald 25 Jahren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Mai 2015)

Montag erst durchgefahren 
Dann mal weiter, vermutlich auch zu einfach...


----------



## alpenpass (28. Mai 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Montag erst durchgefahren
> Dann mal weiter, vermutlich auch zu einfach...
> Anhang anzeigen 390491


 Das ist der Keilberg bei Kucha mit der St. Ottmar-Kapelle. Immer wieder schön dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Mai 2015)

Sag ich ja, zu einfach ...


----------



## alpenpass (28. Mai 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, zu einfach ...


bleima mohl in Middelfranggen

 :


----------



## microbat (28. Mai 2015)

Forst Kleinschwarzenlohe
im Gebiet zwischen A6 und Wendelstein
in der Nähe der Koordinaten:
49.36472°N 11.13225°E


----------



## alpenpass (29. Mai 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Forst Kleinschwarzenlohe
> im Gebiet zwischen A6 und Wendelstein
> in der Nähe der Koordinaten:
> 49.36472°N 11.13225°E


100% korrekt  ... auch Wernloch genannt ; )


----------



## Garminator (29. Mai 2015)

so was, da war ich gestern vormittag wiedermal, aber diesen Fels habe ich irgendwie nie bemerkt. Ich verspreche, beim nächsten Mal passe ich besser auf.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch der Spielfelsen


----------



## der_erce (29. Mai 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Forst Kleinschwarzenlohe
> im Gebiet zwischen A6 und Wendelstein
> in der Nähe der Koordinaten:
> 49.36472°N 11.13225°E



Zu geil


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2015)

@der_erce das Tool unter http://gpso.de/maps/ ist 


und Bildle mache ich heute Nachmittag.


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2015)

Freiwillige vor! ich hab kanne Bildle gmacht und hab nix - der / die nexte bidde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (29. Mai 2015)

mal was ganz schweres


----------



## Achtzig (29. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß,  ich weiß: du stehst im Wald,  siehst ihn aber vor lauter Baum nicht?


----------



## alpenpass (29. Mai 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> so was, da war ich gestern vormittag wiedermal, aber diesen Fels habe ich irgendwie nie bemerkt. Ich verspreche, beim nächsten Mal passe ich besser auf.


Ist der m


derwaaal schrieb:


> mal was ganz schweres
> Anhang anzeigen 391010


Das ist ein absolutes Heimspiel: ich probiers mal mit den Koordinaten, aus dem Geoplaner (schönes Tool):49.52417°N 11.12132°E.
Oder: Zwischen Hundsmühle und der Straßenkreuzung  Buchenbühl-Kalchreuth/Heroldsberg.


----------



## derwaaal (29. Mai 2015)

Jep, fast genau an der Straßenkreuzung.
Die Hundsmühle sagt mir nix, wo ist die genau? (Koords)
Die Koordinaten sind aber eher 49.52443°N 11.11871°E aber die Abweichung ist ca. 50m max.


----------



## alpenpass (30. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Jep, fast genau an der Straßenkreuzung.
> Die Hundsmühle sagt mir nix, wo ist die genau? (Koords)
> Die Koordinaten sind aber eher 49.52443°N 11.11871°E aber die Abweichung ist ca. 50m max.


Ja mit der Koordinatenübernahme aus dem Tool in die Googleanzeige hatte ich irgendwie MüheHier die Koordinaten der Hundsmühle 49.52523°N 11.13993°E;(Das ist der "Reitstall" auf der Straße nach Heroldsberg.) ... und hier ein neues Bild, wo stehe ich?


----------



## alpenpass (30. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Jep, fast genau an der Straßenkreuzung.
> Die Hundsmühle sagt mir nix, wo ist die genau? (Koords)
> Die Koordinaten sind aber eher 49.52443°N 11.11871°E aber die Abweichung ist ca. 50m max.


Das ist richtig, ich hatte da gestern auch Mühe: die im Tool zugehörigen Koordinaten sind in der Google Anzeige immer "verrutscht"
Die Hundsmühle ist der "Reitstall" auf der o.g. Strasse kurz vor Heroldsberg. Hier die Koordinaten:49.52523°N 11.13993°E
Und nun noch das Bild: An welchen, auch etwas poetisch anmutend benannten, Ort steh ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (1. Juni 2015)

... upps, seh grad meine doppelten Einträge, sorry, hatte mit dem hinzufügen des Bildes ein Problem und dachte der erste Eintrag sei weg.


----------



## fibm (2. Juni 2015)

So, habe auch mal wieder ein Rätsel für euch.


----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2015)

Könnte Kirchröttenbach sein. Aber es fehlt vorher noch die Anwort auf "alpenpass"


----------



## Achtzig (4. Juni 2015)

Oder von beiden mal ein kleiner Tipp?


----------



## alpenpass (5. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Oder von beiden mal ein kleiner Tipp?


Tipp: Die Ortschaft im Bild ist Hohenstadt.


----------



## Garminator (5. Juni 2015)

Dann kann es nur der Hohenstädter Fels mit dem Aussichtspunkt und der dortigen Frankenfahne sein.


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juni 2015)

Da müsste doch aber dann der ort näher dran sein? Ich würde eher meinen das is schon einen berg weiter hinten an der peg lang. Stehst du vielleicht am riffler in der Gegend ?


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juni 2015)

Und das vom @fibm , is das vielleicht offenhausen?


----------



## fibm (5. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und das vom @fibm , is das vielleicht offenhausen?



Richtig auf dem Weg von Breitenbrunn nach Kucha hat man einen herrlichen Blick in das Tal und Offenhausen.


----------



## alpenpass (5. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Da müsste doch aber dann der ort näher dran sein? Ich würde eher meinen das is schon einen berg weiter hinten an der peg lang. Stehst du vielleicht am riffler in der Gegend ?


Achtzig ist näher dran, der Riffler ist es aber nicht @Garminator: der Hohe Fels ist rechts im Bild der erste bewaldete Bergrücken. Jetzt dürfte se nicht mehr schwer sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Juni 2015)

Dann kann es nur noch die Wallanlage Windburg sein.


----------



## alpenpass (6. Juni 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann kann es nur noch die Wallanlage Windburg sein.


Leider Nein - Der Standpunkt ist nördlich von Hohenstadt! Noch ein Tipp: Der Riffler ist am selben Bergrücken.


----------



## SuShu (6. Juni 2015)

Eschenbacher Geiskirche


----------



## alpenpass (7. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Eschenbacher Geiskirche


gelöst Der "poetische Alternativname" lautet übrigens Charlottenruhe. Hier noch als Schmankerl ein Bild:


----------



## Achtzig (8. Juni 2015)

Also, dann is den lieben Regeln zu Folge jetzt @SuShu dran. Nicht, dass hier wieder so ein Doppelleben entsteht... (Gähn  )


----------



## derwaaal (8. Juni 2015)

Wer sonst sollte es lösen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2015)

Schön ... wieder ein Fleckchen, wo ich unbedingt hin muss! Weiter so!

Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2015)

Du kommst doch schon von so weit her, oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Du kommst doch schon von so weit her, oder?


Hä???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (12. Juni 2015)

Also damit sich mal wieder was tut mach ich halt doch weiter. Wo war ich gestern?


----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2015)

...an einer Burgruine in Franken?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Juni 2015)

Könnte man meinen, stimmt aber nicht ;-)


----------



## elmerfudd (12. Juni 2015)

Is der Weg neben dem Sansteinmäuerchen Sausteil...falls ja Tippe ich mal auf Hirschbachtal. War da mal unterwegs...und das war sooo Steil...weiß aber net mehr genau wo des war, hatte mich total verfranzt


----------



## alpenpass (12. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also damit sich mal wieder was tut mach ich halt doch weiter. Wo war ich gestern?


Ich würde vermuten, nicht allzuweit von meinem Bild von der Eschenbacher Geiskirche. Müßte der Turm unterhalb des inzwischen leider halbverfallenen Wengleinparks sein, wenn man von Eschenbach aus dem Rotpunkt folgt.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Juni 2015)

Na da habt ihr wohl beide recht. Wengleinpark stimmt, Weg im hirschbach tal stimmt auch. Steil...  Liegt vielleicht im Auge des Betrachters. Jedenfalls war der Weg zur Charlottenruh steiler,  und den musst ich hoch... Saudoofer radfahrführer!! Wär runter aber schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2015)

Falls kanner a Bildle hätt - ich hätt etz ans.


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## Achtzig (13. Juni 2015)

Steinerne Rinne?


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Saudoofer radfahrführer!!



Vermtl. der "Drogenführer". Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass andersrum die bessere Richtung wäre. 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Steinerne Rinne?


Wieder mal zu spät. Die Abfahrt runter ist aber der Hammer.


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Steinerne Rinne?



Ja - genau


----------



## Achtzig (13. Juni 2015)

Oh Mann,  da waren die Finger wieder schneller als das Hirn. Deswegen wieder bloß a Foto 'von daheim':




Lohnt sich übrigens,  is unterhaltsam da


----------



## ATw (14. Juni 2015)

Welcher Ort und welche Stage ist das? 
(Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht welche Stage ich da fahre, bin daher dankbar für Hinweise  )



Nicht schummeln und nachkucken!!!


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2015)

Hä? Stage?
Treuchtlingen dann wohl, oder wie?


----------



## ATw (15. Juni 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hä? Stage?
> Treuchtlingen dann wohl, oder wie?


Treuchtlingen is richtig, aber bei der Stage bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher, ob 3 oder 4...


----------



## Garminator (15. Juni 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> a Foto 'von daheim':



Kleiner Tip? Mittelfranken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (15. Juni 2015)

Mittelfranken. Da war ich neulich schon mal davor gestanden. Diesmal ist's von innen.


----------



## Garminator (15. Juni 2015)

Bei Wolfsberg / Trubachtal?


----------



## Achtzig (15. Juni 2015)

Leider nein, ich komm von weiter südlich.
Genaugenommen von wo, wo man sich zu der Zeit, als man aus diesem "Fenster" schoss, gegen Franken verteidigt hat:


----------



## Garminator (15. Juni 2015)

Die Festung bei Schnaittach auf dem Rothenberg


----------



## Achtzig (15. Juni 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die Festung bei Schnaittach auf dem Rothenberg


Bingo


----------



## Garminator (16. Juni 2015)

Jemand anders bitte, habe kein vernünftiges Bild.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2015)




----------



## SuShu (16. Juni 2015)

Sieht aus wie Hirschbach. Aber das liegt in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Juni 2015)

Echt ein schmaler Grat,  auf dem wir uns hier bewegen! Und ich hatte offensichtlich Glück,  um ein Haar hätt ich neulich ein Bild vom Prellstein errätseln lassen. Das wär dann ja wohl auch nix gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2015)

Hirschbach stimmt. 
Hab mich am Bereich des Forums orientiert, ändert das widerspricht dem Bereich des Freds. 
Mea culpa.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Juni 2015)

Des hat man etz davon, gell? Da springt man in die Bresche und holt sich ne Watsche...


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2015)

Wurst, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal. 
Aber muss ehrlich zugeben, war mir nicht bewusst, dass das schon Moosbüffelei ist.
Fällt auch vom Dialekt net wirklich auf, vor allem wenn der Wegemeister erzählt, dass er die Wege von Pommelsbrunn bis Hirschbach tätig ist.
Btw, war doch keine Watschn, da bin ich andres gewohnt.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2015)

Jaja, die Oberpfalz, Gott erhalt's....


----------



## Garminator (17. Juni 2015)

Nachdem Hirschbach doch Ausland ist, habe ich noch ein Bild gefunden. Dies müsste auf jeden Fall Franken sein.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juni 2015)

Langenstein! Jetzt wird frau höllisch aufpassen müssen, um nur kein Fauxpas zu begehen 

Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Fred start: "Bilderrätsel Oberpfalz, die man eigentlich in Franken vermutet" 
Heisse Kandidaten: Hirschbachtal und angrenzender Bereich, Königstein, Steinwald ...

Servus,

	Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (17. Juni 2015)

Ich würde sagen, wir expandieren! Natürlich friedlich, wie die Österreicher. Und zunächst nach Osten. Also: Heiratet Oberpfälzer/Oberpfälzerinnen, je nach gusto!


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2015)

Nee, danke!


----------



## Garminator (17. Juni 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Langenstein



Richtisch, ist nur ein paar Kilometer von der Oberpfalz weg.

Ich denke, wir sollten in Franken bleiben. Falls mal ein Punkt etwas über die Bezirksgrenze rutsch ist es kein Bein- bzw. Schlüsselbeinbruch.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juni 2015)

Bitte noch um etwas Geduld, muss eine vernünftige Karte der Oberpfalz finden, um Regelverstösse zu vermeiden .

Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juni 2015)

Weiter geht's: in Franken kann frau sich nicht nur an schönen Trails ergötzen, sonder auch an interessanten Felsgebilden. Das hier darf leider nicht beklettert werden, da schon seit den 30er Jahren als Naturdenkmal ausgewiesen. Wo bin ich?




Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Juni 2015)

Na das interessiert mich auch!


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juni 2015)

Es ist vielleicht nicht verwunderlich, dass keiner anbeisst, die meisten Pfade um diesen Felsmonument wurden nämlich vor einiger Zeit durch die Bayerischen Staatsforste ("Nachhaltig wirtschaften", kotz!) harvestisiert, d.h. ein Besuch lohnt nicht unbedingt, was ich bei meiner Tour leider nicht wusste .

Das wäre der erste Tip!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Juni 2015)

Fuchsloch?


----------



## SuShu (18. Juni 2015)

Das Fuchsloch, das ich kenne, ist nicht gesperrt.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Juni 2015)

Ah stimmt, gesperrt war das Suchobjekt ja auch noch.
Aber aufgeforstet war das Fuchsloch auch neulich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juni 2015)

Ähm ... unter einem Fuchsloch würde ich mir nicht unbedingt einen Turm vorstellen ... also, falsch.

Aber eigentlich kommt die hälfte des "Fuchslochs" auch in dem gesuchten Namen vor. Der zweite Tip .

Gesperrt war's übrigens auch nicht, nur ist halt von den meisten Pfaden nach dem Harvestereinsatz nix übrig geblieben.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## SuShu (18. Juni 2015)

Darf nicht beklettert werden, heißt für mich, es ist gesperrt = Klettersperrung = Zone 1 Felsen (Kletterzonierung).

Ist es dann vielleicht doch der Große Lochstein in einer nicht so üblichen Aufnahme?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juni 2015)

Ah, verstehe, Fuchsloch bei Spies. Wieder was gelernt, aber trotzdem nicht richtig.

Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ist es dann vielleicht doch der Große Lochstein in einer nicht so üblichen Aufnahme?



Bingo! Hab's mit dem gesperrtsein missverstanden, weil der Lochstein -- glaube ich -- wegen des uralten Naturdenkmalstatus gar nicht ins Kletterkonzept gehört?

Egal, @SuShu bitte weitermachen.

Lenka K.


----------



## SuShu (18. Juni 2015)

Es gibt einen Kletterfelsen, der Fuchsloch genannt wird. Der liegt in der Nähe von Egloffsteinerhüll. Den könnte er gemeint haben - den hatte ich jedenfalls bei Fels und Fuchsloch im Kopf.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Juni 2015)

Ist a bissl eingeschlafen hier, möchte jemand weitermachen, auch wenn es die letzten Tage kein schönes Bikewetter gab ...?

Lenka K.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2015)

So zwischendurch was leichtes


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2015)

ich weiß es - hab aber grad ka Bildle


----------



## alpenpass (22. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So zwischendurch was leichtes


Sollte der Holsteinbruch bei Worzeldorf sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2015)

Jetzt bin ich extra ins hinterste Eck davon gefahren 

Du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (22. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich extra ins hinterste Eck davon gefahren
> 
> Du bist dran


..ich war mir, ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 100%ig sicher... gehen wir mal vom Nürnberger Süden in den Osten über.. Tipp: eine meiner Lieblingsstellen auf der Fahrt von Nürnberg in die Hersbrucker Ecke.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (23. Juni 2015)

Das müßte der kleine Verbindungsweg an der Pegnitz sein, zwischen Behringersdorf und Rückersdorf. (im Pegnitzgrund ist eine Pferdekoppel und wurschtel sich durch das Uferwäldchen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt versteckterweise dann noch sowas wie ein Sühnekreuz.)


----------



## alpenpass (23. Juni 2015)

MASCNORDLAND schrieb:


> Das müßte der kleine Verbindungsweg an der Pegnitz sein, zwischen Behringersdorf und Rückersdorf. (im Pegnitzgrund ist eine Pferdekoppel und wurschtel sich durch das Uferwäldchen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt versteckterweise dann noch sowas wie ein Sühnekreuz.)


Ja, das ist er, perfekt erkannt. It's your turn  (Und das Sühnekreuz, hmm... meinst Du diese Erinnerungsstelle, welcher an den Rückersdorfer erinnert, der an der Stelle bei Waldarbeiten ums Leben kam?)


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (23. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, ich war mir nicht mehr so sicher wegen der Waldarbeiter-Erinnerungsstelle. Danke.  Ich bin schon `ne Weile nicht mehr da lang gefahren, weil es immer die gleichen Franzl Wanninger´s gab, die "unmöchlischerweise" mit ihren Bikes auch an dieser Engstelle durchrauschen mussten.
Okay,mach ich mal weiter...(falls es zu einfach ist, bin ich gern bereit noch eine 2. Runde zu schmeißen.)



Wo könnte ich evtl. stehen und welchen Berg sehe ich?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2015)

Stehst an der Pegnitz bei Hersbruck und schaust Richtung Houbirg?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (23. Juni 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stehst an der Pegnitz bei Hersbruck und schaust Richtung Houbirg?
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.


...oder stehst du oben auf der Hochebene zwischen Weissenbach und Oberkrummbach in der Nähe der kleinen Teerstraße, den Glatzenstein im Rücken und kuckst Richtung Großer Hans Görgel?


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (23. Juni 2015)

Nicht ganz, aber @Lenka K. hat schon relativ gut überlegt. Tut mir leid @alpenpass , du bist zu weit weg. Der Große Hans Görgel ist eine klitzekleine Hilfe. Ich muss zugeben, es ist einbischen fies, aber wenn ich ein Bild zur Hilfestellung hochlade, kommt der große AHA-Effekt!


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2015)

Ich tät sagen,  du stehst irgendwo zwischen Moritzberg und b14 und guckst nach Norden. sehen kannst du edenfalls den hans und links dann die Flanke,  die zum Glatzenstein rum geht?


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Leider daneben. Ich bin noch nicht mal in der Nähe vom Moritzberg. Mit Glatzenstein hat es auch nichts zu tun. Es ist eine Stelle abseits von allen Routen, aber doch mitten drin. Wahrscheinlich hat so manch einer den Eingang des Weges schon mal gesehen, aber völlig ignoriert. Kommt, noch ein Tipp. Ansonsten helfe ich mal nach.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Ca. 7-8 cm links des Bildes hat Lenka sich gut orientieren können. Etwa 10 cm rechts neben dem Bild müßte irgendwo der Michelsberg sein. Schaue ich in südwestliche Richtung ist hinter den zuerkennenden Berg eine Möglichkeit zum Essen und Trinken, vorausgesetzt man tut was dafür. 
Der Berg in der Bildmitte (und das ist die Frage) wird gern als Herausforderung für uns Biker angenommen. Jetzt müßte es Klick machen. Der Ort des Schnappschusses ist schon schwieriger. 
@alpenpass , geh bitte voran mit der Lösung. Du hast schließlich ein schwieriges Bild gezeigt, was nicht gerade ohne war. 
Wenn wirklich keiner drauf kommt, treffen wir uns am Samstag gegen 14 Uhr bei Kratzer´s in Hersbruck und werten die Satellitenbilder aus.


----------



## Garminator (24. Juni 2015)

Ich tippe mal Arzberg und du stehts auf dem Weg von Reichenschand in Richtung Henfenfeld


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juni 2015)

MASCNORDLAND schrieb:


> Ca. 7-8 cm links des Bildes hat Lenka sich gut orientieren können. Etwa 10 cm rechts neben dem Bild müßte irgendwo der Michelsberg sein. Schaue ich in südwestliche Richtung ist hinter den zuerkennenden Berg eine Möglichkeit zum Essen und Trinken, vorausgesetzt man tut was dafür.
> Der Berg in der Bildmitte (und das ist die Frage) wird gern als Herausforderung für uns Biker angenommen. Jetzt müßte es Klick machen. Der Ort des Schnappschusses ist schon schwieriger.
> @alpenpass , geh bitte voran mit der Lösung. Du hast schließlich ein schwieriges Bild gezeigt, was nicht gerade ohne war.
> Wenn wirklich keiner drauf kommt, treffen wir uns am Samstag gegen 14 Uhr bei Kratzer´s in Hersbruck und werten die Satellitenbilder aus.


Ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht und wenn ich falsch liege, dann helfe ich zumindest beim Einkreisen mit. Bei dem Berg müßte es sich nach den Hinweisen um den Deckers-, bzw. den Arzberg handeln. Die Einkehrmöglichkeit sollte die Edelweisshütte sein. Für mich ist die Frage, wo du sthst noch interessant. Ich hab da 2 mögliche  Erklärungen: entweder auf dem Pfad von der Hersbrucker Therme Richtung Hohenstadt, oder wenn Du von Hersbruck kommend hinterm Aldi nicht den Radweg Richtung Baggersee folgst, sondern den Weg am Sportplatz und am Flugplatz vorbei wählst. Du kommst dann ganz hinten am Baggersee raus. ...ich hab mich dort mal verfahren, als ich zum ersten Mal in der Ecke war . Etz bin ich gespannt...


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Zwar gibt es die 3-Tage-Regel, aber ich bin so frei. Die Saalweide in der Bildmitte wird euch vielleicht irritieren. Ich schaue in Richtung Happurg (links) und Ellenbach (rechts). Genau drauf zu ist das der Deckersberg und gleich dahinter der Arzberg. Das Bild mit AHA-Effekt (...irgendwann als kleine Hilfe einbauen wollte...) zeigt genau in 180 Grad-Wende das hier...



Was die die Antwort auf die Frage nach meinen Standort ist, erscheint hier...(roter Punkt)



Wie bereits zu erkennen ist, ist es eine Stelle abseits von allen Routen, aber doch mitten drin. Wie es @Lenka K. ein wenig vermutet hatte und ich mit den 7-8 cm links neben dem Bild bemerkt hatte, ist der Bereich mit Houbirg. Hier grob der Standort...



Tja @alpenpass , dein fahrerischer Irrtum hat dich sehr nah ran gebracht, leider nur die falsche Seite des Baggersee´s. Mein Standort ist nur von einer Seite erreichbar, da alles zugewachsen ist und endet in einer Sackgasse. Somit hast du favoritenmäßig  am nächsten mit deiner Vermutung gelegen. Obwohl ich fairer Weise sagen muss, dass @Lenka K. als erste schon recht nah war. @Garminator hat auch ein gutes Stichwort gegeben.

Okay, ich habe am Anfang mich freiwillig angeboten das nächste Bild zuzeigen...ganz einfach...



Welchen Ort sehe ich und wo hat man noch eine tolle Aussicht?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe, ich muss mir das Bildreinstellen hart verdienen :

Ort Pommelsbrunn, Aussichtsort Ruine Lichtenstein mit der massakrierten Abfahrt ins Tal. Hinter Pommelsbrunn sieht man den Zankelstein, sind da die Wege noch intakt, oder wurde da auch wie am Lichtenstein gewütet?

Sollte mal wieder in der Ecke fahren, beim Kartenstudium sind mir viele interessante Sachen aufgefallen ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Völlig richtig @Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juni 2015)

In der Fränkischen gibt es nicht nur schöne Landschaften, sondern, tief im Wald versteckt, oft auch interessante Zeugnisse der Vergangenheit.

An einem solchen führt eine nette Runde -- weit von der Hersbrucker Alb -- vorbei. Biker hab' ich hier noch nie getroffen, dafür ab und zu Touristen, die zu einem schönem Aussichtspunkt in der Gegend pilgern. Wo bin ich?




 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Bitte noch keine Lösungshilfen geben...bin auf einer heißen Spur.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist ein Fraischstein (Nürnberger Wappen) und 24 weitere stehen irgendwo noch rum zwischen Löschental und Obertrubach. Aufgrund des Silbernen Vertrages von 1607 wurden diese Art von Grenzstein als markgräflichen, bambergischen und nürnbergischen als gesetzliche Territoriallinie eingesetzt.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juni 2015)

MASCNORDLAND schrieb:


> Zwar gibt es die 3-Tage-Regel, aber ich bin so frei. Die Saalweide in der Bildmitte wird euch vielleicht irritieren. Ich schaue in Richtung Happurg (links) und Ellenbach (rechts). Genau drauf zu ist das der Deckersberg und gleich dahinter der Arzberg. Das Bild mit AHA-Effekt (...irgendwann als kleine Hilfe einbauen wollte...) zeigt genau in 180 Grad-Wende das hier...
> Anhang anzeigen 398598
> Was die die Antwort auf die Frage nach meinen Standort ist, erscheint hier...(roter Punkt)
> Anhang anzeigen 398599
> ...


Auch wenn ich zur aktuellen Problemstellung von Lenka nichts beitragen kann, will ich nur bemerken, dass die Gegend um Hersbruck immer wieder schöne Rätsel aufgibt... und nun bin ich gespannt wo der Fraischstein sich befindet...


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Juni 2015)

Nun, es klinkt ein wenig "verräterisch" wo du annähernd rumfährst. Vielleicht kann es ja sein das wir uns schon X-Mal gesehen und gegrüßt haben. Egal, nette Menschen gibt es überall.
Ich vermute mal es liegt grob gesagt im Dreieck Pottenstein, Tüchersfeld und Obertrubach. Gute Aussichtspunkte gib´s angro, Beispiel irgendwo bei der Bärnfelshöhle.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Juni 2015)

@MASCNORDLAND  Fraischgrenze ist richtig, aber wo? Bärnfelshöhle kenn' ich nicht, aber in der Nähe meines Fraischsteins liegt sie bestimmt nicht.

Daher ein Tip: der abgebildete Grenzstein liegt am Waldrand, westlich des Dorfes, in dem eine fränkische Kletterlegende begraben liegt. Und ist auf der ATK25 F10-Karte als "Historischer Grenzstein" markiert. Wo stehe ich dann genau?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (25. Juni 2015)

Mmmh...Wolfgang Güllich...Rabenfels...Dachelwand? Nee, Kohlberg...Neudorf...(das ist aber östlich). Die Bärnfelshöhle liegt einpaar Kilometer nördlich von deiner Stelle. Und die Grenzsteine sind alle historisch. 
Was ist los, sind wir beide nur noch da zum raten oder machen andere auch mit?


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Juni 2015)

Ich könnt scho mitraten, trägt aber mit Sicherheit net zur Lösung bei. Höchstens zur belustigung


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Juni 2015)

EDIT EDIT ÖSTLICH meinte ich, östlich! Neudorf ist richtig.

Also, @MASCNORDLAND, zurück nach Hersbrucker Alb! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, mit dem Aussichtspunkt war Ruine Leienfels gemeint, wahlweise schöner Blick auf die Höhenzüge oberhalb von Trubachtal oder auf die Kletterer unterhalb der Ruine. Im Dorf dann ein uriger, ruhiger Biergarten (Montag Ruhetag).

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2015)

Wer macht den nächsten Beitrag?


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich wäre @MASCNORDLAND am Zug, aber da er sich seit Donnerstag nicht gemeldet hat, kannst du, glaub' ich, ruhig einspringen.

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (2. Juli 2015)

habe zur Zeit keine geeingneten Bilder. lediglich die bekannten bisherigen Örtlichkeiten. Ein Anderer möge einspringen.


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juli 2015)

Also gut, ich hab extra eins gemacht, mal gucken, wie leicht das diesmal ist:


----------



## alpenpass (2. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also gut, ich hab extra eins gemacht, mal gucken, wie leicht das diesmal ist:


 Schwer! ...Walberla?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (2. Juli 2015)

Ha, endlich mal ein, das nicht in der ersten Stunde entlarvt wird. Nein, Walberla is es nicht. Weiter im Süden!


----------



## Garminator (2. Juli 2015)

Ich tät sagen, dass im Hintergrund der Moritzberg zu sehen ist. Dann könnte der Standpunkt bei der Festung Rothenberg/Schnaittach sein. Eventuell vor der Abfahrt zum Friedhof der Festung.


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juli 2015)

Nah dran auf alle Fälle! Aber exponierter...


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Juli 2015)

Glatzenstein?

Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (3. Juli 2015)

Auch nich, da war ich doch schon mal! Aber ihr seid wirklich alle nicht weit weg. Ähnlich ausgesetzt wie der Glatzenstein ist's hier auch und auch hier gibt es Kletterhaken. Sogar ein Kreuz ist vorhanden:




Dass man aber den Moritzberg sieht, glaub ich allerdings nicht, der ist weiter links.


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Auch nich, da war ich doch schon mal! Aber ihr seid wirklich alle nicht weit weg. Ähnlich ausgesetzt wie der Glatzenstein ist's hier auch und auch hier gibt es Kletterhaken. Sogar ein Kreuz ist vorhanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok... dann kann das nur der Enzenstein bei Enzenreuth sein und unter uns ist Schnaittach zu sehen ...lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Achtzig (3. Juli 2015)

Goldrichtig
Ich hoff,  du hast ein Bild?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Goldrichtig
> Ich hoff,  du hast ein Bild?


lass mich mal grad kucken- der Fundus müsste noch was hergeben...


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Goldrichtig
> Ich hoff,  du hast ein Bild?


Also gut, wo stehe ich wohl?


----------



## Garminator (3. Juli 2015)

Das ist direkt unter der Hangbrücke bei Schnaittach. Der Wanderwegweg "Gelbkreuz" geht unten durch zum Hienberg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (3. Juli 2015)

Aber keine doofe Tour für die heutige Zeit,  so schön im Schatten


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das ist direkt unter der Hangbrücke bei Schnaittach. Der Wanderwegweg "Gelbkreuz" geht unten durch zum Hienberg hoch.


so ist es - du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber keine doofe Tour für die heutige Zeit,  so schön im Schatten



Ja das ist die Zeit, in der ich die Touren nach möglichst hohen Waldanteil plane und, zu sonst üblich, der Windschatten der Mitfahrer gerne mal verlassen wird...


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schaue gerne mal hier rein. Da im Moment nicht viel los ist, poste ich mal eines.
Als Touri habe ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, wo bin ich?



Ich hätte noch ein paar...


----------



## Achtzig (6. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub, ich weiß es  In der Ecke waren wir bisher noch nicht, oder? Ich wart mal noch ein wenig, vielleicht ist das ja DIE CHANCE für einen Eingeborenen


----------



## Garminator (6. Juli 2015)

Ich denke ebenfalls zu wissen, wo der Funkturm steht. Dann wäre es aber in der Oberpfalz. Wobei der Standort des Fotografen könnte dann noch in Mittelfranken sein. Warten wir noch etwas ab.


----------



## zuspät (6. Juli 2015)

ochsenkopf?


----------



## Achtzig (6. Juli 2015)

Also da wo ich meine ist quasi fast das Gegenteil von Oberpfalz


----------



## scratch_a (6. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich denke ebenfalls zu wissen, wo der Funkturm steht. Dann wäre es aber in der Oberpfalz. Wobei der Standort des Fotografen könnte dann noch in Mittelfranken sein. Warten wir noch etwas ab.



Das Bild von oben ist NICHT der Dillberg...da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morboo (6. Juli 2015)

Sendemast auf dem Heidenberg bei Kammerstein?


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juli 2015)

*** bitte löschen ***

hätte auch auf den dillberg getippt?


----------



## ShadowD (7. Juli 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schaue gerne mal hier rein. Da im Moment nicht viel los ist, poste ich mal eines.
> Als Touri habe ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, wo bin ich?



*Hesselberg - Südhang , von West nach Ost fotografiert.*


----------



## ShadowD (7. Juli 2015)

So - da ich jetzt beruflich bedingt losfahren muss und morgen erst wieder zurück bin, drängele ich mich ganz frech vor und poste Euch aufgrund der Sauna-artigen Temperaturen mal was zur Abkühlung:






Viel Spass beim Raten 



Spoiler



ca. 20 km von Nürnberg - bei freier Sicht hat kann man bis Nürnberg sehen


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Juli 2015)

ShadowD schrieb:


> *Hesselberg - Südhang , von West nach Ost fotografiert.*


Der Hesselberg in Mittelfranken ist richtig, es freut mich das ich euch eine kleine Nuss zum knacken geben konnte.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2015)

Könnte das auf dem Frankenweg beim Flugplatz Lillinghof sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. Juli 2015)

Hm, Frankenweg? Da gibt's doch irgednwo noch nen Rot-Strich, der nicht Frankenweg ist? Schaut eher nach dem aus, oder? Bloß wo war der noch...


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2015)

Der westl. Albrandweg. Teilweise deckungsgleich mit dem Frankenweg. Ich denke daher, dass es irgendwo auf der Strecke zwischen dem obigen Flugplatz und dem Hetzleser Berg ist. Es kann natürlich auch noch auf der Strecke am Lindelberg sein.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2015)

Der westl. Albrandweg, teilweise deckungsgleich mit dem Frankenweg Daher denke ich, es ist auf der Strecke zwischen obigem Flugplatz und dem Hetzleser Berg. In dem Fall käme natürlich auch noch Bereich am Lindelberg in Frage. 

 Upps, irgendwie doppelt


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das ist kein Frankenschweizrotstrich. Vermute den WW ganz woanders, aber keine Ahnung wo ... 

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2015)

Die Sonne scheint von links, vermtl. am Vormittag, daher geht der Blick der Aufnahem nach Süden und da kenne ich nur den Westl. Albrandweg im Norden von Ngb. Auf den Wanderkarten finde ich auch nichts anderes. Mal sehen.


----------



## SuShu (9. Juli 2015)

Es gibt übrigens auch auch einen östlichen Albrandweg. Der verläuft zwar mehr in der Oberpfalz, aber nicht nur.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juli 2015)

Der Östliche Aal-Brand-Weech läuft von Kallmünz über Amberg, Sulzbach-Rosenberg, Etzelwang, Sackdilling, Auerbach im Topf, *Bengats*(Pegnitz), (ja, spätestens ab hier eine (Ober-)FRÄNKISCHE Veranstaltung), *WEIGLATAL*, Obernsees, Thurnau, Kasendorf, Weismain nach Lichtenfels.

Eindeutig ist *Weiglatal* das Zentrum dieses Weges.
Dort kehrt man ein zum *Hau-Ruck-Spiel*.
Wer das nicht kennt, bleibt lieber zu Haus.


----------



## Achtzig (10. Juli 2015)

Bin vorhin extra noch mal hoch nach lillinghof. Am Flugplatz schaut's zwar ähnlich aus,  aber das Schutz Schild fehlt:


----------



## Garminator (11. Juli 2015)

ShadowD schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Raten



Ich glaube, wir brauchen etwas Hilfe von dir


----------



## Garminator (15. Juli 2015)

Nachdem sich die letzten Tage niemand mehr gemeldet hat, mach ich mal weiter. Wobei ich noch auf die Auflösung des letzten Bildes hoffe.
Diesmal geht es wieder nördlicher. Ein paar Meter schieben sind angesagt, um an diesen Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nachdem sich die letzten Tage niemand mehr gemeldet hat, mach ich mal weiter. Wobei ich noch auf die Auflösung des letzten Bildes hoffe.
> Diesmal geht es wieder nördlicher. Ein paar Meter schieben sind angesagt, um an diesen Punkt zu kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404601


Ja schade, dass sich der Ersteller nicht mehr rührt, hätte mich auch interessiert...
Zu Deinem Bild:
Sehr schöner Platz, den ich immer wieder gerne aufsuche. Das ist am Balkenstein, gegenüber liegt Egloffstein.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juli 2015)

Dachte doch, dass mir die komische Architektur bekannt vorkäme


----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2015)

Das ist am Balkenstein, gegenüber liegt Egloffstein.[/QUOTE]

Richtig, ich war gestern das erste Mal dort. Schöne Trails in der Umgebung.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das ist am Balkenstein, gegenüber liegt Egloffstein.


 
Richtig, ich war gestern das erste Mal dort. Schöne Trails in der Umgebung.[/QUOTE]
 Ja das ist ne schöne Ecke -beidseitig des Trubachtals gibts immer wieder was neues zu entdecken. Wenns von Nürnberg nicht immer so weit wäre, würd ich dort öfter fahren. Na dann kuck ich mal, ob ich heut Nachmittag ein passendes Bild finde


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juli 2015)

Da habe ich noch was gefunden, wahrscheinlich nur für local Heros. Daher gleich ein Tipp vorneweg: Der Namensgeber des Sees ist uns MTB'lern nicht immer wohlgesonnen


----------



## Garminator (18. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Bin vorhin extra noch mal hoch nach lillinghof. Am Flugplatz schaut's zwar ähnlich aus,  aber das Schutz Schild fehlt:
> 
> Nachdem sich ShadowD nicht mehr meldet, greife ich sein Bild nochmals auf. Ich denke, dein Foto stimmt fast genau mit der gesuchten Stelle überein. Das Waldgebiet im Hintergrund hat den gleichen Umriss. Vermutlich ist seine Aufnahme etwas älter und das Schild ist inzwischen entfernt bzw. der Pfahl weggerostet. Das müsste mal genau an der Stelle gestanden haben, wo es runter geht nach Schäferhütte.


----------



## Garminator (18. Juli 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Der Namensgeber des Sees ist uns MTB'lern nicht immer wohlgesonnen



Dann kann es nur ein "Jäger"see sein. Da kenne ich nur den westlich von Feucht.


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann kann es nur ein "Jäger"see sein. Da kenne ich nur den westlich von Feucht.


Ja, das ist er, ich seh schon der Tipp wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.  Du bist dran.


----------



## Garminator (18. Juli 2015)

Ich geh mal wieder in Richtung Oberfranken und stelle einen schönen Aussichtspunkt mit der obligatorischer Frankenfahne ein. Man muss dahin einige Schritte gehen bzw. das Rad mal kurz ein paar Stufen hochtragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. Juli 2015)

Um nochmals auf das Bild von ShadowD zurückzukommen. Ich habe in meinem Fundus eine Aufnahme gefunden, fast identisch. Ist von 2013 und der Wald im Hintergrund ist identisch. Falls keine Antwort mehr kommt, sehe ich es als gelöst an. Hier der Vergleich:


----------



## otti44 (20. Juli 2015)

#1311
Schloßberg-Ruine bei Haidhof.


----------



## Garminator (20. Juli 2015)

Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## otti44 (20. Juli 2015)

Sorry Germinator, aber du musst für mich noch mal ran.
Denn ich mache zum einen keine Pausen beim biken (auch nicht zum fotografieren) und bin zum anderen viel zu schnell unterwegs, um anständige Bilder während der Fahrt machen zu können (wären extrem verschwommen, kannst du dir ja sicherlich vorstellen)


----------



## Garminator (21. Juli 2015)

Gut, dann nochmal was. Eine Wiese auf einem Berg mit ein paar wunderschönen Abfahrten.


----------



## otti44 (21. Juli 2015)

R.....g
Mehr verrate ich nicht. Überlass ich den anderen.
Sagamal Germinator...kann es sein,das wir aus der gleichen Gegend kommen? Zumindest fahren wir offensichtlich die gleichen Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (22. Juli 2015)

Ich tippe auf die Anhöhe zwischen L.bach, K.bach und Hetzelsdorf am Reisberg


----------



## Garminator (22. Juli 2015)

Richtig, das sogenannte Kuppelholz am Reisberg.
Du bist dran.


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Achtzig (23. Juli 2015)

Ach du sche**e, is das voll da unten auf der Straße!


----------



## alpenpass (23. Juli 2015)

kubikjch schrieb:


>


 Ich kann mich irren, aber ist das nicht Schloss Hundshaupten und du stehst irgendwo an der südwestlichen Ecke des Wildparks gleichen Namens, bzw. am Breitenstein?


----------



## kubikjch (23. Juli 2015)

Ja, richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Juli 2015)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Du bist dran.


Na dann: Das Objekt ist allseits bekannt, wo aber steh ich?


----------



## Achtzig (23. Juli 2015)

Da:




?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast. Es ist aber noch ca. 2km näher dran. Es ist vom kleinen Strässchen von Algersdorf hoch. Dieses mündet dann in die Straße zwischen Osternohe und Morsbrunn. Da die Himmelsrichtung passt, bist du dran.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Juli 2015)

Ich muss mich gleich mal entschuldigen falls ich doch über die Grenze gerutscht bin. Hab extra im Bayernatlas geguckt. Und zumindest der Name steht in Franken. Beim Symbol bin ich mir da nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (26. Juli 2015)

Ich würd mal sagen - Vogelherdgrotte bei Krottensee.
Sofern ich richtig liege, der Nächste bitte.
Ich selbst hab nix Aktuelles und die Bilder vom letzten Jahr sind fast nur aus der Ecke und gülden damit ned


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juli 2015)

Is natürlich richtig! Damit gibt's also mal wieder nen freifahrtschein und es darf wer will und kann!


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2015)

Dann stell ich einfach eins mal von gestern ein...weiß nicht, ob das schon mal da war?


----------



## static (26. Juli 2015)

Das ist auf jeden Fall Muggendorf. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo du da genau stehst. Eventuell in der Nähe der DAV-Hütte. Kann mich nur nicht erinnern, dass man von da nochmal so einen guten Blick auf den Ort bekommt. 
Oder ist das Bild ordentlich rangezoomt, und aus der Ecke  bei der Ruine Neideck aus aufgenommen?


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2015)

Muggendorf ist schon mal korrekt.
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob da in der Nähe eine DAV-Hütte ist...das Bild ist nicht gezoomt, man kann von dort wirklich so gut runter schaun. Ist auch ein sehr bekannter Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## static (26. Juli 2015)

Ja, hab mich im Blickwinkel vertan.
Dürfte der Aussichtspunkt westlich von den Felsen sein.
Ich war heute erst da zum klettern ;-) 
Bist du oberhalb der Felswände auf dem Rotstrich/Frankenweg gefahren? Schöner Weg. Bin ich vor drei Wochen auch gefahren


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2015)

Ja, lass ich so gelten 
Der Aussichtspunkt ist der "Brunhildenstein"...und ja, der liegt quasi am Rotstrich/Frankenweg, den wir gestern gefahren sind 

Somit bist du dran.


----------



## static (26. Juli 2015)

Ganz in der Nähe vom letzten Foto.
Auf dem Bild kommt's nicht wirklioch rüber, aber man hat von da einen tollen Weitblick.






Spoiler



Hier noch der Blick nach rechts. Das Drahtseil links im Bild ist vielleicht auch noch ein kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## Sportback513 (27. Juli 2015)

Blick vom Zuckerhut nach Ebermannstadt und ins schöne Wiesenttal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (27. Juli 2015)

Korrekt @Sportback513


----------



## Sportback513 (27. Juli 2015)

static schrieb:


> Korrekt @Sportback513



Super,dann darf ich ja auch mal
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das ist Muggendorf


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2015)

Sorry irgendwie war der Fred nicht aktuell, war ja schon lange aufgelöst


----------



## -Matz- (27. Juli 2015)

Oberhalb einer Ortschaft die mit "K" anfängt und mit "n" aufhört. Ich hab aber keine Bilder, deswegen muss ein anderer auflösen.


----------



## Garminator (28. Juli 2015)

Ist die Bergkapelle Kauernhofen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (28. Juli 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist die Bergkapelle Kauernhofen.



Vollkommen richtig
Kannst weitermachen.


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2015)

Hab nur noch Bilder bei mir in der Nähe. Daher wieder in den Süden.
Wo bin ich?


----------



## derwaaal (29. Juli 2015)

Hübsch ist anders ...


----------



## Achtzig (30. Juli 2015)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## digger235 (30. Juli 2015)

Is der Deckersberg - am Wanderweg von Ellenbach zum oberen Staubecken, in der Nähe vom "Stoneman"-Steinhaufen.
Falls ich richtig liege - Freifahrtschein.


----------



## Garminator (30. Juli 2015)

digger235 schrieb:


> Is der Deckersberg



Richtig, ist ein Denkmal für gefallene Waldarbeiter. Schöne, flowige Abfahrt runter nach Ellenbach. 
Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (30. Juli 2015)

zugegeben nicht leicht zu erraten. Es liegt ziemlich im Süden Frankens.....


----------



## coast13 (30. Juli 2015)

denk mal, das ist in der Weissenburger Ecke..Richtung Treuchtlingen der Blick kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## ragazza (30. Juli 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> denk mal, das ist in der Weissenburger Ecke..Richtung Treuchtlingen der Blick kommt mir bekannt vor


heiß....


----------



## Garminator (1. August 2015)

Ich denke, der Steinbruch Patrichberg bei Treuchtlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (1. August 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Steinbruch Patrichberg bei Treuchtlingen.


ja,


----------



## Achtzig (1. August 2015)

Das gibt's doch nicht! @Garminator muss die nsa sein.  Oder cia.  oder beides!


----------



## Garminator (1. August 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> ]@Garminator[/USER] muss die nsa sein.  Oder cia.  oder beides!




Nicht ganz, aber wie bereits oben erwähnt, habe ich zur Zeit nichts Gescheites. Daher bitte jemand anders weitermachen.
Ich hoffe, die nächsten Wochen mal wieder woanders fahren zu können und den Foto dabei zu haben.


----------



## Achtzig (1. August 2015)

Aber trotzdem Respekt,  du scheinst ja mal echt rumgekommen zu sein.


----------



## Garminator (1. August 2015)

Nein, ist auch viel Recherche. Macht Spaß. Fahre erst seit 5 Jahren MTB, vorher RR


----------



## coast13 (1. August 2015)

in bin mal so frei und frag, ob das jemand kennt 






Gruß und nen schönen Radl-Sonntag,
Frank


----------



## Garminator (4. August 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> in bin mal so frei und frag, ob das jemand kennt




Ich glaube, wir brauchen eine kleine Hilfe. Evtl. im Bereich sog. Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## coast13 (4. August 2015)

ich befinde mich da westlich von FÜ, in der Nähe einer Ortschaft, die mit C beginnt 
Der Name des Steines erinnert an Miraculix


----------



## Achtzig (4. August 2015)

Der Tipp war ausreichend, würd ich mal sagen. 

Aber ich muss erst gucken, ob ich irgendwo ein sinnvolles Foto find...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (4. August 2015)

Das müsste der Gedenkstein für den Druidenstein südlich von Stinzendorf sein. War noch nie da, aber Google sei Dank.


----------



## coast13 (4. August 2015)

richtig ! 
weitermachen


----------



## Garminator (4. August 2015)

Hab immer noch nichts Neues. War heute unterwegs, aber Foto vergessen.
Daher was einfaches. War glaube ich, auch schon mal dabei.


----------



## Achtzig (4. August 2015)

Stimmt,  ein paar Meter weiter vorn gleich hinter der ersten Brücke. Hab neulich mal probiert diese doofe Wurzel unten zu umfahren. Muss ich aber auch noch optimieren... 
Also: bitterbach


----------



## Achtzig (4. August 2015)

Und weil ich ja schon sehr sicher bin kommt hier gleich das nächste Geschenk


----------



## Garminator (5. August 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Muss ich aber auch noch optimieren...



Und, geschafft? Vor ein oder zwei Jahren war der Bach mal ausgetrocknet, da konnte man einen großen Teil unten fahren.
Beim obigen Bild halt ich mich mal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. August 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und weil ich ja schon sehr sicher bin kommt hier gleich das nächste Geschenk


Flugplatz Bubenheim ? Nein, der Turm ist anders...


----------



## coast13 (5. August 2015)

ich hätt eher Hetzles gesagt


----------



## Achtzig (5. August 2015)

@coast13  du bist dran! 
@Garminator , ich bin noch am üben,  müsste da dann auf ne Steinplatte hoch, quasi  höhere Stufe rauf,  aber Schwung holen is doof,  da geht's genau durch so ein Wasserloch.  Bin da übrigens auch schon mal mit'm Kajak durch. Sollte man nich glauben, gell?


----------



## coast13 (5. August 2015)

darf gern n anderer weitermachen, hab grad nix passendes


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2015)

Na dann drängel ich mich mal vor


----------



## Garminator (9. August 2015)

Nach drei Tagen immer noch keine Lösung. Ich glaube, wir brauchen einen Hinweis.


----------



## rehhofer (10. August 2015)

Schdaabruch?


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2015)

Naja Schdaabruch ist schon sehr weitläufig.

Aber STB ist schon die richtige Gegend.


----------



## alpenpass (11. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Naja Schdaabruch ist schon sehr weitläufig.
> 
> Aber STB ist schon die richtige Gegend.


 Ist es evtl. am Holsteinbruch? Genauer könnt ich aber nicht, da mir die Kante total unbekannt ist.


----------



## Achtzig (11. August 2015)

Ich denk, @Milan0 will eher auf den Namen dieser besonderen Attraktivität hinaus. Aber nachdem die einschlägigen Ortskundigen dieses Thema offensichtlich ignorieren, wird das irgendwie witzlos, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (11. August 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ist es evtl. am Holsteinbruch?




Mir sagt weder Holsteinbruch noch die spezielle Stelle im STB etwas. Wäre schon interessiert, wo das ist. Will demnächst mal wieder dort fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2015)

Holsteinbruch sagt mir auch nichts.

Die Stufe ist direkt gegenüber dieser hier


----------



## Garminator (12. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Stufe ist direkt gegenüber dieser hier



Ist das westlich der BAB, Richtung Glasersberg oder östlich, Richtung Wernloch?


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2015)

Dann mal die Auflösung. Wir nennen es Spielplatz und der liegt in etwa hier

49.370264, 11.115455

Also westlich Richtung Glasersberg 

Dann als nächstes was leichtes


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2015)

Röthenbachklamm?


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2015)

Na klar. Du bist


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2015)




----------



## Achtzig (12. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


>



Da war wohl ein temperaturmäßiger Wunsch Vater der Auswahl?


----------



## Garminator (14. August 2015)

Irgendwo bei Ortspitz? Blick Richtung Erlangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2015)

Nein. Selbst wenn man soweit blicken könnte, wäre Erlangen Luftlinie nicht im Blickfeld 

Braucht's ne andere Perspektive als Tipp?


----------



## Garminator (14. August 2015)

Nachdem noch niemand geraten hat, sind wohl alle ziemlich ratlos. Daher wäre eine Hilfe ganz recht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2015)

Also dann - auf dem Foto hier steht mein Mann dort, von wo das erste Bild aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also dann - auf dem Foto hier steht mein Mann dort, von wo das erste Bild aufgenommen wurde.
> Anhang anzeigen 412161


Hmm, Adlerstein bei Engelhardsberg?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2015)

Richtig! Du darfst!


----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Richtig! Du darfst!


Na dann... was für Kletterer... im doppelten Sinne ...quasi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. August 2015)

Blick auf Hirschbach?


----------



## alpenpass (16. August 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Blick auf Hirschbach?


Nein, bist aber gar ned so weit weg...


----------



## Lenka K. (18. August 2015)

Hirschbach wäre doch schon wieder nicht regelkonform .

Sieht irgendwie bekannt aus, könnte es Vorra sein???

Übrigens, drei Tage ohne Lösung, vielleicht wäre es angebracht, einen Tipp zu geben?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## boggnsagg (18. August 2015)

Blick auf Düsselbach von der Düsselbacher Wand?


----------



## alpenpass (19. August 2015)

boggnsagg schrieb:


> Blick auf Düsselbach von der Düsselbacher Wand?


 Ja, auch wenn Vorra nicht weit weg ist, es ist der Blick von der Düsselbacher Wand auf Düsselbach. Nun Du.


----------



## boggnsagg (19. August 2015)

Tja, nun denn, wo bin ich?


----------



## Lenka K. (19. August 2015)

Ha! Kapellenruine Arzlohe.

Ich komm schon noch dazu, ein Bild reinstellen zu dürfen .

   Lenka K.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2015)

Kapellenruine zum Heiligen Baum, am 1000hm-Weg Nähe Arzlohe!

Edit: Mist, zu langsam


----------



## Garminator (20. August 2015)

Mist, kommt davon, wenn man abends auf Konzert geht. Aber neuer Versuch.


----------



## boggnsagg (20. August 2015)

Richtig!
Ein echtes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen.
Also... nächstes Bild bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (21. August 2015)

Weiter geht's.

Mal ganz andere Felstürme, sowohl für Biker, als auch für Kletterer interessant.




 

Wo bin ich?

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## coast13 (21. August 2015)

Drei Brüder im Fichtelgebirge ?


----------



## Lenka K. (21. August 2015)

Stimmt, war wohl zu einfach. 

Also Coast, weitermachen!

  Lenka K.


----------



## coast13 (22. August 2015)

Ok, dann mal was anderes... 
Wer kennt den Ausblick ?


----------



## Achtzig (22. August 2015)

Ach nee du armer Tropf! Gute Besserung!


----------



## coast13 (22. August 2015)

Danke ! 
Aber nein, ich bin nicht mehr am Tropf


----------



## Phish (22. August 2015)

Nürnberg Erler Klinik?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Garminator (22. August 2015)

Gute Besserung. Kam das vom Biken?
Ich hoffe, du erwartest nicht die Zimmernummer.


----------



## coast13 (22. August 2015)

Erler ist richtig !! 

Danke Euch, kam nicht vom biken, soviel verrat ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phish (22. August 2015)

Da war ich zum Glück bisher auch nur als Besucher 

Habe leider noch keine Bilder von hier aus der Gegend, jemand anders bitte einspringen!


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (22. August 2015)

...mit einspringen kann ich leider auch derzeitig nicht dienen.
@coast13 : ich wünsche dir gute Besserung!
(PS: Ohne dir nahe zutreten, aber mit deinem Knie ist wirklich alles in Ordnung oder hat man was vergessen?)


----------



## coast13 (23. August 2015)

@MASCNORDLAND 
also mit meinem Knie is alles OK, sieht evtl aus der Perspektive etwas seltsam aus


----------



## Achtzig (24. August 2015)

Wer macht denn nun endlich mal weiter?!?


----------



## coast13 (24. August 2015)

immer der, der fragt


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2015)

Dann quetsche ich mich einfach dreist dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (24. August 2015)

Puh,  danke! Und ich hatte schon Sorge,  ich komm nimmer raus aus der Nummer...


----------



## microbat (24. August 2015)

Ehemaliger Sandtagebau bei Weißenbrunn.


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2015)

Klar. Topo kennt sich überall aus


----------



## microbat (25. August 2015)

...na dann muss ich mal wieder ein Bildle auftreiben...


----------



## microbat (26. August 2015)




----------



## Milan0 (26. August 2015)

Ich weiß es


----------



## microbat (26. August 2015)

Klar doch


----------



## Garminator (26. August 2015)

Am Steinbrüchlein, Nähe der Wirtschaft gegenüber.


----------



## microbat (26. August 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am Steinbrüchlein, Nähe der Wirtschaft gegenüber.


Ja


----------



## Garminator (27. August 2015)

Also dann. War gestern mit Sportback 513 unterwegs und hatte mal den Photo dabei. Das Bild entstand nach einem furchtbaren Anstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (27. August 2015)

Spitzenstein???


----------



## Garminator (28. August 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Spitzenstein???




Bingo, deine Runde


----------



## coast13 (28. August 2015)

Wo ist der Spitzenstein ?


----------



## static (28. August 2015)

Bei Wichsenstein:
http://www.frankenjura.com/klettern/poi/676


----------



## Garminator (28. August 2015)

Von Wichsenstein den Blaukreuz runter in Richtung Schlehenmühle. Am Beginn im Wald, bevor es runter geht steht er rechts etwas zurückgesetzt.


----------



## coast13 (28. August 2015)

Ok, danke für die Klärung ! 
ich war da schon mal (zu Fuß), konnt s aber nicht mehr einordnen


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Spitzenstein???



Hallo @SuShu , machst du weiter???


----------



## Achtzig (9. September 2015)

Nachdem @SuShu verschollen scheint hab ich gestern mal ein Foto gemacht. Damit mal wieder was weiter geht...


----------



## Achtzig (13. September 2015)

Keiner ne Idee? Zumindest  @scratch_a müsste da in letzter Zeit vorbei gekommen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2015)

Spionierst du mir nach? 
Sorry, wüsste nicht, wo das ist.  
Entweder ich bin dort wirklich noch nicht vorbei gekommen oder mir ist es einfach nur nicht aufgefallen...in letzter Zeit war ich in der fränkischen Schweiz (Muggendorf, Pottenstein), Hersbrucker Schweiz, Moritzberg+Umgebung, Altdorf-Nürnberg....mhhh.


----------



## Achtzig (13. September 2015)

@alpenpass könnte es auch wissen... Du erinnerst dich? 



scratch_a schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier vielleicht die Wege von dieser Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.78702.html?
> Lohnt es sich, die mal nach zu fahren? Falls ja, auf welchen Teil könnte man am ehersten verzichten, falls man abkürzen möchte? Danke schon mal für die Info, gerne auch per PN


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2015)

Also kann man es eingrenzen auf Umgebung Hersbruck-Hohenstein-Osternohe-Glatzenstein 
Bin ich letzte Woche wirklich gefahren, aber an das Bauwerk kann ich mich nicht erinnern, muss leider wer anders lösen


----------



## alpenpass (14. September 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> @alpenpass könnte es auch wissen... Du erinnerst dich?


 Danke für die Steilvorlage, ich glaub, der Groschen ist nun gefallen. Jetzt kann eigentlich nur noch das "Wasserschlößchen" in Hersbruck in Frage kommen. Liegt auf dem Wanderweg "MD zwischen Hersbruck und Kleedorf(Am Mittwoch bin ich im ersten Ansatz daran gescheitert, dass ich das KFZ-Kennzeichen nicht auflösen konnte. Zudem hat mich der Zaun irritiert.) ...hübsches, neues Kupferdächlein...


----------



## Achtzig (14. September 2015)

Genau das is es! 
Das Kennzeichen war fieß, gell? Groß Gerau, nicht wirklich Franken, auch wenn da im weiteren Umkreis mit Burg Frankenstein oder Fränkisch Crumbach durchaus einige Frankenrätsel-würdige Orte gäbe...
@alpenpass : Du bist's!


----------



## alpenpass (14. September 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Genau das is es!
> Das Kennzeichen war fieß, gell? Groß Gerau, nicht wirklich Franken, auch wenn da im weiteren Umkreis mit Burg Frankenstein oder Fränkisch Crumbach durchaus einige Frankenrätsel-würdige Orte gäbe...
> @alpenpass : Du bist's!


Ja wirklich, ich hatte deswegen schon aufgegeben, nur Dein Hinweis hat mich quasi nochmal erhellt  Bitte nun ein anderer ein Bild einstellen, ich bin in Reisevorbereitungen und ab morgen für einige Tage nicht online. Ich werd mich dafür gern mal wieder revanchieren. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2015)

ok, ich hab noch einen (oder zwei) gut: wo ist das?


----------



## derwaaal (24. September 2015)

Gemeinheit, dieses Rad hier zu posten, aber farblich passt es (fast) zum Laden!


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Oberer Markt 25
90562 Heroldsberg


----------



## Tom:-) (24. September 2015)

Absolut richtig und auch nicht schwer 

@derwaal: was ist an meinem bike auszusetzen?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)




----------



## derwaaal (24. September 2015)

ich tippe mal auf Fichtelgebirge, Oko, M-Weg?



Tom:) schrieb:


> @derwaal: was ist an meinem bike auszusetzen?


auszusetzen nur der Neidfaktor, aber ich hab jetzt gesehen ist gar kein BFe, dann geht's noch aber trotzdem schön und bestimmt schön zu fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Also, alter Zingaro, Fichtelgebirge stimmt.
Es ist aber nicht am Ochsenkopf, also auch nicht der M-Weg.


----------



## derwaaal (24. September 2015)

Hmm, dann darf jemand anders.
Aber schönes Scott uralt-Enduro, wie hieß das gleich wieder? Octane?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie das Uralt-Teil heißt. Ist ja nicht meins.


----------



## Garminator (24. September 2015)

Dann ist es wohl am Schneeberg? Auf dem Baum steht aber ein M, müsste also der M-Weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Der M-Weg am Ochsenkopf führt ja vom O-Gipfel süd-süd-westlich runter. Der isses nicht.
Am Schneeberg ist es auch nicht, es ist noch südlich der B303.


----------



## Achtzig (24. September 2015)

Octane sollte stimmen,  ein Kumpel von mir hat sich letztes Jahr mit so einem Eimer (soll nicht abfällig gemeint sein)  das Gesicht gebrochen, da lag das Rad ähnlich willenlos im Gebüsch. Kurzer deja vu...

PS : endlich geht es mal wieder weiter


----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2015)

Ja, weiß denn keiner, wo das ist?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. September 2015)

Von der Weissmainquelle runter nach Karches. Aber geographisch gesehen liegt's schon am O'kopf, tät ich sagen .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

Super. Stimmt genau.
Du hast ja Recht, zwischen Weismanquelle und dem Ochsenkopfgipfel gibt es keine Gelände-Senke.
Aber hätte ich gesagt "ja, Ochsenkopf", dann hätte das nur Verwirrung gestiftet.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. September 2015)

And now for something completely different 






Jeder Hersbruckalbler ist bestimmt schon oft vorbeigeradelt, allerdings stehen die Skulpturen etwas versteckt im Wald und sind mir erst in diesem Frühjahr, ale es noch kein Laub an den Bäumen gab, aufgefallen.

Wo steht diese Kuriosität?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2015)

Bin ich dann nicht dran? 
Ich hätte aber auch gesagt, dass die Weißmainquelle auf der (zugegeben sehr flachen) Flanke des Oko liegt.
Aber ich hab mir das auch nie so genau auf der Karte angeschaut.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

Nein, bist nicht dran.
Du hast doch den M-Weg entlang der Süd-Abfahrt gemeint, oder ?


----------



## digger235 (25. September 2015)

@Lenka K. 
Auf die Gefahr hin das ich falsch liege (jaja is scho i.d. Opf.) - Der Bogenschießplatz zwischen Ossinger und Pruppach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. September 2015)

@digger235 Ganz kalt. Wobei, schöne Bilder aus der Oberpfalz hätte ich zuhauf, nur wollen die hier halt MANCHE nicht sehen. Apropos, Ossinger liegt noch auf der Hersbrucker Alb??

@derwaaal Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dir das Feld zu überlassen, aber dann wollte ich der Allgemeinheit mein Waldfund nicht vorenthalten ...

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2015)

Ja, so ein schönes hätte ich nicht liefern können.


----------



## scratch_a (25. September 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @digger235 Ganz kalt. Wobei, schöne Bilder aus der Oberpfalz hätte ich zuhauf, nur wollen die hier halt MANCHE nicht sehen. Apropos, Ossinger liegt noch auf der Hersbrucker Alb??
> 
> @derwaaal Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dir das Feld zu überlassen, aber dann wollte ich der Allgemeinheit mein Waldfund nicht vorenthalten ...
> 
> ...



Müssen wir halt noch ein extra Oberpfalz-Bilderrätsel aufmachen


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

"Die Oberpfalz ist das Sizilien Bayerns."
Wakinian-Akhlee (der Schall der Donners), den Bayern Willy Michl nennen.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Die Oberpfalz ist das Sizilien Bayerns."
> Wakinian-Akhlee (der Schall der Donners), den Bayern Willy Michl nennen.



Ich dachte Oberpfalz wäre das SIBIRIEN Bayerns? Oder war des der Bayerwald?? 

Bei mir ist alles durcheinander, tue mich einfach schwer damit, die Hirschbacher Oberpfälzer von den Hartensteiner Franken sowohl optisch als auch akustisch zu unterscheiden .

Aber einen Oberpfalz Bilderunterfred sollten wir schon noch öffnen, würde jede menge schöner Bilder und Tourenideen ergeben!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

Das weiß ich doch nicht. Ich habe nur geschrieben, was der bayrische Lakota-Indianer gemeint hatte.




Bei dem, was der Schall des Donners so raucht - sogar oft auf der Bühne - da weiß ich auch nicht, wie verlässlich das ist, was der so sagt.
Am Ende: Ois is Blues und Isarflimmern wie im Paradies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

Damit jetzt nicht das Rätseln anfängt.
Das ist er, der "Sound of Thunder":


----------



## Lenka K. (25. September 2015)

Zurück zum Thema: keiner hat die Bären bemerkt?

Also Tip Nummer 2: ungefähr in der Richtung, in die die rechte Pranke des stehenden Bären zeigt, gibt's in c500m Entfernung ein Café, dass für seine xxxx bekannt und heissgeliebt ist.

Also, wo bin ich?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (26. September 2015)

Die Beschreibung klingt wie das Windbeutel Cafe beim Hohensteiner Hof. Nur Bären habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Achtzig (26. September 2015)

Mir auch nicht. Ich schwöre, da sind bloß Ziegen! Aber Lenka is ja auch schon mal dran vorbei...

PS : ich mein immernoch wir könnten ruhig die Nachbarn hier mit integrieren. Besser nix verstehen als wieder wochenlang Tote Hose. Und nach bayerischen Asketen rätseln wir doch auch schon...


----------



## SuShu (26. September 2015)

Bin voll Deiner Meinung


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2015)

@Garminator Richtig!

Die Bären stehen a bissl abseits des roten X Wanderweges, der von Hohenstein runter nach Algersdorf führt. Von Hohenstein kommend geht kurz nach der kurzen Auffahrt (rechts Abzweig Burgrundweg) ein unscheibarer Trampelpfad links ab, nach c50m stehen die Viecher vor einem kleinen Turm.

Foto wurde im April aufgenommen, hoffe, die Bären sind immer noch da .

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2015)

Noch bist ja imma nu drooo ?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Noch bist ja imma nu drooo ?


Bahnhof?

Ich tät sagen, @Garminator macht weiter.

Servus,

. Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2015)

Nicht Bahnhof, Blackout nennt man das. Habe echt Dein "@Garminator Richtig!" übersehen.
Naja, das Alter...


----------



## Garminator (27. September 2015)

Also gut, auch wenn ich denke, dass ich es nicht erraten habe, da ich diese Bären nie gesehen habe. 
Aber erst morgen, da ich dann erst neue Bilder habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (28. September 2015)

Die Bilder heute waren Müll, die Kamera taugt nichts. Daher nochmals was Altes.


----------



## pristo (28. September 2015)

Hallo, ich lese hier schon eine ganze Zeit interessiert mit. Heute glaube ich, dass ich das Rätsel lösen kann. Das Foto ist auf dem Berg zwischen Hohenstadt und Pommelsbrunn entstanden. Es dürfte sich um die Burgruine Lichtenstein handeln.


----------



## scratch_a (28. September 2015)

Ja, das Bild ist aber schon etwas älter, oder? Aktuell hängt doch unter der Infotafel ein "Gipfelbuch"?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. September 2015)

Stammt das Foto aus der Zeit vor dem Wanderwegsmassaker dort? Hab' die Tour zu spät entdeckt heul!

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (29. September 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Es dürfte sich um die Burgruine Lichtenstein handeln.



Jawohl, damit ist der Ball in deinem Feld.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zeit vor dem Wanderwegsmassaker



Genau, ist schon älter. Aber wie oben geschrieben, sind die gestrigen Aufnahmen fast alle unscharf oder nich erkennbar. Und einen Fraischstein (war dort unterwegs) wollte ich nicht schon wieder einstellen.


----------



## pristo (29. September 2015)

Leider hab ich keine bessere Qualität, weil Handyfoto. Die Richtung der Aufnahme ist etwa in Richtung Norden.


----------



## pristo (30. September 2015)

Nachdem es zum Bild ruhig geblieben ist, ein kleiner Hinweis:
Hinter dem Föhrenast (rechts im Bild) kann man am Horizont bei guten Sichtverhältnissen die höchsten Gebäude der größten Stadt Mittelfrankens sehen.


----------



## alpenpass (30. September 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Nachdem es zum Bild ruhig geblieben ist, ein kleiner Hinweis:
> Hinter dem Föhrenast (rechts im Bild) kann man am Horizont bei guten Sichtverhältnissen die höchsten Gebäude der größten Stadt Mittelfrankens sehen.


ja, weiss der Deibel  ich kenn ja schon viele ecken, aber selten bei einem so schönem "Landschaftsbild" so unsicher gewesen. Stehst du möglicherweise südwestlich von Nürnberg, etwa am Heidenberg (Kammerstein)????


----------



## pristo (30. September 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ja, weiss der Deibel  ich kenn ja schon viele ecken, aber selten bei einem so schönem "Landschaftsbild" so unsicher gewesen. Stehst du möglicherweise südwestlich von Nürnberg, etwa am Heidenberg (Kammerstein)????


Nein, der Heidenberg ist es nicht. Das Foto entstand etwa 25 km davon entfernt. Noch ein Tipp: An dem Aussichtspunkt führt ein bekannter, über 500 km langer Wanderweg vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (30. September 2015)

Ist das am Frankenweg bei Hegnenberg?


----------



## pristo (30. September 2015)

Ja, das ist am Frankenweg. Aber nicht bei Hegnenberg, weil der Aufnahmeort weit im Süden von Nürnberg liegt.
Da man auf dem Foto, außer der Vegetation, wenig sehen kann, was zur Lösung beiträgt, möchte ich das Geheimnis 
lüften.
Der Aufnahmeort befindet sich am südlichen Albrand, an dem sich dort auch der Frankenweg, bzw. der frühere Albrandweg entlang
windet. Die Stelle befindet sich ungefähr in der Mitte des Ortedreiecks Kaltenbuch/Geyern/Ettenstatt. Bei guter Sicht kann
man von dort bis Nürnberg schauen. Man erkennt den Fernsehturm und auch den Business-Tower. Bei Google-Earth sind an besagter
Stelle Fotos eingestellt.
Bitte jemand anderer weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (30. September 2015)

Mist, das hätte ich gekannt, habs aber zu spät gelesen . Da hatte ich meine allererste MTB-Fahrt mit meinem allerersten MTB....


----------



## pristo (30. September 2015)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mist, das hätte ich gekannt, habs aber zu spät gelesen . Da hatte ich meine allererste MTB-Fahrt mit meinem allerersten MTB....


Da war ich wohl zu schnell.


----------



## alpenpass (30. September 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist am Frankenweg. Aber nicht bei Hegnenberg, weil der Aufnahmeort weit im Süden von Nürnberg liegt.
> Da man auf dem Foto, außer der Vegetation, wenig sehen kann, was zur Lösung beiträgt, möchte ich das Geheimnis
> lüften.
> Der Aufnahmeort befindet sich am südlichen Albrand, an dem sich dort auch der Frankenweg, bzw. der frühere Albrandweg entlang
> ...


Das ist mal ne schöne und, hier zumindest, seltene Gegend. Ich kenn sie allerdings nur von gelegentlichen Rennradausflügen, weil  leider zu weit von meinem eigentlichem Einzugsgebiet entfernt. bitte mehr davon...  Wie wärs, wenn @ragazza weitermacht?


----------



## Garminator (1. Oktober 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> weit im Süden von Nürnberg liegt.


Da haben mir noch nicht mal die Ortsnamen was gesagt. Musste googlen. Mal schauen, ob jetzt mehr vom Süden kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne schöne und, hier zumindest, seltene Gegend. Ich kenn sie allerdings nur von gelegentlichen Rennradausflügen, weil  leider zu weit von meinem eigentlichem Einzugsgebiet entfernt. bitte mehr davon...  Wie wärs, wenn @ragazza weitermacht?


aus Franken habe ich kaum Bilder, da ich meistens in der Oberpfalz unterwegs bin. Ich nehme mal diesen nördlichen Randbezirk, bis ich was typisches aus dem Süden finde:


----------



## Garminator (1. Oktober 2015)

Ist das vielleicht beim Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen?


----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht beim Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen?


nein, diesml nicht. In Treuchtlingen gibts nur Kalk- und ein wenig Sandstein. Die Felsen hier sind wesentlich älteren Datums.


----------



## Achtzig (3. Oktober 2015)

Bin vorhin mit'm Lift über ein ähnlich gelbes flatterband geschwebt,  aber die Felsen da haben irgendwie auch nicht wirklich zu denen im Bild gepasst...


----------



## ragazza (3. Oktober 2015)

ok, weils schwer scheint, noch ein kleiner Tip: es ist ein bei MTB-Fahrern sehr populäres Mittelgebirge. Einer der beiden Main-Quellflüsse entspringt dort. Ich will aber den Namen des Berges, auf dem das Foto gemacht wurde.


----------



## pristo (3. Oktober 2015)

Ist der Berg bei Osternohe?


----------



## Jojo10 (3. Oktober 2015)

Von der Beschreibung her würde ich Ochsenkopf raten.

Gruß


----------



## ragazza (3. Oktober 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Von der Beschreibung her würde ich Ochsenkopf raten.
> 
> Gruß


ja also, geht doch .


----------



## Jojo10 (4. Oktober 2015)

Mist, jetzt ist meine Bildschuld auf drei angewachsen.
Ich verspreche den Winter über fleißig Tourfotos zu machen.

Weitermachen...

Gruß


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2015)

ok, mir ist noch was eingefallen. Sehr schwer, liegt aber auf einem (inzwischen mit Bike-Verbot belegten ) Wanderweg. Ich kann das Verbot nie verstehen, ich war auf dem Wanderweg viel unterwegs und hatte oft keinen einzigen Wanderer angetroffen. Falls doch, waren wir meist in ein freundliches Gespräch geraten. Nur ein lokaler Dackelbesitzer aus dem Ort in der Nähe des Bildes legt sich anscheinend regelmäßig und lang auf die Lauer um die bösen MTBler anzumahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (4. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem "verbotenen" Wanderweg dürfte es sich um den Panoramaweg im Altmühltal handeln. Die Aufnahme müsste bei Pappenheim entstanden sein.


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Bei dem "verbotenen" Wanderweg dürfte es sich um den Panoramaweg im Altmühltal handeln. Die Aufnahme müsste bei Pappenheim entstanden sein.


nicht schlecht, aber nicht ganz. Ein bisschen weiter Richtung Grenze nach Bayern.... auch ein berühmter Ort, wegen seinen Fossilienfunden. Die letzte Gemeinde hier, wo fränkisch gesprochen wird. Danach nur noch bayrisch. Jetzt ists aber leicht.


----------



## pristo (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab wegen der 3 Wanderwegtafeln (M-D Weg, Panoramaweg und "2" Naturpark Atlmühltal) auf Pappenheim getippt, weil die sich dort treffen. Nach deiner Hilfe hab ich aber jetzt bemerkt, dass es die gleichen Wegmarkierungen auch bei Solnhofen gibt. Hoffentlich lieg ich jetzt richtig . Das Bike-Verbot dort versteh ich auch net .


----------



## Garminator (4. Oktober 2015)

von diesem speziellen Bauern hab sogar ich schon gehört, obwohl weit weg. Mir fällt nur nicht der genaue Ort ein. Müsste aber bei Sonthofen sein.


----------



## derwaaal (4. Oktober 2015)

Sonthofen ist aber arg weit weg!


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2015)

Solnhofen ist richtig. Sonthofen ist im Allgäu und wieder eine ganz andere Nummer. Da gibts aber auch nen verbotetenen Weg, den ich heuer schon gefa....angeschaut habe .
Der Ball liegt bei dir, Pristo


----------



## pristo (4. Oktober 2015)

Ein Bild von der letzten Ausfahrt bei herrlichstem Wetter.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub ich weiß es... Hab von dem Ort selbst auch schon ein Bild hier eingestellt


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2015)

der Burgus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (4. Oktober 2015)

ragazza schrieb:


> der Burgus ?


Nein, das wäre damals weit hinter dem Limes im Germanenland gewesen.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß es... Hab von dem Ort selbst auch schon ein Bild hier eingestellt


Ja, ich hab´s grad gesehen. Bitte um Aufklärung - und du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre damals weit hinter dem Limes im Germanenland gewesen.
> 
> 
> Ja, ich hab´s grad gesehen. Bitte um Aufklärung - und du bist an der Reihe.


Keilberg bei Kucha mit der St. Ottmar-Kapelle

Neues Foto kommt...


----------



## Garminator (10. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem einige Tage vergangen sind, mach ich mal weiter, bevor das Ganze abstirbt. Ziehe mein Bild natürlich zurück, falls sich Warrior Princess demnächst meldet.


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Keilberg bei Kucha mit der St. Ottmar-Kapelle
> 
> Neues Foto kommt...



Hier das Bild:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, komplett verpeilt!
Danke für's einspringen!!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Oktober 2015)

Knopfstein bei Bärnfels, gegenüber Gästehaus Brütting .

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (11. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, wie immer.
Ich glaube, du kennst jede Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Oktober 2015)

Das bestimmt nicht, aber Bärnfels liegt quasi in meinem fränkischen Heimrevier . Bild kommt morgen.

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Oktober 2015)

Weiter geht's mit schönen Felsgebilden.

Wo steht dieser--für hiesige Verhältnisse eher ungewöhnlich hoher--Turm?



 

Richtig, im Grenzgebiet!  Aber wo genau und wie heisst er?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Oktober 2015)

Rabenstein?


----------



## SuShu (13. Oktober 2015)

Nicht ganz. Das ist der Rabenfels. Steht im Krottenseer Forst. Der Erzweg und Eichkatzlweg führen dort vorbei.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Oktober 2015)

@SuShu Richtig! Kletternde Bikerinnen sind klar im Vorteil... Also, auf geht's!

Im Krottenseer Forst gibt's übrigens schöne Pfade, aber vor allem im östlichen Teil auch viele von den Bayersichen Staatsforsten massakrierten Wege ... . Das Blaubeerenmeer dort bringt mindestens im Sommer ein Bisschen Trost ...

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Oktober 2015)

Der tollste Pfad dort heißt "action directe" und ist am Waldkopf....


----------



## derwaaal (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du den schon mal begangen hast, dann höchsten Respekt!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Oktober 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der tollste Pfad dort heißt "action directe" und ist am Waldkopf....



Warum in die Ferne schweifen, am Rabenfels gibt's eine wunderschöne 1-Zug 8-, eine fiese, speckige 7, eine überraschend technische 6+ und eine gemüsige, aber im oberen Teil ansprechende 6-. Und wenn wir schon beim "namedropping" sind, dann auch den recht bekannten "Ghettoblaster, 10".

Zurück zum radeln: @SuShu bitte weitermachen, oder, falls kein Bild zur Hand, den Stab weitergeben (an @WarriorPrincess vielleicht?)

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Oktober 2015)

@Derwaal: Leider nicht.
Die "action directe" hat noch nicht mal meine Nachbarin geschafft, obwohl sie als erste Frau damals den Ghettoblaster geklettert hat...


----------



## derwaaal (14. Oktober 2015)

Dann gibt's ja noch Ziele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann meine letzte vertane Chance.
Ist zwar kein bekannter Ort abevielleicht einfach mal was anderes.


 Ich hoffe, es ist immer noch da, ansonsten lautet die Frage "Wo war das? Hat das jemand anderes auch gesehen?"


----------



## Jojo10 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Der lachende Stein.
Das Ding ist doch irgendwo in der Gegend von Osternohe, oder?

Gruß


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2015)

Ganz grob gesehen ist das die richtige Richtung, ja, aber vielleicht etwas genauer irgendwer???


----------



## SuShu (14. Oktober 2015)

An dem bin ich auch schon vorbei gekommen. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war das auf dem Stück "Blaukreuz" von Osten kommend Richtung Hohenstein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, isses!
Damit hat @SuShu sich doppelt das Recht auf das nächste Bild gesichert


----------



## SuShu (14. Oktober 2015)

Habe leider keine Bilder. Wer etwas nettes hat, darf gerne weiter machen.


----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2015)

Hätte nen relativ bekannten Ort aus ner Region die mehr von Waldautobahnen durchzogen ist. Hier kommt man aber vorbei wenn man auf nen bekannten Berg mit ner Spitzenabfahrt will.....


----------



## derwaaal (15. Oktober 2015)

Ist das nicht bei Kalchreuth, etwas östlich von der Wolfsfelder Wiese?
Die Straße von Kalchreuth nach Neunhof ist quasi rechts hinter uns.
Nein?


----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2015)

Nein....... saukalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2015)

Dachte ich mir fast dass es nur ähnlich aussieht, irgendwas hat mich auch bei dem Bildvergleich gestört.
Dann übergebe ich den Ratestab.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Oktober 2015)

@Schoschi Vielleicht ein Tipp? Scheint doch recht unbekannt zu sein ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2015)

Heieiei, scheint echt schwer zu sein. Das ist die Bildeiche, logisch eigentlich, in Unterfranken. Direkt an einer fetten Schotterstraßenkreuzung.


----------



## ragazza (18. Oktober 2015)

Schoschi, was machstn du in Unnerfrangn ? Hast di verloffn ?


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2015)

Naa, die Schwiegerleut besuchen......


----------



## pristo (18. Oktober 2015)

Etz is leicht dank Google; die Bildeiche im Steinacher Forst (Rhön), westlich von Bad Neustadt; in der Gegend war ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2015)

Oh mann, stimmt. Hab sogar vorher mal Bildeiche gegoogelt um sicher zu gehen, allerdings hab ich mir dann nur mal die erstbeste angeschaut und das war dann ne Andere..............gibt ja wirklich viele....


----------



## pristo (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mal was leichtes:


----------



## alpenpass (19. Oktober 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was leichtes:
> QUOTE]
> Hmm,  Du stehst oberhalb vom "Hohlen Fels" am Happurger Stausee und blickst Richtung Förrenbach?!


----------



## pristo (19. Oktober 2015)

Das ging ja schnell. Alles richtig, Blick oberhalb vom "Hohlen Fels" in Richtung Förrenbach.
Ich hab gedacht es ist a bissl schwerer, wenn´s mal net der Blick zum Stausee ist. Falsch gedacht.
Alpenpass du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (21. Oktober 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell. Alles richtig, Blick oberhalb vom "Hohlen Fels" in Richtung Förrenbach.
> Ich hab gedacht es ist a bissl schwerer, wenn´s mal net der Blick zum Stausee ist. Falsch gedacht.
> Alpenpass du bist dran.


Na dann will ich es auch nicht allzu schwer machen. Wer kennt's?


----------



## Achtzig (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich 
(also wenn ich nicht irre)


----------



## alpenpass (21. Oktober 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich
> (also wenn ich nicht irre)


----------



## alpenpass (21. Oktober 2015)

lass hören...


----------



## Garminator (21. Oktober 2015)

War da schon lange nicht mehr. Warte mal auf "Achtzig".


----------



## Achtzig (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde sagen, der Festungsfriedhof am Rotenberg. Und hoff,  ich hab nicht all zu doll auf den Putz gehauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (22. Oktober 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Festungsfriedhof am Rotenberg


Wäre auch mein Tip gewesen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Ist bestimmt schon 4 oder 5 Jahre her.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wäre auch mein Tip gewesen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Ist bestimmt schon 4 oder 5 Jahre her.


Ihr habt natürlich beide recht. Ist dort immer eine etwas eigentümliche Atmosphäre, find ich... So damit werf ich den Ball @Achtzig zu...


----------



## Achtzig (22. Oktober 2015)

Also,  ich hab da vor einiger Zeit schon mal was gefunden,  mal schauen,  ob das wer kennt.  Plakativ genug ist's ja. Aber aus einer hier bisher echt stiefmütterlich behandelten Ecke:





Und ich entschuldige mich schon mal,  u. U.  wird surfen ich die nächsten zwei Tage nur schwer gehen. Also nicht böse sein wenn's länger dauert...


----------



## coast13 (22. Oktober 2015)

würd mal sagen, du warst im südlichen Teil vom LK Ansbach unterwegs


----------



## Achtzig (23. Oktober 2015)

Das ist gut möglich  weiter?


----------



## coast13 (23. Oktober 2015)

im schönen, weltbekannten Ort Dorfkemmathen 

Es darf aber jemand anders weitermachen...hab keine Bilder, da seit 10 Wo nicht mehr auf m Rad


----------



## Achtzig (23. Oktober 2015)

Genau da! Und daneben war noch der Schlangen beschwörer , echt nett gemacht! Also,  wer will noch mal wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Garminator (23. Oktober 2015)

Da ich Dorfkemmathen lediglich durch Google gleich gefunden habe, wollte ich nicht.


Achtzig schrieb:


> Also, wer will noch mal



Nachdem Coast13 aber verzichtet, mal was anderes. Den Garten habe ich bei einer meiner letzten Ausfahrten gesehen. Seltsamerweise nie vorher bemerkt.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Oktober 2015)

Oh mei ... was hab' ich hier nur losgetreten ...

Ist aber lustig, der fränkische Kuriositätenkabinett .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da ich Dorfkemmathen lediglich durch Google gleich gefunden habe, wollte ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Nachdem Coast13 aber verzichtet, mal was anderes. Den Garten habe ich bei einer meiner letzten Ausfahrten gesehen. Seltsamerweise nie vorher bemerkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 430505


Das könnte der "Chinesische Garten" in Stettenberg sein. Also zwischen Heroldsberg und Kalchreuth. An der Ecke mündet der Pfad von der Stettenbergschlucht ein. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, liegt vielleicht am Wunderbaren Sonnenschein


----------



## Garminator (24. Oktober 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> "Chinesische Garten" in Stettenberg


Leider nicht richtig. War klar, dass dies der erste Tip ist. Dieser Garten ist etwas kleiner und liegt ca. 25 km entfernt.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Leider nicht richtig. War klar, dass dies der erste Tip ist. Dieser Garten ist etwas kleiner und liegt ca. 25 km entfernt.


Dachte ich mir fast, zu gepflegt...der Garten auf Deinem Bild! Gib doch mal nen Tipp, z.B. die Himmelsrichtung. Ich sag einfach mal, dann ist es irgendwo in der Nähe von Gräfenberg...


----------



## Garminator (25. Oktober 2015)

Ziemlich genau nordöstlich von Stettenberg.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau nordöstlich von Stettenberg.


 Hab grad das Lineal angelegt: Kann sich dann nur um Betzenstein handeln, hi hi


----------



## Garminator (25. Oktober 2015)

Nein nicht ganz. Luftlinie sind es nur ca. 20 km, die 25 bezogen sich auf die Fahrtstrecke mit Rad. Zusatzinfo: Direkt nebenan ist eine Einrichtung des Landkreises Forchheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (26. Oktober 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nein nicht ganz. Luftlinie sind es nur ca. 20 km, die 25 bezogen sich auf die Fahrtstrecke mit Rad. Zusatzinfo: Direkt nebenan ist eine Einrichtung des Landkreises Forchheim.


Dann fällt mir nur noch Obertrubach mit dem Bildungshaus ein.. ansonsten muss ich passen


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem schon einige Tage rum sind, die Lösung. Der japanische Garten befindet sich bei Hiltpoltstein, Wanderweg Rotkreis, östlich der Vesuchsanstalt für Obstanbau. 
War schwer, aber da dort schöne Trails sind, dachte ich, dass der Garten schon mal bemerkt wurde. Bitte ein anderer weitermachen.


----------



## Achtzig (29. Oktober 2015)

Will keiner? Hab vorhin noch was gefunden, kennt das wer?


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2015)

Nie gesehen. Ein Grab für ein Haustier?


----------



## Achtzig (30. Oktober 2015)

Muss dann irgendwas zwischen Dogge und Rind gewesen sein.
Aber ist an der Stelle auch recht neu,  zumindest hab ich's bisher auch noch nicht gesehen. Auch die vielen Stein Männchen sind mir neu. Aber die Stelle kennst du 100 prozentig!


----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich fühle mich überfordert. Falls es im Bereich Festung, Glatzenstein oder Hans-Görgel ist, da war ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Achtzig (31. Oktober 2015)

Nee,  viiiel weiter im Süden. Fast schon Altdorf


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2015)

Mhh...sollte ich dann ja eigentlich kennen 
Irgendwo aufm Weg zum Moritzberg?


----------



## Achtzig (31. Oktober 2015)

Da seid ihr alle absolut sicher schon vorbei. Aber vielleicht is das echt zu neu?


----------



## Achtzig (31. Oktober 2015)

Altdorf - Moritzberg is zumindest  schon mal die richtige Richtung. Wobei auf dem Weg noch ne coole Abfahrt vor dem ziel liegt.  Und auch der Weg an sich is Top! Kennt ihr sicher alle. Ich wart mal ab,  ob's morgen wem wie Schuppen von den Augen fällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2015)

Coole Abfahrt?
Weißenbrunn, Entenberg oder Nonnenberg? Mehr fallen mir da grad nicht ein. Liegt es auf dem DW?


----------



## Garminator (1. November 2015)

Bei cooler Abfahrt vor Moritzberg fällt mir nur Nonnenberg oder der Pfinzingweg runter nach Entenberg ein. Da ich Nonnenberg ausschließe wg. der vielen Buchenblätter nehm ich mal an die Abfahrt runter nach Entenberg auf dem Pfinzingweg.


----------



## Achtzig (1. November 2015)

Ja,  schon so heiß,  dass man sich die Finger brennen könnte. Das Stück Trail, auf dem ich da war,  hat wohl keine Markierung. Ist aber auch da oben beim pp. Ich fahr da immer dieser Albvereinsmarkierung hinterher und bieg dann mal rechts ab auf so nen schmalen weg. Da ist das dann.  Der weg führt weiter vorn wieder auf den pp/dw/gelbstrich und was da alles ist... 
Vielleicht kennt das hier wer:?


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2015)

Entweder ich bin da immer zu schnell unterwegs oder ich fahr anders. Kenn die Stelle nicht, bin aber gespannt, welcher Weg das ist.


----------



## otti44 (2. November 2015)

Klar kennen wir das:
Verbindungsfeldweg Dorfhaus - Bierweg, ca. 500m vor der Einmündung in den Bierweg (Bierweg = Verbindung Oberrüsseelbach, Solarpark - Lillachquelle)


----------



## Achtzig (2. November 2015)

otti44 schrieb:


> Klar kennen wir das:


Ich wäre sonst auch echt vom Glauben abgefallen! Stimmt natürlich! Du bist dran!


----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2015)

otti44 schrieb:


> Klar kennen wir das:
> Verbindungsfeldweg Dorfhaus - Bierweg, ca. 500m vor der Einmündung in den Bierweg (Bierweg = Verbindung Oberrüsseelbach, Solarpark - Lillachquelle)


Ach, daher kam es mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## otti44 (3. November 2015)

Sorry, ich mache beim radeln keine Bilder.
derwaal, mach du bitte weiter.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Achtzig (4. November 2015)

@derwaaal : Wie schaut's aus? Oder soll ein/eine andere/r?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. November 2015)

Ich schau mal nach ob ich was hab, aber ich weiß gar net warum mir die Ähre zuteil wird, ich hab ja nix erraten.


----------



## derwaaal (4. November 2015)




----------



## Garminator (4. November 2015)

Definitiv in Deutschland, so ordentlich, wie die aufgestellt sind.
Ich denke, es ist einer der zahlreichen jüdischen Friedhöfe in Franken, nur welcher?
Mal schauen, ob ihn einer ohne einen weiteren Hinweis erkennt.


----------



## Sportback513 (4. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen das ist der Judenfriedhof auf dem Judenberg bei Pretzfeld.
An dem bin ich sogar schon mit Garminator dran vorbeigekommen


----------



## Garminator (4. November 2015)

Hallo J. war auch meine erste Idee, aber der Wald ist mir auf dem Bild zu licht dafür. Vor einiger Zeit bin ich mit dem Rennrad von Lichtenstein Richtung Walberla unterwegs gewesen. Da kam ich an einem jüd. Friedhof vorbei, der in meiner Erinnerung den Bild entsprechen könnte. Aber der Alzheimer lässt mir den Ort nicht mehr einfallen und auf der Karte find ich ihn auch nicht mehr.


----------



## derwaaal (4. November 2015)

@Sportback513 hat gewonnen!

@Garminator kann schon der gewesen sein, aber sind keine geteerten Straßen wenn ich mich recht entsinne, höchstens Schotter, dann hast Du wohl Deinen Renner als Crosser eingesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (4. November 2015)

Ich hätte mal nen alten Baum zu bieten.


----------



## Garminator (4. November 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> hast Du wohl Deinen Renner als Crosser eingesetzt



Ein paar Kilometer gehn immer. Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, aber der GP 4000 S packt das locker.
Beim Baum kann ich nur feststellen, dass er im Wald steht.
Sportback513: Vielleicht auf dem Georg-Kanzler Weg runter nach Leutenbach?


----------



## Sportback513 (5. November 2015)

"Baum im Wald" kann ich leider nicht als Lösung zählen lassen
Auf dem Georg-Kanzler Weg steht der Baum auch nicht.
Ich gebe mal nen Tipp.
Der Baum (müsste ne Linde sein) steht an einem Wanderweg zwischen 
zwei bekannten Sehenswürdigkeiten in der Fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## Sportback513 (6. November 2015)

Ok,ich seh schon, Ihr braucht noch nen Hinweis.
Dieser Aussichtspunkt ist in der Nähe von der Linde.


----------



## Garminator (7. November 2015)

Nähe Sieghardstor bei Doos?


----------



## Sportback513 (7. November 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nähe Sieghardstor bei Doos?



Nein,etwas weiter Nord-östlich.


----------



## Garminator (8. November 2015)

Mit dem MTB bin ich leider noch nie nördlich der Linie Doos-Köttweinsdorf-Unterailsfeld gewesen. Bin daher total ahnungslos. Auf der Karte finde ich auch keinen entsprechenden Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## Sportback513 (8. November 2015)

Ok,einen hau ich noch raus ,
ansonsten wird morgen aufgelöst...
Gleicher Aussichtspavillon,nur andere Blickrichtung.


----------



## Garminator (8. November 2015)

Scheint das Ailsbachtal bei Burg Rabenstein zu sein. Den Aussichtspunkt bzw. den gesuchten Baum kenn ich mangels Ortskenntnis aber nicht. Die Gegend wird aber definitiv nächstes Jahr nachgeholt.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2015)

Wieso erst nächstes Jahr?
Schlamm kann man abwaschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (8. November 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Scheint das Ailsbachtal bei Burg Rabenstein zu sein. Den Aussichtspunkt bzw. den gesuchten Baum kenn ich mangels Ortskenntnis aber nicht. Die Gegend wird aber definitiv nächstes Jahr nachgeholt.



Glückwunsch,ist natürlich richtig!
Die Linde und der Aussichtspunkt befinden sich auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg zwischen Burg Rabenstein
und der Sophienhöhle.


----------



## Garminator (13. November 2015)

So, habe die Schamfrist abgewartet, da ich der Auffassung bin, das Foto nicht konkret genug errraten zu haben. Sei´s drum, stell ich halt was Neues ein.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2015)

Du stehst vor einem Herrgottsüberhang in der Fränkischen Schweiz .

Spass beiseite, vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit für einen Tip?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (16. November 2015)

liegt so ziemlich an der nördlichen Bereichsgrenze meiner Einzuggebietes mit dem Bike. Siehe meinen Beitrag Nr. 1599.


----------



## pristo (16. November 2015)

Ist der Felsen mit Kreuz östlich des Sieghardtfelsens, auf dem IFS Weg zwischen Doos und Köttweinsdorf? Zumindest bei Google Erde sind dort entsprechende Bilder platziert.


----------



## Garminator (16. November 2015)

Genau. Dein Bild bitte.


----------



## pristo (16. November 2015)

So, hier ein neues Rätsel.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2015)

Historischer Grenzstein der Reichsstadt Nürnberg an der "Fraischgrenze" bei Obertrubach.


----------



## Garminator (17. November 2015)

Mist, zu spät wieder reingeschaut. Habe diese Steine durch das Rätsel von Lenka K. kennengelernt und der Trail da entlang ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2015)

Ja, bevor ich jetzt ein Bild reinstelle, hätte ich schon gerne eine "offizielle" Bestätigung...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2015)

Nachdem keine Antwort kommt....


----------



## Garminator (17. November 2015)

Müsste die Ziegelmühle im Trubachtal sein. 
Auch schöne Strecke fürs Rennrad.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2015)

BINGO.


----------



## Garminator (17. November 2015)

Na dann. 


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wieso erst nächstes Jahr?
> Schlamm kann man abwaschen...


Hab ich beherzigt. Hier das Bild davon.


----------



## pristo (17. November 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Historischer Grenzstein der Reichsstadt Nürnberg an der "Fraischgrenze" bei Obertrubach.





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, bevor ich jetzt ein Bild reinstelle, hätte ich schon gerne eine "offizielle" Bestätigung...


Ja, komplett richtig. In diesem Fall ein Grenzstein zwischen Obertrubach und Leienfels auf dem Frankenweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (17. November 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nachdem keine Antwort kommt....


wir leben schon in einem wirklich herrlich schönen Land. Viele wissen das leider nicht einmal. Nur mal so als Bildkommentar off topic


----------



## Garminator (17. November 2015)

ragazza schrieb:


> wir leben schon in einem wirklich herrlich schönen Land



Oft meine Worte, wenn ich mit Bekannten unterwegs bin. Da muss man nicht immer in die Ferne fahren bzw. fliegen.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2015)

Hohe Leite. Im Frühsommer Treffpunkt von unzähligen Schwalbenschwanz Schmetterlingen ...

Ach, weckt das Bild schöne Erinnerungen, jetzt, wo ich mich bei Sonnenschein und fast sommerlichen Temperaturen über die heimatlichen Forstpisten in den Voralpen quälen muss .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (18. November 2015)

Genau, die Hohe Leite zwischen Haßlach und Steifling.
Wie schon mal erwähnt, du kennst fast alles.
Grüße


----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2015)

Naja, die Abfahrt von Köttweinsdorf nach Doos hab' ich z.B. noch nie gemacht, muss im nächsten Jahr nachholen .

Aber zurück zum felsigen Frankenland. Wie heisst dieses Türmchen und wo steht es?



 
Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. November 2015)

Santa Maria, med verda...würde ich auf Ladinisch dazu sagen...und weil ich allzugut weiß, was das ist, sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2015)

Ja, grün ist das Ding auf dem Foto. Aber das namensgebende Ding ist eher weiss ... Ob es sowas auch im Grödnertal gibt???

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. November 2015)

"Med verda" bedeutet "gib acht" auf Ladinisch....hat nichts mit "grün" zu tun.

Ladinisch spricht man übrigens nicht nur im Val Gherdeina, sondern auch im Fassa-Tal, im Gader-Tal, in Buchenstein, in Cortina d'Ampezzo und in Landstrichen des Belluno.

Ich liebe diese bleichen Berge, ob mit ob ohne "Enrosadüra".

Heut habe ich mir die (angebliche) Geschichte des "Bera Luis" im TV angesehen ("Der schmale Grat der Wahrheit"). Naja, ganz so wie sonst üblich, ganz so negativ haben sie dabei die "Reichsgletscherspalte" nicht dargestellt. Trotzdem ein schlechter Film, der die Verherrlichung des NAZI-Parteigängers Trenker fortsetzt. Schade, Tobi Moretti, hast schon Besseres gemacht.

So, wer enträtselt jetzt den Pilz?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2015)

Schon klar, bedla jedlá. Und wie heisst der Pilz auf ladinisch?  Und furlanisch?

Und vor allem: wo steht er?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2015)

"Stolowakisch" oder slowakisch hast du es ja schon gesagt.
Dorogaya Ljenotschka, jetzt vermute ich, dass Du den Namen also von dort hast, wo man "stolowakisch" spricht.

Funge heist der Pilz auf Ladinisch.
Furlanisch kenne ich nicht wirklich - sollte aber dem Ladinischen Wort wohl sehr ähnlich sein.

Mia madre me disse, non devi giocare con gli zingari nel bosco....

Und das Bild soll entschlüsseln, wer mag. Ich kenn' es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2015)

sorry ...error.
Löschen bitte.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2015)

Also, ein paar Tips hätten wir schon.
@DaFriiitz Falsch, Leo u Wiki besser bemühen 

Vielleicht mag sich jemand zum Rätselbild KONSTRUKTIV äussern?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (19. November 2015)

Is das der Parasolfels, der linke?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2015)

Richtig.
Aber die Location ist doch nicht mehr in Franken....


----------



## Achtzig (19. November 2015)

Wer wird denn da so kleinlich sein? Gerade bei der Signatur...  ;-)

Aber nachdem ich jetzt wohl dran bin, und naturschönheitsmäßig grad voll abstinken würde, wieder eher was kurioses:





PS: Sorry, @Lenka K. , dass ich nicht auf die offizielle Antwort gewartet hab, ich hoff, ich hab's richtig erkannt und das ist ok so!


----------



## Garminator (19. November 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> felsigen Frankenland


Lenka, ich glaube leider knapp daneben. Obwohl die Oberpfälzer freuts so einen schönen Felsen zu haben.


----------



## Garminator (19. November 2015)

Ups Lenka, erst jetzt gesehen, dass schon andere schneller waren.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2015)

Ach, wie der Achtzig sagt, nicht so kleinlich sein, ist halt Grenzgebiet. Und wer hält sich bei seinen Touren genau an die Regierungsbezirksgrenzen? Beim schönen Rabenfels hat auch keiner gemeckert ...

Und @Achtzig, natürlich richtig erkannt!



 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## SuShu (19. November 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hohe Leite. Im Frühsommer Treffpunkt von unzähligen Schwalbenschwanz Schmetterlingen ...


und im Sommer voll von Küchenschellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. November 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> wieder eher was kurioses:


Ich glaube, da wird etwas Hilfestellung gebraucht. Sicher ist nur, mein Kinderrad ist es nicht.


----------



## Achtzig (21. November 2015)

Also langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen! Was,  wenn wirklich nur ich dieses Geister Rad sehen konnte? 
Mit nem dezenten Tipp tu ich mir schwer ohne gleich zu viel zu verraten,  drum erstmal seltsames Gefasel:
Mein treues Kamel und ich waren gegen den Strom unterwegs, Reichtum lag uns zu Füßen.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. November 2015)

Irgendwo oberhalb von Hersbruck???

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (21. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen irgendwo bei der Kreismülldeponie Neunkirchen.


----------



## Achtzig (21. November 2015)

Oberhalb von heb würde zumindest der Strom passen können. Neunkirchen passt leider nicht,  auch wenn ich zugeben muss, ich bin auch nicht sicher ob das Kunst ist oder weg kann.  Also beide leider noch recht kalt. Deutlich weiter stromabwärts... Und auch direkt daran entlang. Hätte echt gedacht,  das erkennt sofort wer. Aber offenbar fährt da jeder an der b14 entlang?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2015)

Wann I an Schmai häd, schnupfad na....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. November 2015)

Dann entnehme ich deinen Worten, dass es irgendwo entlang der Pegnitz ist, vielleicht entlang der kleinen Straße zwischen Ottensoos und Lauf. Eventuell wo es zuden Rummelsberger Anstalten hochgeht. Fall ja, habe da noch nie ein Rad am Baum bemerkt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass meine Augen dann nach unten und nicht nach oben gerichtet sind. Sonst total ahnungslos.


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2015)

oder zwischen Wetzendorf und Rückersdorf. Da habe ich aber bisher auch nur auf den Weg geschaut, weil ich bisher jetzt nur 3x im Dunkeln da lang bin. Muss ich am Montag mal links und rechts schauen


----------



## Achtzig (21. November 2015)

@Milan0 , wenn du nix findest kommen von mir in Zukunft nur noch Bilder aus Engenthal!
An der Pegnitz entlang,  von Röthenbach nach Wetzendorf stimmt. Da laufen Dünenweg und goldene Straße lang. Eine echt nette Alternative zum Radweg! Auch der Dünenweg weiter von Rückersdorf nach Behringersdorf lohnt.
Also: du bist dran!


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2015)

Dann was einfaches


----------



## Garminator (22. November 2015)

Frankenweg aif der Anhöhe zwischen Weißenbrunn und Klingenhof?


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Nein. Leider ganz falsch


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann was einfaches
> Anhang anzeigen 438588


super schön fotografiert, so schön hab ich das Eck selbst live noch nie erlebt. Ach ja, das müßte der trail von Behringersdorf der Pegnitz entlang nach Rückersdorf sein. ; )   Gruß Alpenpass


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Richtig. War am morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit
 Dachte es passt schön zum vorherigen Bild


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2015)

Na fein, ich hab da schon mal was vorbereitet:  Wo bin ich?


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Schaut aus wie der Weg von Althenthann Richtung Rummelsberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. November 2015)

Jupp...weiter hinten kommt dann das schönere Stück vom Thanngraben.


----------



## Garminator (22. November 2015)

Man sollte an einem Tag wie diesem dran bleiben. 


scratch_a schrieb:


> schönere Stück vom Thanngraben.


Wobei das Stück runter auf dem Jakobsweg und nicht über Gelbpunkt es ganz schön in sich hat.


----------



## scratch_a (22. November 2015)

Über Gelbpunkt bzw. Blaustrich kenn ich dort gar nicht. Sind immer den Jakobsweg gefahren.
Ja, die Linienwahl runter ist da nicht zu unterschätzen. Bisher kam ich glaub ich erst einmal runter, ohne den Fuß mal absetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Das ist doch eine schöne Abfahrt. 
Dann gleich mal ein Bild von gerade eben


----------



## Garminator (22. November 2015)

Hab es noch nie geschafft.
Nächstes Jahr wird wieder probiert.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Können uns da ja mal zum üben treffen

Will "meine" CC Runde sowieso nochmal mit dem Crosser fahren. Die geht da lang


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie der Weg von Althenthann Richtung Rummelsberg.


... ... da habe ich mich und mein Rad gerade vom Dreck befreit und sehe das ist ja schon gelöst. Lauter Leute vom Fach


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine schöne Abfahrt.
> Dann gleich mal ein Bild von gerade eben
> Anhang anzeigen 438688


Na wenn das nicht mal die Strecke vom heutigen Cross an der Radrennbahn in Reichelsdorf ist


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

Absolut richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig


Na dann auf ein Neues. Ob es schwierig wird, es zu enträtseln,vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen. Ein Hinweis ist auf jeden Fall der Horizont.


----------



## derwaaal (22. November 2015)

Anscheinend schwer genug


----------



## Achtzig (23. November 2015)

Also irgendwas hohes spitzes steht da in Richtung Horizont. Ein Fernsehturm? Oder ein Handymastenturm? Hm... Aber allein das Wetter und die Farben, an sowas kann ich mich fast schon nicht mehr erinnern!


----------



## alpenpass (23. November 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also irgendwas hohes spitzes steht da in Richtung Horizont. Ein Fernsehturm? Oder ein Handymastenturm? Hm... Aber allein das Wetter und die Farben, an sowas kann ich mich fast schon nicht mehr erinnern!


 Ja, das war im September ein herrlicher Tag, ich tröste mich momentan damit, das solche Tage gewiss wiederkehren.  Ich glaube der Mast ist nur ein handyturmmast. Wichtiger als Tipp ist wohl das " Gebäude" unmittelbar rechts daneben, quasi "das" Wahrzeichen der Hersbrucker Alb...und wir stehn östlich davon...


----------



## Garminator (23. November 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> "das" Wahrzeichen der Hersbrucker Alb


Du meinst damit vermutlich Burg Hohenstein. Dann könnte der Ort Siglitzberg oder so sein. Aber ansonsten total


----------



## alpenpass (23. November 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Du meinst damit vermutlich Burg Hohenstein. Dann könnte der Ort Siglitzberg oder so sein. Aber ansonsten total


Burg Hohenstein ist korrekt. Siglitzberg ist  aber zu nah. Nächster Tipp: Wir müssen noch ein ganzes Stück über die Pegnitz hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (23. November 2015)

Das dürfte das Kreuz auf dem Hirtenberg bei Hartenstein sein.


----------



## alpenpass (23. November 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Das dürfte das Kreuz auf dem Hirtenberg bei Hartenstein sein.


Bingo - Du bist dran.


----------



## pristo (23. November 2015)

Wo ist dieses Schild?


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2015)

Da gibt's echt so ein Schild am Brunnerberg?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. November 2015)

Si. Questo è molto importante nodo di montagna. Il Passo Brunnero trova Brunnersberg fra Fischbach e Brunn ad una altitudine di 432m.


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2015)

Sieht aber drübergeklebt aus


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2015)

Festgeklebt mit zwei Schrauben


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2015)

Fragt sich nur, wo es steht. Am Anton-Leidinger-Weg oder an dem Trail zwischen diesem und der Brunner Straße?


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

Ich bin da erst letzte Woche lang. War aber dunkel und habe nichts gesehen. Genauso wie ich gestern das Rad im Baum nicht gesehen habe...


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2015)

Wahrscheinlich bist Du einfach zu fokussiert? Wenn Du von Röthenbach nach Wetzendorf fährst kommst Du eigentlich direkt drauf zu. Der Weg macht da einen Linksknick so einen kleinen Absatz hinunter und geradeaus im Wald hängt das Rad. Ich werd aber auch nochmal gucken gehen, langsam hab ich nämlich echt Sorge um die kleinen grauen Zellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

Ich fahre ja von Rückersdorf aus auf der Verbindungsstraße nach Röthenbach und dann gleich nach der Brücke runter an die Pegnitz. Da dann ein Stück unten entlang bis es im Wald hochgeht. Da kommt dann auch ein Weg oberhalb von Röthenbach aus, etwa da vielleicht?


----------



## pristo (24. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da gibt's echt so ein Schild am Brunnerberg?


Ja, richtig. Das Schild war damals auf der "Paßhöhe" an der Straße Fischbach-Brunn.
Du bist dran.


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

ok dann was leichtes


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2015)

kennt das echt keiner? Glaube ich nicht ...


----------



## Garminator (25. November 2015)

Falls es irgendwo in Nürnberg ist, vielleicht Wöhrder Wiese oder so, dann denke ich, dass wenige mit dem Rad nach Nürnberg reinfahren und diese Skulptur bemerkten.


----------



## alpenpass (25. November 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Falls es irgendwo in Nürnberg ist, vielleicht Wöhrder Wiese oder so, dann denke ich, dass wenige mit dem Rad nach Nürnberg reinfahren und diese Skulptur bemerkten.


Genau das habe ich heut morgen auch gedacht und da ich's auch nicht kenne, wollte ich nicht raten. Jetzt aber doch: Wegen dem erkennbaren geteerten Fuß-/Radweg könnte es auch am Pegnitzgrund zwischen Nürnberg und Fürth sein. Oder ist es am Marienberg?


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2015)

Ist in Nürnberg. Aber mehr südlich von der Wöhrderwiese


----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2015)

Nürnberg (Freie Reichsstadt) ist doch gar nicht in Franken.


----------



## alpenpass (26. November 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nürnberg (Freie Reichsstadt) ist doch gar nicht in Franken.


Hier liegst Du einfach falsch.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist in Nürnberg. Aber mehr südlich von der Wöhrderwiese


Ist es vielleicht am Luitpoldhain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2015)

Auch nicht. Liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe des "gefährlichsten Ortes" Nürnbergs


----------



## Garminator (26. November 2015)

Reichsparteitagsgelände?


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2015)

Da ist ein Link hinterlegt 
Dann weißt welches der gefährlichste Ort Nürnbergs sein soll. 

Wenn bis 13 Uhr keiner gelöst hat, löse ich auf.


----------



## Garminator (26. November 2015)

Ja jetzt. Dank StreetView gings. Beim Südstadtpark Ecke Celtistr./Pillenreuther Str.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich fast nie in den letzten 20 Jahren in Nbg. war, die Stadt ist für mich doch fremd.


----------



## Phish (26. November 2015)

random fact: das Kunstwerk heißt "Mann und Frau" und das Hinterrad des Fahrrads befindet sich auf dem Foto in der Frau


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2015)

@Garminator

Richtig. Dachte eigentlich das es leichter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (26. November 2015)

Phish schrieb:


> das Kunstwerk heißt "Mann und Frau"


Könntest Du das nächste Bild übernehmen? Mit dieser Erklärung werden die zwei Skulpturen auch besser verständlich.


----------



## Phish (26. November 2015)

Habe nur Handy-Kartoffel-Fotos, aber wird schon gehen






Ich weiß zwar wo es ist, aber wenn mir jemand den Namen verraten könnte wäre ich dankbar


----------



## microbat (26. November 2015)

Jungfernsitz
49.56187°N 11.11600°E


----------



## Phish (26. November 2015)

Na, das ging ja schnell!

Danke für die Info


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Jungfernsitz


Alle warten gespannt auf dein Bild


----------



## microbat (29. November 2015)

uuups hab gar nicht bemerkt, dass ich gelöst habe.... - ich such  mal ein Bildle.


----------



## microbat (29. November 2015)

...hab grad nix anderes - für die einen zu einfach und für jemanden der noch nie dort war unmöglich zu lösen...


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2015)

Wernloch?


----------



## microbat (29. November 2015)

Ja - Wernloch. Ich musste erst mal googeln wo "Wernloch" ist


----------



## Garminator (30. November 2015)

Dann mal was anderes. An einem letzten schönen Herbsttage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2015)

@Garminator Eventuell ein Tipp fällig?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2015)

nicht weit weg von meinem letzten Bild.


----------



## alpenpass (2. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann mal was anderes. An einem letzten schönen Herbsttage.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 440966


 Das solte der Brunnen in Steiffling bei Hohenmirsberg sein, kann mich aber täuschen? In der Ecke da oben sind die zahlreich und zudem sehr ähnlich gestaltet.


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Brunnen in Steiffling



Richtig, liegt genau zwischen der Hohen Leite und dem Sparnaglesweg. Wunderschöne Tour war das.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Dezember 2015)

Also doch Grünkreuz. Auf meinem Monitor sieht die Markierung ziemlich blau aus. Fahre von der H.L. immer runter nach Haselbrunn/Pottenstein, muss mir mal eine Tour zusammenbasteln, die nach Nordern ins Ailsbachtal führt. Könnte dann auch die Abfahrt von Garminators vorvorletztem Bild einbauen.

Einfach schön, dieser Fred, da kriegt frau Anregungen für viele interessante Touren, auch in einigermassen bekannten Gegenden. 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (2. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig, liegt genau zwischen der Hohen Leite und dem Sparnaglesweg. Wunderschöne Tour war das.


Das glaub ich dir, ich kenn die Gegend allerdings nur mit dem Rennrad. Mit dem MTB war für mich das Püttlachtal bisher das nördlichste. Ich seh schon, gibt immer was Schönes zu erkunden. Und hier etwas vom Sommer:


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Tour zusammenbasteln, die nach Nordern ins Ailsbachtal führt


Hallo Lenka, bin von Haßlach auf Straße Richtung Steifling und dann links weg auf H.L. Ist durchgängig fahrbar. Dann runter und über Grünkreuz nach Streifling. Dann weiter und dann vom Sparnaglesweg gleich rechts an einem Acker hoch und dort oben entlang. Wunderschön!!! Wieder auf Sparnagles und dann vor Zaupenberg rechts weg auf Trail Richtung Ludwigshöhle. Ist irgendso ein Panoramawanderweg. Dann links weg in Richtung Schneiderloch. Muss man paarmal absteigen aber sonst klasse technisch. Dann am Ailsbach weiter. Die Abfahrt von Köttweinsdorf war nicht so prickelnd, aber bin auch rechts am Sieghardstor vorbei. Links ist vielleicht besser. ABer bevorzugen würde ich den Wuzelweg entlang Ailsbach bis Behringersmühle.


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Und hier etwas vom Sommer


Ich glaube, das ist die Kirche von Bärnfels. An der Straße von Obertrubach nach Gößweinstein.


----------



## alpenpass (2. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist die Kirche von Bärnfels. An der Straße von Obertrubach nach Gößweinstein.


Wahnsinn, so schnell. Bingo! ( Da kam ich allerdings von Leienfels mit dem MTB...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (2. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist die Kirche von Bärnfels. An der Straße von Obertrubach nach Gößweinstein.


Ha, die Fragestellung ist aber: WO stehe ich, nicht WAS sehe ich . Also, das Foto wurde auf der unteren Etage der Bärnfelser Burg aufgenomenn .

Gehe da immer Abends spazieren, wenn ich in Bärnfels absteige. Aber @Garminator bitte weitermachen, ist von mir nur ein Scherz! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.

P.S. Fahre da immer so: (Leienfels)-Soranger-Wolfstein-Knofpstein (hatten wir schon!)-ri. Obertrubach-links alter Hohlweg mit kurzer, aber knackiger Auffahrt nach Neudorf. Und danach blutet mir immer das Herz, wenn ich auf dem massakrierten Fuchsweg weiter muss . Sch. Staatsforste ...


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> WO stehe ich, nicht WAS sehe ich


Du hast recht.  Außerdem habe ich nichts gescheites mehr. Also bitte Du.

Der westliche Teil entlang der Felskante beim Fuchsweg ist noch komplett fahrbar und technisch sehr interessant. Er geht am Juraelefanten vorbei und ist bis auf zwei Treppen machbar. Ansonsten bei Staatsforsten 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> knackiger Auffahrt nach Neudor


Meinst Du damit den Rotkreisweg der oben am Kohlberg nach den ersten Häusern links weggeht. Hat ein paar wunderschöne Spitzkehren zum Üben. Stößt dann auf Blaupunkt Richtung Neudorf.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit den Rotkreisweg der oben am Kohlberg nach den ersten Häusern links weggeht. Hat ein paar wunderschöne Spitzkehren zum Üben. Stößt dann auf Blaupunkt Richtung Neudorf.



Nein, vom Knopfstein zuerst durch das Gründleintal, dann links ins Pitztal (Hohlweg) bis frau auf den Frankenweg trifft, hier rechts und steil und wurzelig entlang der Fraischgrenze rauf zum Kohlberg. Hier (siehe mein Fraischgrenzerätselbild) weiter rechts auf dem Frankenweg, kurze Abfahrt und dann links auf dem Blauen Punkt nach Neudorf.

Schaumamoi, ob ich noch ein vernünftiges Bild finde, das weder das feindliche Ausland noch bizzarre Waldfunde darstellt .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Dezember 2015)

Eins hab' ich noch: in der Fränkischen gibt's viele schönen Rastpla?tzla? (die oberbayerische Ausländerin bittet um Nachsicht), oft mit einer Kapelle und einer grossen, alten, schattenspenden Linde. Hier mache ich oft Pause, lasse die Seele baumeln und erfreue mich an der lieblichen Landschaft.



 

Wo bin ich?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (3. Dezember 2015)

Also da bin ich total raus. Nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung. Bin gespannt auf die Auflösung. Vor allem ob ich mal in der Nähe war. Wie oben von Lenka gesagt: Immer wieder Anregungen für neue Touren in schon bekannten Gebieten.


----------



## alpenpass (3. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eins hab' ich noch: in der Fränkischen gibt's viele schönen Rastpla?tzla? (die oberbayerische Ausländerin bittet um Nachsicht), oft mit einer Kapelle und einer grossen, alten, schattenspenden Linde. Hier mache ich oft Pause, lasse die Seele baumeln und erfreue mich an der lieblichen Landschaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, sicher bin ich mir überhaupt nicht Aber ist es vielleicht die kleine (Dreifaltigkeits-)Kapelle bei Oberehrenbach? Gelbstrich von Regensberg Richtung Haidhof kreuzt hier die Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2015)

@alpenpass Ganz kalt.

Aber nach 24 Stunden darf's einen Tipp geben. Die Kapelle steht nördlich des Trubachtals, südlich des Wiesenttals, Westlich von Gössweinstein und östlich vom Röthelfels. Der unlesbare Wegweiser zeigt nach "Grossemengensaft" Dorf.

Alles klar jetzt? 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (4. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @alpenpass Ganz kalt.
> 
> Aber nach 24 Stunden darf's einen Tipp geben. Die Kapelle steht nördlich des Trubachtals, südlich des Wiesenttals, Westlich von Gössweinstein und östlich vom Röthelfels. Der unlesbare Wegweiser zeigt nach "Grossemengensaft" Dorf.
> 
> ...


 Jetzt ist's klar, das ist die (Nürnberger) Kapelle, am Gelbkreis Wanderweg, mittig gelegen zwischen Gössweinstein und Etzdorf. Ich kann mich nicht mehr täuschen.


----------



## Garminator (4. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt aber auch eine kleine Kapelle zwische Wichsenstein und Hartenreuth, in der Nähe von Heide. Vielleicht ist es ach diese.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Jetzt ist's klar, das ist die (Nürnberger) Kapelle, am Gelbkreis Wanderweg, mittig gelegen zwischen Gössweinstein und Etzdorf. Ich kann mich nicht mehr täuschen.


Leider, leider, so kann man sich täuschen .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch eine kleine Kapelle zwische Wichsenstein und Hartenreuth, in der Nähe von Heide. Vielleicht ist es ach diese.



Ich glaub', du liegst schon richtig, aber vielleicht ginge sich eine nähere Lokalisierung aus? Welcher Wanderweg, welche Höhe (auf der 25K-Karte ist die Kapelle auf genau x00m-Höhenlinie eingezeichnet) ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

Ach ja, die Zusatzaufgabe lautet: die korrekte Fränkische Form der Oberbayerischen/Mittelbairischen "Rastplatzerl" .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe eine Karte vom Landesamt im 25k Maßstab. Dort ist nur ein kleines Kreuz für Kapelle eingefügt. Namen habe ich nicht gefunden. Wenn es die Kapelle ist, dann liegt sie am Blaukreuz, wo dieser einen Knick macht, ca. 500 m nordwestl. von Hartenreuth, auf der 500er Höhenlinie.. Wobei gefunden habe ich es nur durch Recherche. War zwar mit dem Renner schon da, ist mir aber nie aufgefallen. Fahr halt zu schnell.
Ach ja, die richtige Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht, da ich Zugereister bin, aus Baden.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

@Garminator Richtig! Jetzt kommst du um ein Bildeinstellen nicht herum .

Das kleine fettgedruckte griechische Kreuz ist auf den neuen 25ern das Symbol für eine Kapelle. Ich glaub' früher wurde mit dem Symbol eine Wegweiserkreuzung dargestellt ...? Warum auf dem abgebildeten Wegweiser allerdings "Mostviel" steht, ist mir ein Rätsel, das Dorf liegt quasi hinter sieben Bergen im Trubachtal ...

Mit dem Dialekträtsel könnte vielleicht @DaFriiitz helfen, bringt er sich doch gerne in Sprachangelegenheiten ein ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (4. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Garminator Richtig! Jetzt kommst du um ein Bildeinstellen nicht herum .
> 
> Das kleine fettgedruckte griechische Kreuz ist auf den neuen 25ern das Symbol für eine Kapelle. Ich glaub' früher wurde mit dem Symbol eine Wegweiserkreuzung dargestellt ...? Warum auf dem abgebildeten Wegweiser allerdings "Mostviel" steht, ist mir ein Rätsel, das Dorf liegt quasi hinter sieben Bergen im Trubachtal ...
> 
> ...


Zumindest mit nem Bild kann ich dienen, wenn mich auch meine Erinnerung trügte


----------



## Garminator (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab noch etwas gefunden, wenn auch leicht unscharf, aber vielleicht besser so, sonst wäre das Schild lesbar. Liegt außerdem gerade noch in Franken. 
Passt vielleicht auch zur Jahreszeit. Nicht erschrecken.






Lenka: War übrigens eine wunderschöne Tour mit der Familie. Initiiert nach einer von deinen Bildeinstellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

@alpenpass Naja, die Kapelle auf deinem Bild ist schon die richtige, deine Standortangabe war jedoch falsch ... So eine (Handy)Kamera mit GPS-Funktion kann auch mal ganz nützlich sein .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

@Garminator Das freut mich! Dann wurde das Foto vermutlich im Veldensteiner Forst aufgenomenn. Aber keine Ahnung wo .... Halte mich zurück, hätte nur noch mehr "Lindenkapellen" (mindestens zwei!) oder Waldkuriositäten oder Auslandsbilder zu bieten.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2015)

Bezüglich "feindliches Ausland"  wollte ich noch folgendes loswerden: in der alten amtlichen Fränkische Schweiz/Veldensteiner Forst 50K-Karte (UK L-29) ist die Regierungsbezirksgrenze eingezeichnet (schwarze strich-punkt-linie), jedoch weder in der neuen 50K, noch in der 25K-Karte, so viel zum Thema "neu und besser". Für unser Bilderrätsel kann die alte L29 also noch gute Dienste leisten ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Garminator
> 
> Mit dem Dialekträtsel könnte vielleicht @DaFriiitz helfen, bringt er sich doch gerne in Sprachangelegenheiten ein ...
> 
> ...



Brodzeidbänggla


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2015)

@Garminator 
Erinnert auf den ersten Blick ans Hasenloch bei Pottenstein. Aber das ist's wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Garminator (6. Dezember 2015)

static schrieb:


> Hasenloch bei Pottenstein


Leider falsch, ganz weit weg.
Lenka liegt mit ihrer Vermutung über den Veldensteiner Forst deutlich besser. Habe auerdem nochmals die Regierungsbezirksgrenzen kontrolliert. Es liegt in Franken.


----------



## Garminator (6. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das freut mich! Dann wurde das Foto vermutlich im Veldensteiner Forst aufgenomenn


Lenka, da liegst du richtig. Ich meine aber nicht dein Bild vom Parasolfelsen, sondern ein weiter zurückliegendes Bild aus dem Bereich.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> ... Es liegt in Franken.



Klar, rechts der Pegnitz ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite. Es ist links der Pegnitz, wo's kompliziert wird .

Hab' a weng in der Karte und im Geotopatlas Bayerns gestöbert, der W...LOCH ist nicht zu verfehlen . Warte noch a bissl, vielleicht meldet sich doch jemand anders ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2015)

Ahh, *Wirrenloch*! @Garminator

Danke @Lenka K. für den "W"-Hinweis 
Ich muss kommendes Jahr mal häufiger in den Veldensteiner Forst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Dezember 2015)

static schrieb:


> Ahh, *Wirrenloch*!


Richtig
Lenka:  Du kennst doch fast alles. Inzwischen habe ich auch durch mehrmaliges Fahren im Veldensteiner Forst eine schöne Runde rausgefunden, die die meisten Sehenswürdigkeiten mitnimmt. Danach gepflegte Einkehr in Bernheck.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> ...Du kennst doch fast alles ...



Naa! Hab' nur wg. einer Erkältung Hausarrest und langweile mich bei bestem und warmem Bikewetter (in MUC heute 14 Grad!) daheim .

Meine erweiterte Veldensteiner-Forst-Tour ist damals a bissl aus dem Ruder gelaufen, da ich die Ungepflegtheit der Wanderwege in der Oberpfalz unterschätzt hab', musste auf völlig zugewachsenen Pfaden im Flemmbach- und Speckbachtal in der Ebene z.T. SCHIEBEN und bin letztlich in der Dämmerung am Wirrenloch nur vorbeigerast . Muss mal einen zweiten Anlauf unternehmen, am besten in der Blaubeerzeit!

Jetzt wird uns aber @static ein schönes Bild zum rätseln servieren ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2015)

Auf mein eigentliches Bild hab ich gerade keinen Zugriff, daher ein Ersatzbild:



Dürfte jeder Local hier kennen...


----------



## Garminator (7. Dezember 2015)

Nordwestl. von Spardorf gibt es so eine Holzbrücke über einen kleinen Bach. Ich glaube aber ,dass die etwas kürzer ist. Oder vielleicht doch?  Seit der Sperrung durchs LRA ERH bin ich nicht mehr da oben gewesen.


----------



## mw123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Da bin ich gestern noch drüber geflitzt! Wo war das noch mal???


----------



## static (7. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nordwestl. von Spardorf gibt es so eine Holzbrücke über einen kleinen Bach. Ich glaube aber ,dass die etwas kürzer ist. Oder vielleicht doch?  Seit der Sperrung durchs LRA ERH bin ich nicht mehr da oben gewesen.



Ich denke, du meinst schon die richtige Brücke. Zumindest fällt mir in der Gegend gerade keine andere Brücke ein.
Und ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, es löst diesmal jemand anderes als die üblichen Verdächtigen... 

Die Ecke ist übrigens nicht von der LRA-Geschichte betroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (7. Dezember 2015)

static schrieb:


> Die Ecke ist übrigens nicht von der LRA-Geschichte betroffen!


Ja stimmt, aber wenn man dann weiter in den Meilwald fährt Richtung Rathsberg fängt es an. Und dann hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Dezember 2015)

Und wer hat's jetzt (v)erraten?
Ich hätte übrigens eher gesagt, die Brücke wäre "dermann Berrchch domma".

Was den Spass angeht, Garmi: "Legal, illegal, scheissegal, Ikearegal"


----------



## static (7. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und wer hat's jetzt (v)erraten?


Ich hätte gesagt, @Garminator hat im Prinzip gelöst.



> Ich hätte übrigens eher gesagt, die Brücke wäre "dermann Berrchch domma".


 Ich komm aus dem fränkischen Ausland. Ich versteh eure Ureinwohner-Sprache nicht!


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2015)

static schrieb:


> @Garminator hat im Prinzip gelöst.


Ja, ist die Brücke, die ich meinte. Fuhr da öfter vom Boxerclub Spardorf aus rüber und dann Richtung Maloffstein. 


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Legal, illegal, scheissegal, Ikearegal"


Bin ja auch mal wieder bei Kalchreuth unterwegs gewesen , aber oben im Meilwald lohnt halt nicht mehr.


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "dermann Berrchch domma".


Na, rechts vom Berrchch, quasi unne.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Dezember 2015)

Doppel ch hab ich auch nonet gsehn


----------



## Achtzig (8. Dezember 2015)

Zumindest ist jetzt klar woher der Begriff Fränkische SCHWEIZ kommt!


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2015)

Dann werden wir mal wieder ernst und an die Arbeit.

Was leichtes zum Warmraten:


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2015)

Upps, ich bekomm das Bild nicht gedreht. Irgendwie spinnt der PC. Tut mir leid, wenn es jetzt verrenkte Halswirbel gibt.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Dezember 2015)

Klosterbrauerei Weißenohe!


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Klosterbrauerei Weißenohe!


Richtig!!! Ich hoffe ohne belasteten Halswirbel.
Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Saison, wenn man gegen Ende einer Tour da einkehren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Klosterbrauerei Weißenohe!


Darauf ein Klosterbier! Prost! 

Lenka K.


----------



## ragazza (8. Dezember 2015)

ich bin mal so frech und stell wieder was rein: Um den Süden zu präsentieren, hier folgendes Foto: Frage: von welchem großen Baudenkmal aus wurde das Bild gemacht ? Für die Locals sehr einfach.


----------



## pristo (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine du stehst auf der Wülzburg und schaust hinunter nach Weißenburg.


----------



## ragazza (8. Dezember 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich meine du stehst auf der Wülzburg und schaust hinunter nach Weißenburg.


ja, 100%.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Dezember 2015)

@ragazza

Eigentlich wäre @derwaaal an der Reihe.

Darf ich an die Spielregeln erinnern:



Bonny87 schrieb:


> *Regeln*
> ...
> 3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
> ...



Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2015)

Macht nix!
@pristo ist dran!


----------



## ragazza (9. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @ragazza
> 
> Eigentlich wäre @derwaaal an der Reihe.
> 
> ...



oh, Entschuldigung.
wenn der Thread mal komplett eingeschlafen ist, braucht man keine Spielregeln mehr.
Ich werde mich zurückhalten. Sorry.


----------



## pristo (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab leider kein passendes Foto. Ich würde deshalb @derwaaal 
bitten, wie bereits gefordert, ein Bild einzustellen. Danke!


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> kein passendes Foto



Auch ein unpassendes aus Franken würde genügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (9. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> unpassendes aus Franken



"kein passendes" weil nicht "aus Franken"


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie wärs dann mit "DaFriiitz" oder "mw123"? Lagen beim vorletzten Bild ja nicht so daneben.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2015)

Dann springe ich halt ein


----------



## rehhofer (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist das auf dem Radweg im Pegnitztal zwischen Johannis und Schniegling - Blickrichtung Norden?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2015)

Sollte hinkommen. Müsste kurz vor der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke von Fürth aus kommend entstanden sein.

Du bist


----------



## fibm (10. Dezember 2015)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, gleich wegen Regelverstoß abgewatscht zu werden ...

Wo steht der Holzmann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2015)

Vor der Hütte.


----------



## fibm (10. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Vor der Hütte.



Du bist nah dran, gehts ein bisschen genauer ?


----------



## derwaaal (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist das der Holzmichel?
Dann ist es aber mit Franggn


----------



## Garminator (11. Dezember 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> mit Franggn


Was meinst du?


----------



## rehhofer (11. Dezember 2015)

Was aus meiner alten Heimat. Weiter oben am Hang gibt es den ersten Singletrail meines Lebens.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ist das die Röthenbachklamm? 
Von Röthenbach aus kommend noch vor der Autobahn?


----------



## alpenpass (11. Dezember 2015)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Was aus meiner alten Heimat. Weiter oben am Hang gibt es den ersten Singletrail meines Lebens.


 Sieht schwer nach Klumpertal aus. Dein erster Singletrail müßte demnach der Jägersteig gewesen sein? Einen schöneren Einstieg ins Mountainbiken kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Garminator (11. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Klumpertal


Bin bisher immer nur unten entlang. Auch ein schöner Weg. Habe erst vor einigen Monaten erfahren, dass es da auch den Jägersteig gibt.
Ist auch in einigen Youtube-Videos zu sehen. Steht für nächstes Jahr definitv auf meiner "to do-Liste". Beneidenswert, wenn man so geködert wird.


----------



## rehhofer (11. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sieht schwer nach Klumpertal aus. Dein erster Singletrail müßte demnach der Jägersteig gewesen sein? Einen schöneren Einstieg ins Mountainbiken kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.



Perfekt - das ist die Quelle im Klumpertal und der Jägersteig ist auch richtig. Ich bin in dem Dorf direkt am östlichen Eingang geboren und aufgewachsen - die ersten Trailerfahrungen waren mit dem Kinderrad und Omas Klapprad ...


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Dezember 2015)

Wemma doo herkümmd noch geht ma doch ned Ford?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (11. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wemma doo herkümmd noch geht ma doch ned Ford?


Dei Schbrouch kenni doch, dou maand ma gladd du bisd aus die heilichn Länder vo do draun rei ...


----------



## alpenpass (11. Dezember 2015)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Perfekt - das ist die Quelle im Klumpertal und der Jägersteig ist auch richtig. Ich bin in dem Dorf direkt am östlichen Eingang geboren und aufgewachsen - die ersten Trailerfahrungen waren mit dem Kinderrad und Omas Klapprad ...


Dann kommst Du wahrscheinlich aus Bronn. Die Gegend finde ich wirklich schön. Ist oft mein Ausgangspunkt für Rennradtouren. Und nun mal was aus meiner näheren Umgebung. Ein schöner trail, den ich heute von Dornen befreit und dabei die Zeit vergessen habe. Es ist immer wieder spannend im Dunkeln ohne Licht heimzufinden. Bin gespannt, wer ihn kennt.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß wo! Is aber schon ne Ecke her,  oder?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2015)

Da warst du:




Nördlich von Erlenstegen. Is unsre Tierheim Hunde Runde


----------



## alpenpass (12. Dezember 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo! Is aber schon ne Ecke her,  oder?


Volltreffer. Ganz oben nennt man das Hügelchen glaub ich "Fuchsberchla". Ja das Bild ist schon ein paar Jahre alt. Als ich mich gestern mit den Dornen abmühte, kam mir die Idee, es für das Rätsel mal zu verwenden. Und nun du.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2015)

Hm,  da ist die Freude wohl mit mir durchgegangen. Bild erraten ohne was anständiges zu haben... 
Ich schlage vor,  wir lefalisieren hiermit nachträglich das Männchen von @fibm und hoffen mal,  es gibt nen Tipp?
Also, wo seid ihr (ungefähr) ?


----------



## Garminator (12. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt da im Fürther Stadwald glaube ich eine Stelle, wo so seltsame Dinge waren. Ist aber schon 2 oder 3 Jahre her und bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. 
Daher nur ein Rateversuch.


----------



## EDA (12. Dezember 2015)

Auf dem Paul Pfinzig Weg auf einer höher gelegenen Waldlichtung. Kurz davor biegt man vom Pegnitztal nach Westen ab und fährt eine Steigung hoch.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Dezember 2015)

Und in der Nähe welchen Ortes? würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> biegt man vom Pegnitztal nach Westen ab



Und in welcher Fahrtrichtung?


----------



## Achtzig (13. Dezember 2015)

Müsste dann ja irgendwie so aus Enzendorf/Rupprechtstegen in Richtung Treuf bzw Hohenstein gehen,  oder?


----------



## EDA (13. Dezember 2015)

Grob ist Vorra in der Nähe. Der  Mann steht rechts vom Weg in Fahrtrichtung des PP-Wegs im  Uhrzeigersinn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpenpass (13. Dezember 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Müsste dann ja irgendwie so aus Enzendorf/Rupprechtstegen in Richtung Treuf bzw Hohenstein gehen,  oder?


Ja, schätz ich auch. So etwa an der Grießmühle. Ich kenn zwar die Strecke, aber der Typ ist mir bisher immer entgangen


----------



## Keepiru (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Garminator (14. Dezember 2015)

Sollte nicht"FIbm" vorher bestätigen?
Dann wäre auch "EDA" dran. Wobei mir ist immer noch unklar, wo der Holzmichel steht. Zwischen Griesmühle und Vorra sind doch einige Kilometer auf dem PP zurückzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (14. Dezember 2015)

Genau bei dem Bild ist der Ort mit dem Männchen. Ich habe mich bei der Tour auch zu einem Selfie mit dem Freund hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Achtzig (14. Dezember 2015)

Also das klingt doch ausreichend überzeugend! dann is @EDA dran?


----------



## EDA (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Garminator (15. Dezember 2015)

Hatten wir schon mal, im September durch Lenka. Nr. 1458.
Bei Hohenstein, rotes Andreaskreuz.


----------



## EDA (15. Dezember 2015)

Oha, stimmt!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> Bärenbild



Gut zu wissen, dass es doch keine Fata Morgana war .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (15. Dezember 2015)

UNd ich hab schon wieder vergessen wo das war


----------



## Garminator (15. Dezember 2015)

Man sieht also aus den letzten Bildern, dass die Hersbrucker Schwiez voll ist von wunderlichen Figuren. Da wird es mir schwerfallen, auf diesem Kurs weiter zu steuern.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Man sieht also aus den letzten Bildern, dass die Hersbrucker Schwiez voll ist von wunderlichen Figuren. Da wird es mir schwerfallen, auf diesem Kurs weiter zu steuern.


Ein schönes Landschaftsbild wäre eine nette Abwechslung .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (15. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> schönes Landschaftsbild wäre eine nette Abwechslung


Noch was gefunden, wenn auch von einer Wanderung. Jedoch bin ich da auch schon mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, also legitim.




Der Name des Tals, von dem aus das Bild gemacht wurde, reicht aus. Die Felsmormation muss nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2015)

Im Tal fliesst bestimmt ein Bach / Fluss mit den ersten Nuchstaben = A / P / P / T / W


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2015)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... kann es sein, dass das Foto im Leinleitertal aufgenommen wurde?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Bach/Fluss mit den ersten Nuchstaben = A / P / P / T / W


T ist richtig.


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Leinleitertal


Leider nein, weit weg.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... kann es sein, dass das Foto im Leinleitertal aufgenommen wurde?
> Lenka K.


Dann hätte doch ich als Leinleitertal-Aboriginee mich schon längst gemeldet dazu....


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2015)

Trubachtal?


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Trubachtal?


Nicht ganz, aber in der Nähe. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr alle schon mal in diesem Tal entlang geradelt seid. Oben bei den Felsen bzw. der kleinen Hütte geht auch ein schöner Trail lang, der später sehr schwer wird. Bestimmt S 3 und für mich nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Todtsfelder Tal
Brüchige Wand


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Todtsfelder Tal


Richtig, wusste aber nicht, dass die Felsen so heißen. Oben ist dann das sogenannte "Kugelspiel". 
DaFriiitz, weißt du vielleicht, ob die Hütte oben mal geöffnet hat für Wanderer und Biker?
Hier noch ein Bild von der Hütte:


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich frage aber mal jemand aus Hohenschwärz, der das wissen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

Definitiv nicht vor kurzem geschossen.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Woran hast Du das denn so schnell bemerkt?


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

Mein natürliches Gespür für meine Umgebung.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Glaube es oder glaube  es nicht:
Ich war Sa/So beim Skifahren unterhalb von 2000m Meereshöhe.... (Zell a.S., Schmittenhöhe)
Das Bild ist aber aus der Fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

Aber ich hoffe, du bist wenigstens auf die Toilette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Wegen "iuxta navigavit"?
Auf der Schmitten waren die "Häfen" ja nicht voll.
Außerdem gilt ja:
Quod licet jovi (also Caesarem), non licet bovi (und dem Esel auch nicht).


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt natürlich. Wobei dieser Spruch in der heutigen Zeit der "political correctness" eigentlich wider dem Zeitgeist ist.
O tempora o mores


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

In diesen nicht so leichten TEMPORA sind die MORES längst dahin.
"Denn unser Handwerk, das ist verdorben, die ganzen Saufbrüder sind gestorben, es lebt ja keiner mehr als ich und du."
So vernehmt also die Worte Catos:
"Ceterum censeo Karthaginem delendam esset."


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Und wer will jetzt mal das Bild raten?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Todtsfelder Tal


Wäre es einem der Eingeborenen genehm, eine Karte mit dem gesuchten Gebiet zu posten? Auf meinen Karten vom (ehemaligen) Vermessungsamt gibt's weder auf der 25K noch auf der 50K ein "Todtsfelder Tal", obwohl ich dank Google jetzt weiss, dass es in der Nähe des Haidhofer Schlossbergs sein muss.

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> "Todtsfelder Tal"


Es ist das Tal von Thuisbrunn runter Richtung Egloffstein. Der Bach heißt Tuisbrunner Bach. Der Frankenweg bzw.Blaukreuz gehen da entlang.


----------



## static (17. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> eine Karte mit dem gesuchten Gebiet zu posten?



http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.69190/11.25875

Wunderschönes(!) Tal im Sommer. Die Felsen sind eher nicht so toll (zum Klettern).


----------



## static (17. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und wer will jetzt mal das Bild raten?


Das ist schwer.
Vielleicht bei Schossaritz?


----------



## Garminator (17. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schwer. Vielleicht Püttlachtal?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2015)

Nein. Es ist im Leinleitertal.
Genauer, eines der Seitentäler des Leinleitertales.
Der Name des Dorfes, von dem dieser Weg hochzieht, reicht als Lösung.
(maximal 9 Versuche).
Besser ware der name des Tales natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. Dezember 2015)

@Garminator @static Danke euch! Muss auch mal in eine Tour einbauen, fahre sonst von den Quellen nach/von Dörnhof ...

Und "Brüchige Wand" sagt ja doch alles, oder _nomen est omen_, um das Latinisieren nicht zu unterbrechen .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (17. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Muss auch mal in eine Tour einbauen


Und auf jeden Fall den Burgweg um Thuisbrunn mitnehmen, außer am WE. Zuviel Fußgänger.


----------



## Garminator (17. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> (maximal 9 Versuche)


Dann fang ich mal an: Veilbronn und Schulmühlbach


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Und auf jeden Fall den Burgweg um Thuisbrunn mitnehmen, außer am WE. Zuviel Fußgänger.


Das wird nicht schwer, fahre zu 99,9% unter der Woche. Wird dann eine Eggloffsteinerschlenkertour werden ... 

Aber das Bild von @DaFriiitz ist zurzeit eine echte Provokation , soviel Schnee würde ich bei uns jetz auch gerne haben .

Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal an: Veilbronn und Schulmühlbach


 Nein.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das wird nicht schwer, fahre zu 99,9% unter der Woche. Wird dann eine Eggloffsteinerschlenkertour werden ...
> 
> Aber das Bild von @DaFriiitz ist zurzeit eine echte Provokation , soviel Schnee würde ich bei uns jetz auch gerne haben .
> 
> Lenka K.


 Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir diese Tour ja diesen Sa oder So ab Eggloffstein fahren....auch ohne Schnee.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir diese Tour ja diesen Sa oder So ab Eggloffstein fahren....auch ohne Schnee.


Danke für's Angebot, aber ich glaub', ich warte lieber auf den nächsten Sommer, wenn's warm und trocken wird (Schönwetterfahren statt Fahrtechnik) 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (18. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> eines der Seitentäler des Leinleitertales


Ich habe den Eindruck, das wird nichts mehr. Irgenwie fehlen die Versuche der Einheimischen.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Vielleicht der Weg hoch nach Volkmannsreuth?
Von Unterleinleiter kommend.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. Dezember 2015)

Du ahnst ja richtig, dass der Kamm am Horizont de "lange Meile" ist.
Aber es ist nicht Unterleinleiter.


----------



## Garminator (18. Dezember 2015)

Burggrub nach Oberngrub?


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Dezember 2015)

Na, viel Versuche gibt es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Dezember 2015)

Neumühlbach?


----------



## alpenpass (18. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist im Leinleitertal.
> Genauer, eines der Seitentäler des Leinleitertales.
> Der Name des Dorfes, von dem dieser Weg hochzieht, reicht als Lösung.
> (maximal 9 Versuche).
> Besser ware der name des Tales natürlich.


 Evtl. ist das von Traindorf hoch Richtung Dürrbrunn oder oben weiter nach Kalteneggolsfeld?
Könnte aber auch das Retschtal sein, von Oberleinleiter hoch. Ist sehr schwer zu bestimmen, weil ich bei Schnee da noch nie unterwegs war.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Dezember 2015)

BINGO.

Traindorf ist richtig.
Es ist der Weg orografisch rechts vom Krötental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (19. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> BINGO.
> 
> Traindorf ist richtig.
> Es ist der Weg orografisch rechts vom Krötental.


Krötental? - Wieder etwas dazu gelernt!  Und sowohl als Tipp wie auch als Entschuldigung zu gebrauchen: Ich stehe hier 747m östlich von Franken in der Oberpfalz. Hoffe, der Abstand ist tolerierbar. Aber ich bin da sehr gern mit dem Rad unterwegs. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> orografisch rechts vom Krötental


Wo ist denn da der Fluss/Bach?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist nur ein winziges Rinnsal im Krötental.
Hier:


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2015)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich stehe hier 747m östlich von Franken in der Oberpfalz.Anhang anzeigen 445662



In Tschechien ?


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2015)

@alpenpass:
Das ist doch die Kapelle von Gnadenberg neben dem Sender!? Haben vor paar Jahren die Eltern meines Kumpels gebaut.

An der Kapelle kommt man quasi vorbei, wenn man den Frankenweg von Hagenhausen Richtung Unterölsbach/Unterrohrenstadt fährt. Die Ortschaft Gnadenberg liegt dann etwas rechts unterhalb.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @alpenpass:
> Das ist doch die Kapelle von Gnadenberg neben dem Sender!? Haben vor paar Jahren die Eltern meines Kumpels gebaut.
> 
> An der Kapelle kommt man quasi vorbei, wenn man den Frankenweg von Hagenhausen Richtung Unterölsbach/Unterrohrenstadt fährt. Die Ortschaft Gnadenberg liegt dann etwas rechts unterhalb.


Ja genau. Ah, ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Kapelle so jung ist. Ein schöner, passender Ort ist dazu.  Finde ich eine tolle Aktion, in heutigen Zeiten so ein Projekt anzugehen. (Bei Effeltrich haben sich vor 2,3  Jahren auch Privat Leute gefunden zu einem Kapellenbau. Ohne tiefgläubig zu sein, hab ich davor Respekt.)


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2015)

*"Das früh aufstehen und in die Messe laufen schadet dem Teint."*
Galileo Galilei zu seiner Tochter in Brechts Drama "Leben des Galilei"


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> *"Das früh aufstehen und in die Messe laufen schadet dem Teint."*
> Galileo Galilei zu seiner Tochter in Brechts Drama "Leben des Galilei"



Dieses Problem hatten die zahlreichen Pfarrer, die der kommunistische Regime in der Tschechoslowakei eingesperrt und zur Zwangsarbeit in die Uranbergwerke geschickt hatte, bestimmt nicht...

Übrigens ist es möglich, sich an der "Schöpfung" und den Zeugnissen der Volksfrömmigkeit zu erfreuen, ohne an den Schöpfer zu glauben. Oder die Schöpferin.

Off-topic Ende.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2015)

Es heisst "das Regime" nicht "der Regime", liebe Lenka.

Bevor Du Dich hier in Don-Camillo-mäßiger Propaganda ergießt, informierst Du Dich besser erst mal.
In der CSSR existierte eine durchweg regimetreue Staatskirche, welche ihre Religion frei ausüben konnte.

Jene von Dir angeführten inhaftierten Pfarrer waren Dissidenten, die ebenso verfolgt wurden, wie die Angehörigen der Charta-77 und andere Regime-Gegner. Mit deren Priester-Eigenschaft hatte dies nicht ursächlich zu tun.

Komm also mal wieder runter von Deinem kruden Antikommunismus.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @alpenpass:
> Das ist doch die Kapelle von Gnadenberg neben dem Sender!? ...



Ei, jetzt hät´ich ah mal was gewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2015)

@DaFriiitz Ich hab' zwar wenig grammatikalische Erfahrung mit dem REGIME, dafür leider genug praktische. Und was die Geschichte der Tschechoslowakei angeht, solltest du auch besser recherchieren. Die Zerschlagung der katholischen Kirche direkt nach der Machtübernahme durch DAS kommunistische Regime hatte nichts zu tun mit dem Dissent in der Zeit der "Normalisation" zwanzig Jahre später. Der einzige erlaubte "Glauben" war der an den Kommunismus und da störten die Vertreter des Gottesglaubens gewaltig. Die damaligen Verhältnisse illustriert unschön der Fall von Josef Toufar (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Číhošť_miracle). Und (das kann ich mir nicht verkneifen): lieber Don Camillo als Major Zeman.

Aber die Zeiten sind zum Glück vorbei, jeder kann glauben an was er will, Gott, Kommunismus, Geld oder die unbegrenzte Freiheit des Internets.

In diesem Sinne zurück zum Bilderrätseln.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2015)

Damit es mal wieder weitergeht mit Bildern 




Ich hoffe, dass der Platz dort so noch existiert. War schon 2013.


----------



## pristo (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich rate jetzt mal: Grab-/Gedenksteine am Eppeleinsweg?


----------



## scratch_a (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja, schon mal richtig. Das weiße Kreuz auf der Bank ist doch etwas verräterisch  . 
Weißt vielleicht auch noch das nächstgelegene Dorf oder sogar das Bächlein, an dem der Tierfriedhof liegt?


----------



## pristo (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Eppeleinsweg führt von Neumarkt nach Erlangen. Aber wo die Steine sind, keine Ahnung.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja, der Eppeleinsweg ist 88,9km lang (davon ja paar km in der Oberpfalz, welche aber hier keine Rolle spielen)...deshalb kann/will ich das allein als Antwort (noch) nicht gelten lassen


----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, der Eppeleinsweg ist 88,9km lang (davon ja paar km in der Oberpfalz, welche aber hier keine Rolle spielen)...deshalb kann/will ich das allein als Antwort (noch) nicht gelten lassen


 Also erstmal vorneweg, ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer. Den einzigen Tierfriedhof, den ich kenne, ist der in Grünsberg, der ist zwar zu weit weg vom Eppeleinsweg, trotzdem vermute ich, der Ort ist irgendwo in der Altdorfer Ecke...
 So rate ich einfach mal: Ort:Röttenbach bei Altdorf;Bächlein: Röthenbach???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Dezember 2015)

Falsch! (Ich war die Fotografin, deshalb weiß ich das)


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann das vielleicht am alten Kanal sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. Dezember 2015)

Nein...der alte Kanal läuft geschätzte 8km südlich von diesem Ort.
Altdorf liegt auch jenseits der A6 
Und noch ein Tipp...in der Nähe gibt/gab es einen Skilift, wo nebenan im Wald eine schöne Abfahrt runter geht.


----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Nein...der alte Kanal läuft geschätzte 8km südlich von diesem Ort.
> Altdorf liegt auch jenseits der A6
> Und noch ein Tipp...in der Nähe gibt/gab es einen Skilift, wo nebenan im Wald eine schöne Abfahrt runter geht.


Ich glaub der letzte Tipp ist Gold wert. Wenn es der Skilift bei Entenberg ist, müsste der gesuchte Ort Oberhaidelbach sein.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Dezember 2015)

So ist es! 
Es ist zwischen Oberhaidelbach und Entenberg am Kühbach: 49°26'45.9"N 11°21'23.3"E


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2015)

werd ich auf jeden Fall mal besuchen. Macht bitte jemand anderes weiter, ich hab zur Zeit keinen Zugriff auf meine Bilder.


----------



## digger235 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte eins. War schon ewig nicht da. Bin mal gspannt wer die Abfahrt kennt.


----------



## pristo (22. Dezember 2015)

Die Höhle ist etwa 850 Meter Luftlinie, in südlicher Richtung, vom Tierfriedhof aus dem letzten Rätsel  entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. Dezember 2015)

Welcher Tierfriedhof? Grünsberg oder waren die Steine bei Oberhaidelbach auch ein Tierfriedhof?


----------



## digger235 (23. Dezember 2015)

pristo schrieb:


> Die Höhle ist etwa 850 Meter Luftlinie, in südlicher Richtung, vom Tierfriedhof aus dem letzten Rätsel  entfernt.


Die Runde geht an dich - Pristo.
Is des Heidenloch - zwischen Skilift Entenberg und Weissenbrunn.


----------



## Garminator (23. Dezember 2015)

digger235 schrieb:


> Is des Heidenloch


Anfrage: Geht der Weg komplett runter bis zur Straße? Auf meiner Karte hört er kurz nach dem Heidenloch auf. Bin daher nie da runter.


----------



## digger235 (23. Dezember 2015)

Jaaaeinn - Ich bin gestern den gelben Track gefahren. Der ist unten kurz vorm Schotterweg mit umgefallenen Bäumen verblockt.
Aber es führt von der Strasse ein Schotterweg reinwärts und der blaue Track könnte ne Möglichkeit sein (lt. TopoV2).
Frühers bin ich meistens die rote Route gefahren, die geht Richtung Serpentine/Schonung vom grossen Schotterweg.
Wie die allerdings beinander is weiß ich nicht.
Und des was ich runter bin war halt auch durchs tiefe Laub und hier und da ne Mopedspur.


----------



## pristo (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Bestätigung. Wegen fehlender Fotos bitte ein anderer weiter machen.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Dezember 2015)

Also bevor sonst gar nix mehr geht:




Wo lehnt die Hornisse?


----------



## Garminator (25. Dezember 2015)

Am Glatzenstein. 
Beneide dich und die anderen zur Zeit etwas. Muss noch einige Zeit nach einer OP pausieren. Hatte eigentlich bei dem Termin eher mit Winter- und nicht mit Frühlingswetter gerechnet.
Schlecht gepokert.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt selbstverständlich  genau! Wie schaut's aus,  hast du in deinem Krankenstand Zeit gehabt neue Bilder rauszukramen?
Und gute Besserung natürlich, hoffentlich nix schlimmes!


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Dezember 2015)

Mist! Zu spät ...

@Garminator Auch von mir Gute Besserung, des werd scho! Und das schöne Bikewetter ist ab Di/Mi sowieso vorbei ...

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mist! Zu spät ...
> 
> @Garminator Auch von mir Gute Besserung, des werd scho! Und das schöne Bikewetter ist ab Di/Mi sowieso vorbei ...
> 
> ...



Ab Mi gehen erst die richtigen Winterpokalpunkte an...momentan sind es ja nur Memmenpunkte 
Vielleicht reicht es ja auch für paar schöne Schneefahrten mit aktuellen Bildern, die wir als Rätsel hier rein stellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (25. Dezember 2015)

Wobei ich schon meine,  dass radeln in der Sonne,  nur mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose schon nicht schlecht ist!


----------



## Garminator (25. Dezember 2015)

Früher hat es im Schnee und Matsch schon viel Spaß gemacht. Zur Zeit ist mir aber entweder kurz auf dem Bike oder lang auf der Loipe lieber. Ich glaube, das kommt mit dem Alter. Wobei, wie gesagt, ich noch etwas warten muss.


----------



## Garminator (26. Dezember 2015)

So, habe noch was gefunden. Nichts prickelndes, aber schöner Trail da entlang. Als Tipp, wieder etwas höher im Norden.


----------



## Garminator (29. Dezember 2015)

Was ist, keine Ahnung oder keine Zeit?


----------



## scratch_a (29. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung!?


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2015)

Gibt's einen Tip?


----------



## Garminator (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja, gibt es. Ein Wanderweg um eine Burg mit ca. 3,5 km Länge.


----------



## Garminator (29. Dezember 2015)

Noch einen Hinweis: Blaukreuz


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Dezember 2015)

Ist das die Höhle bei Neideck, auf dem Wanderweg nach Trainmeusel? Hab' keine Karte zur Hand, um den Namen zu suchen ...

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (29. Dezember 2015)

Nein, das wäre Blausenkrechtstrich.


----------



## alpenpass (29. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> So, habe noch was gefunden. Nichts prickelndes, aber schöner Trail da entlang. Als Tipp, wieder etwas höher im Norden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garminator (30. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, Auf dem Promenadenweg um Burg Rabenstein. Linksseitig des Ailsbaches. Wobei in meiner Erinnerung diese Höhle etwas vor dem Schneiderloch liegt, wenn man aus Richtung Ludwigshöhle kommt. Die Bilder bei Google sind da auch etwas irreführend. Auf jeden Fall aber ein schöner  Trail da entlang. Bin damals von Sparnagles kommend den Wanderweg Großer Ahorntalrundweg runter und dann links weg auf den Promenadenweg. 
Alpenpass, dein Ball.


----------



## alpenpass (30. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig, Auf dem Promenadenweg um Burg Rabenstein. Linksseitig des Ailsbaches. Wobei in meiner Erinnerung diese Höhle etwas vor dem Schneiderloch liegt, wenn man aus Richtung Ludwigshöhle kommt. Die Bilder bei Google sind da auch etwas irreführend. Auf jeden Fall aber ein schöner  Trail da entlang. Bin damals von Sparnagles kommend den Wanderweg Großer Ahorntalrundweg runter und dann links weg auf den Promenadenweg.
> Alpenpass, dein Ball.


Ich geb zu - ich hab hier in Gpsies die Wanderwege gecheckt und dann gegoogelt. Aber bei Burgen/Ruinen wird ich immer hellhörig. Dort war ich selbst noch nicht, wieder eine Anregung mehr für nächsten Sommer  - Wo steh ich hier?


----------



## Garminator (30. Dezember 2015)

ist das im Hintergrund der Funkturm bei Spies?


----------



## alpenpass (31. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> ist das im Hintergrund der Funkturm bei Spies?


Ja genau, das ist der Turm an der Schermshöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (31. Dezember 2015)

Dann stehts Du am Eibgrat


----------



## alpenpass (31. Dezember 2015)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann stehts Du am Eibgrat


Ganz heiß, aber ich sTehe nicht auf dem Eibgrat. ; )


----------



## Jojo10 (31. Dezember 2015)

Mist, ich glaub ich weiß es, aber ich schulde eh schon 3 Fotos.
Ich muss mehr fotografieren.

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Dezember 2015)

Ist das die Aussicht von der Schimmelecke oberhalb von Reuthof?

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (1. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist das die Aussicht von der Schimmelecke oberhalb von Reuthof?
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.


Zunächst allen ein gesundes und glückliches Jahr 2016.
Du liegst vollkommen richtig, es ist die schöne Aussicht über dem Eibtal oben auf der Klausberger Wand. Das hier ist die Ruhebank dazu, ein schöner Platz 
Darüber liegt dann der von Garminator vermutete Eibgrat, dahinter der Funkturm nahe der Schermshöhe.
Lenka, nun du.


----------



## Garminator (1. Januar 2016)

Ebenfalls ein gesundes und verletzungsfreies Jahr an alle Teilnehmer dieses Freds.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein gesundes und verletzungsfreies Jahr an alle Teilnehmer dieses Freds.



Auch von mir!

Bin unterwegs, Bild kommt morgen.

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Januar 2016)

Nach ein paar Landschaftsbildern wieder etwas aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett.

Wo fährt diese Eisenbahn?



 
Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Achtzig (2. Januar 2016)

Eins ist klar: rechts vom Klo 
Prosit Neujahr zusammen!


----------



## Garminator (3. Januar 2016)

Leienfels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (3. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Landschaftsbildern wieder etwas aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett.
> 
> Wo fährt diese Eisenbahn?
> 
> ...


hmm, Behringersmühle?


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2016)

@Garminator und @alpenpass Beide leider falsch, wobei die Modelleisenbahn im Gasthof Burgruine in Leienfels auch in der engeren Auswahl war .

Dachte, das wird gleich erkannt, warte aber noch a bissl mit Tipps ...

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Januar 2016)

Servus Lenka,

Ich tippe mal auf das Waldcafe in Pottenstein.
Schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit auf der Pottenstein-Pegnitz Tour.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2016)

@Sportback513 Richtig!

Leider ist das Waldcafé im Püttlachtal seit etwa zwei Jahren nur am Wochenende offen, aber dann kann frau guten Kaffee und schmackhafte Kuchen in ruhiger (in Pottenstein eher selten) und idyllischer Lage am plätschernden Bach geniessen, auch manche Forelle lässt sich blicken . Ist auf jeden Fall auch einen Umweg (etwa vom Mariental kommend) wert.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Januar 2016)

Und da kommt schon das nächste Bild...


----------



## alpenpass (4. Januar 2016)

Schön...nur kenn ichs nicht Lass mich daher raten: Tüchersfeld von hinten?


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Schön...nur kenn ichs nicht Lass mich daher raten: Tüchersfeld von hinten?



Nein,Tüchersfeld ist es nicht,aber Fränkische Schweiz ist schon mal richtig


----------



## Garminator (4. Januar 2016)

Ich tippe eher auf den Bereich Rettener Kanzel.


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf den Bereich Rettener Kanzel.



Nein, H. 
Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher,dass du diesen Trail auch schon
runtergefahren bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (4. Januar 2016)

Ist das dann vielleicht beiim Rötelfelsen oberhalb Trubachtal?


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das dann vielleicht beiim Rötelfelsen oberhalb Trubachtal?



Nee,auch nicht.
Noch ein Tipp...
Die Felsen befinden sich in der Nähe vom Walberla.


----------



## alpenpass (4. Januar 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Nee,auch nicht.
> Noch ein Tipp...
> Die Felsen befinden sich in der Nähe vom Walberla.


...ah dann glaub ich, ich war da doch schon mal... Ist das nicht oberhalb von Leutenbach? Vom Friedhof dort bin ich mal vor langer Zeit Richtung Hetzelsdorf unterwegs gewesen. Nur zu der Zeit waren noch viel mehr Bäume dort oben gestanden, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ...ah dann glaub ich, ich war da doch schon mal... Ist das nicht oberhalb von Leutenbach? Vom Friedhof dort bin ich mal vor langer Zeit Richtung Hetzelsdorf unterwegs gewesen. Nur zu der Zeit waren noch viel mehr Bäume dort oben gestanden, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Richtig!!
Die Felsen heißen Kapuzinerfelsen und sind oberhalb von Leutenbach 
in Richtung Hetzelsdorf.
Das Bild habe ich auf dem Gelbpunkt-Wanderweg gemacht,der oben
vom Katzenstein runter führt.
Na,klingelts da H. ?


----------



## Garminator (5. Januar 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Na,klingelts da H. ?


Jetzt ja. Bild sieht irgendwie ganz anders aus als in meiner Erinnerung. 
Auch dir nachträglich Guten Rutsch.


----------



## alpenpass (5. Januar 2016)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, der Standort sollte anhand einiger markanten Details nicht allzu schwierig zu erraten sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Januar 2016)

Hienberg, vielleicht auf dem Gelbkreuz?


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Richtig!!
> Die Felsen heißen Kapuzinerfelsen und sind oberhalb von Leutenbach
> in Richtung Hetzelsdorf.
> Das Bild habe ich auf dem Gelbpunkt-Wanderweg gemacht,der oben
> ...


Frage quer rein: wie ist der Gelbpunkt-Wanderweg? Forstweg oder Trail, und landschaftlich? Suche noch eine Lauf-Variante rund / über Walberla und Katzenstein...
Danke und Grüße, 
CC.

Btw: feine Bilder hier im Fred


----------



## alpenpass (5. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hienberg, vielleicht auf dem Gelbkreuz?


Hallo Garminator, beides richtig  Hab da kurz vor der Brücke  so ne Stelle mit 'nem passenden Baumstumpf gefunden, wo ich immer gern ein Päuschen mach...


----------



## Sportback513 (6. Januar 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Frage quer rein: wie ist der Gelbpunkt-Wanderweg? Forstweg oder Trail, und landschaftlich? Suche noch eine Lauf-Variante rund / über Walberla und Katzenstein...
> Danke und Grüße,
> CC.
> 
> Btw: feine Bilder hier im Fred



Der Teil vom Katzenstein nach Leutenbach ist ein Wanderweg auf S1 Niveau.
Landschaftlich ganz nett,einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Garminator (6. Januar 2016)

Ich bin quasi bilderaus. Zumindest nichts gescheites, was man zuordnen kann oder eine reele Chance besteht, dass es erraten wird. Daher bitte ein Anderer weitermachen. Falls bis morgen noch keiner eingesprungen ist, such ich halt doch nochmal.


----------



## Sportback513 (7. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich bin quasi bilderaus. Zumindest nichts gescheites, was man zuordnen kann oder eine reele Chance besteht, dass es erraten wird. Daher bitte ein Anderer weitermachen. Falls bis morgen noch keiner eingesprungen ist, such ich halt doch nochmal.



Ich hätte noch ein schnelles zum überbrücken.


 

Sollte nicht schwer zu erraten sein


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Januar 2016)

Wollen wir wirklich mit den Grausamkeiten anfangen? Ich hätte da leider ganz viele Bilder parat ... 
Sonst keine Ahnung, wo der Steinbruch liegt.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## zuspät (7. Januar 2016)

der steinbruch, bei oberndorf?


----------



## alpenpass (7. Januar 2016)

zuspät schrieb:


> der steinbruch, bei oberndorf?


Hmm, dacht ich auch zuerst. Doch die Silhouette am Horizont sieht aus wie Burg Feuerstein. Ich vermute daher, es handelt sich um den Bruch bei Eschlipp.


----------



## Sportback513 (7. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hmm, dacht ich auch zuerst. Doch die Silhouette am Horizont sieht aus wie Burg Feuerstein. Ich vermute daher, es handelt sich um den Bruch bei Eschlipp.



Hey,sehr gut beobachtet!
Das am Horizont ist Burg Feuerstein und im Vordergrund der Steinbruch Drügendorf.
Sehr beliebt bei den Fossilienklopfern.
Wahnsinn welche Kennzeichen man da alles
am WE sieht (obwohl das Betreten verboten ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (8. Januar 2016)

Echte Leidenschaft kennt halt keine Grenzen  Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob mein Standort zu erraten ist:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Januar 2016)

Petzenschloss Schwarzenbruck?


----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Petzenschloss Schwarzenbruck?


Leider nein...aber gar nicht so weit weg


----------



## Garminator (9. Januar 2016)

Faberschloss, Schwarzachklamm?
Nachtrag: Korrektur, nicht das Altenheim sondern das Gebäude, welches sich an der Schwarzach zwischen Brückkanal und Röthenbach bei St. Wolfgang befindet?


----------



## CC. (9. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja schon tiefste Oberpfalz!
Ja, ja... ich weiß....


----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Faberschloss, Schwarzachklamm?
> Nachtrag: Korrektur, nicht das Altenheim sondern das Gebäude, welches sich an der Schwarzach zwischen Brückkanal und Röthenbach bei St. Wolfgang befindet?


Ich glaube, du meinst das richtige, auch wenn es  am alten Kanal und nicht an der Schwarzach liegt. Und da ich es unfairerweise von der nahezu unzugänglichen Rückseite fotografiert, reiche ich den Ball an Dich weiter. Es handelt sich um das Schloss Kugelhammer bei Röthenbach/St. Wolfgang. (und ich war hier  in der Gauchsbachschlucht auf Spurensuche nach den Überresten der Wolfgangskapelle, welche sich rückwärtig vom Schloss befindet.)
@CC. Die Oberpfalz ist aber noch ein schönes Stück weg.


----------



## Garminator (9. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du meinst das richtige


Nein, ich meinte das Falsche. Nachdem ich den Namen weiß, habe ich dein Bild auch auf der Karte gefunden. Ich lag definitiv falsch. 
Ksam mir nur bekannt vor, da ich mal am Kanal entlang zum STB gefahren bin, vom Brückkanal aus.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2016)

Auch nicht schlimm Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild für die nächste Runde?


----------



## Garminator (10. Januar 2016)

Also gut. Ist von einer Tour mit meinen Kindern. War am Anfang meines MTB-Fahrens für mich unvorstellbar, dass man sowas kann. Als Tipp noch: danach muss man sein Radl über eine kleine Brücke tragen. Der Wanderweg selbst dürfte jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2016)

Auf dem pp (war nicht soooo schwer), zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos. Mein Tipp wenn man da hinunter Skrupel hat: einfach mal nachts mit Stirnlampe probieren. Plötzlich sind da alle Wurzeln weg. 
Is übrigens deutlich steiler als es auf dem Foto rüber kommt. 
Fährt da wer bis auf die Brücke? Das würd ich mir dann nämlich gern mal angucken!


----------



## alpenpass (10. Januar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Auf dem pp (war nicht soooo schwer), zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos. Mein Tipp wenn man da hinunter Skrupel hat: einfach mal nachts mit Stirnlampe probieren. Plötzlich sind da alle Wurzeln weg.
> Is übrigens deutlich steiler als es auf dem Foto rüber kommt.
> Fährt da wer bis auf die Brücke? Das würd ich mir dann nämlich gern mal angucken!


Also ich steig meistens genau da ab, wo das Bild vorne endet. Das mit der Brücke hab ich mich noch nie getraut, auch weil der Abschluss so tückisch ist. Respekt, vor jedem der das kann! : )


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2016)

Ich bin da vergangenes Frühjahr oft auf dem Heimweg vom Geschäft lang,  jetzt aber schon länger nicht mehr. Muss echt mal wieder hin und überlegen ob ich da mittlerweile irgendeine Idee hab wie das gehen könnte. Andererseits: Zur Zeit wäre aber auch ins Wasser fallen echt doof. Vielleicht schieb ich das doch eher auf Sommer...


----------



## Garminator (11. Januar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Auf dem pp (war nicht soooo schwer), zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos


Richtig. Genau die Stelle, an welcher der Nessenbach überquert wird. 
Fahre übrigens auch nur bis zur Brücke. Für die nächsten Meter sind definitiv Trial-Künste notwendig. Aber ansonsten schöner Abschluss, wenn man vom Moritzberg kommt, über den Klingenden Wasserfall.


----------



## Achtzig (11. Januar 2016)

Also dann, aber ich fürchte,  das wird zum ping pong Spiel. Hab nur leider nix besseres zur Hand:


----------



## alpenpass (13. Januar 2016)

Um den Thread nicht sterben zu lassen Das müsste das Siegersdorfer Kreuz unterhalb des Rothenbergs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (13. Januar 2016)

Genau da is es. Muss unbedingt mal schauen, dass ich von daheim wieder weiter weg komm...

@alpenpass : Du bist's


----------



## alpenpass (13. Januar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Genau da is es. Muss unbedingt mal schauen, dass ich von daheim wieder weiter weg komm...
> 
> @alpenpass : Du bist's


Geht mir ganz genauso. Mein Fundus beschränkt sich auch eher auf die engere Umgebung. Hab jetzt mal eins rausgesucht von weiter weg, allerdings vom Wandern mit Familie. Hoffe das gilt auch. Wo steh ich?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2016)

Gilt bestimmt, fahren kann frau da auch: Druidenhain bei Kanndorf. Glaub' ich .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (13. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Gilt bestimmt, fahren kann frau da auch: Druidenhain bei Kanndorf. Glaub' ich .
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.


Ja, da ist der Druidenhain. Wollt ich immer mal  mit dem MTB hin, hab's aber nie geschafft bisher. Du bist dran, Lenka.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, immer wieder spannend, ob frau den richtigen Weg durch das Labyrinth findet. Und weiter dann auf dem Blaustrich nach Burggaillenreuth zum Kaffee und Kuchen! 

Bild kommt später, langsam wird's auch bei mir eng mit den Fotos ...

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (13. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Wollt ich immer mal mit dem MTB hin



Geht mir auch so. Definitiv dieses Jahr ist diese Gegend rechts und links der Wiesent verstärkt dran. Mit dem Renner sieht man doch nicht so viel.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2016)

Ein Sonnenuntergang in der Fränkischen ...





Aber wo?

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (14. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ein Sonnenuntergang in der Fränkischen ...
> 
> 
> Aber wo?
> ...




Auch wenn mich " ... in der Fränkischen.." zugegebenermaßen etwas  irritiert, muss ich spontan an Osternohe/Schlossberg denken.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich " ... in der Fränkischen.." zugegebenermaßen etwas  irritiert, muss ich spontan an Osternohe/Schlossberg denken.



Oh mei, immer diese Erbsensucher tststs 

Aber richtig erkannt, es ist ein Spiegelbild deines Fotos im Beitrag 1917 .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (14. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Oh mei, immer diese Erbsensucher tststs
> 
> Aber richtig erkannt, es ist ein Spiegelbild deines Fotos im Beitrag 1917 .
> 
> ...


Für mich fängt halt die Fränkische so ab Trubachtal an... Hab ich aber gar ned bös gmeind!
Dann hab ich hier was schönes.  Auch hier waren schon mal - quasi um die Ecke. 
Und nein - es ist noch nicht die Fränkische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (14. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Und nein - es ist noch nicht die Fränkische.


Aber knapp davor. Ich bin dann mal vorläufig draußen. Fahr für ein paar Tage Langlaufen im Bayerischen Wald, also keine Bilder für diesen Fred.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Januar 2016)

In der Hoffnung, dass noch nicht alle in den Winterschlaf gefallen sind, zeig ich noch ein Bild als Tipp. 500 m später in Nordöstlicher Richtung stößt man auf diese technische Herausforderung: Einer der Felsen in unmittelbarer Nähe trägt einen berühmten kaiserlichen Namen.


----------



## rehhofer (17. Januar 2016)

Ist das der tricky Einstieg am Augustusfelsen in Egg....?
Gehe jetzt Powderbiken am frischverschneiten Tiergarten.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Januar 2016)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Ist das der tricky Einstieg am Augustusfelsen in Egg....?
> Gehe jetzt Powderbiken am frischverschneiten Tiergarten.


Ja, daliegst du völlig richtig, damit dürfte die Lösung von Bild1 nur noch Formsache sein. Und wir sind um 10:30h ebenfalls am Tiergarten


----------



## rehhofer (18. Januar 2016)

Es gibt einige nette Wege mit interessanten Schlüsselstellen rund um das kleine Dorf wo das hier mehr oder weniger noch steht:


----------



## Garminator (18. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lösung von Bild1


Fehlt zwar noch, aber der Augustusfelsen ist fast daneben. Gesucht war das Kugelspiel an der Brüchigen Wand.
Aber jetzt raten wir mal das obige Bild. Bin völlig ahnungslos.


----------



## rehhofer (20. Januar 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: Die nächstgelegene Ortschaft streitet um den Titel kleinste Stadt Frankens oder gar Bayerns.


----------



## Garminator (20. Januar 2016)

Könnte es dann die Burgruine Stierberg sein?


rehhofer schrieb:


> kleinste Stadt Frankens oder gar Bayerns


Kleinste Stadt wäre nach Wikipedia Lichtenberg bei Hof mit 1023 Einwohnern. Ich denke, du meinst aber Betzenstein.


----------



## rehhofer (20. Januar 2016)

Zweimal Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. Januar 2016)

Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn jemand an meiner Stelle einspringt. Wäre


----------



## Achtzig (21. Januar 2016)

Will wirklich keiner?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich mach mal wenn ich darf, hätte da was


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2016)

Aaaalte Hackn! Adlerstein. Oder? Ich erinner mich da an ein Foto mit Fahrer auf der Treppe...

Edit: Nagut, die alte Hackn nehm ich zurück...


----------



## andi74 (22. Januar 2016)

Müsste der Signalstein bei Sorg sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2016)

@andi74 richtig, du darfst 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich da an ein Foto mit Fahrer auf der Treppe...



Ich glaub ned das da aner nunder fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi74 (22. Januar 2016)

Wo bin ich hier unterwegs bzw. über welches Gewässer führt die Brücke?


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2016)

Der arme Schneemann auf dem Geländer wird wohl auch bald den Bach runter gehen


----------



## CC. (22. Januar 2016)

Sieht aus wie Röthenbach.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Röthenbach.


Naa, ist bestimmt die Püttlach! Und nach c2km gibt's linkerhand das Waldcafé .

Aber falls richtig, bitte jemand anders weitermachen, bin raus zum powdern (OK, eher slushen, wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt ).

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## andi74 (23. Januar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naa, ist bestimmt die Püttlach! Und nach c2km gibt's linkerhand das Waldcafé .
> 
> Aber falls richtig, bitte jemand anders weitermachen, bin raus zum powdern (OK, eher slushen, wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt ).
> 
> ...



Richtig, die Brücke heißt "Heiligensteg" und führt über die Püttlach. Der Weg liegt zwischen Pottenstein (Waldcafe) und Oberhauenstein.

Wenn Lenka K. nicht kann, sollte ein anderer einspringen.


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2016)

Die Alleskennerin scho wieder


----------



## Cubie (23. Januar 2016)

Da offensichtlich ein Täter gesucht wird möchte ich mich mal einklinken.
Das Bild zeigt entsprechend der Jahreszeit eine Skisprungschanze......
Aber wo...???


----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Da offensichtlich ein Täter gesucht wird möchte ich mich mal einklinken.
> Das Bild zeigt entsprechend der Jahreszeit eine Skisprungschanze......
> Aber wo...???
> !


Ich müßte mich ja gewaltig täuschen, wenn das nicht die Schanze oben auf der Friesener Warte ist Da gibt's auch ein paar tolle trails...


----------



## Cubie (23. Januar 2016)

Zwei mal Volltreffer..
1. Ja, ist die Schanze an der Friesener Warte
und
2. Ja, da gibt es einige klasse Trails..




Damit bist du an der Reihe...
Grüße Cubie


----------



## Cubie (23. Januar 2016)

upps Fehlpost..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich müßte mich ja gewaltig täuschen, wenn das nicht die Schanze oben auf der Friesener Warte ist





Die Schanze steht sogar unter Denkmalschutz


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2016)

Dann mal in eine ganz andere Ecke Frankens, die hier noch wenig zum Zug kam:


----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ganz andere Ecke Frankens



Du bist ja sehr früh unterwegs. Meinst du vielleicht die Gegend Westmittelfranken?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Du bist ja sehr früh unterwegs. Meinst du vielleicht die Gegend Westmittelfranken?


Ja mei, das ist halt die senile Bettflucht.
( Komm grad aus dem Wald. Tiergarten -  Nicht empfehlenswert, alles taut - gestern war's deutlich besser.)
Mittelfranken stimmt.. Aber ich würde es Ost Mfr nennen.


----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2016)

Einigen wir uns auf Süd-Mittelfranken?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf Süd-Mittelfranken?


Bin dabei


----------



## pristo (24. Januar 2016)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das die Burg in Hilpoltstein.


----------



## SunTzu (25. Januar 2016)

Sieth für mich auch so aus - zu erkennen an den Stadtfarben Schwarz-Gelb.
Müsste vom Schlossbug aus fotografiert sein.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Januar 2016)

Ja das ist sie. @pristo: Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2016)

Bitte ein anderer ein Bild einstellen, ich hab nämlich nichts passendes. Danke.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Was leichtes auf die Schnelle


----------



## Achtzig (26. Januar 2016)

Ortsausgang Rückersdorf in Richtung Behringersdorf? Schöne Morgenstimmung! Wo is der ganze Schnee hin?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Richtig. Nur nicht Morgenstimmung sondern gestern Abend. Siehe Sonnenuntergang 
Schnee gibt es nichts mehr


----------



## Achtzig (26. Januar 2016)

Oh peinlich! Sonne im Osten... Echt kein Schnee mehr? Ich muss wieder mehr raus, ich dachte es schaut immernoch so aus:


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Rothenberg bei Schnaittach. Schön da verbotenerweise mit dem Zipfelbob runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (26. Januar 2016)

Bin ich zu alt für, Holzschlitten oder Hornet sind viel besser für die Bandscheiben! Sonst ist's natürlich absolut richtig! Du bist's wieder!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## alpenpass (26. Januar 2016)

Na, da bin ich schon mal auf des Rätsels Lösung gespannt.


----------



## Frankentourer (26. Januar 2016)

Am Hetzles?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CC. (26. Januar 2016)

Rotpunktweg über der Aurach?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Beides falsch.

Ich warte noch auf Topo


----------



## Achtzig (26. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub ja, das is ne Falle zum Sammeln sämtlicher netter Einspurpfade!

Wieder Rotenberg?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Es ist im Nürnberger Süden  Dachte die Stelle erkennt man sofort ...


----------



## Garminator (26. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht im STB?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Naja das war nicht schwer mit dem Tipp. Etwas genauer muss es schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (26. Januar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Etwas genauer muss es schon sein


Da müssen andere ran. War schon lange nicht mehr dort. Und im Winter sieht eh alles nochmal anders aus.


----------



## pristo (26. Januar 2016)

Wernloch?


----------



## microbat (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2016)

Ich werfe mal noch Blaukreuz am Fischleinsberg mit ein...


----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2016)

Ok ich sehe ist doch schwieriger als gedacht.
Es ist exakt hier
49°22'21.0"N 11°06'38.7"E

Dann kommt gleich was leichteres


----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## microbat (27. Januar 2016)

Zu einfach


----------



## Milan0 (28. Januar 2016)

Ist das auch zu schwer?


----------



## Garminator (28. Januar 2016)

Nein, ich denke das ist am Steinbruch am Beginn in der Nähe von Worzeldorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (28. Januar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist das auch zu schwer?


Nö - ist ja nicht weit weg vom ersten Bild, wenn ich mich nicht irre.  Kann sich eigentlich nur um den Holsteinbruch bei Worzeldorf handeln.


----------



## alpenpass (28. Januar 2016)

upps - Garminator war schneller. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich von Arbeitskollegen am Kaffeeautomaten ablenken last.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Januar 2016)

Jawohl. Geht doch


----------



## Garminator (28. Januar 2016)

Aslo gut, nochmal im Fundus gestöbert und was gefunden, das erkennbar ist.


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Januar 2016)

Uhh Uhh....des kenn ich. Röthenbachklamm


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2016)

Würde ich mal grob in die Ecke... 

Oh Mann...  Zu spät.  Aber @elmerfudd , wurde auch Zeit dass du dich hier wieder blicken lässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. Januar 2016)

Kann sein dass ich mich täusche aber das ist doch nicht direkt in der Klamm, oder? Sondern Richtung Birkensee, und hinter der Anhöhe auf dem Bild ist diese Sandgrube.
Oder doch net?


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub das auch. Oben geht der sandweg an der Grube entlang.


----------



## Garminator (28. Januar 2016)

tja, jetzt bin ich irgendwie in einer blöden Situation.


derwaaal schrieb:


> Kann sein dass ich mich täusche aber das ist doch nicht direkt in der Klamm, oder? Sondern Richtung Birkensee, und hinter der Anhöhe auf dem Bild ist diese Sandgrube.
> Oder doch net?


Trifft es ziemolich genau. Anderseits gehört es noch zur Röthenbachklamm, auch wenn die meisten diesen Teil bis zum Birkensee vermutlich nicht fahren, da in Richtung eben diesem an der Stelle nicht fahrbar. Aber


elmerfudd schrieb:


> Röthenbachklamm


wäre dann auch gültig.
Daher stelle ich es "elmerfudd'" und "derwaal" frei, wer möchte.


----------



## elmerfudd (29. Januar 2016)

dann geb ich gern an derwaaal ab. Ich müsste eh erst mal wieder ein Bild machen das auch aufzulösen is.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2016)

wusste doch ich kenne die Stelle. Da war ich aber auch seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2016)

Hi @elmerfudd 
Wollte dir eigentlich das gleiche anbieten, da ich den genauen Ort nur für mich selber zur Bestätigung klären wollte.
Ob ich brauchbare Fotos, keine Ahnung. Aber ich guck mal


----------



## CC. (2. Februar 2016)

Keiner???


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Februar 2016)

Na dann würde ich mich trauen wenn ich darf.


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Februar 2016)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Achtzig (2. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich mich trauen wenn ich darf.


Hau raus!

Edith: Na da war ich wohl zu langsam! Aber offensichtlich hat's auch ohne Ermunterung geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (2. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> wenn ich darf.


Von mir aus schon, ist lange genug Zeit gewesen.
Ups, zu spät.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Februar 2016)

OOh, hab ich ganz vergessn. 
Sry.

sieht nach nem Gipfel aus ...


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Februar 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> OOh, hab ich ganz vergessn.
> Sry.
> 
> sieht nach nem Gipfel aus ...


Der Gipfel ist das nicht. Es gibt noch eine höhere Stelle. Allerdings steht da kein Kreuz.


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

Braucht ihr einen Tip oder haltet ihr euch vornehm zurück?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Braucht ihr einen Tip oder haltet ihr euch vornehm zurück?


sowohl als auch  Ich rat mal: Du bist auf der Neubürg bei Wohnsgehaig?


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> sowohl als auch  Ich rat mal: Du bist auf der Neubürg bei Wohnsgehaig?


Leider nein. Aber ich geb dann gleich mal mehrere Hinweise:
Ziemlich im Norden Frankens und ein lehrreicher Rundweg.
Hier mal die andere Seite der Erhebung


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

und der blickt euch auf der Runde auch mal an


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2016)

Aslo ich glaube, das ist mir zu nördlich. Da bin ich raus.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 459405 und der blickt euch auf der Runde auch mal an



Boah, ist der Uhu echt? Wunderschön ... dafür wurde der Rätselberg oben ganz schön massakriert .
Bin gespannt, wo das ist.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

Ne der ist nicht echt. Aber beim erstenmal hab ich eien ganzschönen Satz gemacht


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wo das ist.


Wenn Du es nicht kennst, wer dann?


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn Du es nicht kennst, wer dann?



Bin geschmeichelt, aber trotzdem ahnungslos .

Lenka K.


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

Heute Abend gibt es noch ein/ zwei Bilder


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn Du es nicht kennst, wer dann?


dann bleibt nur noch @SuShu


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

Da mit sollte jetzt aber eine Lösung möglich sein. Im Hintergrund erkennt man/frau die Gleichberge.

Und ich hatte echt Bedenken das es zu leicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

und hier mal einen Blick "IN" den Berg


----------



## ericoli (3. Februar 2016)

Ha Ha  Endlich wieder mal was Nördliches das ist der Erlebnissteinbruch am Zeilberg


----------



## ericoli (3. Februar 2016)

Das ist viel zu Nördlich für die anderen Biker aus der Fränkischen  und Umgebung


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

ericoli schrieb:


> Ha Ha  Endlich wieder mal was Nördliches das ist der Erlebnissteinbruch am Zeilberg


Ich hab schon gedacht das wird nix mehr .
Natürlich richtig

Du bist


----------



## Su1dakra (3. Februar 2016)

Wen es interesiert: http://www.maroldsweisach.de/Steinerlebnispfad.html


----------



## alpenpass (3. Februar 2016)

Ah, Haßberge...sehr schön In die Ecke "muss" ich noch irgendwann...


----------



## ericoli (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## ericoli (3. Februar 2016)

OH Blöd  zweimal


----------



## elmerfudd (3. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich des lös`bin ich ja wieder dran. Hab aber immer noch kein Bild verdammt  Morgen muss ich mal wieder eins machen


----------



## elmerfudd (3. Februar 2016)

Ach Scheiß....ich lös`
Des is der Turm in Lichtenfels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (3. Februar 2016)

Da hätten andere auch gerne geraten  Du der da jeden tag fährt


----------



## elmerfudd (3. Februar 2016)

Ohh...des tut mir leid  ausserdem war ich da oben schon ewig net mehr.
Dafür kennen andere des folgende Bild besser als wie ich.


----------



## Garminator (4. Februar 2016)

Hattten wir doch schon. Bin daher mal draußen.


----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2016)

Hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2016)

Wieder was nördliches?


----------



## elmerfudd (4. Februar 2016)

Ja...im Wunderschönen Gottesgarten. Als klitzekleinen Tip


----------



## Garminator (4. Februar 2016)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hatten wir noch nicht


Hast recht, habe nochmals den Eintrag Nr. 1616 nachgeschaut. Ähnlich, aber nicht identisch.


----------



## axrobeico (4. Februar 2016)

Ist das auf dem alten staffelberg?


----------



## elmerfudd (4. Februar 2016)

Nein...aber ne gute Idee, da könnt ich mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (6. Februar 2016)

Was is los Jungs? Kein Bock, zu schwer oder seid alle nur am fahren.


----------



## Garminator (6. Februar 2016)

Einfach keine Ahnung. Bin gleich auch zum Fahren weg, aber Ski.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2016)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Was is los Jungs? Kein Bock, zu schwer oder seid alle nur am fahren.


Alle--auch die, die vom Skifahren zurück sind--warten auf einen weiteren Tipp .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2016)

Na, willkommen zurück, Lenka. Dachte schon, ich hätte Dich endgültig vergrault hier.


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2016)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp, auf dem Bild weiter Links am Horizont ist ein sehr bekannter Berg am Obermain


----------



## elmerfudd (8. Februar 2016)

Ja...genau, und Blickrichtung ist ziemlich genau Nord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (8. Februar 2016)

Aber wo sind denn die ganzen Biker aus dem Gottesgarten???   *WO*


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte mich nicht vordrängen,wenns bis morgen Abend keiner rauskriegt ,mach ichs


----------



## elmerfudd (8. Februar 2016)

bassd scho, recht hast


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2016)

Weinhügel bei Schwabtal


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2016)




----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2016)

Aber jetzt wieder südlich dazu muss ich sagen , ich bin da vorbeigekommen und weiß gar nicht genau wo das ist


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2016)

Ist das nicht schon die Oberpfalz? Eine ähnliche Hütte steht nämlich oberhalb der Weissen Wand am Schwarzen Brand im Hirschbachtal. Aber ob dass wirklich die selbe ist? 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2016)

Wird wohl nicht südlich genug sein, oder?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Februar 2016)

Mich erinnert's an so ne kleine Hütte oberhalb von Förrenbach, i.d.Nähe vom Hochberg, entlang der 1000hm-Runde ...


----------



## alpenpass (10. Februar 2016)

Ungewohnte Perspektive, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, müßte das die Hütte oben am Kugelspiel sein. Also über dem Todtsfelder Tal?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. Februar 2016)

Die Spannung steigt ... 

Lenka K.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf nen Hüttenabend! 
*offtopic off*


----------



## ericoli (10. Februar 2016)

Kugelspiel    Richtig


----------



## coast13 (10. Februar 2016)

wusste doch, dass ich die Hütte hier schon mal gesehen hatte  Gedächtnis lässt schwer nach 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/page-73#post-13448101


----------



## alpenpass (10. Februar 2016)

coast13 schrieb:


> wusste doch, dass ich die Hütte hier schon mal gesehen hatte  Gedächtnis lässt schwer nach
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/page-73#post-13448101


Hihi - ja genau. Und ich gebe zu, ich hab das Bild mehrmals zum Vergleich gegen gehalten Und hier was hoffentlich nicht allzu schweres:


----------



## Achtzig (10. Februar 2016)

Stimmt,  is nich so schwer


----------



## alpenpass (10. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Stimmt,  is nich so schwer


----------



## ericoli (10. Februar 2016)

Sorry ,hab nicht aufgepasst  ABER da wurde ja das Tal gesucht


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

Als Tipp zum Bild: der Brunnen hat einen hübschen Namen und liegt nicht allzuweit vom Moritzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2016)

Also das wundert mich jetzt echt, dass da noch keiner drauf kam! 
Wobei ich glaube, Du meinst mit Deinem Tipp die kleine Bachstufe, die kurz vor dem Brunnen ist, oder?


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also das wundert mich jetzt echt, dass da noch keiner drauf kam!
> Wobei ich glaube, Du meinst mit Deinem Tipp die kleine Bachstufe, die kurz vor dem Brunnen ist, oder?


?? jetzt überforderst du mich gerade Um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften, eigentlich ist der Brunnen doch eine Quelle (da nicht gefasst).
..und hat soo einen schönen Namen...


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2016)

Ja genau, eine Quelle. Aber wenn ich Deinen Tipp mit dem Namen, so schön wie Musik, richtig verstanden hab, steht der der ja auch auf dem Wegweiser, dem man aus dem Ort bergab folgt? Dann in den Wald hinein, wieder bergan ein Stück, und dann kommt Dein Brunnen kurze Zeit später linker Hand unter dem Weg? Das ist dann nämlich nicht der Ort, auf dem der Wegweiser deutet!


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ja genau, eine Quelle. Aber wenn ich Deinen Tipp mit dem Namen, so schön wie Musik, richtig verstanden hab, steht der der ja auch auf dem Wegweiser, dem man aus dem Ort bergab folgt? Dann in den Wald hinein, wieder bergan ein Stück, und dann kommt Dein Brunnen kurze Zeit später linker Hand unter dem Weg? Das ist dann nämlich nicht der Ort, auf dem der Wegweiser deutet!


verdammt, verdammt.. du liegst natürlich komplett richtig. Ich hab in meinem Tipp die falsche Fährte gelegt, sorry. Daher korrigiere/ergänze ich meinen Tipp: Der Brunnen mit dem unauffälligen Namen liegt unweit vom musikalischen Wasserfall. (Na, ob ichs damit noch retten kann?)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2016)

Google sei Dank weiß ich's jetzt auch - war aber noch nie dort. Sind vom Moritzberg immer direkt nach Diepersdorf runter und dann zur Klamm und wieder heim Richtung Altdorf. Lohnt sich der Umweg dorthin?


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Google sei Dank weiß ich's jetzt auch - war aber noch nie dort. Sind vom Moritzberg immer direkt nach Diepersdorf runter und dann zur Klamm und wieder heim Richtung Altdorf. Lohnt sich der Umweg dorthin?


Doch, Ist jetz nichts aufregendes, ne hübsche Welle durch den Wald unterhalb von Haimendorf. Ich fahr dann immer noch gern die Trails zwischen Schönberg, Ottensoos und Lauf oder fahr über Letten, Himmelgarten, Birkensee zurück zur Klamm. Das Wasser an besagtem Brunnen eignet sich zudem hervorragend zum Auffüllen der Trinkflasche.  PS: möchtest du das Rätsel nicht lösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2016)

Muss aber bis heut abend warten, bis ich an die Fotos von der letzten Tour komm um das Nachfolgebild für das vom Sprosselbrunnen auszusuchen.  Die hat mein Mann auf seinem Handy...


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Doch, Ist jetz nichts aufregendes, ne hübsche Welle durch den Wald unterhalb von Haimendorf. Ich fahr dann immer noch gern die Trails zwischen Schönberg, Ottensoos und Lauf



Aha? Da werd ich doch gleich aufmerksam! Es gibt nen lohnenden Trail von da aus nach Schönberg? Ich bin bisher vor zur Straße und das Beste, das ich gefunden hab war dem gelben Kreis folgen und dann aber mal so nen Trampeltrail rechts ab vom Hauptweg... Weiter is dann klar: Wurzelbildrätsel mit anschließender Brücke von neulich!


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

@WarriorPrincess: Der Name ist gefallen, danke
@Achtzig: Gelbring kenn ich jetzt nicht. ich folge Grünring bis zur Strasse . Das folgende ist leichter zu fahren als zu beschreiben, es gibt ne schöne Mischung aus trails mit einem kleinen Anteil Wald Autobahn. Ich nenn mal stichwortmäßig ein paar lohnenswerte Eckpunkte, die du z.b. in GPSIES erkunden und mit dem Rad verbinden kannst. "Fuchsrangen, Katzenholz, Waldhaus, Naturlehrpfad, Jungholz, die bekannte Brücke, Fuchslöcher".


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2016)

Also dann: Wo ist diese nette Brücke?


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2016)

schön...schwer


----------



## pristo (12. Februar 2016)

Weg im Süden von Altdorf, direkt unter der Autobahn, Richtung Teufelshöhle/Prethalmühle.
Falls richtig, bitte ein anderer ein Foto posten.


----------



## CC. (12. Februar 2016)

Mist, zu langsam


----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2016)

Das hätte ich auch gewusst ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2016)

Ist richtig! Next!


----------



## pristo (13. Februar 2016)

Bitte jemand anders ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (14. Februar 2016)

Letztes Jahr im April war es genauso batzig - aber wärmer 




Wo war ich?


----------



## scratch_a (14. Februar 2016)

Ist das der Weg unten von der Teufelskirche bei Grünsberg?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2016)

Hätte ich jetzt auch getippt


----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2016)

etz wos des sagst


----------



## CC. (14. Februar 2016)

War offensichtlich nicht so schwer 
Scratchy, das nächste Bild bitte...


----------



## scratch_a (14. Februar 2016)

Ok, hier ein weiteres unscharfes Handybild 



Wo führt dieser Weg (Rotpunkt, der nach rechts abbiegt) hin?


----------



## otti44 (14. Februar 2016)

Das ist oben auf dem Lindelberg Nähe Burgstall


----------



## scratch_a (14. Februar 2016)

Öhm...kenne weder Lindelberg noch Burgstall? 
Hört sich also falsch an...zumindest ist der Name der Ortschaft, in die man von hier aus kommt nicht genannt.


----------



## otti44 (14. Februar 2016)

Na dann liege ich vermutlich falsch. Ich dachte, dort gehts nach Rödlas runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (14. Februar 2016)

Nein, das ist definitiv falsch


----------



## Garminator (15. Februar 2016)

Zurück und erster Versuch: Runter nach Weißenbrunn / Naturbad?


----------



## alpenpass (15. Februar 2016)

Das ist auch nicht leicht. Bin grad alle Rotpunkt Strecken im Geiste abgefahren  ...wurde aber nicht wirklich fündig, daher rate ich mal.
Ist es vielleicht vom Moritzberg bergab kommend,  Richtung Weigenhofen? (wenig später kommt der Paul Pfinzing Wanderweg hinzu)


----------



## Achtzig (15. Februar 2016)

Ich stell grad fest, so Rotpunkte gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2016)

nach hegendorf?


----------



## scratch_a (15. Februar 2016)

@Garminator: Richtig! Du bist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (16. Februar 2016)

Wird Zeit, dass der Frühling kommt. Irgendwie reicht mir jetzt dieser Fastwinter.
Nochmals ein altes Bild von meinem Lieblingstrail, wenn ich dort unterwegs bin. Da kein bezeichneter Wanderweg ist eventuell die Bezeichnung auf der Sigma Cycle Map hilfreich bzw. eine Beschreibung des Bereichs erforderlich.


----------



## otti44 (16. Februar 2016)

Diesmal ist es aber der Lindelberg. Es ist das Steilstück neben dem Ziehweg, kurz bevor man aus dem Wald rauskommt Richtung Unterlindelbach. Allerdings von unten nach oben fotografiert.


----------



## Garminator (16. Februar 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Diesmal ist es aber der Lindelberg


Leider wieder falsch. Der Trail ist einiges weiter weg genau nach Süden.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2016)

So eine ähliche Stelle gibt es am Tiergarten auch. Nur weiß ich nicht welchen Trail man fahren muss um dahin zu kommen ...


----------



## AnAx (16. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So eine ähliche Stelle gibt es am Tiergarten auch. Nur weiß ich nicht welchen Trail man fahren muss um dahin zu kommen ...



In der Nähe der alten 3er-Line meinst du, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2016)

Tiergarten kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus. Ich weiß nicht mal wo 3er Line Yolo und wie sie noch alle heißen sind. Stromschneise finde ich


----------



## Garminator (16. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Stromschneise


Ist gar nicht so weit weg davon. Die Namen der verschiedenen Trails und Abfahrten kenn ich auch nicht. Wär doch mal ne Sache, wenn jemand in eine Karte die diversen Namen einträgt und diese hier einstellt. Geheim ist da sowieso nichts, aber man hat einen Bezug, wenn sich jemand auf eine Strecke bezieht.


----------



## AnAx (16. Februar 2016)

Vom groben Bereich würde ich sagen in der Nähe von 49° 26'51.8"N, 11°10'24.4"E 

Kurz nach einem 'Plateau' mit vier Zu-/Abgängen und einer kleinen Höhle


----------



## Jojo10 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Müsste hier sein:




Homezone.

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (16. Februar 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> 49° 26'51.8"N, 11°10'24.4"E





Jojo10 schrieb:


> Müsste hier sein:


Beide richtig, lediglich AnAx war etwas schneller. Aber einigt euch bitte untereinander.
Die Fortsetzung dieses Trails über den Hutweg nach Osten hin ist einfach klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (16. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die Fortsetzung dieses Trails über den Hutweg nach Osten hin ist einfach klasse.


Der Abschnitt heißt bei uns »Frankenschnellweg«.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Februar 2016)

Wolfi, musst uns mal mitnehmen und uns dort mal bißl was zeigen


----------



## Jojo10 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Wenn mal eine Forums Schmausenbuck Tour zustande kommt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (16. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Forums Schmausenbuck Tour zustande kommt, bin ich dabei.




Gute Idee, ich denke, ab März kann man das mal hier posten.


----------



## AnAx (16. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Beide richtig, lediglich AnAx war etwas schneller. Aber einigt euch bitte untereinander.
> Die Fortsetzung dieses Trails über den Hutweg nach Osten hin ist einfach klasse.



Ich lasse @Jojo10 gern den Vortritt, habe ohnehin kein Bild


----------



## Jojo10 (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Hatten wir das schon?



Gruß


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich denke, ab März kann man das mal hier posten.


Wieso ab März??


----------



## Garminator (17. Februar 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wieso ab März?


Der erste Winter, in dem ich nicht fahre. Vermutlich werde ich alt. Ich friere schon bei dem Gedanken daran. Derzeit ist der Hang mehr zum Langlaufen, aber selbst am Ochsenkopf ist es nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Februar 2016)

Wo ist hier Winter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?


Die Geländekante/Berg links im Hintergrund kommt mir bekannt vor. Könnte das in Richtung Hirschbachtal sein?


Milan0 schrieb:


> Wo ist hier Winter?


Zumindest meteorologisch und kalendarisch.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Ja, das im Hintergrund könnte in der Nähe des Hirschbachtals sein.
Von wo aus ist das Foto dann aufgenommen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Ja, das im Hintergrund könnte in der Nähe des Hirschbachtals sein.
> Von wo aus ist das Foto dann aufgenommen?
> 
> Gruß



von gegenüber


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Das lass ich gelten .
Es ist vom Hohenstein aus aufgenommen.
@FrankoniaTrails ist dran. 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2016)

mal gucken ob Ihr das kennt


----------



## Garminator (19. Februar 2016)

Ist das der hängende Fels bei Wichsenstein runter Richtung Schlehenmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beneh (19. Februar 2016)

Im Ankatal?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2016)

nein


----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2016)

Von Pottenstein hoch?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2016)

nein aber pottenstein ist nicht sehr weit weg davon 

Tip: ein Campingplatz ist in der Nähe und trägt den Namen


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2016)

Bärenschlucht??? D.h. der Wanderweg auf der anderen Talseite gegenüber ... allerdings ungewohnte Perspektive.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Februar 2016)

Bärenschlucht war richtig, Lenka darf weiter machen 

Die Perspektive kam halt so aus der Actioncam


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2016)

Obwohl die Lösung eher verraten, als von mir erraten wurde ... hier das nächste (einfache) Rätselbild von einer meinen Lieblingsherbsttouren. Wo stehe ich?



 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Lenka, ist das auf dem Blaukreuzweg kurz bevor man die Straße von Treuf nach Stöppach überquert?


----------



## CC. (21. Februar 2016)

Das sollte hinter Entmersberg Richtung Steinensittenbach sein. An der Stelle reißt es mich auch jedes mal vom Rad, um ein Foto zu machen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

Am Berg oben das Gebäude sieht aus wie Burg Hohenstein ....  aber das ist nicht so meine Gegend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2016)

@Garminator Leider falsch, die Schatten und Burgsilhouette beachten .
@FrankoniaTrails Ja, ist die Burg Hohenstein, aber WO stehe ich? 
@CC. Sehr warm, ginge es vielleicht genauer? Welcher Wanderweg von welchem Ort nach Steinesittenbach?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Februar 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Das sollte hinter Entmersberg Richtung Steinensittenbach sein. An der Stelle reißt es mich auch jedes mal vom Rad, um ein Foto zu machen...


Dacht ich auch zuerst. Ich vermute, du stehst dann noch etwas nördlicher. Und zwar am Wanderweg Grünkreuz zwischen Götzlesberg und SSB?


----------



## Garminator (22. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schatten und Burgsilhouette beachten


Hast recht, jetzt sehe ich es auch. Süden ist rechts. Dann dürfte alpenpass richtig liegen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails Ja, ist die Burg Hohenstein, aber WO stehe ich?



Keine Ahnung, irgendwo zwischen Algersdorf und Hohenstein in der Pampa ..... wie gesagt, da drüben habe ich gar keinen Plan welche Wege welche Markierungen haben, geschweige denn wie die heissen. Daher bin ich mal raus aus der Nummer, überlasse gerne anderen das weiter raten


----------



## CC. (22. Februar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich alte Bilder gesucht, in der Hoffnung, verwendbare Exifs zu finden: vergebens 
Es könnte die 'weiße 4 auf blau' von Frohnhof nach SSB sein, kurz vor dem Kreuzung, wo er auf das von alpenpass erwähnte Grünkreuz trifft.
Ansonsten liegt wohl alpenpass richtig, weil ich auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg öfter gefahren bin...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2016)

@alpenpass liegt richtig!

Kurz hinter dem Fotostandort kommt dann am Waldrand eine Bank, wo es sich mit Hohensteinblick gut aushalten lässt .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Februar 2016)

Klassischer Abstauber ... dank CC.  Werd heut abend nach der Arbeit ein schönes Bild suchen.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Februar 2016)

Na dann... Das Motiv des Foto s sollte nicht unbekannt sein, doch wo stehe ich?


----------



## CC. (22. Februar 2016)

Das sollte der Hohle Fels sein und Du müßtest dann gegenüber auf dem Reicheneck oberhalb Kainsbach sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. Februar 2016)

könnte aber auch der Jungerfernsprung oberhalb Kainsbach sein.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Februar 2016)

Ihr liegt beide schon recht nahe; Doch der Standpunkt ist noch ein Stück Südöstlicher. Tipp: ich steh auf einem Felsen, der bei Kletterern nicht unbekannt ist.


----------



## Garminator (23. Februar 2016)

Kanzelfelsen? Google sei Dank.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kanzelfelsen? Google sei Dank.


perfekt, es ist die Kanzel - du bist's


----------



## Garminator (23. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub, trotz des Wetters, werde ich demnächst raus müssen. Einfach keine verwertbaren Bilder mehr. 
Nochmals eines, ist aber ziemlich leicht:


----------



## Garminator (24. Februar 2016)

Doch zu schwer? Ein Hinweis: liegt auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (24. Februar 2016)

Ein schöner Platz. Für mich jedoch zu schwer.
 ...außerdem kann ich das Schild links nicht entziffern 
Freu mich aber schon auf die Auflösung.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Februar 2016)

Das mit dem FGW konnte frau schon noch erkennen. Aber sonst?

Vielleicht als Tipp den Schild vergrössen und nur die Wegmarkierungen lesbar lassen? Dann können wir schauen, wo sich die besagten Wege auf einem Hügel mit Pavillon kreuzen . Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der/die (SuShu? WarriorPrincess??) die Stelle kennt.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (25. Februar 2016)

Dann noch ein Hinweis: der Berg hat einen Namen, welcher sich auf den "Schöpfer" bezieht.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

Allmächd... Dann müßte es sich um den Gottvaterberg bei Plech handeln. War da aber noch nie oben, weil ich in Plech immer mit Gelbkreuz Richtung Betzenstein abgekürzt habe. Beim nächsten Mal fahr ich da aber hoch...


----------



## Garminator (25. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Gottvaterberg bei Plech


Richtig. Schöne Abfahrt links runter auf dem FG oder auch rechts geht ne schöne Abfahrt runter Richtung Großer Berg.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

Werd ich mir merken. Ein neues Bild suche ich heute abend raus.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2016)

Wieder ein Steinchein in die fränkische Trailmosaik eingeführt .

Obwohl, in der Ecke graust's mir aweng vor der Autobahn, beim klettern an der Schönen Aussicht ("Grosser Berg") hört man das Verkehrsrauschen doch ganz gut. Muss es halt im Frühjahr ausprobieren!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (25. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> FGW konnte frau schon noch erkennen


Was hast Du denn für Adleraugen bzw. einen Riesenbildschirm? Ich kann die Wanderzeichen noch nicht mal mit Lupe genau erkennen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Obwohl, in der Ecke graust's mir aweng vor der Autobahn,



sollst ja ned drauf fahren


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

Wo hat man diese schöne Aussicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für Adleraugen bzw. einen Riesenbildschirm? Ich kann die Wanderzeichen noch nicht mal mit Lupe genau erkennen.



Naja, hab Paläographie studiert .

Und da hilft oft auch nur raten: roter fleck mit a bissl weiss => kann nur der FGW sein .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2016)

In Franggn


----------



## Garminator (25. Februar 2016)

Könnte das irgenwo so Richtung Germersberg sein?


----------



## Garminator (25. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Paläographie studiert


ohne Scheiß? Hab mich schon oft gefragt, wie es manche Leute schaffen so alte Inschriften zu entziffern. Ist für nen Normalo manchmal nur ein Gekritzel.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> In Franggn


korrekt


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Könnte das irgenwo so Richtung Germersberg sein?


Nein , ganz kalt - aber ein Tipp: Der Name des Ortes hat entfernt mit einem der besten Lieder ( natürlich Geschmackssache) von Georg Danzer zu tun


----------



## Achtzig (25. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> ohne Scheiß? Hab mich schon oft gefragt, wie es manche Leute schaffen so alte Inschriften zu entziffern. Ist für nen Normalo manchmal nur ein Gekritzel.


Es soll sogar normalos geben,  denen ist ihr eigenes gekritzelt absolut kryptisch...


----------



## Achtzig (25. Februar 2016)

Umd nachdem ich grad den georg gegoogelt hab frag ich mich,  wie standbrunzer tango helfen soll?  Oder ist das rote dach auch innen voller rotem Licht und du meinst das lied suche nette Frau zum bumsen? Muss mir von dem Kollegen echt mal den einen oder anderen Song anhören wie's ausschaut...
Halt : einen Hinweis hab ich doch entdeckt!  Ist das etwa Haschisch. Das muss dann irgendwo bei vorderhasslach sein.  Da stand ich mal in einem Hanf Feld


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

... ich hab dort das ganze Feld geerntet und geraucht=no thc, nix, nothing 
Nee leider nicht, cool - jetzt krieg ich direkt Lust, mir alle mal wieder anhören,  den Song den ich aber meine, also der ist legendär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2016)

Hm, der Danzer Georg sagt mir nix, aber könnte es vielleicht Kleiner Kulm sein?

Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja, hab Paläographie studiert .



Aha, eine Historikerin?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Nein , ganz kalt - aber ein Tipp: Der Name des Ortes hat entfernt mit einem der besten Lieder ( natürlich Geschmackssache) von Georg Danzer zu tun




Alle Lieder durchärberdn
http://www.georgdanzer.at/songs.html

Aber geiler Text 
http://www.georgdanzer.at/songs/fahrradfahrer.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> aber ein Tipp: Der Name des Ortes hat entfernt



Wunderland : fränkisches Wunderland: Plech?


----------



## alpenpass (26. Februar 2016)

@Lenka K.
@FrankoniaTrails : Ihr seid beide noch zu weit östlich. Doch wenn ihr euch von beiden Orten jeweils eine rund 17 km lange Linie nach Westen etwa in diesem Winkel  <  denkt, dann habt ihr am Schnittpunkt den gesuchten Ort.
Und ich dachte, der Tipp mit dem legendären Danzer Song wär einfach


----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> etwa in diesem Winkel  <


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (26. Februar 2016)

CC. schrieb:


>


Lach ned... mit Geometrie hat ichs nie


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2016)

Das wird hier wie das Weihnachtsrätsel in der Süddeutschen .

Ich hab's zwar nicht mit der Geometrie, dafür aber mit dem BayernAtlas, und der sagt mir, dass du in Wichsenstein auf dem Wichsensteiner Fels stehen musst und richtung Heidekreuz schaust. Die Landschaft kam mir bekannt vor, konnte sie aber nicht einordnen.

Und übrigens: was frau alles lernt, in einem Bikeforum -- ganz interessanter Typ, der Danzer .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (26. Februar 2016)

@Lenka K. Du liegst vollkommen richtig.  
Hat mir  Spass gemacht - Preis  habe ich etz aber leider keinen für dich.
Und der Danzer, ja, gäbe viel über ihn zu sagen, ghört aber nicht hierher, nur soviel: neben Ambros der Poet meiner Jugend in den 70ern. Und nun du.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2016)

Weiter geht's mit den Panoramen.



 
Und gleich der erste Tipp: der Pfeil zeigt auf eine markante Burg, die von allen Seiten gut zu sehen ist. Wo bin ich?

Servus,

	Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, der Tipp mit dem legendären Danzer Song wär einfach



Den Danzer kannte ich bis zu deiner Erwähnung noch nichtmal


----------



## alpenpass (26. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Den Danzer kannte ich bis zu deiner Erwähnung noch nichtmal


nicht schlimm, aber um ihn zu "lieben", muß man ihn wohl erlebt haben

@Lenka K. : ich taste mich mal an die Burg heran und nenne nicht die üblich Verdächtige Hohenstein. Ist es dafür die Burg Leienfels?


----------



## Garminator (26. Februar 2016)

Burg Lichtenegg und Standpunkt Höhe Zant?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2016)

Leider alle falsch. Aber der Burgname fängt mit einer Buchstabe an, das in dem Vorschlag von @Garminator steht, jedoch nicht in dem von @alpenpass.

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)

Giechburg?
Ist die Burg denn noch in Franken?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2016)

Der Anfangsbuchstabe stimmt schon mal, jedoch ist es eine andere Burg. Und ja, steht in Franken, im Herzen der Fränkischen sozusagen .

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)

ja dann ist es Burg Greifenstein

die Burg Gößweinstein glaube ich nicht das man von allen Richtungen aus sieht


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2016)

Gössweinstein ist richtig und tatsächlich sieht man die Burg von vielen Seiten von weit her. Das hätten wir geklärt, jetzt noch den Standort .

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2016)

Prüll


----------



## Garminator (27. Februar 2016)

Bei Leimersberg?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Nein , ganz kalt - aber ein Tipp: Der Name des Ortes hat entfernt mit einem der besten Lieder ( natürlich Geschmackssache) von Georg Danzer zu tun


@alpenpass meinst Du den Dschurifetzn? Aber da muss man das Lied schon kennen um den Zusammenhang herzustellen, denke ich.
(Ich hoff, das Lied ist überhaupt vom Schorsch ... )


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2016)

So, zurück von der Skitour.

Alle liegen falsch. Der gesuchte Standort befindet sich nordöstlich von Gössweinstein, unweit von schönen Trockenrasenhängen.

Servus,

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (27. Februar 2016)

Die Hohe Leite? 
War damals etwas diesig, keine gute Fernsicht. Aber wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich a noch ä Fernglas mitnemme.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2016)

@Garminator Richtig! Das Foto wurde übrigens vom 'Vorgipfel' westlich des Gipfels aufgenommenen, vom höchsten Punkt sieht man die Gössweinsteiner Burg wg der Bäume nicht (glaube ich).

Im Frühjahr muss ich ein Panoramafoto am Böheimstein machen, da sind sowohl Hohenstein, als auch Gössweinstein sichtbar.

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (27. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> 'Vorgipfel'


Ist das da, wo es zwischen ein paar Felsbrocken durch und dann steil runter geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (27. Februar 2016)

@derwaaal der Tschurifetzen war auch vom Danzer (letzte schaffensepoche 2001) Das Lied auf das ich anspielte war " Der legendäre Wixerblues" von 1976. Da war ich 14 und das ding lief aufm Schulhof auf unseren Kassettenrekordern. Die feixenden Gesichter von damals kannst Dir denken, wenn du den Text kennst...


----------



## Garminator (29. Februar 2016)

so, hat lang gedauert, habe aber fast nichts mehr. 
Mal etwas anderes: Wie heißen die beiden "Berge"?


----------



## CC. (29. Februar 2016)

Großer und Kleiner Hansgörgl


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Februar 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das da, wo es zwischen ein paar Felsbrocken durch und dann steil runter geht?


Ja, aber fotografiert hab' ich ein Stück davor, wo die Bank steht.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (29. Februar 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Großer und Kleiner Hansgörgl


Richtig, von Hersbrucker Seite aus.


----------



## CC. (29. Februar 2016)

Schöne Landschaft da oben bei den Görgls, wenn gleich es auch wenig Trails gibt.




Das sind die ersten Meter von etwas über 400 km. Ich stehe natürlich in Franken, aber das Gewässer wird anders genannt...
Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axrobeico (29. Februar 2016)

Ist das die Saalequelle?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Februar 2016)

axrobeico schrieb:


> Ist das die Saalequelle?



würde ich auch mal schwer behaupten aus einem anderen Blickwinkel


----------



## CC. (29. Februar 2016)

Das ging ja schnell 
Ja, das ist die Quelle der Sächsischen Saale, auch wenn sie mitten in Oberfranken entspringt. 
axrobeico ist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Februar 2016)

Ist das der Anfang vom FGW? Steht schon seit einer Weile auf dem Programm, nur hat's mich bislang immer in die Schweizer Alpen gezogen, wenn ich länger frei hatte. So viele Ziele und so wenig Zeit ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## CC. (29. Februar 2016)

Der FGW startet in Blankenstein an der Thüringischen Grenze und ist jeden Meter wert. Bin ihn 2013 gefahren und seitdem weiß ich ganz sicher, daß Deutschland sehr sehr schön ist. Bin auch andere Weitwanderwege gefahren, aber der FGW ist schon etwas besonderes. Das nächste Mal würde ich mir mehr Zeit nehmen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## axrobeico (29. Februar 2016)

Vllt erkennt es jemand so, wenn nicht gibt's Tipps


----------



## Garminator (1. März 2016)

Sind das da "Opfergaben" auf dem Betonsockel? Strange.


----------



## axrobeico (1. März 2016)

Sind nur Steine, meines Wissens ohne größere Bedeutung.
Kleine Hilfe: 
Der Mast ist von einem Gipfelkreuz, welches leuchtet.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. März 2016)

Staffelberg


----------



## axrobeico (1. März 2016)

Richtig, @DaFriiitz  ist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (1. März 2016)




----------



## CC. (1. März 2016)

Das ist eindeutig. .., daß das Verhältnis von Kraft- und Lastarm viiiieeel zu ungünstig ist: so wird das jedenfalls nix


----------



## Garminator (2. März 2016)

Aufgrund der Felsen könnte der Oxenkopf in Frage kommen.
Ansonsten: Netter Versuch


----------



## LeFritzz (2. März 2016)

Bullhead ist richtig.

Aber der Platz/Felsen hat einen *Namen*.


----------



## Garminator (2. März 2016)

Da fällt mir nur der Weißmainfels ein. Schöner Trail da entlang , der Goetheweg.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2016)

Der Weismainfelsen ist ein toller Ort; die Trails, welche von dort runtergehen, sind prächtig (Quellweg, Goetheweg).

Das Bild zeigt aber einen anderen Felsen/Stein. Er liegt am oberen Ringweg.

Wie heisst der Fels/Stein?


----------



## alpenpass (3. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Weismainfelsen ist ein toller Ort; die Trails, welche von dort runtergehen, sind prächtig (Quellweg, Goetheweg).
> 
> Das Bild zeigt aber einen anderen Felsen/Stein. Er liegt am oberen Ringweg.
> 
> Wie heisst der Fels/Stein?


Hmm, handelt es sich um den Wackelstein, auch Kugelfisch genannt? An ihm  müsste  eine eiserne Gedenktafel befestigt sein. Wäre dann nicht weit von der Quelle Fürstenbrunnen entfernt. Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2016)

Absolut richtig.


----------



## alpenpass (3. März 2016)

Der obere Ringweg war das Schlüsselwort für mich
Und hier ein schon etwas älteres, leider unscharfes, Handybild. Der Brunnen liegt an einem sehr schönem, ruhigen Ort und ist letztes Jahr neu gestaltet worden. Wie heißt er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2016)

Tipp1: Östliches Nürnberger Umland.


----------



## Garminator (4. März 2016)

Müsste dann irgenwo bei mir sein, bin aber völlig ahnungslost.


----------



## pristo (4. März 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, ich kenne den Brunnen nicht, aber Google macht´s Finden möglich;
Zellerbrunnen im Behringersdorfer Forst


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2016)

Den müsste ja dann der @Milan0 kennen


----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2016)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich kenne den Brunnen nicht, aber Google macht´s Finden möglich;
> Zellerbrunnen im Behringersdorfer Forst


Bingo - Du bist dran.


----------



## pristo (5. März 2016)

Hab leider keine Bilder aus Franken, bitte ein Anderer posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. März 2016)

Weil wir gerade bei Brunnen sind...
Wo ist diese versteckte Quelle in der Oberpfalz?





Wenn man im Sommer die etwas größere "......runde" fährt oder läuft, ist diese Quelle lebenswichtig. Wer dort einmal Wasser gefaßt hat, vergißt sie so schnell nicht wieder, nicht nur weil das Naß wichtig ist, sondern weil man sich dort richtig tief und anhaltend bücken muß, um die Tröpferl aufzufangen  Die Quelle muß früher mal reichhaltiger und zuverlässiger gewesen sein, hingen doch mehrere Dörfer an dieser Wasserversorgung. Heute ist das alles nur noch Geschichte und ich mußte schon einmal trocken weiterfahren.


----------



## Garminator (5. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Oberpfalz?


Ich hoffe, nur knapp über der unsichtbaren Grenze.


----------



## CC. (5. März 2016)

Sind eigentlich nur 10-12km. Ich ziehe das Rätsel trotzdem zurück. Also wer mag....


----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich nur 10-12km. Ich ziehe das Rätsel trotzdem zurück. Also wer mag....


ich mag ...die Oberpfälzer die quelle selbst kenn ich nicht, aber kreisen wir den ort mal ein, sind wir in der nähe des Dillbergs, vielleicht unweit von Grub?


----------



## CC. (5. März 2016)

Ich mag sie auch...sehr sogar  Und die Landschaft mit den Trails ist toll.

Dillberg ist warm, aber Grub gar nicht.


----------



## Garminator (5. März 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ch mag ...die Oberpfälzer


Dem stimme ich zu. Quelle ist mir aber auch unbekannt, trotz Hinweis Dillberg.


----------



## scratch_a (5. März 2016)

Danke Danke 
Mir kommt aber die Quelle auch nicht bekannt vor...die Kaltenbachquelle ist es definitiv nicht, die anderen für Hausheim habe ich auch anders in Erinnerung.
Tippe, dass es eher westlich vom Dillberg ist (Buch, Ezelsdorf). Vielleicht eine Quelle für den Saugraben, aber das wäre ja schon wieder Franken 

/edit: Habe gerade noch mal gelesen...geht es um die Zeugenbergrunde? Aber da ist mir die Quelle auch noch nie aufgefallen. Vielleicht irgendwo am Staufer Berg?


----------



## CC. (5. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> /edit: Habe gerade noch mal gelesen...geht es um die Zeugenbergrunde? Aber da ist mir die Quelle auch noch nie aufgefallen. Vielleicht irgendwo am Staufer Berg?


wärmer. Ziemlich warm.


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2016)

Gerade meinen Brunnen - und Quellenführer begutachtet. Mithilfe eurer Angaben tipp ich jetzt mal auf die Sulzquelle direkt bei Tyrolsberg?


----------



## Garminator (6. März 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Brunnen - und Quellenführer


Was es alles gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (6. März 2016)

Da hat das schlaue Buch völlig recht 
Am nördlichen Dorfrand von Tyrolsberg unterm Tyrolsberg entspringt versteckt die Sulz.
Hatte damals gezielt nach Quellen zur Wasserversorgung gesucht - OSM machts für jedermann möglich - bin dann aber trocken weitergelaufen, weil die Sulz im August trocken war 
Und die erwähnte Zeugenbergrunde sei jedem wegen der tollen Landschaft und der noch tolleren Trails empfohlen. Bei hinreichenden Ambitionen auch mit Verlängerung  Zeugenbergrunde + Teufelshöhle + Thanngraben + Schwarzach-Hochufertrails...

Womi ich hoffentlich den Bogen ins Frankenland wieder geschafft hab....


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2016)

sorry- will nicht als Aufschneider dastehen, es handelt sich um kein Buch, ich hab nur a bisserl in der  HikeBike map und der OSM gekramt. 
@CC. in welche Richtung empfiehlst Du die Zeugenbergrunde? Mit oder gegen den Uhrzeiger? Wollte die schon immer mal fahren...

Und hier noch ein Bild mit der üblichen Frage: wo bin ich?


----------



## Garminator (6. März 2016)

Das ist doch das Windrad bei Kasberg?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. März 2016)

Wir fahren die Zeugenbergrunde immer im Uhrzeigersinn - haben's aber andersrum auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Allerdings wären gegen den Uhrzeigersinn die schönsten Abfahrten steile Auffahrten - meiner Meinung nach


----------



## CC. (6. März 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Zeugenbergrunde immer im Uhrzeigersinn - haben's aber andersrum auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Allerdings wären gegen den Uhrzeigersinn die schönsten Abfahrten steile Auffahrten - meiner Meinung nach


Richtig. Ist auch meine Empfehlung. Andersrum is nix.


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2016)

@WarriorPrincess ,  @CC.  Danke, das wird ich berücksichtigen.
@Garminator  Ja, da liegst Du richtig, wo könnte ich dann stehen?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2016)

Schon wieder was Neues für meine Projektliste. Danke @CC. !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. März 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schon wieder was Neues für meine Projektliste. Danke @CC. !


Wennst die fahren willst - kannst dich gerne melden. Liegt bei uns fast vor der Haustür und wir würden noch ein paar interessante Varianten einbauen  (Allerdings bin ich nur im Schneckentempo bergauf unterwegs)


----------



## CC. (6. März 2016)

Uih, an den Varianten wäre ich auch interessiert. Muß mir das immer mühsam zusammensuchen. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (7. März 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> richtig, wo könnte ich dann stehen?


Schwierig, auf Grund der Schatten südlich vom Windrad. Dachte erst, unten könnte Dorfhaus sein, passt aber nicht ganz. Daher rate ich mal in der Nähe von Ermreuth.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2016)

@WarriorPrincess Danke, werde daran denken!


----------



## alpenpass (7. März 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Schwierig, auf Grund der Schatten südlich vom Windrad. Dachte erst, unten könnte Dorfhaus sein, passt aber nicht ganz. Daher rate ich mal in der Nähe von Ermreuth.


Lass ich gerne gelten  Ist oben auf dem Hetzleser Berg, unweit der Strasse zwischen Pommer und Hetzles. Der Weg führt weiter zum Segelflugplatz oder, kleiner tipp, zum jüdischen Friedhof von Ermreuth.


----------



## CC. (9. März 2016)

@Garminator ?


----------



## Garminator (9. März 2016)

Nicht vergessen, evtl. heute nachmittag mit neuem Bild.


----------



## Garminator (9. März 2016)

so, von ner kleinen Tour zurück. Hier ein neues Bild mit der Frage: Wo steh ich hier?

 

Wie man sieht, ein kleiner Hinweis mit dem Wanderwegzeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2016)

HMLAA!


----------



## Garminator (9. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> HMLAA!


Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> HMLAA!





Garminator schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht


----------



## LeFritzz (10. März 2016)

Offenbar bist Du kein Kletterer.
Sonst wüsstest Du wahrscheinlich, dass dies der "Oberreintal-Gruss" ist: "Hei, mi leckst am Arsch". Die adäquate Antwort lautet: "Du mi ah".


----------



## Garminator (10. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> kein Kletterer


Gut erkannt. Bin nach Recherche auch auf diesen Spruch gekommen und damit:


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Du mi ah"


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2016)

Irgendwo auf dem Frankenweg


----------



## Achtzig (10. März 2016)

Ist das am kleinen Hans Görgel?


----------



## Garminator (10. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf dem Frankenweg


Die ca. 300 km in Franken bitte etwas mehr einschränken. Ansonsten richtig.


----------



## Garminator (10. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> am kleinen Hans Görgel


Richtig, Wanderweg wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren nach dem Gr. Hans-Görgel über den Kleinen Hans-Görgel gelegt und nicht mehr durch den tollen Hohlweg runter. Der Trail zum Kl. HG ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die Abfahrt danach ist unfahrbar. Der Waldweg danach ist derzeit weder geh- noch fahrbar. Die Freunde vom Forst waren zugange.  Da kommt auch kein Fatbike mehr durch.


----------



## Achtzig (10. März 2016)

Echt? ich finde eher die Auffahrten hinter unfahrbar, bis man mal zur Abfahrt kommt. Die geht dann aber wieder. Du meinst doch dieses Bruchsteinstückchen, gell? Danach war ich neulich auch schon im Schlamm gesteckt. Eklig! Und auch eklig find ich, dass da noch ein Stück weiter, also wo's wieder in so ner kurzen Hohlfuhr bergab geht, irgednein Depp überall Ästegelump in den Weg geräumt hat. Bild muss ich mal gucken, ob ich was find...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (10. März 2016)

Also,  wo sitz ich? War irgendwann im Januar übrigens. Komischer Winter...


----------



## Garminator (10. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Bruchsteinstückchen


Ja, mein ich. Respekt, muss ich mal zuschauen.  


Achtzig schrieb:


> Schlamm gesteck


Ja, soweit,dass alles zugekleistert war und sich die Räder nicht mehr drehen ließen.


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2016)

Also letzten Sommer wars vom kleinen HG runter über diese Bruchsteinstücke noch fahrbar...rentiert sich aber anscheinend nimmer, da runter zu fahren?

Zum Bild...gehts da rauf zum Reuther Berg?


----------



## Achtzig (10. März 2016)

Bingo! Auffahrt zum Reuther Berg. @scratch_a : du bist!
Und @Garminator : alles reine kopfsache:  dacht ich mir beim ersten Mal aber auch . Aber wenn du willst schubs ich dich da gern mal runter


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2016)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## microbat (10. März 2016)

hintern Schmausenbuck?


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2016)

Kommt drauf an, was man als Vorne definiert 
Aber ich vermute, dass du eine andere Stelle meinst, da der Standort des Bildes schon noch ein gutes Stück vom Schmausenbuck weg ist...die Gegend ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## microbat (10. März 2016)

Vorne is' wo ich bin  
aber mit "hintern" meine ich natürlich vom Löwensaal kommend übern Buck und weiter...
...wobei die Stelle auf'm Bild wird nur jemand erkennen, der sich dort wiederholt "erdet".


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471465
> Wo bin ich?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob topolino das Gleiche meint: aber das sind doch die guten alten Zabotrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (11. März 2016)

Etwa in Höhe Lauf am Holz? Die Linie, welche mit ein paar schönen Sprüngen dann den Blaustrich überquert und weiter geht zum Sandweg?


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Etwa in Höhe Lauf am Holz? Die Linie, welche mit ein paar schönen Sprüngen dann den Blaustrich überquert und weiter geht zum Sandweg?


Ah, die Ecke ist aber auch schön, ist für mich mit das "Herz" des Schmausenbucks, da gibts ja mehrere schöne lines.
Im Bild von @scratch_a kann ich jedoch  das dafür erforderliche Gefälle nicht erkennen - daher bleibe ich dabei: das sind die Zabotrails


----------



## scratch_a (11. März 2016)

@alpenpass hat natürlich recht...sind die Zabotrails. Schöner Pumptrack dort, die Dirtjumps sind allerdings nichts für mich


----------



## alpenpass (12. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @alpenpass hat natürlich recht...sind die Zabotrails. Schöner Pumptrack dort, die Dirtjumps sind allerdings nichts für mich



Geht mir ganz ähnlich. Ich roll da immer nur durch- liegt wohl auch an meinem Alter. Aber den Jungens schaue ich im Sommer gerne mal ein Viertelstündchen zu. Macht auch Spass. Und hier nun ein weiteres Bild. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Garminator (12. März 2016)

Ist das da Speikern?


----------



## alpenpass (13. März 2016)

Speikern ist es nicht, doch du bist ganz in der Nähe . Ich stehe ein paar km südwestlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. März 2016)

Dann würd ich sagen irgenwo zwischen Haimendorf und 'Schönberg, viellleicht wo man vom Klingenden Wasserfall raus kommt auf die Felder?


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2016)

Ja das könnte Schönberg sein


----------



## alpenpass (13. März 2016)

Ihr habt natürlich beide Recht 
Der Siegerpokal jedoch gebührt Garminator
Es ist noch auf Wanderweg Grünkreis, kurz bevor man zur Straße kommt.


----------



## Garminator (15. März 2016)

Ich hab keine tauglichen Bilder mehr. Komme erst am Donnerstag wieder dazu. Wenn´s einem zu lange dauert, bitte für mich einspringen.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Auf die schnelle was leichtes


----------



## derwaaal (15. März 2016)

Der große See nördlich der Rbachklamm?


----------



## Garminator (15. März 2016)

Denke auch, der Birkensee


----------



## microbat (15. März 2016)

Ganz sicher der Birkensee und zum Glück war Garminator schneller - weil i eh ka bildle hab.


----------



## Garminator (15. März 2016)

derwaaal war gottseidank noch schneller.   Ohne dieses weiße Zeug heute hätte ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Ganz klar alle richtig. Wusste das es nicht schwer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. März 2016)

Respekt...ein Bild vom Birkensee ohne Nackerte


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2016)

Ich hab auch nix geschaids, könnte höchstens heute Abend mal suchen.
Wenn einer sich vordrängeln will ...
Aber Garmi hat ja auch keine Bilder mehr


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Birkensee ohne Nackerte


Naja, selbst dieser warme Winter ist für Hardcore-Nudisten noch zu kalt. Müssen noch ein paar Jahre auf die globale Erwärmung warten.



derwaaal schrieb:


> Garmi hat ja auch keine Bilder


Ja. aber wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich morgen mit Radl und Foto unterwegs. Dann aber hallo


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2016)

Dann nochmal was von mir für die Mittagspause


----------



## pristo (16. März 2016)

Könnte der Weg südlich der BePo an der Kornburger Str. sein.


----------



## Jojo10 (16. März 2016)

Hallo

Sieht für mich nach Sandweg(?) Höhe Laufamholz Richtung Westen aus.


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2016)

Jojo ist richtig


----------



## Jojo10 (17. März 2016)

Huhu

Wo bin ich?



Gruß

PS.: Wahrscheinlich zu einfach


----------



## microbat (17. März 2016)

Abfahrt zum Wolfsgraben bei K....reuth? ---> 49.°N 11.°E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. März 2016)

Aber das ist doch verboten  Drauf ist gepfiffen!!!!!


----------



## Jojo10 (17. März 2016)

Hallo

Ziemlich gut getroffen. @topolino ist dran.

Gruß


----------



## microbat (17. März 2016)

ganz frisch eingetroffen:






oder die Original-Auflösung:
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1978/1978454-si1lt820pqu1-img_1468-original.jpg


----------



## Milan0 (18. März 2016)

Tiergarten bei dem Wasserspeicher? in der Nähe?


----------



## microbat (18. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Tiergarten bei dem Wasserspeicher? in der Nähe?



Ja


----------



## microbat (19. März 2016)

@Milan0 
Bildle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2016)

ich löse schon mal: im Wiesengrund zwischen Schwaig und Röthenbach  gell @Milan0 ??


----------



## Garminator (19. März 2016)

wird doch nichts passiert sein?


----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2016)

Nene, der is doch in Berlin, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2016)

Sorry. Ja bin in Berlin


----------



## Garminator (20. März 2016)

Also für mich sehen die Wege alle gleich aus. Da bin ich definitiv draußen.


----------



## microbat (20. März 2016)

Ich war da schon und weiß nicht wo des is


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2016)

Is das der Dünenweg zwischen schwaig und Behringersdorf? Oder war's blau Strich?


----------



## Milan0 (21. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie er heißt, aber zwischen Schwaig und Bdorf ist richtig. Geht da an der Pegnitz entlang


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich löse schon mal: im Wiesengrund zwischen Schwaig und Röthenbach  gell @Milan0 ??


Dann war ich doch auch quasi richtig, oder?


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Also wegen mir darfst Du gerne, @derwaaal !

PS: Kennt jemand noch nen einigermaßen lohnenden Weg zwischen @Milan0 's Foto und dem Birkenseeparkplatz? Dann wäre mein Dienstweg endlich mal einigermaßen komplett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. März 2016)

Durch das "DIEHL Sperrgebiet" und der BAB 3 samt Kreuz Nürnberg gibt es von dort bis zum Parkplatz am Birkensee keinen "lohnenden" Weg abseits von Teer und Schotter. Sich am Schneidersbach entlang zu hangeln ist noch am abwechslungsreichsten, dauert aber deutlich länger als die ca. 3 Km Teer-Gerade am Maaaschendraaahtzaun...


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also wegen mir darfst Du gerne, @derwaaal !


Hihi, nein, so war es nicht gemeint. 
Bin eh blank was Fotos angeht, hab nur neue Fotos aus den Alpen mit Schnee


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Na gut, ich hab nochmal gesucht. Bis gespannt, ob das wer weiß:


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

Hab doch was gefunden

Edith: ok, das war knapp!


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Übrigens: Auch wenn das Hornet echt nicht leicht ist, Baum war schon gelegen bevor ich's angelehnt hab.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

bestimmt wegen der Lampööö


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Die Lampe macht ne sauberere Schnittkante ;-)


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Es fehlt ein bisschen an typischen Geländeinformationen, daher sehr schwer. Ich tippe mal auf den Langwassergraben zwischen Behringersdorf und Heroldsberg.


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Ja,  ich finde es auch sehr schwer. Deswegen habe ich so lange hinter'm Berg gehalten mit dem Bild. Zumal ich eigentlich nicht glaube,  dass da so viele lang kommen,  man muss nämlich über'n Bach balancieren.  Als kleiner Tipp : den Bach kennt mit Sicherheit (fast) jeder Nürnberger Umländler!
Und nein,  der Wolfsgraben ist es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wolfsgraben


Das ist doch der hinter Kalchreuth, im jetzigen Sperrgebiet des LRA ERH ?

Zusatz: Gerade in der Karte gesehen, gibt auch einen Wolfsgraben südlich von Heroldsberg.


----------



## Jojo10 (21. März 2016)

Hallo

Von der Bieberaktivität her könnte es Röthenbachklamm sein. Sieht im Hintergrund aber sehr flach aus.

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Keine Ahnung,  ich kenn den Wolfs Graben nicht. Mein Foto war wohl auch eher in der Schlucht der wilden Bieber:


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

@Jojo10 is verdammt nah dran. Der Bach is schon mal richtig


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> über'n Bach balancieren


Es gibt da einen wunderschönen kleinen Trail. in der OSM als "Hidden Trail" hinterlegt. Südlich des Heroldsberger Mühlweges. Vielleicht da?

Nachtrag: schon wieder zu spät. Mein Tipp scheidet also aus.


----------



## Jojo10 (21. März 2016)

Hallo

Dann kann es ja nur noch der weitere Verlauf zwischen Ungelstetten und Autobahn sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. März 2016)

Also da ist mir so eine Stelle noch nie aufgefallen!?


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Dann kann es eigentlich nur der Ludergraben sein.


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich. Der Höhepunkt des Wettfiebers ist erreicht. Wer wird als Sieger die Ziellinie überqueren? Live-Übertragung im TV wird bald erfolgen.


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dann kann es ja nur noch der weitere Verlauf zwischen Ungelstetten und Autobahn sein.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn du die A9 meinst,  ja. Aber das is ja auch noch echt ein Stück zwischen Autobahn und Ungelstetten.
Am 'trailhead'seid ihr bestimmt alle schon vorbei gefahren. Der zweigt von nem Schotterweg ab und geht da in 2 oder 3 Spitzkehren und über ein paar flache Holz Stufen runter zum Bach. Is aber alles recht verwildert. Ich denk früher gab es da bestimmt mal ne Furt oder Brücke. Jetzt muss wie gesagt geschultert und balanciert werden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

Birnthon?


----------



## microbat (21. März 2016)

Abfahrt am Birkensee zum Röthenbach runter...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

kleiner Birkensee


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Also ich würde sagen, @topolino hat's. Vom birkensee wall runter zum Bach. Dann balancieren und weiter zum birkensee Parkplatz. Deswegen die Frage vorhin. Is nämlich echt ne nette Zugabe zur Klamm.


----------



## Achtzig (21. März 2016)

Falls mal wer Bieber jagen gehen will:



Oben am Damm lang,  links runter gehts direkt zum Anfang vom kleinen See. Die 'treppen' rechts runter sind's...


----------



## microbat (21. März 2016)

Bildle kommt morgen...
und gut, dass fast keiner mit der Beschreibung was finden wird, denn des is a Biotop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

Beim letzten Mal sind wir nicht rüber gekommen, zu viel Wasser zu viel Bieber, selbst der Kollege mit dem Weiß-grünen nachträglich geschweissten  Stahl-Ausfallende


----------



## Achtzig (22. März 2016)

Ja, is echt heftig, wie die kleinen Gesellen da wüten. Liegt mehr rum als noch steht. Und die Wildwechsel schauen aus wie richtige Wanderwege.

Übrigens, aus Wiki:
"Der oder das *Biotop* (griechisch βíος _bíos_ „Leben“ und τόπος _tópos_ „Ort“) ist ein bestimmter Lebensraum einer Lebensgemeinschaft (Biozönose) in einem Gebiet. [...] Der Begriff Biotop ist wertfrei. Als Biotope bezeichnet man sowohl natürlich entstandene _Landschaftsbestandteile_ wie Bäche, Bergwald, Nadelwald, Mischwald etc. als auch – entgegen dem umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch – vom Menschen erschaffene Landschaftsbestandteile wie „Betonwüsten“ (beispielsweise Stadtlandschaften)."

Ich lese da raus, das z.B. auch künstlich angelegte MTB-Wegnetze Biotope sind.


----------



## CC. (22. März 2016)

An der entsprechenden "Lebensgemeinschaft" arbeiten wir noch


----------



## microbat (22. März 2016)

Welchen Namen hat die Bike Garage und wo ist die?







Großes Bild: http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1981/1981904-dqgwtuw7qrbn-img_1487-original.jpg


----------



## Garminator (22. März 2016)

das ist doch der Jungfernsitz? Kalchreuth


----------



## microbat (22. März 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> das ist doch der Jungfernsitz? Kalchreuth



Ich wusste des is zu einfach.
Ja - stimmt beides


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2016)

Dann mal eine etwas andere Perspektive: 
Worauf steh ich?


----------



## static (23. März 2016)

Kleiner Kulm


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2016)

static schrieb:


> Kleiner Kulm


Richtig, auf dem Turm. Das ging ja schnell. Und ich hatte schon Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (23. März 2016)

Ich wollte schon mal ein fast identisches Bild bringen 

Was neues kommt sofort...


----------



## static (23. März 2016)

Ok, weiter geht's:


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2016)

Autobahnunterführung zwischen Winkelhaid und Moosbach?


----------



## static (23. März 2016)

Nein.
Da ist keine Autobahn in der Nähe.


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2016)

Zwischen Winkelhaid und Moosbach auch nicht  
Ich kenne das irgendwo her. Komme aber nicht drauf in welcher Gegend ich suchen soll ...


----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2016)

Ist das am Truppenübungsplatz bei/in Erlangen, etwas östlich des Obi-Kreisels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. März 2016)

static schrieb:


> keine Autobahn


Verwechselt, ich meine die Bahnstrecke, die über die Verlängerung der Moosbacher-/Winkelhaider Straße führt.


----------



## static (23. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ist das am Truppenübungsplatz bei/in Erlangen, etwas östlich des Obi-Kreisels?



Richtig! 
Die alte Bunkeranlage. Auf dem Bild sieht man die größere von den beiden Anlagen, heute mit Solaranlage drauf. Auf dem kleineren Gelände nebendran müssten früher Nuklearwaffen gelagert worden sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2016)

static schrieb:


> Ok, weiter geht's:



Das ist aber näher an Uttenreuth/Weiher dran. Buckenhofer Forst.
Sieht v. oben so aus, das Quadrat. Solarpark Uttenreuth. Bis zum Obi Kreisel kannste da schon ne Weile strampeln.


----------



## static (23. März 2016)

Was anderes ist da aber östlich vom Kreisel nicht, deshalb denk ich, dass @derwaaal schon das richtige gemeint hat.


----------



## derwaaal (24. März 2016)

Wo ist dieser Fahrradständer?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. März 2016)

Im Schnee am Hang.


----------



## derwaaal (24. März 2016)

Richtig!


----------



## LeFritzz (24. März 2016)

Ich habe aber keine Bilder.
Warten wir also, bis jemand den geographischen Ort nennt, OK?


----------



## Garminator (25. März 2016)

Ich glaube, ein Hinweis wäre angebracht.


----------



## otti44 (25. März 2016)

Hetzleser Berg, Verlängerung des Bergwegs hoch zum Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz, ca. 150 m oberhalb der Skihütte.
Ist das genau genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2016)

Stimmt leider nicht ganz, aber die Ecke ist schon richtig.
Aber genau war es


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht ganz,


----------



## Garminator (26. März 2016)

Extra angefahren? 
Ich lieg leider malad darnieder.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. März 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Extra angefahren?



man weiß doch garned ob meine Vermutung richtig ist ...  habe mir eine Luftaufnahme besorgt. Solche Wege gibt es zu hunderten, die sehen alle gleich aus


----------



## derwaaal (26. März 2016)

Nein.
Ist zwar ein Segelflugplatz, aber ein ganz anderer, soweit ich das bei der geringen Auflösung erkennen kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. März 2016)

Hä?
Des is doch domman Hetzles...


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2016)

Echt? Kann ich von hier nicht erkennen, aber dort ist des Bild auf jeden Fall nütt entstanden


----------



## Garminator (27. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ecke ist schon richtig


Wie groß ist denn dann die "Ecke"? Sonst ist da kein Flugplatz.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2016)

Fürstquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (27. März 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Hetzleser Berg, Verlängerung des Bergwegs hoch zum Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz, ca. 150 m oberhalb der Skihütte.
> Ist das genau genug?


Hätte ich auch zugestimmt. Ansonsten gibt's ja in der "Ecke" nur noch den Dobenreuther Segelflugplatz - da fehlt aber das Gelände dazu...
Und die nächsten Segelflugplätze sind meines Wissens nach Lillinghof und Feuerstein - aber doch zu weit weg!?
Meinst Du vielleicht nur eine andere Anfahrt zum Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz, @derwaaal?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2016)

Dobenreuth ist unterhalb des Walberla



alpenpass schrieb:


> Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz



Es gibt keinen Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz sondern nur den *Flugsportverein Erlangen-Nürnberg e.V.*  am *Flugplatz Hetzleser Berg*

Hier findet zudem derwaaal das von mir gepostete Bild wieder
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flugplatz_Hetzleser_Berg

Wir brauchen einen breiten Weg mit einer leichten Rechtskurve, links Bäume und rechts Böschung.


----------



## alpenpass (27. März 2016)

aha


----------



## Garminator (27. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> links Bäume und rechts


Fast wie früher mit den Kindern: links sind Bäume, rechts sind Bäume und dazwischen Zwischenräume.


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2016)

Wieso muss es eigentlich an einem Flugplatz sein?


----------



## CC. (27. März 2016)

Also ich rätsele ja nicht nur hier mit, aber so ein unspezifisches Bild hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und wenn es nicht mal die locals erkennen. ..
Bin gespannt, wie das ausgeht.
Spannend isses ja 
Und es müssen Bedeutsamkeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe sein, was das Anhalten zum Foto rechtfertigt. Oder ist dem Fotografen plötzlich nur Puste oder Grip ausgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2016)

Die Reihenfolge:



otti44 schrieb:


> Hetzleser Berg, Verlängerung des Bergwegs hoch zum Gleisenhofer Segelflugplatz, ca. 150 m oberhalb der Skihütte.





derwaaal schrieb:


> *Stimmt leider nicht ganz, aber die Ecke ist schon richtig.*





derwaaal schrieb:


> Wieso muss es eigentlich an einem Flugplatz sein?



Ja wenn *die Ecke* schon richtig ist, ist "deine Ecke" irgendwo zwischen der Skihütte und Flugplatz.

Jetzt müssten wir halt wissen welche Spannweite bei dir Ecken so haben


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2016)

mit *Ecke* war ein Bereich von ca. 2km gemeint.

Zur Präzisierung der *Ecke*:


----------



## otti44 (28. März 2016)

Da stimmt was nicht, derwaal.
Dein letztes Foto wurde in Oberrüsselbach gemacht, mit Blick auf Kirchrüsselbach. Vom Hetzleser Berg ist das bestimmt 4 km weit weg, wenn nicht noch mehr. Und zwar Luftlinie.
Du hast uns ganz schön an der Nase herumgeführt...


----------



## derwaaal (28. März 2016)

Teil 1 richtig, aber Hetzles habe ich nie gesagt!


----------



## derwaaal (28. März 2016)

Ok, ich löse mal auf, da es doch Schwierigkeiten gibt (auch kommunikativ):
Auffahrt zum Hienberg (Burgstall Hainburg), der Forstweg nennt sich Am Rosenberg, die Rechtskehre am Westhang, in westlicher Verlängerung des Aussichtspunkts.

Wer sich berufen fühlt, am nähesten dran gewesen zu sein oder am meisten in die Irre geführt worden zu sein, der möge sein nächstes Rätselbild in markanter Form einstellen.


----------



## Garminator (28. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hienberg (Burgstall Hainburg


Du meinst vermtl. Küheberg. Hienberg wäre bei Schnaittach, wo die A 9 hochgeht mit getrennter Fahrbahn.


----------



## microbat (28. März 2016)

Bis Ihr das geklärt habt...
...hier ein frisches Bildle - mit der Frage: wo is des?
(Name vom Tümpel ist die Lösung)






Original Größe: 
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1984/1984186-4hikox5kv20a-img_1496-original.jpg


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2016)

Ich löse: Sambachweiher
Ein tolles Tandem hast du da. Grad heut morgen haben wir in Marloffstein eines gesehen. Da habe ich zu den Jungs gesagt, dass wir uns für die RTF in Fürth eins leihen sollten
@derwaaal: keine grauen Harre deswegen - ich fand es sauspannend.


----------



## otti44 (28. März 2016)

Du Sack ☺
Sambachweiher wollte ich auch Grad in diesem Moment schreiben...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Auffahrt zum Hienberg (Burgstall Hainburg), der Forstweg nennt sich Am Rosenberg, die Rechtskehre am Westhang, in westlicher Verlängerung des Aussichtspunkts.



verdammt große Ecke, ganz anderer Landkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. März 2016)

@alpenpass 
Richtig  
(war mir klar, dass das zu einfach war)

Das Tandem hab' ich seit über 25 Jahren, den Bionix Antrieb seit zwei Wochen. Es macht Spaß mit 25 km/h bei 170 Kilo den Berg rauf zu jagen


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Du Sack ☺
> Sambachweiher wollte ich auch Grad in diesem Moment schreiben...


 Hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich schnell sein muß - das nächste mal du dafür


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> @alpenpass
> Richtig
> (war mir klar, dass das zu einfach war)
> 
> Das Tandem hab' ich seit über 25 Jahren, den Bionix Antrieb seit zwei Wochen. Es macht Spaß mit 25 km/h bei 170 Kilo den Berg rauf zu jagen


Das glaube ich Dir, ich bin sowas vor über 30 Jahren auf der Reichelsdorfer Bahn gefahren - Tandem ist schon was besonderes
Und hier das Bild - hat auch mit Wasser zu tun... 


  Wer kennt den Namen?


----------



## alpenpass (29. März 2016)

Tipp 1: Es handelt sich um eine gefasste Quelle und sie liegt ganz in der Nähe der südöstlichen Stadtgrenze von Nürnberg.


----------



## Cubie (29. März 2016)

Zollhausquelle, mal ins "grüne geraten"


----------



## alpenpass (29. März 2016)

leider nein - ist grad noch ein paar meter innerhalb der Stadtgrenze. Diese ist ca 8 km östlich davon


----------



## CC. (29. März 2016)

Gut, mit diesen Tips fällt man ja direkt in die Hubertusquelle bei Feucht.
War vor Jahren noch ziemlich zugewachsen, hätte sie daher nicht erkannt.
Und gut, wenn man eine POI.db benutzen kann.


----------



## alpenpass (29. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Gut, mit diesen Tips fällt man ja direkt in die Hubertusquelle bei Feucht.
> War vor Jahren noch ziemlich zugewachsen, hätte sie daher nicht erkannt.
> Und gut, wenn man eine POI.db benutzen kann.


Warum sich das Leben schwer machen? Du liegst natürlich goldrichtig, der Trail zwischen Feucht und Moosbach macht immer wieder Laune.


----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

Huch, was für'n Trail? Sollte ich bisher immer dran vorbei gelaufen sein???
Nächstes Bild kommt erst am Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

Du  meinst bestimmt die anderhalb Kilometer Dünenweg bis zur Quelle, oder ?

Anyway.




Dieser Block mit (unbegangener) Peitsche steht gleich rechts über dem Trail





Die Frage ist natürlich: wo bin ich?
Die Zusatzfrage: warum sieht man die Peitsche auf dem Trail nicht?


----------



## Garminator (30. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> sieht man die Peitsche auf dem Trail nicht


Weil man mit dem Lenker nicht am Felsen hängen bleiben will.


----------



## static (30. März 2016)

Hab im ersten Moment an den Fuchsweg gedacht, ist's aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

Beides nicht richtig.


----------



## alpenpass (30. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Huch, was für'n Trail? Sollte ich bisher immer dran vorbei gelaufen sein???
> Nächstes Bild kommt erst am Nachmittag.


Ja es ist Grünpunkt bzw. der Dünenweg. Ok -Trail ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben - aber zumindest ist es die schönste Verbindung dort Zu Deinem Rätsel kann ich nichts beitragen - aber da will ich auch mal fahren


----------



## static (30. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Beides nicht richtig.


Dann fangen wir mal an einzugrenzen:
Befindest du dich auf dem Fr.Gebirgsweg oder Frankenweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

FGW


----------



## alpenpass (30. März 2016)

Ist der Ort evtl. in der Nähe von Hollenberg?


----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

Ja, sogar ziemlich nahe dran. Es ist die rückseitige Abfahrt an der Ruine Hollenberg.
Und man hat die hübsche Peitsche im Rücken. Deswegen sieht man sie nicht. Außer... man fährt / schiebt den Trail bergauf


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2016)

Also, ich schiebe da immer rauf. Mach ich etwa was falsch?  

Und zu spät eingeklinkt, mist . Freu' mich schon aufs Frühjahr, es ist oft meine erste Tour in der Fränkischen ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

Hast alles richtig gemacht - so wie ich das erste Mal. Das nächste Mal nehme ich das Rennrad ohne Kette: trägt sich leichter und man macht sich nicht schmierig dabei.


----------



## static (30. März 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Also, ich schiebe da immer rauf. Mach ich etwa was falsch?


Hab mir das gleiche gedacht 
Einem Freund hat's da beim hochtreten mal den Freilauf zerrissen...


----------



## Garminator (31. März 2016)

Das gibt es nicht. Bin ich letzte Woche zweimal gefahren, aber immer bergab. Hätte die Stelle mit der engen Durchfahrt zwischen den zwei kleinen Felsen erkennen müssen. Geht gerade noch ohne Pedalkontakt. Von der Tour stammte auch das Bild Kleiner Kulm. 
Auf das Frühjahr!


----------



## alpenpass (31. März 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Ja, sogar ziemlich nahe dran. Es ist die rückseitige Abfahrt an der Ruine Hollenberg.
> Und man hat die hübsche Peitsche im Rücken. Deswegen sieht man sie nicht. Außer... man fährt / schiebt den Trail bergauf


Das war jetzt wirklich nur geraten. Ich war nur einmal vor Jahren auf der Burgruine oben. Auch eines meiner Wunschziele mit dem MTB. Jetzt weiss ich, dass es sich lohnt. 
Bild kann ich erst heut abend eines liefern. Wenn jemand eher eines zur Hand hat, bin ich nicht böse


----------



## Lenka K. (31. März 2016)

Beim nächsten mal mach' ich einen Schlenker übers Hollerberg, um da auch mal runter zu fahren. Und von der Burgruine gibt's dann ein Ratefoto!

Wobei rauffahren auch immer ganz spannend ist: schaf' ich's bis zum gespaltenen Stein im Sattel oder nicht? Im Frühjahr meistens nicht .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (31. März 2016)

Hier das nächste Bild, verbunden mit der Frage: wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2016)

Tipp 1: es handelt sich um  eine Burgruine im Lkrs. Nürnberger Land.


----------



## Achtzig (1. April 2016)

Is da ein Skilift in der Nähe?


----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2016)

Hm nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe, doch ca. 3 km entfernt ist einer, wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## Garminator (2. April 2016)

Meinst du damit den Skilift Spies?


----------



## alpenpass (2. April 2016)

Jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Garminator (3. April 2016)

Dann tippe ich mal auf Strahlenfels. Bin gestern mit dem Renner vorbei, daher konnte ich nicht hoch um zu überprüfen.


----------



## alpenpass (3. April 2016)

Knapp danben ist auch vorbei  - leider ist es nicht Strahlenfels.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. April 2016)

ein Stück Mauer von der Burgruine Wildenfels?

edit

sieht irgendwie genauso aus 






Gewusst habe ich es nicht, aber den Hinweisen zu folge war ein recht simpel nach dem Ausschlussverfahren zu ergoogeln welche Ruinen es in der Umgebung noch gibt- braucht man dann nur noch das passende Bild dazu finden


----------



## Jojo10 (3. April 2016)

Hallo

Ziehe zurück.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. April 2016)

habt ihr gleich was zum weiter raten 

Wo war ich?


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2016)

Wo war es nun? Wildenfels?


----------



## rehhofer (4. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> habt ihr gleich was zum weiter raten
> 
> Wo war ich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 479685


 Felsengarten Sanspareil?


----------



## alpenpass (4. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wo war es nun? Wildenfels?


Ja, etwas untypischer Standort. Da FrankoniaTrails ja keine Bestätigung abgewartet hat, ging ich davon aus, das es meiner Antwort nicht mehr bedurfte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. April 2016)

tschuldigung @alpenpass  - wollte euch nur nicht zu lange warten lassen mit einem neuen bild, bin diese woche etwas kurz angebunden,  viel ausser haus, wenig online ...

und @rehhofer hat recht - felsengarten sanspareil


----------



## alpenpass (5. April 2016)

no problemo - bassd scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. April 2016)

Sanspareil - in der fränkischen Aussprache dieses Ortsnamens ist leider nicht mehr zu erkennen, das sans pareil "ohnegleichen" bedeutet....


----------



## rehhofer (6. April 2016)

War Ostern dort, ist wahrscheinlich zu leicht:
Ein Stück fränkische Geschichte etwas oberhalb massiver deutscher Kultur.


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2016)

sieht nach Blaustrich aus


----------



## Garminator (6. April 2016)

Lucas Cranach Turm bei Kronach


----------



## rehhofer (6. April 2016)

an* derwaaal* und* Garminator*: weder noch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2016)

Ich löse 
Siegesturm - Bayreuth


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2016)

Kulmbacher Bierturm


----------



## rehhofer (7. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich löse
> Siegesturm - Bayreuth


Exakt


----------



## LeFritzz (7. April 2016)

Meinst Du mit "massiver deutscher Kultur" etwa den "Grünen Hügel" und den Wagner-Schwulst?


----------



## Garminator (7. April 2016)

Ein Kritiker hat Wagner´s Musik mal so beschrieben: Wunderbare Momente, aber furchtbare viertel Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (7. April 2016)

Musik Wagners hatte ich dabei gar nicht gemeint, die finde ich übrigens großartig.

Ich meinte das Bayreuther Brimborium drum herum, incl. der Anbiederung des Wagner-Clans an Hitler und Gefolgschaft.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. April 2016)

wie heisst das Kaff da unten? 
Naja eigentlich ist es ja ein Städtchen


----------



## Lenka K. (7. April 2016)

Streitberg?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. April 2016)

richtig! War zu einfach gell?
Naja, jetzt gehts dann wohl wieder mehr Richtung Herbruck rüber wa


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2016)

Nein, diesmal ging die Reise ganz woanders hin:



 

Aber WOhin?

Servus,

  Lenka k.


----------



## CC. (8. April 2016)

Ich hätte ja 12 Apostel b. Sollnhofen gesagt. Gehört das zu Franken?


----------



## coast13 (8. April 2016)

zu den 12 Aposteln ins Altmühltal 

edit: CC. war knapp schneller


----------



## Jojo10 (8. April 2016)

Hallo

Die 12 Apostel sind knapp noch Mittelfranken. 700m weiter Richtung Osten und es wäre Oberbayern.

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2016)

@CC. Richtig! Und ja, noch Franken, hab' extra nachgeschaut . Schön ist es dort.

Also, weiter geht's mit Inspirationsbildern!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (8. April 2016)

Das ist ja knapp an der Grenze 

Ist wirklich eine wunderbare, kontrastreiche Landschaft dort mit hübschen Trails, teilweise auch im Hinterland.
Da ich gerade keinen Zugriff auf mein Archiv habe, gibts ein "liegengebliebenes" Foto.
Wo war dieses unschöne Wetter?


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2016)

könnte Brunner Berch sein


----------



## CC. (8. April 2016)

Du bist gut und schnell und daher wieder dran


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2016)

Naja, gut bin ich nicht.
Schnell bin ich höchstens an der Bar.

Ich hoffe, dieses Foto ist markant genug:


----------



## Jojo10 (8. April 2016)

Hallo

Mhhh, das kenn ich, aber wo ist das...................südöstlich von Osternohe Richtung Nord-Westen westl. Kühberg?

Gruß


----------



## microbat (8. April 2016)

bei Nuschelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Mhhh, das kenn ich, aber wo ist das...................südöstlich von Osternohe Richtung Nord-Westen westl. Kühberg?



Hääää?
südöstlich nordwestlich, also genau Osternohe?  nein
also Westen stimmt schon mal tenedenziell, aber ein ganzes Stück (mehr als nur ne _Ecke_)



topolino schrieb:


> bei Nuschelberg


 ist zu südlich


----------



## Jojo10 (8. April 2016)

Hallo

Gedankenvermerk: mit @derwaaal nur noch in Koordinaten kommunizieren .

Hier stand was Falsches.

Gruß


----------



## alpenpass (8. April 2016)

Hm, von Igensdorf bzw. Dachstadt Gelbkreuz und(oder) WAW  den Lindelberg hoch? Genau weiß ich das nicht mehr, aber irgendwo da  ist so ein fieses Stück. Seitdem fahr ich noch die Gegenrichtung


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2016)

Klingt richtig, von igensdorf hoch. Wobei das näheste Dorf wohl Oberlindelbach wäre. Gelbkreuz ist da auch, ich achte da immer auf Rotstrich.
Also der Hohlweg Richtung Wurzhütte hoch und weiter Richtung  Hetzleser Berg.
Aber runterwärts? Da würde mich mal die Runde interessieren. Wenn dann aber oben auf dem Wall runter oder?
So fies isses nit, nur isses oft feucht weil im Hohlweg noch so ne Rinne ist (wohl durch Motocrosser) und immer viel Laub.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Du bist!

@Jojo10 kannst Du mir mal bitte den genauen Punkt schicken?


----------



## Jojo10 (9. April 2016)

Hallo

Gerne: N 49°34.694' , E 11°23.470'

Gruß


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gerne: N 49°34.694' , E 11°23.470'
> 
> Gruß


Danke, das war schon da wo ich dachte, also leider nicht richtig


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. April 2016)

edit


----------



## alpenpass (9. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Klingt richtig, von igensdorf hoch. Wobei das näheste Dorf wohl Oberlindelbach wäre. Gelbkreuz ist da auch, ich achte da immer auf Rotstrich.
> Also der Hohlweg Richtung Wurzhütte hoch und weiter Richtung  Hetzleser Berg.
> Aber runterwärts? Da würde mich mal die Runde interessieren. Wenn dann aber oben auf dem Wall runter oder?
> So fies isses nit, nur isses oft feucht weil im Hohlweg noch so ne Rinne ist (wohl durch Motocrosser) und immer viel Laub.
> ...



Ja, dann. So ganz sicher war ich mir mit dem Hohlweg nicht, da ich die Strecke nie bei Schnee gefahren bin. Was die Runde angeht. Nehmen wir den doch gemeinsam bekannten Punkt Wurzhütte,da führt ja der WAW vorbei.
(Ob man zuvor vom Rödlas oder von Richtung Pommer Gleisenhof kommt, is ja wurschd.  . )
Den fahr ich bis nach Igensdorf im Prinzip mittels WAW, öfter aber mit ein paar, nicht gekennzeichneten, Varianten. Das kann ich aber schwer erklären - kann ich leichter fahren als beschreiben. Es gibt da auch ne wirklich nette Variante nach Letten und/oder weiter nach Ermreuth runter.
Der Hohlweg ist ja meiner Erinnerung nach d,a wo Gelbkreuz/und WAW (Rotstrich) ein paar Meter gemeinsam verlaufen. Dann weiter nach Igensdorf entweder z.B zum Burgstall Hainburg oder über Dachstadt Gelbkreuz zum Teufelstisch... oder, oder  Gibt so viele nette Sachen da.
Und hier noch ein Bild von einem kleinen, feinen und stillen Platz. A bisserl abseits liegt er


 [/QUOTE]


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

Ja: "Ich sehe ihn noch heute vor mir neben mir hinter mir stehen."
(Der Pfarrer bei Tangos Begräbnis in "Irgendwo und Sowieso")


----------



## alpenpass (11. April 2016)

Tipp 1: Der kleine See liegt nahe bei einem der Nürnberger Autobahnkreuze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Aber nicht der B*****see???


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2016)

Hätte ich ganz am Anfang getippt, aber bin mir nicht sicher... 
Der kleine vielleicht


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Hab's mir anfangs auch schon gedacht aber der Stein kam mir so untypisch vor


----------



## alpenpass (12. April 2016)

Birkensee ist es nicht, beide viel zu gross, aber ihr seid ganz nah dran. Meine gewählte Bezeichnung "See" für das Gewässer ist etwas hoch gegriffen und dem Respekt gegenüber diesem schönen Flecken geschuldet. Wer aber mal dort war, wirds verstehen. 
Das Wasser selbst hat meines Wissens keinen Namen, es genügen  die Koordinaten oder der Name des nächsten, relativ bekannten, Hügels.


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

Südwestlich der beiden Birkenseen ist ein kleines unbenanntes Gewässer. Läuft auch ne Stromleitung drüber. Entfernung knapp 1 km von den beiden Birkenseen. Müsste es sein.


----------



## derwaaal (12. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Südwestlich der beiden Birkenseen ist ein kleines unbenanntes Gewässer. Läuft auch ne Stromleitung drüber. Entfernung knapp 1 km von den beiden Birkenseen. Müsste es sein.



Laut Google Maps stehen da aber zwei Gebäude mitten im Wasser, also kann der es nicht sein!


----------



## Achtzig (12. April 2016)

Häuser? Wasser? Du meinst die Pixelfehler?


----------



## alpenpass (12. April 2016)

@Garminator: korrekt An schönen Sommerabenden eine Flasche bier in Leinburg besorgen und in den Sonnenuntergang glotzen. Dann schnell nach Hause. 
(...Den Hügel den ich übrigens meinte, ist der Schönbühl.)
Du bists.


----------



## alpenpass (12. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Laut Google Maps stehen da aber zwei Gebäude mitten im Wasser, also kann der es nicht sein!


49.45075°N 11.24263°E   -  Ich seh da aber nix??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Laut Google Maps


Jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Bei OSM taucht das nicht auf. Strange. Bild folgt bald.


----------



## derwaaal (12. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Bei OSM taucht das nicht auf. Strange. Bild folgt bald.


Ja im Kartenmodus


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

So, ich probiere mal ein Bild ohne besonderen Anhaltspunkt. Die Art und Weise der Wegführung und der steilen Hangkante ist jedoch typisch für diesen Trail. Der hat auch auf den entsprechenden Karten einen Namen. Wobei je nach Kartenart wird er mit zwei verschiedenen Namen belegt. 
Ist sehr vorsichtig zu befahren, da ein Fehler den Sturz den Hang hinunter bedeutet. An einigen Stellen muss man daher aus Sicherheitsgründen auch mal absteigen. Ich habe ihn in den entsprechenden Foren auch noch nie als Trackaufzeichnung gefunden. 
Aber nun genug der langen Rede  es folgt das Bild:







Und zur Hilfe nochmals eins:



 

Und nun viel Spass beim Raten.


----------



## CC. (12. April 2016)

Toller Trail, schöne Fotos!


----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Der Schwedensteig zwischen Pegnitz und Pottenstein?


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Schwedensteig


Richtig, auch Schustersteig genannt. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht. Vielleicht zu viel der Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Als ich den Steig das erste mal gefahren bin, hätte ich kurz vor oder kurz nach der Engstelle aus dem oberen Bild fast einen Abgang gemacht. Hab mich eigentlich schon im Rettungshubschrauber gesehen...
Ich schätze, daher hat sich der Weg bei mir eingebrannt 
Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine extrem lohnenswerte Variante für die Peg-Pot-Runde!


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

Bin daher auch ein paar Mal abgestiegen nach dem Motte: Better safe than sorrow. An dieser Stelle natürlich auch.
Das Problem ist noch nicht mal so der Platz, aber wenn man mit dem hangabgewanden Pedal mal an einen Felsbocken stößt und einen Impuls zur Hangseite hin bekommt hat man keine Chance mehr, dies auszugleichen. 
Die Steigerung ist dann nur noch, wenn man allein unterwegs ist.


----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Ok, neues Bild:


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

Bei Muggendorf
Mahnmal zum Gedenken der dt. Ostgebiete.


----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Grundsätzlich schon mal richtig.
Kriegst du es noch irgendwie etwas genauer eingegrenzt? Wiesent-Seite, Wanderweg, wo von Muggendorf, ...? Irgendwas.
(Letztes mal wurde mir vorgeworfen, dass die Antwort nicht ausreichend war )


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2016)

Auf der Seite von Trainmeusel, also auf der anderen Straßenseite von Muggendorf.
Genauer geht es nicht, da ich das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren dort war.


----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Ok, sollte reichen.
Viel genauer bekomm ich es selber fast nicht mehr hin, und ich war erst vor einer Woche da


----------



## Garminator (13. April 2016)

Wenn ich dein vollbepacktes Radl anschau, musst du eine Tour in die ehemaligen Ostgebiete geplant haben. Daher der Referenzbesuch.


----------



## static (13. April 2016)

Ja, aber als ich unterwegs gemerkt habe wie weit das eigentlich weg ist, hab ich wieder umgedreht und die Nacht lieber auf dem Hummerstein über Streitberg verbracht 


Spoiler: kein Rätselbild


----------



## derwaaal (13. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn ich dein vollbepacktes Radl anschau, musst du eine Tour in die ehemaligen Ostgebiete geplant haben. Daher der Referenzbesuch.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht! 
@static ist das schon ULBP oder noch LBP? Bist Du auch in dem ULBP-Thread im Forum unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (13. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Bist Du auch in dem ULBP-Thread im Forum unterwegs?


Ja, bin ich.



derwaaal schrieb:


> @static ist das schon ULBP oder noch LBP?


Wirklich ultraleicht bin ich nicht ganz unterwegs (obwohl das auch definitionssache ist...). Einzelne Ausrüstungselemente fallen zwar schon unter diese Kategorie (Polycryo-Folie, Spiritus-CatStove, Schlafsack, ...), ich hab aber auch noch viel (tlw. überflüssiges) dabei, was noch zu schwer ist. Ich hatte z.B. für die Nacht als Hose und Oberteil meine Winter-Laufklamotten an. Das ginge noch deutlich leichter. Allerdings war ich echt froh drüber (es ist nachts auf 4°C gefallen und wurde recht windig...).
Ich bin eigentlich auch noch totaler Anfänger in diesem Gebiet. Das war jetzt meine zweite Tour mit Übernachtung.
Ich muss da noch viel Erfahrung sammeln und versuch mich ganz langsam zu Mehrtagestouren zu steigern.

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein riesen Dankeschön an Velocita-Bikes (@Xayok), speziell Stefan, für's super schnelle neu-einspeichen meines Hinterrads! Mit dem Ersatz-Bike hätte die Tour definitiv anders ausgesehen...


----------



## static (14. April 2016)

Falls es gestern untergegangen sein sollte: @Garminator ich seh das Bild als gelöst an!


----------



## Garminator (14. April 2016)

Bild kommt heute oder morgen.


----------



## Garminator (14. April 2016)

So jetzt, vom letzten Ausflug mit der Familie. Als Hilfe: Es ist ein Märzenbecherwald ( das ist eine Blume), durch den ein wunderbarer Trail führt, mit Namen in den Karten hinterlegt. Mein Tipp ist, dass Lenka es bestimmt weiß.


----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2016)

Märzenbechertrail? 
Hast Du die Personen um Erlaubnis gefragt, das Bild im Internet zu posten? siehe Nebenthread


----------



## Soulist (15. April 2016)

Märzenbecherwald bei Algersdorf im Sittenbachtal?


----------



## Garminator (15. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Märzenbechertrail?


Nein. Der gesuchte Trail endet mit ....weg.


----------



## Garminator (15. April 2016)

Soulist schrieb:


> bei Algersdorf


Ebenfalls nein.


----------



## derwaaal (15. April 2016)

Märzenbecherweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (15. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Märzenbecherweg?


Auch falsch. Der Name des Weges hat nichts mit der Blume gemein. Als Hinweis: Von Alkgersdorf ca. 30 - 35 km Luftlinie entfernt.


----------



## alpenpass (15. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Auch falsch. Der Name des Weges hat nichts mit der Blume gemein. Als Hinweis: Von Alkgersdorf ca. 30 - 35 km Luftlinie entfernt.


Südlich? hmm... ich vermute aber eher Nordwest? Irgendwo zwischen Behringersmühle und Pegnitz...so die Linie...oder doch nicht?...


----------



## Garminator (16. April 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> eher Nordwest


Richtig. Mehr in die genannte Richtung. Als Zusatzhinweis: Kurz nach dem Trail gibt es noch eine tolle Abfahrt in Richtung einer Burg.


----------



## Garminator (16. April 2016)

Trotz Regenwetter keine weiteren Ideen, daher noch ein Hinweis: Ist nicht weit weg von der Hohen Leite.


----------



## alpenpass (16. April 2016)

ich rat  einfach mal: Sparnaglesweg, weil bei der Abfahrt könnte es sich um eine der beiden bei Zauppenberg handeln, entweder über die Ludwigshöhle oder andere Seite runter  zur Neumühle Richtung Burg Rabenstein? Ich tippe aber auf erstere


----------



## Garminator (17. April 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sparnaglesweg


Richtig!
Abfahrt runter Richtung Ludwigshöhle meinte ich auch. Neben der Richtung Neumühle gibt es noch einen schönen Trail hinter Zauppenberg in südwestl. Richtung runter. Ich bin dann nur vor Erreichen der Staatsstraße wieder hoch in Richtung Pfaffenberg (Miststeigung). Daher weiß ich nicht, ob die letzten paar Meter runter zur Straße noch fahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (17. April 2016)

Hmm, das hab ich noch nie gefahren. Werd ich aber beim nächstenmal ausprobieren und kann dann ja berichten. Ja, der Pfaffenberg, der ist ja schon mit dem Rennrad eine Plage Und hier noch was leichtes:


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2016)

Hallo 

Das ist zu einfach, aber ich hab grad kein Bild, Mist.

Gruß


----------



## alpenpass (17. April 2016)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Aber Du kannst doch lösen und jemand anders bitten, ein Folgebild reinzustellen?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2016)

Ok.

Schwarzachklamm, Karlshöhle
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwa...rzenbruck#/media/File:Panorama_Karlshöhle.jpg

Weitermachen.
Bildschuld 4 Stück.

Gruß

PS: Für @derwaaal 49.351572, 11.218385


----------



## microbat (17. April 2016)

nee - zu einfach


----------



## Garminator (17. April 2016)

Da kann man nur auf die nächsten schönen Tage hoffen und dass sie teilweise nu neuen Bildern führen.


----------



## alpenpass (17. April 2016)

gelöst  @Garminator: dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## derwaaal (17. April 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Schwarzachklamm, Karlshöhle
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzachschlucht_bei_Schwarzenbruck#/media/Fileanorama_Karlshöhle.jpg
> ...


 da war ich auch schon mal, dank den fähigen Guides aus dem Süden Nürnbergs 
Aber danke.


----------



## Garminator (18. April 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> dein Wort in Gottes Ohr



Werd morgen ne Tour mit Sportback513 fahren. Vielleicht lässt er mir Zeit fürn paar Bilder.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2016)

Dann drängel ich mich einfach dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (18. April 2016)

ich kann leider nicht wiederstehen. Das ist die Brücke am Schneidersbach. Der Pfad führt in der Verlängerung pararell zur A3 zur Brücke nach Schwaig und gehört zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken dort. Zur Sicherheit die Koordinaten: 49.46498°N 11.18805°E


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2016)

Nicht schlecht. Dachte das ist etwas schwerer


----------



## alpenpass (18. April 2016)

Der Vorteil eines Einheimischen halt. Trotzdem hab ich  6 Jahre MTB-fahren gebraucht um es zu finden Hier mal was aus meiner alten Heimat abseits der üblichen Wege.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2016)

6 Jahre habe ich dafür aber dann nicht gebraucht 
Nach 1,5 Jahren Nbg - Lauf pendeln hat es mich vor gut einem halben Jahr mit dem Crosser auf die Strecke verschlagen. Ist aber in der Tat ein schönes Fleckchen 

Dein neues schaut etwas wie die Schwarzach aus. Bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher (glaube eher es ist die Pegnitz)


----------



## alpenpass (18. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 6 Jahre habe ich dafür aber dann nicht gebraucht
> Nach 1,5 Jahren Nbg - Lauf pendeln hat es mich vor gut einem halben Jahr mit dem Crosser auf die Strecke verschlagen. Ist aber in der Tat ein schönes Fleckchen
> 
> Dein neues schaut etwas wie die Schwarzach aus. Bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher (glaube eher es ist die Pegnitz)


Ich hab's nur durch "kreuzen" entdeckt und seither fahr ich dort sehr gerne rum Mit der Schwarzach hast du schon mal die halbe Miete


----------



## CC. (18. April 2016)

Könnte der Zusammenfluß der Schwarzach in die Rednitz sein. Größere Nebenflüsse gibts sonst nicht.
War noch nie da, steht aber als Lauf-Vorhaben für dieses Jahr auf dem Plan.


----------



## alpenpass (18. April 2016)

Ja genau dort ist es, unterhalb des Weilers Schwarzach. (Hier dachte ich auch, es dauert länger) Du bists.


----------



## Sportback513 (18. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Werd morgen ne Tour mit Sportback513 fahren. Vielleicht lässt er mir Zeit fürn paar Bilder.



Für Bilder ist doch immer Zeit
Ich fürchte nur,bei den Profis hier im Thread,werden die auch ganz schnell 
wieder gelöst sein


----------



## CC. (18. April 2016)

Eigentlich hat mich Milan0 draufgebracht.... Danke 

Mal ein Stück weg von der Fränggisch'n:





Traumlandschaft mit Trockenrasen, Trails - wie aus dem Bilderbuch, netter Menschenschlag. Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (18. April 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Für Bilder ist doch immer Zeit
> Ich fürchte nur,bei den Profis hier im Thread,werden die auch ganz schnell
> wieder gelöst sein


Man muss nur Euren Track analysieren!


----------



## static (18. April 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> [...] netter Menschenschlag. Wo war ich?


Also nicht mehr in Franken?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2016)

@CC. Keine Ahnung wo das ist, bin aber gespannt auf die Lösung, um ein neues Ziel auf meine To-Do-Liste zu setzen .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (18. April 2016)

Klingt schwer nach Altmühltal.


----------



## CC. (18. April 2016)

Ganz kalt. Falsche Richtung.


----------



## alpenpass (18. April 2016)

netter Menschenschlag, hmm bei den weintrinkenden Unterfranken vielleicht? 
 Mir fällt da immer spontan die Volkacher Ecke ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (18. April 2016)

Auch falsche Richtung.


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2016)

Leidingshofertal! Kurz bevor man im Ort rauskommt......
Zumindest schauts so aus. Wäre allerdings Fränkische


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2016)

Ist das eventuell der nette OBERPFÄLZISCHE Menschenschlag? 

Der rundum den gelb-rot-markierten Wanderweg siedelt?

Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (19. April 2016)

Wacholderweg bei den trockenhängen Nähe Haselbrunn? Wäre aber auch "Fränkische".


----------



## Garminator (19. April 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> gelb-rot-markierten Wanderweg


Meinst du damit den Ulrich-von-Königstein Wanderweg? Steht schon länger auf meiner "to do"-Liste.


----------



## CC. (19. April 2016)

Bilder vom UvK-Weg hab ich mir bisher nicht getraut, weil grenzwertig oberpfälzig... aber nicht minder schön. 

Der Blick vom Standort nach links zeigt überraschenderweise rundliches Hügelland statt schroffer Abhänge. 




Hinter solchen Hügeln befindet sich in der Nähe eine größere Flußbiegung, wo das Klima offensichtlich so mild ist, daß dort schon ganzjährig Blumen gezeigt wurden...
Jetza aba!

Wo sind eigentlich die Oberfranken?!?


----------



## CC. (19. April 2016)

Echt jetzt?
Terra oberfrankonia inkognita?


----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Meinst du damit den Ulrich-von-Königstein Wanderweg? Steht schon länger auf meiner "to do"-Liste.


Nein, ich meinte einen ANDEREN gelb-rot-markierten WW, der allerdings in der TIEFSTEN Oberpfalz verläuft, was man leider manchem Forumsfundimitglied nicht zumuten könnte .

Der UvK-Weg heisst jetzt übrigens "Frankenalb Panorama Weg", Tourimarketing lässt grüssen .

@CC. Greife deinen Tipp auf, irgendwo bei Bayreuth . Aber im Fichtelgebirge hab' ich solche Pfade noch nie gesehen und die andere Autobahnseite kenne ich leider nicht ...


Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## CC. (20. April 2016)

Danke für den Tip. Da werden also hinter meinem Rücken Wege umbenannt. .. tztztz...

Du liegst mit Deinem Verdacht richtig: der Fotostandort ist jenseits der großen Straße. Da wo der Lucas herkommt.

Offensichtlich gibts hier nur Nembercher und Auswärtige, aber keine Oberfranken. 
Wenn's bis um sieben niemand rausgefunden hat, löse ich es auf. Bis dahin bin ich noch beschäftigt. 

*Forumfundimitglieder
LOL


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2016)

Gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (20. April 2016)

Dann schau aber dass Du ein Nachfolge-Bild parat hast


----------



## CC. (20. April 2016)

Dann wollen wir mal, denn Garminator scharrt schon mit den Hufen.

Der Lucas Cranach kam aus dem netten Städtla Kronach. Dort gab es mal eine Bundesgartenschau und oberhalb der Stadt und im Hinterland gibt es hübsche Trails.
Nette Menschen sind dort auch zu Hause.
Liegt leider ein wenig ab von den üblichen Fahrtrichtungen, ist aber einen Besuch wert.

Der vollständigkeithalber und für die Todo-Liste: der Fröschbrunner Achter.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.64686.html

Die übrigen Fotos aus der Gegend kann ich mir dann wohl für das Bilderrätsel sparen 

Wer will weitermachen?


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2016)

Ich scharr zwar nicht, aber dennoch von der letzten Ausfahrt:




 

Der Stein hat keine Namen, zumindest habe ich keinen herausgefunden.  Aber der Standort beim Foto reicht ja aus.


----------



## static (20. April 2016)

Da is er: 
An der Kreuzung zwischen Wohlmuthshüll und Birkenreuth.


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Da is er:


Richtig. Da erkennt man halt die Profis.


----------



## Sportback513 (20. April 2016)

WOW,hat gerade mal 11min gedauert
War aber trotzdem ne schöne Runde H.


----------



## static (20. April 2016)

Naja, das Ding ist so markant...
Wenn wir an der Birkenreuther Wand klettern fahr ich da dran vorbei. 
Mit dem Rad bin ich erst einmal in Sichtweite gekommen als ich falsch abgebogen bin und 30 Minuten den  Berg hoch durch den Wald getragen hab.

Neues Bild kommt später.


----------



## static (20. April 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> WOW,hat gerade mal 11min gedauert
> War aber trotzdem ne schöne Runde H.


Ich hoffe, ihr habt nen Schlenker zum  Zuckerhut gemacht!


----------



## Sportback513 (21. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr habt nen Schlenker zum  Zuckerhut gemacht!



Jep,der war auch dabei
Das Bild zu erraten,hätte aber nur 3min gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Birkenreuther Wand klettern


Die Kletterer hab ich halt nicht im Blick. Das erklärt natürlich manches schon bisher sehr schnell eratene Bild.


----------



## static (21. April 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wieder zu einfach:


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2016)

Kellerwald wär wohl zu einfach, oder?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

Ohrwaschl


----------



## static (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ohrwaschl


Bingo!

Knapp östlich vom Wildpferde-Gehege im Tennenloher Forst.
Ich würde keinem empfehlen hineinzugehen! Das ist die ultimative Brutstätte für Mücken...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

was ist es, wie heisst es und wo ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ohrwaschl


ach, so schaut die Kneipe aus!
Ich bieg da immer vorher ab


----------



## Garminator (23. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> was ist es, wie heisst es und wo ist es?


Mal wieder keine Ahnung. Wo du dich immer rumtreibst.

Nachtrag zu meinem obigen Bild. Habe einen Namen in der Bayerntopo für den seltsamen Stein gefunden: Kachelstein. 
Nur der Bildung halber.


----------



## derwaaal (23. April 2016)

Kann man auf dem neuen Bild eigentlich hochfahren? Die Rampe schaut durchgehend aus. Mit nem 20" Rad vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Mal wieder keine Ahnung. Wo du dich immer rumtreibst.



überall und nirgends 



derwaaal schrieb:


> Kann man auf dem neuen Bild eigentlich hochfahren? Die Rampe schaut durchgehend aus. Mit nem 20" Rad vielleicht?



Wennst rausgefunden hast wo der Brunnen steht, kannst es ja mal versuchen raufzufahren.
So das war jetzt ein Tipp, somit lautet die Frage nur noch wie heisst der Brunnen und wo steht er?


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Kann man auf dem neuen Bild eigentlich hochfahren? Die Rampe schaut durchgehend aus. Mit nem 20" Rad vielleicht?



Mit Wheelie bestimmt auch mit 29" ...ich kanns aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit Wheelie bestimmt auch mit 29" ...ich kanns aber nicht.



wennst weisst wie der Brunnen heisst und wo er zu finden ist, kannst es ja mal üben


----------



## Garminator (24. April 2016)

Ich rate jetzt mal. Der Hintergrund erinnert mich irgendwie an das Tal bei Kucha - Offenhausen.


----------



## SanfterRebell (24. April 2016)

Das ist die Juraschnecke bei Tiefenellern.


----------



## Jojo10 (24. April 2016)

Hallo

Die Google Bildersuche bestätigt @SanfterRebell 's Tip.
Nachdem ich dem Forum noch 4 Bilder schulde, würde ich mich gern dazwischen drängeln.




Wo ist das?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2016)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Das ist die Juraschnecke bei Tiefenellern.



Jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (25. April 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> dazwischen drängeln


Interessantes Bild. Bin gespannt. Vielleicht hättest Du aber noch "Sanfter Rebell" fragen sollen.


----------



## Jojo10 (26. April 2016)

Hallo

Dann werd ich mal einen Tip geben.
Der Hohenstein ist nicht weit davon entfernt.

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (26. April 2016)

Eventuell auf dem Blaukreuz?


----------



## Jojo10 (26. April 2016)

Hallo

Nicht auf dem Blaukreuz, aber der geht 500m südlich davon vorbei.

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2016)

Bolzenstein?

Ich scharre nämlich auch schon .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2016)

edit


----------



## Jojo10 (26. April 2016)

Hallo

Nein, nicht Bolzenstein, aber nah dran.
Ich kenn den Namen übrigens garnicht. Das Dorf dazu reicht.

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2016)

Müsste Steinesittenbach sein und der Felsen auf der anderen Strassenseite als der Bolzenstein stehen. Aber wie kommt man da rauf??

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Jojo10 (27. April 2016)

Hallo @Lenka K. 

Richtig. Man kann von Nord-Westen einfach hochfahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2016)

Hohenstein ... immer wieder einen Besuch wert, schöne Trails und das Windbeutelcafé, mhmmmm .

Aus gegebenem Anlass dann ein Bild aus meiner Hohensteiner Runde (das wäre der erste Tip):




 

Wo bin ich?

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Jojo10 (27. April 2016)

Hallo

Wasserfall Treufer Schlucht?

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2016)

Treufer Schlucht? Der Name sagt mir nichts, aber du meinst vermutlich schon das richtige. Unweit des Wasserfalls steht ein markantes Gebäude. Wie heisst es?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Jojo10 (27. April 2016)

Hallo Lenka

Griesmühle?

Gruß


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2016)

So ist es!

Kannst deine Bilderhypothek weiter abbauen .

Lenka K.


----------



## Jojo10 (27. April 2016)

Hallo

Danke, aber ich werde den Staffelstab erstmal an @SanfterRebell weitergeben.
Der ist auch noch ein Bild "schuldig" und wir wären wieder "in line" ;-).

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (27. April 2016)

Danke @Jojo10 für's überlassen 
Also, wo waren wir?



Gruß SanfterRebell


----------



## derwaaal (27. April 2016)

Walhalla?


----------



## Garminator (29. April 2016)

Ist bestimmt irgendein kirchlicher Andachtsplatz, Aber anscheinend fast unbekannt. Ich glaube, dass ein Hinweis nötig wäre.
Den meisten Bikern scheint die Natur als "Dank für die Schöpfung" ausreichend. 
Was in der Fränkischen verständlich ist.


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. April 2016)

Anscheinend sind nicht viele Bambercher hier unterwegs. Gesuchte Stelle befindet sich östlich der heimlichen Bierhauptstadt. 

Beste Grüße, SanfterRebell


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind nicht viele Bambercher hier unterwegs.



Ich bin schon gelegentl. im Bamberger Raum unterwegs aber dort habe ich noch nicht hingefunden. Östl. wäre Richtung Melkendorf, Litzendorf etc.
Keine Ahnung wo die Kirche ohne Dach und Glocke sein soll


----------



## pristo (29. April 2016)

"Mortui vivimus"


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. April 2016)

@pristo genau
und zwar in der Nähe eines Ortes, den @FrankoniaTrails genannt hat. Also wo denn jetzt? 

Nebenbei bemerkt, es ist keine Kirche.


----------



## pristo (30. April 2016)

Ich hab leider kein passendes Bild, deshalb bitte ein anderer auflösen.


----------



## derwaaal (30. April 2016)

Ne Aufklärung für ungebildete Leute wäre noch nett. 
Danke.


----------



## static (30. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ne Aufklärung für ungebildete Leute wäre noch nett.
> Danke.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sängerehrenmal_Melkendorf
Für uns ungebildete gibt's zum Glück Google und Wikipedia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (30. April 2016)

topp @static du bist dran


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. April 2016)

cool, war schon öfters in Melkendorf aber das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen - man lernt nie aus


----------



## static (30. April 2016)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> topp @static du bist dran


Ahh, ich dachte, @pristo hätte schon gelöst!?


----------



## static (30. April 2016)

Mir gehen auch langsam die Bilder aus. Die defekte Kamera am alten Handy hat das meiste ruiniert...

Was ist das für ein Gebäude auf dem Hügel bzw. welche Ortschaft sieht man auf dem Foto?


----------



## pristo (30. April 2016)

@static
Ich hab leider kein passendes Foto, wenn Du bitte möchtest ;-))


----------



## Sportback513 (1. Mai 2016)

Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn?


----------



## static (1. Mai 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn?


Richtig! Im Leinleitertal.


----------



## Sportback513 (1. Mai 2016)

Mir gehn auch die Bilder aus...
Hab nur noch was leichtes,von ner Tour mit dem Trekkingrad.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn?


Stimmt, jetzt erkenne ich es auch :/
Hätte ich eigentlich auch so erkennen müssen, aber der Junggesellenabschied is halt scho bissl her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Mir gehn auch die Bilder aus...
> Hab nur noch was leichtes,von ner Tour mit dem Trekkingrad.
> Anhang anzeigen 489239


Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube das hatten wir hier schon mal, aber schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Sportback513 (2. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube das hatten wir hier schon mal, aber schon wieder vergessen.



Über die Suche hab ich nix gefunden,von daher hoffe ich,wir hatten 
das Bild noch nicht


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

nach was hastn gesucht?


----------



## Sportback513 (2. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> nach was hastn gesucht?



Netter Versuch

Aber was ist los Leute?
Braucht Ihr schon nen Tipp?


----------



## Achtzig (2. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt erkenne ich es auch :/
> Hätte ich eigentlich auch so erkennen müssen, aber der Junggesellenabschied is halt scho bissl her.


Scheint beliebt zu sein für sowas! Mit Wanderung zur Kathi?


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Ja, war auch dabei, durch den Zeckenwald 
Und danach bei der Edelbrennerei unten in Veilbronn, da waren wir nicht mehr nüchtern genug für die Dame.
Aber ich war danach schon noch ein paar Mal da für ordentliche Unternehmungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (3. Mai 2016)

Schloss Thurnau.
Irgendwie kommt das Bild mir auch bekannt vor, habe es aber in den ersten 50 Seiten des Freds nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Mai 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Schloss Thurnau.
> Irgendwie kommt das Bild mir auch bekannt vor, habe es aber in den ersten 50 Seiten des Freds nicht gefunden.



Vollkommen richtig H.!
Da warst du bestimmt auch schon mit dem Rennrad,oder?

PS: Ich hatte nach Thurnau gesucht und kein Bild zum Schloss gefunden


----------



## CC. (3. Mai 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> ...
> Da warst du bestimmt auch schon mit dem Rennrad,oder?...


Wahrscheinlich mit der Kutsche oder der Stretchlimo *duck


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mit der Kutsche oder der Stretchlimo *duck


Na toll, jetzt schmollt @Garminator und wir kriegen als Strafe kein Rätselbild .


----------



## Achtzig (4. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> [...]
> Und danach bei der Edelbrennerei unten in Veilbronn, da waren wir nicht mehr nüchtern genug für die Dame.
> [...]


Ich weiß... ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (4. Mai 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich weiß... ;-)


----------



## Garminator (4. Mai 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> jetzt schmollt
> 
> @Garminator und wir kriegen als Strafe kein Rätselbild


Keinesfalls, aber ich muss erst wieder heute Abend von der Arbeit zurück sein, dass ich nach Bildern suchen kann. 
Schmollen ist mir fremd.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


>


Der Matze kennt doch echt die ganze Welt!


----------



## Garminator (5. Mai 2016)

So, endlich

Der Name des Weges reicht auch.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Mai 2016)

Schaut so aus, als wäre das auf der Pottenstein-Pegnitz-MTB-Tour zwischen Kaltenthal und Buchau der Trail. Den Namen weiß ich allerdings nicht und weiß nicht, ob das auf dem "Panoramaweg" liegt.

/edit: Muss mich korrigieren, den Trail den ich meinte, geht erst nach Buchau los und müsste "Heckenweg" heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Heckenweg


richtig, das ging ja schnell.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Mai 2016)

Ja, die befahrbare Hecke.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Mai 2016)

Shit, war ich wirklich richtig  ...such dann gleich ein Bild


----------



## scratch_a (6. Mai 2016)

Hier das nächste Bild:
 
Wo steht dieser Baum mit Schießbude?


----------



## derwaaal (6. Mai 2016)

die Schießbude scheint schon länger da zu stehen, wenn der Baum so außenrum gewachsen ist


----------



## scratch_a (7. Mai 2016)

Der Baum an sich ist schon so komisch gewachsen, da könnte es sein, dass sie den Jägerstand noch gar nicht so lange drunter haben. Das Bild ist allerdings relativ aktuell (so ca. 1,5 Monate alt).


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Mai 2016)

ausgewilderter Bonsai?


----------



## scratch_a (8. Mai 2016)

Sitzt bei dem super Wetter keiner vorm PC oder hat wirklich keiner eine Ahnung, wo der Baum steht (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann)?


----------



## CC. (9. Mai 2016)

Beides.
Da braucht's wohl einen Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann


Ist aber so


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hier das nächste Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 490820
> Wo steht dieser Baum mit Schießbude?


Die Ortschaft könnte Renzenhof sein...


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2016)

da biege ich immer schon vorher zum Birkensee ab. Deswegen habe ich das nicht gekannt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Mai 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Die Ortschaft könnte Renzenhof sein...


Als "Anstifterin" zum Foto ("Das musst du unbedingt fotografieren, das brauchen wir mal für's Frankenrätsel") sag ich: "STIMMT!"


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2016)

Ok. Dann such ich heute Nachmittag mal ein Bild.


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2016)

na denn, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (10. Mai 2016)

Sieht aus wie am "Berch".


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2016)

Ich denke es zu wissen, hab aber momentan keine Zeit um Bild zu suchen


----------



## Milan0 (11. Mai 2016)

ist das bei Prackenfels?


----------



## alpenpass (11. Mai 2016)

@Garminator : Nein, gesuchter Ort liegt südöstlich von Erlangen
@Milan0 : Auch nein, du meinst  sicher das Häuschen hinter der Prethalmühle?
Tipp:Mein Hüttchen liegt  nördlich von Prackenfels auch unweit einer ...-mühle.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Mai 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Tipp:Mein Hüttchen liegt  nördlich von Prackenfels auch unweit einer ...-mühle.



Du meinst die Schleifmühle oder?

Ich war an der Bude schon mal, kann dir aber nicht sagen wie die heisst, weil ich das Schlichtweg einfach nicht weiß. Solche Sachen finde ich eigentl. immer nur durch Zufall wenn ich mich verfahren habe


----------



## Milan0 (11. Mai 2016)

Ja ich meinte das Häuschen in der Kurve. Da kann man durch den Wald nach Lenzenberg. Sind paar schöne Treppen da 

Nördlich würde mir die Fuchsmühle in den Sinn kommen. Aber da kenne ich nicht so ein Häuschen


----------



## Garminator (11. Mai 2016)

Würde dann ebenfalls Fuchsmühle oder Heiligenmühle sagen Habe dort aber noch nie solch eine Behausung gesehen.


----------



## alpenpass (11. Mai 2016)

Heiligenmühle ist richtig.
Der Geo-Converter sagt zum Standort:49.44179°N 11.30719°E
Wegbeschreibung: vom Campingplatz aus kommend biegt man am Ende der Heiligenmühle rechts in den Wald ein. Dort geht es leicht abwärts in eine, besonders im Frühling sehr schöne Flora, ähnlich wie sie am Röthenbach in der Nähe des Birkensees vorzufinden ist. Im weiteren Verlauf, nach Überqueren des Haidelbachs, stößt man auf die Forstautobahn zwischen Fuchsmühle und Winn.
Gegenüber der Hütte ist dann dieser wirklich schöne Platz: 
@Garminator, du bists.
@FrankoniaTrails Die Schleifmühle würde ich aber als östlich von Prackenfels einordnen.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Mai 2016)

Das schaue ich mir demnächst auf dem Heimweg mal genauer an


----------



## scratch_a (11. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte das Häuschen in der Kurve. Da kann man durch den Wald nach Lenzenberg. Sind paar schöne Treppen da
> ...



Das war auch meine Vermutung. Und ja, die Treppe runter an der Kurve lässt das Rad schön scheppern. Bei Nässe ist mir diese aber zu riskant, fahre ich nur wenns trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (12. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Treppe runter an der Kurve


Du meinst die lange Treppe runter zur Schwarzach? In der Fortsetzung geht der Weg dann nach Rasch. 

Bezüglich Haidelbach. So langsam kommt die Erinnerung wieder. Habe mal versucht von Winn kommend andere Wege als Rotpunkt zur Klamm zu finden und bin da auf ein paar schöne Wegabschnitte beim Haidelbach gestoßen. War aber sehr sumpfig und dann wieder viel Schottter, daher bin ich dann auf der allseits bekannten Route entlang des Röthenbach geblieben.

Bild kommt heute abend.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, genau die. Die geht aber nicht ganz runter bis zur Schwarzach, der Weg ist schon noch ein Stück oberhalb.


----------



## Garminator (12. Mai 2016)

So, mal ein Bild weiter nördlich. Da werden die Oberfranken vielleicht wieder mitmachen.
Die Frage lautet aber: wo steh ich, nicht was seh ich.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2016)

Viel zu einfach. Ich lass mal "gli altri" vor.


----------



## SanfterRebell (12. Mai 2016)

Östlich oberhalb von Zeckendorf am Aussichtspunkt und der liegt am Weg weiß-rot-weiß.


----------



## Cubie (12. Mai 2016)

Gegenüber vom Gügel und der Gichburg, 
wie der Aussichtspunkt heißt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2016)

Der sanfte Rebell war wohl schneller...


----------



## Garminator (13. Mai 2016)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Zeckendorf am Aussichtspunkt





Cubie schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt


 Beide richtig. War eine knappe Sache. Sanfter Rebell wäre dran, ihr könnt aber auch selbst darüber befinden.
Wichtig nur, dass mal andere als die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder mit dabei sind.

Übrigens: Saugeile Strecke da runter und auch oben in der Lichtung wunderschön.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2016)

Übrigens passte der andere Name des "Gügel", nämlich "St. Pankratius" perfekt zum gestrigen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (13. Mai 2016)

Da der "Sanfte Rebell" schneller war, hat er natürlich Vortrittsrecht.

Häääätte aber auch das Ein oder Andere Fotorätsel zu bieten.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## SanfterRebell (13. Mai 2016)

Danke @Cubie für den Vortritt   Möglicherweise erkennst du diese Stelle...

Beste Grüße SanfterRebell


----------



## Cubie (13. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Steilvorlage....
Müsste der Kreuzstein sein,  mit Blick auf Oberleinleiter.
Bin erst am Wochenende wieder durchs Trockental geradelt, ein Traum.

Schöne Grüße
Cubie


----------



## static (13. Mai 2016)

Ich wusste doch, dass ich den Fels irgendwoher kenne...


----------



## Cubie (13. Mai 2016)

Danke Static,
für den Hinweis....
für a Ott würd i immer ins Leinleiderdal fahn...


----------



## SanfterRebell (13. Mai 2016)

Genau . Dann mal los @Cubie, du darfst.
Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (14. Mai 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> für a Ott würd i immer ins Leinleiderdal fahn...


"Leinleiderdal" ist ja ein netter Versuch. Richtig heist das: Laadadol, Öbalaada, Ündalaada (besser aber einfach Laada, ist ohne "Ober" und Unter" immer Unterleinleiter). Glaubt mir, ich bin ein Aborigine aus dem Laadadol.


----------



## Cubie (14. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Leinleiderdal" ist ja ein netter Versuch. Richtig heist das: Laadadol, Öbalaada, Ündalaada (besser aber einfach Laada, ist ohne "Ober" und Unter" immer Unterleinleiter). Glaubt mir, ich bin ein Aborogninee aus dem Laadadol.


Servus DaFriiitz,
dein sprachlichen Talente sind im Forum durchaus bekannt, deshalb kein Widerspruch von mir
aaaaaber was war die Kernaussage in meinem Satz ????

Ich wiederhole es einfach noch einmal mit diversen Steigerungsformen...
Ein Ott, zwei Ott, drei Ott, vier Ott.....


----------



## Cubie (14. Mai 2016)

So,
nun aber das nächste Rätsel aus dem bamberger Land.
Wo ist diese bekannte Gruppe und vor allem wie heißt Sie???


----------



## SanfterRebell (14. Mai 2016)

Ich verrate es erst einmal nicht  Wissen bestimmt auch andere...


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2016)

Würde auch gerne, habe aber kein Bild. 
Wo bleiben die anderen?


----------



## Cubie (15. Mai 2016)

Ich würde sagen "Sanfter Rebell" soll auflösen.


----------



## SanfterRebell (15. Mai 2016)

Na gut, dann sage ich: "Das ist die Kunigundenruhmarter" und steht in der Nähe der Kunigundenruh   bei den Koordinaten N49° 54.135', E10° 57.286'

Grüße SanfterRebell


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Mai 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole es einfach noch einmal mit diversen Steigerungsformen...
> Ein Ott, zwei Ott, drei Ott, vier Ott.....



Viele Ottos


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Mai 2016)

Und wea is edds dro?


----------



## Garminator (16. Mai 2016)

Na "Sanfter Rebell" natürlich.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und wea is edds dro?


Da habe ich etwas gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (16. Mai 2016)

Sanfter Rebell hat natürlich recht,
und ist damit als nächster dran...
P.S.
für alle die es interessiert, unten stehend die Geschichte zur Kunigundenmarter...


----------



## SanfterRebell (16. Mai 2016)

Prima, dann ratet mal wo ich stand?
Okay, die Aufnahme ist nicht ganz scharf, aber es ist noch Franken...


----------



## derwaaal (16. Mai 2016)

schaut ja hoch aus, von den Wolken her könnte es von heute sein


----------



## SanfterRebell (16. Mai 2016)

Ja, hoch ist es.
Nein, nicht heute.


----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2016)

sieht nach irgendeinem Flugplatz aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2016)

schaut aus wie gelber Berg


----------



## SanfterRebell (18. Mai 2016)

@Garminator: nicht ganz, aber mit Flieger hat es was zu tun 

@FrankoniaTrails: nein, es ist nicht ein hoher Berg des Hahnenkamms. Da wo ich stand, ist es ca. 250m höher.

Ein kleiner Tipp: Der Standort liegt Nordwestlich von BA


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2016)

noch Oberfranken oder schon Unterfranken?


----------



## SanfterRebell (19. Mai 2016)

Unterfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (19. Mai 2016)

Dann ist es bestimmt in der Rhön. Da bin ich raus. Gesteh zu meiner Schande, war noch nie in der Gegend.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann ist es bestimmt in der Rhön. Da bin ich raus. Gesteh zu meiner Schande, war noch nie in der Gegend.



Gibt's da nicht eine ausgewachsene Trailverbotsproblematik?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

keine Ahnung wo das ist aber der Hose nach zu urteilen ist dort ein Startplatz für Drachenflieger oder Paragleiter


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Mai 2016)

Evtl. der Startplatz der Gleitschirmflieger bei Banz?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

Banz ist Oberfranken, er meinte ja es sei in Ufra


----------



## SanfterRebell (19. Mai 2016)

@Garminator: ja, es ist in der Rhön

@Lenka K.: jain, es gibt da ein großes Naturschutzgebiet, aber auch einen langen Supertrail (ca. 10 km)

@FrankoniaTrails: hmm, mit Startplatz hast du bestimmt Recht, nur wo ist der  ?

@Mainbiker363: nein, es ist nicht Banz, sondern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Mai 2016)

Dachte erst an die Wasserkuppe, doch die ist ja bereits in Hessen


----------



## CC. (19. Mai 2016)

Kreuzberg.

Lenka, wenn Du nicht gerade durch's Schwarze Moor fährst und dabei Sonntagsspaziergänger versenkst, ist das in der Rhön ziemlich stressfrei.
Und Rhöööön ist schööön. Sehr schön sogar.


----------



## SanfterRebell (20. Mai 2016)

Okay, dann werde ich mal lösen.
Es ist der Aussichtspunkt "Rhönflieger" am Kreuzberg in der Rhön N50° 21.878' E9° 58.871'


----------



## SanfterRebell (20. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, darf ich noch mal 
Wo ich jetzt stand, dürfte schnell zu erfahren sein.


----------



## CC. (20. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Kreuzberg.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Mai 2016)

Das ist Vierzehnheiligen. Vermutlich geschossen vom Viktor v. Scheffel Weg?


----------



## SanfterRebell (20. Mai 2016)

@CC. Sorry, deine Antwort "Kreuzberg", hab ich überlesen. Du hast so schööön von der Rhööön geschwärmt.
Lasse mein neues Rätsel löschen.

Also Du bist dran, bitte schön.

Beste Grüße, SanfterRebell


----------



## Anto (20. Mai 2016)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Lasse mein neues Rätsel löschen.


Ach was, ihr könnt ja knobeln


----------



## CC. (20. Mai 2016)

Freut mich richtig, daß hier auch in der Rhön gerätselt wird. Ich muß da nochmal hinfahren. Der Kuppenrhöner hat Lust auf mehr gemacht.
Mainbiker363 hat das neue Rätsel schon gelöst.

Am östlichen Rand von Franken:




In der Nähe gibts auch hübsche, flowige Trails im Nadelwald.
Wo war ich letzte Woche?


----------



## SanfterRebell (20. Mai 2016)

Upps, jetzt bekomme ich leichte Probleme 
Hab soeben mein neues Rätsel löschen lassen, da ich die Antwort von @CC. überlesen habe und schon wird es von @Mainbiker gelöst.

@Mainbiker363: Mein Standpunkt war der Aussichtspunkt "Hohe Eller" mit Blick auf 14heiligen. Da hast du Recht. Wäre nett wenn Du @CC. den Vortritt lassen würdest, da er früher dran war.

Wenn nicht, stimmt euch bitte ab, wer als nächstes dran ist. Gelobe Besserung  soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Mai 2016)

Kein Stress.

Macht einfach weiter.


----------



## pristo (20. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> In der Nähe gibts auch hübsche, flowige Trails im Nadelwald.
> Wo war ich letzte Woche?


Ich weiß wo Du warst. Leider hab ich kein Bild, deshalb warte ich mal, ob´s ein anderer weiß.
Die nahe Ortschaft, sowie die Bezeichnung des fotografierten Ortes beginnen mit "E".


----------



## CC. (20. Mai 2016)

Wenn's bis morgen keiner enträtstelt hat, kannst Du es ja lösen und Mainbiker363 macht weiter und Du kriegst einen Pluspunkt + Gutschrift. Deal? Obwohl das schon unwahrscheinlich ist, daß Du von der hübschen Gegend keine Bilder hast!

@SanfterRebell : kein Streß! Seine eigenen Beiträge kann man auch selber editieren / bearbeiten. Und so eine zeitliche Überschneidung von mehreren Beiträgen macht uns hier keine Unruhe...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Mai 2016)

Nennt man sowas "ann Säudroog" ?


----------



## CC. (21. Mai 2016)

Nennt sich auch soschäleißing 
Pristo: will sehen.
Das erste 'E nehme ich, das Zweite könnte auch ein 'S sein...


----------



## pristo (21. Mai 2016)

Die Örtlichkeit befindet sich im Triathlonlandkreis Roth. Es 
ist der Eisenhammer bei Eckersmühlen. Trails befinden sich
neben dem Bach, unterhalb und oberhalb der Böschung, zwischen
Eisenhammer und Hofstetten. Noch geilere Trails sind zwischen
Hofstetten und Roth.

Bitte mainbiker363 weiter machen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Mai 2016)

Muss passen.

Mein Bild war schon mal hier.

Ich lasse Euch den Vortritt.


----------



## CC. (23. Mai 2016)

Und jetza?


----------



## coast13 (23. Mai 2016)

dann werf ich halt auch mal wieder ein Bild ein 
vermutlich zu leicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2016)

Ja - zu leicht - aber ich habe kein Bildle um zu lösen - also zu schreiben das des etwas weiter hintern Buck auf viertel Weg zum Brunnero is...


----------



## coast13 (23. Mai 2016)

Ok  richtig! 
Weitermachen!


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2016)

dann gibt es ein Bild von mir für den Topo weil ich die Lösung auch kenne  




aber wahrscheinlich auch zu leicht


----------



## CC. (23. Mai 2016)

Diesen Trail kenne ich nicht...


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2016)

Des is a total flowiger Trail wo dei   suspenschen nix zu schaffen hat und dei noppn brummen - in whistler breitn für dei grassesdn whips - wennst an hubbel findst zum abhebn. Ka Ahnung wo des sei soll, aber i' fürcht des is bei mir um dei Eggn.


----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2016)

Oder da wo ich hin zieh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2016)

@topolino 
Nee ist nicht da wo du denkst 

@Achtzig 
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du hinziehst


----------



## Garminator (24. Mai 2016)

Auf der Anhöhe zwischen Kalchreuth und Tauchersreuth?


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2016)

Nee das hatte Topo schon gedacht


----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2016)

Hintern Moritzberg.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2016)

Mortizberg ist schonmal sehr warm.
Wo ist "hinten"?


----------



## CC. (24. Mai 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Hintern ....


Ferkel



Am Ende kenne ich den Trail doch. Links müßte der Fränkische Dünenweg zu sehen sein...


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2016)

Denn Weg sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, aber er ist etwas weiter links von dem Bild, richtig


----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2016)

Hintern trifft's doch für die Städterer ganz gut 

Ich denke, in Blickrichung geht's nach Weigenhofen.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2016)

Korrekt. Du bist
Ist die Straße zwischen Weigenhofen und Reuth


----------



## Achtzig (25. Mai 2016)

Muss unbedingt wieder mehr radeln, mir gehen die Bilder aus... Ich hoff, das hatten wir nicht nicht?
Edit:
Und dann auch noch viel zu leicht wahrscheinlich... Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (25. Mai 2016)

Doch nicht so leicht!


----------



## Achtzig (25. Mai 2016)

Na komm,  also du musst das doch kennen!


----------



## Garminator (26. Mai 2016)

die zwei verfallenen Sitzgelegenheiten kommen mir bekannt vor, aber irgendwie springt die Erinnerung nicht an. Vielleicht kommt noch der Geistesblitz.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Mai 2016)

in welchem gebietsraum sollen die denn sein?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Mai 2016)

[/url][/IMG]



Ui,  das bild ist eigentlich gar nicht so alt,  aber seither sind die beiden moosigen sessel ganz schön eingewachsen! So hat's heute ausgeschaut. Rad steht an der gleichen Stelle!


----------



## Garminator (26. Mai 2016)

Ich tipp dann mal auf den Archäologischen Wanderpfad bei Speikern.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Mai 2016)

Die Richtung stimmt so grob schon mal. Is aber ein Stück höher. Und in Blickrichtung wird der Weg eklig steil. Die beiden Möbel stehen quasi auf der Passhöhe...


----------



## alpenpass (26. Mai 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Die Richtung stimmt so grob schon mal. Is aber ein Stück höher. Und in Blickrichtung wird der Weg eklig steil. Die beiden Möbel stehen quasi auf der Passhöhe...


hmm, ist das vielleicht den gr. Hans Görgel hoch? Hab aber nicht wirklich Plan


----------



## Achtzig (26. Mai 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> hmm, ist das vielleicht den gr. Hans Görgel hoch? Hab aber nicht wirklich Plan


Von wegen! Absolut durchgeplant 
Am schotterweg von reichenschwand hoch. Gelbkreuz wenn ich nicht irre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (27. Mai 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Von wegen! Absolut durchgeplant
> Am schotterweg von reichenschwand hoch. Gelbkreuz wenn ich nicht irre...


Danke für die Blumen Ich muß aber gestehen, obwohl ich mich da schon ein paar mal hochgequält habe, die beiden Möbelstücke sind mir nie aufgefallen. (Das Steilstück zuvor begünstigt halt den Tunnelblick.)

 Lediglich durch das Spicken in deinem Fotoalbum und dem Begriff "passhöhe" in deinem Tipp habe ich mir das zusammenkombiniert. 
Ein neues Bild kommt heut Nachmittag.


----------



## Garminator (27. Mai 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Weg eklig steil


Langsam kommt die Erinnerung. Die letzten Mal, wo ich zum Hans-Görgel bin, bin ich bei Leuzenberg den Schotter hoch und dann auf den Frankenweg. Den Gelbpunkt, der durch den Gelbkreuz geht, haben die "Freunde  vom Forst" ja letztes Jahr total vernichtet.


----------



## alpenpass (27. Mai 2016)

@Garminator: ja, um den Gelbpunkt ist es schade, den Weg hatte ich auch immer gern gewählt. So und hier ein Handybild von einem mir bis letzte Woche unbekannten Gipfelkreuz. Es liegt neben einer route, die wohl viele von hier schon oft befahren haben. Nur weil ich mich in die Büsche schlagen musste, hab ichs überhaupt entdeckt. 


 Ich bin gespannt, ob es jemand kennt?


----------



## Garminator (28. Mai 2016)

Na, dann rat ich mal wieder: zwischen Altem Schloss und Langenstein?


----------



## alpenpass (28. Mai 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Na, dann rat ich mal wieder: zwischen Altem Schloss und Langenstein?


Leider nein, aber am altem Schloss gibt es einen Platz, der diesem tatsächlich ein wenig gleicht.
Tipp 1as Kreuz steht, laut Inschrift, seit 2014 auf dem gesuchten Felsen, der einen schönen, mir bis dato unbekannten Namen hat.
Tipp 2: ein allseits bekannter Wanderweg führt hier vielleicht nur 50m vorbei.


----------



## Garminator (29. Mai 2016)

Das Problem mit den allseits bekannten Wanderwegen ist, dass sie in der Regel sehr lang sind und es daher nicht möglich ist, das Gebiet etwas einzugrenzen. Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Tipp dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (30. Mai 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den allseits bekannten Wanderwegen ist, dass sie in der Regel sehr lang sind und es daher nicht möglich ist, das Gebiet etwas einzugrenzen. Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Tipp dazu.


Du hast vollkommen recht, doch ich wollte möglichen Näherungen oder Ratern nicht gleich vorneweg den Spaß verderben. Aber das bisherige Echo verrät mir schon, dass ich hier einen Zufallsfund gemacht hab. 
Tipp2: Der Ort befindet sich ca. 12 km  Luftlinie südwestlich vom Alten Schloß. Tipp 3: Der Wanderweg ist der Anton Leidinger Weg.


----------



## Garminator (30. Mai 2016)

Ist es vielleicht der Moritzberg selbst? Der Biergarten selbst mit Turm steht ja nicht an der höchsten Stelle.


----------



## alpenpass (30. Mai 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht der Moritzberg selbst? Der Biergarten selbst mit Turm steht ja nicht an der höchsten Stelle.


Du bist nah dran ...noch etwas weiter in östlicher Richtung...


----------



## Garminator (30. Mai 2016)

Dann kann es nur noch der Reuther Berg sein. Da fahr ich auch immer auf den Anton-Leidinger vorbei, habe mich aber noch nie in die Büsche schlagen müssen, denn nach der Auffahrt von Gersdorf her ist mein einzig Begier die Luft.


----------



## alpenpass (30. Mai 2016)

Du bist schon näher dran, aber der Reuther Berg iss es auch noch nicht. Tipp 4: Es ist nicht weit von einer schönen, technischen abfahrt. (vielleicht musste ich deshalb zuvor noch in die Büsche?)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Mai 2016)

Da kenn ich nur den Nonnenberg mit der schönen Abfahrt - da muss ich auch meist vorher für Bewässerung der Pflanzen sorgen - bin dann aber wohl immer in die andere Richtung ins Gebüsch... Gesehen hätt ich's da noch nicht...


----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2016)

In die Gegend geh' ich nimmer, wenn da halb Franken sein Pipi hinschafft...


----------



## scratch_a (30. Mai 2016)

Man kann auch ohne anhalten durchfahren (wenn Frau nicht dabei ist  )


----------



## alpenpass (31. Mai 2016)

Ihr gfallts mer
Da der Name Nonnenberg gefallen ist, sehe ich das Rätsel als gelöst, ich reiche den Stab an @WarriorPrincess weiter.

Wen der Ort interessiert, hier die Koordinaten 49.46390°N 11.36148°E
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand auf dem Schild "Geierstein, 574m ..." Der Fels fällt nach Norden hin dann steil ab.
Irgend jemand hat allerdings schon versucht, mit dem bike da runterzukommen, schwache lines waren erkennbar.. 

Der Platz ist vom A-L-W nicht einsehbar.
Dort wo das Gebüsch zum Dickicht wird, führt ein kaum wahrnehmbarer Fußpfad zum Geierstein.
Zur Nonnenbergabfahrt am Hohlweg sinds  dann  noch rund 500m.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Mai 2016)

Ich stell mal für meine Frau ein Bild rein, da sie schon im Bett ist (haben wir extra bei der letzten größeren Tour gemacht) 

Wo ist diese kleine, alte Brücke bzw. über welches Bächlein geht sie drüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (31. Mai 2016)

Püttlachtal?


----------



## scratch_a (31. Mai 2016)

Nein...kalt


----------



## CC. (1. Juni 2016)

Röthenbach?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2016)

Hätte jetzt auch auf die RöKlamm getippt. Bin mir aber garnicht so sicher ...


----------



## Garminator (1. Juni 2016)

bin bestimmt zwei Jahre nicht mehr dort gewesen, aber die Klamm schließ ich auch aus. Die Brücke passt nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juni 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Nein...kalt


Schade. Hab' von gestern schöne Ratebilder .


----------



## alpenpass (1. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön!
Ist das evtl. in der Nähe des Valznerweiher? (Nürnberg) evtl. Fischbach oder Hutgraben?
...ich bin da bestimmt schon mal drüber gefahren...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juni 2016)

Nein isses auch alles nicht.
Danke an scratch für's reinstellen und sorry für die Verspätung des Bildes


----------



## coast13 (1. Juni 2016)

hinter Buchenbühl, rechts vom Löschweg Richtung Heroldsberg ? Nur den Namen von dem Bach weiß ich jetzt nicht...,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juni 2016)

Nö.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Juni 2016)

Erster Tipp...Brücke ist in Mittelfranken


----------



## CC. (2. Juni 2016)

Gibt's außer "Nordhalbkugel" noch einen Tip?


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2016)

2.Tipp: Brücke ist über einen Bach


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2016)

Von der Vegetation hätte ich es schon Birkensee RöKlamm eingestuft. Aber die Brücken schauen da alle anders aus und ist ja auch schon ausgeschlossen worden.
Ich fahre heute evtl über Schönberg beim klingenden Wasserfall mal vorbei, vielleicht schaut es da so aus ...


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juni 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Von der Vegetation hätte ich es schon Birkensee RöKlamm eingestuft. Aber die Brücken schauen da alle anders aus und ist ja auch schon ausgeschlossen worden.
> Ich fahre heute evtl über Schönberg beim klingenden Wasserfall mal vorbei, vielleicht schaut es da so aus ...



Nein, da war ich letzte Woche erst. Das Gelände auf dem Foto kommt mir irgendwie auch erstaunlich flach vor. Dazu der lichte Mischwald, der schmale Bach mit sandigem Boden, die Brücke... Schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juni 2016)

@Garminator hat natürlich Recht   Ich hätte zwar gesagt, es fließt ein Bach drunter durch 
@Milan0: Den Weg  kannst dir sparen, wennst den nur machst um die Brücken abzugleichen. 

3. Tipp: Es ist kein offizieller Wanderweg, auch einer "abseits".


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2016)

Dann rat ich mal, dass ihr von NM mit dem Radl losgefahren seid. Dann würde vielleicht irgendwo bei Burgthann dieses Bauwerk sein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juni 2016)

Zumindest ging die Tour in die Richtung, aber wie scratch_a schrieb, war's ne etwas größere Tour (für unsere momentanen zeitlichen Verhältnisse).
Mal ne andere Perspektive:


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2016)

sehr schön. Da will ich auch hin, wenn ich weiß wo es ist


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juni 2016)

Da komm ich dann mit!


----------



## CC. (2. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei!

Sieht nach hübschem Kleinod aus.
*schonmalgespanntgugg


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht am Traunfelder Bach?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juni 2016)

Auch nicht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juni 2016)

Dann noch ein Tipp:
Der Name des Marktes an deren Grenze das Brücklein liegt, ist ein mit Wasser verbundenes Adjektiv.


----------



## CC. (2. Juni 2016)

Dann ist es in der Nähe der Hubertusquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2016)

Da sind wir dann anschließend dran vorbei gefahren, ja...ist also wirklich schon Nahe dran. Also welches Bächlein könnte es dann sein?


----------



## CC. (2. Juni 2016)

Ich würde ja Gauchsbach sagen, aber die Karte meint Schwarzwasser.


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juni 2016)

Hmm, wenn es sich bei dem Bach um das Schwarzwasser handelt, ist es dann vielleicht hier: 49.39602°N 11.21794°E??
Der Pokal gebühre dann aber @CC. Interessiert mich wahnsinnig, weil ich in der Ecke relativ oft unterwegs bin, aber an dieser hübschen Brücke keinerlei Erinnerung habe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich würde ja Gauchsbach sagen, aber die Karte meint Schwarzwasser.


Dann sag's halt  
Name ist gefallen, ich seh's also als gelöst und @CC.  darf weitermachen.
Bis zum Schwarzwasser sind wir gar nicht gefahren, sondern nach Überquerung des Gauchsbachs über die Staatsstraße und dann auf dem DW wieder Richtung ungelstetten. Ganz ausgereift ist die Tour noch nicht, aber war mal wieder was neues und auch teils schönes dabei....


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2016)

Und wo ist jetzt die Brücke genau?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2016)

rot eingekreist:


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juni 2016)

...also Gauchsbach ...muss ich fahren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2016)

Ist nur das kleine Stückchen so schön, aber wenn man Richtung Staatsstraße fährt geht ja rechts noch ein Weglein rein und verläuft parallel zur Straße. Das haben wir nicht ausprobiert. Wir haben halt mal angefangen ne schöne Verbindung zwischen Jakobsweg und Dünenweg zu suchen, wenn man vom Thanngraben aus kommt und dann auf nem anderen Weg wieder Richtung Altdorf will. Und erst nach Feucht rein/durch wollten wir nicht. Wobei dann der Dünenweg die meiste Zeit auch nicht soo toll war, wie an anderen Stellen, sondern z.T. auch nur Schotterpiste...


----------



## CC. (3. Juni 2016)

Da hab ich mir auch schon einen Ast gesucht, inkl. Dreibrüderberg *ihhh, dem grundstücksverminten Hahnhof und auch Weiherhaus. Da geht leider nicht viel. Das Einzige ist ein kleiner, hübscher Weg parallel zum Gauchsbach zwischen Weiherhaus und Penzenhofen. Ich fahre / laufe aber lieber Schwarzachklamm / Hochufertrail und den Düni und über die Fröschauer Weiher zum Thanngraben, als diesen Forststrassen-Wirrwarr.
Aber die hübsche Brücke hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da bin ich meist zur Hubertusquelle gelaufen.
Wenn Ihr eine lohnende Verbindung gefunden habt, laßt es mich bitte wissen.




Ich grenze es gleich mal ein: Nordhalbkugel / Mittelfranken / Ostrand

Welche Schnarchzapfenstadt hat einen so schön gepflegten Baum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2016)

Hersbruck?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2016)

Hersbruck ist falsch.
Ist da wo wir dieses Foto gemacht haben:


----------



## Garminator (4. Juni 2016)

Altdorf. Die Röderstraße


----------



## CC. (4. Juni 2016)

Richtig. Mit meinem Foto war es offensichtlich zu leicht. Das von der Prinzessin ist besser.

Edit wollte noch wissen, ob das Bild von warriorprincess schon mal hier im Rätsel war...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Juni 2016)

Wenn, dann ein anderes. Aber auf unserer Tour, auf der das Gauchsbachbild entstand, haben wir auch dieses "Baumtor" fotografiert, um es evtl mal hier einzustellen. Ist also ganz frisch. (Hab mittlerweile nen eigenen Ordner "Frankenrätselbilder"  )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2016)

Da ich ja das Rätsel nur um ne Perspektive erweitert hatte, denke ich, sollte @Garminator weitermachen dürfen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. Juni 2016)

Ja, unbedingt. Außer Du hast einen aktuellen "Lückenfüller", bis @Garminator frisch getrocknet und geföhnt wieder auftaucht


----------



## Garminator (5. Juni 2016)

Bin schon wieder da aus meinem "Auslandsaufenthalt" und mache weiter.


----------



## Garminator (5. Juni 2016)

So, bin fündig geworden. Ist wieder weiter im Norden


----------



## alpenpass (6. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube, das müßte die Kapellenruine oberhalb von Reckendorf bzw. in der Nähe von Schloß Greifenstein sein.


----------



## Garminator (6. Juni 2016)

Richtig, das ging ja schnell. Dabei habe ich extra ein Bild genommen, auf dem sie nicht komplett drauf ist. 
Übrigens ein wunderschöner Trail von Greifenstein unter den Kletterfelsen zur Kapelle.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2016)

Stimmt.
Schließlich bin ich herkunftsmäßig dort der Hausherr.


----------



## Garminator (6. Juni 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hausherr


Vom Schloss oder von der Barockkapelle?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2016)

Vom Leinleitertal.


----------



## alpenpass (6. Juni 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig, das ging ja schnell. Dabei habe ich extra ein Bild genommen, auf dem sie nicht komplett drauf ist.
> Übrigens ein wunderschöner Trail von Greifenstein unter den Kletterfelsen zur Kapelle.


Ja, war erst vor einem Jahr da und hatte bedauert, keinen Foto einstecken zu haben. Daher hab ich mich heut gefreut, als ich dein Bild sah.  Und hier was leichtes (?) :


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2016)

Auf dem Frankenweg oberhalb von Muggendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2016)

Machen wir mal Frieden, Du militante Antikommunistin. Ich glaube Du hast Recht.


----------



## alpenpass (7. Juni 2016)

@Lenka K. : Gelöst. Genauer Standort war die Koppenburg. Du bist's.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

So, zurück vom Bilder- und Zeckensammeln  im Altmühltal.

Das folgende Bild stammt von einer meinen Lieblingsrunden (womit auch das Suchgebiet grob eingeschränkt wäre  ): nette Pfade, schöne Aussichtspunkte, gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten und eben eine Höhlendurchfahrt. Wo bin ich?



 

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2016)

Oswaldhöhle.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Oswaldhöhle.


Ganz kalt.


----------



## Garminator (8. Juni 2016)

Wettersteinhöhle bei Leupoldstein?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wettersteinhöhle bei Leupoldstein?


Schon nah dran, aber die Wettersteinhöhle ist es nicht.


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juni 2016)

müßte das Wassersteintor am Großen Wasserstein sein, nördlich von Betzenstein. Wunderschöne Ecke dort.


----------



## Garminator (8. Juni 2016)

Edit. Habs mit der Klauskirche verwechselt. Ich glaub, ich muss da mal wieder mit dem Bike hin. Mit RR sieht man halt doch nicht so viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

@alpenpass Richtig!

@Garminator Das Bild wurde vom Kröttenhof kommend vor der Durchfahrt aufgenommen. Oder fährst du andersrum und die Paar Stufen rauf?


----------



## Garminator (8. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> fährst du andersrum


Ich bin damals den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg von Pegnitz gekommen und da muss ich dann anscheinend die Treppen hochgetragen haben. Ist aber schon etwas her und die Erinnerung verblasst. War ne schöne Tour.


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juni 2016)

und hier das nächste Bild: Wo bin ich?


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juni 2016)

Sorry für die Bildqualität, war nur mit dem Handy unterwegs.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juni 2016)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen tappen anscheinend im Dunklen (oder sind auf Tour), es braucht ein Tip, glaub' ich.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Juni 2016)

ich sag mal so, Universitätsstadt in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. Juni 2016)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges : die zeit hab ich völlig verdrängt...


----------



## derwaaal (9. Juni 2016)

Hab mir doch gleich gedacht irgendwo im Meilwald aber hielt es nicht für treffend und schwierig genug


----------



## alpenpass (10. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hab mir doch gleich gedacht irgendwo im Meilwald aber hielt es nicht für treffend und schwierig genug


Meilwald: lass ich gelten Es ist der Brunnen an der schönen, "legalen" Abfahrt, oberhalb des Waldschiessplatzes. Somit werf ich dir den Ball zu.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Juni 2016)

Ok, gelten auch Bilder ausm alt-fränkischen also französischem Fontainebleau?
Ansonsten geht das kramphafte Suchen von Neuem los, aber ich versuch's mal.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten geht das kramphafte Suchen von Neuem los, aber ich versuch's mal.



Und? Gefunden?


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich im Regen weggeschwemmt.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juni 2016)

Nein.
In Fontainebleau war er nach dem Regen noch da....nicht weggeschwemmt, der Jens...


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2016)

Was besseres geht nicht, wenn die Lösung nicht gleich drauf stehen soll, oder es nicht unspezifisch sein soll.
Ich hoffe, das Wanderschild lässt sich bei Euch auch nicht lesen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Juni 2016)

iwo zwischen buchenbühl und tennenlohe
weisses kreuz auf roten hintergrund irretiert mich einwenig


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2016)

@derwaaal Egal, wo das ist, es sieht GRAUSAM aus .

Trailmassakerfotos könnte ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch beisteuern. Hab' sogar damit angefangen, die schönsten Trails fotografisch zu dokumentieren, um eventuell (Göttin bewahre!) unschöne vorher-nachher Beweisbilder zu haben.

@FrankoniaTrails Es ist übrigens eine "•1•" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (13. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Trailmassakerfotos könnte ich bei der nächsten Gelgenheit auch beisteuern. Hab' sogar damit angefangen, die schönsten Trails fotographisch zu dokumentieren, um eventuell (Göttin bewahre!) unschöne vorher-nachher Beweisbilder zu haben.


Die Intension hat mich auch schon heimgesucht. Wenn man sich des Problems erst mal bewusst ist, sieht man die häßlichen Veränderungen überall.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2016)

Nein.
Aber grob stimmt das Waldbebiet


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails Es ist übrigens eine "•1•" .



Danke!


----------



## trackspeed80 (14. Juni 2016)

Hi Zusammen

Ist das im Dormitzer Forst Richtung Buckenhofer Forst?

Grüße


----------



## alpenpass (14. Juni 2016)

Mir fallen da 2 Stellen ein: Katzenholz bei Buckenreuth oder oder Bannwald -Denkmal /Mühlweg beim Kreuzweiher.


----------



## Garminator (15. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> häßlichen Veränderungen


Ging mir genauso heute morgen. War an der Aurach unterwegs. Letzte Woche noch alles schön, heute auf ca. 100 Meter Länge alles zerstört. Kam kaum zu Fuß durch. Ist dabei ein offizieller Wanderweg.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Mir fallen da 2 Stellen ein: Katzenholz bei Buckenreuth oder oder Bannwald -Denkmal /Mühlweg beim Kreuzweiher.


wenn Du Dich entscheidest, ist es möglicherweise richtig (zumindest grob).


----------



## alpenpass (15. Juni 2016)

Ich tendiere zu Kreuzweiher - Mühlweg


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2016)

es ist aber ein Querweg, und zwar der letzte bevor man auf den Schöllenbachweg stößt.
Auf diesem von Osten kommend an der "Kreuzung" mit dem Weg, der u.a. zum Denkmal führt.
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Mü...0a2c8d0b1fa9066!8m2!3d49.5795949!4d11.1152104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (15. Juni 2016)

Dann lag ich falsch mit meiner Annahme, diese beruhte auf den Koordinaten 49.57890°N 11.13681°E. Daher gebührt aus meiner Sicht der Pokal @trackspeed80. Er hat mich erst mit seinem Beitrag in die Richtung bewegt. Bist du einverstanden?


----------



## trackspeed80 (15. Juni 2016)

Logo, gerne!  Habe nur ein Bild aus der Heimat am Tourenhandy gefunden. Ist nicht aktuell. Sitze in Ligurien und muss Fahrradfahren ;-)

p.s. verzeiht die Qualität 

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Garminator (15. Juni 2016)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> muss Fahrradfahren


Der Arme


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Dann lag ich falsch mit meiner Annahme, diese beruhte auf den Koordinaten 49.57890°N 11.13681°E. Daher gebührt aus meiner Sicht der Pokal @trackspeed80. Er hat mich erst mit seinem Beitrag in die Richtung bewegt. Bist du einverstanden?


Da habe ich zwar nix dagegen aber sein Tipp war weiter weg als Deiner mit Kreuzweiher/Bannwalddenkmal/Mühlweg.


----------



## trackspeed80 (16. Juni 2016)

Das stimmt,  ich sah es als Aufforderung. Was mach ma liebe Leud


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2016)

Wir raten, oder mindestens die, die eine Ahnung haben, könnten raten . Und ein neuer Rätselbildlieferant wird doch nicht gleich vertrieben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. Juni 2016)

Keinesfalls, ich habs genauso gedacht wie es trackspeed80 verstanden hat.  Zum Bild: ist das irgendwo in der Nähe vom Oberrüsselbacher Berg? Dann könnte das Dorf unten vielleicht Mittelrüsselbach sein...


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2016)

Also, wenn der "Sieger" verzichtet, ist das legitim, also weiter machen.

Am großem Bildschirm sieht man, dass es doch kein Kreuz ist.


----------



## trackspeed80 (16. Juni 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Keinesfalls, ich habs genauso gedacht wie es trackspeed80 verstanden hat.  Zum Bild: ist das irgendwo in der Nähe vom Oberrüsselbacher Berg? Dann könnte das Dorf unten vielleicht Mittelrüsselbach sein...



Ui Danke fürs mitmachendürfen ;-)

Es ist westlicher


----------



## alpenpass (16. Juni 2016)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Ui Danke fürs mitmachendürfen ;-)
> 
> Es ist westlicher


Könnte das Dorf unten Großenbuch bei Neunkirchen sein? Dann würdest Du  nahe am Vogelhof beim Lindelberg stehen...


----------



## trackspeed80 (17. Juni 2016)

Richtig :-D


----------



## alpenpass (17. Juni 2016)

na, dann.. hier das nächste bild:


----------



## trackspeed80 (18. Juni 2016)

Kann das der Blick auf Kirchröttenbach von der Ecke Teufelsgraben sein. Etwas östlich von Illhof

Grüße


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juni 2016)

Nee, leider nicht. Ich steh hier um einiges südlicher...


----------



## Garminator (18. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht an den Hängen des Moritzberges mit Blick auf Leinburg/Diepersdorf?


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juni 2016)

Hmm, streng genommen ist es ja nicht der Moritzberg. Wenn du mir noch den Namen seines "kleinen" Bruders nennst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (18. Juni 2016)

Dillberg?


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juni 2016)

Dillberg ist zu weit im Süden.


----------



## Garminator (18. Juni 2016)

Reuther Berg


----------



## alpenpass (18. Juni 2016)

Bingo  ich steh genau hier:49.46477°N 11.33026°E. Und der 2te Teil war völlig richtig. Wir schauen auf Leinburg zu unseren Füßen, weiter auf Brunn und rechts dahinter Nürnberg.


----------



## Garminator (19. Juni 2016)

Wieder etwas nördlicher mit eineutig besserem Wetter:


----------



## Sportback513 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe der Hausherr des Leinleitertal's nimmt's mir nicht übel,
aber das müsste der Pavillon bei Veilbronn sein

Da ich aber sowieso keine Bilder habe würde ich gerne 
an @DaFriiitz abgeben


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juni 2016)

Oh, danke für die Ehre.
Aber "Der Pavillon" steht über Traindorf.
Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist "der andere Pavillon" über der Veilbronner Schulmühle.
Ich denke aber,  @Garminator lässt Deine Antwort gelten.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Garminator (19. Juni 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Pavillon bei Veilbronn


Richtig. Frage aber an DaFriiitz: Welchen Pavillon bei Traindorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juni 2016)

Guckst Du hier:
Ab 0:46....


----------



## 83vogel (20. Juni 2016)

Kreuzstein bei Oberleinleiter


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juni 2016)

Ich sach Bierfelsen


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juni 2016)

Beides richtig.
@83vogel war aber zuerst.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Juni 2016)

Glück gehabt  
Ich hab eh geschummelt


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juni 2016)

Das muss Er mir erklären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 83vogel (21. Juni 2016)

Hier mal was leichtes


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juni 2016)

Hummerstein!

Hatten wir aber schon mindestens zweimal ... trotzdem immer wieder schön.


----------



## 83vogel (21. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. Richtig


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juni 2016)

Wer kennt diese Aussicht?



 
Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## beneh (22. Juni 2016)

PP-Weg in der Nähe von Vorra?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Juni 2016)

beneh schrieb:


> PP-Weg in der Nähe von Vorra?


Nein, viel nördlicher. Aber der Fluss stimmt .


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2016)

Ähm, alle im Freibad oder wie?

Schicke also einen weiteren Tipp richtung Liegewiese: der gesuchte Rastplatz liegt unweit von, aber nicht direkt auf der bekanntesten Tour der Fränkischen ...


----------



## Garminator (23. Juni 2016)

Damit meinst du sicher die Pegnitz-Pottensteintour. Aber eine solche Stelle kenne ich nicht. Ist es vielleicht auf dem Grünkreis-Wanderweg westlich von Pegnitz?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2016)

Westlich stimmt, Grünkreis auch. Der Rastplatz hat einen Namen, und den suche ich ...


----------



## Garminator (23. Juni 2016)

Dianafelsen beim Wacholderberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2016)

Richtig!


----------



## Garminator (24. Juni 2016)

Dann das nächste Bild. Und nein, es ist nicht die Abfahrt "Hohlweg" auf dem Anton-Leidinger-Weg vom Moritzberg.


----------



## 3cinos (24. Juni 2016)

Tippe mal auf die "Steinerne Rinne"


----------



## Garminator (25. Juni 2016)

Nein, auch falscher Berg.


----------



## Garminator (26. Juni 2016)

Ein weiterer Hinweis: Die steinerne Rinne am Nonnenberg ist ca 4 km entfernt


----------



## 3cinos (26. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bin ich irritiert. Als oberpfälzer Gastfahrer  nutze ich die ATK25. Da ist die Steinerne Rinne ca. 600m NO vom Buchenberg eingezeichnet. Ich meine den Weg Beginn Steinerne Rinne östl. Richtung Schrotsdorf (sollte Rot-Strich senkrecht auf gelb sein Ulrich-von-Königstein-Weg). Zum Nonnenberg sind es NW 2km Luftlinie.


----------



## Garminator (26. Juni 2016)

Mein Fehler, für mich war "Steinerne Rinne" der Weg auf dem Ulrich-von-Königstein" von Peuerling hoch auf den Nonnenberg. Da geht es auch in einer Rinne steil nach oben, nicht fahrbar und seit letztem Jahr durch Arbeiten auch bergab nicht mehr wirklich. Mit dem Buchenberg hast du natürlich recht. Also ist das gesuchte Bild ca. 6 km entfernt.


----------



## CC. (26. Juni 2016)

Altkeltische Baustelle auf dem Arzberch?


----------



## Garminator (27. Juni 2016)

Nein, auch nicht. Ein weiterer Hinweis: Westlich der "Steinernen Rinne" und auf das undeutliche Wanderzeichen auf dem Bild achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (27. Juni 2016)

Ok, setzen wir der Verwirrung ein Ende.
'Grünpunkt auf weiß' westl. vom Moritzberg Richtung Diepersdorf.


----------



## Garminator (27. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> 'Grünpunkt auf weiß' westl. vom Moritzberg Richtung Diepersdorf.


Richtig. Ist, glaube ich, eher die selten genutze Abfahrt vom Moritzberg. Mann kann entweder direkt auf dem Wanderweg rechts in der Schlucht fahren oder oben links davon auf dem Kamm. Ist schöner, hat aber einen schwierigen Abbruch mit Wurzeln, den mein Ross bisher immer verweigert hat.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> ...schwierigen Abbruch mit Wurzeln, den mein Ross bisher immer verweigert hat.


Na, ob da Ross oder Reiter verweigert haben, ware noch zu entscheiden.


----------



## Garminator (27. Juni 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> noch zu entscheiden


Also ich glaube ganz deutlich vom Ross ein "Nein!" gehört zu haben. Vielleicht war es aber auch die Stimme der Vernunft. Wenn es mir mal jemand vormacht, dann vielleicht.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2016)

einfach droppen


----------



## CC. (27. Juni 2016)

Abseits bekannter Trails:
Spätromanische Grundmauern, wehrhafter Ansatz, im letzten Jahrhundert restauriert. Wo bin ich da vorbeigekommen, am Rand von Franken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2016)

Rasch unten an der Schwarzach, hinter dir ne kleine Metallbrücke, rechts entlang der Schwarzach der Jakobsweg Richtung Prethalmühle.
Gibt's da außer dem Schotterweg ne andere Verbindung von Rasch zum 7er-Schlamm-Wurzel-Trail?


----------



## scratch_a (27. Juni 2016)

Wapi meint das andere rechts...also in Blickrichtung linksentlang ist der Jakobsweg, rechts wäre der fränkische Dünenweg.


----------



## CC. (27. Juni 2016)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, daß "Wapi" es recht schnell löst 
Und dieses rechts ist schon richtig.
Es gibt keine direkte Alternative zum toten 7er. Ich nehme meistens gegenüber den 5er und Löwengrube und Teufelsdingens...
Hübsche Gegend übrigens da hinten.


----------



## CC. (28. Juni 2016)

Der tote 7er sah bei Trockenheit so aus:




Rechts oben der klägliche Rest des feinen Trails


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2016)

Dann mal schaun, wie schnell rauskommt, wo mein Bike hier Pause macht:


----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2016)

Das dürfte zwischen Rummelsberg und Altenthann im Thanngraben sein. Der Fotograf dürfte auf der dortigen Holzbrücke stehen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2016)

Ort ist richtig, Blickrichtung falsch: Die Holzbrücke ist rechts knapp außerhalb des Bildes... Fotograf steht mit dem Rücken zur netten Abfahrt.


----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2016)

Ja, die Abfahrt ist wirklich nett mit den ganzen Wurzeln. Wohin geht´n der Weg, den man im Foto links hinter Deinem Rad sieht?


----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2016)

Hier was ganz leichtes:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2016)

Nein, ich löse nicht - kein Bild mehr, glaub ich....

Zu deiner Frage zum letzten Bild: Diesen "Weg" seh ich auch zum ersten Mal, kann sein, dass das nur auf dem Bild so scheint, als ob da einer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2016)

Ich war letzte Woche 2 mal dort. Jedesmal ist mir der Weg aufgefallen. Bloß gefahren/ausprobiert hab ich ihn nicht. Deshalb die Frage.


----------



## CC. (28. Juni 2016)

Sieht aus wie Hohler Fels.


----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Hohler Fels.


Richtig, man sieht den Happurger Stausee.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, daß "Wapi" es recht schnell löst
> Und dieses rechts ist schon richtig.
> Es gibt keine direkte Alternative zum toten 7er. Ich nehme meistens gegenüber den 5er und Löwengrube und Teufelsdingens...
> Hübsche Gegend übrigens da hinten.



Sorry für die Unterbrechung/kurzes Offtopic...

Bei deinem Bild geht der Jakobsweg doch in Blickrichtung links der Schwarzach entlang...deswegen meinte ich das andere rechts...


Und der 7er schaut ja leider seit Jahren an der Stelle so aus. Der schöne kurze Abschnitt ist ja schon weiter vorne und ist kaum verändert, oder?


----------



## CC. (29. Juni 2016)

Ihr habt beide recht. Ist die Sache mit Blickachse im Bild und rechts / links vom Bild. Zumindest hab ich die Aussage der Prinzessin verstanden...
Der schönere Teil ist näher Richtung Prettalmühle und der klägliche Rest. Vom originalen Gesamtzustand hab ich leider keine Bilder. Aber in meiner Erinnerungen sah das alles sehr trailig aus.



Dieses kleine Rinnsal trocknet nie aus, macht im Winter nasse Füsse beim Laufen und im Sommer richtig Spaß, mit dem Rad da durch zu plantschen. 





Gesucht ist der Name des Weges auf dem Bild sowie die Bezeichnung des "Weges" hinter mir.


----------



## Garminator (29. Juni 2016)

pristo schrieb:


> Jedesmal ist mir der Weg aufgefallen


Das müsste der Gelbpunkt Wanderweg sein, der vom Blaustrich runterkommt. Damit kann bei Nässe oder so die wurzelige Steilabfahrt umgehen.


----------



## pristo (29. Juni 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das müsste der Gelbpunkt Wanderweg sein, der vom Blaustrich runterkommt. Damit kann bei Nässe oder so die wurzelige Steilabfahrt umgehen.



Der Gelbpunkt Wanderweg ist es nicht, der geht dort in nördliche Richtung weg. Der von mir angesprochene Weg (zumindest sieht er danach aus) führt von der Holzbrücke/Verlauf des Thanngrabens in etwa südlich/südöstliche Richtung.


----------



## CC. (29. Juni 2016)

pristo schrieb:


> Der Gelbpunkt Wanderweg ist es nicht, der geht dort in nördliche Richtung weg. Der von mir angesprochene Weg (zumindest sieht er danach aus) führt von der Holzbrücke/Verlauf des Thanngrabens in etwa südlich/südöstliche Richtung.


In meinen Karten ist da nix eingezeichnet. Wäre mir auch aufgefallen. Bin morgen vor Ort und werde nachschauen und berichten.


----------



## pristo (29. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Gesucht ist der Name des Weges auf dem Bild sowie die Bezeichnung des "Weges" hinter mir.



Ich habe eine Vermutung. Weil ich keine Fotos habe, halte ich mich erstmal zurück.

"In meinen Karten ist da nix eingezeichnet. Wäre mir auch aufgefallen. Bin morgen vor Ort und werde nachschauen und berichten."
Ja, super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (29. Juni 2016)

Tip am Abend: gesuchter Weg auf meinem Bild ist ein gekennzeichneter Talweg, den jeder weiter hinten schon gefahren ist / begangen hat.


----------



## CC. (30. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> ...Dieses kleine Rinnsal trocknet nie aus, macht im Winter nasse Füsse beim Laufen und im Sommer richtig Spaß, mit dem Rad da durch zu plantschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dreh' mich mal um:





@pristo: liegst Du richtig?


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> @pristo: liegst Du richtig?



Ich meine schon.


----------



## CC. (30. Juni 2016)

Dann sprich....


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2016)

Also ich meine, dass ich da vor ein paar Tagen erst durchgefahren bin. Du befindest dich zwischen A9 und A73 bei der Raststätte Feucht.
Hinter den Bäumen des letzten Bildes ist der "Alte Kanal", nähe Brückkanal. In Fahrtrichtung kommt man zum Schwarzachtrail in der Nähe von Nerreth. Der Streckenabschnitt gehört zum Fränkischen Dünenweg.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juni 2016)

ich würde sagen, die Ecke stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Juni 2016)

Nicht schlecht, @pristo! Ein paar Details muß ich noch richtigstellen:
Das Bauwerk hinter mir ist die ICE-Trasse im zweiten Bild, vor mir die A73. Die A9 ist hinter den Bäumen im zweiten Bild, erst danach kommt der Brückenwirt. Ist dort alles dicht gedrängt, habs auch eine Zeitlang immer verwechselt. Standort.
Der Streckenabschnitt gehört zum Schwarzachtalweg (Blaukreuz). Der Düni verläuft quasi parallel dazu am Alten Kanal.
Ist eine hübsche Verbindung mit Trails und wäre heute meine Ausfallschneise Richtung Thanngraben gewesen, hat aber in der Frühe geregnet. Daher morgen noch ein Versuch.

Bis dahin findest Du bestimmt noch ein Foto...


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, die Ecke stimmt



Würdest/möchtest Du bitte ein Foto einstellen. Hab leider keines. Danke


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juni 2016)

ich hab nix gemacht, hab auch nix (aktuelles), ich hab seit einiger Zeit so ne Nebel-App auf der Handycam :\


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juni 2016)

Das is dann das nächste Level: Wer kennt die Gegend und die Trails blind?


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2016)

Ok, ist zwar nichts MTB-typisches, aber gerade auch dort kommen oft MTB´ler vorbei: Wo bin ich?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juni 2016)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?



In der Spitzäckerstraße 

Wahrscheinlich in Brunn


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> In der Spitzäckerstraße
> 
> Wahrscheinlich in Brunn



Ja, korrekt. In der dortigen Wirtschaft bei dem:


----------



## Achtzig (1. Juli 2016)

Muss neu sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juli 2016)

pristo schrieb:


> Ja, korrekt. In der dortigen Wirtschaft bei dem:



In Brunn kenne ich nur den "Grünen Baum"  kann man gut essen dort, naja das war vor 10 Jahren. Wie es jetzt ist keine Ahnung. War damals der Dinkel drauf.

Hab grad keine gscheidn Bilder zu Hand, aber wo ist des, wo bin ich da runter gehoppst ?


----------



## CC. (1. Juli 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dann mal schaun, wie schnell rauskommt, wo mein Bike hier Pause macht:
> Anhang anzeigen 506847


War heute im Thanngraben und es gibt wirklich diesen hübschen kleinen Pfad - wie auf dem Foto zu vermuten ist. Er geht ca. 300m bergauf, mündet dann in einen waldbodig-grasigen Doubletrack (OSM grade=4). Dem bin ich Richtung Osten durch den Wald und dann den Bulldog-Spuren durchs Feld gefolgt , um dann auf einem Feldweg in Altenthann rauszukommen. Nicht weit vom besagten Doubletrack geht noch ein verwachsener Pfad nach links - quasi parallel zur Hochuferkante - verliert sich allerdings im Wald und den Zeckennestern.

Alles in Allem nicht besonders lohnend, außer als zweite Kneifervariante zur wurzeligen Abfahrt und zum erwähnten Gelbstrich von Norden.

Danke für das Foto und den Hinweis auf den Pfad - auch wenn nix Gescheites  rausgekommen ist. Bin für so Pfadfindereien immer zu haben... Das nächste Mal nehme ich was zum tracken und taggen mit, um OSM mal ein Update zu spendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (1. Juli 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto und den Hinweis auf den Pfad - auch wenn nix Gescheites rausgekommen ist. Bin für so Pfadfindereien immer zu haben...


Danke fürs scouten. Wenn ich wieder mal dort bin, werde ich auf diesem Weg auch mal eine Schleife fahren.


----------



## CC. (4. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hab grad keine gscheidn Bilder zu Hand, aber wo ist des, wo bin ich da runter gehoppst ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 507629


Ich glaub', da braucht's 'n Tip...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht klappts ja mit Wandermarkierung .... es reicht wenn Ihr mir den Graben nennt der unterhalb der Treppe entlang läuft. Zwischen Muggendorf u. Streitberg


----------



## alpenpass (5. Juli 2016)

Dann könnte es sich möglicherweise  um den Schachergraben handeln...


----------



## Garminator (5. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, das ist eher die Treppe runter vom Frauenstein, also den Trail runter von Trainmeusel.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2016)

zweimal nein, 
nochn Tipp ganz in der Nähe ist ein mit Maschndrahtzaun überdachter Fischweiher


----------



## 83vogel (5. Juli 2016)

Ich denke das müsste im Langen Tal sein, bin da zwar schon öfter gefahren hab aber nie auf die Wanderschilder geachtet.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2016)

83vogel schrieb:


> Langen Tal



langes Tal ist ein Stück weiter hinten, ich lass das jetztn trotzdem gelten .... kommt eh keiner drauf 
Mühlberg / Güßgraben wäre es genau gewesen, die Treppe ist beim roten Pfeil.



 

Der @83vogel ist drann


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2016)

Do kumma mia nie no. Mia foan domma da Gelbn voabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Do kumma mia nie no.



Alle Wegla mal foan


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2016)

All*a* Weechla haasd des....


----------



## 83vogel (5. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein älteres Bild, wo befindet sich dieser See


----------



## Garminator (6. Juli 2016)

Ist das der Baggersee nördlich von Ludwag?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Juli 2016)

Hätte ich auch gesagt, Ludwag Steinbruch. Mittendrinnen ist da so ein Tümpel


----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, das ist der See im Steinbruch von Ludwag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 83vogel (7. Juli 2016)

Richtig Garminator, du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2016)

Wird Zeit, mal wieder den Photo mitzunehmen. Aber nochmals etwas Einfaches.
Das Tal reicht, muss nicht die genaue Stelle sein.


----------



## rehhofer (8. Juli 2016)

Ist das die Mittelmühle im Klumpertal? Alte Heimat, bissige Gänse, steile Trails ...


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2016)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Mittelmühle im Klumperta


Ist falsch. Aber Oberfranken stimmt. Ob das eine Mühle ist bzw. wie sie heißt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Juli 2016)

Herbstmühle Bärental


----------



## CC. (8. Juli 2016)

rehhofer schrieb:


> ... bissige Gänse, ...


So arg sind die Mädels dort auch nicht


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Herbstmühle Bärental


Auch falsch. Ich bin mir sicher, ihr seid alle schon mehrfach da vorbei geeradelt.


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juli 2016)

Wiesenttal bei Doos?


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Wiesenttal bei Doos?


Schon näher


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Juli 2016)

Der "Wiesengrund" könnte auch auf dem Wanderweg welcher an der Kuchenmühle vorbei führt liegen .... aber ich hab erstmal garkeinen Plan wo das deffinitiv sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wanderweg


An der Kuchenmühle führen mehrere Wanderwege vorbei. Die Richtung ist aber schon sehr gut. Der Name des Tales bzw. auch ein Streckenabschnitt davon wäre noch nötig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Juli 2016)

Ja das Tal heisst Aufsesstal weil der Bach der dort fliesst die Aufsess ist.

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal, von Draisendorf, 91346 Wiesenttal Richtung Kläranlage  auf "höhe" von Rauenberg, (den Ort habe ich mir jetzt ergoogelt)


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Aufsesstal


Jawohl, jetzt. Auch die Ortsangabe stimmt, auch wenn dieser Zusatz nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Juli 2016)

bestimmt einfach 

Wo ist das?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2016)

Ich lehne mich weit aus dem Fenster und sage: "Oberfranken" .

Im Ernst, eventuell ein Tipp fällig?


----------



## alpenpass (11. Juli 2016)

sorry, aber Bild  zu unscharf, keine signifikanten Merkmale, unmöglich für mich zu raten


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2016)

Leinleitertal? (jetzt kommt mir nicht dialektischen Varianten)


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2016)

Im Tal ist das nicht, sondern "domm da Leidn"...


----------



## -Matz- (11. Juli 2016)

Könnte das Trailende von der Wallerwarte aus kommend sein,Richtung Wohlmuthshüll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> sorry, aber Bild  zu unscharf, keine signifikanten Merkmale, unmöglich für mich zu raten



Nimm Dir ein Beispiel an 



-Matz- schrieb:


> Könnte das Trailende von der Wallerwarte aus kommend sein,Richtung Wohlmuthshüll.



Richtig


----------



## -Matz- (11. Juli 2016)

Hab sogar mal ein Bild, aber nur was einfaches.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2016)

Högelstein.


----------



## -Matz- (11. Juli 2016)

Nein


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2016)

Schützenberg.


----------



## -Matz- (11. Juli 2016)

@ Fritz 

Dein drittes mal editieren stimmt .
Allerdings kam das Dritte erst nach meiner Antwort 
Högelstein ist richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juli 2016)

Ganz leicht...


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2016)

müssste das Noristörl sein.
Verdammt kanpp an der Grenze


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juli 2016)

Stimmt beides.


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2016)

Dann mal ein kleiner Downhill. Entweder den Ort in der Nähe oder der Name des Downhills.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juli 2016)

H-berg?


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juli 2016)

Vegetation erinnert mich an die Sandgrube bei Weißenbrunn ...


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> H-berg?


Ich denke, du meinst den richtigen Ort. Kein Bild oder warum so kryptisch?


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juli 2016)

will den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben, und ich hab grad nur noch Bilder von diesem südlich gelegenen Mittelgebirge, auch Alpen genannt.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ... südlich gelegenen Mittelgebirge, auch Alpen genannt.



Mittelgebirge ist aber was anderes:
_"Für Höhe und Höhendifferenz (von Mittelgebirgen) gibt es keine gängigen Festlegungen; sie sind (z. B. je nach Region) verschieden. So fordern manche Quellen nur 200 m Reliefenergie, andere bis zu 500 m. Anders als ein Hochgebirge übersteigt ein Mittelgebirge in der Regel nicht die Baumgrenze und ist in höheren Lagen in historischen Zeiten auch nicht vergletschert gewesen. In Mitteleuropa liegt die Grenze zum Hochgebirge bei etwa 1500 bis 1800 m. Dies entspricht der Grenze zwischen den Höhenstufen montan und alpin."(Wikipedia)_


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mittelgebirge


Ich weiß nicht. Wenn man dort hochradeln muss sind die Meisten anderere Meinuing. 
Aber sonst, wirklich nette kleine Abfahrt dort bei H-berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Juli 2016)

war der "H-Berg" jetzt die Lösung?


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2016)

Ja schon, aber der Name sollte doch noch fallen. Vielleicht kann dann ein anderer weiter machen, falls es derwaal an Bildern mangelt.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juli 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> der Name sollte doch noch fallen


ist er ja noch nicht


----------



## Garminator (13. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ist er ja noch nicht


Genau deswegen warte ich noch. Es ist auserdem das H-berg und nicht der H-berg. Gell


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Juli 2016)

Hesselberg


----------



## Achtzig (14. Juli 2016)

Also ich fahre seit zwei Tagen in Hegnenberg rum und suche diese Abfahrt, kann sie aber nicht finden. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Garminator (14. Juli 2016)

Nachdem derwaal sich nicht mehr geäußert hat nochmals ein Hinweis. Ansonsten erfolgt heute Abend die Auflösung. Der Downhill ist in der Nähe eines Platzes, welcher den Namen der Ureinwohner Amerikas trägt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Juli 2016)

Indianerspielplatz?

Heroldsberg - das Bild in dann von der Stromtrasse Heroldsberg


----------



## Garminator (14. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Stromtrasse Heroldsberg


Richtig! Und zwar die Abfahrt in Richtung Heroldsberg.
Dann bin ich mal auf dein Bild gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Indianerspielplatz



gibt's den noch? Ich dachte, der wäre verwildert?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> gibt's den noch? Ich dachte, der wäre verwildert?



keine Ahnung - war dort seit gut 40Jahren nichtmehr, aber manches behält man wohl in Erinnerung 

Wo ist das?


----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2016)

Da ich nur meine Drahtesel reite, habe ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ein Hinweis?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juli 2016)

Unweit davon entfernt gibt es einen Reitstall und einen Modellflugpatz - der Name der Ortschaft reicht wo sich das Waldstück befindet.


----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2016)

Großbellhofen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juli 2016)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2016)

Schönberg? (ich geb nicht auf!)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juli 2016)

Nein, viel zu weit weg, begrenzen wir die Region mal auf eine Gemeinde im Ldkr. FO


----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gemeinde im Ldkr. FO


Oje, da komm ich selten hin. Müssen doch andere ran.


----------



## fibm (17. Juli 2016)

Ist dass zwischen Regensberg und Mittelehrenbach? Die Abfahrt kann man herrlich runter kacheln ...


----------



## mw123 (17. Juli 2016)

Zwischen Malatz und LA?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2016)

@fibm nein
@mw123 was heisst Malatz und LA?

Grenzen wir es weiter grob ein, zwischen Neunkirchen a. Brand und Erlangen, aber nicht in Kalchreuth und auch nicht Hetzles


----------



## mw123 (17. Juli 2016)

Marloffstein und Langensendelbach, liegt aber dann nicht ganz in deiner Abgrenzung!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2016)

mw123 schrieb:


> Marloffstein



Marloffstein ist schon nicht schlecht (Modellflugplatz), der Ort heisst aber anders, dort ist auch der Reitstall.
Langensendelbach ist zu weit weg


----------



## mw123 (17. Juli 2016)

Äh ich rate mal: Spardorf?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2016)

wird schon wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (17. Juli 2016)

Rathsberg?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2016)

arschkalt

Ich granze weiter ein. Zwischen Marloffstein und Neunkirchen a. Brand


----------



## Garminator (17. Juli 2016)

Rosenbach?


----------



## CC. (17. Juli 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich granze ...


Ferkel!


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Wellucken?


----------



## derwaaal (18. Juli 2016)

Ebersberg?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Rosenbach?



fast richtig 
komm, den katzensprung rüber schaffste jetzt auch noch ....


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Ebersbach???


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2016)

so wie das Kaff heisst, heisst auch die Strasse und der Reitstall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. Juli 2016)

Korrektur: Honings


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Korrektur: Honings



Neee ..... jetzt warste schon so nah drann und dann schwenkste auf die andere seite der strasse 

soll ich auflösen oder hat noch wer eine Idee?


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Wunderburg!!!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2016)

mw123 schrieb:


> Wunderburg!!!



In Marloffstein warst du schon mal ... Rosenbach war schon sehr nahe dran
jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr müsst v. Rosenbach nach Nk. a. B. latschten ....


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Dazwischen ist schlicht nix


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Hmm evtl Rödlas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2016)

mw123 schrieb:


> Dazwischen ist schlicht nix



doch da ist schon was dazwischen, die meisten werden es nur nicht kennen oder bisher nicht registriert haben.





Der rote Pfeil markiert die Stelle wo es zu dem Weg mit Schild geht.
Wie heisst der Ort, die Strasse und der Reiststall im roten C?

Rosenbach ist genau gegenüber 

Jetzt wirds doch sicher einer zambringen oder


----------



## mw123 (18. Juli 2016)

Erleinhof


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch


----------



## mw123 (19. Juli 2016)

Juhu, was ne schwere Geburt!


----------



## mw123 (19. Juli 2016)




----------



## alpenpass (20. Juli 2016)

säähr interessant hab aber keinen Plan wo das ist...Tippe mal auf die Gegend Forchheim Burk/Buckenhofen...


----------



## mw123 (20. Juli 2016)

Eiskalt!


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2016)

Altmühltal?


----------



## mw123 (20. Juli 2016)

Noch kälter


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juli 2016)

hmm, grenzen wir das mal ein  : Hersbrucker Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (20. Juli 2016)

Nö


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2016)

osternohe?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2016)

Osternohe?


----------



## mw123 (20. Juli 2016)

Nö und nö, weiter weg von ER


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2016)

richtung bamberg, oder nürnberg?


----------



## mw123 (21. Juli 2016)

Norden


----------



## Achtzig (21. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> hmm, grenzen wir das mal ein  : Hersbrucker Ecke?



Da hätt ich mich aber auch schwarz geärgert wenn mir das bisher durch die Lappen gegangen wäre!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juli 2016)

Schaut aus wie der Trail am Kreuzberg in der Röhn


----------



## mw123 (21. Juli 2016)

So isses! Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Tip

Im hohen Norden


----------



## alpenpass (21. Juli 2016)

Ich werf mal Maroldsweisach nur auf Verdacht in die Runde ...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2016)

Das ist bei Ermershausen, gell?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juli 2016)

Zu weit oben (beide)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Fritz scho im Fred vorbeigschaut hat, isses au nit der Hetzles ...


----------



## Achtzig (22. Juli 2016)

Na endlich tut sich mal wieder was außerhalb der Laufer Umgebung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Juli 2016)

Coburger Ecke?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Juli 2016)

Nein, südlicher von Maroldsweisach


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juli 2016)

Ebern?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Juli 2016)

Ebern ist schon sehr heiß, aber das Foto sollte schon zu zuordnen sein.


----------



## Garminator (22. Juli 2016)

eventuell bei der Ruine Rothenhahn?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Juli 2016)

Ich wette, du hast recht!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Juli 2016)

Garminator, Du hast gelöst. Es ist die Ruine Burg Rotenhsn oberhalb von Eyrichshof.


Du bist dran.


----------



## Garminator (23. Juli 2016)

Dann die Frage: Wo steh ich hier?



 

War ne elende Plackerei, das Rad da hochzutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Juli 2016)

Kleinziegenfelder Tal?


----------



## alpenpass (23. Juli 2016)

Das sollte Pottenstein sein, du dürftest  nicht allzuweit vom Sängershäuschen stehen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juli 2016)

edit .... war schon gelöst


----------



## Garminator (23. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sängershäuschen


Richtig.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Juli 2016)

na dann

 wo steh ich?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> wo steh ich?



Im saftigen grün mit gelb untermaltem Raps


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juli 2016)

Beinahe...


----------



## Garminator (24. Juli 2016)

Zwischen Trubachtal und Wiesent?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juli 2016)

nein, viel zu weit gedacht. 
Tipp 1: Nürnberg liegt nur einen Höhenzug weiter südlich in meinem Rücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (24. Juli 2016)

Da fällt mir nur der Höhenzug von Kalchreuth nach Tauchersreuth ein.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Juli 2016)

das ist ganz heiss, zur Unterstützung: mein Standort ist seehr markant


----------



## Garminator (25. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht beim Modellflugplatz Tauchersreuth?


----------



## alpenpass (25. Juli 2016)

..2km zu weit östlich...


----------



## Garminator (25. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> seehr markant


Fällt mir nur noch der Wasserturm dort ein. Ist aber zu nah. In der Regel bin ich da oben fast nur mit dem RR unterwegs. MTB selten.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Juli 2016)

Gerade mit dem RR kennst Du den Ort bestimmt. Zur Auflösung ein zweites Bild ohne 2fach zoom. Gleicher Standort - ich hab mich nur um etwa 60° nach Westen gedreht

 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2016)

Beerbach?
Neunhof?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Juli 2016)

der Fernmeldeturm bzw. Mobilfunkturm bei/in Kleingeschaidt, an dem Abzweig nach Eschenau runter?


----------



## alpenpass (26. Juli 2016)

Jou... klassischer Abstauber du bists.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Juli 2016)

Das macht der Rotzbub immer so,  das Abstauben.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Juli 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Jou... klassischer Abstauber du bists.


Nee, is ja meine Ecke.
Hab schon die ganze Zeit wo das sein könnte, aber mit dem Schatten war es klar.


----------



## otti44 (26. Juli 2016)

Das ist die neue achteckige Kapelle an dem mittlerweile geteerten Verbindungsweg von Effeltrich nach Hetzles. (unmittelbar vor Sonnenuntergang fotografiert)


----------



## derwaaal (26. Juli 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Das ist die neue achteckige Kapelle an dem mittlerweile geteerten Verbindungsweg von Effeltrich nach Hetzles. (unmittelbar vor Sonnenuntergang fotografiert)


Uhrzeit?  latürnich rischdisch!


----------



## otti44 (26. Juli 2016)

Bitte jemand anderes ein Suchbild einstellen ich hab leider nichts parat.
Danke.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2016)

dann drängel ich mich mit was leichtem dazwischen


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

Bitte meines ignorieren....Milan0 war schneller.


----------



## Garminator (27. Juli 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> was leichtem


Röthenbachklamm


----------



## Garminator (27. Juli 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> meines ignorieren


Falls die Klamm stimmt, dann bitte DaFriiitz weiter. Habe auch nichts richtiges mehr.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2016)

Klar ist die Klamm richtig.


----------



## Garminator (27. Juli 2016)

Ich schätze mal in der Nähe des Leinleiter Tals


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2016)

war bestimmt auf der Tour von der OBH


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

Nein. Schau doch mal die Jahreszeit an, dann erkennst Du, dass das nicht sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (27. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> OBH


????


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2016)

dann GBT?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> dann GBT?


Genau.
Aber wo ist es?


----------



## der_erce (27. Juli 2016)

OBH, GBT??


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

OBH == Ossi Bühler Hütte
GBT == Gänsebratentour


----------



## der_erce (27. Juli 2016)

Danke, sagt mir aber auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Danke, sagt mir aber auch nix


Es geht ja auch nicht darum, wann/bei welchem Anlass das Bild aufgenommen wurde, sondern darum, wo es ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2016)

Keine eine Idee, wo das ist?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Juli 2016)

Keine, aber eineR im Ratemodus:
Drei Zinnen (die Wiese unterhalb) ??


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2016)

Yesssirrr. (Not the one in the Middle east!)


----------



## derwaaal (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## digger235 (28. Juli 2016)

Sind des evtl. die Mooskaskaden bei Kainsbach?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Juli 2016)

Leider neien


----------



## Garminator (28. Juli 2016)

Bei der Steinernen Rinne im Thalheimer Tal?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Juli 2016)

Nein, aber ich kenne sie nicht - wenn die ähnlich schön ist wie das "restliche" Tal sollte ich mal hin


----------



## CC. (28. Juli 2016)

Südlich von Dietfurt?  Komme nicht auf den genauen Namen.... Irgendwo Richtung Berching.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. Juli 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Südlich von Dietfurt?  Komme nicht auf den genauen Namen.... Irgendwo Richtung Berching.


Sagt mir nix klingt aber nach Altmühltal - dort nicht


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juli 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Südlich von Dietfurt?  Komme nicht auf den genauen Namen.... Irgendwo Richtung Berching.



Meinst du die Kalkterrassen bei Erasbach oder von was redet ihr jetzt?


----------



## derwaaal (29. Juli 2016)

Ich nicht


----------



## CC. (29. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß doch nicht, wie das heißt. Müßte erst mein Archiv durchstöbern. Aber es isses ja eh nich...


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht ein Tip?


----------



## derwaaal (29. Juli 2016)

digger235 schrieb:


> Sind des evtl. die Mooskaskaden bei Kainsbach?


grob nordnordwestlich davon


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2016)

Da ist wohl ein weiterer Tipp notwendig: es ist in der Nähe von DaFriitz-topia ...


----------



## fibm (2. August 2016)

Das könnte der kleine Wasserfall vom Harnbach bei der Griesmühle Nähe Rupprechtstegen sein?


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2016)

fibm schrieb:


> Das könnte der kleine Wasserfall vom Harnbach bei der Griesmühle Nähe Rupprechtstegen sein?


Neejj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (2. August 2016)

Isses der Wasserfall bei St. Moritz?


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2016)

welches St. Moritz meinst Du?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. August 2016)

sieht fast so aus wie der Sprosselbrunnen bei Hüttenbach, aber das ist er bestimmt nicht


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> welches St. Moritz meinst Du?


Nicht jenes bei Pontresina....


----------



## digger235 (3. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> welches St. Moritz meinst Du?


Des bei Leutenbach


----------



## Cubie (3. August 2016)

Sind das die Terrassen bei Frankendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Sind das die Terrassen bei Frankendorf?


nein


digger235 schrieb:


> St. Moritz bei Leutenbach


wo soll das sein? aber tendenziell zu weit südlich.

Wiesenttal wäre der nächste Tipp


----------



## Sportback513 (3. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> nein
> 
> wo soll das sein? aber tendenziell zu weit südlich.
> 
> ...



Sinterterrassen Streitberg vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2016)

Bei Egloffsta gibts a noch was bzw. Äpfelbach

Aber ich behaupte jetzt mal das ist der Wedenbach Wasserfall, der ist jedenfalls im Wiesenttal


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Sinterterrassen Streitberg vielleicht?


richtig, der *thumsup* hat wohl nicht gelangt.
@FrankoniaTrails auch richtig, sogar genauer. Aber @Sportback513 war schneller
(wobei "Wasserfall" etwas übertrieben ist)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> (wobei "Wasserfall" etwas übertrieben ist)



heisst aber so, Wedenbach mit "Wasserfall"  drittes von unten nach oben
http://www.naturpark-fraenkische-schweiz.de/orte/streitberg/streitberg.htm

.... aber egal ....

Sportback ist dran, hab eh imo keine gescheiden Bilder ...


----------



## Sportback513 (3. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> richtig, der *thumsup* hat wohl nicht gelangt.
> @FrankoniaTrails auch richtig, sogar genauer. Aber @Sportback513 war schneller
> (wobei "Wasserfall" etwas übertrieben ist)



Hob ka gscheidn Bilda....
@FrankoniaTrails 
Jürgen,kannst du aushelfen?


----------



## Sportback513 (3. August 2016)

Na super,
2 Stühle 1 Meinung 

Ok,hab noch was gefunden.


----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> heisst aber so


ja schon, aber umso mehr ... 



Sportback513 schrieb:


> Ok,hab noch was gefunden.


ist das n Trail?


----------



## Sportback513 (4. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ja schon, aber umso mehr ...
> 
> 
> ist das n Trail?



Jein.
Der Wanderweg geht unterhalb vorbei..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ist das n Trail?



Nach was siehts denn aus? 
Ich weiß wo das in etwa ist, sag es aber nicht, weil ich kein Bild habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. August 2016)

"Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht!" ("Effendi" in "Irgendwie und Sowieso")


----------



## Garminator (4. August 2016)

Ich sag es auch nicht, weil ich es nicht weiß


----------



## Sportback513 (4. August 2016)

Ok,wenn selbst H. keinen Plan hat,dann geb ich mal nen Tipp 
Wir befinden uns in der Fränkischen und der Fels ist ein Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2016)

wenn ich richtig liege fängt der Felsen mit "A" an


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2016)

Natürlich mit "A" - er hat ja gesagt "Aussichtspunkt".


----------



## Sportback513 (5. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig liege fängt der Felsen mit "A" an



Adlerstein?
Nein,kein Bild vom Samstag
Aber du warst schon nah dran,der Felsen fängt mit nem "B" an


----------



## derwaaal (5. August 2016)

Bilderrätsel-...Felsen?


----------



## CC. (5. August 2016)

Bausguggsta aus Balkstein mit Breppe


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Bausguggsta aus Balkstein mit Breppe


Du hast offenbar "Der Fönig" von Walter Moers gelesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (5. August 2016)

Ok,hier kommt der nächste Tipp.



 
Ich hoffe man kann nix wichtiges lesen


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2016)

Na klar!

Das ist der *BANG HEAD HERE* Felsen!


----------



## Sportback513 (6. August 2016)

Dann das Ganze eben nochmal mit Beschriftung.


 

Ich denke jetzt sollte es lösbar sein.

@DaFriiitz Das Ding ist auch ein Kletterfelsen mit 5 Routen


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2016)

Von den Winkeln her irgendwo bei oberhalb Muggendorf. Genauer kann ich es nicht eingrenzen.


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Kletterfelsen mit 5 Routen


Mit Klettern hab ich es nicht so. Zuviel Luft unter einem.


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

Bärenstein bei Gößweinstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2016)

Ich tippe ja auf die Luisenterrasse da ist auch so ein grünes Geländer rum, aber sagte ja es fängt mit B an ..... da gibts nicht so viel ...
 mit B fällt mir noch Bellevue ein


----------



## Sportback513 (6. August 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Bärenstein bei Gößweinstein?



Richtig!


----------



## CC. (6. August 2016)

Wirklich? 
Das kommt davon, wenn man sich die Ausstiege spart...


----------



## SuShu (8. August 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der schon mal dran war - aber egal:
Auf welchem Aussichtspunkt stehen wir?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. August 2016)

Auf dem Hirtenberg bei Hartenstein?


----------



## Garminator (8. August 2016)

Ist das vielleicht Neuhaus im Aufseßtal, der Aussichtspunkt beim Felsengarten?


----------



## CC. (8. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Auf dem Hirtenberg bei Hartenstein?


Mist - wieder zu langsam. Und war also schon mal. 
Der erste Grabstein im Friedhof, gleich beim Wasserhahn, ist für ein Kind, was nur wenige Tage alt geworden ist. Hat mich damals ziemlich traurig gemacht.


----------



## SuShu (8. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Auf dem Hirtenberg bei Hartenstein?


	 (heißt, glaube ich, eigentlich Hirtenstein)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. August 2016)

ok, sorry.
Kann man da schöne Touren machen?
War nur mit der Schule dort in der JuHeBe und war dort nur zu Fuß unterwegs (sind bis zu der Hainkirche gekommen). Einige Wege sahen aber vielversprechend aus... 

Dann mal was leichtes, um den Stab weiterzureichen:


----------



## Lenka K. (8. August 2016)

Hirtenberg, Hirtenstein ... wichtig ist das GOLDENE LAMM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (9. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Kann man da schöne Touren machen?


Keine Ahnung. Bin dort nur auf meinem Langstreckenlauf vorbeigekommen. Die Trails waren aber ziemlich hübsch. Und sind bestimmt brutal anstrengend.
Lenka weiß es bestimmt - wenn sie dort gleich einkehren muß *duckundweg


----------



## Achtzig (9. August 2016)

Doch, die Ecke ist ne Reise wert.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. August 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Lenka weiß es bestimmt - wenn sie dort gleich einkehren muß *duckundweg


"Kaffetrinken ist ein fester Bestandsteil des Bikens" (ähm Kletterns, macht aber nix )


----------



## derwaaal (9. August 2016)

Weizentrinken ist ein fester Bestandsteil des Bikens (frei übersetzt)


----------



## derwaaal (9. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Kann man da schöne Touren machen?


Ja, kann man, sehr schön!
Die Abfahrt vom Hirtenstein ist auch fahrtechnisch interessant.
Auch die übrige Trailumgebung ist sehr schön idyllisch und hat ein paar schöne Trails dabei.
Also landschaftlich und Mtb-technisch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Achtzig (9. August 2016)

Auch um die Petershöhle herum ist's nett zu radeln. Runter zumindest. Rauf is kacke!


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ok, sorry.
> Kann man da schöne Touren machen?
> War nur mit der Schule dort in der JuHeBe und war dort nur zu Fuß unterwegs (sind bis zu der Hainkirche gekommen). Einige Wege sahen aber vielversprechend aus...
> 
> Dann mal was leichtes, um den Stab weiterzureichen:



ist das die Löwengrube in Altdorf? Da war ich ja seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. August 2016)

Richtig.
Wir auch schon lange nicht mehr - unsere Lenker sind mittlerweile zu breit.


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

na dann ein weiteres Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibm (9. August 2016)

Pulverweg rauswärts auf der linken Seite ein markanter Sandsteinfels


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

Wenn du mir sagst wo der Pulverweg ist, sage ich ob es da ist 

Habe ihn gefunden. Da ist er aber nicht. Weiß aber welchen Felsen du meinst


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2016)

so schwer?


----------



## derwaaal (10. August 2016)

der Opferstein ist aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2016)

aber klar ist es der Opferstein / Opferfelsen 

Jetzt noch den Ort nennen wo man diesen findet und du bist


----------



## derwaaal (10. August 2016)

Ach nöö, dann lass ich mal andere vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2016)

Als Tipp: Er ist nicht weit von einem Biergarten entfernt


----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2016)

Also laut Deinem Track ist es eh woanders als ich dachte.


----------



## Garminator (11. August 2016)

Ist das vielleicht der Druidenstein bei Stinzendorf, westl. Cadolzburg?


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2016)

Nein. Ist südlich von Nürnberg


----------



## Garminator (11. August 2016)

Auf dem Heidenberg?


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2016)

das zu südlich


----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2016)

Am S......lein


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2016)

Jetzt musst aber ein Bild einstellen


----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2016)

Mist! Ich dachte das war noch zu grob :\ 
sollte ja nur ein Tipp für die andern sein ...


----------



## SuShu (11. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Als Tipp: Er ist nicht weit von einem Biergarten entfernt


Das könnte für alle deine Bilder zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2016)

Na gut, da sich kein anderer erbarmt.
Das Bild ist in Am Steinbrüchlein geschossen, ich vermute am Spielplatz zwischen Parkplatz und Gaststätte "Am Steinbrüchlein".
Da die Lösung schon bestätigt wurde, stelle ich schon mal das nächste Bild ein.


----------



## CC. (12. August 2016)

Könnte unterm Hohlen Fels sein.


----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Könnte unterm Hohlen Fels sein.


glaub ich nicht


----------



## SuShu (12. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht


Nein, nicht Hohler Fels.
Fels ja, Hohl nein.
Ich denke, es würde reichen, wenn jemand schreibt, wo der steht.


----------



## alpenpass (13. August 2016)

ist das am Riffler im Pegnitztal?


----------



## SuShu (13. August 2016)

Nein


----------



## Garminator (13. August 2016)

Bei Leutenbach?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2016)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2016)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. August 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Leutenbach?





SuShu schrieb:


> Nein


----------



## Garminator (13. August 2016)

Treunitzer Wand? Mal gegoogled


----------



## SuShu (13. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ist das am Riffler im Pegnitztal?


Na gut, ein Tipp: weiter nördlich, andere Talseite.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Treunitzer Wand? Mal gegoogled


Nein .


----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Na gut, ein Tipp: weiter nördlich, andere Talseite.


roter Fels bei Lungsdorf?


----------



## SuShu (14. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2016)

puh, war mir  gar nicht sicher wegen der ungewohnten Perspektive.  Ok, wer kennt den kleinen See an dem ich hier sitze?


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2016)

der Eisweiher bei Fischbach ist es aber nicht oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2016)

Woanni ann Schmää hätt schnupfat na.


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2016)

Puh, da is aber viel Wasser drin! Vor kurzem (also gut, vielleicht war's auch schon der letzte Sommer) konnte man da fast trockenen Fußes auf die Insel im: Weißensee!


----------



## alpenpass (15. August 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Puh, da is aber viel Wasser drin! Vor kurzem (also gut, vielleicht war's auch schon der letzte Sommer) konnte man da fast trockenen Fußes auf die Insel im: Weißensee!


Weißensee ist richtig. Stimmt, letzter Sommer war schlimm, dieses Jahr ist er wieder gut gefüllt. Das Bild hab ich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2016)

Hatten wir das schon mal?


----------



## scratch_a (15. August 2016)

Oberhalb der Schwarzachklamm? Also wenn man Richtung Brückkanal sieht auf der linken oberen Seite (4er Wanderweg)?


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2016)

Leider nein.


----------



## lowfat (15. August 2016)

Picknickplatz an der Lillach


----------



## otti44 (15. August 2016)

"Aussichtspunkt" an der Lillach zwischen Dorfhaus und Quelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. August 2016)

Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke


----------



## otti44 (15. August 2016)

Das ist unfair, lowfat!

.. naja, manchmal entscheiden halt Sekundenbruchteile.


----------



## lowfat (15. August 2016)

Ich bin ja froh, dass ich auch mal was weiss...


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2016)

Na mit ein wenig Glück hättet ihr beiden auch das gleiche Foto einstellen wollen?
Jedenfalls: Natürlich richtig! Der Pokal geht an @lowfat


----------



## lowfat (15. August 2016)

Ich werfe das hier in's Rennen:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2016)

Ja das ist der Schießturm / Wachturm von den Amis in Klachi / Tennenlohe

also genau genommen der hier 

blöd, jetzt brauch ich a Bild


----------



## SuShu (15. August 2016)

.


----------



## derwaaal (15. August 2016)

Dann musst heut halt fahren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2016)

därf ned vom arzt aus, die nächsten 2-4 wochen ... aber ich hab scho a bildla wenn der lowfat mei antwort so gelten lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. August 2016)

Der Ort stimmt. Die Geschichte nicht ganz. Der Franz-Köhl-Turm wurde schon lange vor den Amis gebaut, als das Gebiet schon als Schiessplatz im dritten Reich genutzt wurde. Siehe: https://bauzeugen.wordpress.com/2015/04/24/franz-kohl-turm/
Heute ist die Leiter entfernt, damit sich niemand mehr wehtut  Schon in den frühen 90ern (als ich zum ersten mal drauf war) waren die umliegenden Bäume so hoch, dass man keine Aussicht mehr hatte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Heute ist die Leiter entfernt, damit sich niemand mehr wehtut



Hat aber irgendwer eine "Strickleiter" angebracht, naja die ist aber auch in marodem Zustand ... ich würde da nicht rauf kraxeln wollen 

Und hier mein Bild, wo stand ich als das Foto entstand


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. August 2016)

keiner ne Idee?


----------



## derwaaal (16. August 2016)

Püttlachtal ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. August 2016)

nein


----------



## Garminator (21. August 2016)

Ich glaube, da braucht es noch einen Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2016)

Es gibt ne Maus die heisst genauso aber ohne Maus und bei Schnick Schnack Schnuck kommt der hintere Teil des Names auch vor


----------



## Schildbürger (23. August 2016)

Es gibt wohl keinen Ort der Diddlstein heißt.... ROFL


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl keinen Ort der Diddlstein heißt.... ROFL



Stimmt, aber das "stein" ist schon mal richtig


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Pottenstein? (Potmaus? )


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

nö
aber noch ein Hinweis


----------



## derwaaal (23. August 2016)

ist ja n wüstes Rätsel


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Wüstenstein - war aber mehr Recherche als Wissen!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

Prima und von wo aus in Wüstenstein entstand das Bild nun?


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Glockenfels?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

logischer Weise nicht, weil den sieht man ja auf dem Bild,
aber der Rest sollte jetzt auch ganz einfach sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Mäh - stimmt da gegenüber über den Häusern -.- 

Dann würd ich sagen GEGENÜBER vom GLOCKENFELS


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

und was befindet sich dort


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Brandsteinhaus?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

nö - 
also wo ich stand, die meisten Orte haben sowas einmal, manche auch zwei davon ...


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Da oben?


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2016)

Vo da Hö nundawäads.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Da oben?



ja da oben, an der Kirche 

schmeiss a bild rein


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

Schwere Geburt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schwere Geburt


aber wärgli woar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. August 2016)

Allein das Rätsel war schon der Hammer. Aber jetzt kann ich ja beruhigt in den Urlaub verschwinden.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2016)

Das Bild ist zu leicht.
Und die Zugführung für die Sattelstütze ist kriminell.


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zu leicht.
> Und die Zugführung für die Sattelstütze ist kriminell.


Zugführung is schon geändert


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Zugführung is schon geändert



Wie denn, etwa so? 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHeLSJLhZag/?taken-by=emtb_com


----------



## der_erce (24. August 2016)

Der Rahmen ist zu alt für Interne...habs gleich außen abgerissen


----------



## alpenpass (24. August 2016)

Zum aktuellen Bild: Könnte der Weiher sein, an dem Blaukreuz am Röthenbach vorbeiführt. Hinter Ungelstetten Richtung Röthenbach/Altd. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. August 2016)

Nope


----------



## der_erce (25. August 2016)

Ok ein Tip - es befindet sich in der Metropolregion N - Fü - Er


----------



## alpenpass (25. August 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ok ein Tip - es befindet sich in der Metropolregion N - Fü - Er


Hm, ich verleg mich mal aufs reine Raten, ich glaub,das ich da noch nie war...aber vielleicht gehen mir ja letztlich ein paar Lichter auf : bist du hier vielleicht
a) in der Nähe von Dechsendorf oder b) in der Ecke von Adlitz?


----------



## der_erce (25. August 2016)

Nein viel zu weit im Norden. Eigentlich eher Richtung "Grenze" der Landkreise Fü, NEA und Erh.


----------



## derwaaal (26. August 2016)

Herzi?


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2016)

Nicht ganz aber wird warm. 

Edit: ich weiß dass es Leute hier gibt, die das kennen, da sie dort auch (glaub ich zumindest) schon gefahren sind.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. August 2016)

Das ist ein "Karpfen-Tümpel" im Aischgrund 
Ist auch ein Biergarten in der Nähe im Wald oder?

Oberreichenbach?


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2016)

Nein Biergarten ist keiner in der Nähe. Aber ein großer Ort!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. August 2016)

Weisendorf?

die haben zumind. schon mal 2 Bäcker und Metzger, ne Schule und nen Badeweier ... als ein größerer Ort 

Wenn man dort die Schotterpiste hinten raus fährt Richtung Arnichstädt kommt man auch an so nem flüssigen Stechmückenbruttempel vobei ...

Also parktisch v. Grossenseebach kommend den ehm. Schlecker links liegen lassen und über die Kreuzung gerade aus drüber und fahren bis der Teer zu Schotter wird  .....


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2016)

Viel zu weit im Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (26. August 2016)

Hmm, , einer der Weiher zwischen Gonnersdorf und der Waldsportanlage vom TSV
Cadolzburg ?


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2016)

Wir kommen der Sache verdammt nah


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. August 2016)

herzi - cadolzburg ist aber schon ne ecke auseinader 

was gibts dort drüben den an großen dörfern, langenzenn und zirndorf


----------



## der_erce (26. August 2016)

Hab ja auch nur gesagt das es warm wird


----------



## alpenpass (26. August 2016)

Hmmmmhmm Steigweiher, ich glaube aber eher es ist einer drei Weiher daneben. Alle liegen aber in dem Waldstück bei Rossendorf. Naja, Langenzenn wär dann auch nicht weit


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2016)

Also ich tippe mal auf den Weiher beim TSV Cadolzburg e.V. an der Hochspannungsleitung


----------



## der_erce (27. August 2016)

Ja, es ist in der Nähe vom TSV. Aber Namen kenn ich nicht. Sagt mir wie ihr hinfahren würdet.


----------



## alpenpass (27. August 2016)

Da FrankoniaTrails den Hochspannungsleitungs-Weiher gewählt hat, nehm ich halt den andern  - liegt am rotkreuz ca 1km vom TSV. Geoplaner sagt die Koordinaten lauten: 49.45643°N 10.82293°E.


----------



## der_erce (27. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Da FrankoniaTrails den Hochspannungsleitungs-Weiher gewählt hat, nehm ich halt den andern  - liegt am rotkreuz ca 1km vom TSV. Geoplaner sagt die Koordinaten lauten: 49.45643°N 10.82293°E.



Bingo! 

Der an der Hochspannungsleitung ist es nicht. In der Nähe des TSV sind Schrebergärten. Dort vorbei - dann gehts rechts den Wald runter. Dort kommt eine offene Fläche - Abbiegen und man kommt zum Weiher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Da FrankoniaTrails den Hochspannungsleitungs-Weiher gewählt hat, nehm ich halt den andern



Glückwunsch


----------



## alpenpass (28. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Glückwunsch


Danke - warst ein ebenbürtiger Geg-/Partner! Wenn ich wieder mal zum Druidenstein unterwegs bin, werde ich die Route so wählen, dass ich den Weiher beäugen kann. ; )
Hier das nächste Bild. Wer kennt den Ort?


----------



## CC. (29. August 2016)

Könnte am Brunner Berg sein.


----------



## alpenpass (29. August 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Könnte am Brunner Berg sein.


Lass ich gelten, wenns auch der südliche Nachbar "Pfaffenstein" ist. Aber bei der Antwort setz ich ich die Ortskenntnis voraus Du bists.


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Danke - warst ein ebenbürtiger Geg-/Partner! Wenn ich wieder mal zum Druidenstein unterwegs bin, werde ich die Route so wählen, dass ich den Weiher beäugen kann. ; )
> Hier das nächste Bild. Wer kennt den Ort?Anhang anzeigen 523320



Können ja mal ne runde dort drehen, wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## CC. (29. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lass ich gelten, wenns auch der südliche Nachbar "Pfaffenstein" ist. Aber bei der Antwort setz ich ich die Ortskenntnis voraus Du bists.


Danke für den Welpenschutz  Hab den Namen in keiner meiner Karten gefunden...
Ich mag den sandigen Untergrund sehr. Deswegen gleich ein Neues:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2016)

R wie Lankreis Roth? 
Das Bild gesellt sich zumindest schon mal bei einem anderen das eine "Zufahrt" zur Schwarzachklamm beinhaltet wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## CC. (29. August 2016)

kalt


----------



## Lusio (29. August 2016)

Sand findest du am Birkensee


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2016)

Reichswald Richtung Moritzberg?


----------



## CC. (29. August 2016)

weder noch.


----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2016)

Sandgrube bei Weißenbrunn?


----------



## CC. (29. August 2016)

auch nicht


----------



## alpenpass (30. August 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Können ja mal ne runde dort drehen, wenn du Lust hast.


Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne mal zurück. Vielleicht im Herbst, da der Urlaub bald vor der Tür steht. 

Zum Bild hab ich keinen Plan, kommt mir aber bekannt vor... Liegt der Ort am fränkischen Dünenweg? Könnte aber auch in den Tennenloher Wäldern sein?? (die Gegend kenn ich vom Wandern)


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Liegt der Ort am fränkischen Dünenweg? Könnte aber auch in den Tennenloher Wäldern sein?? (die Gegend kenn ich vom Wandern)


Entscheide Dich! Nur eines davon ist warm...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. August 2016)

fränkischer Dünenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Warm


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

ist das direkt an der Autobahnunterführung bei Röthenbach?


----------



## alpenpass (30. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> fränkischer Dünenweg


glaub ich auch eher.  Ich vermute die Stelle bei Diepersdorf am Zusammenfluss von Haidel-, und Röthenbach. Hier die Koordinaten:
49.44803°N 11.27158°E


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ist das direkt an der Autobahnunterführung bei Röthenbach?


Ich vermute mal, daß Du das richtige Röthenbach meinst. Ist dann nur fast richtig, bist aber von Allen am nächsten dran...


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

ich meinte hier
49.408563, 11.326084


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich meinte hier
> 49.408563, 11.326084


Dann meinen wir schon den selben Ort. 

Zusatzfrage: wie viele "Röthenbach" gibts am Düni? Ich kenne vier: R.bei St. Wolfgang, R.-Seespitze, R.a.d. Pegnitz, R.b. Altdorf. Wer kennt noch welche?


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

kenne jetzt auch nur die 4


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

War das jetzt schon gelöst? Du warst eigentlich nur knapp dran...


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Ein Schwenk mit der Kamera nach Links= Süden zeigt uns





Jetza aba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2016)

Seid ihr am Ende die drei Schatten, die man da bei google Earth sieht:


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

LOL
Auf meinem Foto sind aber fünf...
Aber die Verortung ist richtig. Vielleicht magst Du ja noch die Koordinaten hier reinsetzen, damit jeder weiß, wo dieses künstliche Kleinod in der Landschaft zu finden ist...

Milan0 - Du warst sooo nah dran!


----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2016)

49.413921, 11.340721



CC. schrieb:


> Milan0 - Du warst sooo nah dran!



Und deswegen (und ein wenig auch weil keine Fotos hab) würde ich mit Verlaub @Milan0 's Foto einfach weiterreichen:


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

ahh sorry, aber dann war ich mit der Sandgrube bei Weißenbrunn auch nicht so verkehrt 

Koordinaten:
49.416260, 11.342398

@Achtzig mit deiner Erlaubnis dann mein Bild als nächstes


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ahh sorry, aber dann war ich mit der Sandgrube bei Weißenbrunn auch nicht so verkehrt
> 
> Koordinaten:
> 49.416260, 11.342398


Oh je - Sandgrube bei Weißenbrunn hat mir gar nix gesagt, aber mit den Koordinaten hätte ich es natürlich gelten lassen. Mein Fehler.
Halten wir fest: Milan0 ist der Löser


----------



## fibm (30. August 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> 49.413921, 11.340721
> 
> 
> 
> Und deswegen (und ein wenig auch weil keine Fotos hab) würde ich mit Verlaub @Milan0 's Foto einfach weiterreichen:



Würde sagen Hegnenberg mit Blick Richtung Altdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

korrekt. Du bist


----------



## fibm (30. August 2016)

Wir bewegen uns mal an den Rand des schönen Frankenlandes!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. August 2016)

kenn ich 

Trettstein Wasserfall Gräfendorf, ist ganz bekannt ...


----------



## CC. (30. August 2016)

Teufelsschlucht bei Grünsberg?


----------



## 83vogel (30. August 2016)

Teufelsloch bei Eckersdorf?


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Teufelsschlucht bei Grünsberg?


wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen...


----------



## fibm (31. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> Trettstein Wasserfall Gräfendorf, ist ganz bekannt ...



RICHTIG! 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass sich da schon jemand hinverirrt hat. Ganz schönes Eck an der fränkischen Rezat.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. August 2016)

fibm schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht dass sich da schon jemand hinverirrt hat.



Wird sogar als MTB Tour angeboten von ganz offizieller Seite ...
http://www.spessart-erleben.de/content/spessartwald-und-wiesentaeler-mtb


> Nach Dittlofsroda führt Deine Fahrt auf schönem Waldweg den Waizenbach entlang zu einem weiteren Highlight der Region, dem Trettsteinwasserfall.



Sowas ist halt mehr was für Leute die gerne auch mal wo anderes fahren als immer die Trails vor der Haustüre zum 999sten mal 

---------

Frisches Bild von Heute 
Wie heisst das Kaff ?


----------



## derwaaal (31. August 2016)

Das rechts hinten ist aber nicht der Lindelberg oder?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. August 2016)

eiskalt - der Lindelberg ist Luftlinie ca. 129,56 km entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2016)

Ist das Unterhaidelbach?


----------



## CC. (1. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ca. 129,56 km


LOL
Was machst Du eigentlich beruflich? Atomkerne vermessen???


----------



## otti44 (1. September 2016)

Nein, keine Atomkernvermessung. *Das* macht FrankoniaTrails beruflich:

Eine Schweizer Firma hat nach jahrelanger Forschung die dünnste Stahlfaser aller Zeiten entwickelt.
Stolz senden sie ein Muster an den amerikanischen Marktführer eines potenziellen Abnehmers.
Nach 3 Wochen ohne Antwort rufen die Schweizer beim Ami an und fragen mal nach ob das Muster angekommen sei und ob man vielleicht ins Geschäft kommt.
Die Amis lehnen jedoch ab, man hätte gar keine Maschinen zur Weiterverarbeitung solch einer Hi-Tech-Faser.
Enttäuscht schicken die Schweizer eine Probe an die Japaner, das selbe Spiel, auf Anfrage kommt die Ablehnung mit Hinweis auf das fehlende Know-how der Verarbeitung.

Nun wird ein Muster nach Deutschland zu FrankoniaTrails geschickt, wieder gehen 3 Wochen ins Land bis die Schweizer den Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen ob man denn die Wunderfaser erhalten habe.
Kurze Zeit später kommt ein Fax zurück:
Faser erhalten, bitte um kurze Nachricht ob wir ein Innen- oder Außengewinde schneiden sollen...


----------



## der_erce (1. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wird sogar als MTB Tour angeboten von ganz offizieller Seite ...
> http://www.spessart-erleben.de/content/spessartwald-und-wiesentaeler-mtb
> 
> 
> ...




Forchheimer Ecke?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. September 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> LOL
> Was machst Du eigentlich beruflich? Atomkerne vermessen???



Kommunikationsdesign 


FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Luftlinie ca. 129,56 km entfernt



https://www.luftlinie.org/ 



der_erce schrieb:


> Forchheimer Ecke?



lauwarm - falscher Landkreis


----------



## alpenpass (2. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> eiskalt - der Lindelberg ist Luftlinie ca. 129,56 km entfernt


Ich tippe mal auf Frankenheim/Rhön


----------



## der_erce (2. September 2016)

Richtung Adelsdorf?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. September 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Frankenheim/Rhön



Nein, viel zu weit weg



der_erce schrieb:


> Richtung Adelsdorf?



falsche Richtung

Tipp: es gibt in dem Ort ein Schloss und damit meine ich kein Türschloss und der Ort hat ca. 2100 Einwohner


----------



## gzero (2. September 2016)

Geisfled (Sängerehrendenkmal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. September 2016)

nö


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2016)

Wird wohl ein weiterer Tipp benötigt.
Hier ist er: der Ort befindet sich im Ldkr. Bamberg aus Forchheimer Sichtweise vor Bamberg ;-)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2016)

Scheint keiner drauf zu kommen, dann rätselt doch ein bisschen ... schafft Ihr schon 

http://www.xwords-generator.de/de/s/kdz8n


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2016)

Sassanfahrt? Noch nie gehört!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2016)

Glückwunsch - das ist bei Hirschaid

Das Bild entstand vom roten Punkt aus und ich bin auf ne Abkühlung rüber zum Tümpel / Baggerloch gefahren


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2016)

Dann gehts mal weiter 

Hier ein Bildausschnittt eines Panoramas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (5. September 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dann gehts mal weiter
> 
> Hier ein Bildausschnittt eines Panoramas.
> Anhang anzeigen 525964


Du solltest auf der Burgruine von Bärnfels stehen...


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Du solltest auf der Burgruine von Bärnfels stehen...




Ganz genau - sehr gut


----------



## alpenpass (5. September 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ganz genau - sehr gut


danke, naja bin quasi insider siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/page-69#post-13418672.
Bild kommt heut abend, wenn ich zuhaus bin.


----------



## alpenpass (5. September 2016)

Wo bin ich hier rumgefahren?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. September 2016)

Klumpertal?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. September 2016)

Pottenstein Felsengarten Klumpertal


----------



## alpenpass (6. September 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Klumpertal?


Das ging ja schnell. Klumpertal ist richtig. Du bists.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell. Klumpertal ist richtig. Du bists.


Hab' ja Bärnfels verpennt . Und vor kurzem ein interessantes Rätselbild eingesammelt, das ich loswerden möchte. Kommt bald.


----------



## CC. (6. September 2016)

Her damit!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

Aus dem fränkischen Kuriositätenkabinett hatten wir schon lange keine Bilder. Daher erlaube ich mir ...





Wo steht dieses Foltergerät? Als Tipp: ganz in der Nähe wird nicht mehr gefoltert, sondern verwöhnt .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. September 2016)

müsste eigentlich in Berlin in einer Parteizentrale stehen.


----------



## CC. (6. September 2016)

Löst das bitte mal ganz schnell. Ich brauche mehrere solcher netten Möbel...


----------



## Achtzig (6. September 2016)

Also mehrere solcher Möbel hab ich bisher bloß im Möbelhaus Foltermuseum in Rothenburg o.d.T. gesehen...


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> müsste eigentlich in Berlin in einer Parteizentrale stehen.


Bei der AfD?


----------



## kubikjch (6. September 2016)

Vlt. Burggailenreuth?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Vlt. Burggailenreuth?


Richtig!

So sieht das ganze aus:




Weiter geht's.

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## CC. (6. September 2016)

Hab gleich anrufen und 10 Modelle von diesem "Überzeuger" bestellt 

Das nächste Mal muß ich doch mal auf die Burg raufschauen.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

Die Burg Gaillenreuth kann man leider nicht besichtigen, da in Privatbesitz, den angeschlossenen Biergarten schon .


----------



## Garminator (7. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bei der AfD?


Nicht nur. Die brauchen aber ein paar Exemplare mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. September 2016)

@kubikjch
Du hast das Rätsel gelöst, bitte weitermachen und ein Rätselbild einstellen.


----------



## otti44 (9. September 2016)

Ich hoffe, Jochen hat nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich ausnahmsweise mal dazwischen reindrängle. (Hab ja früher schon ein paarmal lösen können und anschließend keine Bilder gehabt...)
Wo war ich letzten Samstag, auf welchem Streckenabschnitt hab ich letzten Samstag dieses Foto geschossen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. September 2016)

sieht aus wie aufm Frankenweg zwischen Doos und Beringersmühle


----------



## otti44 (9. September 2016)

Du Sack! 

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass jemand so schnell lösen kann. Ich bin ein bisschen frustriert und muss mich wohl beim nächsten Mal noch mehr anstrengen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. September 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Du Sack!



Eine meiner Hausrunden .... bist Du auf Höhe der Riesenburg oben lang oder unten gefahren? 

Lassen wir den @kubikjch weiter machen wenn er mag ... wenn nicht, mach ich weiter


----------



## otti44 (9. September 2016)

Fast richtig, FrankoniaTrails.
Ich bin von Hetzles nach Gasseldorf, dann über Veilbronn und Wüstenstein das Aufseßtal entlang nach Doos, um anschließend über Beringersmühle, Streitberg und Ebs noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder heimzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (9. September 2016)

@otti44 ist das eine Feuerstelle vor der Bank?


----------



## otti44 (9. September 2016)

Weiß ich nimmer genau. Glaub aber schon. Diese Frage kann sicherlich FrankoniaTrails am besten beantworten, liegt ja schließlich auf seiner Hausrunde...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. September 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Fast richtig, FrankoniaTrails.
> Ich bin von Hetzles nach Gasseldorf, dann über Veilbronn und Wüstenstein das Aufseßtal entlang nach Doos, um anschließend über Beringersmühle, Streitberg und Ebs noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder heimzukommen.



ja ich fahre so ähnlich .... EBS den Naturlehrpfad dann weiter nach Unterleinleiter und dann über Veilbronn und Wüstenstein. Dort dann runter ins Aufseßtal an der Kuchenmühle vorbei und dann rüber auf den Frankenweg .... die Riesenburg / Versturzerhöle ist pararell zum Frankenweg auf der andere Seite an der Strasse ....

Der Abschnitt zwischen Beringersmühle und Doos lässt sich aber in die andere Richtung schöner fahren ....

Ja, das bei der Bank ist ne Feuerstelle ....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2016)

Nachdem der Kollege nichts postet, mache ich mal weiter .... das sollten einige kennen


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2016)

Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2016)

Nein, ist in Oberfranken


----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2016)

Macht ihr mal weiter, muss erst mal Bilder suchen


----------



## Garminator (15. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ist in Oberfranken


Oberfranken ist aber ganz schön groß.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Oberfranken ist aber ganz schön groß.



Ja, aber irgendwann checkt man mal in welcher Region die einzelnen Leute vorwiegend unterwegs sind 

Als Forchheimer werde ich wohl kaum überwiegend in Coburg sein, u.s.w. ...

Also dann mal ein Tip, es ist im Umfeld von Ebermannstadt


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Als Forchheimer werde ich wohl kaum überwiegend in Coburg sein, u.s.w. ...


Forchheimer ist schlimmer als Alzheimer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (16. September 2016)

Ist das oberhalb von Gasseldorf,  so Ecke Druidenstein?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. September 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> so Ecke Druidenstein?



Das lass ich so gelten ... der Druidenstein ist unterhalb der "Hütte" auf dem Naturlehrpfad Richtung Rote Marter. Zum Druidenstein geht es aufm Weg zur "Hütte" ja vorher mal rechts weg.

Du bist dran


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das lass ich so gelten ...


91 ist eine Primzahl, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> 91 ist eine Primzahl, oder ?



Nein
Teiler: 1, 7, 13, 91

Und NEIN es ist auch keine Fibonacci-Zahl, Bellsche Zahl oder Catalan Zahl

Extra für unseren DaFriiitz:

*91* (einundneunzig) ist eine sehr großartige Nummer. Die Quersumme von der Zahl *91* ist 10. Die Faktorisierung der Nummer *91* ergibt 7 * 13. Die Zahl *91* hat 4 Teiler ( 1, 7, 13, 91 ) mit einer Summe von 112. Die Nummer *91* ist keine Primzahl. *91* ist keine Fibonacci-Zahl. Die Zahl *91* ist keine Bellsche Zahl. Die Nummer *91* ist keine Catalan Zahl. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 2 (Binär) ist 1011011. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 3 (Ternär) beträgt 10101. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 4 (Quartär) ergibt 1123. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 5 (Quintal) beträgt 331. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 8 (Octal) ist 133. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 16 (Hexadezimal) beträgt 5b. Die Umrechnung von *91* zur Basis 32 ist 2r. Der Sinus der Zahl *91* beträgt 0.10598751175116. Der Cosinus der Nummer *91* ergibt -0.9943674609282. Der Tangens der Zahl *91* beträgt -0.10658787210537. Die Wurzel aus der Nummer *91* ist 9.5393920141695.
Wenn man die Zahl *91* zum Quadrat nimmt bekommt man folgendes Resultat raus 8281. Der natürlicher Logarithmus der Nummer *91* ist 4.5108595065168 und der dekadische Logarithmus ist 1.9590413923211.

Ich hoffe, DaFriiitz weiß jetzt, dass *91* eine sehr besondere Zahl ist


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2016)

Das hätte mir der auf der Fleischbrücke auch gesagt.
91 sieht aber doch sehr prim aus, oder nicht?
Es ist auch keine perfekte Zahl übrigens.
Wenn du beim "Druidenstein" 13 gerade sein lässt, könnte doch 91 als prim durchgehen.

Übrigens ist 2 "the odd prime".
It is the only even prime which is definitely very odd.


----------



## Cubie (16. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Forchheimer ist schlimmer als Alzheimer.


Sorry,  
der Witz ist total daneben, dass versteht man aber vielleicht erst dann wenn ein naher Angehöriger betroffen ist....


----------



## Cubie (16. September 2016)

So neues Bild, wie ich denke nicht ganz so schwer,
aber eines meiner Lieblingsmotive in der Fränkischen...


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2016)

Veilbronn. Schulmühle.


----------



## Cubie (17. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Veilbronn. Schulmühle.


Treffer 
DaFriiitz, it´s your turn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2016)

auf das Bild vom Fritz bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## TheFroggy (17. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das lass ich so gelten ... der Druidenstein ist unterhalb der "Hütte" auf dem Naturlehrpfad Richtung Rote Marter. Zum Druidenstein geht es aufm Weg zur "Hütte" ja vorher mal rechts weg.



Mist, da war ich vor ein paar Wochen und hatte mich verfahren... :/ wollte dann aber nicht wieder den Berg Rauf.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2016)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Mist, da war ich vor ein paar Wochen und hatte mich verfahren... :/ wollte dann aber nicht wieder den Berg Rauf.



Wenn Du an der "Hütte" bist, biste doch schon fast oben .... das Stück zwischen wo es zum Druiden und zur Hütte geht, ist der steilste Abschnitt vom Gesamtanstieg gesehen. Ansonsten kann man auch am Steinbruch rechts weg fahren und an selbigen entlang. Dort gibts auch nen Weg Richtung Unterleinleiter. Kommt man dann auch wieder an der Rote Marter/ Löw Linde raus.


----------



## TheFroggy (17. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn Du an der "Hütte" bist, biste doch schon fast oben .... das Stück zwischen wo es zum Druiden und zur Hütte geht, ist der steilste Abschnitt vom Gesamtanstieg gesehen. Ansonsten kann man auch am Steinbruch rechts weg fahren und an selbigen entlang. Dort gibts auch nen Weg Richtung Unterleinleiter. Kommt man dann auch wieder an der Rote Marter/ Löw Linde raus.



Hi, danke dir, leider bin ich von der "anderen" Seite gekommen, ich war bei der Roten Marter und bin da falsch abgebogen... Ich werde aber wieder kommen, wenn ich ein bisschen bei uns im Flachen "Nürnberg" mehr Trainiert habe. *G*

PS: Sorry für OT


----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2016)




----------



## Cubie (17. September 2016)

Gehts da nach Traindorf runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2016)

Ja. Richtig.


----------



## Cubie (18. September 2016)

Wo bin ich oder wo führt dieser Weg hin ???


----------



## Fury (20. September 2016)

Sieht aus wie der Weg nach Hohenstein, nördlich um den Ort... evtl. von Algersdorf kommend oder so...


----------



## derwaaal (20. September 2016)

Stimmt, da klingelt was.
Oder bei Bärnfels?


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2016)

Für mich sieht das aus wie um den Tiergarten Nürnberg herum - ggf. auch Fürther Stadwald...


----------



## Cubie (20. September 2016)

Eiskalt, nicht mal lauwarm....
1. Tipp, der Weg befindet sich im roten Kreis unten


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2016)

Aus dem Gebiet kenn ich nur in Gunzendorf den Tanzaplast, den Bierkeller und in Ketschendorf die Wirtschaft


----------



## Cubie (20. September 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aus dem Gebiet kenn ich nur in Gunzendorf den Tanzaplast, den Bierkeller und in Ketschendorf die Wirtschaft


Das is scho mal alles net schlecht, 
aber 
aufgrund der hohen Traildichte bietet die Ecke auch für Biker einiges...


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2016)

Als ich in der Gegend vor über 10 Jahren "aktiv" war, hatte ich vom Biken noch keine Ahnung bzw. kein Interesse 
Inzwischen würde ich gerne mal wieder hin, aber jetzt inzwischen zum radeln (wobei mal wieder Justice auch lustig wäre)...gerne mehr Bilder von der Gegend, vielleicht schaffen wir es nächstes Jahr mal dort zu fahren 

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen...ich kann es leider nicht lösen


----------



## proschinger (20. September 2016)

Toller Thread! hab ihn leider erst jetzt entdeckt und bin mal schnell alle 136 Seiten durchgegangen 
Ich hab auch noch bisschen was zu bieten was vor allem die Hersbrucker Schweiz Leute interessieren könnte.
Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (20. September 2016)

@Cubie ist das der Weg nach Hochstall von der Almadlehütten?


----------



## Garminator (21. September 2016)

proschinger schrieb:


> schnell alle 136 Seiten durchgegangen


Zu schnell vielleicht. Erst noch schnell lösen, dann ein Bild. 
Aber willkommen im Thread.


----------



## proschinger (21. September 2016)

Hab die Regeln schon gelesen
Bin aber glaub ich nicht der erste der dagegen verstößt 
Aber löst erst mal das letzte Bild ich hab leider keine Ahnung


----------



## otti44 (21. September 2016)

Das ist der Rotkreis nach Tiefenstürmig runter. Ist Teil der großen Heiligenstädter MTB-Runde.


----------



## scratch_a (21. September 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Das ist der Rotkreis nach Tiefenstürmig runter. Ist Teil der großen Heiligenstädter MTB-Runde.



Wenn man so eine Schotterstraße runterfahren muss, dann blutet einen das Herz. Solche Wege taugen nur zum rauffahren


----------



## Cubie (22. September 2016)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> @Cubie ist das der Weg nach Hochstall von der Almadlehütten?


So iss es 

TheFroggy ist dran!


----------



## TheFroggy (22. September 2016)

Yeah!

Dann mal mein Bild:


----------



## Lenka K. (22. September 2016)

Püttlachtal, auf dem Frankenweg zwischen Pottenstein und Tüchersfeld, kurz vor den Bärenschluchtwänden.


----------



## TheFroggy (22. September 2016)

Korrekt @Lenca K. Das ging flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2016)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Das ging flott


War erst vor kurzem da. Und bei meiner Treppenphobie merke ich mir jede Treppe, die mir über den Weg läuft, ähm, im Weg steht. 

Dann wieder mal was anderes.





Wo steht diese Burgruine und wo stehe ich?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (23. September 2016)

Das ist der Turm der Vorburg der Ruine von Stierberg. Und du solltest am Wanderweg BN (Bund Naturschutz) zwischen Vor- und Hauptburg stehen?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das ist der Turm der Vorburg der Ruine von Stierberg


Richtig! Auf die Kenner ist einfach Verlass! Darauf beim Fischer ein Klosterbier .


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2016)

damn das hätte ich auch gewusst. trink eins beim Fischer für mich mit


----------



## alpenpass (23. September 2016)

Na denn prost. 
Und von mir aus können wir nun zu @proschingers  Bilderrätsel übergehen, wenn niemand was dagegen hat?
(... find ich übrigens vom Zeitpunkt her lustig,  da ich  erst vor 4 Wochen noch oben war.) Gibt mir die Gelegenheit, nach dem Urlaub wieder neue Bilder zu suchen.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> damn das hätte ich auch gewusst. trink eins beim Fischer für mich mit



Mach' ich gleich morgen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2016)

ich bei mir etwas länger her


----------



## Garminator (25. September 2016)

proschinger schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Irgendwo beim Wiesenttal?


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2016)

Die Rede war ja von der Hersbrucker Schweiz


----------



## proschinger (26. September 2016)

Wiesenttal ist falsch
Ist südöstlich von heb


----------



## Cubie (26. September 2016)

kann mich nicht auf die Suche konzentrieren,
bin immer auf den Bildmittelpunkt fixiert.....


----------



## TheFroggy (26. September 2016)

proschinger schrieb:


> Wiesenttal ist falsch
> Ist südöstlich von heb



Stand das Haus bei Förrenbach, Wachfelsen oder so?


----------



## proschinger (26. September 2016)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Stand das Haus bei Förrenbach, Wachfelsen oder so?


genau


----------



## TheFroggy (26. September 2016)

Da mein letztes so schnell gelöst worden ist, hier mal was schwieriges:


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2016)

Am Fränkischen Gebirgsweg nördlich von Eibenthal?


----------



## TheFroggy (27. September 2016)

@Lenka K. Leider falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (27. September 2016)

Kleiner Tipp, dieser Weg ist unterhalb der Bank:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. September 2016)

der sieht aus wie 90% aller Wege mit Kurve im Wald


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. September 2016)

Nicht mehr ganz im Frankenland - aber nicht weit weg... ;-)


----------



## Lenka K. (28. September 2016)

@SuperSamuel
Ja, das oberpfälzische Minipamukkale.

Ist nicht regelkonform weil a. Oberpfalz und b. Regeln lesen .


----------



## TheFroggy (28. September 2016)

Hat denn immer noch keiner eine Idee wo das sein könnte?  Morgen werde ich es ansonsten Auflösen und ein neues Bild Posten.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. September 2016)

Nahe Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn? Leidingshof-NFHaus? Aber das hätte @DaFriiitz bestimmt erkannt.

Ein Bild mit einer Wanderwegmarkierung würde vermutlich auch helfen ...


----------



## Garminator (29. September 2016)

Geht es da hoch Richtung Langenstein, Nähe Altes Schloss?


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2016)

Ich rate mal mit...
Ist das in der Ecke Litzendorf, Melkendorf


----------



## TheFroggy (29. September 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ich rate mal mit...
> Ist das in der Ecke Litzendorf, Melkendorf


Es wird schon wärmer, aber leider auch nicht richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. September 2016)

irgendwo bei der friesen


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2016)

Blanke Drauflosraterei, oder?

Ich sage also mal: Derm da Leid'n domma..


----------



## TheFroggy (29. September 2016)

Letztes Hinweisbild, wird es bis Morgen nicht erraten, Poste ich ein neues "Suchbild". 



 
Da wo der Pfeil hin zeigt, steht ca die Bank. 

Die Bank am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen: 

Und hier noch die Aussicht:


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2016)

"Obwohl ich es weiss, sage ich es nicht!" ("Effendi" in "Irgendwie und Sowieso")


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. September 2016)

mit tarp, nobel penner hotel .... 
Laub als Isomatte in eine reissfeste Folie tut es auch, spart Reisegewicht und Platz


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2016)

na super,
das ist der "Weg der Begegnung", Fotografiert von der Dragonerspitze aus,
das alles im Dunstkreis von Frankendorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (29. September 2016)

@Cubie  richtig, du bist als nächster dran.

@FrankoniaTrails: meine Folie unten drunter ist eine Folie von der Ikea, wo die ihre Matratzen drinnen einpacken.  Leider brauche ich so eine dicke LuMa wegen meinen Rücken...


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2016)

und von der Bank hab ich am Wochenende auch ein Foto gemacht,
eben für dieses schöne Spielchen hier....


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2016)

Wo bin ich oder auf welches Dorf schaue ich....???


----------



## Cubie (30. September 2016)

es ist ungewöhnlich ruhig hier.......braucht Ihr einen Tipp ???


----------



## Schildbürger (30. September 2016)

Gunzenhausen, Burgstallwald, Südrand, Blickrichtung Obenbrunn?


----------



## Cubie (1. Oktober 2016)

eiskalt....
kleiner Tipp,
auf dem kleinen prägnanten Hügel in der Bildmitte thront die Altenburg


----------



## Cubie (2. Oktober 2016)

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Cubie (3. Oktober 2016)

Ok, Auflösung.
Das Bild wurde oberhalb von Wernsdorf gemacht, mit Blick auf Amlingstadt.


----------



## Cubie (3. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht ist dieses Motiv einfacher zu erraten


----------



## Cubie (3. Oktober 2016)

upps Doppelpost..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei Teuchatz?


----------



## Cubie (4. Oktober 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Bei Teuchatz?


Richtig, ist die Kapelle ca. 200m vor dem Ortseingang Teuchatz!

Sportback513, du bist dran


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ist eigentlich zu einfach,aber ich hab nix anderes


----------



## Garminator (4. Oktober 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich zu einfach


Ich halt mich da mal raus, da du mir dieses Bild ja bereits privat geschickt hast. Fährt es besser als dein altes Canyon?


----------



## Cubie (4. Oktober 2016)

da komme ich auch min. 50x im Jahr mit dem Fahrrad vorbei,
die Friesener Warte, ein Traum sach ich nur..


----------



## Sportback513 (4. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich halt mich da mal raus, da du mir dieses Bild ja bereits privat geschickt hast. Fährt es besser als dein altes Canyon?



Bergab auf jeden Fall

@Cubie 
So,du bist wieder dran


----------



## Cubie (4. Oktober 2016)

hab gerade nix zur Verfügung,
darf gerne jemand anderes für mich einspringen..


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2016)

na dann mache ich mal weiter


----------



## lowfat (4. Oktober 2016)

Ostfriesland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Oktober 2016)

Linse nicht geputzt oder wars da so trüb?


----------



## coast13 (4. Oktober 2016)

erster Gedanke war Baiersdorf, da fehlt aber vom Blickwinkel her was...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2016)

War trüb. Die letzten von mir wurden immer so schnell erraten  
Beiersdorf ist es nicht

/tipp:
auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## Lusio (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich vermute, es ist was auf der Höhe wie Kalchreth


----------



## CC. (4. Oktober 2016)

Baskerville.

Schönes Foto übrigens.


----------



## microbat (4. Oktober 2016)

Pegnitztal?
evtl. Röthenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2016)

alle aber ganz schön weit weg

Ist auf der Rennradtour in die Arbeit. d.h. kein Pegnitztal und nicht Kalchreuth


----------



## Achtzig (5. Oktober 2016)

So brettleben ist's doch wenn Du z.B. an Weißenbrunn vorbei fahren würdest? Aber da fehlt dann der Kirchturm... Hm...
Aber: Viellecht ist auch die Gegend um die Scherau so flach?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2016)

Scherau ist SEHR warm. Also auf welches Dorf schaue ich?
Im Nebel versteckt sich ein Berg


----------



## Lusio (5. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich das so sehe schaust du nach osten und kommst von Brunn. Also ist es Diepersdorf.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2016)

ich komme von Brunn, richtig. Ich schaue nach Osten auch richtig, aber es ist nicht Diepersdorf


----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2016)

Leinburg


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2016)

War jetzt nicht mehr schwer
Das Bild ist hier entstanden

49.446223, 11.295811

hier bei Sonnenschein, und der Berg ist wohl doch nicht im Nebel versteckt


----------



## Achtzig (5. Oktober 2016)

Alles Abstauber 
Aber zum Glück, ich hab zur Zeit nur solche Fotos:


----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2016)

und weiter...

...wo steht diese herzliche Bank?

Das nächste Ortsschild ist zwar fast ´nen Kilometer weg, aber der Name soll die Lösung sein.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Oktober 2016)

@Achtzig: Da schauts bei uns zum Glück momentan schon wieder besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2016)

@Achtzig
Der Schutt scheint ja schon weg zu sein - danach wird's besser...

@alle anderen
Braucht Ihr Unterstützung beim verorten der Bank?


----------



## proschinger (5. Oktober 2016)

ja


----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2016)

etz wirds einfacher


----------



## Garminator (6. Oktober 2016)

Sieht aus wie bei Kalchreuth. Kurz bevor es links zur Abfahrt Wolfsgraben geht bzw. rechts gehts dann zum Jungfernbrunnen. War ich gestern mal nach zwei Jahren wieder. Der Reiz des Illegalen.


----------



## microbat (6. Oktober 2016)

@Garminator 
Kalchreuth ist richtig


----------



## Garminator (7. Oktober 2016)

Dann mal was Trockenes bei all diesem Nieselregen.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Oktober 2016)

Oswaldhöhle


----------



## Garminator (7. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Oswaldhöhle


Nein. Auch das Wort "höhle" kommt im gesuchten Bild nicht vor.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Oktober 2016)

aufjedenfall gehts bei dem großen Loch die Treppe runter 

ist sicher eine der vielen Grotten oder Lo(e)ch(er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (7. Oktober 2016)

ist das vielleicht die Löwengrube bei Altdorf/Lenzenberg? Bin unsicher, da ich nie drinnen war


----------



## scratch_a (7. Oktober 2016)

Nein, die Löwengrube sieht anders aus, viel kleiner.


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Löwengrube


Viel weiter nördlich!


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> vielen Grotten


noch ein Hinweis: Ist eine Durchgangs"höhle".


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann mal was Trockenes bei all diesem Nieselregen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 535269


seid ihr die stufen nach lochausgang gfahren


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> stufen nach lochausgang


Nein, nicht gefahren. Für uns nicht machbar. Ist eher dein Revier.
Der Weg dahin ist schon schwer genug, vor allem wenn die Wuzeln noch nass sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2016)

ist scho schwer da runter, und in letzter zeit auch ziemlich ausgewaschen (stufenende)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Oktober 2016)

Da der @peter metz  von letzter Zeit spricht, tippe ich mal auf Maximiliansgrotte


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2016)

Das war nach den Hinweisen wohl eher eine Fleischbrückenweisheit.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Oktober 2016)

vielleicht aber auch die Neideckgrotte


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2016)

Bisher alles falsch.


----------



## Cubie (8. Oktober 2016)

Schneiderloch oder Schlupflochfels?


----------



## alpenpass (8. Oktober 2016)

ist es vielleicht die Klauskirche bei Betzenstein? Wär ja auch ne Durchgangshöhle...


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Schneiderloch


Fast richtig. Es ist die Schneiderkammer. Angeblich soll sich im Schneiderloch daneben ein Schneider im 30jährigen Krieg versteckt haben. Aber in den meisten Karten und Beschreibungen wird anscheinend nicht unterschieden und das Ganze wird als Schneiderloch bezeichnet. So hab ich es jedenfalls mal erklärt bekommen.
"Cubie" du bist dran.


----------



## Cubie (9. Oktober 2016)

Kleiner Schwank am Rande zum anderen Thema hier im lokalen Forum,
die Tour 53 aus dem Fränkischen Bike Guide geht durch das Schneiderloch (selber schon gefahren)!

So nun mein neues Bild!
Wo bin ich oder wie heißt das Dorf???


----------



## 83vogel (9. Oktober 2016)

Himmelssteuberer bei Neuhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (9. Oktober 2016)

83vogel schrieb:


> Himmelssteuberer bei Neuhaus


Richtig, 
83vogel, du bist dran.


----------



## 83vogel (9. Oktober 2016)

Auf welchen Ort blicke ich?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2016)

Sieht aus wie Pottenstein


----------



## 83vogel (9. Oktober 2016)

Richtig, das ging aber schnell


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2016)

deleted - Erklärung weiter unten...


----------



## Cubie (10. Oktober 2016)

Im Wald....
ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht die gewünscht Antwort...


----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2016)

Gesehen hab ich's schon mal...
Wenn ich mich bloß erinnern könnte


----------



## alpenpass (11. Oktober 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich's schon mal...
> Wenn ich mich bloß erinnern könnte


Hmm, geht mir genau so.
Ich rat mal Sophienquelle bei Grünsberg?


----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2016)

Ne, ne - da hätte ich's am Samstag gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Oktober 2016)

Genau, ist falsch


----------



## alpenpass (11. Oktober 2016)

- wie wärs denn mit 'nem kleinen Tipp? ...bevor ich verzweifle


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, wurde grad von nem Local drauf hingewiesen, dass des - entgegen meiner Erinnerung - keiner von den offiziellen Wegen ist.
Ich hoffe, ihr habt Verständnis, dass ich deswegen das Bild zurückziehe und nicht auflösen werde.
Großes SORRY, dass ich das vorher nicht gründlichst gecheckt habe (und euch womöglich dann auch noch auf nen falschen Weg geschickt hätte ...)

Hoffe, ich kann mich mit diesem Bild entschuldigen...


----------



## Garminator (11. Oktober 2016)

sieht aus wie bei den Kalkplatten am Gässl von der Houbirg runter.

Was meinst du mit "nicht offiziellen Wegen"? Kalchreuth?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Oktober 2016)

Richtige Antwort! Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2016)

Noch etwas leichtes. Verletzungsbedingt keine neuen Bilder während des Sommers.
Wo stehe ich? Der Name des Felsen oder des nächsten Ortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2016)

der nächste Ort müsste Muggendorf sein


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Muggendorf


Zu weit weg. Der Ort oben beim Aussichtspunkt ist viel kleiner.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2016)

schon wieder zulange her wie ich da das letzte Mal war.

Dachte du stehst hier
49.803246, 11.244600


/edit
Stehst aber hier
49.777483, 11.376339


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Oktober 2016)

Burggaillenreuth


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Oktober 2016)

Da ist links die Parkbucht von Tüchersfeld nach Pottenstein zu sehen. Die einzige in der fränkischen die nen "Bart" hat 

Da ich aber eh kein Bild habe kann ruhig der biertrinkende Wasservogel weiter machen


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde eher auf Wiesenttal tippen ... Doos?


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 49.777483, 11.376339


Richtig, der Schlossfelsen bei Hühnerloh.
Dann mal weiter.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2016)

sollte auch relativ leicht sein


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2016)

sieht aus wie am alten  Kanal, nur dass der sehr lang ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2016)

Die Finsternis heist Finsternis, weil's dabei so finster is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2016)

alter Kanal ist schon mal richtig


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> alter Kanal ist schon mal richtig



so weit war ich geistig auch schon - jetzt ist halt die Frage ob das vielleicht dort ist wo es mal durch die Unterführung (Autobahn A6) durch geht, oder weiter davor oder dahinter. Deratige Unterbrechungen gibts da ja einige die keine alte Schleuse beinhalten 

Worzeldorf ist der Anker und keine Bank. Ich tippe mal das ist iwo Nähe Wendelstein oder bei der Raststätte Feucht wo es unter den Autobahnen durch geht
( 49.359993, 11.199941 )


----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2016)

Richtige Gedanken, falscher Punkt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Richtige Gedanken, falscher Punkt



Da ich eh kein Bild hätte, hilft es vielleicht jemand anderes weiter


----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2016)

doch so schwer?
es ist nicht bei der A9  oder A6 Unterführung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Oktober 2016)

A73 gäbe es auch noch 
und dann kommt ja lange nichts mehr ausser alte Schleusen


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2016)

Das Bild ist hier entstanden
49.395819, 11.082877

Dann mache ich mal ein leichteres


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Oktober 2016)

Bänke haben es Dir angetan, hmmm?


----------



## Jojo10 (14. Oktober 2016)

49.468064, 11.130715?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2016)

aber klar


----------



## Jojo10 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ups, jetzt brauch ich ein Bild.
Konnte nicht widerstehen.
Macht mal weiter.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (14. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 49.395819, 11.082877


Aber dann hat Frankonia Trails mit der A 73 doch richtig geraten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Aber dann hat Frankonia Trails mit der A 73 doch richtig geraten.



Hat er schon richtig entschieden, ich dachte an 49.360006, 11.200046 nicht an Königshof.


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2016)

@Jojo10			...ich mach weiter...

Welches `Dal is des´?
(Aufnahme vom letzten Sonntag ;-)


----------



## static (14. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde Aufseßtal meinen.


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich würde Aufseßtal meinen.



Ja - war wohl zu einfach


----------



## Garminator (15. Oktober 2016)

Wie heißt die Hütte, bzw. wo ist sie?


----------



## Cubie (15. Oktober 2016)

Skifreunde-Haus auf der Friesener  Warte?


----------



## Garminator (15. Oktober 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Friesener Warte


Nein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Oktober 2016)

Des is a jägerhüddn glaub ich mit bratworscht budn nem dra


----------



## Garminator (16. Oktober 2016)

Korrektur, mein Fehler: Liegt am westl. Albrandweg.

Da ich das erste Mal den Weg verwechselt habe noch ein Hinweis; im Landkreis Forchheim ( und der zieht sich sehr weit in den Süden)


----------



## derwaaal (17. Oktober 2016)

kommt mir bekannt vor, ist des eine der Alpenvereinshütten in der Fränkischen?


----------



## Garminator (17. Oktober 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Alpenvereinshütten in der Fränkischen


Ist die Hütte eines kleinen lokalen Vereins.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Oktober 2016)

Falkenberghaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. Oktober 2016)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Falkenberghaus?


Nein, die ist glaub ich bei Artelshofen und damit nicht im Kreis Forchheim.


----------



## otti44 (18. Oktober 2016)

Das ist die Wurzhütte des Neunkirchener Skiklubs oben auf dem Lindelberg. Liegt ein wenig versteckt, vom sehr oft verschlammten MTB-Trail aus (ein wenig oberhalb) nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Garminator (18. Oktober 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Wurzhütte


Richtig. Und stimmt, den Trail dort habe ich noch nie trocken erlebt. 
Du bist


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig. Und stimmt, den Trail dort habe ich noch nie trocken erlebt.
> Du bist


Ich schon.


----------



## otti44 (18. Oktober 2016)

Anmerkung:
Die Wurzhütte hat nur in den Wintermonaten und wenn, dann nur Sonntag nachmittags offen. Alle Kuchen sind homemade und sehr lecker, man sitzt dort supergemütlich und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar.
Eine Winterwanderung dorthin lohnt sich in jedem Fall.

Wie so oft, kann ich auch diesmal kein Bild zur Verfügung stellen und gebe dem Nächstschnellsten eine Chance...


----------



## Honigruu (18. Oktober 2016)

Na dann nutz ich doch die Gelegenheit  wo bin ich?  








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Oktober 2016)

Happurger See


----------



## Garminator (18. Oktober 2016)

Nicht in Franken, glaub ich.


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2016)

Fränkische Seenplatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Oktober 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Die Wurzhütte hat nur in den Wintermonaten und wenn, dann nur Sonntag nachmittags offen. Alle Kuchen sind homemade und sehr lecker, man sitzt dort supergemütlich und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar.
> Eine Winterwanderung dorthin lohnt sich in jedem Fall.


gut zu wissen mit den wintermonaten. ich meine, zur hütte zeigt ein wegweiser links weg (bergauf kommend), bevor die schlammecke kommt. ich habe schon zigmal überlegt, ob ich mal den abstecher mache, das kann ich mir dann im sommer weiterhin sparen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2016)

Igelsbachsee oder Hahnenkammsee


----------



## Honigruu (20. Oktober 2016)

Nichts von den bisher genannten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2016)

Froschgrundsee 
Fichtelsee wäre auch noch ne alternative


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2016)

naja und dann hädd ich noch nen geistesblitz, den Riedsee- Mittelsee in Stafflsta 
des is aber a gschmarri weil da is ka wold


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Oktober 2016)

Ködeltalsperre?
Google hilft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigruu (21. Oktober 2016)

Genau! Die Ködeltalsperre oder auch Talsperre Mauthaus 

Du bist


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Oktober 2016)

interessant, dass man im *Ködel*tal trinkwasser speichert


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2016)

Tja vielleicht weil Ködel nichts mit Köttel zutun haben? 

http://www.kaninchenwiese.de/pflege/urin-und-koettelkunde/


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2016)

Oh mei, gleich diese skatologischen Anspielungen .

Mich würde eher interessieren, ob's im Frankenwald auch ansprechende Trails gibt. War nur einmal in der Gegend und biketechnisch nicht besonders angetan. Dafür gab's mit der ehemaligen Zonengrenze und Burg Lauenstein andere Höhepunkte .

Nun ein Bild aus einem anderen Grenzgebiet. Aber regelkonform, hab' extra die Karte konsultiert!



 

Wo bin ich?

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Oktober 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> skatologischen Anspielungen


Sag's doch verständlich:
- Fäkalsprache
- Oaschgschmarri


----------



## Lusio (21. Oktober 2016)

Des schaut aus wei Grossengsee


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Grossengsee


Falls du mein Bild gemeint hast ... falsch.

Ansonsten: wir sind im *Rate*fred, *Mecker*fred gäbe es hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kein-thema-wenig-regeln.25/.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Oktober 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> wir sind im *Rate*fred, *Mecker*fred gäbe es hier



JAWOLL, Frau OBERlehrerin!!!


----------



## alpenpass (22. Oktober 2016)

Du könntest zwischen Hegendorf und Neutras stehen und in Richtung Weisse Wand/...Höhenglückssteig kucken?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Du könntest zwischen Hegendorf und Neutras stehen und in Richtung Weisse Wand/...Höhenglückssteig kucken?


Richtig!

Übrigens: die Regierungsbezirksgrenze zwischen Franken und Oberpfalz verläuft direkt auf den abgebildeten Felsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2016)

Wo schaust Du wegen den Grenzen der Regierungsbezirke? Bei Gogggel mangelts an Details...


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Im Programm Locus für Android kann man die Verwaltungsgrenzen als WMS Overlay über die Karte blenden.

 

Gruß


----------



## scratch_a (22. Oktober 2016)

Mehr Infos erhält man unter https://geoportal.bayern.de/
dort auf Karten, dann "Thema wechseln" auf "Geobasisdaten", "Verwaltung" ...dort stehen dann sämtliche Grenzen (Gemeine, Landkreis, Regierungsbezirk) zur Auswahl...und ansonsten sind dort auch sehr viele Dinge zu finden!


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2016)

Das ist völlig nutzlos.
Die Grenzen der Oberpfalz waren von jeher fließend.

Nach Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch sind sie ja alle "Bazis" zwischen Spessart und Karwendel.
Während Stubenrauch den Oberbayern als typischen Straßenräuber, Wegelagerer, Mauteinnehmer und Wilderer identifiziert, den intellektuell wendigen Franken als typischen Rosstäuscher und Kartenzinker, ist der Oberpfälzer zu gutmütig für groben Raub, zu wenig beredt für den Enkelbetrug. Sein Metier war von Alters her das des *Grenzsteinversetzens*.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich schaue immer ganz altmodisch und analog in die alte UK L29-Karte vom ehem. Landesvermessungsamt.


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Tipps. Hab mich mal an jojos WMS Layer gehalten: sehr fein


----------



## Cubie (23. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist völlig nutzlos.
> Die Grenzen der Oberpfalz waren von jeher fließend.
> 
> Nach Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch sind sie ja alle "Bazis" zwischen Spessart und Karwendel.
> Während Stubenrauch den Oberbayern als typischen Straßenräuber, Wegelagerer, Mauteinnehmer und Wilderer identifiziert, den intellektuell wendigen Franken als typischen Rosstäuscher und Kartenzinker, ist der Oberpfälzer zu gutmütig für groben Raub, zu wenig beredt für den Enkelbetrug. Sein Metier war von Alters her das des *Grenzsteinversetzens*.



Also ich finde "Duolink versetzen" viel witziger
und den Unterhaltungswert geradezu grandios...


----------



## alpenpass (23. Oktober 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Übrigens: die Regierungsbezirksgrenze zwischen Franken und Oberpfalz verläuft direkt auf den abgebildeten Felsen ...


nachdem nun zu den Grenzen fast alles gesagt wurde, hier ein neues Bild zum Schwerpunkt "Bänke":


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Oktober 2016)

sieht aus wie in nem Park von nem Altersheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2016)

Da kennst di aus - des hast scho abgecheckt


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> sieht aus wie in nem Park von nem Altersheim


hihi, das Gebäude, vor dem die Bänke stehen, ist jedenfalls echt alt...


----------



## Achtzig (24. Oktober 2016)

War dieses Gebäude nicht auch schon Gegenstand des Rätsels hier?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2016)

...wäre möglich...2015?!


----------



## Achtzig (24. Oktober 2016)

Also Beitrag #2015 meinst Du schon mal nicht hab ich herausgefunden, das war ein Sandweg Nähe Birkensee...


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2016)

ne sorry, ich dachte an letztes jahr, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Oktober 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Da kennst di aus - des hast scho abgecheckt



Ich war 5 Monate im KH und 6 Monate auf Reha ... das erklärt alles oder? 

Ist das links im Bild eine Grillstelle oder ein Mülleimer?


----------



## Garminator (24. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwo in der Nähe von Behringersdorf?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich war 5 Monate im KH und 6 Monate auf Reha ... das erklärt alles oder?
> 
> Ist das links im Bild eine Grillstelle oder ein Mülleimer?


Mülleimer!


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Irgendwo in der Nähe von Behringersdorf?


zu weit südlich. 

 ...ihr kennt den Ort alle


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Oktober 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ...ihr kennt den Ort alle



Ist der Ort eine Stadt, ein Dorf oder ein Kuhkaff?


----------



## Lusio (24. Oktober 2016)

Waldkrankenhaus


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Oktober 2016)

Weißennohe?


----------



## alpenpass (25. Oktober 2016)

Dreimal nein. Tipp: es ist ein Ort mit militärischer Vergangenheit. Und ich habe gerade im Thread gesucht: der Ort/das Gebäude wurde schon mehrmals gesucht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Oktober 2016)

Tennenlohe - dennoch weiß ich nicht wo dort ein "Menschengatter" mit Bänken sein sollte.

Kolosseum und Steintribüne in Nürnberg haben auch eine "militärische Vergangenheit" und ist zimlich alt


----------



## alpenpass (25. Oktober 2016)

njet.
Beides, gesuchte Örtlichkeit/Gebäude, fällt quasi unter einem Begriff und ist von weit her einsehbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. Oktober 2016)

Dann müste es ja Bamberg sein, aber da kenne ich mch nicht gut aus


----------



## alpenpass (25. Oktober 2016)

Nein, Bamberg ist zu weit Nord-westlich. Die nächste menschliche Ansiedlung hat 2 oder 3 Häuser, ist etwa 500m entfernt und lecker Kuchen gibt's da auch.  ...und ich dachte noch, viel zu einfach, mein Bild


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Oktober 2016)

leckeren Kuchen gibts bei der Kuchenmühle

ehm. militärische Stützpunkte hätte ich noch Feucht, Zirndorf sowie Vach anzubieten


----------



## merkt_p (26. Oktober 2016)

Feste Rothenberg oberhalb von Schnaittach

VG Martin

(das ich mal zum "Stich" komme...)


----------



## alpenpass (26. Oktober 2016)

genau so ist es. Damit bist du dran.


----------



## merkt_p (26. Oktober 2016)

Hier erst mal ohne Tipp


----------



## 83vogel (26. Oktober 2016)

Das müsste kurz vor Haag sein.


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2016)

Bei Aicha, wo es nach Mittelburg hochgeht?


----------



## merkt_p (27. Oktober 2016)

Haag 

der Kameraschwenk etwas weiter rechts und Du siehst die Ruine Neideck (ganz rechts ist schon ein Stück Turm zu erkennen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kolosseum und Steintribüne in Nürnberg haben auch eine "militärische Vergangenheit"


Нет пожалуйста.
Die haben eine faschistische, eine Nazi-Vergangenheit, aber doch keine militärische.
Schliesslich macht man uns doch bis heute (erfolgreich?) weis, die Wehrmacht hätte mit dem Faschismus nix zu tun gehabt....Also diffamiert nicht die braven Soldaten, die zum Erhalt der Hitlerei nur ihre Pflicht getan haben.


----------



## 83vogel (27. Oktober 2016)

Wo steht der kleine Pilz?


----------



## merkt_p (27. Oktober 2016)

Der Parasol im Wald östlich des Paradiestals


----------



## 83vogel (28. Oktober 2016)

Richtig, das ging aber schnell.


----------



## merkt_p (28. Oktober 2016)

das war "Rache" für HAAG 

Bild kommt...


----------



## merkt_p (29. Oktober 2016)

viel spaß beim Raten

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (29. Oktober 2016)

Oberstes Leinleitertal (Trockental) zw. Heroldsmühle und Hohenpölz, hinterm "Unglückstummler".
N49.89818° E11.13641°


----------



## Lusio (29. Oktober 2016)

Nähe Hungerquelle


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Nähe Hungerquelle


Des häddi aa song könna blos kennd des ja kaana.

Ich möchte Dir, Lusio, aber den Vortritt lassen. Mein Antwort-Posting war ja nicht ganz fair.

Ich bin geboren bei km 6 des Leinleitertales und bin hier ja schon als der Hausherr jenes Tales akzeptiert.
Insofern hätte ich besser mein dummes Maul halten sollen, als mich so vorzudrängen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## merkt_p (30. Oktober 2016)

natürlich stimmt die Antwort, alles andere hätte mich enttäuscht Fritz.
Natürlich auch Gratulation an Lusio.

Wer das nächste Bild postet ist mir eigentlich egal.

VG Martin


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2016)

Auf geht's, Lusio.


----------



## Lusio (30. Oktober 2016)

Wie heist der Felsen und wo liegt er?


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2016)

Diesmal sage ich es nicht, obwohl ich es weiß.


----------



## Lusio (1. November 2016)

Hallo,
ist es so schwierig?
Dann ein kleinert Tip, im Tennenloher Forst befindet sich ein Fels der genauso heist wie einer in der Nähe des Fotos.


----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2016)

das ist der Teufelsfinger, und im Tennenloher Forst befindet sich der lächerliche Abklatsch des Teufelstisches


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2016)

"Die Gabel des Teufels hat drei Zacken" (St. Otto, Nationalheiliger der Ostfriesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. November 2016)

Teufel hin, Teufel her, ich bevorzuge des Teufels Badestube


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2016)

*derwaaal *

ist klar dass du das kennst, ich war ja erst vor kurzem mit dir dort. Das nächst Bild bitte.


----------



## microbat (2. November 2016)

...die "Kiesel" im Tenne bekamen alle 'nen Namensschild, sonst (er)kennt die ja niemand...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. November 2016)

nicht nur die "Kiesel"


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2016)

Der Teufelstisch im Tennenloher ist aber um einiges größer als der bei Guttenburg.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. November 2016)

ist das der fels in der nähe der steilwandkurve? also ich mein den tenne-teufels-tisch...


----------



## Lusio (3. November 2016)

Ja wenn du den Platz meinst wo sie gelegentlich Sand rausholen nähe Wildpferde


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Das nächst Bild bitte.


mir gehen langsam die Bilder ohne Menschen mit interpretierbaren Landschaften aus, die noch nicht gepostet wurden.
Vielleicht sollte ich doch wieder mal mit SuShu fahren. 
Hier ein Versuch (alternativ hätte ich noch massig Bilder aus El Chorro):


----------



## Garminator (3. November 2016)

Das ist Hiltpoltstein. Anbei ein Bild aus einer anderen Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2016)

in dem Fall aus Richtung Rüsselbach! 
Du hast recht!
Hast Du wohl das Lindenbräu-Schild erkannt?


----------



## Garminator (3. November 2016)

Nein, aber ist eine meiner Hausstrecken mit dem Renner.


----------



## Lusio (3. November 2016)

Ihr ward aber schnell, die Ansicht kenne ich auch da bin ich auch öfter mit´n Renner unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. November 2016)

des hädd sogar ich gewussd weil da kommd mei alde her. also ned aus der burch sondern aus dem städdla


----------



## LeFritzz (3. November 2016)

Do hässd sogoa den auf da Fleischbruggn frong könna.


----------



## Garminator (3. November 2016)

Dann mal ein Bild, welches sich nahe der Oberpfalz befindet, aber definitiv noch in Mittelfranken liegt.
Es reicht der Name des Hügels, auf dem sich der Aussichtspunkt befindet. War früher mal auch Standort einer alten Wehrburg oder auch, wie man im Mittelalter sagte, eines "Hauses".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. November 2016)

Pommelsbrunner Gegend?


----------



## beneh (3. November 2016)

Stehst du zwischen Förrenbach und See? 

Im Hintergrund ist definitiv Hohenstadt zu sehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2016)

Das müsste Altes Haus P. 532.9 südlich von Pommelsbrunn, gegenüber von Zankelstein sein. Pommelsbrunn unten im Tal, links oben Houbirg.

Die Trails dort wollte ich schon lange ausprobieren, ist der letzte Mugl, der mir bei Pommelsbrunn noch fehlt .


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2016)

mein Bildla ist aber vom Schotterweg aufgenommen, also nix Renner!


----------



## alpenpass (4. November 2016)

Zu spät, aber den Baum kenn ich auch.  Der ist oben auf der Mühlkoppe. Und dort ist auch der Burgstall "Altes Haus". Da gibt's wirklich
einige lohnenswerte Wege.
 Doch Lenka war jedenfalls schneller.


----------



## Achtzig (4. November 2016)

Hieß da nicht irgendwas so ähnlich wie Müllkippe? Vielleicht Mühlkoppe? Und wo sind die Fahnen?




Edit: Mist, @alpenpass war schneller...


----------



## CC. (4. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Die Trails dort wollte ich schon lange ausprobieren, ist der letzte Mugl, der mir bei Pommelsbrunn noch fehlt .



Gut geraten. Fahr da mal hin. Der Begriff "Mugl" relativiert sich dort recht schnell. Die Trails zwischen Lichtenegg und Houbirg müssen den Vergleich mit den Haufen hier vor der Haustür überhaupt nicht scheuen - bis auf die Höhe. Gerade der an der Mühlkoppe. Viel Spaß! 

*ich bin offensichtlich nicht der Einzige, der "Müllkippe" in der Karte gelesen hatte


----------



## Garminator (4. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Altes Haus P. 532.9


Das sagt mir nichts. Aber wenn du damit, wie beschrieben, die Mühlkoppe meinst, liegst du richtig.
Ansonsten wäre "alpenpass" dran.


----------



## alpenpass (4. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das sagt mir nichts. Aber wenn du damit, wie beschrieben, die Mühlkoppe meinst, liegst du richtig.
> Ansonsten wäre "alpenpass" dran.


Das Würde ich auch gern verstehen: _Altes Haus P. 532.9   _ Ansonsten gebe ich wie gesagt gern @Lenka K. den Vortritt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das Würde ich auch gern verstehen: _Altes Haus P. 532.9   _



naja, ich vermute mal
Altes Haus = Altes Haus ( Burg )
P = Pommelsbrunn
_532.9_ = _532.9_ m ü. NN



kann damit aber auch falsch liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (4. November 2016)

klingt gut und logisch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2016)

muss aber nicht heissen das es richtig ist


----------



## Lenka K. (4. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> P = Pommelsbrunn


Fast richtig .

P. = Punkt, die Höhenangabe.

Hab' die ATK25 G11 Hersbruck zitiert, auf der neuen 50er steht nur "Burgstall". Wo findet man die Bezeichnung "Mühlkoppe"?

Aber ich glaub', ich meine schon das richtige. Jetzt muss ich noch ein Bild finden .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wo findet man die Bezeichnung "Mühlkoppe"?



z.B. auf Wiki
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgstall_Altes_Haus_(Pommelsbrunn)



> *Geographische Lage*
> Der Burgstall der Spornburg liegt etwa 900 Meter südsüdöstlich der Kirche in Pommelsbrunn auf der Spornkuppe der 532,9 m ü. NN[1] hohen Mühlkoppe, dem Nordnordwestausläufer des 558,5 m ü. NN[1] hohen Laubergs.



Und hier, Ansicht der Mühlkoppe:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgs...runn)#/media/File:Burgstall_Altes_Haus_05.JPG


----------



## Lenka K. (4. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> z.B. auf Wiki


Verstehe. Aber von einer Karte war hier auch die Rede? Für uns Analogantiquitäten ...


Weiter geht's mit dem Rätseln.

Einfach, aber einfach schön





Wo bin ich? (nicht was sehe ich )

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## alpenpass (5. November 2016)

Danke, Wieder etwas klüger geworden @Lenka K. die Karte erwähnte ja CC, ich kann "nur" digital anbieten:http://www.gpsies.com/createTrack.do mit der OSM-Ansicht arbeiten und mit dem zoom "spielen". Nur auf wenigen Zoomstufen findest du weiterführende Bezeichnungen, Namen, etc.
Zum Bild: Du könntest  südlich der Burg Hohenstein beim Fränkischen Gebirgsweg stehen. Die ungefähren Koordinaten sollten 49.58341°N 11.42143°E sein?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> südlich der Burg Hohenstein beim Fränkischen Gebirgsweg


Ja, es ist die nette Abfahrt runter ins Kirchensittenbachtal. Und an der Stelle gibt's immer wieder schöne Farbenspiele: im Frühjahr ein Meer aus Löwenzahn und im Herbst das bunte Laub, darüber die thronende Burg ....

Re. Karten: ev. könnte @CC. das Rätsel lösen, würde mich interessieren, weil die Mühlkoppe in keiner meiner Papierkarten steht (amtliche 50er alt, neu oder 25er neu), aber vielleicht meinte auch er die OSM.


----------



## CC. (5. November 2016)

Mist, mal wieder zu spät. Schönes Foto. Müßte sogar die Waldecke sein, wo ein Wegweiser vom FGW in 50x60cm hängt. Der erspart das lästige Auseinanderfalten der Papierkarten _während_ des Fahrens - weil weithin sichtbar. Nein, Scherz beiseite. Ich verwende auch nur OSM-basierte Digitalkarten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Verstehe. Aber von einer Karte war hier auch die Rede? Für uns Analogantiquitäten ...



Damit könnte ich dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (5. November 2016)

Schöne Karten habt ihr. Dann bring ich mal ein Bild von einer Rennradtour. Bin gespannt,

 ob jemand die Perspektive kennt. ein Tipp vorneweg, Die hintere "Bergkette" liegt schon in der Oberpfalz. Es reicht aus, die nächstgelegene Ortschaft zu nennen.


----------



## alpenpass (6. November 2016)

Tipp1: Die Bergspitze links hinten ist der Ossinger.


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2016)

zwischen Krottensee und Königstein?


----------



## Cubie (6. November 2016)

Rate mal ins Blaue...
Hartenstein ???


----------



## alpenpass (6. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> zwischen Krottensee und Königstein?


Schon zu zu weit im Osten.


Cubie schrieb:


> Rate mal ins Blaue...
> Hartenstein ???


 schon wärmer, aber zu weit weg.  Tipp 2: Hartenstein liegt in Blickrichtung knapp rechts von der markanten Kuppe vorne.


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2016)

zwischen Engenthal und Grünreuth? 
Seit mich da mal ne Katze vom Renner geholt hat, bin ich da nicht mehr entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (6. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> zwischen Engenthal und Grünreuth?
> Seit mich da mal ne Katze vom Renner geholt hat, bin ich da nicht mehr entlang.


Schöne Ecke, aber auch zu weit südöstlich.
Noch ein Tipp: Betzenstein im Rücken ist vom Standort aus nahezu gleichweit entfent wie Hartenstein.


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2016)

Viehhofen?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Seit mich da mal ne Katze vom Renner geholt hat


Wieder eine Bestätigung für meine RR-Phobie: rennradeln ist einfach saugefährlich!
Duck und weg 

Wobei, im Bayerwald wäre mein Freund einmal ums Haar von einem Hirsch über den Haufen gelaufen ...


----------



## alpenpass (6. November 2016)

Bingo. Der Standpunkt ist auf dem höchsten Punkt der Straße zwischen Viehhofen und Eichenstruth. Bleib ich jedesmal stehen und glotze gen Osten.  Damit bist du dran.


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2016)

Ist eine Standardrunde von mir, aber noch nie so gesehen, da immer im Rücken. 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> rennradeln ist einfach saugefährlich


Die Katze hat es überlebt, ich lag im Krankenhaus.

Aber nun mal wieder was einfaches:


----------



## Sportback513 (7. November 2016)

@Garminator
Kommt mir bekannt vor 
Ich glaub da sind wir schon vorbeigeradelt
Da löse ich mal nicht,wäre unfair.

Bin mir aber zu 100% sicher,das z.B. @FrankoniaTrails ,das kennen müsste


----------



## Garminator (7. November 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da sind wir schon vorbeigeradelt


Stimmt, war mit dir. Ich denke aber, dass dies alle der üblichen Verdächtigen schon gesehen haben.
Bilder werden halt durch den verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen Sommer langsam knapp.


----------



## Garminator (8. November 2016)

Zwar viel Aktivität in der "Bikeschaukel", aber hier tote Hose. Daher mal eine kleine Hilfe:
Nicht weit davon entfernt ist ein schöner Aussichtspunkt ins Wiesenttal.


----------



## derwaaal (9. November 2016)

na gut, Nähe Hummerstein?


----------



## Garminator (9. November 2016)

Falsche Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (10. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Zwar viel Aktivität in der "Bikeschaukel", aber hier tote Hose. Daher mal eine kleine Hilfe:
> Nicht weit davon entfernt ist ein schöner Aussichtspunkt ins Wiesenttal.


Null Plan, aber um mich zu nähern, ist der schöne Aussichtspunkt die Burg Neideck?


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2016)

Diesmal die richtige Seite, aber die kleine Kapelle liegt südlich vom ersten Ratepunkt.


----------



## Lusio (10. November 2016)

Ist das die Kapelle zwischen Wallerwarte und Schlüsselstein? Könnte nach Karte passen.


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Kapelle zwischen Wallerwarte und Schlüsselstein


Ja, richtig. 
Frage an Sportback513: Die Abfahrt da runter durch den Friedwald, lohnt die sich?


----------



## Lusio (10. November 2016)

Das Motiv kennt vemutlich fast jeder. die Frage ist wo stehe ich da.


----------



## alpenpass (11. November 2016)

Na ich würde schätzen, Du stehst 300-400m nördlich von Kersbach, evtl. bei der Brücke über dem Kersbach?


----------



## Lusio (11. November 2016)

Schon nah dran aber nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Sportback513 (11. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ja, richtig.
> Frage an Sportback513: Die Abfahrt da runter durch den Friedwald, lohnt die sich?



Ich bin die bislang nur einmal gelaufen und das ist schon etwas her.
Die dürfte zum fahren nicht sooo interessant sein....


----------



## Lusio (13. November 2016)

Ist das so schwer?
Vom gezeugten Felsen hat mann einen schönen Blick nach Nürnberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (13. November 2016)

Der Felsen ist natürlich der Glatzenstein.
Der Foto-Standort ist nicht so leicht zu sagen. Du stehst vermutlich ziemlich genau westlich vom Glatzenstein. Ich hätte jetzt das gleiche geraten wie @alpenpass. Aber vielleicht ist das Foto von noch weiter weg aufgenommen... von der der Schnaittach evtl.


----------



## Garminator (13. November 2016)

Grünpunkt Wanderweg von Kersbach zum Glatzenstein?


----------



## Lusio (13. November 2016)

*@static* nähert sich schon an.


----------



## alpenpass (14. November 2016)

Vielleicht stehst du auch auf Blaustrich zwischen dem Kersbacher Hüllweiher und dem Rothenberg?


----------



## Achtzig (14. November 2016)

Möglich wäre auch der alte Schnaittacher Weg (was wohl dem Blaustrich entspricht) oder die Auffahrt zum Rothenberg.


----------



## Lusio (14. November 2016)

Es ist der Weg zwischen Schnaittach und Kersbach. Von Schnaittach kommend kurz bevor Blaustrich zum Rothenberg abbiegt aber da 
alpenpass so nah dran war lass ich das gelten. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (14. November 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Es ist der Weg zwischen Schnaittach und Kersbach. Von Schnaittach kommend kurz bevor Blaustrich zum Rothenberg abbiegt aber da
> alpenpass so nah dran war lass ich das gelten. Du bist dran.


Das nennt sich bei uns übrigens "das Aichig"


----------



## alpenpass (14. November 2016)

Dank euch beiden - wieder was dazugelernt
Nächste Runde, wo stehe ich?


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2016)

ist das hier?
49.394392, 11.070084


----------



## pristo (14. November 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ist das hier?
> 49.394392, 11.070084


Ja, hätte ich auch gesagt. Der Föhrenbuck am Nürnberger Hafen.


----------



## alpenpass (15. November 2016)

Das ging ja schnell. Ihr liegt natürlich beide richtig Damit übergebe ich an @Milan0


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2016)

War meine erste Radtour in Nbg da hoch


----------



## alpenpass (15. November 2016)

Und ich wurde vor bald 40 Jahren mit meinen Vereinskollegen  von unserem Crosstrainer da immer hochgescheucht - 3 Einheiten Fahren - 1 Einheit laufen- 3Einh....  heute kann ich die Aussicht mehr geniessen 

Zu Deinem Bild: Ist das einer der Weiher in der Scherau bei Leinburg?


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2016)

Tja damit hast du Recht und darfst gleich wieder das nächste Bild einstellen


----------



## alpenpass (16. November 2016)

wird immer schwerer, noch Bilder zu finden Wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## Lusio (16. November 2016)

Errinnert mich an die Straße vom Lindelberghof nach Reichenschwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. November 2016)

Mich erinnert's an die Straße, die zur Edelweißhütte führt...


----------



## Achtzig (16. November 2016)

Oder geht der Weg nach Oberndorf?


----------



## alpenpass (16. November 2016)

Ihr seit ja alle schon  nah dran.  @ Lusio: nur ein Teil deiner Antwort ist richtig. Wenn du das nochmal präzisierst, hast Du's!


----------



## Lusio (16. November 2016)

Rechts ist die Hutweide von Reichenschwand und im Rücken hast du den Weg zum Hansgörgel hoch oder am Hang entlang nach Oberndorf/Reichenschwand


----------



## alpenpass (17. November 2016)

Hallo Lusio, du verwirrst wirklich mit Deinen Angaben zu Reichenschwand. 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich als Nürnberger ein geringeres Verständnis der Ortsbezeichnungen habe. Trotzdem glaube, ich dass Du meinen Standpunkt erkannt hast.
(Um Dir  meine Verwirrung kurz zu verdeutlichen: Ich stehe oben nahe am Wasserwerk an der Strasse zwischen dem Lindelberghof und Altensittenbach. Ich blicke geradeaus auf den Hersbrucker Michelsberg. Der Hutanger rechts gehört nach meinem Kenntnisstand  zu ASB.)
 Und du hast  Recht damit, dass im Rücken der Weg zum Hansgörgel hoch, bzw. die Wege nach Reichenschwand, Oberndorf und Leuzenberg abzweigen. 
Um das Ganze aber nun abzukürzen, übergebe ich den Ball an dich.


----------



## Lusio (17. November 2016)

Hallo alpenpass genau den Platz meine ich auch. Bild kommt später muss es erst noch suchen


----------



## Lusio (17. November 2016)

Mal wieder was zum Thema Bank, wo stand die Bank


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2016)

Zwei Burschen saßen auf einer Bank.
Der eine roch, der andre stank.
Da sprach der Roch zum Stank:
I geh jetzt auf a andre Bank.


----------



## Achtzig (18. November 2016)

Vielleicht am Arzberg? Wenn das stimmt steht sie da noch und stand nicht nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (18. November 2016)

Wow richtig, nein die stand da bei meinem letzten Besuch stand nur noch ihre Schwester, es waren mal zwei.


 
hier von der anderen Seite.
Du bist dran.


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2016)

Wann war das? Am 10.09. waren noch beide Bänke oben 
Die Abfahrt von der Bank runter hat es teilweise in sich, zumindest was mein Können anbelangt.


----------



## Garminator (18. November 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Abfahrt von der Bank runter


Meinst du den "Rotkreuz-Wanderweg" runter in Richtung Westen oder den Downhill der Locals, den die gebaut haben in Richtung Ellenbach?
Den habe ich auch in ehrfürchtiger Erinnerung und noch nie geschafft.


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2016)

Meinte den "Peroni-DH". Der "Foxhole" nach Ellenbach ist meines Erachtens um einiges einfacher und schneller zu fahren.


----------



## Lusio (18. November 2016)

Am 16.10 war die zweite Bankgruppe weg. Der DH ist machbar und teils recht spassig wenn man konzentriert zur sache geht und die Drop´s ausläßt.


----------



## Lusio (21. November 2016)

*@Achtzig* wo bleibt dein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (22. November 2016)

Ach Herrje, sorry! Bin zur zeit ein wenig beschäftigt... Aber hier das Foto, ich hoffe, wir hetten es noch nicht?


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2016)

Wie jetzt? Kennt den echt keiner?


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2016)

Neeeeeeee!!!. Ist der vielleicht im Bereich zwischen Schwaig und Lauf?


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2016)

Nein, da is er nicht, der Gute. Eher ein wenig östlicher. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da (zumindest in der Nähe) die meisten der üblichen Verdächtigen hier schon mal waren... @Garminator , Du warst da mit sicher schon mal gegenüber gestanden, wie ein Rätselbild aus 2015 von Dir beweist. Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass dieser "Waldarbeiter" so neu ist, wenn Du ihn bei Deinem Besuch dort "oben" nicht gesehen hast.
Sollten jetzt aber genug Tipps sein?


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2016)

Happurg?


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2016)

Na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2016)

Auf'm Deckersberg vielleicht (gelb-Punkt-Weg)? Steht glaub ich gegenüber von diesem Metallkreuz, das wir schonmal hatten, wenn ich mich richtig erinner...


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2016)

@WarriorPrincess : Na also, geht doch! Das Kreuz hatte Garminator tätsächlich schon mal gepostet. Du bist dran!


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2016)

Letzthin wollte ich da mal wieder hoch. 2014 oder 2015, wann mein Bild entstanden ist, war er glaube ich, noch nicht da. Vielleich habe ich vor lauter Schwarz vor den Augen ihn auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2016)

Dann mal los: Wo findet sich diese schöne Felsformation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (24. November 2016)

Richtung Eggloffstein, kurz nach der Abzweigung Thuisbrunn, linker Hand???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2016)

Nein.


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2016)

Beim Hochberg?


----------



## Lusio (25. November 2016)

am Hansgörgel


----------



## Achtzig (25. November 2016)

Also am Hansgörgel wär mir diese Perspektive bisher verborgen geblieben...?


----------



## otti44 (25. November 2016)

Dieses Bild wurde unmittelbar neben der Esperhöhle geschossen.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. November 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild wurde unmittelbar neben der Esperhöhle geschossen.


Das würde mich wundern ...


----------



## otti44 (25. November 2016)

Weshalb würde dich das wundern, Lenka? Nur weil die Höhle nicht mit abgelichtet ist?


----------



## otti44 (25. November 2016)

...von den Bäumen und dem Laub auf dem Boden, etc, kommt das imho schon ganz gut hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. November 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Weshalb würde dich das wundern


Weil ich die abgebildeten Hänge für zu flach halte. Die Sonne scheint eventuell auch von der falschen Seite ... aber warten wir mal ab!


----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Weil ich die abgebildeten Hänge für zu flach halte. Die Sonne scheint eventuell auch von der falschen Seite ... aber warten wir mal ab!


Nun, die Steilheit der Hänge lässt sich ja vielleicht mit größeren Baggerarbeiten erhöhen.
Der Lauf der Sonne wird sich aber schwerlich ändern lassen....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Beim Hochberg?


Wo ist der? Also vermutlich nein ...




Lusio schrieb:


> am Hansgörgel


Nein.



otti44 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild wurde unmittelbar neben der Esperhöhle geschossen.


Du scheinst überzeugt, aber: Nein.

Tipp scheint angebracht zu sein. Der Name dieses Felses ist (laut Gpsies) auf seine Form/Aussehen zurückzuführen... Dann strengt mal eure Phantasie an.


----------



## Lusio (25. November 2016)

Am Glatzenstein von Siegersdorf kommend gibt es solche Felsen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2016)

Ein bisschen östlich du suchen musst...


----------



## Lusio (25. November 2016)

Ich meine nicht unten in Siegersdorf sondern oben wo es schon flach wird und nach westen zum Aussichtsfelsen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2016)

Das ist schön, aber trotzdem ist es nicht am Glatzenstein... Es liegen noch ein paar Berge dazwischen...


----------



## alpenpass (25. November 2016)

Könnte auch am alten Schloß unweit von Affalter/Düsselbach sein.


----------



## CC. (25. November 2016)

Riffler / Düsselbacher Wand


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Riffler / Düsselbacher Wand


Sehr nah ... wenn man bei Gpsies weit genug reinzoomt, taucht der Name des Felsen auf


----------



## CC. (25. November 2016)

Lochfels


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2016)

Hm, anscheinend bin ich die einzige, die nach dem Anstieg langsam genug ist, den Felsen zu bemerken und dort anzuhalten und um eine Ausrede für die Pause zu haben, ein Foto macht... 
Dem Namen nach ist der Fels eine Form, in der ein Element, das dem Namen nach dem Ort am Fuße dieses Berges entstammen könnte, oft auftritt. (Dann wird das Bilderrätsel halt zum Sprachrätsel )


----------



## Garminator (26. November 2016)

Welle bei Fischbrunn?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. November 2016)

Ja, genau!


----------



## alpenpass (26. November 2016)

...dann kann es sich nur noch um  die Eschenbacher Geißkirche handeln.


----------



## alpenpass (26. November 2016)

aah! ... cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (27. November 2016)

Das waren noch Zeiten:






Wo ist die Abfahrt?


----------



## Jojo10 (27. November 2016)

Hallo

Es ist echt hart, wenn man weiß wo das ist, darf aber nicht raten, weil man eh schon 4 Bilder im Rückstand ist.
Ich muss mehr fotografieren. Vorsatz für 2017.

Gruß


----------



## Lusio (27. November 2016)

Hallo das kenne ich auch sehr gut da ist mir mal beim Gabel abstimmen diese durchgeschlagen mit der Folge eines Überschlages. Aber warum fährst du nicht über den Sandstein dieser ist auch nass sehr griffig.


----------



## Garminator (27. November 2016)

Bin ich beim nächstenmal gefahren. Bei dem Bild hatte ich Familie dabei, daher als Vorfahrer die einfachere Strecke.
An dem Tag, vor einer Woche war ja im Wald die Hölle los. So viele Radler, Jogger, Nordic walker und Spaziergänger mit Hund/Kind habe ich die letzten Jahre dort noch nie gesehen. Einer ist da auch mit nem E-Bike Downhiller rumgefahren. 200 mm Doppelbrücke.


----------



## static (27. November 2016)

Hm, Winterleite ist es nicht, oder?


----------



## alpenpass (27. November 2016)

...sehr schön festgehalten, wenn ich mir da den jetzigen Zustand vor Augen halte...


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2016)

Von wann ist das denn? War schon ewig nimmer da ...


----------



## Garminator (28. November 2016)

static schrieb:


> Winterleite


Richtig, die Abfahrt runter zum Wolfsgraben. Die einfachere. Das Bild ist vom vorletzten Wochenende.


----------



## static (28. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig, die Abfahrt runter zum Wolfsgraben. Die einfachere. Das Bild ist vom vorletzten Wochenende.


Ah, doch! Ich kenne den Anblick sonst nur von oben 

Dann gleich das nächste Bild:




Das Objekt im Hintergrund dürfte schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (28. November 2016)

Winterleite ist des eigentlich nicht aber ganz nah dran. Winterleite ist oben die Hangkannte.


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2016)

Der Fernsehturm von spies im südosten als bewegen wir uns in die Pottenstener Gegend


----------



## static (28. November 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Der Fernsehturm von spies im südosten


schon mal richtig

Von Pottenstein aus liegt der Turm allerdings genau südlich.
Der gesuchte Ort ist viel dichter und der Turm liegt ziemlich genau südöstlich.


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2016)

Stimmt wenn ich in die Karte schaue das erste war Bauchgefühl. Also sind wir im Trubachtal in der Ecke Wolfsberg.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2016)

Stumpferlesstein P.596 bei Hiltpoltstein, denke ich.

Schönes Foto übrigens!


----------



## Achtzig (28. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schönes Foto übrigens!



Finde ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (28. November 2016)

Danke! 



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stumpferlesstein P.596 bei Hiltpoltstein


Auf dem Stumpferlestein gibt es keine Bank, nur einen Stahlring und der ist auch nur kletternd erreichbar 
Ich denke, du meinst eher den Aussichtspunkt "Badersberg".
Du bist aber schon mal näher dran! Der Parkplatz bei Hiltpoltstein war Start und Ziel der Rundtour.
Den Trail in direkter Nähe des Fotomotives kennst du auch 

Der gesuchte Ort ist ein Aussichtspunkt auf einem beliebten Kletterfelsen.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2016)

static schrieb:


> Den Trail in direkter Nähe des Fotomotives kennst du auch




Trotzdem muss es die Hexenküche sein, P.602, Gelbkreis. War allerdings noch nie mim Radl da, wieder was zum Nachholen. Und klettertechnisch find' ich die Hexenküche ziemlich überbewertet .


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2016)

Da könnte man ja fast einen Nebenschauplatz aufmachen. Titel: Bänke Frankens


----------



## static (29. November 2016)

Der Punkt an dem das Foto entstanden ist, ist eine Sackgasse. Man kommt also nicht direkt dran vorbei. Ich hab auch das Rad auf der Hälfte des Zustiegs liegen gelassen.

Es ist nicht die Hexenküche! Es gibt noch ein Stück weiter eine sehr beliebtes Klettergebiet an dem auch ein bekannter Trail entlang führt.
Alles mit sehr tierischen Bezeichnungen... ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (29. November 2016)

Silberecke?


----------



## static (29. November 2016)

Silberecke ist ja im Prinzip die Hexenküche.

Ihr versteift euch zu sehr auf Hiltpoltstein. Wir sind schon noch ein paar Kilometer weiter weg!
Vielleicht war die Angabe oben mit Süd-Ost zu grob. Süd-Süd-Ost passt wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## Achtzig (29. November 2016)

Also S-S-O wäre dann ja eher die Richtung Obertrubach, Bärenfels?


----------



## static (29. November 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also S-S-O wäre dann ja eher die Richtung Obertrubach, Bärenfels?


Exakt. Irgendwo auf der Linie!
Viel bleibt ja jetzt nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

Langer Berg bei Stierberg mit dem nordseitig massakrierten Fuchsweg? Hab' das Teil immer nur umrundet, aber wenn's von oben so eine schöne Aussicht gibt, muss ich da beim nächsten mal hoch .


----------



## static (29. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Langer Berg bei Stierberg mit dem nordseitig massakrierten Fuchsweg? Hab' das Teil immer nur umrundet, aber wenn's von oben so eine schöne Aussicht gibt, muss ich da beim nächsten mal hoch .


Ja, jetzt bist du richtig! 
Bekommst du noch den Fels-Namen hin, auf dem der Aussichtspunkt liegt? Gibt da eigentlich nur einen mit einer Bank drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

Stierberger Gemsenwand? Aber auf der OSM-Karte steht da nirgends eine Bank ... Auf jedem Fall klettertechnisch nicht der Hammer und überlaufen auch noch. Lieber auf ein Bier zum Fischer .


----------



## static (29. November 2016)

.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

static schrieb:


> Auf hoher Zoomstufe wird die Bank dargestellt: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/49.67616/11.37882


Aha, hab' eine andere Version benutzt, da ist die Bank nicht drin. Bild kommt später, auch wenn es ganz schwierig wird, das Niveau zu halten .


----------



## derwaaal (29. November 2016)

Ja, das Bild ist echt schön!


----------



## Lusio (29. November 2016)

Ok dann ist auf jedenfall Stierberg in der Nähe


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> massakrierten Fuchsweg


Also ich bin dieses Jahr mal den Fuchsweg westseitig gefahren. Der Trail ist unbeschädigt, nur ein paar Meter davon links unterhalb haben wieder die Harvester gewütet.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Fuchsweg westseitig


Oder eher südwestseitig. Der ist ja NOCH unberührt. Der Massaker fand auf der Nordseite auf dem Flowtrail statt.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2016)

Hat a bissl gedauert, wird langsam eng mit den Rätselbildern ... 





Anhaltspunkte vorhanden, wo stehe ich wohl?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (1. Dezember 2016)

Rabenstein bei Schesslitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Rabenstein bei Schesslitz


GAAAAANZ falsch. Sind die zwei Wahrzeichen wirklich so schlecht zu erkennen?


----------



## Garminator (1. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> schlecht zu erkennen?


Für mich bei dem kleinen Bildschirm schon.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich untertitele extra für den @Garminator

Man sieht viele grüne Bäume, links der Bildmitte ein Gebäude mit zwei Zwiebeltürmen und rechts der Bildmitte, auf einer Anhöhe, ein weisses Gebäude mit einem Turm.
Schon besser?


----------



## Garminator (1. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schon besser?


Jetzt nimmt es Gestalt an.


----------



## CC. (1. Dezember 2016)

Man muß aber sagen, daß die Bildchen, die man für tapatalk ausgeliefert kriegt, schon arg komprimiert sind. Aber die zwei Kirchen hab ich grad noch erkannt.
Ich tippe mal auf südwestliches Hinterland von Gößweinstein.


----------



## Garminator (1. Dezember 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> südwestliches Hinterland


Ich tendiere eher zu Nordost. Vielleicht beim Sieghardfels. Aber nur geraten, den Schwarzring und den Blaukreuz wollte ich schon lange mal fahren, hat aber bisher nie gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (1. Dezember 2016)

was man da sieht ist die Burg und die Basilika von Gössweisntein, vielleicht hilft das jmd., den Standort der Fotografin kenne ich leider nicht


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> beim Sieghardfels


Geht doch! 

Ich stehe zwar ein kleines Stück davor am Waldrand, aber du bist nah genug dran! Die Abfahrt ("Kulturweg", nicht! Blaukreuz) ist eine gute Alternative, wenn es weiter nach Tüchersfeld gehen soll. Nur das letzte Stück kurz vor der B470 war in diesem Sommer ziemlich zugewachsen, vor zwei Jahren jedoch noch bestens fahrbar.


----------



## CC. (1. Dezember 2016)

Blau ist grün, SW ist NO.
*zefix


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2016)

Langsam wird es schwer.
Wo steh ich hier?


----------



## 83vogel (3. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht am Walberla


----------



## Garminator (3. Dezember 2016)

Nicht ganz, ca. 3 bis 4 km entfernt.


----------



## 83vogel (3. Dezember 2016)

Da fällt mir nur noch der Rothenstein ein, der ist aber nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Cubie (3. Dezember 2016)

Högelstein?


----------



## Garminator (3. Dezember 2016)

83vogel schrieb:


> Rothenstein


Der Rodenstein ist auch falsche Richtung


----------



## Garminator (3. Dezember 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Högelstein?


Ja, siehe nachfolgendes Bild


Moment, suche noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (3. Dezember 2016)

Ah da ist es


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Dezember 2016)

edit


----------



## Cubie (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 2. Advent 
und viel Spaß mit dem nächsten Bild


----------



## otti44 (4. Dezember 2016)

Blick auf Oberlindelbach vom "Höllholz" aus.


----------



## Cubie (4. Dezember 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> Blick auf Oberlindelbach vom "Höllholz" aus.


ganz kalt...


----------



## derwaaal (4. Dezember 2016)

Friesen?


----------



## Cubie (5. Dezember 2016)

schon viel wärmer,
aber der Ort im Tal ist nicht Friesen...


----------



## boulderro (5. Dezember 2016)

Ort Lohndorf und du bist über Tiefenellern?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Dezember 2016)

Könnte das ein Blick vom Schnepfenstein zum Hummerstein sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (6. Dezember 2016)

boulderro schrieb:


> Ort Lohndorf und du bist über Tiefenellern?


wieder kälter....


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Könnte das ein Blick vom Schnepfenstein zum Hummerstein sein?


ganz kalt...


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Cubie (6. Dezember 2016)

static schrieb:


> Ich war selbst noch nicht in der Gegend. Nach Karten-Bild-Vergleich würde ich sagen, der Ort im Bild ist Stackendorf.
> Links ausserhalb des Bildbereichs wird Frankendorf sein.
> Du stehst vermutlich auf dem Westlichen Albrandweg oder dem Blaustrich.
> https://opentopomap.org/#map=15/49.82616/11.07720


Super Static,
den Indizienprozeß hast du gewonnen...
Ich steh zwar weder auf  den Albrandweg oder dem Blausstrichweg,
sondern da wo die schönen Trails sind , bzw. da wo der rote Pfeil hindeutet.

Die Antwort lasse ich gerne gelten...

Du bist an der Reihe!


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Cubie (6. Dezember 2016)

Baunach, beim Messingschlager?


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (6. Dezember 2016)

Hat nicht Hersbruck sowas gebaut?


----------



## static (6. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## der_erce (7. Dezember 2016)

Guido Tschuggs gebauter Bikepark in Veitsbronn! Bist du wohl von dort?


----------



## Achtzig (7. Dezember 2016)

Oh, kurz hab ich gedacht da kann jemand Gedanken lesen: Genau so schaut unser Garten in meinen Träumen aus


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2016)

Ah, stimmt, in Veitsbronn ist ja auch einer, der von 8inch-racing initial gebaut wurde.

wollte schon Bilder von Obermichelbach posten und das das ja nicht der ist


----------



## der_erce (7. Dezember 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ah, stimmt, in Veitsbronn ist ja auch einer, der von 8inch-racing initial gebaut wurde.
> 
> wollte schon Bilder von Obermichelbach posten und das das ja nicht der ist



Veitsbronn hat den ja schon länger als `Michelbach. Die haben das Projekt Dirtpark im letzten Jahr samt Genehmigung etc. aus dem Boden gestampft. Bist schon dort gefahren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Veitsbronn hat den ja schon länger als `Michelbach. Die haben das Projekt Dirtpark im letzten Jahr samt Genehmigung etc. aus dem Boden gestampft. Bist schon dort gefahren?



ne, leider noch net, muss mal an einem Wochenende ne Tagestour machen, Veitsbronn - Obermichelbach - Diespeck 

Und ganz früher hatte Alex Loos mit der damaligen Firma 8inch-racing schon nen Dirtpark auf dem Gelände gebaut gehabt:












nachdem das aber wohl immer mehr verfallen ist, hatte man dann Guido angeheuert, damit der das auf Vordermann bringt.


----------



## der_erce (7. Dezember 2016)

Genau - zumal der auch nicht wirklich Rookytauglich war. Jetzt kann auch mein Junior dort fahren


----------



## static (7. Dezember 2016)

. für die ganz kleinen!


----------



## der_erce (7. Dezember 2016)

static schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Ich bin aus Erlangen, aber solche Anlagen sind in den Gemeinden auf dem Land offenbar deutlich einfacher zu realisieren...
> Der Park in Diespeck ist auch richtig gut gemacht mit dem Mini-Track für die ganz kleinen!



Cool, bin zwar nicht mobil im Moment, aber wenn dich ne Tour mal wieder in die Veitsbronner Gegend treibt an nem WE, schreib mich ruhig mal an.

Weiter geht's mit nem Spot, den wir durch Zufall gefunden haben, kurzer trail der an diesem Teich endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (8. Dezember 2016)

Ok - scheint wohl schwierig zu sein.

Ein Tip: Dieser kleine Trail führt an einem markantem Ort vorbei, der mit dem Gebäude im Hintergrund zusammenhängt.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2016)

ist das einer der Grundig Türme und ihr steht irgendwo hier?
49.416602, 11.131085


----------



## der_erce (8. Dezember 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ist das einer der Grundig Türme und ihr steht irgendwo hier?
> 49.416602, 11.131085



Nein. Wir sind im Ländlichen ca. 25km von deinem Spot West/Nordwestlich.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2016)

habe ich mir fast schon gedacht


----------



## Lusio (8. Dezember 2016)

Sieht fast wie fürth nähe Krankenhaus aus


----------



## alpenpass (8. Dezember 2016)

hmm, Herzogenaurach, am Schleifmühlbach hinterm Schaeffler?


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2016)

Weder Fürth noch Herzo - wobei bei letzterem die Richtung und Entfernung "grob" schon mal passt. 
Nächster Tip. Der Ort der mit dem Gebäude in Zusammenhang steht ist nicht auf dem Trail ersichtlich. Man muss den Trail kurz verlassen, ein paar Meter hochschieben und blickt anschließend doch ziemlich in die Tiefe!


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2016)

Ok - scheint zu doof/schwer zu sein und daher lös ich auch geb weiter. Ist hinter der Ziegelei in Langenzenn. Der kleine Trail führt quasi zwischen einer großen/tiefen Lehmgrube zur Ziegelei runter.


----------



## Lusio (11. Dezember 2016)

Dann übernehm ich mal, war Gestern unterwegs und habe folgendes mitgebracht.
Wie heißt es und wo ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## derwaaal (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich vermute mal im Waldstück zwischen Röckenhof und Winterleite. 
Durch die ausgedünnten Bohnenstangen im Hintergrund vielleicht auch zwischen Kleingeschaidt und Heroldsberg?


----------



## Lusio (13. Dezember 2016)

Grob schon mal nicht so schlecht


----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2016)

Bannwalddenkmal nördl. vom Kreuzweiher?


----------



## Lusio (13. Dezember 2016)

Richtig


----------



## otti44 (14. Dezember 2016)

Was soll das, Lusio,
hättest du nicht besser das zweite Bild vor dem ersten senden können? Dann hätte auch ich zumindest eine kleine Chance auf die Lösung gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (14. Dezember 2016)

otti44 schrieb:


> kleine Chance


Dafür jetzt die GROßE CHANCE: Ich hab nichts mehr, also bitte jemand einspringen.


----------



## Lusio (14. Dezember 2016)

Das wäre ja zu leicht gewesen must halt mal im Reichswald auf die Suche gehen, da gibt es noch viel zu Entdecken.


----------



## Garminator (15. Dezember 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> im Reichswald auf die Suche gehen


Zur Zeit fahr ich ausschließlich im Reichswald, da dort der Boden schnell abtrocknet. Aber halt ohne Foto und wider die Obrigkeit.


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2016)

Dann sind wir uns sicher schon mal über den Weg gelaufen (gefahren).
Wenn keiner will habe ich noch ein Bild aus dem Reichswald.
Was ist das und wo ist es?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Dezember 2016)

Das ist das Hasenbrünnlein im Sebalder Reichswald

Habe kein Bild, kann jemand anderes weiter machen ;-)


----------



## edelstoff (16. Dezember 2016)

ich bin neu im thread, hab alle seiten gelesen und möchte mich gerne beteiligen. 
ok, wo steh ich hier? gebiet unterfranken, maintal

mfg


----------



## Milan0 (16. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Lusio (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich wollte noch wissen wo das Hasenbrünnlein liegt, der Reichswald ist groß.


----------



## edelstoff (16. Dezember 2016)

Latitude: *49°34'41.25"*
Longitude: *11°5'53.11"
*


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2016)

edelstoff schrieb:


> ich bin neu im thread, hab alle seiten gelesen und möchte mich gerne beteiligen.
> ok, wo steh ich hier? gebiet unterfranken, maintal
> mfg


den ganzen Thread gelesen? Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (16. Dezember 2016)

ja hat ein paar stunden gedauert. ich suche ein paar neue ziele für die nächste saison. daher ein super thread!


----------



## Achtzig (16. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt, super für Anregungen und top zum Träumen von besseren Zeiten wenn's im Büro mal zäher läuft...


----------



## Lusio (16. Dezember 2016)

Past bei den Bunkern gleich beim Hasenstein mit den drei Vorderläufen.
sdelstoff mach weiter.


----------



## edelstoff (16. Dezember 2016)

ok, nochmal das bild von heute morgen.

gebiet: unterfranken, maintal

wo steh ich?


----------



## Cubie (16. Dezember 2016)

edelstoff schrieb:


> ok, nochmal das bild von heute morgen.
> 
> gebiet: unterfranken, maintal
> 
> wo steh ich?



Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Ort im Tal Zeil ist.
Wo du stehst....da bin ich mir nicht so sicher evtl. Burgruine Schmachtenberg..?


----------



## edelstoff (17. Dezember 2016)

Vollkommen richtig, Cubie. 

Du darfst.


----------



## Cubie (17. Dezember 2016)

ok,
etwas schwieriger, deshalb die Hilfestellung,
der gesuchte Ort befindet sich im Landkreis Bamberg, nahe der Stadtgrenze


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Dezember 2016)

kenne ich, habe aber eh kein Bild daher darf jemand anderes lösen 
Tipp, Schloss A....... in Schl......


----------



## ericoli (19. Dezember 2016)

Nahe der Stadtgrenze  Schloss Aufsesshöflein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (19. Dezember 2016)

ericoli schrieb:


> Nahe der Stadtgrenze  Schloss Aufsesshöflein


Leider nein....
das Aufsesshöflein ist an der nördlichen Stadtgrenze,
der gesuchte Gedenkstein an der östlichen Stadtgrenze...


----------



## ericoli (19. Dezember 2016)

Da fällt mir nur Schloss Seehof ein, aber der Stein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich dachte ja das wäre Schloss Aschbach bei Schlüsselfeld


----------



## ericoli (19. Dezember 2016)

oder er steht irgendwo im Hauptsmoorwald


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Dezember 2016)

ericoli schrieb:


> oder er steht irgendwo im Hauptsmoorwald



Das vermute ich mittlerweilen auch das es Hauptsmoorwald heisst, denn es heisst hier:



> Der Hauptsmoorwald ist ein gefährliches "Pflaster". *Rudolf von Pölnitz*, Regimentsadjutant Oskar Schäfer und Oberleutnant Edgar Lautenschlager wurden hier dahingerafft. Durch Unfälle beim Reiten.



http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...en-ihnen-keine-Ruhe;art212,201494#no_accepted

Über das Todesdatum vom Rudolf Poellnitz streitet man sich ja auch, es soll angeblich nicht 1904 wie auf der Gedenktafel sein sondern 1905

Generell sind ja Gedenktafeln dort wo jemand verunglückt / gestorben ist


----------



## Cubie (19. Dezember 2016)

Hauptsmoorwald ist richtig,
es steht sogar ein kleiner Wegweiser zum Pöllnitz Gedenkstein,
aber wo ist der verflixte Stein nur...
morgen löse ich auf,
falls bis dahin keiner den Stein gefunden hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Dezember 2016)

49.891561, 10.974517


----------



## Cubie (20. Dezember 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 49.891561, 10.974517


Leider auch nicht....  ich löse auf



 

 



Frankonia Trails mach du weiter,
sonst muss ich euch auch noch den
Gedenkstein vom Regimentsadjutant Oskar Schäfer antun..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Dezember 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Frankonia Trails mach du weiter,
> sonst muss ich euch auch noch den
> Gedenkstein vom Regimentsadjutant Oskar Schäfer antun..



Die Geo Daten hatte ich von hier:
https://de.foursquare.com/v/pöllnitz-gedenkstein/518149b0498e93e11145397e

Oskar Schäfer, der ist einfach
N 49° 51,261', O 10° 57,867'

auch hier zu finden:
http://www.suehnekreuz.de/bayern/strullendorf.htm

Ich habe aktuell trotzdem kein gescheites Bild ausser jenes


----------



## Cubie (20. Dezember 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell trotzdem kein gescheites Bild ausser jenes


Schickes Bike, recht nah an der Sonne....

Die Geo Daten vom Oskar Schäfer passen, die vom Poellnitz Stein leider nicht.


----------



## 83vogel (20. Dezember 2016)

Tippe mal auf lange Meile.


----------



## der_erce (21. Dezember 2016)

Reichswald?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Dezember 2016)

sehr kalt und kalt


----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2016)

Hmm, ist das vielleicht in der Nähe von der A6, Ausfahrt Langwasser an der A6, unweit vom Post Frachtzentrum?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Dezember 2016)

Könnte auf der Rettener Kanzel sein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Dezember 2016)

nein und nochmal nein, aber es ist *noch* in Nürnberg, einem Stadtteil von Nbg.

So sieht das Revier von oben aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2016)

Ah, das ist jedenfalls am Hainberg, evtl. Richtung Neumühle. Ungefähre Koordinaten:49.42923°N 10.99589°E. Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## der_erce (22. Dezember 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hmm, ist das vielleicht in der Nähe von der A6, Ausfahrt Langwasser an der A6, unweit vom Post Frachtzentrum?



Wäre ja auch noch Reichswald...oder etwa nicht?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch noch Reichswald...oder etwa nicht?


Geb ich Dir natürlich Recht. Das Foto erinnerte mich nur so stark an die von mir erwähnte Stelle, dass ich Gewissheit brauchte


----------



## Fury (22. Dezember 2016)

du könntest hier stehen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hainberg ist richtig, war vielleicht 50m vom Strommast entfernt gestanden also erst nach dem Sandfeld welches fury9 markiert hat. 49.427613, 11.001073

War davor am Göthe Ring den Buckeltrail wo man dann am Reptilienzoo meht oder weniger raus kommt. Am Hainberg ist ja viel Naturschutzgebiet ...


----------



## alpenpass (23. Dezember 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> du könntest hier stehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557648


ziemlich identisch mit meinen Koordinaten, oder?


----------



## Fury (23. Dezember 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ziemlich identisch mit meinen Koordinaten, oder?


schätze, du bist dran...


----------



## alpenpass (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab scho so viele Bilder reingestellt... magst Du?


----------



## Cubie (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich quetsch mich mal rein,
Ihr müsst auch nicht erraten wo das Bild entstanden ist...

Ich wollte Euch allen nur,
*ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise eurer Lieben wünschen



 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (25. Dezember 2016)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich hab scho so viele Bilder reingestellt... magst Du?


ok, hab zwar kaum Bilder von meine Touren... aber eins habe ich doch gefunden. Vermutlich zu einfach...


----------



## Lusio (25. Dezember 2016)

Ist das am kleinen Birkensee


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das am kleinen Birkensee


Ich sach ja, zu einfach.
Du bist dran!


----------



## Lusio (26. Dezember 2016)

Mal was winterliches.


----------



## alpenpass (27. Dezember 2016)

Schnee..auch schee Ist das Oberrüsselbach vor uns?


----------



## Lusio (27. Dezember 2016)

es ist Oberrüsselbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann mach ich weiter mit einer Stelle in der näheren Nürnberger Umgebung, die es in der heutigen Gestalt bis vor ein/zwei Jahren so gar nicht gab.


----------



## Jojo10 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Ich warte mal, ob es einer weiß, der auch ein Bild hat.

Gruß


----------



## alpenpass (29. Dezember 2016)

erster Tipp: Liegt irgendwo zwischen Kalchreuth und Nürnberg...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Dezember 2016)

behringersdorf könnte einer der gräben sein ...


----------



## Lusio (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist das die Gründlach


----------



## alpenpass (30. Dezember 2016)

Nein, aber das Wasser mündet in die Gründlach und hat sogar einen Namen.  ...Behringersdorf ist übrigens zu weit weg.


----------



## Maxed (30. Dezember 2016)

Das dürfte am Gockerlersberger Graben von Heroldsberg Richtung Kalchreuth sein. Da war der Forst sehr aktiv wie ich da das letzte mal durch bin. Danach kommt man irgendwann an diesem chinesischen Friedhof vorbei


----------



## alpenpass (30. Dezember 2016)

Maxed schrieb:


> Das dürfte am Gockerlersberger Graben von Heroldsberg Richtung Kalchreuth sein. Da war der Forst sehr aktiv wie ich da das letzte mal durch bin. Danach kommt man irgendwann an diesem chinesischen Friedhof vorbei


perfekt beschrieben Du bist dran.


----------



## Maxed (30. Dezember 2016)

Auch mal was richtig erkannt 

Hier mal wieder was aus meiner Heimat.

Die Tafel hab ich mal verpixelt. Wo stehe ich da?

Lg Max


----------



## Garminator (2. Januar 2017)

Alle im Skiurlaub oder wir brauchen einen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (2. Januar 2017)

Des sieht nach Fichtelgebirgsgestein aus, die Buchen passen aber mehr in der Steigerwald.


----------



## Maxed (2. Januar 2017)

Fichtelgebirge stimmt schonmal


----------



## Cubie (2. Januar 2017)

Ich rate mal...

*BURG WALLENRODE  *bei Bad Berneck ????


----------



## Lusio (2. Januar 2017)

Ist das Weißenstein?


----------



## Maxed (2. Januar 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ich rate mal...
> 
> *BURG WALLENRODE  *bei Bad Berneck ????


Leider Nein 

Aber es handelt sich um eine Burgruine 

Weiter Nordöstlich.

Edit: Weißenstein -> Nope


----------



## Lusio (2. Januar 2017)

Im Fichtel gibt es doch nicht so viele Burgen ist es Epprechtstein bei Kirchenlamitz?


----------



## Maxed (2. Januar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Im Fichtel gibt es doch nicht so viele Burgen ist es Epprechtstein bei Kirchenlamitz?


Sehr nah, aber leider auch nicht 

Letzter Tipp: Sie liegt am Nordweg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Januar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Im Fichtel gibt es doch nicht so viele Burgen



Ne ganze Menge ....
wenn es die Ruine des Roten Schlosses nicht ist, da ist es bestimmt dabei, kann man sich ja durchgoogeln 
http://www.bayern-fichtelgebirge.de/burgenland/burgenland.htm

habe eh kein Bild aktuell, wäre dann eh jemand anderes dran


----------



## der_erce (6. Januar 2017)

Grünstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (8. Januar 2017)

*Hüstl*`?


----------



## Maxed (9. Januar 2017)

Also ich lös das hier mal auf, es ist die Burgruine Hirschstein auf dem Kornberg Richtung Kirchenlamitz am Nordweg. 

Wer möchte kann weitermachen. 

Lg Max


----------



## der_erce (9. Januar 2017)

Dann mach ich weiter. Wo stand ich hier?


----------



## alpenpass (11. Januar 2017)

Ich kenne die Stelle zwar nicht, aber um den schönen thread nicht sterben zu lassen rate ich einfach. Du bist in der Nähe der alten Veste bei Zirndorf an einer der wallensteinschen Schanzen?


----------



## der_erce (11. Januar 2017)

Die Region ist nicht schlecht geraten aber leider stimmt es nicht. Ich befand mich etwas Nordwestlicher von der Veste. Die Inschrift auf dem Stein als Tip lautet: "Grabstätte aus der Hallstattzeit ca 400 v. Chr."


----------



## alpenpass (11. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Region ist nicht schlecht geraten aber leider stimmt es nicht. Ich befand mich etwas Nordwestlicher von der Veste. Die Inschrift auf dem Stein als Tip lautet: "Grabstätte aus der Hallstattzeit ca 400 v. Chr."


Mit Deinem Tipp hab ich mich über die Google Suche auf den Weg gemacht, weil mich Historisches schon immer "bewegt" hat.  Ich schätze, die Stelle ist im Hardwald bei Langenzenn zu finden. ( Genauer krieg ichs aber keinesfalls hin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. Januar 2017)

Ich hab selbst mal nach meinem Hinweis gegoogelt und kann dir nicht mal sagen obs der Hardwald ist.  Langenzenn ist aber schon ganz gut. Das ist im Waldstück westlich von Retzelfembach. Ich geb mal weiter an dich


----------



## alpenpass (11. Januar 2017)

Danke, dann mach ich mir auch eins auf, prost. 
Wenns westlich von Retzelfembach ist, dann passt es schon, der Wald liegt im Dreieck von LZ- PD und RFB. Dann mach ich auch nicht schwer um wieder mehr Mitstreiter anzulocken.  Wo bin ich, bzw. wo steht meine Frau?


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2017)

Hinter Happurg, zwischen Kainsbach und Alfeld ist so ein Weg...


----------



## Garminator (12. Januar 2017)

Ist das die Wiedstraße hoch in Pommelsbrunn?


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

Ihr liegt leider beide mehr als 21(Garminator) bzw. rund 27 (Topolino) km Luftlinie zu weit südöstlich. Tipp: in der Nähe liegt ein, auch bei Mountainbiker, wohl bekanntes Ausflugsziel.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2017)

Und bekannt bei Biertrinkern?


----------



## der_erce (12. Januar 2017)

Ist das dieser Felsenkeller am Kreuzberg?


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und bekannt bei Biertrinkern?


hihi, nein,das Ausflugsziel das ich meinte, dient eher den Wassertrinkern.... und liegt von der Stelle auf dem Bild ca. 1 km östlich. In Blickrichtung meiner Frau gibts da aber schon was, auch nur ca 1,5km entfernt.


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das dieser Felsenkeller am Kreuzberg?


Meinst Du den Kreuzberg bei Hallerndorf? Der ist zu weit weg, leider


----------



## der_erce (12. Januar 2017)

Glaub schon - Spielplatz - Wirtschaft - Brauerei und Distille dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2017)

Ist das auf dem Weg zur Lillachquelle


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2017)

Naja sooo Weit wäre es dann von da nach Weißenohe auch nicht mehr...


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Weg zur Lillachquelle


Ist korrekt, das ist der Weg von Dorfhaus zur Lillachquelle auf dem "Grünstrich". (Das war mein erwähntes Ausflugsziel)
Du bist es.


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Naja sooo Weit wäre es dann von da nach Weißenohe auch nicht mehr...


Das dachte ich mir schon, das du in deiner Antwort heute morgen an Weißenohe gedacht hast.


----------



## alpenpass (12. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Glaub schon - Spielplatz - Wirtschaft - Brauerei und Distille dort.


Ja, da oben ist es sehr schön mit dem malerischen Kirchlein oben noch dazu. Komm leider nur selten hin.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Januar 2017)

Ich wollt's nur nochmal erwähnt haben...


----------



## alpenpass (13. Januar 2017)

(schmunzel)


----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

Mal was ganz aktuelles. Wie heist der Ort?


----------



## Achtzig (13. Januar 2017)

wo ist denn da ein Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

In der Mitte neben den rechten Wald in der Sonne. Aber mit dem Schnee nicht so gut zu sehen, da die Däcer weiß und nicht rot sind.


----------



## mw123 (13. Januar 2017)

Ebersbach?


----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

Ziemlich weit weg


----------



## coast13 (13. Januar 2017)

Weigenhofen ?


----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

Näher aber immer noch ca. 15 km weg


----------



## Milan0 (13. Januar 2017)

ist das vielleicht Schaittach? Da bei der Skipiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

ne aber etwas näher


----------



## der_erce (13. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ist das vielleicht Schaittach? Da bei der Skipiste?



Das wäre Osternohe am Schloßberg - der wär steiler bzw. höher.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Januar 2017)

Nee bei Schnaittach gibt es den Rothenberg mit Skilift und kurzer Piste 
Da fahre ich öfters mit dem Zipfelbob runter


----------



## Garminator (13. Januar 2017)

Könnte Speikern sein.


----------



## der_erce (13. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nee bei Schnaittach gibt es den Rothenberg mit Skilift und kurzer Piste
> Da fahre ich öfters mit dem Zipfelbob runter



Ah - sorry - Stimmt den gibts ja auch noch


----------



## alpenpass (13. Januar 2017)

hmm, könnte vielleicht Bullach sein? Der Schnee verwirrt mich gewaltig!


----------



## Lusio (13. Januar 2017)

Bullach ist richtig vom Galgenberg aus aufgenommen.


----------



## alpenpass (14. Januar 2017)

Dacht ich mir, aber ich war mir nicht sicher. Na dann bin ich gepannt, ob mir hier jemand auf die Spur kommt:


----------



## alpenpass (15. Januar 2017)

Tipp1: Der Moritzberg ist nicht all zu weit weg.


----------



## Garminator (15. Januar 2017)

Ist das beim Hüttenbach Nähe Haimendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. Januar 2017)

Bei dieser Mühle bevor man den ersten Berg hochradelt auf der Straße?


----------



## alpenpass (15. Januar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das beim Hüttenbach Nähe Haimendorf?


nein, der Standort ist ziemlich genau südlich und liegt an einem ..Bach.


----------



## alpenpass (15. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei dieser Mühle bevor man den ersten Berg hochradelt auf der Straße?


"Mühle" ist schon mal heiss - aber ich weiß grad nicht, welche Du meinen könntest?


----------



## Achtzig (15. Januar 2017)

Er meint bestimmt die am Schönberger Sportplatz?


----------



## Garminator (15. Januar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> "Mühle" ist schon mal heiss


Da kommen eigentlich nur zwei in Frage. Heiligenmühle und Fuchsmühle. Schöne Rennradstrecke. mit dem "Bergrad" fahre ich dort eigentlich nur die Röthenbachklamm, daher vermtl. noch nie an deiner Stelle vorbeigekommen.


----------



## der_erce (16. Januar 2017)

Da ist unterhalb von Haimendorf, in der Nähe von Himmelgarten eine alte Mühle, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Evtl. ist es da? (Falls das überhaupt eine MÜhle ist  )


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> nein, der Standort ist ziemlich genau südlich.





Garminator schrieb:


> Da kommen eigentlich nur zwei in Frage. Heiligenmühle und Fuchsmühle. Schöne Rennradstrecke. mit dem "Bergrad" fahre ich dort eigentlich nur die Röthenbachklamm, daher vermtl. noch nie an deiner Stelle vorbeigekommen.


Die Rennradstrecke mag ich auch.  ...der Name der Mühle ist gefallen und würde mir genügen ,wenn auch diese Stelle am...bach ca. 400m entfernt ist.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2017)

Dann nehme ich den 50:50 Joker und nehme die Fuchsmühle 

Musst mal zeigen wo das ist. Bin da auch nur mit dem Renner unterwegs


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Da ist unterhalb von Haimendorf, in der Nähe von Himmelgarten eine alte Mühle, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Evtl. ist es da? (Falls das überhaupt eine MÜhle ist  )


Die kenne ich offen gestanden nicht. Ist aber auch nicht die Ecke, siehe oben. 

Ein weiterer Tipp: Ich habe gestern bemerkt, dass ich obiges Bild als "Hilfsbild" zu einem meiner früheren Rätsel bereits einmal verwendet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich den 50:50 Joker und nehme die Fuchsmühle
> 
> Musst mal zeigen wo das ist. Bin da auch nur mit dem Renner unterwegs


Etz hast ausgerechnet die Niete gezogen


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2017)

haha dann darf jemand anders lösen


----------



## der_erce (16. Januar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Die kenne ich offen gestanden nicht. Ist aber auch nicht die Ecke, siehe oben.
> 
> Ein weiterer Tipp: Ich habe gestern bemerkt, dass ich obiges Bild als "Hilfsbild" zu einem meiner früheren Rätsel bereits einmal verwendet habe.



Hab mich völlig vertan. Meinte wohl das Gasthaus zum Rockenbrunn - und da ist wohl gar keine Mühle. Aber egal...da fahren wir jedenfalls immer hoch.


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hab mich völlig vertan. Meinte wohl das Gasthaus zum Rockenbrunn - und da ist wohl gar keine Mühle. Aber egal...da fahren wir jedenfalls immer hoch.


Ah, ok. ...ich hab schon an mir selbst gezweifelt. Rockenbrunn kenne ich gut und die Auffahrt nehm ich auch manchmal, meist komm ich aber so immer runter.


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> haha dann darf jemand anders lösen


Schau mer mal wer draufkommt und wenn das Rätsel gelöst ist, mach ich ne Hardcopy von der map, dann kannst du es bestimmt einordnen.


----------



## Garminator (16. Januar 2017)

Dann lehne ich mich mal ganz weit raus und sage, dass es am Haidelbach ist, etwas ostsüdost von der Heiligenmühle. Da bin ich vor Jahren mal rumgeirrt, um andere Strecken zu suichen. Dabei bin ich auch an einem seltsamen Haus vorbeigekommen, mitten im Wald etwas wo der Haidelbach und der Leingraben zusammenfließen. Zwischen diesen beiden Stellen muss es sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann lehne ich mich mal ganz weit raus und sage, dass es am Haidelbach ist, etwas ostsüdost von der Heiligenmühle. Da bin ich vor Jahren mal rumgeirrt, um andere Strecken zu suichen. Dabei bin ich auch an einem seltsamen Haus vorbeigekommen, mitten im Wald etwas wo der Haidelbach und der Leingraben zusammenfließen. Zwischen diesen beiden Stellen muss es sein.


Perfekt, genauer geht's nicht mit dem seltsamen Haus, meinst du das hier?			  
#2642
Wie schon erwähnt, ich hab die Stelle tatsächlich letzten Frühling schon verwendet...ich wird auch langsam alt


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2017)

Tatsache und ich dachte mir schon, das Bild kenne ich glaube aus dem Thread hier


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

Für @Milan0:


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2017)

Top Danke. Dann bin ich da schon knapp öfters vorbei. Ich fahre da dann mit dem MTB geradeaus in den Wald rein. Dann kommt dann ein kleiner Anstieg mit losen Sand ...


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2017)

Genau, da bin ich auch schon steckengeblieben


----------



## Garminator (16. Januar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> seltsamen Haus


Ich glaub, ich werde auch alt. Ich kann mich kein bischen mehr erinnern, wie dieses komische Gebäude dort in der Einsamkeit aussah. Im Frühling muss ich es bei einer Tour nochmals aufsuchen.  Zur Zeit sind bei mir eher die Langlaufski angesagt. Da Bilder davon aber vermutlich nicht zählen (trotz Winterpokal) zwei Bilder vom Biken. Da beide etwas unscharf sind hilft vielleicht der leicht veränderte Blickwinkel. Man kann da runterfahren, ist nicht so steil, wie es aussieht. Nur manchmal ziemlich rutschig, da viel Lehm.


----------



## microbat (16. Januar 2017)

Man darf doch gar net wissen wo des is... 
...ich sag nur: zwischen K-reuth und T-lohe.


----------



## Lusio (16. Januar 2017)

Dau ham a di Kidis imme baut nachdem se von di Wildpferd vertrim won sin


----------



## microbat (16. Januar 2017)

49.55294°N 11.07624°E
Dürrnlachgraben


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2017)

@Garminator 
Bist etz undergedauchd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. Januar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> 49.55294°N 11.07624°E


Richtig


topolino schrieb:


> Bist etz undergedauchd


Nein nur arbeiten. Muss auch mal sein.
Aus deinem ersten Kommentar und dem von Lusio entnehme ich, dass euch die Problematik dort bekannt ist.
Ich sag nur nach Jahren des Abwartens und keinerlei Entgegenkommen von Seiten des LRA ist es dem Volk inzwischen egal.
Was da an schönen Tagen an Joggern, Bikern, Nordic Walkern und Familien mit und ohne Hund unterwegs ist lässt ahnen, was die Mehrheit denkt. Trotzdem Danke an die Initiative aus Erlangen.


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2017)

Bildle mach i' moin.
Heut' komm' i' nimmer von hintern Ofen vor.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Januar 2017)

Du wolltest sagen, Du bist grad aufm Weg zum Stb und kannst deswegen net posten


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2017)

posen geht immer


----------



## derwaaal (17. Januar 2017)

posieren meinst


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2017)

Gesucht = Gewässername


----------



## elmerfudd (18. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß das es bei Erlenstegen is, zumindest denk ich des. Tiefengraben glaub ich heißt dat dingens. Kann mich als Auswärtiger aber auch irren


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2017)

Nein - der Tiefgraben bei Erlenstegen ist zwar auch schön, sieht aber anders aus...


----------



## Garminator (18. Januar 2017)

Bist du da mit dem Fatbike durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bist du da mit dem Fatbike durch?



 mit meinen vollfetten canadian boots bin ich da durch - heute -nur geschwind fürs Bildle.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Januar 2017)

Hatten wir da nicht mal ne Kajak erstbefahrungs Diskussion? Ich schwöre Stein und Bein,  das war ein heißer Ritt.


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2017)

Die "Ausgangsstufe der Klamm" wäre bei Hochwasser reizend - aber das Ganze Paddelzeug für keine 500 Meter rankarren ist mir Zuviel Geschäft.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2017)

Die stufe war nicht mehr als eine kleine Welle. Wasserstand ca. bis halbe Höhe Klamm. Wir waren 14 oder so und wohnen quasi ums Eck. War ziemlich witzig! 
Also gut,  dann sag ich's: bitterbach.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Januar 2017)

Das Bild und der Spot ist auch zu schön!  Da kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Das ist der Bitterbach bei Lauf-Rudolfshof. Den für mich sehr anspruchsvollen Weg am Bach hab ich noch nie durchgängig geschafft, da gibts 2,3 tricky Stellen, durch das (trockene/oder gefrorene?!) Flussbett ist es leichter . Edit: Achtzig war schneller


----------



## Garminator (19. Januar 2017)

Vor ein paar Jahren war es mal möglich, die gesamte Strecke trckenen Fusses zu befahren. Ansonsten glaube ich, dass es keiner schafft, die gesamte Strecke oben durchzufahren. Da gibt es einen Blaum mit Wurzelstufen, da müsste man schon ein Trialprofi sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also gut,  dann sag ich's: bitterbach.



 rischtisch


----------



## der_erce (19. Januar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Das Bild und der Spot ist auch zu schön!  Da kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Das ist der Bitterbach bei Lauf-Rudolfshof. Den für mich sehr anspruchsvollen Weg am Bach hab ich noch nie durchgängig geschafft, da gibts 2,3 tricky Stellen, durch das (trockene/oder gefrorene?!) Flussbett ist es leichter . Edit: Achtzig war schneller



Mit dem Bike oder Kanu? Kapiers grad nicht


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2017)

ich auch nicht. Ist ja bei meiner Arbeit direkt ums Eck. Vielleicht mal anschauen fahren. Wo steige ich da von Lauf aus kommend am besten ein?


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2017)

Mit'n bike - der Weg hat auf wenige Meter den Karakter eines alpinen Triftsteigs, natürlich eher "flach". Die romantische mini Sandsteinklamm ist schön.

Bike fahrtechnisch gibt es eine fette Wurzel, die nur mit Trailtechnik überwunden werden kann, aber nicht ausgesetzt ist. Derzeit ist ein an sich harmloser "Anstieg" von einen halben Meter derart vereist, das man auch per pedes (und obwohl man vorher weiß das es glatt ist) erstmal auf allen vieren landet und diesen dann ebenso überwindet, man ist ja schon unten...

Einige Meter weiter, den Bachlauf folgend, gibt es noch eine Holzbrücke mit einen steilen engen ausgesetzten stark verwurzelten Hang. Dort hat man dann als biker die Möglichkeit in den Graben abzustürzen.

Kajak technisch ist das Bächlein reizend aber ungefährlich. Bäume sollte man meiden und am Ausgang der "Klamm" sich nicht unbedingt quer in den "Rücklauf" der mini Stufe schmeißen - außer man hat Bock drauf.


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2017)

Das Ganze ist unterhalb vom Sportplatz Rudolfshof. Wanderweg rotes Kreuz (wie das Kreuz vom Roten Kreuz ;-)
Zugang von Lauf kommend - aus dem Tal mit dem Schwimmbad hinauf Richtung Vogelhof. Ich bin da auch schon mit'n Tandem durch und hab' freilich die unwegsamen Strecken umhoben.
Du kannst die Strecke auch mit'n SSP durch rumpeln...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2017)

Schaut ja richtig gut aus. Ich schau mir das bei Gelegenheit mal an. Bin heute mit dem SSP Crosser in der Arbeit, glaube das ist nicht ganz das richtige Bike dafür


----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2017)

Nur zur Ergänzung, so sieht die Stelle im Sommer ohne Wasser von der anderen Seite aus



Und so das Bachbett ohne Wasser


----------



## alpenpass (19. Januar 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike oder Kanu? Kapiers grad nicht


oh sorry, mit dem Bike meinte ich. Wie Garminator schon erwähnte, vor 2,3 Jahren war das Bachbett mal komplett trocken.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2017)

So,  jetzt hab ich den Salat. Ich wollte doch nicht mehr rätseln bis ich ein neues Bild hab...
Mag wer anders an meiner statt, bitte! ?


----------



## Garminator (19. Januar 2017)

Das zweite Bild von Lusio zeigt auch schön die Stelle, bei der man leicht mal in den Bach abrutschen kann. Ist auch letzten Winter mal meinem Kollegen bei einer Fahrt passiert und stand dann bis zu den Knien im kalten Wasser. Gut, dass wir nur noch ein paar Kilometer nach Hause hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2017)

Mal was ganz leichtes


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2017)

Irgendwo in den Fichtelmountains.


----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2017)

dees kann gout sa


----------



## JohnSmith_XCR (19. Januar 2017)

Ochsenkopf 1024!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnSmith_XCR (19. Januar 2017)

Ochsenkopf 1024 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2017)

Klar ist das der Ochsenkopf, den kennt doch jeder Franke, du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (21. Januar 2017)

@JohnSmith_XCR : magst du nicht ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## JohnSmith_XCR (21. Januar 2017)

Sorry, würde abgeben.
Momentan kein wirklich gutes Bild in der Pipeline. 

Muss mein Haus fertig bauen 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (21. Januar 2017)

dann springe ich mal ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. Januar 2017)

Zwischen Steinbruch und Wernloch?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Januar 2017)

kalchi abfahrt bei der kaputten hühnerleiter


----------



## CC. (21. Januar 2017)

Wolfsschlucht unterhalb Wallersberg.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Januar 2017)

Tiergarten/Schmaussenbuck ... unweit vom "Frankenschnellweg"?


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2017)

So viele unterschiedliche Antworten 
Und es scheinen ganz schön viele Hausbauer hier im Fred unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2017)

Alle falsch. Morgen gibt es einen Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (22. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Alle falsch. Morgen gibt es einen Tipp


Ich war mir relativ sicher, dass die Antwort von @CC. stimmt.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2017)

Jupp...rechts gehts durch den kleinen Bach durch, wenn man die "Abkürzung" nimmt und kommt dann bei der Sophienquelle vorbei.


----------



## CC. (22. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Alle falsch. Morgen gibt es einen Tipp



Na, jetzt bin ich gespannt. ..


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2017)

Oh sorry ich hatte Wallersberg gegoogelt und der wurde mir woanders gezeigt. Wusste nicht das der da auch so heißt und natürlich ist es da.


----------



## CC. (22. Januar 2017)

Kein Problem. Hätte mich aber sehr gewundert, wenn es nicht dort gewesen wäre.




Gleiche Ecke, voriges Jahr mal hier in der Diskussion gewesen...


----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2017)

Wallersberg also, da war ich wohl schon zulange nicht mehr. 
 Zum aktuellen Bild: sieht mir nach Jakobsweg zwischen Rummelsberg und Altenthann aus.


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2017)

Der Thanngraben ist es nicht. Aber die grobe Ecke stimmt schon mal.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf den Weg zwischen Burgthann und Schwarzenbruck


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2017)

Knapp daneben. Aber die Begrifflichkeiten stimmen schon mal.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2017)

Hmm, ist es vielleicht an einem der beiden Fröschauer Weiher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2017)

Irgendwo bei Ochenbruck?


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2017)

Bleiben wir mal bei Burgthann...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (23. Januar 2017)

Oder der Weg von den Fröschauer Weihern über die kleine Brücke und dann kommt man auf den Weg von Pattenhofen nach Schwarzenbruck. Genau dahinter müsste Mimberg sein.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2017)

ok, fällt mir noch was ein: Zwischen Burgthann und Rasch der 7er Wanderweg an der Schwarzach? ( Ich seh schon, ich fahr viel zu wenig, wenn Schnee liegt)


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2017)

Na endlich. Das ist 
der 'derhaute' 7er, der vor Jahren durch grobes Gerät zerstört wurde und wegen Matschbildung im Normalfall unbefahrbar ist.
Mittlerweile hat sich neben dem zerwühlten Weg durch die Wiese ein kleiner Trampelpfad gebildet und bei den frostigen Temperaturen ist das alles gerade recht gut benutzbar


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2017)

Der 7er sieht inzwischen eh wieder anders aus. Der Weg nach dem schönen Trailstück (in Richtung Burgthann) ist nämlich wieder mit Schotter aufbereitet worden. Also Matsch/Schlamm/Wasser hab ich letztes Jahr eigentlich nur noch ganz am Anfang bei der Wiese nach der Brücke bei Prethalmühle gesehen, danach war alles ok. Bin den Weg das letzte mal am 17.12.2016 gefahren und da war kein Matsch und bin auch nicht durch die Wiese ausgewichen, sondern immer auf dem 7er direkt geblieben 
Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich nach dem Trail neben dem Schotterweg ein neuer schmaler Weg durch die Bäume entwickelt


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2017)

Super, das mit dem Schotter hab ich nicht gesehen / gewusst. Mein Foto ist vom Anfang der Wiese Richtung Burgthann.
Dann sind wir ja alle in guter Hoffnung, daß die schöne Verbindung wieder hergestellt ist.
Alles wird gut


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure "Zustandsinfo", dann werd ich den 7er mal wieder ausprobieren, bin da die letzten Jahre immer auf der Grünsberger Seite, sprich Fränkischer Dünenweg geblieben. Bild kommt erst heut Abend. Wenn jemand schneller ein Bild posten mag, bin ich nicht böse.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2017)

Bleiben wir doch im ungefähren Revier: Wer kennt diese charakteristische Hütte und wo steht sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2017)

Ist das am Trimm-Dich-Pfad Altdorf?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2017)

Nein, Altdorf ist relativ nahe, aber so nahe nun nicht


----------



## alpenpass (25. Januar 2017)

Tipp1: Vom Feuchter Ortskern ausgehend steht es im Umkreis innerhalb von 4 km...


----------



## CC. (25. Januar 2017)

Hu? Ist das hinterm Sportplatz, Richtung Düni?


----------



## alpenpass (26. Januar 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Hu? Ist das hinterm Sportplatz, Richtung Düni?


Ist mir noch etwas zu ungenau. Hinterm Sportplatz stimmt schon mal grob, der Fränkische Dünenweg ist auch nicht weit. Noch ein Tipp: Moosbach ist der Stelle näher als Feucht.


----------



## Cubie (26. Januar 2017)

Ich rate einfach mal so, ohne jegliche Ortskenntnis..
Evtl. da im roten Kreis????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (26. Januar 2017)

Du hast es perfekt erraten, das ist die Hütte! Ein Hoch auf die digitalen Karten.  damit übergeb ich den Stab an Dich...


----------



## CC. (26. Januar 2017)

Zu spät


----------



## Cubie (26. Januar 2017)

Wo bin ich den schon wieder...
Das Bild zeigt eine extrem wichtige Einrichtung für die Infrastruktur vor mehr als 100 Jahren...


----------



## CC. (28. Januar 2017)

Gibt's einen Tip?


----------



## Cubie (28. Januar 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Gibt's einen Tip?


Na klar, liegt im Hauptsmoorwald bei Bamberg


----------



## Cubie (28. Januar 2017)

Morgen lös ich auf, der Hauptsmoorwald ist reich an Relikten aus vergangen Zeiten.
Bin gespannt was es alles noch zu finden gibt wenn das Waldstück der ehm. US Kaserne für die 
Öffentlichkeit freigegeben wird.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Januar 2017)

das K.B.E  steht für "koloniebildende Einheit"


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2017)

K.B.E. steht bestimmt für Königlich bayerische Eisenbahn, aber WO es steht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. Januar 2017)

Ungefähr innerhalb des roten Kreises im Hauptsmoorwald, etwas abseits vom Forstweg.


----------



## Cubie (29. Januar 2017)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 569525
> Ungefähr innerhalb des roten Kreises im Hauptsmoorwald, etwas abseits vom Forstweg.


Perfekt, genau da!
Damit geht die nächste Runde an "SanfterRebell"
für alle anderen noch, die Erklärung was es mit diesen komischen Bauwerk auf sich hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (29. Januar 2017)

Die Lage des Brunnens noch ein wenig größer aufgelöst...


----------



## Cubie (29. Januar 2017)

Ich stell mal einen Vorschlag in die Runde,
falls Interesse besteht, würde ich wenn es mal wieder wärmer ist,
zu einer MTB Tour im Süd-Östlichen Landkreis Bamberg einladen!
Dann könnten wir zusammen ein paar Highlights aus der Ecke gemeinsam "erfahren".

Grüße
Cubie


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Januar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir zusammen ein paar Highlights aus der Ecke gemeinsam "erfahren".


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. Januar 2017)

Das liest sich doch gut


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. Januar 2017)

In welcher Ecke ist von Franken findet man dies


----------



## alpenpass (29. Januar 2017)

Schönes Bild. Würde spontan auf die Haßberge tippen


----------



## Lusio (29. Januar 2017)

Des sind Sandsteine und Kiefern weißt auf Reichswald hin, wüste aber nicht wo.


----------



## SanfterRebell (29. Januar 2017)

@alpenpass Haßberge ist schon mal nicht verkehrt


----------



## alpenpass (29. Januar 2017)

Danke, meine Spürnase funktioniert also noch,  aber genauer wird ich's eh nicht  mehr hinkriegen ; ) Obwohl, einen tipp gebe ich noch ab: sind wir evtl. in der Ecke zwischen Königsberg und Bramberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (30. Januar 2017)

das ist der veitenstein bei lußberg. quasi bei mir um die ecke. schöner trail geht da runter. 
hab leider kein bild parat um weiter zu machen. 

mfg


----------



## SanfterRebell (30. Januar 2017)

Der Veitenstein ist richtig @edelstoff 
Weiter geht's mit dem, der zuerst ein Bild hat


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Dann mogel ich mich mal wieder rein


----------



## SuperiorF40 (30. Januar 2017)

Ist das vom Moritzberg hinunter Richtung Diepersdorf/Leinburg?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Nein


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2017)

Blickrichtung Brunn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

auch nicht


----------



## alpenpass (30. Januar 2017)

Ist es vielleicht Röthenbach bei Altdorf - von Altdorf (rotkreuz) kommend?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Es ist der richtige Ort. Aber da geht es nicht nach Altdorf


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Januar 2017)

nach Ludersheim


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Auch nicht
So schwer kann das nicht mehr sein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Januar 2017)

Oberwellitzleithen


----------



## SuperiorF40 (30. Januar 2017)

...dann tippe ich noch Ungelstetten.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich von Röthenbach nach Ungelstetten will, würde ich nie über den Weg fahren, aber mit Umweg kommt man von da auch nach Ungelstetten


----------



## alpenpass (31. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Röthenbach nach Ungelstetten will, würde ich nie über den Weg fahren, aber mit Umweg kommt man von da auch nach Ungelstetten



Wie der Winter mich doch irre machen kann Rund 250m östlich von deinem Standplatz ist die ST2240 und der Weg vor uns mündet in den Birkenschlag?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2017)

Na jetzt aber. Absolut richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (31. Januar 2017)

...
Na dann verlass ich Mittelfranken und wechsle nach... Wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2017)

ich hätte jetzt mal gesagt neben der B470


----------



## Lusio (31. Januar 2017)

Des sieht nach Riesenburg aus.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2017)

Pegnitztal?


----------



## Garminator (31. Januar 2017)

Eher Trubachtal


----------



## Garminator (31. Januar 2017)

Ich leg mich mal genauer fest: Balkenstein


----------



## alpenpass (31. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt mal gesagt neben der B470 [/QUOTE


...ist leider etwas zu relativ.. aber kein NEIN von mir..  da @Lusio den Standort aber genau benannt hat...


----------



## alpenpass (31. Januar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Des sieht nach Riesenburg aus.


Jau - perfekt, ... du bist's


----------



## Lusio (31. Januar 2017)

Wo steht dieses riesen Kreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2017)

des is bestimmt i-wo zwischen Schneeberg, Seehaus und Nußhardt


----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2017)

*derwaaal* du bist ausen for, du kennst die Fotos
Gruß


----------



## alpenpass (1. Februar 2017)

Da kann ich nicht widerstehen: Das ist direkt oben am Nusshardt.


----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2017)

Mit der Vorlage war es leicht richtig


----------



## alpenpass (1. Februar 2017)

Das stimmt, ihr beiden habt es mir auch zu leicht gemacht, nur noch ein bisschen in der OSM orientiert, den Rest erledigte guglmäbs. Aber sehr anregend.. da will ich hin...im Sommer Bild kommt heut Nachmittag.


----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2017)

Schöne Ecke auch mit dem MTB und Einkehr im Seehaus, da gibt es tolle Sonnenuntergänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## alpenpass (1. Februar 2017)

Schau an, der Goethe Na dann schreib ich mir jedenfalls  den Besuch hinter die Ohren. Danke für die Info Und nun ein schon etwas älterer Schnappschuss. Wer kennt es noch so und wo befand sich das Radl?


----------



## Garminator (2. Februar 2017)

Tüchersfeld? Oben beim Fahnensteig? 
Bei Weidlwang / Nasnitz gibt es so was glaub ich auch, wäre aber Oberpfalz.


----------



## alpenpass (2. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Tüchersfeld? Oben beim Fahnensteig?
> Bei Weidlwang / Nasnitz gibt es so was glaub ich auch, wäre aber Oberpfalz.


Tüchersfeld kenn ich grad nicht, hmm, war das nicht Oberailsfeld? Egal, die Wahrheit ist näher, als du denkst 

Tipp1: Wir befinden uns im Nürnberger Land.


----------



## Garminator (2. Februar 2017)

Ich will es anscheinden nicht wahrhaben, dann ist es doch der Glatzenstein? Die Fahne kam mir auch schon sehr bekannt vor, das Rad war dann aber ein gute Irreführung.


----------



## alpenpass (2. Februar 2017)

Natürlich hast Du recht.  Damit übergeb ich den Stab an dich.
PS: Da Bild  ist 13 Jahre alt. Ich weiß, gar nicht mehr wann das Rad dann verschwand. Vor 4,5 Jahren vielleicht?


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2017)

Das Bildarchiv wird leerer und leerer. 
Nochmals was einfaches, damit ich den Stab weitergeben kann. Die Abfahrt wird jeder kennen im Bereich Nürnberger Land / ERH


----------



## Lusio (3. Februar 2017)

Ach mein Balkon schön zu fahren vor allem wenn man nicht zum Ende fährt sonder vorher links abbiegt. Den nachbar Fels hatten wir vor kurzem. Mehr verrate ich nicht.


----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2017)

Ist das nicht bei Kalchreuth im Wald hinterhalb vom Sportplatz? Genau weiß ich die Stelle nicht. Der Fels von dem du sprichst @Lusio ist das der, an dem unten immer nen Brett liegt zum runterFAHREN? Ich dachte ja zuerst man kann das nicht fahren, bis ich hier nen Video gesehen hatte.


----------



## Lusio (3. Februar 2017)

ne da liegt kein Brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2017)

Den hier mein ich.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

Herrlich der Chris. Das Ding geht zu fahren. Man braucht nur dicke Eier


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> nur dicke Eier


Die hätte ich vermtl. danach.


----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2017)

Ich geb mal weiter - vorrausgesetzt meine Antwort war falsch. Hab momentan keine Bildchen.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2017)

der gesuchte Fels ist ein Stück unterhalb


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das Bildarchiv wird leerer und leerer.
> Nochmals was einfaches, damit ich den Stab weitergeben kann. Die Abfahrt wird jeder kennen im Bereich Nürnberger Land / ERH
> Anhang anzeigen 571164


in dem Licht sieht das Ding aus wie ne Muschel!


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2017)

Alle scheinen zu wissen, wo die Stelle ist, aber keiner rückt raus. Einzige Erklärung wäre: Bildnotstand
Na, wer opfert sich als Erster?


----------



## ulli! (3. Februar 2017)

Kalchreuth war doch schon die Antwort?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

Ist doch in der verbotenen Zone  

Dann eben wieder ein Winterbild von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> Kalchreuth war doch schon die Antwort


Stimmt auch, ich hatte nur nach der Abfahrt gefragt. Das wäre dann runter in den Wolfsgraben gewesen. Aber der erce lag mit seinem Felsen höchstens 20 m Luftlinie entfernt. 
Das würde ich gerne mal live sehen, wie da einer runterfährt. Als ich im Herbst mal ein paar Kratzer von Pedalen/Kettenblatt dort gesehen habe, dachte ich, das kann nicht sein.


----------



## alpenpass (3. Februar 2017)

@Milan0: Ich tippe einfach mal drauf los: Irgendwo in der Ecke zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die hätte ich vermtl. danach.


dito. Ich hab ja nur ein hardtail und sowas is nix mehr für mich.Hab mir die Stelle schon ein paar mal angeschaut. Großen Respekt für alle, die das können. Gehört schon Überwindung dazu.


----------



## Lusio (3. Februar 2017)

Nur die Stelle ist nicht unterhalb vom Sportplatz. Der Felsen ist schon echt hart. Aber auch das Umfeld ist nicht ohne.


----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2017)

Das Gelände wird Felsenabfahrt oder Schmitti-abfahrt (evtl. auch Schmidti...) genannt.

Hier ein Anwendungsbeispiel 
(historisches Bildmaterial)


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> @Milan0: Ich tippe einfach mal drauf los: Irgendwo in der Ecke zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos?


Sehr kalt. 
Winter schaut alles immer relativ gleich aus ich weiß 

Ich habe auch nur ein HT. Das zählt als Ausrede nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2017)

@topolino das Standbild ist aber aus nem anderen Video, oder?
(glaube Stb, wo es den ?? Chris drei mal hintereinander würfelt)
Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2017)

Kümmere ich mich später drumm...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2017)

Also 3x hintereinander hinfallen kenne ich nur ein Video von mir


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Februar 2017)

Ich hab die besagte Stelle von Milan0 höchstens nur 3x hintereinander gestanden. Ich bin da noch nie hingefallen, bins aber letztes Jahr auch nicht mehr gefahren 
Das Bild aus Kalchreuth ist ja auch schon uralt  Den Stein sind wir auch alle schon lang nichtmehr runtergerutscht.


----------



## alpenpass (4. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr kalt.
> Winter schaut alles immer relativ gleich aus ich weiß
> *Wenn das da oben Hegnenberg wäre, könntest Du östlich von Ziegelhütte stehen... ich glaub, es braucht nen tipp von dir!*
> 
> ...


..gilt ein grad auskurierter Rippenbruch (2x)


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2017)

@alpenpass
Absolut richtig! Und du bist wieder 

Sollst ja auch auf dem Rad bleiben dann passiert das mit den Rippen nicht


----------



## alpenpass (5. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @alpenpass
> Absolut richtig! Und du bist wieder
> 
> Sollst ja auch auf dem Rad bleiben dann passiert das mit den Rippen nicht


Hast a wieder recht.  Und hier a Bildla, wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch am archäologischen Wanderpfad bei Speikern, oben auf der Röd.


----------



## alpenpass (5. Februar 2017)

So ist es und damit bist du dran.


----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also 3x hintereinander hinfallen kenne ich nur ein Video von mir


aja ok, wusste es nimma genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2017)

Mich erstaunt immerwieder was ihr alles für Örtlichkeiten kennt.


----------



## Achtzig (6. Februar 2017)

Meinst du etwa das Kelten Grab? Das kennt doch wohl jeder! 
aber wirklich verwunderlich ist,  dass einige wirklich alles kennen, egal wo...


----------



## Garminator (7. Februar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Kelten Grab


Ja, das meinte ich damit. War aber einfach, da ich in der Nähe wohne.
Aber eine Bitte: Bin mit Bildern aus und falle auch verletzungsbedingt noch etwas aus. Daher bitte jemand einspringen.


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2017)

Wo ist das?


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2017)

STB - "Die Kompression" 

Nicht die Große und nicht die mit Achterbahn, sondern jehne mit der Zufahrt am Hang einer mini Schlucht. GPS Koordinate lass ich diesmal weg


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2017)

Ne ganz andere Baustelle


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2017)

Ist das bei der hier 
49.394184, 11.082952

Beim Weißen Häusla unter der Straße durch und dann in Wald gerade aus?


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2017)

Ne ist ne ganz andere Ecke ca. 20km entfern


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Februar 2017)

Könnte in Tennenlohe sein, der Trail mehr oder weniger parallel zum Hauptweg am Pferdegehege entlang in Richtung Kugelfangwall.
Kommt mit 20km Luftlinie zur Durchfahrt am weißen Häusla auch etwa hin.

Ich kenn mich da natürlich nicht aus, weil verboten, aber die Stelle ist mir aus Erzählungen überliefert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2017)

ich tippe mal auf die Nähe des Tennenloher Teufelstisch(es).
ich hab mal davon gehört, bevor es verboten war


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2017)

Mit Tennenlohe liegt ihr nicht so schlecht. Da kann man ja auch als Wanderer Fotos machen .
Aber bitte noch etwas präzieser.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Februar 2017)

Die Stelle, die ich meine, müsste da sein:
49° 33' 32" N
11° 2' 49" O


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2017)

Kennen die Stelle auch noch andere, bist du auch fleisig am Spazieren gehen. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Februar 2017)

Puh, da find ich auf die Schnelle nur was einfaches:


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2017)

Das Bildle zuvor: etz wo ich weiß wo des is - ja klar: kenne ich.

Aktuelles Bildle: Steinbruch zwischen Löwensaal und Schmausenbuck. Die "Senke" / der Bruch, welcher am nähesten zum Tiergartenzaun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Februar 2017)

Nein.


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2017)

Soll ich weiter raten


----------



## CC. (7. Februar 2017)

Könnte auch in der Nähe vom Steinbruch Worzeldorf sein.


----------



## Garminator (8. Februar 2017)

Bei der Veste?


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei der Veste?


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2017)

Na dann, extra in den Wald geschleppt um eine Aufnahme zu bekommen. 
Wo ist die Abfahrt?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Februar 2017)

Tennenloher Forst


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2017)

hinterm Schmausenbuck


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> hinterm Schmausenbuck


 

Genau östlich nach der Stromtrasse.


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2017)

Sollte einfach sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Sollte einfach sein


in der Tat


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2017)

ahja, da war ich neulich, vor der Weihnachts-/Neujahr-Pause.
da hängt doch auch so n Seil/Strickleiter ...


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2017)

Das letzte mal als ich dort war gab es noch die Leiter. Dem Seil würde ich keinen Meter vertrauen.


----------



## elmerfudd (10. Februar 2017)

Da war ich mal vor Jahren, müsste zwischen Kraftstoff oder Neuenhof ( weiß net mehr genau wie des heißt) und Urwaldpferde sein. Oben auf der Höhe mal ein wenig links drin. Wenn mich mein Olles Hirn net täuscht.


----------



## Lusio (10. Februar 2017)

Wenn du noch die eingemauerte Leiter kennst warst du schon lange nicht mehr dort die ist schon Jahre weg.


----------



## Lusio (10. Februar 2017)

Hier siehst du die Leiter, da war er noch besteigbar, das war 2010 kurz danach haben sie die Leiter abgebaut.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2017)

Nee, war im Herbst, so Ende November bis Anfang Dezember.
Ich meinte auch eher so was wie ne Strickleiter (also aus Seilen oder Hanf), weiß es leider nicht mehr so genau.
War aufm Weg zur Arbeit und hatte mich weng verfranst, daher in Eile (bevor der Unterzucker vorbei kommt).


----------



## microbat (10. Februar 2017)

@elmerfudd 
 richtig (so in etwa)
Du bist dran


----------



## Lusio (10. Februar 2017)

Der Turm heist "Franz Köhl Turm" er ist 7m hoch wurde 1936 errichtet zur Beobachtung von Schießübungen.
Franz Köhl wurde 1886 in Neu Ulm geboren er starb 1976 in Erlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (10. Februar 2017)

Danke @topolino 

Ich kenn den Turm auch noch mit leiter, is aber schon Jahre her.

Ich hab grad gesehn das ich nur ganz schwer oder ganz leicht hab.
Das hier is noch das schwere von den leichten.

Wie heißt der Radfahrer und wo fährt er rum?


----------



## microbat (10. Februar 2017)

Google: franken radfahrer am felsen
Ergebnis: Radfahrer-Skulptur auf Felsen, Kleinziegenfeld, Kleinziegenfelder Tal, Fränkische Schweiz, Fränkische Alb, Oberfranken, Franken, Bayern, Deutschland, Europa

Definitiv zu einfach


----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2017)

Richtig Topolino!!!


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe noch kein brauchbares Suchbild aus Franken. Bis dahin ein Suchbild aus Frankreich (Korsika) mit der Frage:
wo ist das Bike?


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Februar 2017)

Wow topolino. 
Nach 20 min gegoogelt. Du bist ja schon.

Und ich bin hier nun raus.


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2017)

Wo steht der wilde Biker und wie heißt die Skulptur (ohne Radl)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2017)

Oh Korsika...  Ich will hier weg


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Oh Korsika...  Ich will hier weg



Davon abgesehen, dass es einer der schönsten Gegenden in Europa ist, ist die Insel bike technisch die totale Katastrophe.
Wandern paddeln baden - alles bestens, aber im Gelände bzw auf Trails biken, kann man vergessen.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2017)

diese schrecklichen Sockel sehen nach Tennenloher Forst aus, würde sagen zwischen B4 und Schießstand


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2017)

Jupp & wie heißt die Skulptur 

...würde der Blechhaufen radeln dann wäre in dieser Situation alles andere als ... gegeben.

So schrecklich finde ich diese Austellung nicht. Einige Teile würde ich mir in den Garten stellen - nur ich befürchte es würde auffallen.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2017)

Man muss nur die Bilder geschickt wählen und niemandem erzählen was die radlerei für ein Mist war:





[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2017)

Hmm, Brombachsee ist es wohl nicht ... sonst fällt mir keiner ein.


----------



## microbat (12. Februar 2017)

@derwaaal 
Die Skulptur heißt "Entspannung".
Du bist dran mit den nächsten Bild. Das Bild von achtzig ist von 'nen Strand bei Propiano - corsische Südwest-Küste.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Februar 2017)

Oh Mann, hab echt lange suchen bis ich was halbwegs gschaids gfundn hab, aber dafür ist es arg leicht ... :\


----------



## Garminator (13. Februar 2017)

Trubachtal, kurz vor Obertrubach


----------



## Lusio (13. Februar 2017)

Oh mit nm Norco unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (13. Februar 2017)

Ich ergänze: am Richard Wagner Fels .

Wo vor ein paar Jahren diese ätzenden Holzstufen gebaut wurden, so dass frau nicht mehr gscheit durchfahren kann .


----------



## Garminator (13. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ätzenden Holzstufen


Kann man gut aus Richtung Obertrubach umgehen. In Obertrubach den Hundsdorfer Weg hoch, dann links ins Wohngebiet, dort direkt links vom Kindergarten vorbei und dann nicht runter auf dem Frankenweg sondern den Schotterweg noch ca. 200 m weiter und dann geht am Waldanfang links ein Trail los der runter führt und direkt nach den Aufstiegstufen am Trubachweg endet. Runter kommt man dann immer.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich ergänze: am Richard Wagner Fels .
> Wo vor ein paar Jahren diese ätzenden Holzstufen gebaut wurden, so dass frau nicht mehr gscheit durchfahren kann .


Richtig! Aber wieso nicht? Geht auch zum Hochfahren ganz gut.

@Garminator hat zwar auch Recht (allerdings kommt es auf die Richtung an), aber @Lenka K. war spezifischer. Daher würde ich ihr den Sieg zugestehen.



Lusio schrieb:


> Oh mit nm Norco unterwegs


scho weng her ...


----------



## Garminator (13. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> den Sieg zugestehen


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> den Sieg zugestehen


Ui, das war gar nicht so gemeint. Jetzt muss ich ein Bild finden .... .


----------



## coast13 (13. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass es einer der schönsten Gegenden in Europa ist, ist die Insel bike technisch die totale Katastrophe.
> Wandern paddeln baden - alles bestens, aber im Gelände bzw auf Trails biken, kann man vergessen.



Korsika war schon auch schön zum biken...vorausgesetzt man hat genug Schläuche im Rucksack oder damals "slime" im Reifen 

Bilder sind schon älter 











sorry für OT


----------



## Achtzig (13. Februar 2017)

Hihi, lustige Bilder!


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Februar 2017)

Wenn wir schon beim off-topic sind: wo bin ich? 





Richtiges Rätselbild kommt morgen ...


----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2017)

@Lenka K. 
Falls es im Inland ist, im Bavella Masiv - ansonsten in einen Korridor von Porto Vecchio rüber nach Sarte'ne bis runter nach Sotta (von der West zur Ostküste). Die Felsformation kenne ich nicht persönlich, aber in dieser Gegend gibt es diese natürlichen Skulpturen sehr oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2017)

@coast13 
Irgendwo rund um Zonza (dort oder im Umkreis von 30 Kilometern). Die wohlhabenderen Gemeinden haben dort diese gusseisernen Laternen...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2017)

@topolino Nicht schlecht! Das Foto wurde an der Punta d'Arghjavara im Bavellamassiv aufgenommen, der Fels liegt an der Strasse vom Bavellapass runter zur Ostküste. Es gibt da wunderschöne Kletterrouten und manchmal muss man sogar durch Felsenfenster klettern!

Jezt aber zurück zum Frankenrätsel.

Felsgebilde hatten wir schon lange keine mehr...



 

Wo bin ich?

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Garminator (15. Februar 2017)

Ist das vielleicht das Höllensteintor bei Obertrubach?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Höllensteintor bei Obertrubach


Nein, wir befinden uns viel weiter östlich. Fast an der Frankengrenze.

Zwei Tipps in einem :
Wir hatten schon mal ein Rätsel aus dem Gebiet, in dem dieser Geotop liegt.


----------



## Garminator (15. Februar 2017)

Veldensteiner Forst kam mir als erstes in den Sinn, aber das meiste dadrin liegt in der Oberpfalz. Kleiner Lochstein?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kleiner Lochstein


Bingo!

Doch gleich zu viel verraten ....

Veldensteiner Forst befindet sich noch in Franken, da die Grenze durch die Pegnitz verläuft. Erst Krottenseeer Forst liegt im "Ausland" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (15. Februar 2017)

Om Gegensatz zum Großen Lochstein bin ich beim Kleinen immer nur vorbeigefahren, also nur aus dem Blickwinkel gesehen. Seit aber vor ca. 2 Jahren die Harvester noch große Teile des Trails auf dem Rotkreis geplättet haben treibt mich nichts mehr in diese Gegend.

Bin leider wieder außer Gefecht und auch Bilder sind aus, daher bitte jemand einspringen.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Seit aber vor ca. 2 Jahren die Harvester noch große Teile des Trails auf dem Rotkreis geplättet haben treibt mich nichts mehr in diese Gegend


Eben ... leider . Das Bild stammt auch schon von 2013 ... Gute Besserung noch!

Wer hat noch nicht, wer mag noch mal?


----------



## coast13 (15. Februar 2017)

dann mach ich mal wieder 

wo war ich da ?




Gruß
Frank


----------



## SuShu (15. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Om Gegensatz zum Großen Lochstein bin ich beim Kleinen immer nur vorbeigefahren, also nur aus dem Blickwinkel gesehen. Seit aber vor ca. 2 Jahren die Harvester noch große Teile des Trails auf dem Rotkreis geplättet haben treibt mich nichts mehr in diese Gegend.



Das war letzten Herbst längst wieder okay.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2017)

@coast13 sieht nach Bilderband aus!


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @coast13 sieht nach Bilderband aus!



Das wär mal witzig! Und viel einfacher als hunderte km auf der Suche nach neuen Bildern abzuspulen...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> sieht nach Bilderband aus


Wollte ich auch sagen .

Aber irgendwie kommt's mir bekannt vor, vielleicht weil es in der Fränkischen ganz viele ähnlich schöne Blicke gibt?

Eventuell ein Tipp mit räumlicher Begrenzung, es rührt sich hier nichts ...


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2017)

ok, kleiner Tipp: der Ort auf dem Bild befindet sich östlich der A9, auf Höhe Osternohe. Wenn man sich um 180° dreht blickt man auf eine Burg


----------



## Lusio (16. Februar 2017)

Ist des Stöppach mit´n Hohenstein im Kreuz


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2017)

schon sehr nah bzw. warm  ....der gesuchte Ort liegt aber etwas nördlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. Februar 2017)

Hmm, gestern war ich gedanklich zwar schon in der Ecke, aber es kam mir auch irgendwie so bekannt vor, das ich mich nicht festlegen konnte. Genau wie Lenka K. es ausdrückte.  Mit deinem Hinweis wag ichs mal:
Mit der Burg kann also wohl nur Hohenstein gemeint sein, so schließe ich Stöppach mal aus. Treuf wäre eher möglich, ich lege mich aber mal auf Entmersberg fest. (Wobei mir der genaue Standort noch immer ein Rätsel ist.)


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

Ist das auf dem Blaukreuz am Anfang der Abfahrt ins Sittenbachtal?


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2017)

@alpenpass 
auf den falschen Ort festgelegt  Nachdem der Name aber schon genannt wurde, lös ich mal auf: ja, der Ort ist Treuf !

Standort ist da, wo das Rotkreuz nach rechts von der Strasse abzeigt. Lenka K. war aber auch schon sehr nah dran






dürft euch aussuchen, wer weiter macht


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

Da lag ich doch falsch ... allerdings möchte ich anmerken, dass von der Stelle die Burg auf gar keinem Fall zu sehen ist, zum Burgblick müssen zuerst die steilen Teerrampen überwunden werden ... .

@alpenpass hatte ja Treuf erwähnt ... der Intuition Vertrauen schenken .


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2017)

ja, du hast Recht, von der Stelle aus sieht man die Burg nicht. Sorry....atte das falsch in Erinnerung ! Liegt am Alter ...Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht merkst du die fiesen Rampen gar nicht, aber ich weiss an der Stelle SEHR gut, dass ich mir den Windbeutel im Windbeutelcafé erst noch verdienen muss!


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2017)

kommt auf die Liste


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2017)

ich weiss nur, dass ich Windbeutel futtern musste weil es kein anderes, gscheids Wirtshaus mehr gibt


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> kommt auf die Liste


Die fiesen Rampen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. Februar 2017)

@alpenpass Magst du weitermachen? Du lagst ja fast richtig ...


----------



## alpenpass (17. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @alpenpass Magst du weitermachen? Du lagst ja fast richtig ...


Hallo Lenka, danke schön, auch wenn es ja wirklich nur ein "Beinahe ist.  Bild kann ich erst heut abend liefern, wenn du also eins parat hast, bin ich nicht böse


----------



## Garminator (17. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Windbeutel im Windbeutelcafé


Ehrlich gesagt, war einmal dort und probiert. Übertrieben süß fand ich. Bedienung auch total überfordert.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2017)

und dazu n fränkisches Pils!


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Übertrieben süß fand ich


Die Geschmacke sind halt verschieden . Ich bin ein Windbeutelfan, egal ob in der Fränkischen oder bei uns in Obb.

Aber es stimmt, das Windbeutelcafé ist sehr beliebt und an schönen Wochenenden kann es da schon SEHR voll sein.

@alpenpass Nur zu, hab'  sowieso fast keine Bilder mehr.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Februar 2017)

na dann, wo steht das einarmige Kreuz und wie heißt es:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Februar 2017)

Unterfranken


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Februar 2017)

bei Feucht, Richtung Moosbach. Wanderwege 4 und 6 treffen aufeinander und es geht ein Weg zum Fränkischen Dünenweg, wenn ich mich richtig erinner...
hier mal von der anderen Seite:


----------



## alpenpass (18. Februar 2017)

@WarriorPrincess : Goldrichtig


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Februar 2017)

Dann was neues, vor ein paar Wochen geschossen:


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Februar 2017)

Schwarzach?

Edit: Schwarzach! Nur wo genau :/ Ich war da schon mal... zwischen Schwarzachklamm/-Durchbruch und Faberschloss?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Februar 2017)

Ich denk, das kann man gut gelten lassen! Ich steh auf der Brücke, auf der der DW kurz auf die Teerstraße geht, bevor es dann direkt wieder in die Klamm geht.
War doch zu einfach. - Mir ist diese Stelle jetzt zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, weil ich ausnahmsweise (bei den Temperaturen) al ne Verschnaufpause gebraucht habe und als Ausrede Fotos gemacht hab 

@flachmaennchen : Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## Milan0 (18. Februar 2017)

Verdammt hätte ich mal beide auch gewusst. Ist auch eine schöne Strecke da. Fahre ich gern mit dem Crosser


----------



## CC. (19. Februar 2017)

Interessanter Blickwinkel. Habs nur mit Mühen an dem Haus und dem Wohnwagen davor erkannt.  Obwohl es meine Einflugschneise ist...
Hübsches Rätsel!


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Februar 2017)

Ich habs am Wochenende nicht geschafft was rauszusuchen und bin jetzt eine Woche unterwegs.
Milan0, hast du was, damit nicht alle so lang warten müssen?  Hast es ja schließlich auch gewusst.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Dann springe ich mal wieder ein. Noch was aus dem Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (21. Februar 2017)

Anblick kommt mir bekannt vor.... ich rate mal:  oberhalb vom Klingenbach bei der Gerasmühle ?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn du die Gerasmühle bei Eibach meinst, ist es nicht da


----------



## Achtzig (21. Februar 2017)

Irgendwo in der Ecke Himmelgarten?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Schon besser als Eibach, aber immer noch recht kalt


----------



## Lusio (21. Februar 2017)

Ich rate mal Klingenhof von Entenberg kommend


----------



## alpenpass (21. Februar 2017)

Könnte auch das Pegnitztal zwischen Behringersdorf und Rückersdorf sein?


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2017)

Pegnitztal zwischen A3 und Hammer Mühle.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Jawohl @alpenpass liegt richtig.

Das Foto ist ziemlich genau hier entstanden 
Gesetzte Markierung

https://goo.gl/maps/G4ZBJrJFNxN2


----------



## alpenpass (21. Februar 2017)

Hm die Windung der Bäume hat mich drauf gebracht.  Mal was andres - wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (21. Februar 2017)

Würd mal sagen an den Schanzen in Bischofsgrün


----------



## alpenpass (22. Februar 2017)

Das ging ja schnell. Volltreffer


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Februar 2017)

Na, des hätt ja sogar der auf der Fleischbrück'n gewußt.


----------



## coast13 (22. Februar 2017)

darf gerne ein anderer weitermachen, bin unterwegs


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Februar 2017)

coast13 schrieb:


> Anblick kommt mir bekannt vor.... ich rate mal:  oberhalb vom Klingenbach bei der Gerasmühle ?



Das hätte ich auch gesagt wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, dass Milan0 da nichts verloren hat


----------



## Milan0 (22. Februar 2017)

Ist bei mir oft nicht verkehrt zwischen Nürnberg und Lauf zu raten 
Derzeit halte ich aber nicht an auf dem Arbeitsweg. Viel zu ungemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2017)

Damit das hier mal weiter geht, was leichtes


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2017)

Ein Zaskar ... Davon hab' ich vor zwanzig Jahren geträumt .


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Februar 2017)

Easy, aber ich bin immernoch unterwegs und hab keine Bilder dabei.
Hast ja vorher praktisch schon verraten wo


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2017)

Ist kein Zaskar. Ein günstiges Tempest, macht aber auch Spaß


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

Ist das Bild so schwer, oder hat keiner weitere Bilder zum einstellen?


----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2017)

Es lässt doch mehrere Möglichkeiten zwischen Nürnberg und da wo's viel schöner ist ;-)

Ich tät mal sagen: Der Steg zwischen Wetzendorf und B14 (aber es könnte auch der zwischen Röthenbach und Wetzendorf sein).


----------



## microbat (27. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist das Bild so schwer, oder hat keiner weitere Bilder zum einstellen?


Beides 
...an so 'nen Steg zwischen N und LAU denke ich auch...


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

haha. Es ist schon ein kleiner Umweg nötig. Nicht auf dem direktesten Weg 






Die gleiche Stelle bei Tageslicht


----------



## alpenpass (27. Februar 2017)

Könnte auch glatt der Einstiegs-Steg der "Röthenbachklamm Süd" nach der Strasse zwischen Brunn und LB Richtung US sein?? 
(Die RBKlamm im Dunkeln ist aber auch lustig)


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

Siehe Tip über dir. RBKlamm ist schon mal sehr warm 

Und ja die wird heute auch wieder im Dunkeln mit dem SSPCrosser gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2017)

Sollte das echt die direkt am Birkensee sein?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

Bingo!


----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2017)

Die schaut so anders aus wenn man sie mal von seitlich und nicht mit Stirnlampe sieht...

Also gut, kennt das hier wer?


----------



## microbat (27. Februar 2017)

...stimmt - und die weiße Tarnung machte es auch nicht einfacher.

Das Bild: etwas weniger Kondensat wäre einfacher.


----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Das Bild: etwas weniger Kondensat wäre einfacher.



Aber nicht halb so stimmungsvoll und dann wahrscheinlich auch viel zu einfach...


----------



## alpenpass (27. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Siehe Tip über dir. RBKlamm ist schon mal sehr warm
> 
> Und ja die wird heute auch wieder im Dunkeln mit dem SSPCrosser gefahren



Verd... hab deinen Tipp nicht mehr gesehen. Musste in die Kantine mit den Kollegen. 
Sehr schön auch das aktuelle Bild. Kann leider nicht mal vermuten, bin aber gespannt auf die Auflösung.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Februar 2017)

Also gut, nachdem bislang wohl tatsächlich nix zu sehen ist, mal ein Stück weiter vorn/unten:




Zumindest weiß ich sicher, dass es Radler gibt, die hier lang kommen! Fat(e) Spuren gab'S und auch schon welche von nem HR2


----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2017)

Sieht irgendwie nach der nördlichen/nordöstlichen Ecke vom Moritzberg aus, also von Schönberg/ eher aber Weigenhofen kommend? Bin mir da aber sehr unsicher...


----------



## Achtzig (28. Februar 2017)

Unsicher reicht in dem Fall aber gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Unsicher reicht in dem Fall aber gut aus


Oha, na dann schieb ichs halt auf meinen guten Instinkt. Na dann, wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## microbat (28. Februar 2017)

...vorm Ballon


----------



## Lusio (28. Februar 2017)

Der Wald sieht wie Lillinghof aus


----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> ...vorm Ballon


 ...an dem Tag wär ich gern mit drin gesessen...


----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Der Wald sieht wie Lillinghof aus


Lass ich so gelten, du bists


----------



## Lusio (28. Februar 2017)

Wo ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wo ist das
> Anhang anzeigen 579682


bei Heroldsberg in der Nähe vom Wildmeistersteg/Gockerlesberger Graben?


----------



## Lusio (28. Februar 2017)

Die Gegend ist nicht so falsch, aber doch ein Stück entfernt


----------



## alpenpass (1. März 2017)

Ich glaub dann hab ichs: Es ist auf der anderen Seite von Heroldsberg. Müsste am Haidberg sein. Blickrichtung vom Haidberg Weiher über Blaustrich zum Viehtrieb hoch. Auf dem Bild habe ich die Steigung nicht sofort erkennen können.  lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Lusio (1. März 2017)

Du liegst richtig. Ist direkt neben der 20 kV Leitung von Schwaig nach Heroldsberg


----------



## alpenpass (1. März 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Du liegst richtig. Ist direkt neben der 20 kV Leitung von Schwaig nach Heroldsberg


mit Schnee schaut alles immer so anders aus Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## derwaaal (1. März 2017)

Neues Fahrrad?


----------



## Lusio (1. März 2017)

ne mein altes Hardtail


----------



## alpenpass (1. März 2017)

Die Bilder werden rar, dieses stammt von 2015. Ein Tipp vorneweg, das Kreuz steht nicht mehr (Stand Okt.2016) doch wo steh ich?


----------



## derwaaal (1. März 2017)

Klumpertal?


----------



## pristo (1. März 2017)

Das müsste am Ernhofer Berg, westlich von Hegnenberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2017)

Daran hat es mich auch erinnert. Das Kreuz ist mir da aber noch nie aufgefallen, obwohl das vor paar Jahren noch mein täglicher Arbeitsweg war


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2017)

http://maps.google.com/?q=49.410713,11.350771&hl=de&gl=de
Ziemlich genau hier?


----------



## alpenpass (1. März 2017)

pristo schrieb:


> Das müsste am Ernhofer Berg, westlich von Hegnenberg sein.


Das Rätsel ist hiermit gelöst. Es ist westlich oberhalb, von Hegnenberg. Man verlässt Hegnenberg über den steilen Hohlweg auf dem "Frankenweg". Dann wird es mal etwas licht...
Wie auch immer, ich übergebe dir den Stab.  
@Milan0: Es ist weiter oben:mit dem GPS Geoplaner ergeben sich die Daten:49.41120°N 11.35921°E; mit ein wenig zoomen ist das Kreuz dann sichtbar.


----------



## pristo (1. März 2017)

xxx


----------



## pristo (1. März 2017)

Mal schauen, wer sich hier auskennt. Vorab soviel: Es ist weit im Süden!


----------



## Lusio (1. März 2017)

Hetzlesser Berg


----------



## pristo (1. März 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hetzlesser Berg


Ganz kalt! Weit, weit weg im Süden.


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2017)

pristo schrieb:


> Das müsste am Ernhofer Berg, westlich von Hegnenberg sein.


Witzig, das Kreuz hab ich auch schon mal für's Rätsel fotografiert. Hab mich aber nicht getraut, ich dachte, das findet nie wer raus...


----------



## alpenpass (2. März 2017)

@Achtzig: Ging mir genauso, habs lang zurückgehalten.

Zum Bild: Habe impulsiv an Virnsnberg gedacht, aber nee, da stimmt der Turmhelm schon mal nicht. 
Ich tippe auf westliches Mittelfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (2. März 2017)

Eher südliches Mittelfranken! Bei Pleinfeld, Schloss Sandsee! 

Wo bin ich gewesen?


----------



## pristo (2. März 2017)

"Eher südliches Mittelfranken! Bei Pleinfeld, Schloss Sandsee!"
Korrekt, Schloss Sandsee bei Pleinfeld.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. März 2017)

Aktuelles Bild könnte am Albrand aufgenommen sein. Der offene Blick in Richtung Westen (NW) würde dafür sprechen. Bei so einer höhere markante Felsformation, denke ich direkt an Glatzenstein.


----------



## coast13 (2. März 2017)

das ging ja wieder flott! Glatzenstein is


----------



## HTWolfi (2. März 2017)

Auch was mit Felsen.
Am Steinbrüchlein ist es nicht, auch wenn ich hier was in die Richtung angedeutet hatte.


----------



## pristo (2. März 2017)

Ein paar Kilometer nördlich von Schloss Sandsee ;-)), bzw. westlich des Wallesauer Weiher ;-)).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (2. März 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auch was mit Felsen.
> Am Steinbrüchlein ist es nicht, auch wenn ich hier was in die Richtung angedeutet hatte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580141


Gut das du es erwähnst, habe schon an meinen Ortskenntnissen gezweifelt, als ich Deinen Beitrag dort gelesen habe. 
Das müßte der wunderschöne Steinbruch bei Mauk/Wernsbach sein.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. März 2017)

Beide richtig!
Die Historische Steinbrüche Wernsbach (oder Eintrag auf Wikipedia) sollte man sich mal ansehen, wenn man in der Gegend unterwegs ist.


----------



## alpenpass (3. März 2017)

@pristo Du warst drei Minuten schneller, somit stelle ich mich gerne hinten an.


----------



## pristo (3. März 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> @pristo Du warst drei Minuten schneller, somit stelle ich mich gerne hinten an.



Ja, danke. Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn du ein Bildchen eingestellt hättest.
Dann noch eins aus der Gegend. Wer kennt diesen idyllischen Badeweiher.


----------



## alpenpass (3. März 2017)

pristo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580416
> 
> Ja, danke. Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn du ein Bildchen eingestellt hättest.
> Dann noch eins aus der Gegend. Wer kennt diesen idyllischen Badeweiher.


Danke, muss mit den Bildern sparsam umgehen. Wenn ich auch noch nie da war, ist das der vielgerühmte Wallesauer Weiher?


----------



## pristo (3. März 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Danke, muss mit den Bildern sparsam umgehen. Wenn ich auch noch nie da war, ist das der vielgerühmte Wallesauer Weiher?



Ja, stimmt, der Wallesauer Weiher. Ein offizielles Badegewässer, das sich im Sommer gut bei einer Tour zur Abkühlung nutzen lässt.
alpenpass du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2017)

Na, dann wird ich das bei Gelegenheit mal testen 
Wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## Garminator (4. März 2017)

Das könnte bei Bernhof sein.


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das könnte bei Bernhof sein.


Leider nein.


----------



## Lusio (4. März 2017)

Naturfreunde haus bei Hormersdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2017)

Nein, aber es wird tendenziell (Bernhof, Naturfreundehaus) wärmer.


----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2017)

Als Tipp ein Bild, welches den Standort der ersten Aufnahme zeigt:


----------



## Lenka K. (5. März 2017)

Doch Hohenstein. Hab's schon gestern geschrieben, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den Tipp richtig verstanden hab'. IQ hilft .


----------



## alpenpass (7. März 2017)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, hab gestern morgen nur deinen Punkt gesehen. Du hast's erraten und darfst weitermachen


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> hab gestern morgen nur deinen Punkt gesehen


Ja, das hätte ich klüger machen können ... ich sag's ja, IQ hilft .

War ein ganz gewiefter Rätsel, ohne das Hilfsbild hätte ich es nicht erraten, mache immer am Burgfelsen Pause und schaue dann richtung Südwesten/Westen ...

Aber weiter geht's. Wo hab' ich mich im Sommer rumgetrieben?


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

Keiner eine Idee?

Als Tipp: ich stehe westlich der A9.


----------



## Garminator (9. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> westlich der A9


Die ist lang


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die ist lang


Ja ja, ich grenze ein: westlich der A9 in Oberfranken .

Im Ernst, erkennt das keiner?? Es handelt sich um einen SEHR bekannten Ort, nur die Perspektive ist vielleicht ungewohnt. Den schönen Trail, der zu dem Standort/Aussichtspunkt führt, hab' ich auch erst im letzten Jahr entdeckt, obwohl ich gefühlt hundert mal daran vorbeigefahren bin.

Jetzat aber!


----------



## microbat (9. März 2017)

Nee - keine Idee...
und weil du auch noch den Kirchturm "maskiert" hast keine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

Gut, dann gibt's einen weiteren Tipp.

Aus der Gegend hab' ich schon mal ein Rätselbild eingestellt (aufgenommen während der gleichen Tour). Die damals gesuchte Stelle befindet sich--mehr oder weniger--auf der abgewandten Seite des Buckels hinter dem Kirchturm ...


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2017)

Weidensees?


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Weidensees


Nein, aber schon recht warm. Der gesuchte Ort liegt südlich von Weidensees.


----------



## Garminator (9. März 2017)

Bei Bärnfels?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2017)

Bärnfels wäre westlich von Weidensees.

Also westlich der A9, zwischen der REICHSJÄGERMEISTER-Ausfahrt und der Ausfahrt Plech ?


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

Um zu dem gesuchten Ort zu gelangen, nimmt man die Ausfahrt Plech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (9. März 2017)

Beddseschdaa song die Leid dordn


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Beddseschdaa


Genau.

Jetzt hätten wir geklärt, WAS auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Die wichtige Frage ist aber, WO wurde das Foto aufgenommen? A bissl genauer als "in Betzenstein" darf's schon sein .


----------



## alpenpass (9. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Jetzt hätten wir geklärt, WAS auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Die wichtige Frage ist aber, WO wurde das Foto aufgenommen? A bissl genauer als "in Betzenstein" darf's schon sein .


Kann sich nur um den Gerhardsfelsen handeln.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Gerhardsfelsen


Richtig! Das hat aber gedauert, ich dachte, das Rätselbild wäre eigentlich recht einfach.

@alpenpass & @rehhofer Wollt ihr unter euch ausmachen, wer weitermacht? Rehhofer hatte Betzenstein geknackt und alpenpass den Standpunkt ...


----------



## alpenpass (10. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Richtig! Das hat aber gedauert, ich dachte, das Rätselbild wäre eigentlich recht einfach.
> 
> @alpenpass & @rehhofer Wollt ihr unter euch ausmachen, wer weitermacht? Rehhofer hatte Betzenstein geknackt und alpenpass den Standpunkt ...


Da für mich Betzenstein lediglich die Steilvorlage war, gebe ich @rehhofer natürlich gerne den Vortritt.


----------



## rehhofer (10. März 2017)

Sicher leicht:

Ein Blick "Inside Out"


----------



## microbat (10. März 2017)

haste ne Ahnung wieviel Löcher und Höhlen des in Frangn hod


----------



## Cubie (10. März 2017)

Oswaldhöhle?


----------



## rehhofer (10. März 2017)

Der gezeigte Aggregatzustand hat Bezug zum Namen der "Höhlen"...


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2017)

Dann müsste es sich um die "Eislöcher" im Veldensteiner Forst etwa 1 km nördlich vom Hufeisen handeln. Rotpunkt - Wanderweg führt vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (11. März 2017)

Exakt.


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2017)

na dann, wo steh ich denn hier


 ?


----------



## alpenpass (12. März 2017)

Der Berg heißt so wie der beste Kumpel meines Sohnes.


----------



## mw123 (12. März 2017)

Der Moritz?


----------



## alpenpass (12. März 2017)

mw123 schrieb:


> Der Moritz?


korrekt, doch wo steh ich?


----------



## Cubie (12. März 2017)

würde fast auf Renzenhof tippen..??


----------



## alpenpass (12. März 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> würde fast auf Renzenhof tippen..??


ne, südlicher...


----------



## Cubie (12. März 2017)

also gut einen lass ich noch raus....

Brunn?


----------



## alpenpass (13. März 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> also gut einen lass ich noch raus....
> 
> Brunn?


Brunn lass ich gelten. Gelöst! Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (13. März 2017)

Wo steht diese Brücke, die wie ein Relikt aus längst vergessenen Zeiten wirkt...?


----------



## SanfterRebell (14. März 2017)

Regnitzfähre Pettstadt südlich von Bamberg


----------



## Cubie (14. März 2017)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Regnitzfähre Pettstadt südlich von Bamberg


Richtig, na das ging aber flott, SanfterRebell du bist dran


----------



## SanfterRebell (15. März 2017)

Aufnahme ist schon etwas älter, aber darum geht's ja nicht.
Wo war ich?


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2017)

Zwischen Valznerweiher und Eisweiher bei Fischbach?


----------



## SanfterRebell (16. März 2017)

@Milan0 leider nein. Nördlicher, zwischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. März 2017)

Könnte es das Brücklein über den Röthenbach beim Birkensee sein?


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2017)

hier stand quatsch. Ist nordöstlicher


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. März 2017)

Stehst Du im Tennenloher Forst?


----------



## SanfterRebell (16. März 2017)

@alpenpass nördlich und leicht westlich vom Birkensee
@mistertom52070 östlich und leicht südlich vom Tennenloher Forst


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2017)

dann wohl zwischen Heroldsberg und Behringersdorf  Da kenne ich mich aber Null aus


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2017)

Da haben sie doch letztes Jahr eine neue Holzbürcke beim Zapfweiher gebaut. Ist es da, beim Grünstrich?


----------



## microbat (16. März 2017)

Das ist die Brücke über den Wehrgraben unterhalb Oedenberg in Richtung Heroldsberg.
Aufgenommen bei Hochwasser, deshalb die große Pfütze.
Wanderweg: blaues Kreuz auf weißen Grund 
GPS: 49.53207°N 11.19178°E
Höhe: 372.2 m


----------



## LeFritzz (16. März 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> GPS: 49.53207°N 11.19178°E Höhe: 372.2 m


So gibt man das an: 32 U 658592 5488914.
Dann findet man es auch auf einer Karte.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. März 2017)

.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. März 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> So gibt man das an: 32 U 658592 5488914.
> Dann findet man es auch auf einer Karte.


Mit deinen Daten




Mit den Ortskoordinaten von @topolino



Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, was besser ist.
Ich finde das zweite Ergebnis besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (16. März 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Das ist die Brücke über den Wehrgraben unterhalb Oedenberg in Richtung Heroldsberg.
> Aufgenommen bei Hochwasser, deshalb die große Pfütze.
> Wanderweg: blaues Kreuz auf weißen Grund
> GPS: 49.53207°N 11.19178°E
> Höhe: 372.2 m


Ah -die Brücke über den Wehrgraben. Danke für die exakten Koordinaten


----------



## microbat (16. März 2017)

Eine Antwort - drei Benachrichtigungen

etz was i immer no net ob die Antwort richtig is 

@DaFriiitz 
Meine Empfehlung:
http://gpso.de/maps/
(weniger Schmart-Fon geeignet - also besser daheim am Rechner nutzen)


----------



## SanfterRebell (16. März 2017)

@topolino liegt richtig und stellt das nächste Foto. Meinen Glückwunsch. Die Aufnahme ist vom Januar2015.


----------



## microbat (16. März 2017)

Ist sozusagen 'nen homerun - die Brücke. Das Vorgängermodell war lustiger, weil es eine kleine Schanze war 

Bildle kommt morgen...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. März 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz
> Meine Empfehlung:
> http://gpso.de/maps/
> (weniger Schmart-Fon geeignet - also besser daheim am Rechner nutzen)


Das ist meine Empfehlung:




Dazu sowas:




und sowas:


----------



## microbat (17. März 2017)

Wo steht das Kreuz?
Ganz frisch mit den letzten Licht aufgenommen. Wer weiß wo ich mich immer herumtreibe, hats einfach.


----------



## alpenpass (17. März 2017)

Ah, du warst wandern am Pferdegehege. 
Das Kreuz steht direkt am Kugelfangwall.
Also ca. hier:
32 U 648587 5491578 bzw.
49.55855°N 11.05462°E .  (dann hat hier jeder was davon)


----------



## microbat (17. März 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ah, du warst wandern am Pferdegehege.
> Das Kreuz steht direkt am Kugelfangwall.
> Also ca. hier:
> 32 U 648587 5491578 bzw.
> 49.55855°N 11.05462°E .  (dann hat hier jeder was davon)



 Richtig


----------



## alpenpass (18. März 2017)

na dann was einfaches: Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. März 2017)

Bei Marloffstein, an der Tongrube


----------



## LeFritzz (18. März 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Marloffstein, an der Tongrube


Na, aufgrund des Wasserturmes hätte es sogar jener auf der Fleischbrücke erkannt, also der hier:


----------



## alpenpass (18. März 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Marloffstein, an der Tongrube


Fein und natürlich richtig, damit übergebe ich gern an Dich.


----------



## Garminator (19. März 2017)

Was aus meiner Lieblingsgegend. Freue mich schon auf die Einkehr danach, *w*enn´s *w*ieder *w*ärmer *w*ird.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2017)

Ist auch mein Lieblingsplatz ... die Kreuzkapelle oberhalb von Pottenstein, auf dem alten Wallfahrtsweg nach Gössweinstein.
Allerdings hab' ich dann die Einkehr schon hinter mir .


----------



## Garminator (19. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kreuzkapelle oberhalb von Pottenstein


Stimmt. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (20. März 2017)

So, bin zurück vom Winter ...

Von wo kann diese verspargelte Landschaft bewundert werden?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2017)

Braucht es wieder einen Tipp? Diesmal stehe ich ÖSTLICH der A9 .


----------



## Garminator (22. März 2017)

Schlossberg bei Pegnitz?


----------



## Achtzig (22. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Braucht es wieder einen Tipp? Diesmal stehe ich ÖSTLICH der A9 .


Mir grad mal aufgefallen wie viel Osten es neben der A9 gibt. Das geht ja bis Thüringen!


----------



## LeFritzz (22. März 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> wie viel Osten es neben der A9 gibt. Das geht ja bis Thüringen!


Das geht bis Wladiwostok....


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> bis Thüringen


Ähm, du meintest vermutlich das andere T-dings, nämlich Tschechien? 



Garminator schrieb:


> Schlossberg bei Pegnitz


Richtig!

Das Bild wurde von dem Aussichtsturm auf dem Schlossberg aufgenommen, der auf den Ruinen der Burg Böheimstein errichtet wurde, die wiederum der Kaiser und Böhmische König Karl IV. erbauen liess, womit wir den Bogen zu Tschechien spannen .

@Garminator Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...womit wir den Bogen zu Tschechien spannen .


Aber Wentscheslaw, wie Karl IV. ursprünglich hiess, war doch ein Luxemburger?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Aber Wentscheslaw, wie Karl IV. ursprünglich hiess, war doch ein Luxemburger?



Ein *HALB*luxemburger .

Ich hab' auch nicht von *Tschechen* geredet, sondern von *Tschechien*, wozu auch *Böhmen* gehört, dessen König Karl IV. ja war.

Das konnte übrigens alles in der sehenswerten Landesausstellung in Nürnberg in Erfahrung gebracht werden. 
http://www.hdbg.de/karl/


----------



## Fury (22. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das konnte übrigens alles in der sehenswerten Landesausstellung in Nürnberg in Erfahrung gebracht werden.
> http://www.hdbg.de/karl/


Naja. So sehenswert fand ich diese nicht. Hatte mich sehr drauf gefreut und war dann eher enttäuscht. Is aber OT.

Wann kommt ein neues Bild?


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2017)

ich finde nichts mehr. Kann jemand übernehmen?
Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder mehr zum Fahren komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (23. März 2017)




----------



## CC. (23. März 2017)

Das sieht nach Fichtelgebirge aus. Weg zum Schneeberg.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. März 2017)

Fichtelgebirge stimmt.
Weg zum Schneeberg stimmt nicht.


----------



## Speci007 (23. März 2017)

OKO Dh Strecke, kurz vor der vorletzten Querwaldautobahn. Die Süße fährt auf einen kleinen Drop zu.....


----------



## LeFritzz (23. März 2017)

Richtig.


----------



## Speci007 (23. März 2017)




----------



## Speci007 (23. März 2017)

Ganz unfränkisch in der Oberpfalz, ein ehemaliger Vulkankegel......


----------



## Cubie (24. März 2017)

und jetzt...


----------



## LeFritzz (24. März 2017)

Der @Speci007 sollte ein Bild einstellen, welches den Regeln entspricht, also eines aus FRANKEN.
Wenn er nichts hat, sollte @CC. was einstellen, der war am Nächsten dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (24. März 2017)

Deutschland ist schon ein komisches Land. Wo es Sinn macht, sich an die Regeln zu halten wie im Straßenverkehr, fährt man über rote Ampeln, übertritt üblicherweise die Höchstgeschwindigkeit um 20 kmh, hält keinen Sicherheitsabstand ein usw. Und hier, wo es echt egal ist, wird man gemaßregelt, weil ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz ist und nicht aus Franken. Wurde hier eigentlich schon jemals basisdemokratisch über diese Regel abgestimmt? Also bitte einfach weiter rätseln. Mich interessiert schon, wo der Vulkankegel ist.


----------



## Speci007 (24. März 2017)

Tipp: ganz hinten links ist die Kösser u. oben auf dem Kegel ist eine Kirche


----------



## Lusio (24. März 2017)

Vulkankegel gibt es im Steinwald also ist es da


----------



## Speci007 (25. März 2017)

Liegt mehr bei Kulmain.....
und es gibt eine kleine Gaststätte mit herrlicher Aussicht auf das Fichtelgebirge u. den Steinwald


----------



## Cubie (27. März 2017)

Armesberg ?


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2017)

ist das Foto aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. März 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Armesberg ?


Sollte stimmen.


----------



## Speci007 (27. März 2017)

Stimmt


----------



## Cubie (27. März 2017)

wo treib ich mich wieder rum...


----------



## 83vogel (27. März 2017)

Müsste der Seigelstein bei Tiefenpölz sein.


----------



## Lusio (28. März 2017)

*derwaaal*
auch wieder da FSen war super


----------



## LeFritzz (28. März 2017)

83vogel schrieb:


> Müsste der Seigelstein bei Tiefenpölz sein.


STIMMT.


----------



## Cubie (28. März 2017)

83vogel schrieb:


> Müsste der Seigelstein bei Tiefenpölz sein.



Stimmt natürlich,
du bist dran!


----------



## 83vogel (28. März 2017)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Garminator (28. März 2017)

Ist das nicht die Felsnadel gegenüber Gößweinstein beim Frankenweg?


----------



## 83vogel (29. März 2017)

Frankenweg ist schon mal richtig. Der Fels befindet sich aber im Bamberger Landkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (29. März 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> *derwaaal*
> auch wieder da FSen war super


ja, bin wieder da.
was ist FSen? SFen = Skifahren würd ich ja noch verstehen, oder heißt es *F*i*S*ch*en *?


----------



## Achtzig (31. März 2017)

Also Bamberger tun sich offenbar schwer mit raten...


----------



## LeFritzz (31. März 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also Bamberger tun sich offenbar schwer mit raten...


Das liegt an der katholischen Luft, welche man in Bamberg so übermäßig atmet. (vgl. Heinrich Böll, "Ansichten eines Clowns")


----------



## Garminator (31. März 2017)

Nachdem von DaFriiitz, dem Herrscher des Leinleitertals , auch nichts Substantielles kommt, denke ich, dass es eher im Norden vom Landkreis Bamberg ist. Eine Hilfestellung wäre von Nöten.


----------



## 83vogel (31. März 2017)

Also Leinlektertal stimmt schon mal.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2017)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht der Felsen oberhalb von Burggrub. Fährt man auf dem Weg daneben weiter, kommt man zum Kreuzstein bei Oberleinleiter.


----------



## 83vogel (1. April 2017)

Richtig, du bist dran


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2017)

das hätte der Herrscher doch erkennen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2017)

kein Kommentar 
... aber wo steh ich denn hier:


----------



## Achtzig (1. April 2017)

Uii, das Rad scheint schwer!


----------



## Rossi0815 (1. April 2017)

Das müsste die röthenbachklamm sein, erste Brücke nach ungelstetten


----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2017)

so iss ess  du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (1. April 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Uii, das Rad scheint schwer!


naja, unter 10 - aber bewusst kein Leichtbau


----------



## Achtzig (1. April 2017)

Und dann biegt sich der Balken so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (1. April 2017)

Das Gewässer sollte nicht schwer zu erraten sein, aber bei welchem Ort befinde ich mich hier?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. April 2017)

Schleuse 33


----------



## Rossi0815 (1. April 2017)

Das ging ja schnell, du bist dran


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. April 2017)

Dann mal was ... ääh ... kurioses: Wo steht dieser "Steinpilz"?


----------



## alpenpass (2. April 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und dann biegt sich der Balken so?


...


----------



## Garminator (2. April 2017)

Es sind die Frauen, welche Augen für die kleinen Dinge im Leben haben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2017)

Also ich hab nur den Pilz gesehen. Mein Mann hat's dann so komisch fotografiert.


----------



## Achtzig (2. April 2017)

Der Pilz steht der vielleicht am... Hm, was ist das...  Dünenweg? Oder rot Kreuz? Zwischen weißenbrunn und entenberg?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Der Pilz steht der vielleicht am... Hm, was ist das...  Dünenweg? Oder rot Kreuz? Zwischen weißenbrunn und entenberg?


Top! ist der rot-Kreuz von Weißenbrunn wieder rauf, in der 180-Grad-Schlaufe, der dann aber wieder auf den Dünenweg draufkommt. Bergauf bin ich langsam genug, sowas zu sehen und mein Mann schnell genug sowas zu fotografieren und mich wieder einzuholen.


----------



## Achtzig (3. April 2017)

Ich hab hiermit eindeutig bewiesen: Du bist nicht die einzige Person, die bergauf genug Zeit hat 
Ich hab nix gescheites mehr, deswegen hoff ich, es geht schnell weiter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

Nanu? Noch niemand? Gut, das ist doch kleiner, als ich das eigentlich wollte, aber die Gegend sollte doch mehr als bekannt sein?!


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2017)

Die Silhouette der Bergkette kommt mir bekannt vor. Könnte das im Hintergrund der Moritzberg sein?


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

Im Bildhintergrund? Nein, man könnte sagen, ganz im Gegenteil! Ich hoffe, das funktioniert als Tipp?


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Ich kann auch nur raten und hätte gesagt auf dem Kamm oben so zwischen Tauchersreuth und Kalchreuth vielleicht


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

Also gut, vielleicht noch ein Tipp. Hier mal ein bisschen näher dran am Dorf:


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2017)

Ist das der Moritzberg auf dem Bild*vorder*grund?
(Macht zwar irgendwie keinen Sinn, aber wenn der Hinweis es so will ... )


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2017)

Das ist doch Haimendorf von der Abfahrt Moritzberg aus. Müsste Grünpunkt sein.


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

Is schon ziemlich warm. 


derwaaal schrieb:


> Ist das der Moritzberg auf dem Bild*vorder*grund?
> (Macht zwar irgendwie keinen Sinn, aber wenn der Hinweis es so will ... )



Noch Gegenteiliger, quasi!

@Garminator is schon recht nah dran. Haimendorf sieht man hier aber nicht!


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Ist das dann Leinburg? Ich sehe das immer nur von der anderen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

Leinburg ist schon zu Gegenteilig.

Aber vielleicht hab ja auch ich "Bildhintergrund" falsch verstanden? Auf dem ersten Bild ist jedenfalls der Moritzberg nicht am Horizont zu sehen!


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

So letzter Versuch. Das ist Schönberg 

Standpunkt müsste ziemlich genau hier sein
49.475574, 11.304471


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

@Milan0  Absolut exakt. Wahrscheinlich auf den Meter...


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Mich haben Anfangs die Kabelmasten verunsichert. Schon länger her, dass ich da oben war und hatte die nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Was leichtes hinterher


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2017)

He hallo?!?! Das WAR schon leicht (dachte ich eigentlich)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2017)

ich tippe auf Weitwinkel


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Kenne keinen Ort der Weitwinkel heißt 

Ist mit der Panoramafunktion am Handy aufgenommen


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2017)

Oh, 2x falsch


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Ist es doch zu schwer? Braucht es einen Tipp?

Ist nicht wie sonst üblich zwischen Lauf und Nürnberg


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2017)

Langer Schatten --> Nachmittag --> Sonne im Westen --> Blickrichtung Osten
keine Berge/Erhebungen zu erkennen --> Standort oben auf Anhöhe

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/49.4...612,11.3699534,209m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Auf den Meter genau


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2017)

Naja, war zur Jahrtausendwende ein Teil meiner Feierabendrunde. 

Dann steigen wir mal etwas hinab in die Niederungen. Relativ unbekannter Wegabschnitt an einem relativ bekannten Gewässer.





PS
Nicht mein »Blue Pig«, aber von mir dorthin artgerecht ausgeführt.


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Röthenbachklamm.

Über die Stelle haben wir früher uns eine Brücke selbst gebaut. Wir haben den Felsen hinten Schlangenfelsen genannt. Suche gleich mal die Geodaten raus

Sollte im Umkreis von hier liegen
49.406774, 11.332157


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2017)

Passt und jetzt weiß ich auch, wer die Brücken/Stege gebaut hat. Allerdings sind davon nur noch Überreste zu sehen.
Südlich der A6-Unterführung gibt es noch eine fahrbare Naturbrücke über den Bach.


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Ja den Baumstamm kenne ich auch noch, als wir da die Brücken gebaut haben ist aber schon ~15 Jahre her 

Mach mich mal auf die Suche nach einem neuem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (5. April 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Naja, war zur Jahrtausendwende ein Teil meiner Feierabendrunde.
> 
> Dann steigen wir mal etwas hinab in die Niederungen. Relativ unbekannter Wegabschnitt an einem relativ bekannten Gewässer.
> 
> ...


An der Stelle war ich auch mal kurz verloren auf deiner "Altdorfrunde" hehe  

Aber das Rad kenn ich doch iwoher 

PS: Sry für Offtopic

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

So neues Bild






Den Weg an der Klamm unten wollte ich mir schon lange mal wieder anschauen. Weiß nicht wie weit der noch fahrbar ist. Hatten da schon die ein oder andere Querung gebaut gehabt...


----------



## Rossi0815 (5. April 2017)

Das müsste der Felsenkeller bei Fischbach sein


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Richtig


----------



## Rossi0815 (5. April 2017)

Auf einer schönen Runde hatte ich diesen Ausblick.


----------



## andi74 (6. April 2017)

Das ist der Ausblick vom Aussichtsturm "Pottensteiner Himmelsleiter" auf die darunterliegende Wiese.


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2017)

andi74 schrieb:


> Das ist der Ausblick vom Aussichtsturm "Pottensteiner Himmelsleiter" auf die darunterliegende Wiese.


Mist, da haben wir es am Sonntag bei der Tour wohl doch zu eilig gehabt. :\


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. April 2017)

Die Pottensteiner Himmelsleiter ist genau richtig 
So sieht das gute Stück von unten aus


----------



## LeFritzz (6. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mist, da haben wir es am Sonntag bei der Tour wohl doch zu eilig gehabt. :\


Hast Du das nicht gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi74 (6. April 2017)

Wo ist diese "Schöne Aussicht"?


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hast Du das nicht gesehen?


Den Turm schon, aber die Inschriften nicht.
Du hattest es ja so eilig, zu Kaffee und Kuchen zu kommen.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2017)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> gute Stück



Hmmm ... so würde ich es nicht nennen, aber die Geschmacke sind bekanntlich verschieden. Mir hat die Trockenrasenwiese im Urzustand (samt Weg) besser gefallen.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (6. April 2017)

Könnte oberhalb von Hegnenberg sein und man blickt auf Klingenhof?


----------



## CC. (6. April 2017)

Ich wollte es gerade schreiben. Woanders in Franken ist es untersagt auf die empfindlichen Trockenmagerflächen zu treten, in Pottenstein wird die ganze Umgebung des Ortes den Touris angebiedert.


----------



## andi74 (6. April 2017)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Könnte oberhalb von Hegnenberg sein und man blickt auf Klingenhof?



Leider nein.
"Schöne Aussicht" steht auf dem Schild der Bank. Vielleicht hilfst ja weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi74 (7. April 2017)

Tipp: Standpunkt liegt Luftlinie 3,6 km südwestlich vom letzten Bild (Himmelsleiter) entfernt.


----------



## andi74 (10. April 2017)

Da weiter nix kommt, löse ich halt auf.
Hier ist das Foto entstanden:
WGS 84: 49.73876, 11.38470
zwischen Kirchenbirkig und Trägweis mit Blick auf Kirchenbirkig; am Horizont sind die Windräder bei Trockau und Körbeldorf zu erkennen.

Dann soll ein anderer weitermachen.


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2017)

Oh schade! Sind denn hier alle draußen bei dem Wetter oder wie kann es sein, dass da keiner/keine was gewusst hat? Also Leute: Schnell weiter! Wochenende ist rum,Arbeit hat wieder angefangen, wir brauchen BILDER!!


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2017)

In die Gegend verirre ich mich selten. 
Damit es weiter geht ein leichtes Bild


----------



## alpenpass (11. April 2017)

Da kann ich nicht widerstehen.  Das ist die Brücke über den Hutgraben, 500m östlich vom Valznerweiher gelegen.


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2017)

Wusste doch das es leicht war 

Absolut richtig. Du bist


----------



## alpenpass (11. April 2017)

prima, dann mach ich's auch nicht zu schwer:


----------



## coast13 (11. April 2017)

würde sagen, Du versuchst grad, das Gasthaus an der Alten Veste zu entern  Der Ort steht ja auf der Laterne


----------



## alpenpass (12. April 2017)

Upps, natürlich die Lampe ,... sehr nachlässig von mir , obwohl du das gute Zirndorfer ja inzwischen  sogar in der Oberpfalz bekommst. 
An dem Tag habe ich dem Biergarten aber noch widerstanden und mich in die nette, nachfolgende Abfahrt geschmissen. So und nun geb ich den Stab an dich weiter.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ... das gute Zirndorfer ...


Naja, seit sich damals Wummis Vater als Braumeister zur Ruhe gesetzt hat, ist das auch nicht mehr, was es mal war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (12. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Naja, seit sich damals Wummis Vater als Braumeister zur Ruhe gesetzt hat, ist das auch nicht mehr, was es mal war.


is halt Tucher!


----------



## Achtzig (12. April 2017)

Und macht Kopfweh!


----------



## coast13 (12. April 2017)

hihi, ein "falsches" Detail auf dem Bild, und schon bricht ne Diskussion ums  Bier los  

Von mir jetzt mal n "Test"-Bild um zu sehen, ob jemand von den Anwesenden hier auch schon mal in meiner Ecke vorbei kam !
Is echt schwer, ich geb s zu....aber wer s errät darf gerne bei mir auf n "Huppendorfer" vorbeischauen!

Ein Hinweis: Das blaue Papperl am Baum ist das Symbol vom Jakobsweg


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. April 2017)

Mist, Seigelstein hätt ich auch gewusst! Aber das vom 83er Vogel jetzt leider nicht..
bin aus Oberfranken (Bamberg) (Rennrad und MTB), durch diesen schönen ForumsFaden hab ich viel Mittelfranken kennengelernt (bin gebürtig aus Hilpoltstein, als in der Burg noch das KH mit der Geburtsstation war, ein waschechtes Burgfräulein also ;o)  ) - das alles aber nur am Rande, habe alles angeschaut und gelesen, jetzt bin ich in der Gegenwart des Threads angekommen und hoffe, ab jetzt selber Thread-Geschichte mit-schreiben zu können, hehe...
(Bilder hab ich auch schon gesammelt in letzter Zeit.. )
sry für das ganze Gelaber, aber die meisten hier kennen sich ja schon, also hab ich mal weng ausgeholt.. ;o) 
-- Edit:  ups: wir sind ja schon viel weiter als Seigelstein.. die Seite hatte bei mir wohl nen AktualisierungsHänger... ---


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2017)

Geh lieber Biken als hier Thread-Geschichte zu schreiben.
Karfreitag ab Bullhead-House....


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. April 2017)

grins, da hast auch recht, DaFriiitz ! mach ich jezze auch.. ins Leinleitertal werd ich heut wohl nimmer fahren, aber Bruder oder Haubzmooor (-wald) könnten mich heute sehen...


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2017)

Am Freitag Fichtelgeb. wäre nix ? Wir sind zu Dritt bisher.


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. April 2017)

Das ist ja ein liebes Angebot! Danke Dir!  ..seit 2, 3 Tagen bin ich nur leider etwas verrotzt (Details lass ich mal aus.. ;o) ), leicht hustig und nicht so ganz in Bestform (hab versucht, Dir ne persönl. Nachricht zu schreiben, finde aber keine Möglichkeit dazu...), da würde ich mich ungern übermotiviert überlasten (ich kenn mich..), um danach nicht noch richtig flachliegen zu müssen. Wenn das nicht der Fall gewesen wäre, hätt ich zugesagt (wetterfest bin ich auch).


----------



## derwaaal (12. April 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> hab versucht, Dir ne persönl. Nachricht zu schreiben, finde aber keine Möglichkeit dazu.


klickst Du auf Seinen Namen, und dann auf "Unterhaltung beginnen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (15. April 2017)

@coast13, kommt mir zwar schon bekannt vor...   aber ich glaub wir brauchen noch nen ZusatzTipp von Dir..
@derwaaal, Danke Dir! 
@DaFriiitz, wie wars im FiGebirge? (gern auch weiter als PN/U-haltung.. )


----------



## Achtzig (15. April 2017)

Also ich rat mal, Muschel und blau Kreis laufen zb bei  Gräfenberg zusammen .


----------



## coast13 (15. April 2017)

nee, is südlich von N, hier mal die Stelle mit anderer Blickrichtung
Der winzige Ortsteil oberhalb fängt mit L an


----------



## Achtzig (15. April 2017)

Ohje, wie soll man denn je nach Spanien finden wenn man sich schon in Mittelfranken so verlaufen kann auf diesen Jakobs Wegen...
Mit l südlich von nbg käme zb lohof in Frage?


----------



## coast13 (16. April 2017)

leider auch nicht richtig....aber mein Hinweis war auch nicht ganz richtig  Ich befinde mich süd-westlich von N.
Die "Bleistift Stadt" ist ganz nah


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2017)

Jakobsweg zwischen Gutzberg und LOCH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (16. April 2017)

Der blaue Kringel auf weißem Grund ist der "Steiner Rundgang". Aber wo die Bilder geknipst wurden, keine Ahnung.


----------



## coast13 (16. April 2017)

@pristo 
da biste jetzt wirklich sehr nah grad, das mit dem Kringel und Stein stimmt 
Der genaue Ort endet mit "-Grund"


----------



## coast13 (16. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Jakobsweg zwischen Gutzberg und LOCH.



ups ganz übersehen am Handy. Das ist die richtige Antwort !!!!!
Du bist dran


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2017)




----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2017)

coast13 schrieb:


> ups ganz übersehen am Handy. Das ist die richtige Antwort !!!!!
> Du bist dran


da stand auch zuerst noch was anderes ...


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> da stand auch zuerst noch was anderes ...


Alte Petze!


----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2017)




----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2017)

Pavillon Traindorf.


----------



## coast13 (16. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> da stand auch zuerst noch was anderes ...





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Alte Petze!


alles gut bei Euch ?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2017)

Richtig. Du bist dran, Lenka.
Eigentlich heisst das aber "da Fehnalasfelsen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2017)

Fehwas?

Bin unterwegs, bitte jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. April 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fehwas?


FEHNALASFELSEN.
Auf dem Felsen stand bis vor wenigen Jahren eine Windfahne. Sowas ähnliches:





Aus diesem Grund wurde der Felsen in den Orten im Leinleitertal, von denen aus er zu sehen ist, "der Fähnchenfelsen" genannt.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2017)

Wer hat denn jetzt ein neues Bild?


----------



## Rossi0815 (18. April 2017)

Ich könnte nur mit einem einfachen Bild dienen


----------



## Stagediver (18. April 2017)

Ich vermute ca. einen Meter über der Püttlach. Nicht weit weg vom pottensteiner Waldcafe.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2017)

Nicht ganz.
Es ist der Unterhauensteiner Steg.


----------



## Rossi0815 (18. April 2017)

Da habe ich jetzt ja glatt googeln müssen wo ich war, da ich nicht weiß , ob die Brücke auch einen Namen hat. Der Unterhauensteiner Steg kommt aber viel später.
Stagediver liegt mit seiner Beschreibung jedoch richtig. Du bist dran


----------



## derwaaal (18. April 2017)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Da habe ich jetzt ja glatt googeln müssen wo ich war, da ich nicht weiß , ob die Brücke auch einen Namen hat. Der Unterhauensteiner Steg kommt aber viel später.
> Stagediver liegt mit seiner Beschreibung jedoch richtig. Du bist dran


Sieht ja echt schick àus. 
Kannst Du mir da mal bitte Tourdaten schicken, oder noch besser n Track ? 
Sollt ich mal bald in ne Tour einbauen.


----------



## coast13 (18. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Es ist der Unterhauensteiner Steg.



da stand vor ner Stunde aber auch noch was anderes !
Du musst dich mal entscheiden ! 
So ne Editier-Funktion sollte es bei Gesprächen mit Frauen auch geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt schick àus.
> Kannst Du mir da mal bitte Tourdaten schicken, oder noch besser n Track ?
> Sollt ich mal bald in ne Tour einbauen.


Pottenstein-Pegnitz führt im allerersten Abschnitt (Püttlachtal) dran vorbei.
Also bevor es das erste Mal nach links steiler rauf geht.


----------



## Stagediver (19. April 2017)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Ratespiel...


----------



## Achtzig (19. April 2017)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wo Du bist, aber anhand des Avatars ne Idee wo Du heut Abend sein könntest!


----------



## derwaaal (19. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Pottenstein-Pegnitz führt im allerersten Abschnitt (Püttlachtal) dran vorbei.
> Also bevor es das erste Mal nach links steiler rauf geht.


Echt? Mist, wieder nicht aufgepasst! War wohl so abgelenkt, weil ich mir nene Wolf geschwitzt hab mit den warmen April-Klamotten ...


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2017)

Ist das vielleicht am Steinbrüchlein, auf dem Felsen beim Wernloch?


----------



## alpenpass (20. April 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf die Burgruine Hollenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (20. April 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wo Du bist, aber anhand des Avatars ne Idee wo Du heut Abend sein könntest!



Hatte es in Erwägung gezogen. 
War aber erst letzte Woche im Z-Bau auf ner musikalischen Vollkontakttanzveranstaltung.


----------



## Stagediver (20. April 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht am Steinbrüchlein, auf dem Felsen beim Wernloch?





alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Burgruine Hollenberg?



Gaaanz kalt. 

Kleiner Tip:
Der Ort liegt auf der bekanntesten MTB-Tour in der fränkischen Schweiz und zehn Minuten vorher macht es: “määääähhhhh“.


----------



## Rossi0815 (20. April 2017)

Da macht es doch aber 2x Mäh.

Ist es am kleinen Kulm?


----------



## Stagediver (20. April 2017)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Ist es am kleinen Kulm?



So ist es. 

Rossi ist an der Reihe.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. April 2017)

Das Stück Baustahl in der rechten unteren Ecke hat es klar verraten, wo das ist.


----------



## Rossi0815 (21. April 2017)

Eigentlich hatte es mir der Hinweis mehr verraten 

Hier hätte ich noch etwas bei einem schönen Platz für eine Pause


----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Stück Baustahl in der rechten unteren Ecke hat es klar verraten, wo das ist.


Sach blos da sind wir auch vorbeigekommen!


----------



## LeFritzz (21. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sach blos da sind wir auch vorbeigekommen!


Ja klar. Sag mal, bist Du mit einer Augenklappe gefahren?


----------



## jobeagle (21. April 2017)

Den guten Kuchen gibts doch in Lungsdorf - oder?


----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> *einer* Augenklappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (21. April 2017)

Nicht nur guten Kuchen,  auch gutes Radler 

Jobeagle, du bist dran


----------



## jobeagle (21. April 2017)

Ich bin auf erhöhter Position und der Blick geht in Richtung Süden...


----------



## Rossi0815 (21. April 2017)

Ist das am Ende vom molsbachtal?


----------



## Achtzig (21. April 2017)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hatte es in Erwägung gezogen.
> War aber erst letzte Woche im Z-Bau auf ner musikalischen Vollkontakttanzveranstaltung.



Hast was verpasst!


----------



## jobeagle (21. April 2017)

südlich von Förrenbach? Nö!


----------



## Rossi0815 (21. April 2017)

Ja, das hätte ich gedacht.
Hier:
https://www.google.de/maps/search/moosbachtal/@49.4477763,11.4932645,129m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de

Kommt mir trotzdem irgendie bekannt vor


----------



## alpenpass (22. April 2017)

Wenn die erkennbare Erhebung auf dem Bild der Moritzberg wäre, könntest du oben beim Lillinghofer Flugplatz stehen?
 Also ziemlich genau hier: 49.60544°N 11.29194°E


----------



## jobeagle (22. April 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Wenn die erkennbare Erhebung auf dem Bild der Moritzberg wäre, könntest du oben beim Lillinghofer Flugplatz stehen?
> Also ziemlich genau hier: 49.60544°N 11.29194°E


Stimmt genau, du bists!


----------



## alpenpass (23. April 2017)

Na dann, wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (23. April 2017)

Das ist bei der Sophienquelle


----------



## Garminator (23. April 2017)

Mist, zu langsam.


----------



## alpenpass (23. April 2017)

Ihr habt natürlich beide recht @Rossi0815: auf geht's.


----------



## Rossi0815 (23. April 2017)

Grenzgänger. Mit einem einem Fuß im Frankenland, mit dem Anderen außerhalb.
Wo bin ich?


----------



## pristo (23. April 2017)

Das Denkmal befindet sich 9,28 m in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2017)

könnten auch nur 9,25m sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2017)

Is jedenfalls der goldene Hut bei Buch.


----------



## CC. (23. April 2017)

Goldkegel. Das Ding heißt Goldkegel!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2017)

Beide Bezeichnungen sind richtig. Das Denkmal wird (aufgrund der Form) eher Goldkegel genannt, aber das Ding, was da gefunden wurde und dessen Nachbildung das Denkmal ist, ist ein Goldhut (in Form eines Kegels). 
Und der Weg der daran entlang führt heißt übrigens auch Goldhut-Weg: http://www.franken-tour.de/aktuelles/goldkegel.html


----------



## Rossi0815 (23. April 2017)

Aber beim Foto machen stehe ich ja ein Stückl weiter in Richtung Mittelfranken, also quasi mit einem Fuß noch drüben

Warrior Princess, Du bist dran


----------



## Jojo10 (23. April 2017)

Hallo

Gemessen mit dem offiziellen Verwaltungsgrenzen WMS-Overlay zur Position des Kegels aus STRAVA Heatmap sind es 11m in der Oberpfalz. Auf jeden Fall  kein regelkonformes Bild. 

Spaaaaaß, weitermachen

Gruß


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2017)

Also dann mal mit diesem Örtchen weiter:


----------



## LeFritzz (23. April 2017)

Waasd du, wos a Gehsthintri ist?


----------



## Garminator (26. April 2017)

Warrior Princess, ich glaube, etwas Hilfestellung ist nötig. Ich schätz mal im Altdorfer Raum?


----------



## scratch_a (26. April 2017)

Da sie grad in Moskau unterwegs ist, gebe ich eine Hilfestellung...das stille Örtchen ist nicht im Altdorfer Raum, sondern ca. 30km Nordost. Die meisten Leute hier sind bestimmt schon mal dran vorbei gefahren oder waren zumindest ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## derwaaal (26. April 2017)

Schnaittach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (26. April 2017)

Wird schon wärmer, aber noch östlicher


----------



## alpenpass (27. April 2017)

Kann auch nur raten, werf einfach mal Betzenstein in den Raum.


----------



## Garminator (27. April 2017)

Ich rate mal am Hans-Görgel?


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2017)

Beides nein...ganz in der Nähe gibt es eine "Kirche" und eine "Wand"


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2017)

Ist das irgendwo am Höhenglücksteig?


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2017)

Nein, Höhenglücksteig ist 4,5km zu weit östlich 
Hätte echt gedacht, dass du es Lenka sofort weißt...vor allem nach den Hinweisen, die dir ja alle was sagen


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2017)

Kirche ... Eschenbacher Geisskirche??? (4.5km W vom Höheglücksteig ...)

Aber an dem Häusl bin ich (glaub' ich   ) noch nie vorbeigekommen, weder mim Radl noch zu Fuss ....


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2017)

Ja, schon sehr sehr warm...noch ein Hinweis: auf dem Weg zur Geisskirche vom Norden her (bin mir sicher, dass du diesen Weg schon gefahren bist, obwohl ich weder dich noch deine Touren kenne ) kommt man etwas unterhalb einer Hütte vorbei, bei welcher dieses Old-School-Dixi seitlich dabei steht. Sieht man von unten evtl. nicht auf dem ersten Blick.

Also wie heißt diese Hütte und wo steht sie genau?


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2017)

Vielleicht hilft dieses Bild weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (28. April 2017)

Das ist die Sattelbodenhütte, da geht der Wanderweg Rotkreis darunter vorbei. Danach folgt dann die schöne Abfahrt von der Geiskirche. Aber dieses Örtchen habe ich dort nie bemerkt, vermutlich Sauerstoffmangel nach der Auffahrt.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2017)

Wo ist das jetzt genau 
Da will ich auch mal hin, schaut schön aus


----------



## LeFritzz (28. April 2017)

Östlich von Alfalter (bei Vorra), östlich vom Rifflerfelsen am Alten Berg.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Sattelbodenhütte


Aha!

Da bin ich tatsächlich noch nie gefahren, sondern entweder auf dem blauen Kreuz links vorbei oder aber auf dem z.T. massakrierten grünen Strich rechts vorbei ... muss ich auch mal ausprobieren, falls der Frühling noch irgendwann zurückkommen sollte (in MUC c. 5cm Neuschnee ).


----------



## Garminator (28. April 2017)

scratch a muss erst noch bestätigen.


Milan0 schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mal hin


Entweder von Grünstrich die Südauffahrt Richtung Düsselbacher Wand und dann nach Süden zum Rotkreis, oder vom Wengleinspark bei Eschenbach über Blaukreuz zum Rotkreis und dann runter. Die Abfahrt macht echt Spass.


----------



## scratch_a (28. April 2017)

Garminator hat vollkommen recht....es ist das stille Örtchen der Sattelbodenhütte direkt bei der Koppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (29. April 2017)

Wo steht dieses Werk?
Als Tipp: Es führt ein MTB-Rennen daran vorbei.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. April 2017)

Trieb.


----------



## Garminator (29. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Trieb.


Weit daneben.


----------



## alpenpass (29. April 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Weit daneben.


Ist das nicht bei Schnaittach sein, im Wäldchen bei der Autobahn? Ich glaub ich bin da mal beim 12h Rennen da an sowas vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Garminator (29. April 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Schnaittach sein, im Wäldchen bei der Autobahn


richtig, fährt man beim 12-Stunden Rennen entsprechend oft vorbei. Sind zwei oder drei Figuren. Aufgrund der Renngeschwindigkeit und des Staubes aber fast nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## alpenpass (30. April 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> richtig, fährt man beim 12-Stunden Rennen entsprechend oft vorbei. Sind zwei oder drei Figuren. Aufgrund der Renngeschwindigkeit und des Staubes aber fast nicht zu erkennen.


Kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Muss mir das mal wieder in Ruhe anschauen. Die Ecke mag ich eh.
Wo bin ich denn hier?


----------



## Lusio (30. April 2017)

Bei Rückersdorf im Reichswald


----------



## alpenpass (30. April 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Bei Rückersdorf im Reichswald


korrekt.


----------



## Lusio (30. April 2017)

Wo ist denn der Imposannte Wasserfall


----------



## Garminator (2. Mai 2017)

Da die Victoriafälle nicht in Franken liegen tippe ich auf den Wasserfall bei der Griesmühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (2. Mai 2017)

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, ist das ein Makro und Du hast die steinerne Rinne geknipst?


----------



## Lusio (2. Mai 2017)

Ein Makro ist das nicht aber gezoomt habe ich schon. Eine Sintertreppe ist es auch.


----------



## Garminator (2. Mai 2017)

Wenn es nicht die Sintertreppen bei der Griesmühle sind, dann vielleicht bei der Lillach?


----------



## Lusio (2. Mai 2017)

Lillach ist es auch nicht


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2017)

bei Streitberg?


----------



## Lusio (2. Mai 2017)

ne


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2017)

a kumm


----------



## Garminator (2. Mai 2017)

Bei St. Moritz (bei Leutenbach) solls so was noch geben, war aber noch nie dort


----------



## Lusio (2. Mai 2017)

I a net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (2. Mai 2017)

Ich schätze, der "Wasserfall" hat höchstens 50cm. Kann es sein, dass wir ein anderes Foto von derselben Stelle schon mal hatten? 

Edit: wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ... ignore me


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ... ignore me


Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Mai 2017)

Ist es am klingenden Wasserfall bei Haimendorf?


----------



## Lusio (3. Mai 2017)

nein Heimendorf ist soweit ich weis Sandstein


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das?


Ich hab' übersehen, dass die Stelle, die ich meine, schon erwähnt und verworfen wurde ... .


----------



## derwaaal (3. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich hab' übersehen, dass die Stelle, die ich meine, schon erwähnt und verworfen wurde ... .


Ah ok, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (3. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> nein Heimendorf ist soweit ich weis Sandstein


Auch wieder wahr. Ich kenn dann noch bei Greding das sehr schöne Kaisinger Tal. Da gibt's Sinterterrassen mit einem, je nach Wasserstand, erwähnenswerten kleinen "Wasserfall".


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Mai 2017)

Gibt es jetzt eine Lösung, einen brauchbaren Hinweis oder verwerfen wir dieses Bild und jemand fängt neu an?

Es ist nämlich etwas noch lange nicht revolutionär, nur weil es sich im Kreise dreht.


----------



## Lusio (3. Mai 2017)

Na Na so ungeduldig!
Ich will mal etwas weiter helfen und das Umfeld zeigen.


----------



## Garminator (4. Mai 2017)

Also mich erinnerst immer noch an den Wasserfall bei der Griesmühle. also in der Treufer Schlucht, kurz vor dem Pegnitztal.



Garminator schrieb:


> Sintertreppen bei der Griesmühle


----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2017)

Das ist aber nicht in der Röthenbachklamm? Direkt nachdem man bei Röthenbach in den Wald ist links runter...


----------



## alpenpass (4. Mai 2017)

Es gäbe dann noch die Sinterterrassen bei Tiefenellern? 

So langsam würde ein zusätzlicher geographischer Tipp uns vielleicht weiterbringen, ansonsten darfst du auch gerne selber lösen


----------



## Lusio (4. Mai 2017)

Wie ich sehe kennt die Sinterterassen kam einer. Sie befinden sich im ehemaligen Verwaltungsgebiet der freien Reichsstadt Nürnberg. Hier noch ein Foto das hilft vieleicht weiter.


----------



## Garminator (4. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto


Ist quasi das gleiche


----------



## Lusio (4. Mai 2017)

Ja aber die Details machen es aus


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, es reicht jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (4. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> die Details


----------



## alpenpass (4. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


>


Also ich gebs auf.


----------



## Lusio (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn ihr das letzte Foto genau betrachtet seht ihr oben was rotes, da stehen Häuser, also sind die Sinterterassen in einem Ort.


----------



## alpenpass (4. Mai 2017)

Du machst Witze


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal ins Blaue und sage -> Bitterbachschlucht


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte gesagt, bei Kitzingen ??


----------



## jobeagle (5. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> richtig, fährt man beim 12-Stunden Rennen entsprechend oft vorbei. Sind zwei oder drei Figuren. Aufgrund der Renngeschwindigkeit und des Staubes aber fast nicht zu erkennen.


Sorry, bin zwar etwas spät dran, aber die Figuren "schnitzt" unser Ferdl mit der Kettensäge...


----------



## Lusio (5. Mai 2017)

Bitterbachschlucht ist auch Sandstein.
Du kannst aber direkt mit der Bahn zu den Sinterterassen fahren, der Zug hällt in unmittelberer Nähe. Jetzt aber


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

Kann das jemand übersetzen:

Он хуем груши околачивает.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (5. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kann das jemand übersetzen:
> 
> Он хуем груши околачивает.


 Ich hab's übersetzt und gebs aufgrund des etwas obszönen Inhalts hier aber nicht wieder  Das kurze englische Pedant dazu triffts aber auch gut.
...und sorry wegen off Topic, aber mir wird's sonst zu ernst


----------



## Garminator (5. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Bahn zu den Sinterterassen


Bei Gräfenberg, irgendwo beim Teufelstisch runter?


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Gräfenberg, irgendwo beim Teufelstisch runter?


Teufelstisch Gräfenberg? meinst Du Igensdorf? oder bzw. Richtung Guttenburg runter?

Also, wenn diese Ecke, müsste es ja irgendwo bei Kalkach sein, denke ich.
Ohne Fluss/Bach keine Wasser(-fall), hab ich mal gelernt.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ohne Fluss/Bach keine Wasser(-fall), hab ich mal gelernt.


Was Du so gelernt hast...ich dachte ohne Wasser kein Fluss/Bach. Reinfall geht ja auch ohne Wasser.


----------



## Lusio (5. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Gräfenberg, irgendwo beim Teufelstisch runter?


Hält am Teufelstisch die Bahn?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hällt am Teufelstisch die Bahn?


Дэрр дайтше шпрак ист швэрер шпрак...
"Hält..." schreibt man das richtig.

Führe am Teufelstisch eine Bahn, hielte sie dort gewiss auch.
Oder mit den Worten des Wildschütz Jennerwein: "Wann I an Schmää hädd, schnupfad na."

A Schmää ist des hier auch. Schnupf man also wech jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Mai 2017)

Vom Teufelstisch geht ein Wanderweg runter in Richtung Bahnhof Gräfenberg. Da fließen auch ein oder zwei Bäche. 
Es wäre einfacher, wenn man auf deinem Bild auch die Haltestelle neben dem Wasserfall sehen könnte.


----------



## Lusio (5. Mai 2017)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, der Wasserfall ist 20 m vom Gleisende der Gräfenbergbahn entfernt, ich stehe 10 m zum Gleisende den Bahnhof im Rücken.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

Kalkach, Gräfenberg.


----------



## Achtzig (5. Mai 2017)

Wahnsinn! Solle ja eigentlich fast jede/r kennen bei der Lage


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kalkach, Gräfenberg.


Abstauber! Aber so was von!
Bist ja schlimmer als ich ...
War ja eigentlich schon gelöst.


----------



## Lusio (5. Mai 2017)

Mein Eintrag sollte heißen Garminator hat gelöst.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Mein Eintrag sollte heißen Garminator hat gelöst.


Das hast Du aber nicht geschrieben. "Auf dem richtigen Weg" bedeutet eben nicht "du hast es getroffen", sondern es bedeuet "du näherst dich der Lösung".

Du bist ein schlechter Spieler, Lusio. Aber das konnten wir ja schon tagelang beobachten.
Auch Abstauber-Tore sind nämlich gültige Treffer. Ich persönlich passe dir halt nicht in den Kram. Das ist aber dein Problem, nicht unseres.

Dein saudummes Rätsel will ich gar nicht gewonnen haben.
Soll weitermachen, wer mag!


----------



## Achtzig (5. Mai 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Mein Eintrag sollte heißen Garminator hat gelöst.


Ich hab das auch so verstanden. 
Ja gut, das Rätsel war ein wenig zäh. Aber das ist in meinen Augen kein Grund beleidigt zu sein. 
Gibt es kein russisches Sprichwort, das sich mit großmut befasst?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> großmut


Nein, Grossmut haben die Kommunisten den Russen ausgetrieben, es bleibt nur Kleingeist ...

Aber was Lusios Antwort betrifft, hat der Fritz schon recht: "sich nähern" ist nicht gleich "am Ziel sein".


----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> "sich nähern" ist nicht gleich "am Ziel sein"


Stimmt, habe nämlich keine Ahnung von der Stelle.  Bin schon mal den Blaustrich und den Gelbstrich runter, vom Teufelstisch kommend, aber die Kalkach habe ich nie bemerkt. Beim nächsten Mal dort in der Nähe werde ich mir diese Terrassen mal anschauen.

Daher bitte DaFriiiiiiiiiiiitz weitermachen evtl. auch derwaaal, da er auch die Kalkach ins Gspräch brachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (6. Mai 2017)

Zähes Rätsel-toller Tipp mit der Kalkach Hab ein paar Bilder im Netz dazu gefunden. Werd ich mir auch auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.
... Ich kenn zwar keine russischen Sprichwörter, aber wie wärs mit "nicht jedes Wort auf die Waagschale legen"?  ...also macht bitte weiter!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Mai 2017)

Sehe ich trotz der linguistischen Differenzen auch so .


----------



## Lusio (6. Mai 2017)

Trotz Diskussion Ziel erreicht, die Sinterterassen in Gräfenberg bekannter gemacht.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Mai 2017)

Da "russisch" an für sich IMMER GROSS bedeutet, gehe ich davon aus, dass alle russischen Sprichwörter großmütig sind.
Um das aber in Tiefe zu verstehen, muss man wohl mindestens zwei von den dicken Büchern wie z.B. "Anna Karenina", "Krieg und Frieden/Welt" und mindestens auch den "Dr. Schiwago" jeweils in der Originalsprache gelesen haben.


----------



## Cubie (7. Mai 2017)

Bitte Bilder 
und keine philosophischen Diskussionen, egel in welcher Sprache...

Danke!


----------



## CC. (7. Mai 2017)

Fritze, Du hast ein Schepperle! Nicht, daß ich kein russisch könnte, aber Deine romantisch angehauchten Mißinterpretationen einer Kultur und Sprache, die bei vielen mit Besatzung, verpaßter Zeit der Aufklärung, fehlendem Humanismus, volksweitem Alkoholismus usw. usf, in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist haarsträubend. Ab und zu geht mir da der Hut hoch und verdirbt mir z.B. jetzt mal den Sonntag Morgen. Ich würde Dich bitten, Deine intellektuellen Ergüsse diesbezüglich hier wegzulassen und auf Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse Anderer Rücksicht zu nehmen. Spätestens seit Lenka's Einwurf sollte Dir das bewußt sein...

So - sorry fürs OT. Aber das musste jetzt mal raus. Sonst nimmt das am Ende überhand.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir funktioniert die "Ignorierfunktion" bestens


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Mai 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert die "Ignorierfunktion" bestens


Dann entgeht Dir aber so einiges . 

@CC. Die Verbohrtheit einer bestimmten Spezies is es nicht Wert, sich darüber zu ärgern. Zum Glück sind ja die Zeiten vorbei, wo diese Weltanschaung real weh tun konnte ... dafür sind jetzt andere zuständig .

Aber zurück zum Thema: @Garminator möchtest du weitermachen, Du warst ja der Lösung am nähesten ... .


----------



## Garminator (7. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann entgeht Dir aber so einiges


Ich, auf jeden Fall, amüsier mich immer köstlich. Besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm.

Dann mach ich mich auif die Suche. Wobei DaFriiitz immer noch den Vorrang hat.

War in letzter Zeit nur am Schmaußenbuck unterwegs, wird also schwer, was zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (8. Mai 2017)

Was einfaches, als Hilfe noch: liegt sogar in meinem Landkreis.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2017)

Hmm, ich tippe auf die Hochfläche zwischen Kucha und Dippersricht?


----------



## Garminator (9. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hochfläche zwischen Kucha und Dippersricht


Genau, und zwar auf diesem furchtbaren Paul-Pfinzing-Weg entlang der A6.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, schön ist er da oben wirklich nicht, aber zweckdienlich um z.b. zum Traunfelder Bach rüberzukommen. Und die Gegend da oben hat trotz der A6 und der stetig gewachsenen Anzahl von Windrädern ihren herben Charme bewahrt. 
 Ich mag ja alte Steinkreuze, wo steht denn

 dieses?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

Die Hochfläche da ist wirklich herrlich. Ich fahre da gerne mit dem Renner Klingenhof hoch und Hegnenberg runter. Hätte auch da irgendwo getippt, aber war noch nie so nahe an den Windrädern 

Die Straße hinten schaut bisschen wie die zwischen Ludersheim und Fischbach aus


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2017)

Auch ich bin dort überwiegend mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.  Wenn du mal von Kucha Richtung Dippersricht fährst, hab ich einen Tipp: Bevor die Straße in den Wald führt, biegt links ein (schlecht) asphaltiertes Sträßchen in den Wald und führt idyllisch am ersten Windrad vorbei wieder zurück zur Straße. Die Steigung wird dadurch kaum leichter, ist aber die reizvollere Variante.

Zum Rätsel: Du bist etwas zu weit östlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (9. Mai 2017)

idyllisch am Windrad vorbei? ist das Sarkasmus?
Kann ich mir so schlecht vorstellen ... irgendwie (wielleicht mal ausprobieren, möglicherweise wird es dann klarer)


----------



## Garminator (9. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> idyllisch am Windrad vorbei


Nur mit Langlaufski.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2017)

hihi... etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.. sagen wir es so:
Die Idylle liegt im Wald verborgen, bevor das Sträßchen am Windrad vorbei muss...


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Zum Rätsel: Du bist etwas zu weit östlich.



Habe einfach mal eine Straße im grünen in den Raum geworfen 
Dann die nächste etwas _östlicher_ davon:

Ist es evtl an der Liegnitzer Straße zwischen Oelser- und Gleiwitzer Straße?


----------



## alpenpass (9. Mai 2017)

Du kommst dem Ort immer näher...  ein Tipp: eins der zahlreichen MTB Mekkas in Nürnbergs Stadtgrenzen ist nicht weit..


----------



## derwaaal (9. Mai 2017)

Schwanstetter Straße ?


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2017)

Kannst du es noch etwas genauer machen? Schwanstetter Strasse ist ja lang.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Kannst du es noch etwas genauer machen? Schwanstetter Strasse ist ja lang.


Also, laut Google Maps heißt sie Schwanstetter Straße nur zwischen der Autobahnauffahrt und Worzeldorf.

Dann tippe ich mal auf eine Stelle zwischen der Abfahrt zur Gaststätte "Am Steinbrüchlein" und dieser lange "Straße" von Kleingartenwohnheimen, ungefähr dort, wo der Grünpunkt in kurzer Entfernung nach Westen abknickt (von Norden kommend).

Ich hoffe, das ist als deutsche Sprache zu identifizieren und dabei noch verständlich. 

Falls richtig, solltest Du Milano als Sieger erklären, da ich nur seine Tipps nur weitergeraten habe.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Mai 2017)

Nach dem Ersten Euklidischen Axiom ist ein Punkt "etwas, das keine Teile hat".
Wie kann also der "Grünpunkt in kurzer Entfernung nach Westen abknicken"?


----------



## derwaaal (10. Mai 2017)

soll ich nun allen Ernstes den Text modifizieren in "den Wanderweg mit Markierung ausgefüllter grüner Kreis auf weißem Grund" ??
Och nöö, doch nicht.

Btw, auch das wäre angreifbar, da das Schild wohl maschinengefertigt ist, wäre auch diese Markierung nur eine Näherung eines mathematisch perfekten Kreises.
Aber genug der Erbsenzählerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Erbsenzählerei.


Ich dachte eher, das wäre "nit picking".


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Also, laut Google Maps heißt sie Schwanstetter Straße nur zwischen der Autobahnauffahrt und Worzeldorf.
> 
> Dann tippe ich mal auf eine Stelle zwischen der Abfahrt zur Gaststätte "Am Steinbrüchlein" und dieser lange "Straße" von Kleingartenwohnheimen, ungefähr dort, wo der Grünpunkt in kurzer Entfernung nach Westen abknickt (von Norden kommend).
> 
> ...



Dein ungefähr dort trifft die Stelle ziemlich exakt. Das Kreuz befindet sich zwischen dem Radweg und der Straße nicht weit von dem von Dir verständlich genug erwähnten " Grünpunktknick". Hier die Koordinaten:49.38615°N 11.10859°E. Damit gebührt dir nach allen Regeln der Wanderpokal. Wenn du ihn aber an @Milan0
weitergeben willst, finde ich das eine nette Geste.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2017)

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass @derwaal das Rätsel gelöst hat und das nächste Bild einstellen darf.
Wenn er keines hat, springe ich ein


----------



## derwaaal (10. Mai 2017)

Hab eigentlich nur auf der Karte recherchiert mit Euren Angaben von vorher ...






Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu unspezifisch ...


----------



## static (10. Mai 2017)

Wo steht das denn? Altmühltal?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2017)

Verbotene Zone? Aber wo da...


----------



## derwaaal (10. Mai 2017)

Altmühltal nein. 
@Milan0 falls Du Wehrmachtsübungsplatz meinst, auch nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2017)

@derwaaal Vielleicht braucht es einen Tipp, damit wir weiterkommen?


----------



## derwaaal (12. Mai 2017)

Wesentlich weiter nördlich als beide bisherige Lösungsvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (12. Mai 2017)

Nördlicher als Trubachtal?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2017)

"Omnia habent ortus suaque incrementa sed ecce quem cernis nunquam bos fuit hic vitulus."

Jener, unter dem dieser Spruch steht, der gibt ebenso nützliche Ratschläge wie @derwaaal.
Ne psui predom nam, @derwaaal ....


----------



## derwaaal (12. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Nördlicher als Trubachtal?


Korrekt


----------



## Garminator (14. Mai 2017)

Am Ochsenkopf habe ich so ein Schild mal gesehen, wo es runtergeht nach Fleckl. Nur sieht die Vegetation anders aus.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, könnte auf der Schotterstraße sein, die zum Ochsenkopf rauf geht.


----------



## Garminator (14. Mai 2017)

Oberer Ringweg Nähe Downhill beim Wanderweg Blau/Weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Oberer Ringweg Nähe Downhill beim Wanderweg Blau/Weiß


Besser hätte ich es auch nicht beschreiben können. 
Aber halt: es müsste der Untere Ringweg sein ...


----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2017)

Also wenn es am Ochsenkopf wirklich ist, dann ist es doch noch oberhalb des Oberen Ringweges...an der Kreuzung mit den zwei Wegweisern, bei denen der www auf den DD kommt?


Somit hätte Garminator als erster die Lösung gehabt (Weg runter nach Fleckl). Aber bisher wissen wir ja noch gar nicht, ob es dort überhaupt ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht beschreiben können.


Dazu gehört ja nicht viel.



derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber halt: es müsste der Untere Ringweg sein ...


Bedeutet das nun "gelöst" oder nicht? Wir hatten ja kürzlich schon eine Diskussion über die Bedeutung von Aussagen....


----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bedeutet das nun "gelöst" oder nicht? Wir hatten ja kürzlich schon eine Diskussion über die Bedeutung von Aussagen....


Naja, jemand anders kann es nun auch nicht besser lösen.
Daher darf Garminator ein neues Bild einstellen.
Ich muss nochmal genauer nachschauen, ob es nun Oberer oder Unterer Ringweg ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2017)

Nach der üblichen Fränkischen Nomenklatur müsste es doch dann auch einen Mittleren einen Burg- und einen Kirch-Ringweg geben?


----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2017)

frägstn Peter


----------



## scratch_a (15. Mai 2017)

War gestern etwas verpeilt und hab nicht geschnallt, dass es definitiv am Ochsenkopf ist und nur die Frage nach dem genauen Standort noch unklar war.
Da ich gestern bei meinen Touren nachgeschaut hatte (MyTourBook ist was feines  ) und ich im Sept 2015 extra paar Meter zu Fuß den Weg rein bin, konnte ich genau sehen, dass das Schild da oben wie beschrieben steht. Also Garminator, du bist an der Reihe


----------



## Garminator (16. Mai 2017)

Ich finde einfach nichts gescheites mehr. Bin im Moment nur mit dem Renner unterwegs oder am Schmaußenbuck.
Bitte jemand anders weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht etwas unspezifisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. Mai 2017)

Der Kirchturm steht beim Guru von ... ?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2017)

Gibt es ein neues Bild?


----------



## Garminator (19. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Guru


Kenn mich in Indien nicht aus, oder meinst du einen "Guru" ?


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Guru


Was ist des jetzt wieder für a Dialektwort?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Mai 2017)

Auf dem Bild sieht man die Sitze dieses Kirchturms:



Der Ort ist bekannt durch:




Mach Du weiter, Lenka.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2017)

Na dann ... neulich im "Spargelland" ...




Wo gibt's diesen Ausblick?


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Mai 2017)

Braucht es einen Tipp? In meinem Rücken rauscht die Autobahn ...


----------



## Garminator (21. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> "Spargelland"


Ist fast überall in Franken, genauso wie "Autobahnland". Bin daher völlig ratlos.


----------



## Frankentourer (21. Mai 2017)

Waller?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (21. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Braucht es einen Tipp? In meinem Rücken rauscht die Autobahn ...


Dein Tipp ...In meinem Rücken ... verunsichert mich eher bei der Standortwahl.  Es könnten die Windräder bei Dippersricht an der A6 oder jene bei Leups  an der A9 sein. Aber deinen Standort kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2017)

An der A6 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...weder Waller noch Dippersricht schaut die Umgebung so aus. Also muss es eigentlich an der A9 irgendwo sein.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2017)

Ist das zwischen Kirchensittenbach und Osternohe? Dort wo sich die A9 teilt? (Hab aber keine Bilder, ist ja eh falsch ^^)


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Mai 2017)

Die genannten Orte sind alle falsch. Autobahn A9 ist richtig. Die Stelle sind alle bestimmt schon oft passiert, allerdings wird kaum einer beim Fahren über die Schulter geblickt haben ....


----------



## Jojo10 (21. Mai 2017)

Windpark Büchenbach?


----------



## Garminator (21. Mai 2017)

Bei Pegnitz Richtung Büchenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (21. Mai 2017)

Windpark Büchenbach ... damit wäre geklärt, WAS ich sehe.

Aber vielleicht kann jemand meinen Standort noch ein bisschen näher eingrenzen? Autobahn im Rücken, stark frequentierte Runde, ich bin bei den Wegweisern aus dem Wald rausgeschossen ...


----------



## alpenpass (22. Mai 2017)

Dann könnte es die Abzweigung zu/von der Voithöhle sein.
Koordinaten: 49.76323°N 11.51205°E
Muß die Runde mal andersrum fahren


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Mai 2017)

Bemerkenswert.
Ich bin schon so oft dort auch aus dem Wald runter gekommen.
Habe mich noch nie umgedreht...nie bemerkt, dass da Windräder hinten stehen.


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Mai 2017)

Mooooment.

Jetzt ist aber was falsch.
Der Windpark Büchenbach ist etwas nördlicher und besteht laut http://www.proplanta.de/Maps/Windkraftanlagen_points1404907272.html aus vier Windrädern.




Was nach dem Standort aber zu sehen ist, sind Windräder etwas südlicher, die nicht in obiger Windkraftanlagenkarte vermerkt sind und wo in Openstreetmaps auch nur 3 zu sehen sind.




Der Wikipedia Beitrag https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Windkraftanlagen_in_Bayern zeigt den Windpark als Windpark Buchau. Allerdings ist in dem Beitrag von 3 Windrädern die Rede.

Komisch.

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, von wann das Foto ist, aber letztes Jahr waren dort neue Arbeiten. Wird halt auch erweitert. 
Aber jetzt nach Auflösung erkenn ich das Bild. Wie DaFriiitz schon bemerkte, man dreht sich halt nicht rum, wenn man von der Voigshöhle kommt.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2017)

@alpenpass liegt richtig!

Die Windräder sehen vom Aussichtsturm als ein einziger Windpark, daher hatte ich gedacht, die abgebildeten Spargeln würden auch zu Büchenbach gehören.

@alpenpass, möchtest du weitermachen? Oder eventuell an @Jojo10 abgeben, hatte er doch als erster den ungefähren Standort erraten ...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2017)

Ach ja, Foto wurde letzte Woche gemacht, die 2 Spargeln im Vordergrund waren im letzten Jahr noch nicht da!


----------



## alpenpass (22. Mai 2017)

irritierend, aber trotzdem schön. 
Eigentlich hatte ich die Erleuchtung ja aufgrund Garminators Eintrag, aber gern. @Jojo10: magst weitermachen?


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Mai 2017)

Ne, macht mal weiter. Ich schulde dem Forum eh noch 4 Fotos.
Ich mache auf Touren zwar regelmäßig Fotos, allerdings sind dann immer Leute mit drauf, das muss ich ändern.

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> das muss ich ändern


Geht einfach, alleine fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Geht einfach, alleine fahren.


Dann haste Fotos mit Rotsocken


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Rotsocken


Was hast Du gegen ROTE SOCKEN? Geh doch rüber nach PANAMA! Das ist alles schöner und grösser und riecht nach Bananen!


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2017)

Rotsocken, nicht rote Socken.

Aber besser als rote oder lila Tücher.


----------



## alpenpass (22. Mai 2017)

Auch gut, dann mach ich weiter .
 Müsst ihr aber schnell lösen, da ich ab Mittwoch im Harz radfahren bin.


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Harz radfahren


Du glücklicher. Ich "hab Rücken", geht momentan gar nichts. Dabei wollte ich viele Bilder für die Zukunft schießen.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2017)

Schietkram! Dann wünsch ich dir,dass du bald wieder schöne Touren machen kannst. Harz wird cool- mit 27 Mann unterwegs-allerdings mit dem RR...


----------



## derwaaal (23. Mai 2017)

Verschwendung !!!
Harz is Top zum Stolpern und Poltern!


----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Verschwendung !!!
> Harz is Top zum Stolpern und Poltern!


Bin ich ganz bei Dir! Aber wenn du eine Horde von 27 Mittfünfzigern führen sollst, dann ist das am Rennrad wesentlich einfacher


----------



## Lusio (23. Mai 2017)

Nachdem sich hier offenbar keiner für das Rätsel intresiert mach ich mal den Anfang. 
Ich tippe mal auf Tennenloher Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (23. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> rote ... Tücher


gibt's für bestimmte Zeitgenossen überall .

@Garminator Auch von mir Gute Besserung!


----------



## alpenpass (24. Mai 2017)

Tennenloher Forst ist richtig - mehr Präzision ist nicht erforderlich, denk ich. @Lusio : damit bist du dran.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Mai 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> gibt's für bestimmte Zeitgenossen überall .


Ich habe doch schon ein rotes *und* auch ein blaues Halstuch.


----------



## Garminator (24. Mai 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Tennenloher Forst ist richtig


Mich würde noch interessieren, wo? Bin da öfter, kann mich aber an diesen Hügel nicht erinnern.


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren, wo? Bin da öfter, kann mich aber an diesen Hügel nicht erinnern.




Ungefähr dort:
49.54751°N 11.04238°E
...in etwa eine Linie vom Sandsteinturm zur Reithalle T-lohe...
und von der anderen Seite hat der Hügel eine Räuberhöhle für Kids.


----------



## Garminator (25. Mai 2017)

Danke, war noch nie südwestl.  von den Pferden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. Mai 2017)

Wo wollen die zwei hin?


----------



## Speci007 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
die zwei tappen in die Bärenfalle beim Waldstein.


----------



## Lusio (26. Mai 2017)

Woow exakt gelöst du bist dran.


----------



## Speci007 (26. Mai 2017)

Der Blick geht Richtung Norden von einem der Fichtelgebirgsgipfel.....


----------



## Lusio (26. Mai 2017)

?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Mai 2017)

Nein. das Ding was Du meinst, heisst *Kösseine*.


----------



## Speci007 (27. Mai 2017)

sehr richtig


----------



## derwaaal (27. Mai 2017)

Ich war ja schon mal droben aber dass da so aussieht ... 
Muss mal wieder hin. 
Max!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder hin.
> Max!


Wann fahren wir? Der Lefty-W. hat gesagt, er hat eine neue Route dort.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir


Zuerst eventuell ein Rätselbild posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2017)

Bin ich etwa dran? War mir nicht klar.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Garminator (30. Mai 2017)

Schmaußenbuck?


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2017)

JA.
War wohl zu leicht.


----------



## merkt_p (30. Mai 2017)

zählt nicht, muß genauer gehen!!
Ich würde sagen Opferstein, die Abfahrt fast ganz hinten von der Seite Stromleitung kommend?


----------



## Garminator (31. Mai 2017)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Opferstein


sagt mir nichts. Ich denke die Abfahrt östlich der Stromleitung nach Süden runter.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Mai 2017)

Nun, ich sage mal, der "Hausherr" der Runden am Nbg. Tiergarten hat da Recht.
@merkt_p : mach mal weiter bitte.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Mai 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> sagt mir nichts. Ich denke die Abfahrt östlich der Stromleitung nach Süden runter.


Östlich ja, aber Norden. 
Direkt an dem Ost-West Schotterweg, da gibt es einen gestuften ausgewaschenen Sandstein, ca. 1-2m hoch, dahinter viele Abfahrten Unterschiedlicher Steilheit. 
Falls noch unklar, mal dienstags mit dem DAV mitfahren


----------



## merkt_p (1. Juni 2017)

Bild folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (2. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Östlich ja, aber Norden.
> Direkt an dem Ost-West Schotterweg, da gibt es einen gestuften ausgewaschenen Sandstein, ca. 1-2m hoch, dahinter viele Abfahrten Unterschiedlicher Steilheit.
> Falls noch unklar, mal dienstags mit dem DAV mitfahren



Ist dass da ca. wo die Bank oben steht ?
Kenne nur 2 echte Abfahrten an der Stromschneiße -> Nach Süden durch den Wald (auf Strava Langwasser Downhill)  und nach Norden durch ausgewaschene  Sandrillen und Wurzeln in der immer wieder recht krasse Kicker eingebaut sind.

Beides ist definitiv nicht auf dem Bild ... da ich beide Abfahrten 1-2x Woche fahre


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juni 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Ist dass da ca. wo die Bank oben steht ?
> Kenne nur 2 echte Abfahrten an der Stromschneiße -> Nach Süden durch den Wald (auf Strava Langwasser Downhill)  und nach Norden durch ausgewaschene  Sandrillen und Wurzeln in der immer wieder recht krasse Kicker eingebaut sind.
> 
> Beides ist definitiv nicht auf dem Bild ... da ich beide Abfahrten 1-2x Woche fahre


OPFERSTEIN war doch eindeutig.


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> OPFERSTEIN war doch eindeutig


Wenn der aber einem nichts sagt. Ist mir auch unbekannt. Vielleicht hilft ein Kartenausschnitt


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juni 2017)




----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2017)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Bild folgt...


Wann?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2017)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Bild folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## Achtzig (7. Juni 2017)

Ich würde sagen, wenn bis morgen nix kommt soll jemand einspringen. Ne Woche auf ein neues Rätsel warten zählt als Folter!


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Juni 2017)

Mach mal bitte weiter, Lenka. Der @merkt_p ist in Urlaub.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2017)

Na gut, zum Glück hab' ich letzte Woche ein Paar Rätselbilder gemacht 
(Fremdsprachenrätsel für @DaFriiitz  : to jsem si ale nabehla!)



 

Wo bin ich?


----------



## derwaaal (7. Juni 2017)

Pegnitztal?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Pegnitztal?


Stimmt ... aber wie immer: a bissl genauer darf's schon sein .


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juni 2017)

Hm, ist das Lungsdorf?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lungsdorf


Ja, ich sehe Lungsdorf. Und wo stehe ich? "Oberhalb" von Lungsdorf reicht nicht .


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2017)

Evtl dann unterhalb


----------



## Garminator (8. Juni 2017)

Würde sagen, den steilen Schotter Grünstrich hoch in Richtung Sportplatz. Wenn man oben aus dem Wald kommt, bevor es rechts wieder über eine Weide vom Weg abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. Juni 2017)

Wuchtberg ist es wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Würde sagen, den steilen Schotter Grünstrich hoch in Richtung Sportplatz


Richtig!

@Garminator Du darfst wieder


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2017)

Mal etwas anders: Oben ist die Einfahrt in diesen schönen Flowtrail, eine Kurve nach der anderen.  Wo befindet sich der?


----------



## derwaaal (9. Juni 2017)

Rein optisch von der Umgebung hätte ich auf Tennenlohe getippt, aber das erste Foto erinnert mich an die Abfahrt am TG, ca. 20-30m westlich (Richtung TG) von der 3er Line, mit so Hühnerleitern mitten im Weg.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2017)

Tiergarten nein, Tennenlohe ist eher die Richtung.


----------



## Lusio (9. Juni 2017)

Die Einfahrt verwirrt mich ein bischen, sonst hätte ich auf Kalchi getippt.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Juni 2017)

Ja, geht mir genauso. Ich hätte auf den  trail oben am Kahlberg  zum Röstgraben runter getippt. Entweder ist es nur die Perspektive oder ich kenn da etwas noch nicht?  Bin gespannt.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2017)

Kalchi, bzw. Tennenlohe nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juni 2017)

Thetford Forest .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (9. Juni 2017)

Das ist am Rathsberg. Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Einstieg mit dem Sprung, der auch links umfahren werden kann (im Bild ist die Umfahrung rechts). Das zweite Bild ist von unten aufgenommen. Die Kurven sind in echt viel ausgefahrener, als es hier aussieht.


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2017)

static schrieb:


> Rathsberg


Richtig.  Der Sprung ist etwas schwierig, da man gleich etwas nach links ziehen muss.


----------



## static (12. Juni 2017)




----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2017)

Fährt man da drüber oder schlittert man zwischen durch?


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juni 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Fährt man da drüber oder schlittert man zwischen durch?


Fäätbike


----------



## Lusio (12. Juni 2017)

Ich gehe immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (12. Juni 2017)

Ui da bin ich gespannt


----------



## static (13. Juni 2017)

Man kann natürlich drüber gehen.
Man kann aber auch im Wheelie o.Ä. fahren. Denn wenn man schon in den Tod stürzt, dann wenigstens mit Stil... 

Tipp: Die Antworten zum letzten Suchbild wäre hier auch nicht komplett falsch...


----------



## Achtzig (13. Juni 2017)

Solch vogelwildes Zeug gibt's am Rathsberg?


----------



## static (13. Juni 2017)

Nein, nicht Rathsberg...


----------



## Lusio (13. Juni 2017)

Reichswald ist im weitesten Sinne richtig
*static* wenn du in meinem Wohnzimmer unterwegs bist sollten wir mal zusammen fahren


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2017)

Dann evtl. Tennenloher Forst. Obwohl ich da viel unterwegs war habe ich aber dort eine solche Konstruktion noch nie gesehen.


----------



## alpenpass (13. Juni 2017)

die bauen aber nicht evtl. ein neues Brücklein an der Teufelsbadstube?


----------



## Lusio (13. Juni 2017)

ne


----------



## Pornspirit (15. Juni 2017)

Ist das die bei Kalchreuth in der nähe vom Sportplatz


----------



## static (15. Juni 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Ist das die bei Kalchreuth in der nähe vom Sportplatz



Das lass ich gelten!



Lusio schrieb:


> *static* wenn du in meinem Wohnzimmer unterwegs bist sollten wir mal zusammen fahren


Können wir gerne mal machen! Ich fange gerade erst an die Kalchreuther Ecke für mich zu entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (16. Juni 2017)

member: 304301" schrieb:
			
		

> Das lass ich gelten!


Foto folgt Morgen, falls ich es nicht schaffe muss evtl jemand anderes ran.
Hab leider kein Aktuelles und war nicht darauf vorbereitet


----------



## Pornspirit (17. Juni 2017)

Wo steht die Bank?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2017)

Im Wald


----------



## Pornspirit (18. Juni 2017)

Stimmt! Dachte die kennt jeder hier, na dann helfe ich nach. War vom Dutzendteich Richtung Brunn unterwegs.


----------



## HappyGhost (18. Juni 2017)

steht die Bank nicht in der Nähe vom Schüsselstein?


----------



## Pornspirit (18. Juni 2017)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> steht die Bank nicht in der Nähe vom Schüsselstein?


auf gleicher Höhe aber weiter Westlich


----------



## merkt_p (18. Juni 2017)

Sorry, habe das mit dem Bild vorm Urlaub nicht geschafft. Ihr habt das ja ganz gut ohne mich hin gekriegt.

VG Martin


----------



## alpenpass (19. Juni 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> auf gleicher Höhe aber weiter Westlich


Sehr schwierig, aufgrund fehlender individueller Merkmale, aber du führst uns da schon hin. Könnte die Bank in der Nähe des schönen Holzbrücklein über den Fischbach sein. Vom Valznerweiher kommend?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Ich bin heute früh an einer vorbei die ähnlich ausschaut.

Die steht hier:
https://goo.gl/maps/jLLtAEHYyf72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (19. Juni 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sehr schwierig, aufgrund fehlender individueller Merkmale, aber du führst uns da schon hin. Könnte die Bank in der Nähe des schönen Holzbrücklein über den Fischbach sein. Vom Valznerweiher kommend?


Hier sind so viele Experten, da wollte ich es etwas schwieriger machen , wobei ich echt gedacht habe es sei einfach. Aber ich komme dort auch oft vorbei 
Ihr seit beide nah dran! Von MilanO´s Punkt noch ein stückchen weiter Westlich...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

hmm da kommt noch der Holzweiher. Da ist auch eine Bank vorne an der Spitze. Die hat aber glaube auch einen Tisch dabei ...


----------



## Pornspirit (19. Juni 2017)

Es wird wärmer! Von dort etwas weiter Nord-Westlich!


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

da gibt es einen Trail (auf Strava Hutgrabentrail), habe aber noch nie eine Bank da stehen sehen


----------



## Pornspirit (19. Juni 2017)

hmmm, hab kein Strava... Hutgraben ist gut, da geht auch ein Trail entlang und da steht auch diese Bank, nur wo 
Kleiner Tipp-> am Knick


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

dann hier?
https://goo.gl/maps/ps2Nc3EsvJs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (19. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> dann hier?
> https://goo.gl/maps/ps2Nc3EsvJs


auf den Punkt genau!


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

schwere Geburt 

Ernsthaft da steht eine Bank? Krass da bin ich echt schon oft lang und die ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Mal das nächste Mal die Augen aufhalten

Bild gibt es nachher


----------



## Pornspirit (19. Juni 2017)

Stimmt 

Ja, leicht vom Weg nach hinten versetzt! Man fährt eigentlich direkt darauf zu.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Mal sehen ob das jemand kennt


----------



## Achtzig (19. Juni 2017)

Da:


----------



## derwaaal (19. Juni 2017)

KW? Nein.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

KW? 
Aber glaube das es da nicht. Der Baum steht bei mir nicht


----------



## alpenpass (19. Juni 2017)

KW=Klingender Wasserfall?  Der wäre es nicht, da zu mickrig im Gegensatz zum Rätselbild. Ich tippe mal auf die Happurger Gegend? und schmeiss amohl die houbirg in die Runde.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Happurg ist ganz kalt

Es ist südlicher und westlicher davon


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Happurg ist ganz kalt
> 
> Es ist südlicher und westlicher davon


Dacht ich mir schon fast. 
Könnte es sich um die Massendorfer Schlucht handeln?
Ich war in der Ecke mit den Spalter Landschaftshighlights mit dem MTB leider nur einmal und das ist schon Jahre her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Massendorf ist viel zu südlich und westlich 

Ich dachte mir schon das es schwer ist. Früher war kurz vorm "Wasserfall" eine Brücke


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juni 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> KW=Klingender Wasserfall?  Der wäre es nicht, da zu mickrig im Gegensatz zum Rätselbild.


Den meinte ich, der kam mir nur spontan in den Sinn, da der Rätselmacher ja bisher nur Bilder aus dem Nürnberger Stadtgebiet und Umland gepostet hat.  Ich war bisher immer noch nicht am KW, sonst hätte ich wohl auch Deine Einschätzung geteilt.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Nürnberger Umland ist schonmal nicht verkehrt 

Der Bach ist relativ gut bekannt bei MTB Fahrern


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juni 2017)

Aha, jetzt weiß ich es!
Gestern auf der Heimfahrt, gell?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Auf dem ersten Part des Heimweges, richtig


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Den meinte ich, der kam mir nur spontan in den Sinn, da der Rätselmacher ja bisher nur Bilder aus dem Nürnberger Stadtgebiet und Umland gepostet hat.  Ich war bisher immer noch nicht am KW, sonst hätte ich wohl auch Deine Einschätzung geteilt.


gut gefolgert. KW- Verstehe


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nürnberger Umland ist schonmal nicht verkehrt
> 
> Der Bach ist relativ gut bekannt bei MTB Fahrern


du wirst doch nicht den Röthenbach meinen? Verd... wo ist denn hier in der Nähe noch so ein Gefälle???


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Röthenbach ist richtig. Ist kein großes Gefälle und der "offizielle" Weg führt da auch nicht entlang


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Ist es vielleicht an der Teufelskirche bei Grünsberg? edit:hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Röthenbach ist richtig. Ist kein großes Gefälle und der "offizielle" Weg führt da auch nicht entlang


schön. Kannst du mir die Koordinaten verraten. Gern auch per pn. Würd mir das gern mal anschauen.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Juni 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> [...] mickrig [...]


Na hör mal!  Aus der Perspektive des Rätselbildes würde sogar der KV ausschauen wie ein wahrer Rheinfall


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Teufelskirche bei Grünsberg ist es nicht. Aber das hat sich wohl mit dem Röthenbach Tipp auch überschnitten.

Koordinaten gibt es bei Lösung.

Früher konnte man da (Vorsicht Tipp) bis zur Autobahn unten entlang fahren


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Na hör mal!  Aus der Perspektive des Rätselbildes würde sogar der KV ausschauen wie ein wahrer Rheinfall


hast recht, sorry ich wollte den guten alten KV nicht herabsetzen. Ich mag ihn und hab ihn erst gestern wieder mal besucht.


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Teufelskirche bei Grünsberg ist es nicht. Aber das hat sich wohl mit dem Röthenbach Tipp auch überschnitten.
> 
> Koordinaten gibt es bei Lösung.
> 
> Früher konnte man da (Vorsicht Tipp) bis zur Autobahn unten entlang fahren


A6 oder A3? ok ich will zuviel ..dann tipp ich auf die Ecke bei Röthenbach irgendwo nahe der kleinen Schlucht.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Ecke Röthenbach ist richtig warm. Auf dem Weg zur Autobahn kommt man an einem vorherigen Rätselbild vorbei. Ich hatte es gelöst mit der Bezeichnung "Schlangenfelsen" 

Jetzt eine grobe Eingrenzung dann bin ich glücklich 

Wo die "kleine Schlucht" ist würde mich wiederum interessieren. Ich muss wohl doch mal wieder unsere alte Tour de Klamm abfahren. Was da noch möglich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2017)

Ah verstehe. Ich kenn Deine Schlangenfelsen unter der Bezeichnung Röthenbachschlucht,  2 Begriffe-ein Ort Aber es ist mir nicht möglich, es noch genauer einzugrenzen als zwischen "Schlangenfelsen" und dem Ort Röthenbach. Wobei die Stelle auch noch weiter östlich z.b. bei Ziegelhütte liegen könnte... hmm hmm....


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

zwischen Schlangenfelsen und Röthenbach lasse ich gelten.

Direkt beim blauen Punkt


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne nur den Weg, der etwas weiter Richtung AB dann runter zum Bach geht. Wäre eigentlich ganz schön da unten im Gegensatz zu der Schotterstraße, wenn nicht so viele Bäume quer drin liegen würden...so bald am Dorf bin ich bisher noch nie runter, weil das alles sehr zugewachsen ausgesehen hat.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Ja ist es mittlerweile auch. Ich bin das vor gut 20 Jahren da unten durchgefahren. Da haben wir auch "Trailpflege" betrieben und Brücken gebaut, die heute da alle nicht mehr da sind...


----------



## alpenpass (21. Juni 2017)

Heut aufgrund von Urlaubsvorbereitung zu wenig Zeit gehabt, ein Bild einzustellen. Macht jetzt auch keinen sinn mehr.. bin ab morgen mal ein paar Tage an keinen elektrischem Gerät,  mag bitte jemand anderes?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2017)

Ok dann mache ich noch eins. Wo ist diese Kante


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juni 2017)

Hatten wir genau dasselbe Foto nicht schon mal?

Ich weiß auch, wer der Fahrer ist


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2017)

args. ja aber mit einem anderen Rad. Moment ich suche ein anderes Foto raus


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> args. ja aber mit einem anderen Rad.


Ach so? Ich dachte, es wäre genau dieses Foto mit diesem Rad und diesem Fahrer gewesen, aber egal.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2017)

Also hatte sogar nochmal nachgeschaut, die Kante war noch nicht als Rätsel, sondern damals nur als Hinweis für den anderes. Aber egal 

Das zweite Bild kennt keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (23. Juni 2017)

Ich sag mal Straße der Kinderrechte


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2017)

Bin extra heute nochmal vorbei gefahren, weil mir der Name nichts sagte, aber das ist natürlich richtig. 
Du bist


----------



## AnAx (24. Juni 2017)

Ähm, hab leider nur etwas einfaches gefunden:


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2017)

Ist das direkt am Tiergarten der Weg hoch zum Löwensaal


----------



## AnAx (24. Juni 2017)

Ja, Richtung Löwensaal, neben dem kleinen Hohlweg.

Sind zwei kleine Sprünge drin, wird aber wie man sieht selten gefahren 

Du bist wieder


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2017)

Wo steht das Rad?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2017)

Zu schwer?


----------



## Fury (27. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wo steht das Rad?


An einem Baum 

Wie ihr immer wisst, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde finde ich schon enorm. Für mich können die meisten Fotos so gut wie überall sein.

hier z.B. , ist das im Süden von Nürnberg, eher schon Schwabach, so Richtung Limbach irgendwo Richtung Autobahn?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Nein ist eher nach Osten raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2017)

Moritzberg?


----------



## Lusio (27. Juni 2017)

Pegnitzgrund bei Erlenstegen


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Moritzberg ist zu weit östlich und Erlenstegen zu nah dran 

Pegnitzgrund ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2017)

Nähe Röthenbach ?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

jetzt ist es ganz warm. Lasse ich so aber noch nicht gelten


----------



## Lusio (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Behringersdorf git es so ein Wäldchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Nee Behringersdorf ist schon wieder richtig kalt


----------



## Fury (27. Juni 2017)

fury9 schrieb:


> An einem Baum


also genauer kann man ja nicht antworten...


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Meine Antwort "im Wald" bei der Bank hat auch nicht gegolten


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2017)

Seespitze?? 
Ist aber noch westlich der A9? oder östlich?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Wo fließt denn die Pegnitz bei Röthenbach lang 

Also jetzt ist es wohl schon fast gelöst. Kommt nicht mehr viel in Frage


----------



## Garminator (27. Juni 2017)

Also mich erinnert das Bild an die Strecke zwischen Seespitze und Röthenbach, südlich der Pegnitz und nördlich der Staatsstraße. Da führt ein Weg durch ein Wäldchen, welcher dann auf den Dünenweg stößt.


----------



## Lusio (27. Juni 2017)

Sollte das Wetzendorf sein mit der Pegnitz im Rücken


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

@Garminator 
Ist da völlig richtig. Kam das Bild mit dem Rad im Baum nicht auch von dir? 

@Lusio
Wetzendorf ist richtig. Die Pegnitz fließt aber direkt hinter dem Rad entlang


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2017)

Das Bild mit Rad im Baum war nicht von mir.
Aber dafür mal was anderes. Der Aussichtspunkt befindet sich weit im Norden:


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2017)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist (nördlich vom Fichtelgebirge, das ev. links im Hintergrund zu sehen ist???), aber endlich wieder mal ein schönes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> wieder mal ein schönes Foto


Danke, hat meine Frau gemacht.


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirge


Als Hilfe: Etwa gleiche Höhe wie der Ochsenkopf (also Breitengrad)


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2017)

Kösseine.


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kösseine.


Nein, weit daneben


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2017)

Ich tippe auf die andere Autobahnseite. Der Felskopf sieht nach Sandstein aus, aber wo es sowas im Norden Frankens gibt???


----------



## static (28. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht eher Richtung Bamberg... Würgau?


----------



## Garminator (29. Juni 2017)

static schrieb:


> eher Richtung Bamberg


Die Richtung stimmt


----------



## anytime (30. Juni 2017)

Veitenstein bei Baunach?


----------



## Garminator (30. Juni 2017)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Veitenstein


Stimmt


----------



## anytime (30. Juni 2017)

Ort und Gebaeude kennt wahrscheinlich fast jeder - die Tarnung ist aber schon lange wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (1. Juli 2017)

Das ist die Kirche von Bärnfels


----------



## anytime (1. Juli 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kirche von Bärnfels


Du wieder .


----------



## Garminator (2. Juli 2017)

Mal was leichtes. Einkehr nach einer schönen anspruchsvollen Abfahrt.


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (2. Juli 2017)

Der Leichts Keller


----------



## Garminator (2. Juli 2017)

Wanderbaustelle schrieb:


> Leichts Keller


Richtig, das ging ja schnell.
An dem Berg runter zum Main gibt es ja tolle Trails. War ganz überrascht.


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (2. Juli 2017)

Und das nächste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (2. Juli 2017)

Da halt ich mich mal raus


----------



## Ausreiterin (2. Juli 2017)

Ha! das ist in der gleichen Gegend: Kreuzberg über Dörfleins/Hallstadt..


----------



## Garminator (3. Juli 2017)

Da kommt mal wieder Bewegung in die Sache


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (3. Juli 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Ha! das ist in der gleichen Gegend: Kreuzberg über Dörfleins/Hallstadt..


Richtig [emoji106]


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2017)

Was ist los. Kaum ist man ein paar Tage weg, geht nichts mehr?


----------



## Ausreiterin (8. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte noch was südlicheres, aber da bin ich mir sicher, dass das zu leicht ist.. 
Hier sind wir stattdessen jetzt also in Oberfranken. 
(ich war auch paar Tage weg..  sry..)


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2017)

@Ausreiterin  Ich glaube, es braucht einen Tipp.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2017)

Na gut. Lass ich mich mal wieder hinreißen. 
Hohenschwärz?


----------



## Lusio (11. Juli 2017)

Naa des muss mehr Richtung Unterfanken sein.


----------



## Garminator (12. Juli 2017)

Ist das die Einmündung direkt nördlich vom Messingschlager bei Baunach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (18. Juli 2017)

Also ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen dieses Rätsel ungelöst und jemand macht was neues. Hier tut sich ja gar nix mehr...


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich hätt was:



 

Gruß


----------



## Achtzig (18. Juli 2017)

Ich tipp auf die Ecke um den Glatzo herum.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Seeeeeeeehr grob Ecke Glatzo. Das reicht aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Lusio (18. Juli 2017)

Des is am Hangkantenweg Hansgörgel Glatzenstein da wo die Straße von Weißenbach hoch kommt am Frankenweg.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber nein.

Gruß


----------



## CC. (19. Juli 2017)

Das sieht nach Houbirg aus.


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Juli 2017)

Nein, nördlicher.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Juli 2017)

Nördlicher als Houbirg aber irgendwo am Glatzenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (19. Juli 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Seeeeeeeehr grob Ecke Glatzo. Das reicht aber nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Es ist im Bereich zwischen A9 im Westen und der Pegnitz im Osten.


----------



## Garminator (19. Juli 2017)

Könnte am "Alten Schloss" bei Kleedorf seein


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Juli 2017)

Das lass ich gelten. 
Es ist der Weg nördlicher des alten Schlosses kurz vor dem Langenstein.

Du bist.


----------



## Garminator (20. Juli 2017)

In welchen Ort bin ich da wohl gekommen? War mal ein Versuch eine etwas andere Gegend zu erkunden.


----------



## Lusio (20. Juli 2017)

Westlich von Fürth


----------



## Garminator (20. Juli 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Westlich von Fürth


Richtung stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. Juli 2017)

Aschaffenburg?


----------



## Garminator (21. Juli 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aschaffenburg?


Etwas weit weg. Als Hinweis: Ist noch in Mittelfranken.


----------



## Garminator (23. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub, es braucht etwas Hilfe. Der Ort ist in der Nähe des "Druidenstein"


----------



## Cubie (23. Juli 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es braucht etwas Hilfe. Der Ort ist in der Nähe des "Druidenstein"


Keidenzell?


----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2017)

Müsste in Zautendorf sein


----------



## Garminator (23. Juli 2017)

coast13 schrieb:


> Zautendorf



Na also, geht doch
Dein Part


----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2017)

Ok! 
Dann mal zur Abwechslung keine Landschaft oder Gebäude... wo war ich hier? Wer war evtl auch dabei ?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juli 2017)

RTF Ammerndorf ?


----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2017)

Ging ja flott! Richtig!


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juli 2017)

Deine Anschlussfrage kann ich aber nicht beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Deine Anschlussfrage kann ich aber nicht beantworten.


mich hat halt interessiert, ob jemand hier auch beim MFC mitradelt.
Offenbar warst du schon mal da in Ammerndorf


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juli 2017)

coast13 schrieb:


> mich hat halt interessiert, ob jemand hier auch beim MFC mitradelt.
> Offenbar warst du schon mal da in Ammerndorf


beim MFC mitradeln ja - Ammerndorf bisher nein, aber das Bierschild ist ja unverkennbar  ok, gibt es nicht nur IN Ammerndorf...


----------



## Ausreiterin (26. Juli 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen dieses Rätsel ungelöst und jemand macht was neues. Hier tut sich ja gar nix mehr...


ok Sorry noch mal SEHR..... war damals paar Tage nicht da und dann anderweitig stark beschäftigt, sodass ich das leider vollkommen ausgeblendet hatte (wo ich schon endlich mal DRAN war hier..... ) - um euch nicht im Unklaren zu lassen, wo das ist: 
das ist im Lkr. Bamberg, zwischen Laubend und Zückshut, kurz vor der Abfahrt nach Z. - nördl. von Memmelsdorf (hat ne eigene Autobahnausfahrt) und südöstl. v. Breitengüßbach (dito).


----------



## Ausreiterin (26. Juli 2017)

Ach ja- beim RTF Ammerndorf war ich übrigens auch! hab schon jeden MFC-RTF mitgemacht dieses Jahr.   mit meinem Rennrad, der Steinlaus (grau-orange) oder der Gazelle (schwarz-gothic)... - am 31. in Herzogenaurach gehts weiter!   *freu*


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2017)

Oh, gut dass Du antwortest, ich bin ja dran.
Ich such mal, und schicke (hoffentlich) was Neues ins Rennen.


----------



## Ausreiterin (29. Juli 2017)

ja mach das ! und vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen in Herzo  MFC RTF ..   auf Strava gibt es auch eine IBC-MTB-Gruppe übrigens, da bin ich drin. oder Radsportfreunde Bamberg. oder Fränkische Schweiz.  (Lisa Burkard)
ich fahre voraussichtlich die Runde bis Herrnsdorf/Frensdorf - ob ich danach jede Ausbuchtung der 157km Runde noch mitnehme, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich diesmal nicht alleine hinfahre, wie sonst immer.


----------



## derwaaal (29. Juli 2017)




----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juli 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> ja mach das ! und vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen in Herzo  MFC RTF ..   auf Strava gibt es auch eine IBC-MTB-Gruppe übrigens, da bin ich drin. oder Radsportfreunde Bamberg. oder Fränkische Schweiz.  (Lisa Burkard)
> ich fahre voraussichtlich die Runde bis Herrnsdorf/Frensdorf - ob ich danach jede Ausbuchtung der 157km Runde noch mitnehme, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich diesmal nicht alleine hinfahre, wie sonst immer.


Wir fahren morgen um 10:30, ab Rothenbühl.
Wenn Du mitkommst, legen wir die Tour übers Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## coast13 (29. Juli 2017)

Bin Morgen auch am Start. Viel Spaß also schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2017)

Flughafen Stöckelsberg?


----------



## scratch_a (30. Juli 2017)

Nein, glaub ich nicht. Und das wäre auch in der schönen Oberpfalz


----------



## Garminator (30. Juli 2017)

Lillinghof?


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juli 2017)

Jo


----------



## Achtzig (30. Juli 2017)

Aber dass es hierzulande so wolkenlosen blaunen Himmel gibt...


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juli 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber dass es hierzulande so wolkenlosen blaunen Himmel gibt...


schon a paar Wochen her ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (1. August 2017)

Dann mal etwas weiter weg






Wo steht dieser Fels?


----------



## CC. (1. August 2017)

Erde an @Garminator...


----------



## Achtzig (1. August 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Erde an @Garminator...



Na da haben sich wohl zwei posts leicht überschnitten?

Aber ich tippe mal auf einen Berg, wie hieß er gleich? Kuhschädel? Nö... Hm... Pferdepo? Auch nicht. Ochsenkopf?!


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2017)

Aber wo genau auf diesem Berg??


----------



## Achtzig (1. August 2017)

Ohm, also ganz herohm. Ungefähr nordwestlich vom Turm.


----------



## Achtzig (2. August 2017)

@Garminator :?


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2017)

Mach halt weiter, weiß ja jeder dass des stimmt (falls es nicht im Granitmuseum in xxx ist).


----------



## Garminator (2. August 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf


Richtig. Wollte erst dieses Bild nehmen, wäre aber zu einfach gewesen.






Sieht aber auch gut nach Ochsenkopf aus. 
Früher ging nicht, da zuviel Arbeit zur Zeit.


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2017)

zu viel Arbeit, oder zu viel biken? ^^


----------



## Garminator (2. August 2017)

leider ersteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (2. August 2017)

Also dann:


----------



## Garminator (3. August 2017)

Da steh ich echt im Wald, nur der Pilz kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2017)

Kann man den essen?
Ich dachte schon, dass das schwer ist. Liegt aber an der Perspektive, den Blick nach unten oder in die andere Richtung kennt bestimmt wer. Ich wart noch ein bisschen mit nem Ergänzungsbild.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2017)

Den Blick nach unten habe ich schon gefunden, aber kenne es trotzdem nicht


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2017)

also spontan hätte ich am Tiergarten Nürnberg gesagt, aber da passen die Details nicht ganz, vielleicht auch nur durch die Perspektive verdeckt.


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

ist das evtl am Moritzberg beim Fränkischen Dünenweg?


----------



## Fury (3. August 2017)

Hirschbachtal?


----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> ist das evtl am Moritzberg beim Fränkischen Dünenweg?



Also das ist schon recht gut. Über den Dünenweg bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Wo meinst genau meinst denn Du?


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also das ist schon recht gut. Über den Dünenweg bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Wo meinst genau meinst denn Du?


Oh hmmm, war schon lange nicht mehr dort. Auf der Nordöstlichen Seite verläuft ein Trail ziemlich am Hang und Zaun entlang. Ungefähr da:?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2017)

Naja... Ich denke, Du meinst schon den richtigen Weg. Der Kreis liegt aber falsch, meine ich. Guck mal, meinst Du da:



?


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

ja genau, den weg meine ich. Ist der wo anders? Hab auf den Trail und nicht aufs Umfeld geachtet


----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2017)

Das müsste das Stück Weg sein. Du bist aber trotzdem dran! Die Beschreibung mit am Hang entlang und Zaun war eigentlich eindeutig genug... Ist Qasi die Verbindung von Dünenweg zu Frankenweg.


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

Ah, ok bin ich etwas zu weit auf der Karte gewesen.
Bild folgt...


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

Mal ein älteres Bild:


----------



## Garminator (3. August 2017)

Das sieht mir doch nach Reichswald aus. Eventuell Winterleite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das sieht mir doch nach Reichswald aus. Eventuell Winterleite?


Ne, leider nicht


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2017)

In der Nähe vom Birkensee?


----------



## Pornspirit (3. August 2017)

ne, auch nich.
Ist eher Stadt nah.


----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2017)

Is des in der Nähe vom tierheim?


----------



## Jojo10 (3. August 2017)

Ist das nicht der Weg parallel zur Röthenbachklamm durch den Wald?


----------



## Garminator (4. August 2017)

Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## alpenpass (4. August 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> ne, auch nich.
> Ist eher Stadt nah.


Dann werf ich Nähe Steinbrüchlein in die Runde, da gibt's so einen ähnlichen Weg vom alten TrimmDichPfad in Richtung STB.


----------



## Pornspirit (4. August 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Dann werf ich Nähe Steinbrüchlein in die Runde, da gibt's so einen ähnlichen Weg vom alten TrimmDichPfad in Richtung STB.


Du bist nah dran. Wo meinst du genau?


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Dann sollte es ca hier sein 

https://goo.gl/maps/W4Ct8UPDD1M2


----------



## alpenpass (5. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es ca hier sein
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/W4Ct8UPDD1M2



genau, das ist so ein Verbindungstrail zwischen 2 befestigten Waldwegen. Der obere geht zum (Holstein) Steinbruch. Meine Koordinaten:49.37762°N 11.10554°E . Wenn das stimmt gebührt Milan0 aber der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (5. August 2017)

Top, gefunden. Entscheidet ihr wer nun weiter machen darf


----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2017)

Dann mal ein neues Bild


----------



## alpenpass (6. August 2017)

Muss spontan an den Bitterbach in Lauf denken. Die Stelle liegt etwas abseits vom üblichen Wanderweg. Die Strasse ist da, glaub ich, nicht weit weg. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2017)

Lauf ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Ist aber nicht der Bitterbach


----------



## derwaaal (6. August 2017)

Röthenbach


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2017)

Also wenn du den Bach meinst, Nein.


----------



## Jojo10 (6. August 2017)

Nessenbach?


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2017)

Weiter westlich


----------



## Jojo10 (6. August 2017)

Hüttenbach/klingende Wasserfälle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. August 2017)

Westl. von Rückersdorf, in der Nähe der Blindenanstalt, gibt es soviel ich weiß noch eine Bach, der so ähnlich aussieht. Ist aber in meinen Karten nicht eingezeichnet, daher kenn ich den Namen nicht.


----------



## Jojo10 (6. August 2017)

Hallo

Du meinst aber nicht den Langwassergraben, an dem ja auch ein schöner Trail entlang geht?

Gruß


----------



## Jojo10 (6. August 2017)

Na, dann schießen wir mal mit Schrot.
Forsterbach?
Tuchergraben?
Seelbach?

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Langwassergraben


Nein, der ist ja bei Behringerdorf, läuft der Grünstrich entlang.


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2017)

Alles bisher nicht dabei. Rückersdorf ist schon zu weit westlich. 
Ist zwischen Röthenbach und Lauf. 
Führt ein Fränkischer Rundwanderweg vorbei


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2017)

Bei Maps hab ich es jetzt gefunden, genau dein Schrotschuss. Tuchergraben/Seelbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. August 2017)

Kann da nur raten. Der Dünenweg und es könnte der Himmelbach sein. War da aber noch nie.


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kann da nur raten. Der Dünenweg und es könnte der Himmelbach sein. War da aber noch nie.



Bingo. sollte ziemlich genau hier sein
https://goo.gl/maps/5W38wfAosfF2


----------



## alpenpass (6. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bingo. sollte ziemlich genau hier sein
> https://goo.gl/maps/5W38wfAosfF2


Da bin ich ja schon sooo oft einfach nur vorbeigefahren, das nächste mal aber schau ich mal hin... sehr hübsch


----------



## derwaaal (6. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Bach meinst, Nein.


ich meinte das Dorf. Aber hast Du als Eingrenzung mittlerweile ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich meinte das Dorf. Aber hast Du als Eingrenzung mittlerweile ja schon erwähnt.


Wird jetzt die Kirch aus dem Dorf getragen?


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2017)

Als Antwort habe ich nur dieses Bild darauf. Was mich nur wundert ist der Luther auf der älteren Marter.







Wo war ich gestern?


----------



## Ausreiterin (8. August 2017)

ich habe keine Ahnung... weils aber so lauschig ist, freu ich mich schon auf die Auflösung.... da will ich auch gerne mal hin.. sieht sehr sympathisch aus.


----------



## derwaaal (8. August 2017)

ich tippe mal auf Lkr FO


----------



## Garminator (8. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Lkr FO


ist schon mal richtig


----------



## Garminator (8. August 2017)

Da es anscheinend eine selten befahrene Strecke ist, ein Hinweis: liegt am Hangende eines weithin sichtbaren Berges mit einem Naturschutzgebiet. Von dem seid ihr bestimmt fast alle schon mal runter- oder rumgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. August 2017)

"Aggressiver Subjektivismus ist noch längst keine Theologie."
"Liebe Deinen Gott und tue was Du willst. Warum habt ihr mir diesen Augustinus immer verschwiegen?"
("Ansichten eines Clowns" von Heinrich Böll)


----------



## derwaaal (8. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da es anscheinend eine selten befahrene Strecke ist, ein Hinweis: liegt am Hangende eines weithin sichtbaren Berges mit einem Naturschutzgebiet. Von dem seid ihr bestimmt fast alle schon mal runter- oder rumgefahren.


Ahja, das war hilfreich, aba hab trotzdem kein Plan wo des an der E.... sein soll.


----------



## Garminator (9. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Aggressiver Subjektivismus ist noch längst keine Theologie."





derwaaal schrieb:


> trotzdem kein Plan



Du machst es nicht leicht, dich zu verstehen. Muss man schon mal nachdenken

Dann werfe ich noch Hetzles in dem Raum.


----------



## Cubie (9. August 2017)

Walberla ???


----------



## Garminator (9. August 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Walberla ???


nein, nicht Ehrenbürg, sondern beim Hetzleser Berg irgendwo


----------



## otti44 (9. August 2017)

Das ist an einem Abzweig auf dem Verbindungsweg zwischen Gaiganz und Hetzles bzw. Effeltrich, das dürfte der Blaupunkt sein.


----------



## Garminator (10. August 2017)

otti44 schrieb:


> zwischen Gaiganz und Hetzles


Richtig, von der Spitze des Berges den Trail in Richtung Nordwest runter (S2), wenn man auf den Gelbstrich stößt rechts weg und dann kommt man zum Fotostandort. Es ist dort auch ein Wanderzeichen Blaupunkt, diesen Weg finde ich aber auf keiner Karte bzw. im Netz.


----------



## otti44 (10. August 2017)

Mal etwas nicht allzu schwieriges...
Wo war ich am 19.03.2017?


----------



## derwaaal (10. August 2017)

Märchenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. August 2017)

Das sieht auch nach Hetzleser Berg aus, Abfahrt nach NW


----------



## otti44 (10. August 2017)

Korrekt.
Das ging ja schnell, CC.


----------



## derwaaal (10. August 2017)

Und jetzt die West- oder SW-Abfahrt?


----------



## CC. (10. August 2017)

Mal was anderes.
PENIS!




Wer ist ERSTER?

</postillon>


----------



## frankentracks (10. August 2017)

Der Felsen ist bei Streitberg, mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein....
....liegt im Schauertal.


----------



## CC. (10. August 2017)

Das ist richtig, ist in der Nähe des Eingangs der Binghöhle. Und das ist der "Trails" dahin  



Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. August 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas?




Da kann frau fast noch froh sein, dass im Trubachtal vor ein paar Jahren "nur" geschottert wurde ....


----------



## Garminator (11. August 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas?


Vielleicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam auf die geplante Bikeschaukel


----------



## frankentracks (11. August 2017)

Ok - dann bin nun ich dran.
Ich hab mich für das "leichtere" Foto entschieden. Aber wenn man weiß wo es aufgenommen wurde kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum einschätzen.
Also, wo bin ich?


----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, ist in der Nähe des Eingangs der Binghöhle.


und wie heißt der Felsen ??


----------



## frankentracks (11. August 2017)

Der Schauertaler Turm
https://www.frankenjura.com/klettern/poi/238


----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2017)

Niemals.
Das ist der Schauertaler Turm:


----------



## CC. (11. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Niemals.
> Das ist der Schauertaler Turm:Anhang anzeigen 632739



Standort?


----------



## Phil_ter_Tuete (11. August 2017)

Guten Abend! Ich klink mich hier auch mal kurz ein...


----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2017)

Das ist der Kemnitzenstein.


----------



## Stagediver (11. August 2017)

frankentracks schrieb:


> Ok - dann bin nun ich dran.
> Ich hab mich für das "leichtere" Foto entschieden. Aber wenn man weiß wo es aufgenommen wurde kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum einschätzen.
> Also, wo bin ich?



Hi zusammen,

Ich tippe auf den Ellersberg.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Niemals.
> Das ist der Schauertaler Turm:


des is doch der allerselbigste, Du Hollamöfll!


----------



## Ausreiterin (11. August 2017)

Also ich denke, das ist der Eulenstein, von Stagediver schon vor mir als der "Ellerberg" bezeichnet.
Also der Felsen über Tiefen(t)ellern, in den Serpentinen, von dem aus man einen sehr schönen Ausblick in die sog. "fränkische Toskana" hat (Lohndorf, Litzendorf/Naisa/Pödeldorf, bis rein nach Bamberg). eine wundervolle Gegend (meine Westentasche) sowohl für MTB als auch für RR (fahre ja beides).
LG Lisa
Edit: ich denke nicht- sondern ich WEIß, dass das über Tiefenellern ist. Gut ausgedrückt: "Schwierigkeitsgrad".....  nicht schlecht steil da rauf... bester Relax-Faktor, wemmer erstmal oben ist (von oben kommt man ja auch auf den Felsen, über die Wiesen und Felder)


----------



## Phil_ter_Tuete (12. August 2017)

Richtig @*DaFriiitz*
Das zweite Bild ist übrigens der Weinhügel bei Schwabthal


----------



## scratch_a (12. August 2017)

Bißl durcheinander die ganzen Beiträge.
Hat nicht jeder das "Spiel" hier ganz verstanden?


----------



## Garminator (12. August 2017)

zumindest kommt Leben rein


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> des is doch der allerselbigste, Du Hollamöfll!


Hollamöffl schreibt man das.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

Wo ist das? (Bitte nicht @derwaaal, Du warst da erst dabei dort.)


----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hollamöffl schreibt man das.


normal tut man's gar net schreiben 



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wo ist das? (Bitte nicht @derwaaal, Du warst da erst dabei dort.)


auf der Aufnahme schaut's ja echt gefährlich, daher hätte ich des ohne den Zusatz gar net erkannt! 
hast auch gleich in Deine geführten Touren eingebaut.  ein Glück, dass ich es vorgeschlagen hab


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. August 2017)

ist wohl garned so senkrecht, wie´s ausschaut...? - ich (er)kenn´s bisher trotzdem ned..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> ist wohl garned so senkrecht, wie´s ausschaut...? - ich (er)kenn´s bisher trotzdem ned..


zumindest von oben beim Reinfahren


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. August 2017)

also für "von der Jungfernhöhle runterwärts nach Tiefen(t)ellern" (Wanderpfad) ist es mir zu wenig bewaldet, aber da sind auch so Fels-chen zwischen den Bäumen... und steil ist es teilw. auch.....


----------



## Ausreiterin (12. August 2017)

Rückseite der Friesener Warte/Kälberberg vielleicht? dieser schöne Endlos-Trail an der Bergkante entlang irgendwo über Tiefenhöchstadt und Almadlerhütte und so... ? - dann irgendwo an der Stelle, wo auch dieses Holzhüttla steht und so paar Holzskulpturen....  (an dieser Stelle:Trail des Todes....  (für ungeübtere wie mich...) )....


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

Ein Tipp: Wiesenttal.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> ist wohl garned so senkrecht, wie´s ausschaut...? - ich (er)kenn´s bisher trotzdem ned..


Es ist ein wenig weniger steil als es aussieht in dieser Perspektive. Gegenüber geht es nämlich wieder steil hinauf.


----------



## 83vogel (12. August 2017)

Könnte in der Nähe von der Neideck sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

83vogel schrieb:


> Könnte in der Nähe von der Neideck sein.


Richtig.
Aber GENAUER bitte. Wo dort?


----------



## 83vogel (12. August 2017)

Wenn mich richtig erinnere müsste es ca. hier sein


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2017)

Stimmt. mach mal weiter.


----------



## frankentracks (12. August 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das ist der Eulenstein, von Stagediver schon vor mir als der "Ellerberg" bezeichnet.
> Also der Felsen über Tiefen(t)ellern, in den Serpentinen, von dem aus man einen sehr schönen Ausblick in die sog. "fränkische Toskana" hat (Lohndorf, Litzendorf/Naisa/Pödeldorf, bis rein nach Bamberg).


Das Thema ist zwar etwas durcheinander,
aber Deiner Ausführung ist nichts hinzuzufügen....
Die Beschreibung ist goldrichtig!


----------



## 83vogel (13. August 2017)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2017)

Leidingshofer Tal, links an der großen Felswand bei dem Unterstand vorbei.


----------



## 83vogel (13. August 2017)

Richtig, gleich beim hydraulischen Widder.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2017)




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. August 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Das sieht auch nach Hetzleser Berg aus, Abfahrt nach NW


hab mir heute gedacht, die wär mal wieder dran, da lange nicht mehr gefahren. jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum: der nordhang leidet nicht gerade an einer staubigen dürre


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> hab mir heute gedacht, die wär mal wieder dran, da lange nicht mehr gefahren. jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum: der nordhang leidet nicht gerade an einer staubigen dürre


Und welchen Bezug hat dies zu dem Bild, das ich gepostet habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 83vogel (14. August 2017)

Das ist doch bei Streitberg, oberhalb vom Brockfels. Da gibt's so eine kleine Felsstufe in der Abfahrt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste es der Schwarzkreis Wanderweg sein.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)

83vogel schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei Streitberg, oberhalb vom Brockfels. Da gibt's so eine kleine Felsstufe in der Abfahrt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste es der Schwarzkreis Wanderweg sein.


Es ist bei Streitberg.

"Brockfels" ist doch der "Streitberger Schild", oder nicht? Das wäre zu ungenau.

Poste mal Koordinaten, Kartenbild oder Google Earth, damit ich entscheiden kann, ob Du richtig liegst.
Oder gib an, wohin die Abfahrt führt.

Jene Biker, die das schon gefahren sind, haben einen ganz bestimmten Namen für die Stelle.


----------



## derwaaal (14. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Jene Biker, die das schon gefahren sind, haben einen ganz bestimmten Namen für die Stelle.


die kann man ja auch an einer Hand abzählen!


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8...ich kenn schon mehr als sich an einer Hand abzählen lassen.


----------



## San_Jager (14. August 2017)

Oberhalb der Muschel Quelle. Die Stufe ist ziemlich am Anfang dann geht es in zickzack runter bis zum Kletterfelsen. Ist das Richtig?

Aber im Grunde wurde es ja schon erraten.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)

Richtig.
Es handelt sich um den MUSCHELQUELLENBLOCK.
Einigt Euch @83vogel und @San_Jager, wer weitermacht, bitte.


----------



## San_Jager (14. August 2017)

Ich bin nur durch @83vogel darauf gekommen und hab auch kein anspruchsvolles Bild zur Hand. Deswegen gebe ich gerne ab.


----------



## 83vogel (14. August 2017)

Hab leider auch gerade kein Bild zur Hand. Möchte vielleicht jemand aushelfen? Muss wieder mehr Bilder beim biken machen.


----------



## San_Jager (14. August 2017)

Dann mal was Leichtes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (14. August 2017)

da trau ich mich gar nicht zu antworten


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)

Was leichtes ist der Brocken sicher nicht.

Ich trau mich aber auch nicht. War zu oft schon dort.

@derwaaal Und Du Muhaggl auch nicht!


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2017)




----------



## SuShu (14. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Es ist bei Streitberg.
> 
> "Brockfels" ist doch der "Streitberger Schild", oder nicht? Das wäre zu ungenau.
> 
> ...


Das ist schon korrekt. Bei den Kletterern heißt der Brocksanlage bzw. Brocksfels


----------



## San_Jager (15. August 2017)

Einer von euch muss sich schon Trauen. Sonst geht es hier ja nicht weiter.
@DaFriiitz Ne leicht ist der echt nicht.


----------



## Garminator (15. August 2017)

Also gut, der Teufelstisch bei Gräfenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (15. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Also gut, der Teufelstisch bei Gräfenberg


Igensdorf.


----------



## Garminator (15. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Igensdorf


Pedant 
außerdem: bei Gräfenberg, nicht von Gräfenberg.


----------



## San_Jager (15. August 2017)

Ja dann weiter gehts @Garminator


----------



## LeFritzz (16. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Pedant


Welch hartes Wort.
Hättest besser "nit picker" ins Deutsche übersetzt, das klingt wenigstens melodiöser....


----------



## Jojo10 (16. August 2017)

Dann drängel ich mich mal rein. Ich schulde dem Forum noch 4 Bilder. Was Einfaches:



Gruß


----------



## Cubie (16. August 2017)

Weiß zwar nicht wo,
aber das Bild ist der Hammer!
Kompliment


----------



## Garminator (17. August 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Was Einfaches


In der Tat. Vor allem, wenn noch was eingebunden ist.


----------



## Jojo10 (17. August 2017)




----------



## alpenpass (17. August 2017)

Tolles Bild! Keine Ahnung aber wo du bist.  daher rat ich einfach mal drauf los: Du bist in der Nähe von Kucha?


----------



## derwaaal (17. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> In der Tat. Vor allem, wenn noch was eingebunden ist.


dann wär das bestimmt ein Rätsel für @SuShu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (17. August 2017)

Kucha nein.


----------



## Pornspirit (18. August 2017)

Schlossberg mit blick auf ONO?


----------



## Pornspirit (19. August 2017)

Auf geht´s


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

Zu einfach.


----------



## Pornspirit (19. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zu einfach.


ja schwer isses für dich nicht, soll ich noch mal oder machst du einfach weiter


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

Schwer is leicht was.

Gibt ja noch andere, die das raten können....


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schwer is leicht was.


plagio aggravato !


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> plagio aggravato !


Ja, schon gut. Is vom Gwamperten im original.


----------



## alpenpass (21. August 2017)

Irgendwie traut sich jetzt niemand mehr? Sooo leicht finde ich das gar nicht, zumindest für mich als Nürnberger. Ich rate mal, auch wenn ich immer nur mit dem RR im Tal vorbei gefahren bin: Es könnte sich um die Burg Rabenfels handeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (21. August 2017)

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, wollte schon einen Tipp geben. Also du bist schon ziemlich nahe dran, zumindest der Vogel stimmt


----------



## Lenka K. (21. August 2017)

Abstaubend sag' ich: dann kann's nur die RabenECK sein .


----------



## Pornspirit (21. August 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> dann kann's nur die RabenECK sein .


So isses


----------



## Lenka K. (21. August 2017)

Na dann, auf zu neuen Rätselufern!



 


Wobei, so neu sind die Ufer auch nicht, ich stehe nämlich gar nicht so weit vom vorherigen Rätselbild.

Wo bin ich?


----------



## frankentracks (21. August 2017)

Schöne Ecke...
Du warst im Ailsbachtal unterwegs. Dieser Fels mit dem Pilz steht vor Oberailsfeld.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. August 2017)

@frankentracks
Oder hinter Oberailsfeld .

Du liegst richtig und kannst weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankentracks (22. August 2017)

Vielen Dank!
Weil mein letztes Bild anhieb zugeordnet wurde, häng ich die Latte nun etwas höher.
Falls ihr im Dunkeln tappt, schieb ich ein weiteres hinterher.
Also: Wo bin ich?


----------



## Lusio (22. August 2017)

Moritzberg


----------



## derwaaal (23. August 2017)

Edith sagt: sieht so aus, als wäre da keine Bremsspur


----------



## Lusio (23. August 2017)

Hier sucht man vergeblich die Spur von an Ardent


----------



## Achtzig (23. August 2017)

Bloß nix von bremsspur sagen, sonst geht's hier bald zu wie im vinschgau thread


----------



## derwaaal (23. August 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Bloß nix von bremsspur sagen, sonst geht's hier bald zu wie im vinschgau thread


ok, hab's verbessert.


----------



## Achtzig (23. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ok, hab's verbessert.


Super, da bin ich aber erleichtert


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Edith sagt: sieht so aus, als wäre da keine Bremsspur


"Niemand hat vor, eine Mauer zu bauen." (Walter Ulbricht am 15. Juni 1961)


----------



## TheFroggy (23. August 2017)

@frankentracks ich kenn so einen Weg bei der Almadlerhütten nähe Buttenheim.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2017)

Hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankentracks (23. August 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Moritzberg





TheFroggy schrieb:


> ich kenn so einen Weg bei der Almadlerhütten nähe Buttenheim.


Nö - alles falsch. Aber ich dachte schon, dass es ziemlich knifflig wird.
Hier ein weiteres Foto, etwas weiter oben aufgenommen:


----------



## Lenka K. (23. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> keine Bremsspur


Das ist auch keine Bremsspur, sondern eine Beschleunigungsspur von einem bergauffahrenden Mofa-"MTBer"


----------



## Garminator (24. August 2017)

Das ist die Kapelle oberhalb Ebermannstadt. Zwischen Wallerwarte und Schlüsselstein. Müsste dann die Abfahrt runter von der Kapelle nach Ebermannstadt sein


----------



## Seppl- (24. August 2017)

;-)


----------



## frankentracks (24. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das ist die Kapelle oberhalb Ebermannstadt. Zwischen Wallerwarte und Schlüsselstein. Müsste dann die Abfahrt runter von der Kapelle nach Ebermannstadt sein


Richtig! Darfst also weitermachen!


Seppl- schrieb:


> ;-)


Sorry - hatten wir das hier schon mal?
Zur Zeit kannst Du den Turm leider nicht betreten. Wow, Du hast tatsächlich das Bike hochgeschleppt!


----------



## Seppl- (24. August 2017)

frankentracks schrieb:


> Sorry - hatten wir das hier schon mal?
> Zur Zeit kannst Du den Turm leider nicht betreten. Wow, Du hast tatsächlich das Bike hochgeschleppt!



Mich auf dem Bike ja  ob wir das hatten weis ich nicht, doch wie ich impliziere schon des Öfteren! Nichts desto trotz, ich war auf Trail suche, da ich Freundin besuche und siehe da, dort oben bin ich zumindest ein wenig befriedigt worden, obwohl der Schotterweg dann beim dritten mal für mich und das Bike schon zapfig waren   das nächste mal wohl Richtung Hallstadt, so wie ich erfahren habe, gibt es da ein wenig mehr. 

Cheers


----------



## Garminator (24. August 2017)

Dann mal was anderes. Wo steht dieses Ensemble? 






 steht diese S


----------



## frankentracks (25. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung!
Ich schau schon den ganzen Tag hier vorbei um einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen.
Das Häuschen hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Garminator (26. August 2017)

Dann mal ne HIlfe. Ist in der Nähe der Festung Rothenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (26. August 2017)

Ja Wahnsinn! Da fährt man jahrelang quasi Tag ein Tag aus um die Festung rum und sowas entgeht einem
Ich kenn bloß die Miniaturen auf dem Weg nach Kersbach, die sind das aber wohl nicht.


----------



## alpenpass (27. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann mal ne HIlfe. Ist in der Nähe der Festung Rothenberg.


Ich tippe mal auf den Bergasthof Rothenberg oder das Haus daneben.


----------



## derwaaal (27. August 2017)

Ach stimmt, am Ende der Stichstraße ist glaub ich so n Grüppchen. 
War schon ewig nimma da.


----------



## Pornspirit (27. August 2017)

meine Vermutung ist eher da in der Gegend:  49.552004, 11.366959


----------



## Garminator (28. August 2017)

es ist auf dem Parallelweg westlich der Straße Kersbach nach Rabenshof, also in Richtung der Festung. Damit denke ich, dass Achtzig Recht hat. Du wärst dann dran.


----------



## Achtzig (29. August 2017)

Wie jetzt? Echt? Ich? Äh... Also ich meine fei hier:



Das kann doch nicht stimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2017)

N


----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2017)

Na, wie's ausschaut muss ich wohl doch. Da ich überhaupt nix gescheites hab hier ne ganz einfache Frage:
Wo schwimmt das Samerle?


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2017)

Im Happurger Stausee


----------



## Achtzig (30. August 2017)

Wo sonst!
@Lusio Du bist dran!


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2017)

Habe Gestern ein Motiv gesehen wo ist das.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. August 2017)

Da mache ich auch immer Pause .

An der Kapelle südlich von Hasslach, gelber Punkt.


----------



## Garminator (30. August 2017)

so, jetzt geht das Internet wieder. Schwierigkeiten in den Pyrenäen. Nochmals die Beschreibung. Es ist auf dem Weg, welcher westlich der Straße Kersbach - Siegersdorf läuft. Etwa 200 m bevor dieser auf die Straße kommt überquert er einen Bach. Dort sind die Miniaturen. Kurz danach geht dann der Weg auf die Straße und kurz danach geht es dann weg nach Rabenshof bzw weiter Richtung Siegersdorf. 
Anscheinend geht es aber munter weiter.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. August 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> so, jetzt geht das Internet wieder.


Ja, heute war der annual Internet shutdown.


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Da mache ich auch immer Pause .
> 
> An der Kapelle südlich von Hasslach, gelber Punkt.


Wow, hätte nicht gedacht dass das so schnell erraten wird. Richtig mach weiter.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. August 2017)

Hab' das Bild auch im Frankenrätselordner abgelegt .

Na dann, mal was ganz anderes:





Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (31. August 2017)

Fichtelgebirge


----------



## derwaaal (31. August 2017)

Is das net sogar am Oko? Südseite, relativ weit oben, knapp über der Hälfte? Aber links neben den Felsen sieht man den Himmel durchspitzen ... dann kann es dort nicht sein.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## LeFritzz (31. August 2017)

Am Weismainfelsen.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2017)

Fichtelgebirge stimmt, alles andere falsch .


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2017)

.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. August 2017)

Wackelstein (Kugelfisch)?


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wackelstein (Kugelfisch)?


Auch nicht ...


----------



## alpenpass (31. August 2017)

Du bist nicht zufällig beim Felsenlabyrinth der Luisenburg?


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Felsenlabyrinth der Luisenburg


Schon deutlich wärmer, aber noch nicht ganz da.

Der Felsen liegt 
1. auf einer bekannten Runde
2. wird auch beklettert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (1. September 2017)

Haberstein.


----------



## derwaaal (1. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Haberstein.


Schiffe versenken?


----------



## Lenka K. (1. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Haberstein.


Auch falsch.



derwaaal schrieb:


> Schiffe versenken?


Richtig! 

Nur ein Kletterfelsen nahe Luisenburg übrig ...


----------



## alpenpass (1. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auch falsch.
> 
> 
> Richtig!
> ...


... dann fällt mir der Burgstein ein?!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. September 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> dann fällt mir der Burgstein ein?!


Kletterfelsen ...

Also für die Kletterer unter den Frankenbikern: Kletterführer Ostbayern rausholen und schauen, welcher Felsen da in der Nähe der Luisenburg beschrieben werden. Haberstein wurde schon verworfen und die Rudolfsteine/Drei Brüder sind es auch nicht.

Für Nichtkletterer: der gesuchte Felsen liegt südöstlich vom Burgstein und ist auch auf der ATK25er Karte genannt.

Jetztat aber!


----------



## CC. (1. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. September 2017)

CC. schrieb:


>


Nicht schmunzeln, raten!


----------



## LeFritzz (2. September 2017)

Püttnersfels.
Sollte es richtig sein, bitte jemand anders ein Bild reinstellen, ich gehe jetzt 9 Tage auf DIMB Kurs.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Püttnersfels


Na also, geht doch! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist, die Abfahrt hinter Püttnerfels ist nämlich ganz schön ausgefahren.

Wer springt für den Fritz ein?


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2017)

Ich


----------



## coast13 (2. September 2017)

Da!


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2017)

Ein bisschen genauer bitte


----------



## microbat (2. September 2017)

~14 Meter übern Hauptmarkt


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2017)

Das lasse ich gelten  

Beeindruckend da oben


----------



## microbat (2. September 2017)

O.K. - hab' nur kein Foto und werd' in den kommenden 5 Wochen nicht in Franken sein. Mit anderen Worten: bitte einspringen damit's weiter geht...


----------



## anytime (3. September 2017)

Na dann :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (3. September 2017)

Die Tanzbuche steht nahe Spieß, mitten auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg.


----------



## anytime (3. September 2017)

Ort stimmt - damit bist Du dran. Der Baum ist aber eine Linde - deswegen auch Anfang Juli immer "Lindenfest".


----------



## CC. (3. September 2017)

In Botanographie hab ich immer hinter der Säule gesessen 





Wo ist dieser hübsche Mini-Waal bzw. zu welchem hübschen Biergarten führt er?


----------



## CC. (4. September 2017)

Scheint schwierig zu sein. 
Erster Tip: Oberfranken, FGW. Das Wasser vereinigt sich nach wenigen hundert Metern mit einem anderen kleinen Wasser und wurde für ein handwerkliches Gewerke genutzt. Ist heute ein Biergarten.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2017)

Bocksgraben im Fichtel?

Wobei, der Hang ist mir irgendwie zu steil, den Bocksgraben hab' ich eher im flacheren Gelände in Erinnerung ...


----------



## CC. (4. September 2017)

Schau mal ein bißchen südöstlicher...


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> südöstlicher


Ist das noch Franken? 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt ...


----------



## CC. (4. September 2017)

Na toll 
Vielleicht gewöhne ich mir das ja noch an, _immer vorher_ in die Karte zu schauen.
Es wäre Glasschleif, Pullenreuth in der Oberpfalz gewesen.
Wer's eilig hat macht weiter, sonst kann ich auch morgen früh ein garantiert Verwaltungsbezirk-geprüftes Foto einstellen.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2017)

Mist, war eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint . Ich plädiere ja auch schon seit langem für die Inklusion der Oberpfälzer im Frankenrätselfred (ganz uneigennützig, natürlich ).

Blöderweise sind die Regierungsbezirksgrenzen in den neuen ATK25-Karten nicht mehr eingezeichnet (wie früher in den U50ern), im Grenzgebiet wird's daher immer knifflig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (5. September 2017)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, wo ist dieser Weg?


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mist, war eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint . Ich plädiere ja auch schon seit langem für die Inklusion der Oberpfälzer im Frankenrätselfred (ganz uneigennützig, natürlich ).
> 
> Blöderweise sind die Regierungsbezirksgrenzen in den neuen ATK25-Karten nicht mehr eingezeichnet (wie früher in den U50ern), im Grenzgebiet wird's daher immer knifflig.



Ja, ist für uns Grenzgänger nicht immer so einfach 

Digital ist es doch eh viel genauer zu sehen als auf den Karten? Also ich nutze für sowas gerne https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas Da kann man sich alles mögliche einblenden lassen


----------



## Lenka K. (10. September 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> wo ist dieser Weg?


@TheFroggy Ich glaub', hier kommt keiner weiter. Wie wär's mit einem Tipp?


----------



## Cubie (11. September 2017)

Irgendwo um die Ruine Neideck?


----------



## TheFroggy (11. September 2017)

@Cubie korrekt, du bist.


----------



## Cubie (12. September 2017)

Mal wieder was aus Oberfranken,
doch wo bin ich genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (12. September 2017)

zwischen Wernsdorf/Amlingstadt und Leesten und Roßdorf und Geisfeld..... (?)


----------



## Cubie (12. September 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> zwischen Wernsdorf/Amlingstadt und Leesten und Roßdorf und Geisfeld..... (?)


Richtig, 
im drei Dörfer-Eck, damit bist du dran!


----------



## Ausreiterin (13. September 2017)

cool ! yippieh, ich freu mich   
und hier auch schon mein (vermutlich wirklich VIEL zu leichtes, aber phänomenal schönes) wo-bin-ich-bilderrätsel...


----------



## Cubie (13. September 2017)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du dich auf dem Gelände
der --DEUTSCHEN BAHN-- befindest.

Aber besser bekannt, als der Steinbruch von Ludwag


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Gelände der --DEUTSCHEN BAHN--



GRÖÖÖÖHL!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> GRÖÖÖÖHL!


http://www.infranken.de/regional/bamberg/Bahn-kauft-Naturparadies-bei-Bamberg;art212,711400


----------



## Ausreiterin (13. September 2017)

ja genau, Areal der Deutschen Bahn mittlerweils, siehe den verlinkten Artikel. (Damals wars noch ganz einfach der: Silbersee bei Ludwag) - @Cubie - Du bist wieder dran


----------



## Cubie (14. September 2017)

Kleines Wortspiel,
leicht ist es nicht.....
...nur wo?


----------



## Achtzig (14. September 2017)

Is des vielleicht happurg oder muggendorf?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> leicht ist es nicht...


Schwer ist leicht was.
(Otfried Fischer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (14. September 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is des vielleicht happurg oder muggendorf?


Leider nein...


----------



## Milan0 (14. September 2017)

Streitberg


----------



## Cubie (14. September 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Streitberg


Na klar,
Streitberg
War doch nicht so schwer
Du bist dran!


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2017)

Also mir war's zu leicht.


----------



## Cubie (14. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also mir war's zu leicht.


war klar, dass das nicht megaschwer ist,
fand das Wortspiel einfach nett...


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2017)

Also quasi "cutted meadows" ?


----------



## Milan0 (14. September 2017)

Bin da einmal mit Heldenkurbel und 25er Kassette hoch, seitdem vergesse ich dieses Schild nicht mehr 

Nächstes Bild kommt später


----------



## Milan0 (14. September 2017)

Ok dann mal ein neues Bild
Wo war ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem Knirps?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2017)

Geht's no a wenig einfacher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (14. September 2017)

Eisdiele bzw. beim Fuchs (Bäckerei) in Feucht?


----------



## Milan0 (14. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Eisdiele bzw. beim Fuchs (Bäckerei) in Feucht?


Korrekt. Du bist 

@DaFriiitz
Kann sich ja nicht jeder so gut auskennen wie du...


----------



## Achtzig (15. September 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> [...] Ausfahrt mit meinem Knirps?



Hat der Lastenesel Isofix? ;-) 
Wie ist das rumfahren mit dem Ding? Meinst Du, das taugt längerfristig oder sollte man doch eher in Anhänger machen? Mir tät ja so ein Singletrailer gefallen...


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2017)

Ich habe eine gefederte Maxicosi Aufnahme da drin. Näheres in meinem Aufbaufaden. Singletrailer ist halt der Sportwagen unter den Anhängern. Potent, aber sauteuer und Platz für eine Handtasche


----------



## derwaaal (15. September 2017)

Hat der eigentlich Federung?
Schön kurze Kettenstrebe, sollte recht agil aufm Trail sein


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2017)

Alle Infos gibt es hier, wird sonst zu offtopic

Aufbaufaden - LvH Bullitt 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14756359


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. September 2017)

Auch von mir was einfaches...wo ist diese flowige Abfahrt?


----------



## Garminator (18. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> was einfaches


Anscheinend nicht. Da braucht es Hilfe.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2017)

Sehr komisch....ich bin mir sicher, dass diesen Weg schon einige hier gefahren sind.
Erster Tipp: Der Weg liegt an der östlichen Mittelfrankengrenze zur Opf. ...wer beim Ladies Only-Bereich hin und wieder mitlest und weiß, wo das letzte LO-Treffen war, weiß schon mal die nähere Umgebung.


----------



## Cubie (18. September 2017)

Pommelsbrunn?!


----------



## beneh (18. September 2017)

Irgendwo bei Mittelburg?


----------



## CC. (18. September 2017)

beneh schrieb:


> Irgendwo bei Mittelburg?



Jetzt wo Du es sagst...
Zwischen Lichtenegg und Waizenfeld oberhalb von Guntersrieth auf Rotkreis.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2017)

Mittelburg ist schon sehr warm, aber als gültige Lösung noch zu weit weg und zu ungenau 

@CC. Nein, das ist schon zu weit östlich


----------



## alpenpass (18. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mittelburg ist schon sehr warm, aber als gültige Lösung noch zu weit weg und zu ungenau
> 
> @CC. Nein, das ist schon zu weit östlich


Könnte am Zankelstein sein??


----------



## LeFritzz (18. September 2017)

Na, dem poster dieses Bildes scheint der Fortgang des Ratens nicht besonders wichtig zu sein.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Könnte am Zankelstein sein??



Nein, da ist Mittelburg näher dran...also andere Seite der B14.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Na, dem poster dieses Bildes scheint der Fortgang des Ratens nicht besonders wichtig zu sein.



Ich habe auch noch andere Beschäftigungen außer minütlich den Verlauf des Threads zu folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. September 2017)

Ich glaub', das ist die Abfahrt vom P. 597.5 (SW von Arzlohe, N von Förrenbach) runter ins Tälchen östlich vom Houbirg auf dem Ulrich-von-Königstein-Weg (gelb-rot-gelb).


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2017)

Müsste korrekt sein @Lenka K.

Bild ist da entstanden, wo der kleine grüne Punkt auf der 600er HM-Linie ist


----------



## Garminator (19. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> kleine grüne Punkt


Wenn es ein akutelles Bild ist, scheint der Baum nach all den Jahren, endlich weg zu sein.


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2017)

Ja, das Bild ist aktuell. Welchen Baum meinst du? Letztens war noch etwas Holz übern Weg gelegen, aber das haben Heinzelmännchen raus gesägt


----------



## Garminator (19. September 2017)

War bestimmt über zwei oder drei Jahre direkt nach dem kleinen Fels ein Baum quer gelegen. Jedesmal hab ich mir vorgenommen, eine Säge mitzunehmen, aber nie getan. Die letzten zwei Jahre bin ich dann da nicht mehr entlang. Meinen Dank an die fleißigen Heinzelmännchen.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2017)

Weiter geht's.

Wo befindet sich dieses Felsenfenster?



​
Als Tipp: direkt an der Grenze!


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2017)

Noristörl.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. September 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Noristörl


Sehr warm, aber Noristörl ist es nicht.


----------



## Garminator (20. September 2017)

Ich will ja kein "nit picker" sein, wie DaFriiitz mal angemerkt hat lol, aber so was von direkt an der Grenze!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. September 2017)

Dann sag ich mal Castell 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> direkt an der Grenze


Lenka, je nach Karte ist das Castell mal direkt auf der Grenze zur Oberpfalz bzw. im Gemeindegebiet Hirschbach oder auch weiter südwestlich unterhalb Noristörl. Was stimmt jetzt? Du kennst dich da ja bestens aus.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2017)

Da isses.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. September 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Castell


Ist richtig und Du darfst weitermachen!

Was die Lage des Castells (und des Bildes) betrifft, stimmt die Karte von daFriiitz. Zum Fenster ist's ein kurzer Abstecher vom blauen Punkt am Anfang der Abfahrt richtung Hirschbach. Uff .


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2017)

@Garminator  gibt's ein Rätselbild?


----------



## Garminator (23. September 2017)

Ja, heute noch. Fahre später und habe einen Foto dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... stimmt die Karte von daFriiitz. Zum Fenster ist's ein kurzer Abstecher vom blauen Punkt am Anfang der Abfahrt richtung Hirschbach. Uff .


...учится, учится и еще раз учится, как завещал великий Ленин...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. September 2017)

So, wie versprochen. Welchen Trail geht es da runter?


----------



## Meiki (25. September 2017)

Trail runter nach Kauernhofen, direkt an der Kante der Hochebene vom Feuerstein, also Trailbeginn

Bild kommt gleich da ich mir ziemlich ziemlich sicher bin


----------



## Meiki (25. September 2017)

Hoffentlich nicht zu einfach


----------



## Garminator (25. September 2017)

Meiki schrieb:


> Trail runter nach Kauernhofen


Stimmt, heißt angeblich Glatzentrail.


----------



## Meiki (25. September 2017)

Kenn den auch unter den verschiedensten Namen, aber hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## Cubie (26. September 2017)

Meiki schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht zu einfach



Dragonerspitze mit Blick Richtung Tiefenhöchstadt??


----------



## Meiki (27. September 2017)

richtig, aber nicht die Spitze mit dem Kreuz sondern eine weiter links 
du bist dran


----------



## TheFroggy (27. September 2017)

Mist wäre ich doch richtig gelegen.  Ich dachte mir doch die Hütte da kenne ich und ist die Bergwachthütte...


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Mist wäre ich doch richtig gelegen.  Ich dachte mir doch die Hütte da kenne ich und ist die Bergwachthütte...


кто не успел тот опоздал...


----------



## Garminator (27. September 2017)

Manchmal drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf, du bist im falschen Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2017)

Na, dann. Macht's gut.


----------



## Garminator (28. September 2017)

Nur zur Verdeutlichung. Amtssprache ist Deutsch. Hab keine Lust immer einen Kollegen zu bitten mir das zu übersetzten. Ansonsten war es immer amüsant.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. September 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nur zur Verdeutlichung. Amtssprache ist Deutsch. Hab keine Lust immer einen Kollegen zu bitten mir das zu übersetzten. Ansonsten war es immer amüsant.


Sorry, ich wusste ja nicht, dass dieses Forum eine Amtsstube ist, wo der Schimmel wuchert...ähh...wiehert.


----------



## Cubie (28. September 2017)

In welchen Ort stehe ich?


----------



## Garminator (29. September 2017)

Oberrüsselbach?


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Oberrüsselbach?


Leider nein


----------



## mw123 (29. September 2017)

Adlitz?


----------



## alpenpass (29. September 2017)

Friesen?


----------



## Cubie (30. September 2017)

mw123 schrieb:


> Adlitz?


Leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (30. September 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Friesen?


Schade, auch nicht


----------



## Cubie (30. September 2017)

Tipp: Die Stadt die Ihr seht ist BAMBERG


----------



## otti44 (30. September 2017)

Sankt Georgen Keller Buttenheim.


----------



## Cubie (30. September 2017)

otti44 schrieb:


> Sankt Georgen Keller Buttenheim.


Nö, leider nicht!


----------



## alpenpass (1. Oktober 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Tipp: Die Stadt die Ihr seht ist BAMBERG


Dacht ich mir schon fast.  Dann tipp ich mal auf Zeckendorf..


----------



## Cubie (1. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon fast.  Dann tipp ich mal auf Zeckendorf..


Nö, Zeckendorf ist eiskalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (1. Oktober 2017)

hmm, wirklich so schwierig???

Weiterer Tipp,
der Ort ist besser bekannt durch das prägnante Bauwerk, das in den 70iger dort errichtet wurde.


----------



## alpenpass (1. Oktober 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> hmm, wirklich so schwierig???
> 
> Weiterer Tipp,
> der Ort ist besser bekannt durch das prägnante Bauwerk, das in den 70iger dort errichtet wurde.


sagt mir nix, bin Mittelfranke. Da ich davon ausgehe, das du südöstlich von Bamberg stehst, tipp ich nun auf Zeegendorf


----------



## Meiki (2. Oktober 2017)

Kälberberg?


----------



## Meiki (2. Oktober 2017)

das müssten die zwei gebäude sein die zu sehen sind, siehe Anhang


----------



## Cubie (2. Oktober 2017)

Meiki schrieb:


> Kälberberg?


Natürlich, richtig!
Meiki, du bist dran.


----------



## Cubie (2. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> sagt mir nix, bin Mittelfranke. Da ich davon ausgehe, das du südöstlich von Bamberg stehst, tipp ich nun auf Zeegendorf



Respekt für deine Hartnäckigkeit, auch wenn du diesmal keinen Treffer landen konntest


----------



## alpenpass (3. Oktober 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Respekt für deine Hartnäckigkeit, auch wenn du diesmal keinen Treffer landen konntest


Danke, ich tröst mich damit, dass die Perspektive zumindest halbwegs gepasst hat...


----------



## Meiki (3. Oktober 2017)

Hab gerade kein Bild zur Hand das nicht wieder dort in der Gegend ist, kann gerne jemand anderes weiter machen


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Oktober 2017)

Mach hier den Lückenfüller, bin selber gar ned aus Franken, aber immer wieder gerne dort zum Radeln. Ist wahrscheinlich total leicht für Euch...


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2017)

"Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht!"
("Effendi" in "Irgendwie und Sowieso")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (6. Oktober 2017)

obwohl ich es nicht weiß, rate ich nicht......  ; o ))


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Oktober 2017)

Drei Tage sind (fast) rum, ich mach's etwas leichter: Hier der Berg in der ganzen Ansicht (auch wenn der Standort der Aufnahme nicht ganz derselbe ist, wie beim ersten Bild).

Da fällt mir noch ein: Auch wegen der vielen Brauereien und des guten Bieres ist Franken immer wieder einen Besuch wert. Wegen des Weines vermutlich auch - aber ich bin halt kein Weintrinker ...


----------



## Garminator (7. Oktober 2017)

Bei Hohenstadt?


----------



## Brezensalzer (7. Oktober 2017)

Nein leider nicht. Ich gebe mal weitere Hinweise:

Selber Regierungsbezirk - aber ganz andere Ecke. Die Gegend entwässert Richtung Schwarzes Meer.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich rate mal, wobei, von der (Nord-) Seite her kenne ich den Berg nicht.
Ist es der Hesselberg?
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1859908


----------



## Brezensalzer (7. Oktober 2017)

Richtig! Ist allerdings nicht die Nordseite - sondern aus Richtung Südwesten - nahe Gerolfingen - fotografiert. Auf dieser Seite fließt auch die Wörnitz entlang, die in Donauwörth in die Donau fließt.

Wikipedia: _"Der Hesselberg ist mit 689,4 m[ die höchste Erhebung Mittelfrankens. Er liegt 4 km nordwestlich von Wassertrüdingen und 60 km südwestlich von Nürnberg."_


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Oktober 2017)

In Gerolfingen kenne ich die kleine Brauerei / Gaststätte Rötter.
http://www.roetter-gerolfingen.de/
Von Gerolfingen aus bin ich bisher 2x mit dem Fahrrad auf den Hesselberg gefahren.

Als Ratebilder dieses kleine Naturwunder, ist auch nicht sooo weit weg, ich fand es sehr interessant:


----------



## alpenpass (7. Oktober 2017)

Das ist imho die schönste steinerne rinne, die ich kenne sie fliesst am Hahnenkamm in der Nähe von Wolfsbronn.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Oktober 2017)

Richtig! Es ist die Steinerne Rinne bei Wolfsbronn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2017)

Schönes Rätsel! Und Wki P. meint, daß es noch mehr Rinnen gibt. Das war mal (meine) Frage hier im Fred, wie viele es gibt. ..


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt bestimmt sehr viele.

Ich hab' bisher nur die Steinerne Rinne bei Berching gesehen, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass es eine der imposantesten im ganzen Freistaat ist. Verteckt tief im Wald, abseits aller markierten Wanderwege, schlängelt sie sich wie ein fast 1m-hoher und fast 100m-langer Tatzelwurm den Hang runter.

Unbedingt sehenswert! Auch wenn die unmittelbare Umgebung biketechnisch mit der Fränkischen nicht zu konkurrieren vermag


----------



## alpenpass (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab grad mal gegoogelt:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Steinernen_Rinnen_in_Bayern
Die steinerne Rinne bei Raschbach kannte ich bisher auch nicht, die werde ich mal besuchen.
So und hier mal  wieder ein Bild von mir, Wo steh ich denn hier?


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2017)

Ist das da unten Beerbach?


----------



## alpenpass (8. Oktober 2017)

Nein. Du bist aber gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## alpenpass (9. Oktober 2017)

Tipp1: ich stehnur ein paar Meter von der "Grenze" zwischen Mittel-, und Oberfranken entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (9. Oktober 2017)

So einen Kirschgarten kenne ich in Ödhof


----------



## alpenpass (9. Oktober 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> So einen Kirschgarten kenne ich in Ödhof


Du bist ganz nah dran. Aber in Ödhof steh ich nicht.


----------



## Garminator (9. Oktober 2017)

Dann werf ich mal Ebach in die Runde.


----------



## alpenpass (10. Oktober 2017)

Ebach ist zu weit südwestlich. Lusio ist schon sehr nah dran an meinem Standort. Tipp 2: Die Ortschaft im Vordergrund ist Unterrüsselbach.


----------



## Garminator (10. Oktober 2017)

Kann dann nur auf der Straße von Benzendorf nach Kirchrüsselbach sein.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Oktober 2017)

oder es ist Oedhof und nicht Ödhof? ^^


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Na ja vielleicht ist der Kirschgarten auch näher Benzendorf


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> oder es ist Oedhof und nicht Ödhof? ^^


Was bedeutet eigentlich H&M ?


----------



## alpenpass (10. Oktober 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Na ja vielleicht ist der Kirschgarten auch näher Benzendorf


Das lass ich so gelten. Ich war nur irritiert von deiner Aussage "in" Ödhof...
Auf der Strasse von Benzendorf nach Mittelrüsselbach geht nach Ortsende BD rechts ein Verbindungsweg, anfangs geteert ,nach Oberrüsselbach hoch.(mündet dort in die Baumäckerstrasse ein) Mein Standpunkt, ist kurz bevor das Teersträsschen in einen Feldweg übergeht. Dort hat man diesen schönen Blick in die "fränkischen Downs" ...


----------



## derwaaal (10. Oktober 2017)

Schön da, aber wenn Du von da nach Oberrüsselbach hochfährst, wirds ganz schön zach 
War irgendwie von den Pappeln irritiert, daher hab ich es nicht zuordnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja und eigentlich geht das Sträßchen nach Kirchrüsselbach, nach Oberrüsselbach must du durch die Prärie. An dem Sträßchen gibt es mehrere Kirschgärten. Mich hat des einzelne Haus in der Mitte etwas irritiert, aber klar das ist das Sportheim in Mittelrüsselbach.
Auf dem Weg hoch auf halber Strecke geht rechts ein Weg nach Oedhof weg und da gibt es auch eine ähnlichen Kirschgarten, an den dachte ich zuerst.
Bild folgt


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand auch Bilder aus Ober- und Untermingharting?


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja, aber des is leder nima Frankn


----------



## derwaaal (10. Oktober 2017)

Ach, Moment mal!
Von BD nach mittelRÜSSELbach, hatte KirchRÖTTENbach im Kopf gehabt, falsch gelesen.
Daher meinte ich auch nen andern Wech, der knapp oberhalb von BD vorbei geht (südlich), und dann kommt man nach Feldwegen wieder hinter Öedhof auf das (steile) Sträßchen, oder weiter außenrum von hinten zum Flughafen (auch steil aber schottrig/waldig).


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Wo steht die Kirche


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwo beim Alprandweg


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Irgendwo beim Alprandweg


Du kennst sie, dann ist es zu leicht.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2017)

Nee aber der Dateiname des Bildes hat es mir verraten


----------



## derwaaal (10. Oktober 2017)

is ja net weit weg vom letzten Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2017)

Auf was man nicht alles achten muss
derwaal du bist Außen vor


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Auf was man nicht alles achten muss
> derwaal du bist Außen vor


Nicht außen vor, aber neben der Kapp'n ist der immer.


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Oktober 2017)

Darf ich's sagen, obwohl ich noch nicht dort war? (Reine Internetrecherche)


----------



## Lusio (11. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Darf ich's sagen, obwohl ich noch nicht dort war? (Reine Internetrecherche)



klar


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Oktober 2017)

Evangelische Kirche St. Jakobus in Kirchrüsselbach

https://www.kirchrüsselbach-evangelisch.de/images/aktuell/Kirche_Hauptbild.jpg

Gruß
Brezensalzer


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt wird's aber Zeit für Bilder aus Ober-, Mitter-, Unter- und Vorder-Dingharting.
Wer den Ort nicht kennt, schaue bei Ludwig Thoma unter "Josef Filser" nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Oktober 2017)

Kleindingharting und Großdingharting gibt's aber jetzt sei amal stad - des is das *Frankenland*-Bilderrätsel!  

Schleich di dahin:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-oberbayern.741654/page-173


----------



## Lusio (12. Oktober 2017)

Kirchrüsselbach ist richtig gut recherchiert du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2017)

"Er ist wieder da!"


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Oktober 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> "Er ist wieder da!"


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Oktober 2017)

Insiderwitze??? 

Egal, ich bin ja wieder dran ...


----------



## alpenpass (12. Oktober 2017)

Da kann ich nicht widerstehen Grosser Lochstein, Veldensteiner Forst.


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Oktober 2017)

Sapperlot - das ging schnell! Und jetzt wegen dem Bildungsauftrag:

https://www.lfu.bayern.de/geologie/geotope_schoensten/49/doc/49_schautafel.pdf

Du bist dran ...


----------



## alpenpass (12. Oktober 2017)

Fein, dann mach ich gleich weiter. Wo steh ich hier?


----------



## CC. (12. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Kleindingharting und Großdingharting gibt's aber jetzt sei amal stad - des is das *Frankenland*-Bilderrätsel!
> 
> Schleich di dahin:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-oberbayern.741654/page-173


Die Auffangstation für Gschaftlhuber ist aber woanders. Ich bitte um Beachtung!


----------



## alpenpass (14. Oktober 2017)

Zügelt euch doch bitte ein wenig
Tipp 1: Auf dem Bild sieht man u.a. den Hans Görgel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (14. Oktober 2017)

Das Weitwinkel verzerrt ganz schön, im Vordergrund ist Ottensos


----------



## alpenpass (14. Oktober 2017)

Leider nein, ich befinde mich wesentlich weiter westlich.


----------



## alpenpass (14. Oktober 2017)

Da ich mir mit dem HansGörgel nicht sicher bin gebe ich lieber einen anderen Hinweis. Die am deutlichsten erkennbare Kuppe gehört dem Moritzberg.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist das Dorf Schönberg?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Kirche nach könnte das Dorf auch Leinburg sein ...


----------



## scratch_a (15. Oktober 2017)

Leinburg ist aber eher auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Moritz, oder? Da könnte Milan0 scho recht haben mit Schönberg.


----------



## alpenpass (15. Oktober 2017)

Ihr seid leider zu weit östlich. Ihr kennt die Ortschaft alle bestimmt. Der Name hat was mit Sendboten zu tun.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Oktober 2017)

Heroldsberg - Herold der Bote, außerdem weiter westlich.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Oktober 2017)

Sieht man von Heroldsberg den Moritzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Oktober 2017)

Doch, doch. Bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher ...

Blick von Westen über Heroldsberg, da müsste der Moritzberg sichtbar sein. Blickrichtung leicht südlich ...

Kann man überprüfen mit:

http://www.udeuschle.de/panoramas/makepanoramas.htm

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## alpenpass (16. Oktober 2017)

Analyse passt schon mal. Somit ist der Name der Ortschaft gefallen  Wenn du mir jetzt noch meinen, ungefähren, Standort nennen könntest?


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Oktober 2017)

Stettenberg, südlich Tongrube???


----------



## alpenpass (16. Oktober 2017)

Tausche südlich gegen nördlich der Tongrube, dann passtses ist der Verbindungsweg vom Mistelberg runter nach Heroldsberg. da ich kein Papst bin, lass ich es gelten und du bist damit dran


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Tausche südlich gegen nördlich der Tongrube, dann passtses ist der Verbindungsweg vom Mistelberg runter nach Heroldsberg. da ich kein Papst bin, lass ich es gelten und du bist damit dran


Da sprachst Du wohl daran.
Der Papst bin ja ich, der PONTIFEX FRITZIMAX.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Oktober 2017)

Dann kennst du ja bestimmt das Sprichwort:sei nicht päbstlicher als der Pabst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Oktober 2017)

Bitte noch um etwas Geduld bis heute spät abends - muss erst noch was suchen. Wenn jemand einspringen will, auch kein Problem ...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Dann kennst du ja bestimmt das Sprichwort:sei nicht päbstlicher als der Pabst...


Angesichts Deiner fehlerhaften Orthographie muss ich das aber jetzt doch sein: Pa*p*st, nicht Pabst schreibt man das.


----------



## Lusio (17. Oktober 2017)

Mer mergt glei das des ka Franke is der sollert eiert amal fängisch lerna bevor a so dumme sprich macht


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Mer mergt glei das des ka Franke is der sollert eiert amal fängisch lerna bevor a so dumme sprich macht


Eds hosdas oba glei basamm, Du Hollamöffl.
Siech bloos dastass Looch dawüschd!
I bin nämli ned nera Frange, sondeann sogoara Obafrange aus Draadoaff im Laadadol.


----------



## SuShu (17. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Angesichts Deiner fehlerhaften Orthographie *muss ich das aber jetzt doch sein*: Pa*p*st, nicht Pabst schreibt man das.



Was musst Du sein?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Was musst Du sein?


"Päpstlicher als der Papst" - ging doch aus der Bezugnahme klar hervor...


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Oktober 2017)

Auweia - DFTT - höchste Zeit für ein neues Rätsel:


----------



## Lusio (17. Oktober 2017)

oh Weingegend


----------



## alpenpass (18. Oktober 2017)

Jou, auf jeden Fall echt schön. Hab aber keinen Plan. Und rat einfach mal los:Iphofen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Oktober 2017)

Iphofen ist es nicht ...



Lusio schrieb:


> oh Weingegend



Hm, ja, das ist schon Wein, allerdings liegt der Ort in einem Landkreis, an den man beim Begriff Weinbau nicht als allererstes denken würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich tippe auf die Ipsheimer Gegend


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Oktober 2017)

Nein, auch nicht Ipsheim ... Ich gebe weitere Hinweise:

Liegt ziemlich am Rand von Bayern

Man beachte den Fluss, der sich durch das Bild zieht.


----------



## derwaaal (19. Oktober 2017)

Mil?


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Oktober 2017)

Nein, Miltenberg oder drumrum ist es nicht. Deutlich weiter südlich ...


----------



## derwaaal (19. Oktober 2017)

Deutlich weiter südlich?? Da kommt doch dann schon die Grenze.
Dann kann es ja nur noch Amorbach oder Kirchzell sein.
Oder ist der Bach die Mud?


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Oktober 2017)

Nein, die Mud ist es nicht. Kannte ich noch nicht, aber habe ich gleich bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut. Das ist das Schöne am Rätseln, da lernt auch der Rätselsteller dazu.

Ein weiterer Hinweis: Kurz vor ich zu der schönen Aussicht kam, bin ich hier vorbeigefahren:


----------



## alpenpass (20. Oktober 2017)

Der Fluss könnte dann die Tauber sein, der Ort Bettwar?


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Oktober 2017)

Fluss stimmt - Ort noch nicht ganz, aber Du bist schon relativ nah! Schau noch mal nach den bisher bekannten Informationen ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Oktober 2017)

Weinanbau - Landkreis Ansbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (20. Oktober 2017)

Na gut, Tauberzell?


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Oktober 2017)

Richtig! Wikipedia weiß:

_"Im Landkreis Ansbach betreibt Tauberzell als einziger Ort Weinbau, die Einzellage heißt Hasennestle.

(...)

Durch das Anwesen Holdermühle ca. 500 m flussabwärts von Tauberzell verläuft die Grenze zwischen den Bundesländern Bayern und Baden-Württemberg. 

(...)

Kurios ist auch, dass die Landesgrenze mitten durch den ehemaligen Kuhstall verläuft. So kam es, dass einige Kühe in Baden-Württemberg fraßen, ihre Ausscheidungen jedoch auf bayrischen Boden fallen ließen. Heute ist der Kuhstall in Fremdenzimmer umgebaut, von denen einige die Möglichkeit bieten, auf der einen Doppelbetthälfte in Baden-Württemberg, auf der anderen in Bayern zu nächtigen."
_
Na, da muss man doch mal hin, oder?

@derwaaal , Du bist dran!


----------



## derwaaal (22. Oktober 2017)




----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2017)

Soll ich dazu ernsthaft was sagen?
Das nämlich würde sich so anhören:
"Des hädd da Volksschorsch (das war der "Referenztrottel" in Traindorf im Leinleitertal) ah song könna."

Der "Volksschorsch" (bürgerlich Georg Volk) wurde regelmäßig als Maß der jeweiligen Dumm- und Torheit zitiert.
So beim Schoofkopf'n (Schafkopfspilen): "Dümma wie da Volksschgorsch." (Die Steigerung hiervon lautet übrigens beim Schafkopf "Dümma wia a Sau brunzt").
Die Steigerung zum Volksschorsch war im Leinleitertal immer schon "da Hollamöffl".

Jener "Hollamöffl" ist schwer übersetzbar. In der Augsburger Gegend gibt es einen Ähnlichen, den "MUHAGL".
Der "Kerl wia Pfund Wusrschd" kommt ihm nahe, ist aber nicht genau das Gleiche.
Wenn man 10mal  "Hollamöffl" laut spricht, versteht man  am Ehesten, was es bedeutet.


----------



## Lusio (22. Oktober 2017)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ich den Standort von unten hier schon mal veröffentlicht habe?


----------



## derwaaal (22. Oktober 2017)

@DaFriiitz so, jetzt ich kurz mal nachgucken wegen Gebietszugehörigkeit  aber Dir ist's wohl zu leicht. darum ging's

@Lusio kann sein, wäre auf jeden Fall Dein Gebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz so, jetzt ich kurz mal nachgucken wegen Gebietszugehörigkeit  aber Dir ist's wohl zu leicht. darum ging's
> 
> @Lusio kann sein, wäre auf jeden Fall Dein Gebiet


Schwer is leicht wos - und wohl auch umgekehrt.
"Gehst hintri" war dem Volks-Schorsch seins eh.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Oktober 2017)

Würde mal vermuten, du bist am Glatzenstein. Das Dorf unter dir ist Kersbach.


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Würde mal vermuten, du bist am Glatzenstein. Das Dorf unter dir ist Kersbach.


Sicher?


----------



## Meiki (23. Oktober 2017)

Högelstein?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Würde mal vermuten, du bist am Glatzenstein. Das Dorf unter dir ist Kersbach.


Richtig, Du bist!


Meiki schrieb:


> Högelstein?


sorry, @alpenpass hatte recht!


----------



## HappyGhost (23. Oktober 2017)

Das ist 100%ig vom Glatzenstein


----------



## Lusio (23. Oktober 2017)

Hier das Bild das ich meinte von unten
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/page-147#post-14176468


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hier das Bild das ich meinte von unten
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/page-147#post-14176468


Ist ja schon n Jahr her, das weiß ich nimma, sry.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Oktober 2017)

weiter gehts: wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzachklamm. Kanalbrücke alter LDM Kanal. Also Bruckkanal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (23. Oktober 2017)

boh - was soll ich sagen ... gelöst


----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

Für die Cracks bestimmt wieder zu einfach...

Wo ist das?


----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> weiter gehts: wo bin ich hier?Anhang anzeigen 656747


btw: so siehts drinnen aus:


----------



## Achtzig (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich tipp auf Hans görgel?


----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

Leider nein.


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

@fury9 : Sorry, mal kurz zurück zum letzten Bild, der Kanalbrücke des Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanals über die Schwarzach: 

Super, das Bild von innen zu sehen!  War das Tag des offenen Denkmals, oder so? Ich war genau vor einer Woche dort und mich hat sehr genervt, dass alle Wege runter gesperrt sind - aus Sicherheitsgründen .


----------



## anytime (23. Oktober 2017)

Der Wegweiser rechts "Goesseldorf" koennte im Aufsesstal kurz vor der Kuchenmuehle stehen.


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> @fury9 : Sorry, mal kurz zurück zum letzten Bild, der Kanalbrücke des Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanals über die Schwarzach:
> 
> Super, das Bild von innen zu sehen!  War das Tag des offenen Denkmals, oder so? Ich war genau vor einer Woche dort und mich hat sehr genervt, dass alle Wege runter gesperrt sind - aus Sicherheitsgründen .



Es gibt einmal im Jahr den "Tag der offenen Tür" im Brückkanal. Sehr empfehlenswert. 
Die Wege sind auch deswegen gesperrt, weil sich die Horden aus dem Biergarten da runtergewälzt haben, inkl. Kinderwagen und Fahrräder und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Halte die Sperrung für recht sinnvoll. Ein paar hundert Meter stromaufwärts kann man ja an die Schwarzach.


----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Der Wegweiser rechts "Goesseldorf" koennte im Aufsesstal kurz vor der Kuchenmuehle stehen.


Das stimmt!
Hab doch das falsche Bild rausgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (23. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> @fury9 : Sorry, mal kurz zurück zum letzten Bild, der Kanalbrücke des Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanals über die Schwarzach:
> 
> Super, das Bild von innen zu sehen!  War das Tag des offenen Denkmals, oder so? Ich war genau vor einer Woche dort und mich hat sehr genervt, dass alle Wege runter gesperrt sind - aus Sicherheitsgründen .


Genau! Ob das aber jährlich auf ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Grade weil es damals anders kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## anytime (23. Oktober 2017)

Na dann nach den ganzen Sonnenbildern mal was Schattiges zum einstimmen auf die naechsten Wochen


----------



## Achtzig (23. Oktober 2017)

Ui, is das aktuell? Is ja ekelig


----------



## anytime (23. Oktober 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ui, is das aktuell? Is ja ekelig


Nee - vom letzten Winter (8.12.2016), aber keine Angst ... wird schon noch


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

Wurzhütte, Blick auf die Ortschaft Rödlas.


----------



## anytime (23. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Wurzhütte, Blick auf die Ortschaft Rödlas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Oktober 2017)

So, jetzt muss ich mal etwas "beichten": Auch wenn ich gerne und immer wieder mal radfahrend in Franken unterwegs war: Dort war ich noch nie. Auch waren Bildausschnitt und Bildgröße nicht ausreichend irgendetwas Typisches (Kirchturm o.ä.) zur erkennen.

Trotzdem hat mich des Rätsels Lösung nur einige Mausklicks gekostet:

In Firefox Rechtsklick auf das Foto -> Grafik speichern.
Dann kann mit jedem besseren Bildbetrachter die Exif-Eigenschaften ansehen, unter Windows benötigt man noch nicht mal einen Bildbetrachter, hier reicht ein Rechtsklick auf die Datei und dann Eigenschaften auswählen.
Unter Details sieht man:




Die GPS-Daten in OSM eingeben (N und E für nördlichen Breitengrad und östlichen Längengrad nicht vergessen), dann bekommt man das:



*Die Lösung:*

Sieht man auch gleich im oberen Bild: In Windows kann man schon im Explorer die Eigenschaften löschen. Klickt man auf den grün umrandeten Text, dann kommt man zu einem Dialog, in dem man auswählen kann, welche Felder man löschen kann, natürlich kann man auch alle löschen.
Gegebenfalls kann man die Bilddatei mit geänderten oder eben ohne die Informationen als eine Kopie abspeichern, so dass die Ursprungsdatei mit allen Informationen erhalten bleibt.
Linux-Nutzer nehmen jhead: https://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/EXIF-Daten-mit-Linux-loeschen-2056847.html

Wie alles hat die moderne Technik Fluch und Segen:

Schön ist, wenn ich in meine Sammlung nach Jahren ansehe und ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wo ich da war. Das Bild weiß es noch !
Andererseits: Ich sitze im Cafe, fotografiere meinen Kuchen und lade das Bild auf irgendwelche sozialen Medien hoch. Dann kann man schnell nachverfolgen, wo ich gerade bin (wobei manche Plattformen, aber nicht alle solche Informationen löschen).
Neben Positionsdaten sind viele andere Informationen enthalten, wie z.B. Typ meines Fotoapparats oder Smartphones etc.
Ein interessanter Beitrag hierzu: https://www.kaspersky.de/blog/exif-privacy/9124/

Übrigens bin hat mich diese kleine Schummelei selbst auch auf das Thema gebracht. Sorry für die Schummelei und sehr viel OT:

*Zur Strafe (für mich) darf jemand anderes weiter machen!*

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man es hier ins Fotoalbum hochlädt kann man auch die GPS Daten entfernen. Oder wie ich im Handy gleich einstellen, dass es diese Daten nicht mit abspeichern soll


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2017)

Es wird hier doch niemand Originalbilder in voller Größe und komplettem Exif einstellen? 
Wer würde denn so was machen!?!

Von mit gibt es immer nur eine skalierte Kopie mit geleertem Exif. Unter Android macht das der PhotoEditor schnell und unkompliziert. ..


----------



## anytime (24. Oktober 2017)

Weiter.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Oktober 2017)

Obwohl die Wurzhütte mein Gebiet ist, hätte ich das nicht erkannt.
Ziemlich neblig, verwackelt und schlechte Auflösung (ja, bei mir auch öfter mal).
Auch habe ich da nie so in die Richtung geschaut, ich fahre eher dran vorbei, einmal war ich bei der Hütte, hab mir aber nur die Hütte angeschaut.
Ich bin dann immer so voller Vorfreude auf die Abfahrten am Hetzleser Berg, dass ich schnell weiter will.


----------



## anytime (26. Oktober 2017)

Keiner Lust zu raten? Dann ein Bild von ein paar Meter weiter hinten:


----------



## TheFroggy (26. Oktober 2017)

Ist das der Frauenstein oder wie der heißt?


----------



## otti44 (26. Oktober 2017)

Das ist der Schlossberg bei Haidhof.


----------



## anytime (26. Oktober 2017)

otti44 schrieb:


> Das ist der Schlossberg bei Haidhof.


Korrekt - bekannt und in Karten vermerkt auch als "Burgstein" oder "Alter Schlossberg".
Du bist!


----------



## otti44 (27. Oktober 2017)

Kann bitte jemand für mich einspringen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

Dann mache ich das mal


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2017)

Das sieht doch schwer nach Steinbrüchlein aus.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt. Aber wo dort ca


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2017)

Da muss ich passen, zu wenig dort.


----------



## alpenpass (27. Oktober 2017)

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, etwa hier (roter "Kreis")?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

Noch etwas zu weit nördlich 
Aber genau genug. Du bist


----------



## alpenpass (27. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt, wo du's sagst....  Na, "zur Strafe" entferne ich mich nicht all zu weit.

 Ausnahmsweise ein Stadtbild. Wo mag ich hier stehen?


----------



## AnAx (27. Oktober 2017)

Auf dem Rechenberg?

Wenn es stimmt, habe ich leider kein Bild und gebe weiter


----------



## alpenpass (28. Oktober 2017)

das stimmt ...und jemand anders muss bitte übernehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (1. November 2017)

Na wenn keiner will, dann halt was von heute


----------



## 3cinos (1. November 2017)

Ist das der östl. Weg vom Zanklstein runter?


----------



## mw123 (1. November 2017)

Nö leider nicht


----------



## alpenpass (1. November 2017)

Nähe Tiergarten?


----------



## mw123 (1. November 2017)

Auch kalt


----------



## Achtzig (1. November 2017)

Am rothenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (1. November 2017)

Nö


----------



## Ausreiterin (1. November 2017)

Indianerpfad oder BruderwaldTrail? (Nähe Bamberg)


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Alles kalt bislang. Bamberg ist zu weit nördlich!


----------



## Achtzig (2. November 2017)

Und gab's da Nähe Teufelstisch nicht so nen Pfad?


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Auch falsch


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2017)

Hetzles beim Burgstall


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Auch nicht aber wir nähern uns dem Ziel


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2017)

Ich meine nicht den Burgstall am Lindelberg, sonder den im Westen Nähe Downhill


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Nö aber mehr als 10 Kilometer sind's nicht von dort aus.


----------



## alpenpass (2. November 2017)

sind wir vielleicht in der Nähe der Retterner Kanzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Nö weiter südlich


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2017)

Beim Walberla?


----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2017)

Blaustrich zwischen Großenbuch und Oberlindelbach?


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Zweimal nein, aber Großenbuch ist näher, aber zuweit östlich


----------



## Jojo10 (2. November 2017)

Schönes Rätsel.
Hier?

 
Gruß


----------



## otti44 (2. November 2017)

Das ist der Singletrail oberhalb von Dorfhaus auf der Sommerleite Richtung Mönchsberg bzw. Sollenberg. Müsste der Blaupunkt sein, kurz bevor man zur Hangkante kommt.


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Jetzt nähern wir uns, aber der gesuchte Trail ist nicht auf der Karte!


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Sommerleite stimmt nicht


----------



## otti44 (2. November 2017)

Dann kann es nur noch die Abfahrt vom Lindelberger Burgstall sein, ziemlich weit oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Nö!


----------



## Jojo10 (2. November 2017)

Jetzt brauchen wir aber Tips. 
Welcher Tipp war am nächsten dran und wie weit daneben war der noch?

Gruß


----------



## otti44 (2. November 2017)

Jetzt aber...
Das ist der Rotstich unterhalb von Gleisenhof Richtung Straße bzw Pass Großenbuch- Rödlas.


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2017)

Oberrüsselbach


----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Nö, ist aber auch schwer, solche Trails gibt's zuhauf. Tipp: der Welluckinische Höhenzug war schon ganz gut!


----------



## alpenpass (2. November 2017)

ist es die singletrailabfahrt ( von der Welluckinischen Höhe) runter  zum Weg zwischen Langensendelbach und Eberbach? ( in etwa paralell zum Jakobsweg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (2. November 2017)

Nö, ich bin westlicher, aber nur ein paar Minuten


----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2017)

Meilwald


----------



## alpenpass (3. November 2017)

Der markierte Trail bei Atzelsberg?


----------



## mw123 (3. November 2017)

Meilwald stimmt, der auf der Karte ist es aber nicht


----------



## mw123 (3. November 2017)

Bin zu doof um auf meinem Handy etwas zu markieren, aber es ist der auf der anderen Seite der Kreisstraße, der bei der Bank reingeht. Unten kommt dann gleich die Holzbrücke! Du bist drann!


----------



## alpenpass (3. November 2017)

mw123 schrieb:


> Bin zu doof um auf meinem Handy etwas zu markieren, aber es ist der auf der anderen Seite der Kreisstraße, der bei der Bank reingeht. Unten kommt dann gleich die Holzbrücke! Du bist drann!


Die Bank am "Rundblick Weg" ... Die Holzbrücke nach Spardorf? An dem  Trail bin ich bisher immer nur vorbei gefahren -> Merkliste
Wegen dem Lösen hab ich etz aber ein schlechtes Gwissen. @derwaaal hat ja Meilwald richtig genannt. Ich zier mich also und frage @derwaal ob er hiermit übernehmen möchte?


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2017)

Mir wurst.


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2017)

Ich hoff, des hatt ich noch net


----------



## Lusio (3. November 2017)

Wo der bub überall rum kumt, den Flurweg unten kenn i doch den bin i doch erst vor 3 Wochen gforn


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2017)

und musst net amol Urlaub nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2017)

Brauchts einen Tipp?
Es liegt östlich der Linie Bamberg-Nürnberg und südlich der Linie Forchheim-Pegnitz, ganz grob.


----------



## alpenpass (7. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Brauchts einen Tipp?
> Es liegt östlich der Linie Bamberg-Nürnberg und südlich der Linie Forchheim-Pegnitz, ganz grob.


Wahnsinnstipp ... um mich zu erbarmen und damits hier irgendwie weitergeht, rat ich einfach ins Blaue rein: Am Hetzles?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Brauchts einen Tipp?
> Es liegt östlich der Linie Bamberg-Nürnberg und südlich der Linie Forchheim-Pegnitz, ganz grob.


Also ist es nicht die "Schollaid'n".


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Wahnsinnstipp ... um mich zu erbarmen und damits hier irgendwie weitergeht, rat ich einfach ins Blaue rein: Am Hetzles?


Naja, zumindest fällt damit Miltenberg raus 
Hetzles ist schon mal gut, nicht am Hetzleser Berg aber auf dem Weg dorthin wenn man aus der richtigen Richtung kommt.


----------



## alpenpass (8. November 2017)

Ich glaub, etz hab ichs Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ist das nicht die steile Ecke hoch auf dem Blaustrich zwischen Neubau und dem Lindelberg? In deinem Bild sieht man dann oben noch den Verbindungsweg zwischen Ettlaswind und Grossenbuch hervorspitzen.


----------



## derwaaal (8. November 2017)

Bingo!
Ist auch im Nebenthread Eckental hinreichend diskutiert (teilweise ächzend)


----------



## alpenpass (8. November 2017)

Mal was ganz anderes: wo bin ich?


----------



## pristo (8. November 2017)

Das könnte die alte Radrennbahn des ASN Pfeil an der Marienbergstraße sein.


----------



## alpenpass (9. November 2017)

pristo schrieb:


> Das könnte die alte Radrennbahn des ASN Pfeil an der Marienbergstraße sein.


Volltreffer. Ein Ort frühester Erinnerungen bei mir. Du bists!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

Ein schönes Plätzchen aus dem Nürnberger Süden. Wo bin ich?


----------



## der_erce (9. November 2017)

Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## derwaaal (9. November 2017)

Schönes Ratt!


----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

Nein, weiter südlich.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein?


Stammt diese Einschätzung von oberhalb der Fleischbrücke?


----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

"Schönes Ratt!"										 Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Stammt diese Einschätzung von oberhalb der Fleischbrücke?



Watt??


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2017)

Nicht weiter beachten


----------



## alpenpass (9. November 2017)

Bist du hier vielleicht am Heidenberg (etwa bei der Ofenplatte)?


----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Bist du hier vielleicht am Heidenberg (etwa bei der Ofenplatte)?



Nein, weiter südöstlich.


----------



## CC. (9. November 2017)

Die nächsten Trail weiter südöstlich sind dann an der Aurach bei Rothaurach. Wobei das dort ziemlich sandig ist und deswegen vornehmlich Kiefernwald.


----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Die nächsten Trail weiter südöstlich sind dann an der Aurach bei Rothaurach. Wobei das dort ziemlich sandig ist und deswegen vornehmlich Kiefernwald.



Jetzt wird´s schon wärmer. Kiefernwald ist gut, lediglich an den Sandsteinfelsen wachsen Buchen. Noch ein Tipp: Vor langer Zeit stand dort mal ein Gebäude. Die Felsen waren ein Bestandteil davon.


----------



## alpenpass (9. November 2017)

Guter Tipp: Müsste sich demzufolge um die abgegangene Burg bei Eichelburg handeln?!


----------



## pristo (9. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Guter Tipp: Müsste sich demzufolge um die abgegangene Burg bei Eichelburg handeln?!



Ja stimmt, Ruine Wartstein, bzw. im Volksmund Teufelsknopf genannt. Ein paar schöne, aber leider kurze Trails sind dort. Du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (9. November 2017)

Will ich schon seit langem mal hin... Na gut, wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2017)

Das ist doch beim alten Steinbruch oberhalb Hersbruck. Das alte Steinbruchhäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (10. November 2017)

Bingo. Ich dachte noch, diesmal dauerts länger. Du kennst auch alles bei uns


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2017)

Dann komm ich mal wieder auf Bänke zurück. Wo steht diese Bank?






Als Hilfe: nicht so weit weg vom vorherigen Bild.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. November 2017)

Zwei Burschen saßen auf einer Bank.
Der eine roch, der and're stank.
Da sprach der Roch zum Stank:
Ich geh' jetzt auf a and're Bank.
(Fredl Fesl)


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2017)

War schon mal.


----------



## CC. (11. November 2017)

Das ist auf dem Trail von der Houbirg westlich runter nach Happurg.


----------



## Garminator (11. November 2017)

Nein, aber gar nicht so weit weg davon. 
Das "war schon mal" bezieht sich auf das "Gedicht" davor.


----------



## EDA (11. November 2017)

Hohenstädter Geißkirche? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EDA (11. November 2017)

Da war ich heute morgen. Andere Perspektive: 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garminator (11. November 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Hohenstädter Geißkirche


Richtig. Anscheinend anders herum gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (11. November 2017)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alpenpass (11. November 2017)

Bist du oben auf dem Wall der Houbirg?


----------



## EDA (11. November 2017)

Nein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (12. November 2017)

Bei der Burg Lichteneck?


----------



## Achtzig (12. November 2017)

Und am kleinen Hans Görge is das auch nicht?


----------



## EDA (12. November 2017)

Nein, auch nicht. Ein Tipp: die Abfahrt ist sogar benannt bzw. „beschildert“


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (12. November 2017)

Arzberg Trail Richtung Hersbruck, Namen kenne ich nicht


----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2017)

Meinst den Foxhole, der in Ellenbach endet? Der könnte es gut sein, ja.


----------



## EDA (12. November 2017)

Richtig! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (12. November 2017)

Hier eine etwas ältere Aufnahme, wo steht dieses Kunstwerk?


----------



## EDA (12. November 2017)

An den Weihern zwischen Heroldsberg und Kalchreuth. Dort steht auch eine Eiche am Eck 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (12. November 2017)

nein


----------



## alpenpass (12. November 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> An den Weihern zwischen Heroldsberg und Kalchreuth. Dort steht auch eine Eiche am Eck
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


ist das ned a Buche? Der Biber könnt sein Domizil unten am Röthenbachgrund unweit vom kleinen Birkensee haben...


----------



## Lusio (12. November 2017)

Könnte er, hat er aber nicht


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. November 2017)

Bamberg Hain - oder Unterfranken Weingegend/Wandergegend (Hundelshausen oder so..)  ?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. November 2017)

Oder im Aischgrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2017)

Ich habe so einen Baum in Nürnberg an der Pegnitz auch schon gesehen


----------



## Lusio (14. November 2017)

@Milan0 wo genau? bist schon nah dran


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2017)

Beim Erfahrungsfeld der Sinne. Ist aber schon paar Jahre her und ich fahre da nicht mehr regelmäßig vorbei


----------



## derwaaal (14. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Beim Erfahrungsfeld der Sinne. Ist aber schon paar Jahre her und ich fahre da nicht mehr regelmäßig vorbei


hast die Kneippsteineüberfahrt wohl schon geknackt?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-501#post-13554109


----------



## Lusio (14. November 2017)

Beim Erfahrungsfeld bist du fast dran, da das Bild schon etwas älter ist akzepriere ich diese Lösung du bist dran.
Der Baum stand am Prizregentenufer und ist inzwischen etwas überwachsen rechts am Steg bei diesem Bild.


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2017)

Dann was einfaches


----------



## ragazza (14. November 2017)

das ist der Klettergarten bei Enderndorf am Brombachsee ?


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2017)

Nee


----------



## Pornspirit (14. November 2017)

Nö, der ist sicherlich am Steinbrüchle. Mit Kids kennt man die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2017)

Richtig


----------



## Pornspirit (15. November 2017)

etwas älter und wärmer


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2017)

Dom da Hö.


----------



## alpenpass (15. November 2017)

schwierig -ist das oben ein teil von kalchreuth? Wenn ja bist du grad am felsenkeller losgefahren...


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2017)

ragazza schrieb:


> Klettergarten


Sorry für Off-topic, aber das ist kein KLETTER*GARTEN*, sondern ein KLETTER*WALD*


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2017)

@Pornspirit Schwieriges Rätsel, aber schönes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (15. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> schwierig -ist das oben ein teil von kalchreuth? Wenn ja bist du grad am felsenkeller losgefahren...


Wow, stimmt!  Hinter mir gibts Bier in Maß(ss)en 



Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Pornspirit Schwieriges Rätsel, aber schönes Bild!


Danke !


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2017)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Wow, stimmt!  Hinter mir gibts Bier in Maß(ss)en


aber kein gutes


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. November 2017)

Magst kein Kitzmann?  

Ich find, die Franken haben gutes Bier: Hab ich erst vor 4 Wochen "importiert" - standesgemäß mit dem MTB. Das Pyraser Rotbier ist das beste ...


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2017)

gibt noch bessere, am besten mitten in der Fränkischen 
aber auf jeden Fall ne Verbesserung!


----------



## Pornspirit (16. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> aber kein gutes


Das stimmt, aber für ne dunkle Radler Maß nach der Tour langts


----------



## derwaaal (16. November 2017)

dann lieber Wasser!


----------



## Pornspirit (16. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> dann lieber Wasser!


Ui, und ich dachte immer, nur ich bin pingelig bei Bier, zumindest wird mir das nachgesagt 

So, jetzt ist gut mit Bier, neues Suchbild Bitte, du bist @alpenpass


----------



## Achtzig (16. November 2017)

Bleibe deiner Heimat treu, trinke immer dreykorn bräu
So hieß es früher immer. Mittlerweile finde ich aber auch es gibt bessere. Dennoch wirkt allein der Schriftzug wie ein Jungbrunnen, fast wieder wie 15. Aber nur solange ich mich am sofa nicht bewege.


----------



## derwaaal (17. November 2017)

Aha, kommst Du aus Lauf?


----------



## alpenpass (17. November 2017)

Bild kommt heut Abend. Hatte gestern keinen Zugang zu meinen Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (17. November 2017)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Achtzig (17. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aha, kommst Du aus Lauf?


Jipp. Und wir kennen uns


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2017)

Oh, hab ich was verpasst. Hmm, da müsste ja n Auflösungstreffen her.


----------



## Achtzig (18. November 2017)

Ganz neue Dimension bekommt das Franken Rätsel da, gell?
Auflösungstreffen klingt vernünftig,  wird jedoch wegen neuer Chefin nicht leicht in nächster Zeit. Kinderanhänger fehlt noch. Kannst aber auch mal den fragen, bei dessen Junggesellen Abschied wir zusammen zur Kathi gelaufen sind


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2017)

Oweh, des is ja schon ewig her, damals war ich ja noch gar kein Mountainbiker, zumindest offiziell.


----------



## alpenpass (19. November 2017)

enormes Echo Tipp1: es ist in Mittelfranken.


----------



## derwaaal (19. November 2017)

Ahja, das Rätsel gibbs ja auch noch ...

Nürnberg?


----------



## Pornspirit (19. November 2017)

Hmmm, irgendwo am Schmausenbuck?


----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2017)

Nürnberg ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (20. November 2017)

Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2017)

Ist korrekt, aber noch zu allgemein für die Lösung.


----------



## Pornspirit (20. November 2017)

Beim Waldlehrpfad?


----------



## coast13 (20. November 2017)

Könnte am Naturlehrpfad sein..


----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2017)

Nee, ist südöstlich der Heilstättenstraße. Scheint unbekannter zu sein, als ich dachte..
Tipp 2 ein Bild von "innen":


----------



## coast13 (20. November 2017)

ja, jetzt erinner ich mich. Is oberhalb vom TV 1860... da is auch n Geocach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2017)

Geocach..weiss ich grad nich.  Aber Rätsel haste hiermit gelöst. Daneben führt ein Pfad zum Rodelberg hoch.


----------



## coast13 (20. November 2017)

Dann geht s gleich mal weiter mit Erinnerungen an den goldenen Herbst


----------



## alpenpass (21. November 2017)

Hexentanzplatz im Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## coast13 (21. November 2017)

exakt richtig   Also quasi um die Ecke von deinem Bild


----------



## alpenpass (21. November 2017)

coast13 schrieb:


> exakt richtig   Also quasi um die Ecke von deinem Bild


Bin zur Zeit total gern und oft im Stadtwald und staune, was es da immer wieder neu zu entdecken gibt. Den Platz streif ich gern.
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (21. November 2017)

Is ja bei mir um die Ecke... bin da auch immer am Ende der Touren... und ja, gibt doch immer was Neues ! 
Ist das der Judenfriedhof bei Ebern ?


----------



## alpenpass (21. November 2017)

mit einem jüdischen Friedhof liegst Du schon mal richtig.  Ebern ist jedoch zu weit im Norden.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Huljet, huljet, kinderlech, der Summer is dohijn, der Summer is dohijn.
Doch vom Winter bis zum Frühgling ist es nur aijn Katzenspring...


----------



## Lenka K. (21. November 2017)

Achtung off-topic

Richtig zitieren und nicht das jiddische massakrieren!:
...huljet, huljet, Kinderlech 
kolsman ihr sent noch jîng 
wail fîn Winter bis zîm Friling 
is a Katzenschprîng! 

Off-topic Ende.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Ich ziehe den Hut in tiefer Verbeugung. Stimmt einfach.

Mayn yeshome is noch ying
Un geyt fun benkshaft oys
Un geyt fun benkshaft oys
Ach wi gern wil er sich
Fun alten guf aroys
Ach wi gern wil er sich
Fun alten guf aroys.

Mazzeltow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. November 2017)

K'ehra b


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. November 2017)

ermreuth?  (falls richtig: hab kein bild ;-) )


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2017)

Ja, es ist der jüdische Friedhof bei Ermreuth. Ein ruhiger und besinnlicher Ort, wie ich finde. ...Wer macht für @2nd_astronaut weiter?


----------



## Fury (23. November 2017)

Ich probiere mal das


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2017)

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 

Ich probier mal Tiergarten? Anton Leininger Weg. Kurz bevor es unter der Autobahn durchgeht, vor dem Brunnerberg?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2017)

Mir kommt's auch bekannt vor: ist es auf dem blauen Punkt zwischen Entmersberg und Sittenbachtal?


----------



## Fury (24. November 2017)

Tiergarten ist ganz falsch. 
Entmersberg ist zu weit östlich.


----------



## alpenpass (25. November 2017)

Könnte oben am Hetzles auf dem Weg zwischen Streitbaum zum Burgstall sein?


----------



## Fury (25. November 2017)

Hetzles ist zu weit westlich aber nicht so weit östlich wie Entmersberg.
Entmersberg war auch zu weit südlich, jetzt einfach von Hetzles etwas Richtung Osten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. November 2017)

Lindelberg


----------



## Fury (25. November 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Lindelberg


Sacht mer nix. 
Tip: in der Nähe ist eine Brauerei. 
Also welche Brauerei ist östlich von Hetzles?


----------



## Lusio (25. November 2017)

Östlich gibt es 5 Brauereien siehe fünf Seidla Steig
Ich tippe auf Hohenschwärz


----------



## Fury (25. November 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Östlich gibt es 5 Brauereien siehe fünf Seidla Steig
> Ich tippe auf Hohenschwärz


5 Seidla Steig ist schon mal gut!
Hohenschwärz ist es aber nicht!
Und zu weit nördlich.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2017)

Nun, am 5-Saidla-Steig ist nur die Brauerei Lindenbräu in Gräfenberg östlich vom Hetzles, da auch Thuisbrunn zu nördlich wäre.
Also Gräfenberg.


----------



## Fury (25. November 2017)

Es gehört noch eine etwas südlicher dazu. 
Und da ist dann auch noch eine Quelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2017)

Ausser den drei schon ausgeschlossenen gibt es nur die zwei Brauereien in Weissenohe am 5-Saidla-Steig.

Dann ist es also an der Lillachquelle.


----------



## Fury (25. November 2017)

Wollen wir es noch genauer auflösen?


----------



## Garminator (26. November 2017)

ja


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ausser den drei schon ausgeschlossenen gibt es nur die zwei Brauereien in Weissenohe am 5-Saidla-Steig.
> 
> Dann ist es also an der Lillachquelle.


In Weißenohe gibt es 2 Brauereien ??
Vom 5seidla Steig gibt es nur in Gräfenberg 2, und zwar Lindenbräu und Friedmann!


----------



## alpenpass (26. November 2017)

fury9 schrieb:


> Wollen wir es noch genauer auflösen?


Mit aller eurer geleisteten Vorarbeit vermute ich nun, das es sich, vomm Blaupunkt von Sollenberg aus kommend, um den Einstieg zum Pfad runter zum Teufelsgraben handelt. siehe gelbe Markierung etwa: 


 
Falls es so ist, will ich den Preis aber nicht, der gebührt dann mehr eher [email protected]


----------



## Fury (26. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> In Weißenohe gibt es 2 Brauereien ??
> Vom 5seidla Steig gibt es nur in Gräfenberg 2, und zwar Lindenbräu und Friedmann!


Die Brauerei (Klosterbrauerei) tut jetzt ja nix zur Sache. 
Lillachquelle ist der Ausgangspunkt. 
Davon geht ein Weg zurück nach Weißenohe, der „Weißenoher Gelbringweg“ 
Ein wenig später bietet sich einem dieses Bild:


----------



## Fury (26. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Mit aller eurer geleisteten Vorarbeit vermute ich nun, das es sich, vomm Blaupunkt von Sollenberg aus kommend, um den Einstieg zum Pfad runter zum Teufelsgraben handelt. siehe gelbe Markierung etwa:
> Anhang anzeigen 668882
> Falls es so ist, will ich den Preis aber nicht, der gebührt dann mehr eher [email protected]


Das ist auf deiner Karte südlicher und ist mit Grünstrich markiert. Also nicht ganz korrekt deine Vermutung.


----------



## Fury (26. November 2017)

Hab’s mal markiert.

Würde sagen, @DaFriiitz :du bist.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. November 2017)




----------



## Fury (26. November 2017)

Brombachsee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (26. November 2017)

Nein.


----------



## Fury (26. November 2017)

Ich kenne den, weiß bloß grad nicht woher...


----------



## LeFritzz (26. November 2017)

Hat mit einem sehr bekannten Bombenleger was zu tun.


----------



## Lusio (26. November 2017)

Staufenberg also Heiligenstadt


----------



## LeFritzz (26. November 2017)

Stauffenberg schreibt man den Namen.
Für die despektierliche Bezeichnung "Bombenleger" muss ich mich entschuldigen.
Dieser heldenhafte Mensch geniesst trotz aller unterschiedlichen Auffassungen meinen allertiefsten Respekt.

Bei dem Namen könnte es aber doch auch Kirchlauter sein?
Recht hast Du aber.

Nur hätte ich es schon etwas genauer gehabt.
Nun, wo ist es?


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

Aha, die Tour 15.10.
Dann ist der Standort bestimmt am KV. Oder ziemlich sicher sogar.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. November 2017)

Was soll KV sein?


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

Kreisverkehr


----------



## LeFritzz (27. November 2017)

Und welchen Kreisverkehr genau meinst Du nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

da wo der Pavillon drauf steht


----------



## LeFritzz (27. November 2017)

OK, führt offenbar zu nichts.


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und welchen Kreisverkehr genau meinst Du nun?


Chinesischen Pavillon (sog. Ceres-Tempel)


----------



## LeFritzz (27. November 2017)

Du g'scheada Maulaff! Des häddsd ja glai song könna, du Hollamöffl, du g'schnitzda! 
Dass di do übahabbd naufgalonn hamm...

Mach weiter, Jens.


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

Ich war ja nicht mal dabei 
Na, gsagt is gsagt, Lusio is dran.
Der hat eh mehr Bilder aus der Heimat als ich, ich mach immer nur auswärts Foddos
Wär eh blos abgestaubt, ohne seinen (und Deinen) Tipp wär ich net mal auf die Idee gekommen, dort zu suchen.
Wobei ich es mir bei ner Tour von Dir scho hätt denken können.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. November 2017)

Na gut.

Also @Lusio ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (28. November 2017)

Ich mache mal was leichtes mit einem Vorgriff auf den anstehenden Winter.
Wo ist das?


----------



## jobeagle (28. November 2017)

Die Häuser rechts könnten zu Osternohe gehören.


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2017)

Könnten sind es aber nicht


----------



## derwaaal (28. November 2017)

oder zu Dachstadt ?


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2017)

Kälter


----------



## anytime (28. November 2017)

Wesselberg oberhalb Diepoltsdorf - mit Blick auf Buehl (links grad nimmer im Bild).


----------



## derwaaal (28. November 2017)

Hempelsberg - wärmer oder kälter ?


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2017)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Wesselberg oberhalb Diepoltsdorf - mit Blick auf Buehl (links grad nimmer im Bild).


Das ist richtig du bist dran


----------



## anytime (28. November 2017)

Durch welche Furt bin ich da gefahren bevor ich mich umgedreht und dieses Photo aufgenommen habe?


----------



## anytime (29. November 2017)

Tip 1 : Der gesuchte Ort liegt im hohen Norden des schoenen Frankenlandes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (30. November 2017)

Ich rate mal Gegend Fichtelberg


----------



## LeFritzz (30. November 2017)

Steinachtal?


----------



## anytime (30. November 2017)

@Lusio : nein.
@DaFriiitz : Steinachtal ist schon nah dran.
(edit: naja, die Richtung stimmt - aber es ist schon noch ein Stueck weiter noerdlich)

Tip 2 : Durch die Furt fuehrt eine offizielle MTB Strecke


----------



## alpenpass (30. November 2017)

Mir kommt der Ort irgendwie bekannt vor.  Wenn es so weit nördlich ist, könnte es sein, das die Furt bei Schneckenlohe in der Nähe ist? (Ich bin da vor einigen Jahren mal einen MTB Marathon gefahren..)


----------



## anytime (30. November 2017)

@alpenpass : der Landkreis stimmt - aber es ist noch ein Stueck noerdlicher


----------



## anytime (2. Dezember 2017)

Tip 3: Wenn ich an der Stelle wo das Photo gemacht wurde, in Fahrtrichtung (also mit der Furt im Ruecken) etwas nach rechts schau, sieht es so aus:


----------



## impressive (5. Dezember 2017)

nähe Kremnitzkappelle bei Teuschnitz


----------



## anytime (5. Dezember 2017)

@impressive : Damit bist Du dran  - auf dem ersten Bild sieht man die Gebaeude der Kremnitzmuehle durch die Baeume.


----------



## impressive (7. Dezember 2017)

@SirChickenway super, Bild kommt bald, muss erstmal eins raussuchen


Kommst du aus der Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (7. Dezember 2017)

impressive schrieb:


> Kommst du aus der Ecke?


Nein - aber ich fahr sehr gerne im Frankenwald und Thueringer Wald.


----------



## Garminator (14. Dezember 2017)

Mir scheint alles schläft


----------



## Fury (14. Dezember 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Mir scheint alles schläft


Stille Nacht


----------



## derwaaal (14. Dezember 2017)

Einsam wacht ...


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Dezember 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Einsam wacht ...


...und der Owi lacht.


----------



## Garminator (14. Dezember 2017)

Bevor nichts mehr geht, ein Neues.  Als Tipp: eine Bahnlinie geht über diese Unterführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (15. Dezember 2017)

leider keine Ahnung...


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2017)

Dann noch ein Hinweis: Nähe meiner Heimat


----------



## Fury (16. Dezember 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...und der Owi lacht.


Wollte ich auch grad schreiben!


----------



## alpenpass (18. Dezember 2017)

Der thread kriselt, leider Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, rate ich mal ins Blaue: in Reichenschwand?


----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Reichenschwand?


ganz in der Nähe, aber andere Bahnlinie.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Dezember 2017)

Bliebe dann ja nur die S-Bahn. Und ganz in der Nähe wäre dann irgendwo zwischen Ottensoos und Henfenfeld. Vielleicht sogar zwischen Lauf und Hersbruck? Unterführungen gibt's da ja schon ein paar. Ist doch ne Unterführung, oder? Und es müsste eine mit nicht geteertem oder gepflastertem Boden sein, wenn ich das richtig erkenne...


----------



## Achtzig (19. Dezember 2017)

Also ich tipp auf Ottensoos ORtsausgang Richtung Lauf wo man an der Eichenheinstraße raus kommt.


----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ottensoos


Auch nicht, aber beim nächsten Ort stimmt es bestimmt. Meist kommt man da durch wenn man den Arzberg erklimmen will.
Wobei ich gebe zu, dass das Mural noch nicht so lange da ist.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Auch nicht, aber beim nächsten Ort stimmt es bestimmt. Meist kommt man da durch wenn man den Arzberg erklimmen will.
> Wobei ich gebe zu, dass das Mural noch nicht so lange da ist.



Hö?
Wie lange soll dieses Wandtattoo schon dort sein? Sind bis Anfang September sehr oft auf den Arzberg hoch, aber das Ding ist mir nie aufgefallen. Wobei es ja nicht so viel Unterführungen gibt, oder?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Dezember 2017)

Mir fällt da nur die Unterführung ein, durch die wir auf dem Rückweg nach der Arzberg-Abfahrt von Ellenbach nach Happurg immer durchfahren? Der 6er Weg geht da durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (20. Dezember 2017)

Dann lös ich mal auf. "Achtzig" war am nächsten und hat den Ort bereits genannt: Henfenfeld
Es ist die Unterführung bei der Bahnhofstraße. Mir ist das Wandbild am 30.10.17 aufgefallen. Davor auch nicht. Da sah es auch noch ganz frisch aus. Liegt bei mir auf dem Weg von Reichenschwand kommend über Henfenfeld und dann die Frankenalbklinik den 6er Weg hoch Richtung Arzberg.
Ich hoffen nur, dass es weiter geht. 
Ansonsten allen Mitratern ein Fröhliches Fest und einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## alpenpass (20. Dezember 2017)

... Ich hoffen nur schrieb:


> dito!


----------



## Pornspirit (20. Dezember 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich hoffen nur, dass es weiter geht.
> Ansonsten allen Mitratern ein Fröhliches Fest und einen Guten Rutsch.



Danke! Ebenfalls an alle


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2017)

Zur Überbrückung ...


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2017)

Skilift Ochsenkopf Süd?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2017)

Ochsenkopf Seilbahn Talstation Süd


----------



## Garminator (20. Dezember 2017)

War da heute zum Langlaufen. Das Wetter sah genau so aus und der Lift lief auch nicht. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob die da wirklich eine neue Liftanlage bzw. Gondelbahn bauen? Dürfte dann für Bullhead ganz schönes Einnahmeminus während der Bauphase bedeuten.


----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Dezember 2017)

das sah für mich im ersten Moment, als ich noch ned ganz runtergescrollt hab, aus wie ein UFO....  
was ist Bullhead..? (Ski-Shop? <--  Einnahmeminus..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Dezember 2017)

Staffelberg würd ich sagen - die Küpser Linde(n) (?)  vom / und den Veitsberg seh ich zumindest.......


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2017)

ok, war jetzt nicht als Rätsel gemeint, sondern nur einfach ein Bild bis der Sieger Achtzig sein neues Rätselbild einstellt.
Egal, aber eigentlich war @Milan0 eher dran 
der Südlift läuft nicht weil die dort Wartungsarbeiten bis 22.12. haben (siehe HP), im Norden sollte er laufen.
Daher sollte man im Süden mit Tourenski schönen Powder haben  hab's aber net ausprobiert - vllt noch schnell N8r8


----------



## scratch_a (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich dachte es darf derjenige weitermachen, der das Rätsel als erster löst? 

/edit: derwaal war schneller


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2017)

Süden ist trotz nicht laufendem Lift mit der Pistenwalze präpariert.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Staffelberg würd ich sagen - die Küpser Linde(n) (?)  vom / und den Veitsberg seh ich zumindest.......


Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (20. Dezember 2017)

-edit-


----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Dezember 2017)

derwaaal darf weitermachen : )


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich? Jetz versteh ich gar nix mehra
Hab eh nix, die einzigen neuen Bildla wäre vom gleichen Standort wie das letzte Ratebild.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Dezember 2017)

Nein ich mag erzählt auch nimmer 

Aber im Ernst: ich hab aktuell nur Bilder von Hund, Kind oder Moritzberg. Allesamt ungeeignet. Wäre deswegen auch für die @Ausreiterin


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2017)

@Milan0 ist noch dran.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Dezember 2017)

Also ich leugne was ich gesagt habe und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Dezember 2017)

also Milan0 dann ...

off topic _ seh ich das eigentlich richtig (wetter.de), dass heute der Sonnenuntergang um 16:16 Uhr ist /WAR - und morgen um 16:17 Uhr sein wird... !? 
Wintersonnenwende .... - d.h. dass es ab jezze wieder aufwärts geht ! YEAI !!! ich freu mich !


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2017)

Yep, das Schwerste (imho) ist überstanden *mitfroi


----------



## Garminator (21. Dezember 2017)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Bullhead..? (Ski-Shop? <-- Einnahmeminus..)


Damit meinte ich den Bikestützpunkt Bullhead House am Südlift. Für die Downhiller dort wird es schwer, wenn man nicht mehr shuttlen kann.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2017)

ui jetzt ist hier aber was los. Bild kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2017)

hmm, könnte Egensbach sein?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2017)

Nein, aber der Berg könnte der gleiche sein


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Dezember 2017)

Dann probier ich's mal anhand des Straßenverlaufs bei OSM - mit dem Foto abgeglichen:

Blick auf Klingenhof Gemeinde Offenhausen, Kreis LAU. Wär dann der Blick auf denselben Berg von der anderen Seite ;-) ...


----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2017)

ja, könnte tatsächlich Offenhausen sein, wenn du von Breitenbrunn runter kommst. Von links dann die Straße von Kucha. 
Hab ich so (mit Sonnenuntergang) noch nie wahrgenommen. Fein.


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Dezember 2017)

Ok, dann stimmt meins wahrscheinlich nicht, vorausgesetzt es war Abenddämmerung, dann stünde die Sonne in NNO ...


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2017)

Auch nicht. Und es ist Sonnenaufgang 
Ach sorry habe vorhin nur schnell geschaut wo Egensbach überhaupt ist. Ist nicht der gleiche Berg, aber ihr seid ganz in der Nähe


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2017)

Dann werf ich mal Kucha in den Rätselraum.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Auch nicht. Dachte eigentlich dass es sofort gelöst wird ...


----------



## Lusio (22. Dezember 2017)

Entenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Auch nicht. Aber ihr bewegt euch tatsächlich alle nicht weit weg.
Entenberg ist zumindest nicht mehr zu weit östlich. Jedoch zu weit nördlich


----------



## pinguin (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hüpf hier mal rein... 






Sehr spezielle Gegend. Zuerst Lärm, seit etwa zwei Jahren Ruhe und Natur.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Regeln auf der ersten Seite hast aber gelesen?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ist es  der Nonnenberg?


----------



## pinguin (22. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Regeln auf der ersten Seite hast aber gelesen?



Ja, natürlich. Ihr könnt es natürlich einfach ignorieren. Aber da ich in der Gegend, aus der eure Bilder stammen, keine Chance habe (wohne nicht mal ansatzweise in den Ecken), biete ich halt mal was an, was nördlich des Mains liegt  Sei dir versichert, ich schaue hier gerne und regelmäßig rein, aber leider keine Chance, mal was zu erkennen. Mein Revier ist halt weiter westlich.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Ist es  der Nonnenberg?



Nein. Entenberg liegt ja schon zu weit nördlich 

Ist das echt so schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2017)

Hegnenberg ?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Von wo soll ich den bitte so Hegnenberg fotografieren?


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2017)

Weißenbrunn, von Winn kommend?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Na endlich!
Du bist


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> nördlich des Mains liegt


Also quasi in Preußen


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Von wo soll ich den bitte so Hegnenberg fotografieren?


kA, war halt n Berg


----------



## pinguin (22. Dezember 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Also quasi in Preußen



Die Wildpferde stehen keine 10 km nördlich. Das passt schon noch gut nach Mainfranken


----------



## pinguin (22. Dezember 2017)

Aber auch egal, ich warte halt ab, bis sich das Bilderrätsel doch vllt. irgendwann mal regional nach Westen verschiebt.


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab kein Problem damit. Hab eh kaum Bilder, die fürs Rätsel taugen. Wir können ja  mal probieren ob es jemand gibt, der sich in Mainfranken auskennt.


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2017)

Laut deinem Profil kommst du doch aus Nernbersch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (22. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Garminator (26. Dezember 2017)

nach deinen Koordinaten kommt Nbg. raus.
Wg. des Bildes bräuchte es, glaube ich, eine Hilfe.


----------



## Lusio (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich werfe mal Hammelburg ins Rennen


----------



## Achtzig (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Schilderung klingt es nach ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz. Vielleicht bei volkach?


----------



## Garminator (30. Dezember 2017)

Ob da noch was kommt im Alten Jahr?


----------



## Ausreiterin (31. Dezember 2017)

we hope so very much....


----------



## Garminator (31. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem Pinguin sich nicht mehr meldet oder auch den Punkt gesetzt hat stell ich mal was Einfaches ein. Vielleicht motiviert es zum Weitermachen.


----------



## CC. (31. Dezember 2017)

Der arme Wolf und die vier bösen  Schweinchen? 

Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes, neues Jahr!


----------



## mw123 (31. Dezember 2017)

Bei den Wildpferden, westliche Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (31. Dezember 2017)

mw123 schrieb:


> Bei den Wildpferden, westliche Ecke


Genau. Du bist und hoffentlich geht es wieder weiter.


----------



## mw123 (1. Januar 2018)




----------



## Garminator (1. Januar 2018)

Dein neuer Fahrradschuppen?


----------



## Achtzig (1. Januar 2018)

Unterbau für einen neuen northshore


----------



## mw123 (1. Januar 2018)

Northshores hats dort auch


----------



## pinguin (3. Januar 2018)

Entschuldigung, das war ein Mißverständnis meinerseits. Der Punkt kam, weil ich eine Antwort getippt hatte, die falsch referenziert gewesen wäre. War meine Art, zu "löschen". Das Bild mit den Wildpferden ist tatsächlich auf einem ehem. Truppenübungsplatz entstanden. Der Brönnhof, etwas nördlich von Schweinfurt. Ein lohnendes Ziel, nicht nur, was die Trailvielfalt angeht.

So, ich lese weiter brav mit und vllt. kriege ich nochmal einen Treffer gelandet und kann Mainfranken nochmals als Rätsel geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube, es braucht Hinweise


----------



## mw123 (6. Januar 2018)

Hinweis:


----------



## Garminator (6. Januar 2018)

pinguin schrieb:


> Mainfranken


du könntest Glück haben


----------



## Lusio (6. Januar 2018)

Steigerwald


----------



## mw123 (6. Januar 2018)

Richtig, du bist an der Reihe


----------



## pinguin (7. Januar 2018)

Nur zur Verdeutlichung: Baumwipfelpfad? (ich war gestern leider nicht online, schade)


----------



## mw123 (7. Januar 2018)

Ja der Baumwipfelpfad, schön dort!


----------



## Lusio (7. Januar 2018)

Wo stehe ich da.


----------



## pinguin (8. Januar 2018)

Irgendwo bei Castell?


----------



## Lusio (8. Januar 2018)

Weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das die Tuchergruft bei Simmelsdorf.


----------



## Lusio (9. Januar 2018)

Da hast du recht, hier von außen, du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2018)

wo steh ich hier?


----------



## Lusio (9. Januar 2018)

Irrhain


----------



## maddn11 (9. Januar 2018)

Irrhain bei Kraftshof.


----------



## maddn11 (9. Januar 2018)

Aber ich hab zu langsam getippt


----------



## alpenpass (9. Januar 2018)

Damit ist Lusio der erste Sieger


----------



## Lusio (9. Januar 2018)

Wo steht der Kollege


----------



## Garminator (12. Januar 2018)

Bestimmt irgendwo an der Pegnitz entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (12. Januar 2018)

...oder an der Wiesent


----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2018)

Pegnitz ist nicht so schlecht, aber wo?


----------



## maddn11 (12. Januar 2018)

Breites Tal mit Äckern. Könnte Nähe Ottensoos sein. Ich tippe auf jeden Fall zwischen Hersbruck und Lauf...


----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2018)

Ottensoos ist zu weit östlich


----------



## maddn11 (12. Januar 2018)

Rückersdorf?


----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2018)

ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (12. Januar 2018)

Dann rat ich mal zwischen LaUf und Wetzendorf


----------



## maddn11 (12. Januar 2018)

Auf Höhe Neunkirchen am Sand kreuzt auch noch eine Stromleitung


----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2018)

Die ist es nicht


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2018)

Könnte es hier sein
49.485030,11.230382


----------



## Lusio (12. Januar 2018)

Das Röthenbacher Klärwerk würde man auf dem Foto erkennen, ich sehe es nicht.
Es ist ca. 1 km weiter westlich du bist schon sehr nahe dran deshalb beenden wir das Ratespiel.
Du bist dran


----------



## Milan0 (13. Januar 2018)

Dann aber was leichtes


----------



## rehhofer (14. Januar 2018)

Ostufer Whörder See Blickrichtung Osten zur Fussgänger- / Radfahrerbrücke.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2018)

Absolut richtig


----------



## rehhofer (15. Januar 2018)

Mal was Anderes im Vintage Style und fahrradfrei:






Welche schöne fränkische Stadt ist oder besser war hier zu sehen?


----------



## alpenpass (16. Januar 2018)

sehr cool - ist es vielleicht Eggolsheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagel (16. Januar 2018)

Pegnitz, Blick vom Schloßberg auf die Bartholomäus-Kirche und das "Alte Rathaus" in der Bildmitte am Marktplatz.


----------



## rehhofer (16. Januar 2018)

@Bagel : Perfekt. Eingeborener?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Januar 2018)

rehhofer schrieb:


> @Bagel : Perfekt. Eingeborener?


Franken-Aborigine.


----------



## Bagel (18. Januar 2018)

Eingeborener


----------



## rehhofer (18. Januar 2018)

Bagel schrieb:


> Eingeborener


Dito. Geboren und aufgewachsen im Pegnitzer Outback in Bronn.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Januar 2018)

Draadoafa (Leinleitertal).


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2018)

Also Leute,  weiter,  weiter...


----------



## Garminator (25. Januar 2018)

Es wird Zeit für Frühling und neue Touren und Bilder!!!!!!!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Januar 2018)

Touren mache ich ja. Nur keine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (25. Januar 2018)

Ich bring' mal Schwung in die Bude, wenn's recht ist. Hoffe, diesmal ist es OK für euch, da scheinbar eine Durststrecke.

Auf welchem See knie ich da?


----------



## Ausreiterin (25. Januar 2018)

Schloss Seehof-Weiher bei Bamberg/Lichteneiche/memmelsdorf? - falls das Bild aktuell ist,..--- moment: aus dem Fenster rausschau*  : kann ja ned aktuell sein......  *fg*


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Januar 2018)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Schloss Seehof-Weiher bei Bamberg/Lichteneiche/memmelsdorf? - falls das Bild aktuell ist,..--- moment: aus dem Fenster rausschau*  : kann ja ned aktuell sein......  *fg*


Aufgrund der deutlich erkennbaren *Pickelhaube* sicher nicht aktuell.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Januar 2018)

ENDLICH


----------



## pinguin (25. Januar 2018)

T'schuldigung... Das ist ne Helmleuchte... :ü Konzentriert euch mal auf den Bildhintergrund. Achja. 2012 ist das Bild entstanden. Das kann auch helfen.


----------



## Lusio (25. Januar 2018)

Da gibt es ein Kraftwerk Grafenreinfeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (25. Januar 2018)

Ellertshäuser See?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (25. Januar 2018)

Baggersee Schweinfurt Süd


----------



## pinguin (25. Januar 2018)

Jepp, das ist richtig.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (25. Januar 2018)

OK, dann bleiben wir mal in der Region SW. Das Bild entstand etwas südlicher und östlicher (im Steigerwald).



Wo ist das Kreuz und wie heißt es?


----------



## Garminator (1. Februar 2018)

Nachdem nichts kommt, muss mal Google helfen. Dieser freundliche Helfer wirft das Magdalenenkreuz bei Handthal aus.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (1. Februar 2018)

Bingo!


----------



## pinguin (1. Februar 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nachdem nichts kommt, muss mal Google helfen. Dieser freundliche Helfer wirft das Magdalenenkreuz bei Handthal aus.



Mit welchen Parametern hast du das gesucht?


----------



## Achtzig (1. Februar 2018)

Wenn man "kreuz steigerwald" Bildergoogelt kommts auf Seite 2 .
Bin gespannt was @Garminator in petto hat


----------



## Garminator (1. Februar 2018)

Achtzig schrieb:


> "kreuz steigerwald" Bildergoogelt


genau 
Zum Bild: bei der Matsche im Wald beschränk ich mich seit Wochen nur auf zwei Gebiete, da diese relativ trocken sind. Da ist auch das neue Rätselbild entstanden. Ein Naturdenkmal ist direkt daneben, welches es namenstechnisch mehrmals gibt.


----------



## derwaaal (1. Februar 2018)

beim Tennenloher Teufelstisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (2. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Tennenloher Teufelstisch


Das ging ja schnell


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2018)

falls das zu schwierig/unspezifisch ist, habe ich noch ein Bild von weiter unten, dort ist dann ein markanter Punkt drauf - in diesem Bild befindet es sich dann im rechten oberen Bildeck.

Viel Spaß beim Rätseln.


----------



## pinguin (6. Februar 2018)

Das könnte im Moment aber beinahe überall sein


----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2018)

Du musst auf den Weg unten achten.

Ich bin mir sicher, wer schon mal dort war, erkennt das wieder.


----------



## Lusio (6. Februar 2018)

Ich grenze mal ein, Sebalder Reichswald. Zwei bekannte Ausflugsgaststätten sind nicht alzu weit entfernt.


----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2018)

Du tippst auf Kalchreuther Forst?
Nicht ganz, aber ca. 20 km nordostwärts


----------



## Lusio (6. Februar 2018)

Ich dachte ehr östlich von Kalchreuth


----------



## mw123 (6. Februar 2018)

Thuisbrunn nach Egglofstein?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2018)

In meinem Geburtsdorf im leinleitertal war eine übliche Ortsangabe: "Weit hinter Dürrbrunn." Viel weiter reichte der Horizont nicht.
Da ist es aber nicht. Sondern in die andere Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich dachte ehr östlich von Kalchreuth


das ist schon mal nicht falsch, aber Sebalder Reichswald schon.


mw123 schrieb:


> Thuisbrunn nach Egglofstein?


nein. aber ist schon näha


----------



## alpenpass (7. Februar 2018)

Lillachtal, nicht weit von der Quelle?


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lillachtal, nicht weit von der Quelle?


Ja, gar nicht weit.


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lillachtal, nicht weit von der Quelle?



alpenpass meinst du den Weg der von Norden den Berg runter kommt zur Quelle


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> alpenpass meinst du den Weg der von Norden den Berg runter kommt zur Quelle


genau diesen Weg meint das Bild, also schlagt Euch drum, aber ich würde sagen @alpenpass


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2018)

Ich würde auch sagen @alpenpass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (7. Februar 2018)

Jau, den meinte ich. Entweder von Lilling direkt oder von Sollenberg oben über ein paar hübsche Pfade kommend. Danke Lusio Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2018)

Es ist ziemlich genau hier.


----------



## alpenpass (7. Februar 2018)

Na dann, wo bin ich hier letztes Frühjahr "fremd-" gefahren?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Februar 2018)

Ist da ein Naturfreundehaus in der Nähe?


----------



## alpenpass (8. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist da ein Naturfreundehaus in der Nähe?


Das nächste Naturfreundehaus ist circa 7,5 km nordöstlich vom Standpunkt entfernt.


----------



## Lusio (8. Februar 2018)

Ist das bei Entmersberg


----------



## alpenpass (8. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das bei Entmersberg


Nein, aber du bist gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## anytime (8. Februar 2018)

Koennte oberhalb von Morsbrunn sein wo es nach Algersdorf ruebergeht - aber da irritiert mich der Tip mit dem Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## alpenpass (8. Februar 2018)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Koennte oberhalb von Morsbrunn sein wo es nach Algersdorf ruebergeht - aber da irritiert mich der Tip mit dem Naturfreundehaus.


Ah ja kenn ich, aber da ist die Verbindungsstrasse in sehr viel besseren Zustand als hier bei mir. Du bist zu weit nördlich, Lusio ist schon ziemlich nahe....


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2018)

Irgendwo bei Simmelsdorf, es muss das NFHaus zwischen Hormersdorf und Osternohe gemeint sein. Die Stelle kenne ich aber nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (8. Februar 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ah ja kenn ich, aber da ist die Verbindungsstrasse in sehr viel besseren Zustand als hier bei mir. Du bist zu weit nördlich, Lusio ist schon ziemlich nahe....


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ... der hat ja nochmal 1,5km noerdlicher getippt.
Aber auf die Aufloesung bin ich gespannt, die Gegend dachte ich eigentlich wie meine Westentasche zu kennen. Super Raetselbild!


----------



## alpenpass (9. Februar 2018)

Asche über mein Haupt. Lusio hat* Entmersberg* geschrieben und ich Hornochs hab *Entenberg* gelesen.  Der Standort ist also deutlich südlicher als eure bisherigen Annahmen. Sorry für die Konfusion!


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2018)

Ist das dann Raschbach was man sieht?


----------



## Lusio (9. Februar 2018)

Ist das dann bei Klingenhof


----------



## alpenpass (9. Februar 2018)

Beides in meinem Rücken. Der Blick im Bild geht gen Norden.


----------



## Lusio (9. Februar 2018)

Prosberg ist des aber nicht oder


----------



## alpenpass (9. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Prosberg ist des aber nicht oder


Bingo!! ...Die Dächer von Prosberg liegen vor mir und die Burg Hohenstein sieht man noch links auf der Hügelkette. Die "Strasse" von Offenhausen hoch ist a bissl a Schinderei, aber der Ausblick da oben lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Lusio (9. Februar 2018)

Da war ich Heuer das erste mal von der anderen Seite oben.


----------



## Lusio (10. Februar 2018)

Wo ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (17. Februar 2018)

Was ist los keiner eine Idee das Bild zeigt zwei wichtige Hinweise


----------



## Ausreiterin (17. Februar 2018)

keine Idee.. vermutlich eher Mittelfranken..?


----------



## turmel (17. Februar 2018)

Als Hinweis erkenn ich nur, dass es Winter ist und dass eine Stromleitung vorhanden ist. Da bleib ich weiter ratlos.


----------



## Lusio (17. Februar 2018)

Schau dir doch mal den Wald genau an


----------



## pinguin (17. Februar 2018)

Den Bäumen ist langweilig.


----------



## Lusio (17. Februar 2018)

glaub ich nicht, die haben ziemlich viel Besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie siehst du mehr als ich in den Bäumen. Meinst du vielleicht den gemeinen Waldarbeiter oder Tiere? Völlig ratlos.


----------



## Lusio (17. Februar 2018)

Nein ich meine die Strucktur des Waldes wo findet man die


----------



## Ausreiterin (17. Februar 2018)

"Struktur des Waldes"  (die hab ich mir schon aufmerksam angeschaut...)  - hmmmmm solche Strukturen gibzzzz.B. auch in Oberfranken... nördlicher Hauptsmoorwald an manchen Stellen... oder in der Nähe der Giechburg.... (da gibts auch schiefe Bäume und Laub ... -  und auf der andren Seite Gestrüpp) .......


----------



## Achtzig (18. Februar 2018)

Könnte aber auch am birkensee sein. Oder zwischen a3 und Nürnberg. Oder auf der anderen seite der a3. Also ich bin ratlos ?


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2018)

Was meint ihr denn mit Struktur? Mir fällt da leider nix auf. Liegt vielleicht am Wischkästla


----------



## Lusio (18. Februar 2018)

@Achtzig ist schon nahe dran wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man den Steckerlaswald jetzt aber


----------



## CC. (18. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wischkästla


LOL


----------



## Pornspirit (18. Februar 2018)

in der nähe von Brunn


----------



## derwaaal (18. Februar 2018)

mal raten: 


Lusio schrieb:


> Steckerlaswald


--> Tennenloher Forst ?


----------



## Lusio (18. Februar 2018)

nein, aber soviele Stromleitungen gehen nicht durch den Reichswald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2018)

Ich tippe auf Heroldsberger Ecke, oben am Viehtrieb, "Einstieg" zum Weg runter zum Haidbergweiher.


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2018)

Der Strommast ist eher nicht im Netzgebiet der MDN Main-Donau Netzgesellschaft mbH,
denn die Masten der MDN sind mit Vogelschutz ausgerüstet.

Hier eine Karte (2 MB) - viel Spaß beim raten ;-)
https://www.main-donau-netz.de/stat...urces/doc/MDN_NetzGmbH_141117_StromRGB_v3.pdf


----------



## Lusio (19. Februar 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Heroldsberger Ecke, oben am Viehtrieb, "Einstieg" zum Weg runter zum Haidbergweiher.


Bingo genau richtig du bist dran
Hier noch der 


 Blick nach oben


----------



## derwaaal (19. Februar 2018)

Ach, dort. 
Na gut. Da erschien mir das erste Bild zu flach für diesen Ort.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2018)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer das errät?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2018)

Die Treppe ins Nichts

Schloss Kugelhammer


----------



## CC. (19. Februar 2018)

Arrgh. Wieder mal zu spät


----------



## derwaaal (19. Februar 2018)

Hätte ich auch gewusst, hab mir vorhin erst die ganzen Bilder der Tour angeschaut als die Treppe gefahren wurde.


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2018)

Wildwasser - ist auch nix, da zu kurz als das sich das Boote abladen lohnen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2018)

Aber ab Pegel 3m steht da bestimmt ne schöne Welle


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Treppe ins Nichts
> 
> Schloss Kugelhammer


Volltreffer. Hätt ich geahnt, das die Ecke so bekannt ist, hätt ichs schwerer gemacht Du bists


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

Da ich derzeit nicht viel zum fahren komme und noch weniger zum fotografieren, frage ich einfach mal den genauen Standpunkt der "Kante des Todes". Nachdem diese den Nürnberger Faden wieder etwas leben eingehaucht hat


----------



## Garminator (20. Februar 2018)

Das Bild ist ja Wahnsinn. 
Ist das beim Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

Nein im Nürnbergerfaden wurde schon der Bereich eingegrenzt


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2018)

Müßte am Tiergarten NBG sein. Die Brüche zwischen dem TG, dem Aussichtsturm und dem Wasserwerk, wo noch ein Stück Asphaltstraße hinführt?  So was würd ich aber im Leben nicht runterfahren! Respekt vor Mut und Fahrkönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2018)

Was ist denn der "Nürnberger Faden"??


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

@alpenpass 
richtig. Ich gebe zurück. Das Foto zeigt übrigens nicht mich 

Nürnberger Faden ist der hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-577


----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2018)

Ach lol - ich dacht das isn Gebiet in Nürnberg !


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2018)

Na dann, ganz frisch von heute. Zeigt auch nen Steinbruch


----------



## derwaaal (20. Februar 2018)

So kann man die Schilder gar net lesn


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2018)

unscharfe handykamera hat auch ihre vorteile


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> So kann man die Schilder gar net lesn


No du waasd ja ah bai da Unschäafn wus iss.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Februar 2018)

Hmm, echt?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Februar 2018)

Tipp1: Der Steinbruch liegt in Mittelfranken...


----------



## Achtzig (22. Februar 2018)

Na jetzt ist's einfach... ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (22. Februar 2018)

Stadtwald Fürth ?


----------



## ragazza (22. Februar 2018)

allein im Umkreis 5 km meines Wohnorts gibts bestimmt 50 aufgelassene Steinbrüche, oft vom Wald schon seit Jahrzehnten zurückerobert. Aber das sieht aus wie ein künstlicher Mauerrest. 
Gib doch mal ne Richtung als Hilfe: nördlich oder südlich vo Nemberch ?


----------



## alpenpass (23. Februar 2018)

...westlich


----------



## alpenpass (23. Februar 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> Stadtwald Fürth ?


korrekt.
Es ist der Bruch beim Waldlehrpfad unweit des Scherbsgraben. Ich übergebe hiermit an dich.


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2018)

Wo is des?
Sorry, habˋgradˋnix besseres


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2018)




----------



## Lusio (23. Februar 2018)

Kalchi


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2018)

Warm - ich hätt’s gern wärmer


----------



## Lusio (23. Februar 2018)

Unterhalb vom Sportplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2018)

@Lusio 
O.K. 
- dort siehtˋs genauso aus und somit ist das „Rätsel“ gelöst.
Hätte mir als Antwort „Winterleite“ erhofft.


----------



## Bogger (23. Februar 2018)

Naja, eigentlich ist die Winterleite doch unterhalb vom Sportplatz - grob beschrieben. Ich wollte übrigens gerade "Winterleite" schreiben, obwohl ich nicht genau weiß, welcher Pfad das ist.


----------



## Lusio (23. Februar 2018)

Winterleite ist etwas östlich und schroffer


----------



## microbat (23. Februar 2018)

...eben dort 
49.*****°N 11.*****°E
Höhe= 411.4m


----------



## Lusio (23. Februar 2018)

Wo ist das


----------



## alpenpass (24. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön, 2 Hausreviere nacheinander Lusio, dein Bild ist am Anstieg vom Kreuzgraben zum Buchberg entstanden, unweit der Ludwigshöhe. U.a. führt die Wanderroute Gelbstrich zudem darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (24. Februar 2018)

Exakt, war wohl zu leicht muss das nächste mal was anderes raussuchen, die Bank oben wäre wohl schwieriger gewesen.
Du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (24. Februar 2018)

na ja, ich bin da oben an der Bank 

 schon sehr oft gesessen weil ich die Ecke generell sehr schätze.   Wo war ich denn hier?


----------



## Pornspirit (24. Februar 2018)

An der Sandgrube zwischen Röthenbachklamm und Birkensee?
Also zwischen Brunn und Diepersdorf.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Februar 2018)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> An der Sandgrube zwischen Röthenbachklamm und Birkensee?
> Also zwischen Brunn und Diepersdorf.


ging ja schnell  du bist's


----------



## Pornspirit (25. Februar 2018)

Hab nur gerade was älteres. Ziemlich an der Grenze ;-)


----------



## Garminator (26. Februar 2018)

Welche Grenze?


----------



## Pornspirit (26. Februar 2018)

an der Südlichen Fränkischen.


----------



## Lusio (26. Februar 2018)

Altmühltal


----------



## pinguin (26. Februar 2018)

Campingplatz Dollnstein?


----------



## Pornspirit (26. Februar 2018)

Ein Campingplatz im Altmühltal stimmt, aber nicht Dollnstein 
Tipp: Nordöstlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (27. Februar 2018)

Pappenheim?


----------



## Pornspirit (27. Februar 2018)

Pappenheim stimmt


----------



## ragazza (27. Februar 2018)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Ein Campingplatz im Altmühltal stimmt, aber nicht Dollnstein
> Tipp: Nordöstlicher


Pappenheim liegt aber westlich von Dollnstein


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Februar 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Pappenheim liegt aber westlich von Dollnstein


Na, dann halt das andere "östlich".


----------



## Pornspirit (27. Februar 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Pappenheim liegt aber westlich von Dollnstein


Wollte es nicht ganz so einfach machen 
Stimmt natürlich, sorry.


----------



## NWD (28. Februar 2018)

Hab leider kein Bild, bitte jemand anderes weitermachen. 

Apropos Pappenheim, kennt sich da jemand aus? Gibts dort gute Trails?


----------



## pinguin (28. Februar 2018)

Höhö... da habe ich was Feines... Unterfranken, nicht weit vom Main entfernt.


----------



## pinguin (28. Februar 2018)

Ich radl da jetzt mal hin, von daher habt Geduld, falls es eines Tipps bedarf


----------



## pinguin (1. März 2018)

Hm? Schweinfurt. Geschätzte 200-300 m weg vom Main.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (2. März 2018)

Nu, da sich nix tut... löse ich auf: Das ist ein Teil des Rundwegs "Obere Mainleite - Bismarkshöhe", zwischen Schweinfurt und Mainberg. Die Treppe kann man wunderbar abwärts fahren und ist ein beliebtes Teststück für die Einstellung des Fahrwerks 

Und schenke euch noch ein Bild:






Sehr grenznah, aber noch Unterfranken. Welche Quelle ist das?


----------



## ragazza (2. März 2018)

NWD schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Bild, bitte jemand anderes weitermachen.
> 
> Apropos Pappenheim, kennt sich da jemand aus? Gibts dort gute Trails?



na sicherlich gibts da super Trails


----------



## Ausreiterin (5. März 2018)

so halb off topic: 
schönes Bike, @pinguin, was man davon so sieht! hab schon gehofft, auf Deinem Profil seh ich mehr Fotos davon.. 

bin grad wg. Grippe noch die letzten Tage zuhause (übermorgen wollt ich eigtl. wieder auf die Erbert gehn, aber nur, wenn meine Stimme bis dahin wieder funktioniert und das Brodelnde in der Lunge abgehustet ist..), ich übe mich schonmal in Tätigkeiten, die mich auf der Arbeit erwarten werden.. (sitzen, am PC sich konzentrieren, klare Gedanken fassen... naja.. mich ziehts jetzt wieder eher volle Kanne zurück ins Bettchen grad) 

- >>> worauf ich hinaus will!! :  es hat grad so gut getan, Dein Foto zu betrachten mit der hoch- bis spätsommerlichen Landschaft... (gemähte Felder im Hintergrund?)
auch, wenn ich keinen Schimmer hab, an welcher Grenze von U-franken dies sein mag (wenns westliches Ufr. ist, hab ich eh keine Chance)..


----------



## pinguin (5. März 2018)

Östliches Unterfranken. Gaaaaanz östlich. Den Crosser zeige ich dir ein andermal.


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2018)

pinguin schrieb:


> Östliches Unterfranken. Gaaaaanz östlich.


bei Uffenheim ?


----------



## pinguin (5. März 2018)

Nein, eher grob bei Bad Königshofen, so auf Höhe der thüringischen Gleichberge. Wir sind also an der Landesgrenze zu Thüringen. Und dort hat es eine für Franken recht bedeutsame Quelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2018)

pinguin schrieb:


> Nein, eher grob bei Bad Königshofen, so auf Höhe der thüringischen Gleichberge. Wir sind also an der Landesgrenze zu Thüringen. Und dort hat es eine für Franken recht bedeutsame Quelle.


Ok, dann ist es die Quelle der fränkischen Saale,  bei Alsleben (Franken) -keine 500m zu Grenze Bayern/Thüringen


----------



## pinguin (5. März 2018)

Yes Sir - Volltreffer. Du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2018)

Dein Tipp hat mir den Weg gewiesen Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Garminator (6. März 2018)

Ruine zum heiligen Bühl?


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2018)

Absolut korrekt


----------



## Garminator (7. März 2018)

Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass dies das letzte Winterbild ist. War am letzten Sonntag. Als Hilfe: Der Weg geht auf der Erhebung diagonal durchs Bild.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2018)

Domm da Kanzl.


----------



## Garminator (8. März 2018)

Nein, nicht bei der Kanzel. Aber auch "Domm"


----------



## Lusio (8. März 2018)

Houbirg Keltenschanze


----------



## Garminator (8. März 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Houbirg Keltenschanze


, das Stück, welches vom höchsten Punkt nach Norden weggeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (8. März 2018)

Macht bitte wer anders weiter ich bin ab Morgen eine Woche weg.


----------



## maddn11 (8. März 2018)

das sollte jeder Franke kennen:


----------



## bärlein (9. März 2018)

Fichtelgebirge Schneeberg?


----------



## pinguin (9. März 2018)

Keine Ahnung, bin aber auch Unterfranke mit niederbayrischen Wurzeln. Vllt. entschuldigt das?


----------



## maddn11 (9. März 2018)

Schneeberg ist richtig, mit 1051m Frankens und Nordbayerns höchster Berg. Der Schatten ist das charakteristische "Backöfele".



pinguin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin aber auch Unterfranke mit niederbayrischen Wurzeln. Vllt. entschuldigt das?


Da sollten auch Unterfranken mal gewesen sein! 

Bärlein, du bist dran!


----------



## pinguin (9. März 2018)

Unterfranken reicht der Kreuzberg


----------



## Milan0 (9. März 2018)

Keine Ahnung, bin aber auch gebürtiger Mittelfranke mit preußischen Wurzeln 
Das sollte es aber entschuldigen


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2018)

pinguin schrieb:


> Unterfranken reicht der Kreuzberg


Der der Kreuzberg, der "Heilige Berg der der Franken" in der Rhön liegt zwar mit seinem Gipfel und Bergsockel tatsächlich in (Unter-)Franken; er ist 6km von der hessischen Grenze noch entfernt.
Allerdings zählt er zum Osthessischen Bergland und ist deshalb nicht als fränkischer Berg zu akzeptieren.


----------



## pinguin (9. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Allerdings zählt er zum Osthessischen Bergland und ist deshalb nicht als fränkischer Berg zu akzeptieren.



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters  Ich war schon immer ein großer Ignorant, was Hessen angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (10. März 2018)

Sorry, bin leider nicht im Lande und hab grad kein Bildmaterial. Kann jemand anders übernehmen, danke!


----------



## Garminator (12. März 2018)

Nachdem sich niemand meldet, stell ich ein Bild ein. Diesmal Oberfranken.


----------



## anytime (13. März 2018)

Du bist auf der Hohen Leite und schaust auf die Hohenmirsberger Platte?


----------



## Garminator (13. März 2018)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Hohen Leite


----------



## anytime (13. März 2018)

Auch was Bekanntes - um es schwerer zu machen extra mit ner miesen Handykamera geknipst, geschwaerzt und abgeschnitten


----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

Brüchige Wand mit verdeckter Kugelspielhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (13. März 2018)




----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

Jetzt wird es mal wieder schwerer:


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

Kein Kalk .


----------



## Garminator (13. März 2018)

Ist das die Abfahrt zum Holsteinbruch auf dem Muschelpfad?


----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

Ganz kalt...


----------



## LeFritzz (13. März 2018)

Offtopic:
An der Fahrtechnik arbeiten wir aber noch, Martin.
Die Position ist very old school.
(Nichts für ungut!)


----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> An der Fahrtechnik arbeiten wir aber noch, Martin.
> Die Position ist very old school.
> (Nichts für ungut!)


Da ist halt retro!  Ich fahre schon so lange, da darf es auch mal old school sein und mit 140mm an der Gabel ist die Haltung nicht so verkehrt.  

Aber eigentlich geht es um die Stelle


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2018)

Versteh ich auch nicht, der Fritz hätte es wohl gedropt!

btt: das Ding kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, aber mir fällt nicht ein wo!
Im ersten Moment ist mir Kalchi eingefallen, aber da passt die Umgebung nicht - und dann wäre es auch nicht schwer (oder meintest Du die Fahrtechnik?).
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kein Kalk .



Kleiner Hinweis: im Hintergrund (das Helle) sieht man doch Kalk. Und da ist viel davon.


----------



## SuShu (13. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> An der Fahrtechnik arbeiten wir aber noch, Martin.
> Die Position ist very old school.
> (Nichts für ungut!)


Die Stelle sieht auf dem Bild leichter aus als sie in Wirklichkeit ist. Ich fand´s "in natura" sauber gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2018)

Dann muss es wohl bei Heb sein. 
Hohler Fels z. B.


----------



## maddn11 (13. März 2018)

Erstaunliche Schlussfolgerung, ohne Ortskenntnis zu haben, Jens! Du hast richtig geraten, es ist genau unterhalb dem hohlen Fels.
Alles Kalkstein an der Houbirg und dazwischen ist eine Schicht Sandstein.

Danke nochmal an @SuShu und @derwaaal für eure Statements, irgendwann lass ich mir von Fritz mal zeigen, wie man dort fährt. 

Jens, du bist dran!


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> dazwischen ist eine Schicht Sandstein


Eher darunter oder? Ich glaub' nicht, dass die Nazis ihre unterirdische Rüstungsfabrik unten im Houbirg im Kalk buddeln wollten.

Muss auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr diese Seite des Houbirgs in Angriff nehmen, die gezeigte Stelle allerdings bestimmt in "manuellem" Modus .


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eher darunter oder? Ich glaub' nicht, dass die Nazis ihre unterirdische Rüstungsfabrik unten im Houbirg im Kalk buddeln wollten.


Gut erkannt! Ein Bild aus dem Doggerwerk belegt deine Vermutung. Ich fahre lieber außen über den Sandstein!





Sooo viele Wege gibts dort nicht, um die Stelle zu finden. Entweder alles mal abfahren oder sich von einem/einer der Ortskundigen guiden lassen. Man kann dort übrigens schon vor dem Frühling gut fahren, die Gegend ist recht trocken.


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> ohne Ortskenntnis zu haben


Erstaunliche Schlussfolgerung, ohne dass wir niemals dort zusammen eine Tour nicht gemacht hätten. 

Ich habe aus Euren Kommentaren etwas kombiniert, und der Hohle Fels ist ja schon eindrücklich und schaut immer aus dem Wald hervor.
Als gelegentlicher Kletterer kennt man den eben.

Ich schaue mal nach Fotos.


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Erstaunliche Schlussfolgerung, ohne dass wir niemals dort zusammen eine Tour nicht gemacht hätten.


Dann ersetze ich "ohne Ortskenntnis zu haben" durch "ohne die Stelle zu kennen"


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Ich hoffe, das hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Ruine Rothenberg bei Schnaittach?


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Na gut, Du wolltest doch nur wieder ein Bild einstellen! 
Richtig, Du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)




----------



## Garminator (14. März 2018)

Ist das auf der Lichtenstein oberhalb Pommelsbrunn?


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Is aber scho weng älter , oder?


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Lichtenstein oberhalb Pommelsbrunn?


 Das ging aber arg schnell. Du hast recht!

@derwaal: ja die Ruine ist schon etwas älter ;-)

Und jetzt bin ich erst mal wieder raus. Muss erst mal geeignete Fotos machen.


----------



## Garminator (15. März 2018)

Hab auch nichts Neues. Aber ich hoffe auf den Frühling. Daher ein älteres Bild


----------



## maddn11 (15. März 2018)

Himmelsleiter Pottenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (15. März 2018)

ist das nicht aim Steinwald, da ist doch auch so ein Turm mit einem luftigen Aufgang ?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. März 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Steinwald


Liegt in der Oberpfalz, ts ts ts .


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Liegt in der Oberpfalz, ts ts ts .


hast du recht, hätte aber auch der Fragesteller verwechseln können..... Vom Steinwald kann man ja auch nach Franken "runter" schauen.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. März 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> hast du recht, hätte aber auch der Fragesteller verwechseln können..... Vom Steinwald kann man ja auch nach Franken "runter" schauen.


Auf Franken schaut man nie "runter". Zu denen schaut man auf.


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zu denen schaut man auf


Na ja, die einen sagen so, die anderen was anderes.


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Himmelsleiter Pottenstein


Nein


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2018)

Schmidberg.


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Schmidberg


Richtig. Aussichtsturm auf dem Schmidberg bei Betzenstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Schmidberg bei Betzenstein


Aha! Lohnen die Trails dort? Dann würde ich sie in meine Betzensteiner Runde einbauen ...


----------



## andi74 (16. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Aha! Lohnen die Trails dort? Dann würde ich sie in meine Betzensteiner Runde einbauen ...



Wenns mitunter auch anspruchsvoll (bergauf wie -ab) sein darf, auf jeden Fall  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. März 2018)

@andi74 Danke! Dann schaue ich mir das im Sommer mal an!


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2018)

Sorry, hat a weng gedauert. Was Besseres hab ich grad net:


----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2018)

@derwaaal Ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp!


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2018)

Mittelfranken, ein bekannter Berg mit ein paar gebauten Strecken.


----------



## Garminator (18. März 2018)

Da fällt mir nur der Hetzleser Berg ein.


----------



## alpenpass (18. März 2018)

wär dann aber nimmer MFR.  Ich tippe mal auf die Hersbrucker Ecke und sage Houbirg...


----------



## derwaaal (18. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur der Hetzleser Berg ein.


erstmal schon richtig, etwas genauer bitte.


alpenpass schrieb:


> wär dann aber nimmer MFR.


Hmm, könntest Recht haben, ist ja Lkr FO, aber durch die Erlanger und Auracher Nähe habe ich mich verleiten lassen. Mea culminaris (oder so)


----------



## Garminator (18. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> etwas genauer bitte


Gibt ja dort mehrere Abfahrten. Ich würde sagen am Westende des Berges. Aber welche genau


----------



## derwaaal (18. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Gibt ja dort mehrere Abfahrten. Ich würde sagen am Westende des Berges. Aber welche genau


Ist nicht an einer Abfahrt sondern an einer Kante neben dem nordseitigen schwarzen Schnecken(Nautilus)-Weg kurz nachdem er in den Wald führt. ungefähr hier: 49.65737, 11.14795 (jetzt kommt mir nicht mit UTM-Koordinaten)
Damit betrachte ich das Rätsel als gelöst, Du bist dran @Garminator 

Demnächst versuche ich mich zu beherrsche und nicht wieder zu lösen bis ich wieder gschaide Bilder habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (19. März 2018)

Na dann mal. Aber langsam stinkt mir der Schnee:


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

Cool, da war ich vor 2 Wochen hochwandern 

G.


----------



## Garminator (19. März 2018)

Da fahr ich lieber bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber bergab



Ja, wäre ich auch lieber, besonders den Weg bergab oben vom Felsen, den die Wanderer weniger gehen 
Bin aber zur Zeit zum Laufen verdammt und wir hatten uns die Gegend zum laufend Auschecken ausgesucht 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Cool, da war ich vor 2 Wochen hochwandern
> G.


war das eine Wanderung, die Du hier in einem Thread erwähnt hast?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> war das eine Wanderung, die Du hier in einem Thread erwähnt hast?



Könnte sein, wenn das die war, wo jemand danach gerfragt hatte obs in der Gegend auch Trails gibt und ich meinte das man sie eigentlich nicht übersehen kann 
Könnte aber auch vor 3 Wochen gewesen sein 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2018)

Also wieder Heb


----------



## scratch_a (19. März 2018)

Rechts der See, links der Fels?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. März 2018)

Alle wissen's - keiner hat Fotos


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Rechts der See, links der Fels?



Ja stimmt da war ein See und jetzt hab ich eben bei der besseren Hälfte den Namen vom Felsen erfragt.
Glaub Hohler Fels ist rechts oben am Gipfel...oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Alle wissen's - keiner hat Fotos



Ne, ich weiß den Namen erst seit genau jetzt eben 
Aber ich bin ja Oberpfälzer.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (19. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, ich weiß den Namen erst seit genau jetzt eben
> Aber ich bin ja Oberpfälzer.
> 
> G.



Wir sind auch Oberpfälzer (also zumindest ich, meine Frau ist zougroast)


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2018)

Wir haben ja noch netmal die Auflösung ob das wirklich da ist 

G.


----------



## Garminator (20. März 2018)

Jeder eiert rum. Also einigt euch, wer als nächstes will. 
Es ist das Steinerne Gaßl unterhalb des Hohlen Fels an der Houbirg.Die Stelle, wo man aus dem Wald auf die freie Kalkfläche kommt. Kurz danach steht dann die Aussichtsbank. 
Bin gestern extra hoch, um ein Bild zu liefern.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bin gestern extra hoch, um ein Bild zu liefern


Das nenne ich Einsatz!


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2018)

Na dann...wo liegt meine Frau rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (20. März 2018)

Im Reichswald


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2018)

Nein


----------



## Lenka K. (20. März 2018)

Auf dem Blaukreuz! 
Bei Entmersberg?


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2018)

Ja und nein 
Erster Tipp: Es ist direkt an der Grenze zur Opf (ich hoff, dass sie auf dem Bild nicht über die Grenze gepurzelt ist)


----------



## CC. (20. März 2018)

Laut Karte müßte das zwischen Stöckelsberg und Hagenhausen sein.


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2018)

Waren da letztes Jahr im Dez. auf dem Weg von Hagenhausen nach Stöckelsberg. Und genau bei der Grenze müsste der Ausrutscher passiert sein


----------



## CC. (21. März 2018)

Sie ist bestimmt am Grenzstein hängengeblieben 
Bin in Gedanken "meinen" Blaukreuz = Schwarzachtalweg durchgegangen, konnte aber so eine Stelle nicht finden. Dein Tip hat dann aber ergeben, daß es mehrere Blaukreuze gibt und daß "Deiner" schon der Birglandweg ist. Wieder was gelernt.

Apropos Schwarzachtalweg - wir raten heute mal was Historisches:





Das alte Haus steht nicht mehr. Wo ist es jetzt?

Das nicht aktuelle Bild ist geborgt (von einem Dienst, den es auch nicht mehr gibt). Quelle wird nach Auflösung nachgereicht.


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2018)

Steht das Haus jetzt im Freilandmuseum Bad Windsheim?


----------



## alpenpass (21. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Steht das Haus jetzt im Freilandmuseum Bad Windsheim?


Ja. Und da es sich hier um meinen Geburtsort handelt, "muß" ich auflösen: Historisches Badhaus in Wendelstein, Hauptstr.2. (wen's interessiert, es gibt dazu sogar einen Wikipedia-Eintrag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Na dann...wo liegt meine Frau rum?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709961



Jetzt hatte ich gestern MIttag auch schon ein Bild gepostet und eben erst gesehen das ich net auf Antworten gedrückt hab 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich gestern MIttag auch schon ein Bild gepostet und eben erst gesehen das ich net auf Antworten gedrückt hab
> 
> G.


Werd Zeit dassd wieder aufs Radl kommst


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Werd Zeit dassd wieder aufs Radl kommst



Ja, kann ich bestätigen...dauert aber noch 

G.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ja. Und da es sich hier um meinen Geburtsort handelt, "muß" ich auflösen: Historisches Badhaus in Wendelstein, Hauptstr.2. (wen's interessiert, es gibt dazu sogar einen Wikipedia-Eintrag)


Ich hatte gehofft, daß sich hier die Ansässigen zeigen, damit man weiß, wem man als temp. Röth.b.St.W'er über den Weg fahren kann.
Das Alte Badhaus in Wendelstein wird jetzt in Bad Winsheim im Freilichtmuseum wieder aufgebaut. Ziemlich interessante Sache das - insbesondere, daß die wohl die Dürer-Werkstatt da schon dokumentiert hat - und ich werde 2020 wieder hinfahren, wenn es fertig ist. Wer mal wieder im Wernloch hüpft, weiß jetzt auch, wo manche Steine von da hingekommen sind.
Garminators Verdacht war schon mal richtig, Alpenpass hat es richtig lösen "müssen" 

Quelle Bild: Panoramio gibt es auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Lusio (21. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Werd Zeit dassd wieder aufs Radl kommst


Darauf warten wir doch alle. Skifahren beenden und Radl fahrn trotz Schnee am Oko.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Darauf warten wir doch alle. Skifahren beenden und Radl fahrn trotz Schnee am Oko.


Hmm, Idee für's WE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (21. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, daß sich hier die Ansässigen zeigen, damit man weiß, wem man als temp. Röth.b.St.W'er über den Weg fahren kann.


Auch wenns mich der Liebe wegen vor über 25 Jahren in den Nürnberger Norden verschlagen hat, bleibe ich meiner Heimat und den dortigen trails sehr treu. Man trifft mich oft oben in den Brüchen Zum neuen Rätsel: wo glänzt der Pflug in der Sonne?


----------



## ragazza (22. März 2018)

sehr schwer. Ich versuch mal einzukreisen:
Altmühltal vielleicht ?


----------



## Lusio (22. März 2018)

Kletterer und links Haus ich tipe mal auf Spies


----------



## alpenpass (23. März 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Kletterer und links Haus ich tipe mal auf Spies


Korrekt. Der Kletterfels ist die Hohe Reute. Du bist's!


----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Korrekt. Der Kletterfels ist die Hohe Reute. Du bist's!


Whaaat? Shit, das hätte ich ja erkennen müssen.
Aber ich komm ja sonst auch von der anderen Seite. Alles Ausreden!


----------



## Lusio (23. März 2018)

Wo ist das?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2018)

Ich hätte fast gesagt, von links kommt der Frankenweg, geht auf dem Asphalt ein Stück weiter und biegt dann hinter dem kleinen Waldstück rechts wieder ab - aber die Stelle, die mir da vorschwebt (zwischen Gebertshof und Burkertshof), wäre dann in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Lusio (23. März 2018)

So weit ist es nicht von Nbg weg


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2018)

Ist das zwischen Treuf und Stöppach, etwa da wo der Blaukreuz kreuzt?


----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2018)

bei Hiltpoltstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (23. März 2018)

Nein, aber die grobe Richtung ist nicht soo schlecht


----------



## anytime (23. März 2018)

Das kurze Stueck Asphalt der roten 7 zwischen Ittling und Bernhof?


----------



## Lusio (23. März 2018)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Das kurze Stueck Asphalt der roten 7 zwischen Ittling und Bernhof?


Perfekt, du bist dran


----------



## anytime (23. März 2018)

@Lusio : warst Du da heuer schon? Vor 3 Wochen haben sie dort Holz gemacht - viel Holz - und die 7 von Spiess runter ist auch ziemlich kaputt. Hoffentlich wird das wieder so schoen wie auf Deinem Bild.

Auch nicht weit weg:


----------



## Lusio (23. März 2018)

@SirChickenway  Ich bin da letztes Jahr mit dem RR entlang gefahren von Bernhof kommend ist ne schöne Ecke.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. März 2018)

Signalstein?


----------



## anytime (24. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Signalstein?


Yep - Du bist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2018)

Bitte entschuldigt die Störung, war im Freizeitstress! 

Aus gegebenem Anlass: wo steht dieser Osterbrunnen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (27. März 2018)

Hmhm ... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - irgendwo an der Pegnitz flußaufwärts von Hersbruck ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (27. März 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Pegnitz flußaufwärts von Hersbruck


Das stimmt, aber a bissl genauer darf's schon sein .


----------



## Garminator (28. März 2018)

Eventuell Lungsdorf?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. März 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Lungsdorf


Richtig!

Und wen interessiert, wie es in Lungsdorf vor 40 Jahren ausgeschaut hat, kann hier nachsehen (ab 13:30).

@Garminator Du bist dran!


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. März 2018)

Eine Schau sind dort übrigens auch die Eisenbahnbrücken über die Pegnitz.

_"Die Deutsche Bahn plant, im Pegnitztal 23 denkmalgeschützte Brücken durch Neubauten zu ersetzen, da die bisherigen stählernen Fachwerküberbauten das Ende ihrer Lebensdauer erreicht haben. Die Neubauten sind zum besseren Einfügen in die Landschaft als Stahl-Verbundbrücken mit zurückgesetzten Brückenwiderlagern geplant. Die Kosten werden mit 100 Millionen Euro veranschlagt. Eine Bürgerinitiative setzt sich für den Erhalt der historischen Stahlfachwerkbrücken ein."
_
kann man auf Wikipedia zur Bahnstrecke Nürnberg-Cheb nachlesen. Eine kleine Bildergalerie hat die Bürgerinitiative "Eisenbahnbrücken Pegnitztal", die für den Erhalt der alten Brücken eintritt, hier:

http://www.bahnbruecken.info/bruecken/galerie/

(Passt grad ganz gut zum Dieter Wieland ...)


----------



## Garminator (30. März 2018)

Wo war ich heute?


----------



## Lusio (30. März 2018)

Da war ich auch, da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen. Der hangkanten Weg ist immer wieder schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2018)

@Garminator Vielleicht bis Du schon zurück aus dem Osterurlaub und möchtest uns einen Tipp geben?
Wenn @Lusio nicht auflösen möchte ...


----------



## Lusio (3. April 2018)

Der Albrandweg führt in der Nähe vorbei.


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2018)

des ist aber nicht beim Burgstall, oder???


----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Burgstall


Irgendein Burgstall wird's schon sein, aber welcher?


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2018)

Wieder da. Ja, ist ein Burgstall am Westlichen Albrandweg. Oben am Burgstall stehen auch seit einiger Zeit mehrere Tafeln mit Erläuterungen. Zwei bekannte Sinterterrassen sind auch in der Nähe.


----------



## Lusio (4. April 2018)

Und ein sehr beliebter Rundwanderweg


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Zwei


 Zwei? Hmm, ich hätte gedacht, der Burgstall oberhalb von Igensdorf (südlich), bei OSM wird diese Erhebung als Küheberg geführt.
Aber meines Wissens wird dort nur bei Weißenohe gesintert (Lillach).


----------



## Lusio (4. April 2018)

gesintert wird auch in Gräfenberg


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> gesintert wird auch in Gräfenberg


Ach, des kleine Ding da? Na gut, technisch zählt's.


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2018)

Richtig, die Hainburg am Küheberg.
Anbei kleines Ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

Ja, von der Anzahl der Stufen und vom Gefälle her meinte ich.
Ich muss aber zugeben, ich hatte das kleiner in Erinnerung, mea culpa.


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> mea culpa


Ist ganz einfach dies wieder gut zu machen: Ein schönes Rätselbild


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

Na gut, hab ich neulich aufgenommen, die Perspektive ist etwas unglücklich, aber der markante Teil ist doch zu erkennen:


 
Für einige, die dort öfters unterwegs sind, wahrscheinlich leicht zu lösen, aber mich hatte es wirklich überrascht, dient wahrscheinlich der Vorbeugung von Versicherungsfällen


----------



## LeFritzz (4. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> mea culpa.


Me ipso potestatem dedisse pontificatu ego te absolvo in nomine patris et filii et spiritus sanctum vinum ma non troppo.


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ma non troppo.


sed non nimis ?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> sed non nimis ?


Na klar doch.
Aber als Satzbezeichnung ist doch "ma non troppo" besser.


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

Lös lieber mal auf


----------



## Garminator (4. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Lös lieber mal auf


Was? Den Spruch oder das Bild?


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2018)

das Bild natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (6. April 2018)

Ich tippe mal Hetzleser Berg


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2018)

Nein.
Es ist östlich von Nürnberg, bei der Zufahrt zu einem Berg, den wir hier schon vor längerer Zeit mit einem Bild hatten, auf dem der Name des Berges "italienisiert" wurde.
Ein (früher) häufiger Besucher dieses Forums, der nun mehr mit Hausbau und Kind beschäftigt ist, kennt sich dort sehr, sehr gut aus.


----------



## Garminator (6. April 2018)

Dann kann es nur irgendwo am Brunner Berg sein. Aber diese  Verkehrssicherung ist mir nicht aufgefallen. War vor ein paar Wochen mal da unterwegs. (Das soll aber keine Lösung sein)


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2018)

Ja, unten an der Zufahrt zum Brunner Berg, kurz nach (östlich) der Autobahn-Unterführung (schmaler Tunnell).

Damit bist Du es, auch wenn Du es nicht wolltest (ging mir beim letzten Rätsel genauso).


----------



## Garminator (6. April 2018)

Du meinst den Tunnel unter der A9, auf dem Anton-Leidinger Weg (Blauquerstrich)?


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2018)

Eh ich schau schon noch regelmäßig hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Eh ich schau schon noch regelmäßig hier rein


Daher auch in Klammern


----------



## Garminator (8. April 2018)

Dann mal was anderes. Wo war ich heute?


----------



## CC. (8. April 2018)

Bei Milan0 auf der Baustelle?


----------



## Garminator (8. April 2018)

Nicht ganz, ich schätze 40 bis 50 km nördlich davon.


----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2018)

Wenn man sich anschaut wie die Holztreppe steht: zum Glück hast du von unten fotografiert


----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2018)

Also warst du noch ca 10 bis 20 km nördlich von schnaittach?


----------



## scratch_a (8. April 2018)

War das vielleicht im Arzbergturm?


----------



## Garminator (9. April 2018)

Achtzig schrieb:


> 10 bis 20 km nördlich von schnaittach


Noch weiter nördlich. Turm steht an einer Hangkante, an welcher ein ziemlich langer schöner Trail entlangläuft. Es reihen sich dann mehrere Aussichtspunkte aneinander.


----------



## CC. (9. April 2018)

Osternohe?


----------



## Garminator (9. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Osternohe


Nein, viel weiter nördlich. Ist ein Aussichtsturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. April 2018)

Wallerwarte!?


----------



## Garminator (10. April 2018)

Genau, hier ein Bild vomTurm. Von dort einen schönen Blick ins Wiesenttal.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2018)

Klar.


----------



## Schoschi (10. April 2018)

Servus.
Aufgrund an Mangel an aktuellen gescheiten Fotos mal ein altes Bild von meinem Spezi beim Versuch diese technisch herausfordernde Brücke elegant zu überqueren!!!
Wer kennt das Monsterteil?


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2018)

Hammer Foto 

Wie kann man da fürs Foto der Woche abstimmen


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2018)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Hammer Foto
> 
> Wie kann man da fürs Foto der Woche abstimmen


Waas net


----------



## otti44 (11. April 2018)

Brücke über die Püttlach


----------



## WickedOne (11. April 2018)

Heiligensteg, a Brücke über die Püttlach bei Pottenstein.


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2018)

Ja stimmt. War ja langweilig. Brücke Richtung Hollenberg. Glaub das nennt sich Heiligensteg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (12. April 2018)

Was ist los?
Du bist dran WickedOne...


----------



## WickedOne (12. April 2018)

Morgen in der früh gibt's ein ganz frisches


----------



## WickedOne (13. April 2018)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.  Bester Arbeitsweg


----------



## WickedOne (14. April 2018)

Noch Mal mit ein bisschen mehr Licht und einen Schritt zurück


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2018)

Pegnitz-Tour/Rotes Kreuz auf dem Rücken zwischen Schlossberg und der Autobahn.


----------



## WickedOne (15. April 2018)

Sehr genau, du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2018)

WickedOne schrieb:


> Bester Arbeitsweg


In der Tat, SEHR schöner Arbeitsweg! Arbeiten, wo andere Urlaub machen .

Jetzt aber ein neues Rätsel





Wo stehe ich?


----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2018)

Höhe 614m


----------



## maddn11 (16. April 2018)

Das wäre ja schon fast über der fränkischen Baumgrenze ;-D
Ich tippe eher auf ca. 520m, schwarzer Brand mit Blick auf Neutras....


----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon fast über der fränkischen Baumgrenze ;-D
> Ich tippe eher auf ca. 520m, schwarzer Brand mit Blick auf Neutras....


ich habe mich auf die GPS-Daten verlassen


----------



## alpenpass (16. April 2018)

Die Ortschaft könnte Mittelburg sein. Stehst du vielleicht am Hochberg?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> habe mich auf die GPS-Daten verlassen


Mist, ich vergesse das immer wieder ... also, Neustart! 



maddn11 schrieb:


> Blick auf Neutras


Ganz falsch. Andere Autobahnseite.

@derwaaal Haben dir die GPS-Daten mehr verraten als nur die Höhe? Dann müsstest Du leider von weiterem Rätseln ausgeschlossen werden. Andernfalls ... Die richtige Höhe ist übrigens 595 m.Ü.m.



alpenpass schrieb:


> Mittelburg


Auch falsch. Auch wenn mir das nichts sagt.


----------



## Garminator (16. April 2018)

Das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anhöhe zwischen Trubachtal und Wiesent. So im Bereich Morschreuth vielleicht?


----------



## andi74 (16. April 2018)

Würde sagen, dass ist ein Blick auf Stierberg (bei Betzenstein).

Standort ca. hier: 49.677509, 11.378706


----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2018)

andi74 schrieb:


> Stierberg


Ja, ich schaue auf Stierberg. Aber die Position stimmt nicht.

Anscheinend sind hier alle von dem Rätsel richtig angefuchst!


----------



## andi74 (17. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, ich schaue auf Stierberg. Aber die Position stimmt nicht.
> 
> Anscheinend sind hier alle von dem Rätsel richtig angefuchst!



Dann warst Du auf dem "Fuchsweg"!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2018)

andi74 schrieb:


> Fuchsweg


Richtig!

Ich stehe am Waldrand auf dem Fuchsweg, schaue nach Nordosten zum Stierberg und freue mich schon auf Kaffee und Kuchen beim Fischer. Bald ist es wieder so weit!


----------



## Lusio (17. April 2018)

Fuchsweg ist eine schöne Tour


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2018)

War noch schöner vor dem Massaker auf der Nordseite 

"Bayerische Staatsforsten - nachhaltig wirtschaften"


----------



## andi74 (17. April 2018)

Wo war ich hier vor kurzem?


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2018)

Ich sag' es nicht, obwohl ich es weiss, damit auch andere zum Zug kommen .

Meine Lieblingsrunde, übrigens .


----------



## Garminator (18. April 2018)

Ja dann wart ich auch mal noch


----------



## andi74 (18. April 2018)

Da keine Vorschläge kommen, noch eine kleine Hilfestellung:
Das Naturdenkmal liegt nicht weit vom vorherigen Bildrätsel entfernt, sprich es befindet sich auch auf dem Gemeindegebiet von Betzenstein. Die "Lieblingsrunde von Lenka K." verläuft hier auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2018)

"Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht!"
("Effendi" in "Irgendwie und Sowieso")


----------



## Garminator (19. April 2018)

ja dann erlös ich endlich die Vielen, die es wissen und sprech es aus: Großer Wasserstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi74 (19. April 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> ja dann erlös ich endlich die Vielen, die es wissen und sprech es aus: Großer Wasserstein



Richtig.


----------



## pinguin (19. April 2018)

Habt ihr auch nen Nierenstein?


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2018)

Wo klappert der Kalk?


----------



## Lusio (20. April 2018)

Ach schön die Ecke hatten wir doch erst


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2018)

Ja, aber ich hab sonst nichts verwertbares.


----------



## Bikewurst (20. April 2018)

Hetzi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2018)

Bikewurst schrieb:


> Hetzi!


Klar, was sonst.
Ist ja recht leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2018)

Bikewurst schrieb:


> Hetzi!


Richtig, auf dem Hetzles. Ziemlich genau an der westlichsten Stelle.


----------



## Bikewurst (21. April 2018)

Bin ich jetzt dran?


----------



## Bikewurst (21. April 2018)




----------



## LeFritzz (21. April 2018)

Zu leicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2018)

Jaja, die Abfahrt ist zu leicht. Aber das Rätsel zu schwer!


----------



## maddn11 (23. April 2018)

Ist das etwa Kalchreuth, im Bereich der Wegsperrungen?


----------



## Bikewurst (23. April 2018)

Hüstel, hüstel.
Rätsel gelöst....


----------



## derwaaal (23. April 2018)

.


----------



## Garminator (23. April 2018)

Kannst du die Stelle noch genauer eingrenzen. Nur aus Interesse. Würde nie da fahren 
Kommt mir bekannt vor, komm aber nicht drauf. Gute Perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikewurst (23. April 2018)

Du hast eine PN...


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Auweia, ich habs erst jetzt kapiert, dass ich wohl dran bin.


----------



## Ausreiterin (25. April 2018)

Luisenburg bei Wunsiedel?


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Gaaanz kalt! Auf dem Bild ist kein Granit...


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2018)

Kleiner Tipp: im Umkreis von ca. 500m gibt es eine Höhle und eine Burg. Der gesuchte Punkt liegt dazwischen...


----------



## alpenpass (26. April 2018)

ist das vielleicht die Treppe rauf zur hohlen Kirche bei Dörrhof?


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ist das vielleicht die Treppe rauf zur hohlen Kirche bei Dörrhof?


Nein, aber die Region passt.


----------



## otti44 (26. April 2018)

Treppe zwischen Frauenhöhle und Egloffstein.


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2018)

Die Ortsangabe stimmt, aber ich hätte gedacht, jemand kommt auf das Egloffsteiner Felsentor, von dort geht die Treppe runter.


otti44 schrieb:


> Treppe zwischen Frauenhöhle und Egloffstein.


 Du bist dran!

Der Weg ist erst vor wenigen Jahren saniert worden, vielleicht wurde es deswegen entgegen meiner Erwartung nicht in Minuten erkannt. Berühmt ist das Felsentor schon seeeeehr lange, hier eine historische Postkarte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (27. April 2018)

Jemand anderes muss für mich einspringen, ich hab leider kein Bild.
Danke.


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

Dann leg ich noch eins nach:


----------



## alpenpass (27. April 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Dann leg ich noch eins nach:
> Anhang anzeigen 723029


Schaut mir stark nach Steinbrüchlein aus...


----------



## Garminator (27. April 2018)

Ich glaube, da passt der Stein nicht ganz dazu.


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Schaut mir stark nach Steinbrüchlein aus...


Könnte man meinen, ist aber nicht dort.


----------



## alpenpass (27. April 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da passt der Stein nicht ganz dazu.


hmmm, ja. Dann wechsel ich zu -> Tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> hmmm, ja. Dann wechsel ich zu -> Tiergarten



Immer noch nicht! 
Tust du rätseln oder raten?


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2018)

Irgendwo Alte Veste?


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Irgendwo Alte Veste?


 Du bist dran.

Das war ja jetzt auch nicht mehr soo schwer! 
Die Stelle ist auf der Zirndorfer Seite, ich glaub das heißt Hensenberg.


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2018)

Wo waren wir letzten Sonntag?



Entschuldigt für die Unschärfe, hat @WarriorPrincess fotografiert


----------



## turmel (28. April 2018)

Dss ist vermutlich die Stelle, wo jeder drüberhebt. Bitterbachschlucht?


----------



## scratch_a (28. April 2018)

Richtig. War wohl auch zu einfach


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. April 2018)

Aber fotografiert haben wir am "Einstieg" , da wo rechts dann die Steine zum drüberlaufen im Bach liegen. Sehr schön zum fahren!


----------



## Garminator (1. Mai 2018)

Wo ist dieser Weg? Zur Verdeutlichung, der Wanderweg ist rechts, das Wurzelige.


----------



## Achtzig (1. Mai 2018)

Is das ein Stück Keltenwall?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Mai 2018)

Vom Moritzberg runter bin ich glaube mal sowas lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (1. Mai 2018)

Ich denke auch Moritzberg


----------



## Garminator (2. Mai 2018)

Keltenwall und Moritzberg sind falsch. Aber beide nicht so weit weg.


----------



## EDA (2. Mai 2018)

Steinerne Rinne? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (2. Mai 2018)

Am Lindelberg git es was ähliches


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2018)

Ja ich weiß, dass war nicht ganz am Moritzberg. War bei Weißenbrunn in der Nähe...
Bin da nur hinterher gefahren


----------



## alpenpass (2. Mai 2018)

Müßte der Hohlweg nach der Steinernen Rinne runter Richtung Schrotsdorf sein... Edit: wenn ja, war EDA schneller


----------



## Garminator (2. Mai 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Steinerne Rinne?


Richtig! Du bist


----------



## EDA (2. Mai 2018)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garminator (3. Mai 2018)

Ist das auf dem Trail, welcher vom Schloss Greifenstein zur Kapellenruine im Norden führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (3. Mai 2018)

Nein, ist weit weg davon


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Mai 2018)

Könnte das Kühloch sein? Wäre allerdings schon Oberpfalz ...


----------



## EDA (3. Mai 2018)

Nein, ist es nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2018)

@EDA Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... aber ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp!

Am Langenstein schaut's auch so ähnlich aus ...


----------



## Garminator (4. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Langenstein


Jetzt, wo du es sagst, klingelt es auch. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Erinnerung stimmt.


----------



## EDA (4. Mai 2018)

Stimmt [emoji106] da führt ein langer kleiner verwundener Trail entlang. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2018)

Am Langenstein gibt's auch nette, einfache Kletterrouten.

Die gibt's in dieser Gegend eher nicht



 .​
Wo bin ich?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Am Langenstein gibt's auch nette, einfache Kletterrouten.
> 
> Die gibt's in dieser Gegend eher nicht
> 
> ...


Ich könnd's da ja song, obba des waasd ja selba wussd bissd.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2018)

Geht's mit der Effenditis wieder los?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Geht's mit der Effenditis wieder los?


Sowieso...


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Mai 2018)

Alle keine Ahnung, keine Zeit oder keine Lust?

Braucht's einen Tipp? Die Stelle kennen bestimmt viele und das Grundnahrungsmittel aus dem Dorf im Hintergrund auch!


----------



## coast13 (7. Mai 2018)

Oberailsfeld samt Heldbräu ?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Oberailsfeld samt Heldbräu


Richtig!

Werde jetzt nicht pingelig mit dem genauen Standort (Blaukreuz richtung Neumühle/Rabenstein).

@coast13 Auf geht's!


----------



## coast13 (12. Mai 2018)

Sorry für die Verspätung.... wo bin ich ?


----------



## Garminator (12. Mai 2018)

Ist das der Steinbruch bei Gräfenberg? Wenn ja, der nördliche?


----------



## coast13 (12. Mai 2018)

Nein. Es ist deutlich nördlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Mai 2018)

Ludwag


----------



## Interessent (12. Mai 2018)

Steinbruch bei Hohenmirsberg, fotografiert vom dortigen Aussichtsturm


----------



## coast13 (12. Mai 2018)

@Interessent 
Du bist dran


----------



## Interessent (12. Mai 2018)




----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2018)

Irgendwie ... sowieso.


----------



## Interessent (13. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht zu schwer, hier ein Bild das zeigt, was oberhalb liegt, als Hinweis.


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2018)

ich glaube, da braucht es noch etwas Hilfestellung. Ich bin total ahnungslos.


----------



## Interessent (15. Mai 2018)

Der Name des Felsens, der Burgruine in der Nähe und des Ortes beginnen mit S. Der Burgruine liegt eine andere, auf der anderen Seite des Tals, gegenüber. In dem Ort liegt eine bekannte Schauhöhle. Der Ort liegt nicht weit weg von deinem letzten Bild.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2018)

Interessent schrieb:


> Der Name des Felsens, der Burgruine in der Nähe und des Ortes beginnen mit S. Der Burgruine liegt eine andere, auf der anderen Seite des Tals, gegenüber. In dem Ort liegt eine bekannte Schauhöhle. Der Ort liegt nicht weit weg von deinem letzten Bild.


Na, wer's jetzt nicht weiß ....
Früher hatten die Kletterer gesungen: "In S... steht der ....stein..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2018)

Ich muss bald mal wieder zur Muschelquelle


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich muss bald mal wieder zur Muschelquelle


Zuerst Guckhüll.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zuerst Guckhüll.


Aber dann aufm 36er KB


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2018)

Nachdem es anscheinend jeder weiß, aber nicht sagt, kam ich mit der Hilfe oben auf den Streitberger Schild.


----------



## Interessent (15. Mai 2018)

Nicht ganz, vielleicht noch mal genauer nachschauen


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2018)

Wo bleiben denn die ganzen Kletterer? Die wissen es bestimmt. 
Dann sag ich mal Schauertaler Turm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die ganzen Kletterer? Die wissen es bestimmt.
> Dann sag ich mal Schauertaler Turm?


Fast. Schauertaler Westwand nennen die Kletterer das.


----------



## Interessent (15. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Fast. Schauertaler Westwand nennen die Kletterer das.



Richtig, Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2018)




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich des richtig deute, ist des aber fies. Da kommt doch kein Mensch hin, weils abseits vom Weg ist 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich des richtig deute, ist des aber fies. Da kommt doch kein Mensch hin, weils abseits vom Weg ist
> 
> G.


Liegt direkt am Weg.
Und wenn man hinaufgeht, blickt man beim Heruntergehen direkt dort hin.
Wir befinden uns also an einem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## maddn11 (15. Mai 2018)

Vermutlich ein bekannter Felsen im Fichtelgebirge mit einer Treppe rauf...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Liegt direkt am Weg.
> Und wenn man hinaufgeht, blickt man beim Heruntergehen direkt dort hin.
> Wir befinden uns also an einem Aussichtspunkt.



Hab leider nur IPad und deswegen kein Folgebild parat. Aber bin gespannt ob wer draufkommt 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Rudolfstein?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Rudolfstein?


Nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Zweiter Versuch: Weissmeinfels.
Hab' noch mehr in Petto . Und die Wurzel hab' ich bestimmt schon mal gesehen, nur wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zweiter Versuch: Weissmeinfels.
> Hab' noch mehr in Petto . Und die Wurzel hab' ich bestimmt schon mal gesehen, nur wo?



Da jetzt alle Felsen durchraten öde ist, bring ich jetzt mal Verwirrung rein und sage es ist falsch.
Wobei das letzte Wort ja DaFriitz zu der Antwort hat 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Alle Felsen mit Treppen und Aussicht im Fichtelgebirge sind jetzt auch nicht SOOO viele .


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Alle Felsen mit Treppen und Aussicht im Fichtelgebirge sind jetzt auch nicht SOOO viele .



Na, wenn du die Forumseinstellung auf 25 Antworten pro Seite hast, dann könntest du damit bestimmt eine komplette Seite belegen 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zweiter Versuch: Weissmeinfels.
> Hab' noch mehr in Petto . Und die Wurzel hab' ich bestimmt schon mal gesehen, nur wo?


Korrekt bis auf Orthographie: Weißmainfels.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> sage es ist falsch


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


>



Ich wußte schon das es dort war. Aber da deine Antwort geraten war und dann noch nicht mit dem Sinn des Namens korrekt war, kann man schon ein bisschen zappeln lassen 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich wußte schon das es dort war. Aber da deine Antwort geraten war und dann noch nicht mit dem Sinn des Namens korrekt war, kann man schon ein bisschen zappeln lassen
> 
> G.


Hey, LBJ, what's wrong today?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hey, LBJ, what's wrong today?




Nix weiter, die bleckt mir aber die Zunge 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Aber Herr Lehrer, er hat angefangen!!!

Off-topic Ende.

Wir hatten schon lange nichts mehr aus dem fränkischen Kuriositätenkabinett.

Deshalb: aufpassen, auch in der Fränkischen lauern alpine Gefahren!





Fragt sich nur: wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Weißmainfels


Oops, mea culpa! Und extralange Leitung noch dazu!


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Mai 2018)

Pottenstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Pottenstein


Nein, ein gutes Stück weiter südlich. Aber noch diesseits der Autobahn.

Jetzt könnte bestimmt @Garminator den Effendi spielen .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2018)

Norissteig / Höhenglücksteig


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Norissteig / Höhenglücksteig


Nein, das wäre JENSEITS der Autobahn.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre JENSEITS der Autobahn.


Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an 

Wie sieht es mit Plech aus, Eibgrat?

Wobei Eibgrat glaube ich mehr Betzenstein ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an


Ganze Beiträge lesen hilft ungemein .



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Eibgrat


Ist richtig! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2018)

Wo war ich, was sieht man da?


----------



## Garminator (18. Mai 2018)

Burggaillenreuth?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2018)

Nein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2018)

Zu schwer, keiner eine Idee?

Tipp: weiter nördlich!


----------



## alpenpass (19. Mai 2018)

sollte die Burg Rabeneck sein?!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> sollte die Burg Rabeneck sein?!




Nein, ist auch keine Burg sondern ein ...

Tipp Nr. 2: Es befindet sich im Ldkr. Bayreuth


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2018)

Kann des Schloss Oberaufseß sein?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kann des Schloss Oberaufseß sein?


Schloss ist richtig, Oberaufseß aber leider falsch.

Tipp Nr. 3: in unmittelbarer Nähe befindet sich auch eine Höhle deren Name beginnt mit .... das wird dann Tipp Nr. 4 

Ps.: wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren damit Du deine Heimat besser kennen lernst


----------



## otti44 (20. Mai 2018)

Das ist das Schloss Hundshaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. Mai 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kann des Schloss Oberaufseß sein?


Nein, das ist nicht so heruntergekommen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2018)

otti44 schrieb:


> Das ist das Schloss Hundshaupten.


Nein, total falsche Richtung. Von Oberaufseß ist es garnichtmal so weit weg (Luftlinie).


----------



## alpenpass (20. Mai 2018)

Jetzt bin ich absolut sicher: das ist Schloß Plankenfels. ( erkannt an den Fenstern im oberen Stockwerk.)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich absolut sicher: das ist Schloß Plankenfels. ( erkannt an den Fenstern im oberen Stockwerk.)


Na also, geht doch 

http://www.schloss-plankenfels.de/

Die Höhle in unmittelbarer Nähe ist die Albrechtshöhle (Kletterfelsen).


----------



## alpenpass (21. Mai 2018)

wo bin ich denn hier?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Mai 2018)

Auf da Strass


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Auf da Strass


Haben's Dich jetzt auf der Fleischbrücke eingebaut?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Haben's Dich jetzt auf der Fleischbrücke eingebaut?



Noe


----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2018)

Tipp1: Es handelt sich um die Hersbrucker Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (23. Mai 2018)

Von Morsbrunn nach Dietershofen?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2018)

Von Engelthal nach Gerbersdorf?


----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2018)

2x nein. Milan0: Du bist gefährlich nahe


----------



## pristo (23. Mai 2018)

Das könnte die Straße bei Prosberg sein.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2018)

Ach ich meinte Gersberg aber denke das hast du auch so verstanden


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2018)

Ach ist das von Weigenhofen nach Reuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Das könnte die Straße bei Prosberg sein.


Lass ich gelten Es ist die Lau7, von Kruppach kommend, kurz nach der Abzweigung nach Prosberg hoch, mit dem Blick auf Engelthal.


----------



## alpenpass (23. Mai 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ach ich meinte Gersberg aber denke das hast du auch so verstanden


Na klar. 
Btw: Beide von dir erwähnten Strecken sind zwar etwas schweisstreibend, fahr ich aber immer mal mit viel Genuß.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Lass ich gelten Es ist die Lau7, von Kruppach kommend, kurz nach der Abzweigung nach Prosberg hoch, mit dem Blick auf Engelthal.


Da fahr ich seltener. Biege in Engelthal meistens nach Offenhausen ab. Aber ja ist eine wunderschöne Rennradgegend da


----------



## pristo (23. Mai 2018)

Wo bin ich hier:


----------



## alpenpass (24. Mai 2018)

Weiss ich nicht. Aber dein Rad gefällt mir sehr


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank, ist ein Crosser aus der günstigeren Ecke, der sich klasse fährt.


----------



## Lusio (24. Mai 2018)

Das ist Burgsandstein, dehalb tippe ich auf südlich von Nürnberg


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2018)

Südöslich von Nbg. wäre korrekt.


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2018)

Hier sieht man ein bißchen mehr:


----------



## alpenpass (25. Mai 2018)

Kann mich täuschen, meine aber, das es sich um die Kirche in Rummelsberg handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingGumba (25. Mai 2018)

Schloss Ullstadt?


----------



## pristo (25. Mai 2018)

Rummelsberg ist richtig.


----------



## alpenpass (26. Mai 2018)

Das zweite Bild war der Schlüssel.
...und wo bin ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (26. Mai 2018)

bei mir quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2018)

Ist das an der wöhrder Wiese?


----------



## alpenpass (26. Mai 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> bei mir quasi vor der Haustür


wenn ich jetzt wüsste, wo du wohnst...


----------



## alpenpass (26. Mai 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist das an der wöhrder Wiese?


Nö...


----------



## coast13 (26. Mai 2018)

Dann lös ich halt mal... 
Faberwald am Faberschloß!


----------



## alpenpass (26. Mai 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Dann lös ich halt mal...
> Faberwald am Faberschloß!


perfekt-du bist's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (26. Mai 2018)

Vermutlich zu leicht... aber wo war ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (28. Mai 2018)

Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## scratch_a (28. Mai 2018)

Hab keine Ahnung


----------



## CC. (28. Mai 2018)

Niemand da und keine Ideen


----------



## coast13 (28. Mai 2018)

Oder es liegt daran, dass die meisten sich eher für die Gebäude, Tische und Bänke unterhalb dieser Kirche interessieren


----------



## Interessent (30. Mai 2018)

Auf dem Kreuzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interessent (30. Mai 2018)

Soweit es richtig ist, kann jemand Anderes weitermachen


----------



## coast13 (30. Mai 2018)

Kreuzung ist richtig! edit: Kreuzberg 






also darf weitermachen wer will


----------



## Milan0 (30. Mai 2018)

Ich staub mal ab


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Kreuzung ist richtig!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 735366
> ...


Des is da falsche Rittmayer.
Der richtige is in Aisch.


----------



## coast13 (30. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Des is da falsche Rittmayer.
> Der richtige is in Aisch.


Kenn ich auch... bin ich aber nicht dran vorbeigekommen


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch... bin ich aber nicht dran vorbeigekommen


Hast wenigsten den Hallerndorfer Dreiklang angeschlagen?
Zibalaskäs, Zwetschgabames, ...


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2018)

Keiner da, oder keiner eine Idee?


----------



## coast13 (31. Mai 2018)

Keine Idee! 
Ich vermute Hersbrucker Gegend... das war s aber auch schon


----------



## coast13 (31. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hast wenigsten den Hallerndorfer Dreiklang angeschlagen?
> Zibalaskäs, Zwetschgabames, ...


Nö, hatte nur Käsbrod


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Keine Idee!
> Ich vermute Hersbrucker Gegend... das war s aber auch schon


Hersbruck ist kalt. Ich warte noch bis heute Abend für einen Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (1. Juni 2018)

Ist das vielleicht bei Entenberg?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2018)

Entenberg ist wie Hersbruck immer noch zu weit nördlich. Der Längengrad stimmt aber ca


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2018)

Auf dem Wanderweg DVV vom Wanderparkplatz oberhalb Weißenbrunn in Richtung Entenberg. Etwa kurz bevor es auch runtergeht zum Heidenloch?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2018)

Weißenbrunn ist auch noch zu weit nördlich. 
Ich fahre in ein Dorf, in das man fast nur nach unten fahren kann


----------



## alpenpass (3. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Weißenbrunn ist auch noch zu weit nördlich.
> Ich fahre in ein Dorf, in das man fast nur nach unten fahren kann


Dann fällt mir nur Rasch oder Hagenhausen ein. Ich tipp ein mal auf HH ...vom Klosterberg runter gibts so ähnliches Stückla.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juni 2018)

Nein, HH passt meines Erachtens nicht. Vom Klosterberg runter sieht es anders aus.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2018)

Falscher Tipp


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juni 2018)

Irgendwo Oberrieden/Kucha in dem Eck?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Dann fällt mir nur Rasch oder Hagenhausen ein. Ich tipp ein mal auf HH





Milan0 schrieb:


> Falscher Tipp



 somit wäre schon mal die Ortschaft in der Nähe gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Juni 2018)

Ahso...Rasch. Dann kann es ja nur der MD/5er runter nach Rasch sein? Also oben irgendwo in der Nähe von der A3 dann runterwärts.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2018)

Lasse ich gelten


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2018)

Wo ist dieses Grab?


----------



## Garminator (4. Juni 2018)

Quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2018)

Ja, das hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Juni 2018)

Hah, und hätt ich nicht angehalten, wär er dran vorbei und er hätt kein Bild zum Einstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hah, und hätt ich nicht angehalten, wär er dran vorbei und er hätt kein Bild zum Einstellen...


Der "Wenn", der "Hädd" und der "Daad" (oder "Dääd") sind drei überaus windige Gesellen aus den Berchtesgadener Alpen.


----------



## coast13 (4. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wo ist dieses Grab?



Da!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Juni 2018)

Ich antworte mal antworte mal, da @scratch_a noch unterwegs ist: Ja richtig!
Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## coast13 (5. Juni 2018)

Ok, dann frag ich mal in die Runde: 
Wo stehe ich ?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juni 2018)

Effendi.


----------



## coast13 (5. Juni 2018)

???


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juni 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> ???


Anzuwenden ist der bekannte Satz vom "Effendi" aus "Irgendwo und Sowieso".


----------



## coast13 (5. Juni 2018)

@DaFriiitz 

Effendi hatte viele Sprüche drauf.... daher solltest du schon konkreter werden.
Aber ich nehme an, du weisst nicht wo das ist. Richtig ?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juni 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz
> 
> Effendi hatte viele Sprüche drauf.... daher solltest du schon konkreter werden.
> Aber ich nehme an, du weisst nicht wo das ist. Richtig ?


Wenn ICH sage : EFFENDI - dann meine ich nur EINEN Spruch.
OBWOHL ICH ES WEISS, SAGE ICH ES NICHT!
IRGENDWIE ist das der einzig richtige Spruch.


----------



## coast13 (6. Juni 2018)

@DaFriiitz 
wenn du s weisst, dann ich ja alles gut und du darfst gerne weitermachen! 
Musst deshalb nicht gleich SCHREIEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2018)

Wieso schreie ich? Die Großbuchstaben waren nicht als "laut" gemeint, sondern als Unterstreichung.
Nein, ich mach nicht weiter.
Ich wollte jenen, die mit felsen nicht so vertraut sind wie ich, nicht die Chance nehmen.
Ratet ruhig weiter bitte.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2018)

Ich sage, es ist der Totenstein im Leinleitertal.


----------



## coast13 (6. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich sage, es ist der Totenstein im Leinleitertal.



leider nein ! Der Ort ist viel südöstlicher...rechts von der A9


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz
> wenn du s weisst, dann ich ja alles gut und du darfst gerne weitermachen!
> Musst deshalb nicht gleich SCHREIEN!!



Nicht den Troll füttern. Einfach Ignorieren. Der ist IMMER so ...


----------



## Achtzig (8. Juni 2018)

Diese Brüder mit dem Bären,  sahen die nicht ähnlich aus? Und war das noch Franken ? Is schon ne Ewigkeit her, dass ich da vorbei gekommen bin, deswegen ein sehr unsicherer Tipp


----------



## coast13 (8. Juni 2018)

also... die beiden Felsen sind noch Mittelfranken....aber haarscharf an der Grenze zur Oberpfalz


----------



## coast13 (12. Juni 2018)

keiner mehr Lust zu raten ?  Noch ein Tipp: Der Namer der Felsengruppe endet auf "......stein"


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> haarscharf an der Grenze zur Oberpfalz


Würde ich auf dem Schwarzen Brand vermuten. Aber Prellstein liegt schon in der Oberpfalz und der Sprungstein sieht (mindestens auf dem Topo   ) ganz anders aus.

Vielleicht magst Du auflösen und es mit einem anderen Bild nochmals versuchen? Oder aber erratungsfördernde Tipps geben .


----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2018)

Ich rate mal Zankelstein bei Pommelsbrunn. Sonst fällt mir nichts ein. Ist zwar nicht haarscharf an der Grenze, aber was solls. War da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (12. Juni 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich rate mal Zankelstein bei Pommelsbrunn. Sonst fällt mir nichts ein. War da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.



sehr gut geraten ! Zankelstein ist richtig !


----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2018)

War erst letzte Woche bei der Mühlkoppe und hab mir gedacht, dass der Zankelstein mal wieder fällig wäre. So ein Zufall. Am Abend such ich dann mal ein Bild.


----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2018)

Sorry, wurde aber von einigen gebeten das Bild zu entfernen. Wäre eine sensible Gegend. Daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung für diesen Umstand und suche nach einem anderen Bild.


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2018)

Als Hinweis: Nicht zu weit weg vom ersten Bild.


----------



## TheFroggy (14. Juni 2018)

Ist das bei Stackendorf und sieht innen drinnen so aus? https://photos.komoot.de/www/1s/1se...-full/15647a6b190?width=3072&height=2304&q=70


----------



## Garminator (14. Juni 2018)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Stackendorf


Weit weg. Bild stammt aus Mittelfranken, wenn auch Nähe Oberpfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2018)

Mich erinnert es an die Schwarzachklamm


----------



## Garminator (14. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schwarzachklamm


Auch nicht, ist weiter östlich. Näher der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2018)

Die Löwengrube ist es aber auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Garminator (14. Juni 2018)

Nein, die ist, glaube ich, bei Altdorf. Wenn ja, dann nördlich davon.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Silbersandhöhle über Buch? Ist aber dann schon Oberpfalz


----------



## Garminator (14. Juni 2018)

Nein, auch falsch. Es ist in der Nähe eines Aussichtspunktes mit dem Frankenrechen.


----------



## Garminator (17. Juni 2018)

Entweder alle beim Fußball oder noch besser beim biken. Vielleicht auch komplett ratlos. Daher noch ein Hinweis: Hersbrucker Gegend.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juni 2018)

Ich hab geschummelt und nen Kollegen gefragt - jetzt weiß ich's...


----------



## Cubie (18. Juni 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Entweder alle beim Fußball oder noch besser beim biken.



Ich wollt, ich wäre gestern besser beim biken gewesen...


----------



## coast13 (18. Juni 2018)

ich war am Sonntag auf dem Bike und auf m Sofa beim Fußball. Die Zeit auf dem Bike war definitiv die bessere Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (19. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> geschummelt


Das ist Informationseinholung, damit legitim. Also raus damit.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Juni 2018)

Mir wurd gesagt, das ist bei der Hohenstädter Geißkirche, nahe des Kriegerdenkmals. Handelt sich wohl um einen ehemaligen Zugang wo Erz geschürft wurde...


----------



## Garminator (20. Juni 2018)

Passt . Ist oberhalb des Kriegerdenkmals. Wobei, ob da mal Erz abgebaut wurde entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juni 2018)

Dann wieder was leichtes, was vermutlich alle kennen:


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juni 2018)

Ist tatsächlich leicht. Aber schwer ist leicht was.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2018)

Kommt von dir eigentlich auch mal was sinnvolles?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2018)

Nein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juni 2018)

Ich seh nix


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juni 2018)

Hab ich ja gesagt: Schwer is leicht wos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Juni 2018)

vielleich fehlt´s einfach weng an Gelassenheit, Humor, und der Fähigkeit, einfach über nen gemütlichen Kommentar vom Friiitz schmunzeln zu können... 
hier ist Freizeit, Feierabend, Entspannung, Leute..  ;o) ;o)  
Stress gibts auf der Arbeit doch genuch.... 
- ein Zwinker- statt ein Wut-Smiley hätte da mMn komplett ausgereicht...  ;o) 
DaFriiitz scheint sich perfekt auszukennen - und wenn jedes Rätsel sofort von ihm gelöst würde ("obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht", was mich immer zum grinsen bringt...), wärs doch halb so spannend hier... 
Ansonsten lese ich immer noch fleißig mit, auch wenn ich meist nicht mal raten kann.. 
LG Lisa


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht...für mich persönlich hat er schon lange das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.
Er ist nicht umsonst bei vielen auf der Ignore-Liste, auch bei mir. Aber dummerweise lass ich die Beiträge, vor allem wenn es um das Lösen eines Rätsels von uns geht, trotzdem hin und wieder unnötigerweise anzeigen.

Wie auch immer, hier geht es um Bilderrätsel. Wer weiß, wo die schöne unregelmäßige Treppe runter geht?


----------



## Phantomas (22. Juni 2018)

Könnte zwischen Prethalmühle und Löwengrube Richtung Rasch sein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2018)

Richtig - du darfst weitermachen...


----------



## Phantomas (22. Juni 2018)

Hab gerade bemerkt das das schon Oberpfalz ist , aber so im Randgebiet ! Vielleicht geht das ja trotzdem !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2018)

grüner 1er in Kombination mit dem Velburger Weg (gelb-Strich) am Dillberg, in Fahrtrichtung zur Heinrichsbürg. Vorher geht links der 2er runter zur Kaltenbachquelle bei Hausheim... Tatsächlich Oberpfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (22. Juni 2018)

Ist richhtig ,kennst dich gut aus  in der Opf.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Juni 2018)

Dann wieder schnell zurück nach Franken...
Wo kommt man an dieser schönen Einfahrt vorbei?


----------



## Garminator (24. Juni 2018)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, bin mir aber nicht sicher und rate mal: Mittelburg bei Pommelsbrunn?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juni 2018)

Gut geraten!
Nichtmal @scratch_a , der mit auf der Tour war, hätte es gewusst...
Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## Garminator (24. Juni 2018)

Bin dieses Frühjahr schon zweimal in Mittelburg vorbeigekommen, daher war es vertraut, aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Garminator (26. Juni 2018)




----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2018)

zwischen der Mongolei und Vancouver


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Juni 2018)

Ein Tipp:
Die geometrische Lösung des Problems ("suche den Schnittpunkt des 50. Breitengrades mit dem Großkreis, auf dem Mainz, Charkow, Prag und Vancouver liegen") funktioniert nicht. Das Schild ist insofern nämlich nicht exakt genug.

Prag 50° 5'
Mainz 49° 49'
Vancouver 49° 17'
Charkow 50° 0'


----------



## maddn11 (26. Juni 2018)

Oder einfach Schirradorf?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Juni 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Oder einfach Schirradorf?


Weil ich es genauso gewußt hatte wie Du, habe ich es nicht gesagt. War mir zu einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (27. Juni 2018)

Ja, der 50. Breitengrad 

Ich wohne in einer Ortschaft, die angeblich auf dem 50. liegt. Ein paar km nördlich gibt es eine Stadt, die angeblich auf dem 50. liegt. Und in dieser Stadt gibt es ein Gymnasium, welches behauptet, der Pausenhof liegt auf dem 50. (beide Pos. unterscheiden sich aber in der Entfernung auf der Länge). Ist halt wie immer in der "Werbung"... Biegt sich jeder zurecht, wie er es braucht und rundet fröhlich vor sich hin.

Nicht weit weg von hier gibt es übrigens das sog. Schnittpunktdenkmal: 50. Breitengrad schneidet den 10. östl. Längengrad. Diese Konstellation (Koordinatenkomponente MOD 10 = Rest Null) gibt es in D nur einmal.


----------



## Garminator (27. Juni 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Schirradorf


Richtig, du bist.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> War mir zu einfach


Dann versuch ich das nächste mal deinen Ansprüchen gerechter zu werden.


----------



## maddn11 (27. Juni 2018)




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

Ich war doch dabei!


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## maddn11 (28. Juni 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Burgruine Leienfels.
> Ich war doch dabei!


Richtig!
Fritz, du bist dran...


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Fritz, du bist dran...


Teilnehmer sind vom Raten ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich war doch dabei!


Ist das dann nicht auch zu einfach?


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Teilnehmer sind vom Raten ausgeschlossen!


Stimmt. Deshalb hatte ich ja editiert, aber wohl zu spät.
Mach Du bitte weiter, Lenka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das dann nicht auch zu einfach?


Hab' ich mir auch gedacht .

Und damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat: Ruine Leienfels.

Ein extra schweres Rätsel, damit sich der Fritz nicht langweilt und quengelt .


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hab' ich mir auch gedacht .
> 
> Und damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat: Ruine Leienfels.
> 
> ...


DerFritz quengelt doch nicht.
Aber diesmal weiß er es auch nicht.


----------



## maddn11 (28. Juni 2018)

Das könnte doch Heuchling sein


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Das könnte doch Heuchling sein


Konnte ich nicht wissen. A "Heuchlinger" war ich noch nie. Da bin ich "zu grood oo".

"Grade klare Menschen wär'n ein schönes Ziel. Menschen ohne Rückgrat gibt es schon zuviel."
(Bettina Wegner, "Kinder", "Sind so kleine Hände...")


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> A "Heuchlinger" war ich noch nie. Da bin ich "zu grood oo"


Ob's auch in Nordkorea so geblieben wäre ...



maddn11 schrieb:


> Heuchling


Leider nein. Der gesuchte Ort liegt nordöstlich davon.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ob's auch in Nordkorea so geblieben wäre ....


Ja grood do.

Meine Frau is Koreanerin.
Geboren in Uzbekistan.
So hat man eine differenzierte Sicht auf die beiden Koreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich meine das müsste hier sein
49.371412,11.346232


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 49.371412,11.346232


Auch nicht.
Ich erinnere: wir suchen NORDÖSTLICH von Heuchling. Und im Rücken hab' ich eine nette Abfahrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Juni 2018)

Hm, scheint nicht nur für den Fritz schwer zu sein, daher ein Tipp: ich stehe unweit einer bekannten Sehenswürdigkeit, östlich der A9.


----------



## alpenpass (1. Juli 2018)

sollte die Nordeinfahrt nach Algersdorf sein. Gegenüber und 180 meter höher: Hohenstein...


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Algersdorf


Richtig! Hat aber gedauert, ich dachte, das wird gleicht erkannt ...

@alpenpass Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## alpenpass (4. Juli 2018)

Sorry für die Verspätung, musste den PC die letzten Tage neu aufsetzen  Das Motiv ist wohlbekannt, doch wo steh ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (4. Juli 2018)

Müsste hier sein


----------



## alpenpass (4. Juli 2018)

ging ja schnell - absolut korrekt


----------



## coast13 (4. Juli 2018)

da komm ich oft mit m RR vorbei, daher war s bekannt 
Dann frag ich mal, wo ich bin


----------



## Abkauf (5. Juli 2018)

Meine es zu kennen - sicher in Fanken ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (5. Juli 2018)

Abfahrt von der Houbirg oberhalb von Happurg ?


----------



## coast13 (5. Juli 2018)

Abkauf schrieb:


> Meine es zu kennen - sicher in Fanken ??



Ja, ist in Mittelfranken 



SunTzu schrieb:


> Abfahrt von der Houbirg oberhalb von Happurg ?



nein, ich war südlicher.. is südöstlich von N


----------



## CC. (6. Juli 2018)

Schmausenbuck wäre nicht südöstlich von N, sondern in N...


----------



## coast13 (6. Juli 2018)

ich geb noch mal nen Tipp. @pristo war bei seinem letzten Rätsel gar nicht weit weg von der Stelle


----------



## Garminator (7. Juli 2018)

Kann nur eine Abfahrt von Mimberg ins Schwarzachtal sein.


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2018)

@Garminator 
absolut richtig


----------



## CC. (7. Juli 2018)

mmmh... ist das Richtung Fröschauer oder weiter hinten, wo Pattenhofen gegenüber liegt...?


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2018)

Das ist Richtung Froschauer Weiher runter


----------



## Garminator (7. Juli 2018)

Bitte jemand anders weitermachen, da die Folgen.....




mich für einige Zeit außer Gefecht setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (7. Juli 2018)

Oh, das sieht aber heftig aus. Hoffentlich ist es für dich noch gut gegangen.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2018)

Oha...ich hoffe, dir ist nix schlimmes passiert? 
Ist das Bild ein neues Rätsel?  Falls nein, wo geht's da runter?

Bin heut auch 2x unfreiwillig abgestiegen, allerdings nicht so spektakulär


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Juli 2018)

Oh shit - das klingt nicht gut! Für wie lange musst du pausieren?
Ich bin heut auch fast kopfüber im Thanngraben gelandet, konnt mich grad noch vorm Bach abfangen und außer paar blauen Flecken ist nix passiert.

Aber wir haben dabei die Stelle von der Mimberg-Abfahrt jetzt auch mal live gesehen, allerdings bergauf...


----------



## derwaaal (7. Juli 2018)

Statt fotografieren lieber beide Hände an den Lenker ... (Ihr beide!)
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Garminator (7. Juli 2018)

War in Saalbach. Prellungen und kleine Fraktur Handgelenk. Noch 2 bis 3 Wochen Pause, dann geht es vermtl. wieder. Aber Hauptsache, dem Radl ist nichts passiert. Habe ich gut mit dem Körper abgefedert. Da etwas außerhalb Frankena auch kein Rätselbild.
Danke für die Wünsche


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2018)

Bergstadltrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2018)

Oha... 
Gute Heilung auch von mir!
Hab mich das letzte mal auch schützend unters Rad gelegt


----------



## Garminator (7. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bergstadltrail?


Nein, nur Z-Line. ABer das ist die Stelle nach den Northshores, wo die meisten danach rechts fahren und nur wenige im Wald die kurze Stelle probieren. Überheblichkeit


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2018)

Ah ja, jetzt...kenne die Stelle. Hab sie aber noch nie von unten gesehen  Vermute, dass sie vor 3 Jahren noch nicht so ausgespült war.
Die Arztpraxis in Hinterglemm kennt übrigens @WarriorPrincess auch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Juli 2018)

Dann springen wir mal ein...


----------



## CC. (7. Juli 2018)

Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung @Garminator !


----------



## Abkauf (8. Juli 2018)

Foto: Massendorfer Schlucht ?


----------



## Garminator (8. Juli 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> schnelle Besserung


Danke


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juli 2018)

Abkauf schrieb:


> Foto: Massendorfer Schlucht ?


Nein... die kenn ich nichtmal


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juli 2018)

Gelöscht.


----------



## maddn11 (8. Juli 2018)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, es gäbe einen Daumen runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juli 2018)

Gelöscht.


----------



## CC. (9. Juli 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dann springen wir mal ein...
> Anhang anzeigen 749881


Warum habt Ihr das gemacht?  Gab's etwa Streit??


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Juli 2018)

Das war schon so


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Warum habt Ihr das gemacht?  Gab's etwa Streit??


Gar nicht.
Nach einem Tag kamen mir meine zwei Beiträge doch recht blöde vor.
Deshalb gelöscht.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Gar nicht.
> Nach einem Tag kamen mir meine zwei Beiträge doch recht blöde vor.
> Deshalb gelöscht.



Nur die zwei?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Juli 2018)

Hm, keiner ne Idee?
Vielleicht, wenn man auf diesem Bild hier mehr sieht:


----------



## maddn11 (11. Juli 2018)

Könnte bei der Teufelskirche zwischen Altdorf und Grünsberg sein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Juli 2018)

Ist es auch...
Der Felssturz ist aber recht neu.
Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## maddn11 (11. Juli 2018)

Jetzt mache ich es auch mal schweeer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (11. Juli 2018)

Manchmal ist der Fotoupload echt furchtbar...


----------



## maddn11 (11. Juli 2018)

-


----------



## ragazza (11. Juli 2018)

der Berg Golghata ?


----------



## maddn11 (11. Juli 2018)

Der ist nicht in Franken.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Der ist nicht in Franken.


Noch ehe der Hahn kräht...


----------



## maddn11 (12. Juli 2018)

Tipp: nahe Pottenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beneh (13. Juli 2018)

Führt da zufällig der Paul Pfinzing Weg entlang?


----------



## maddn11 (13. Juli 2018)

beneh schrieb:


> Führt da zufällig der Paul Pfinzing Weg entlang?



Nein, dann wäre es nicht nahe bei Pottenstein


----------



## anytime (13. Juli 2018)

Soranger - von der Leienfels kommend.


----------



## maddn11 (13. Juli 2018)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Soranger - von der Leienfels kommend.



Richtig! Du bist dran...


----------



## anytime (13. Juli 2018)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2018)

Neben Bob Ross?


----------



## anytime (16. Juli 2018)

Gut moeglich, wenn dieser Herr Ross im suedlichen Landkreis Bayreuth lebt.


----------



## Garminator (16. Juli 2018)

Ist das die Kirche von Bärnfels, die man sieht?


----------



## anytime (16. Juli 2018)

Nein, Baernfels ist es nicht - der gesuchte Ort ist weiter noerdlich.


----------



## alpenpass (16. Juli 2018)

edit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (17. Juli 2018)

Traut sich niemand antworten? Also noch ein Tip (Photo): der lustige Kerl hinter mir moechte wohl auf dem schnellsten Weg ins Tal ...


----------



## maddn11 (17. Juli 2018)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Traut sich niemand antworten? Also noch ein Tip (Photo): der lustige Kerl hinter mir moechte wohl auf dem schnellsten Weg ins Tal ...
> Anhang anzeigen 753191



Ich würde mich schon trauen, aber leider bietet weder meine Ortskenntnis noch Google passende Lösungsansätze 
Diesmal hätte ich sogar gute Bilder...


----------



## anytime (17. Juli 2018)

Zu dem lustigen Kerl und den anderen 11 Kunstwerken dort sollten sich dieses Fruehjahr noch 5 weitere gesellen - haetten nicht ein paar Vollpfosten die dafuer bereitliegenden Sockel geklaut.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schon trauen, aber leider bietet weder meine Ortskenntnis noch Google passende Lösungsansätze
> Diesmal hätte ich sogar gute Bilder...


"Woll'n hädd ma uns scho tättn möng oba deaffan homma uns ned traut."
(Karl Valentin)

"Es Mai aufreissa is oafach; dafea eistea ned so leichd." (Unbekannter Künstler in dern 1920ern)

Nachdem alle alles viel besser wissen als ich, sag ich nirgends mehr etwas.


----------



## maddn11 (17. Juli 2018)

Neubürg 
*"Lebensrad" von Wolfgang Pietschmann*


----------



## maddn11 (17. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ..., sag ich nirgends mehr etwas.


Machst du aber doch an vielen Stellen und recht häufig


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Machst du aber doch an vielen Stellen und recht häufig


Bestimmt nicht mehr.
Das überlasse ich lieber den Haberfeldtreibern, die das hinter dem Rücken tun.
"After-Reden verbrauchen sich von selbst." (Der Müllner-Peter aus Sachrang)


----------



## anytime (17. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Neubürg


... ist richtig. Du bist.


----------



## maddn11 (18. Juli 2018)

Wo fahre ich da runter?
P.S. diesmal gibt es keine Mitwisser, ich war alleine unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (18. Juli 2018)

Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn man stürzt, beißt man auf Granit.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> Wenn man stürzt, beißt man auf Granit.


Dann ist das also am Steinbeißer.

Wobei....Du stürzt doch ned, so gut wie du bist.


----------



## maddn11 (18. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dann ist das also am Steinbeißer.
> 
> Wobei....Du stürzt doch ned, so gut wie du bist.



Steinbeißer  Ich kenne nur den Fisch 

Und doch, ich mach schon auch gelegentlich einen mehr oder weniger geglückten Notabstieg 
Aber vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## Cubie (19. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "After-Reden verbrauchen sich von selbst."



Kann ich so bestätigen,
irgendwann lässt die Wirkung von Sauerkraut nach....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

An der Granitkörnung und dem Spatgehalt der Treppe würd ich auf Epprechtsteingranit tippen.

G.


----------



## maddn11 (19. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An der Granitkörnung und dem Spatgehalt der Treppe würd ich auf Epprechtsteingranit tippen.
> 
> G.



Respekt! Hast du schon mal rein gebissen oder bist du Geologe? 
Es ist eine der Abfahrten von der Burg Epprechtstein, du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Respekt! Hast du schon mal rein gebissen oder bist du Geologe?
> Es ist eine der Abfahrten von der Burg Epprechtstein, du bist dran!



Ne des war nur ein Scherz 
Hab am Tag wo dus reingestellt hast sofort erkannt, das das die Treppe hinten runter ist. War da schon des öfteren zum Spielen...und letztens sogar zum Kristalleesuchen unterwegs. Epperer hat viele Kristlladern und eingeschlossene Drusen im Granit. 
Hab nur jetzt erst geantwortetweil ich kein Folgebild hatte 

Hier das ist übriegens im Steinbruch direkt unterhalb:


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

Dann mach ichs mal net so schwer, gesucht ist der Name von dem Felsen.






G.


----------



## maddn11 (19. Juli 2018)

Rudolfstein?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

Puhhh...nö. Also muß man doch einwertig überlegen 
Aber am gleichen Wanderweg gelegen 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2018)

Hoher Stein


----------



## maddn11 (19. Juli 2018)

Dreibrüderfels? Der ist aber am Rudolfstein...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

Falsch und falsch.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne des war nur ein Scherz
> Hab am Tag wo dus reingestellt hast sofort erkannt, das das die Treppe hinten runter ist. War da schon des öfteren zum Spielen...und letztens sogar zum Kristalleesuchen unterwegs. Epperer hat viele Kristlladern und eingeschlossene Drusen im Granit.
> Hab nur jetzt erst geantwortetweil ich kein Folgebild hatte
> 
> ...



Also rein von der Körpergröße, Körperbau und Frisur könnte das optisch auch ich sein....aber spätestens an der Fahrtechnik merkt man dann doch einen Unterschied


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

Echt keiner einen Plan 
Das würde ja bedeuten das keiner diese Trails die da starten kennt 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2018)

Hey, hey, LBJ...be a little more patient today...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

Jetzt steh ich auf´m Schlauch

G.


----------



## RadTotal (21. Juli 2018)

Kleiner Waldstein?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Kleiner Waldstein?



Genauo 

G.


----------



## RadTotal (21. Juli 2018)

Dann mach ich mal mit was leichtem weiter...wie heißt die Brücke auf dem Bild?



 

Und keine Angst, es ist noch kein Herbst...Bild ist schon paar Tage her


----------



## maddn11 (21. Juli 2018)

Ist es die Frankenwaldbrücke?


----------



## maddn11 (21. Juli 2018)

Oder wars Höllentalbrücke...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich auf´m Schlauch
> 
> G.


LB_Jörg...abgekürzt also LBJ - El Bii Dscheii ....
Als der L(yndon).B.J(ohnson). noch des Vollidioten Trump Amtsvorgänger war, wurde skaniert: "Hey, hey, LBJ, how many guys did you kill today..."


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> LB_Jörg...abgekürzt also LBJ - El Bii Dscheii ....
> Als der L(yndon).B.J(ohnson). noch des Vollidioten Trump Amtsvorgänger war, wurde skaniert: "Hey, hey, LBJ, how many guys did you kill today..."



Aha... 

G.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juli 2018)

Servus !
Das weiß man eigentlich. Schönen Sonndach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 755017
> Servus !
> Das weiß man eigentlich. Schönen Sonndach



Du mußt doch erst das Rätsel oben lösen, bevor du das Bild vom Waalfisch posten darfst...oder? 

G.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du mußt doch erst das Rätsel oben lösen, bevor du das Bild vom Waalfisch posten darfst...oder?
> 
> G.


Ich hab die Chronologie nicht eingehalten, ich weiß, hatte das Bildchen halt gerade parat. Es sei mir verziehen. Hab mir mal wieder das Kreuz verrenkt und sitz anstatt zu fahren vorm IBC


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Ich hab die Chronologie nicht eingehalten, ich weiß, hatte das Bildchen halt gerade parat. Es sei mir verziehen. Hab mir mal wieder das Kreuz verrenkt und sitz anstatt zu fahren vorm IBC



Krankenbonus 

G.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juli 2018)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal mit was leichtem weiter...wie heißt die Brücke auf dem Bild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Saaletal, irgendwo da in der Nähe von Isaar ?


----------



## RadTotal (22. Juli 2018)

Die richtige Antwort war bisher noch nicht dabei. 
Aber die Richtung von maddn11 ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Die richtige Antwort war bisher noch nicht dabei.
> Aber die Richtung von maddn11 ist schon sehr gut.



Naja, eigentlich wäre Höllentalsbrücke ja schoh richtig. War zufällig dieses Jahr da wandern, wegen Armkaputtung...heißt die zufällig Teufelssteg???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (22. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich wäre Höllentalsbrücke ja schoh richtig. War zufällig dieses Jahr da wandern, wegen Armkaputtung...heißt die zufällig Teufelssteg???
> 
> G.



Höllentalbrücke ist ja das 12 Millionen Großprojekt welches erst noch gebaut werden soll.
Richtig...ist der Teufelssteg. 
Du bist wieder dran


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Höllentalbrücke ist ja das 12 Millionen Großprojekt welches erst noch gebaut werden soll.
> Richtig...ist der Teufelssteg.
> Du bist wieder dran



Hoffentlich wird das nie dort gebaut...kann man nur sagen 
Zum Glück hab ich noch eines aus dem tiefsten Frankenurwald 







G.


----------



## RadTotal (22. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das nie dort gebaut...kann man nur sagen
> 
> G.



Ich gehör auch zu denen, die das Höllental - so wie es aktuell ist - immer wieder gern besuchen. Auch gern mal zum Wandern. Eine richtig schöne Ecke dort...Tourismus und Natur im Einklang kann ich nur sagen. Wegen der Brücke war heut Bürgerentscheid...sieht leider nicht gut aus. Bei bis zu 200.000 Touristen im Jahr  werde ich das Tal dann wohl meiden...

Genug offtopic...weiter mit Bilder raten


----------



## Cubie (22. Juli 2018)

Oswaldhöhle?


----------



## Schoschi (22. Juli 2018)

Ich würde ja lösen, aber ich hab grad kein weiteres Foto


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juli 2018)

Kannst ja dann das Bild von Lenilein als Rätsel nehmen, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

Oswaldhöhle nein...und ich sehe die fränkischen Kalksteinfranken sind da 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann das Bild von Lenilein als Rätsel nehmen, oder?



Des hab ich doch schon gelöst...Granit ist ja mein Gebiet 

G.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juli 2018)

Dachte, das "Waalfisch" ist nur eine Art von Tipp gewesen (oder hab ich noch was anderes überlesen?)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dachte, das "Waalfisch" ist nur eine Art von Tipp gewesen (oder hab ich noch was anderes überlesen?)



Nö, so heißt der Fels. Auf der anderen Seite unterhalb ist der Käptain Ahab Block 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (22. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich noch eines aus dem tiefsten Frankenurwald


Hasenloch?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2018)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Hasenloch?



Richtich 

G.


----------



## Pornspirit (23. Juli 2018)

Da mitn Radl runter... Respekt!


----------



## Pornspirit (24. Juli 2018)

keiner ne Idee?
Bin umgeben vom Lorenzer Reichswald.


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juli 2018)

Du müsstest in etwa genau da stehen:
*49.439406, 11.260241*


----------



## Pornspirit (25. Juli 2018)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Du müsstest in etwa genau da stehen:
> *49.439406, 11.260241*



 Versenkt!
Du bist


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juli 2018)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob jemand den Felsen kennt.


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2018)

Irgendwo im STB?


----------



## alpenpass (29. Juli 2018)

Könnte aber auch hinten am Wernloch sein?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Juli 2018)

Zwei mal nein.
Im Süden von Nürnberg sind wir nicht unterwegs, eher im Westen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich dürfte das für Nürnbergfranken doch kein Problem sein. Soviel Orte wo alle Bäume geneigt nach links wachsen dürfte es dorten ja auch net geben 

G.


----------



## Pornspirit (30. Juli 2018)

Dann irgendwo bei der Alten Veste?


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Juli 2018)

Sagen wir mal im Fürther Stadtwald. Von der Veste ist es doch ein Stück weg.


----------



## Pornspirit (2. August 2018)

Wie gehts weiter, war noch nicht ganz gelöst oder


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. August 2018)

Ich wollts eigentlich schon recht genau wissen. Man kommt an der Stelle eigentlich oft vorbei wenn man im Stadtwald um den Felsenkeller rum unterwegs ist, sieht sie nur nicht auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (2. August 2018)

[QUOTE="
*
Regeln*

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein - Frankenland 
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein - also bitte nix verwischtes, unscharfes o.ä. ( nein auch		keine Körperteile und möge der Hintern noch so schön sein) 
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.
[/QUOTE]


...


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. August 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.



Die kannte ich so garnicht. Da bin ich jetzt nicht drauf vorbereitet, mag wer anders? 

Hier wär ich gewesen 49.47200,10.91857


----------



## maddn11 (2. August 2018)

Ganz ohne Besserwisserei: das ist der allererste Post. Vermutlich haben aber viele nicht so weit zurück gelesen...

Dann springe ich mal ein, ich habe eine markante Stelle.
Fährt da noch einer oder worauf warten die alle?
Wo ist diese schöne Treppe?


----------



## maddn11 (2. August 2018)

Ganz ohne Besserwisserei: das ist der allererste Post. Vermutlich haben aber viele nicht so weit zurück gelesen...

Dann springe ich mal ein, ich habe eine markante Stelle.
Fährt da noch einer oder worauf warten die alle?
Wo ist diese schöne Treppe?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2018)

Ihr geht auf der falschen Seite vom Geländer den Weg hoch 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (2. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr geht auf der falschen Seite vom Geländer den Weg hoch
> 
> G.


Na wegen dem Gegenverkehr! Die Biker fahren runter...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Na wegen dem Gegenverkehr! Die Biker fahren runter...



Ach so, ja bei dem Laub auf der Treppe würd ich mich da auch net in den Weg stellen 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2018)

Ja, Maddin, ich weiss ja wo es ist.
Von daher wäre es recht unfair, ich sage es nun.

Ich gebe mal Tipp:
Da gibt es eine Kletterführe ganz in der Nähe, die nach "Auckenthaler" benannt ist.


----------



## maddn11 (2. August 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, Maddin, ich weiss ja wo es ist.
> Von daher wäre es recht unfair, ich sage es nun.



Fritz, Wissen ist nicht unfair!


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Fritz, Wissen ist nicht unfair!


Klar. Wissen ist Macht.
Nix wissen, macht auch nix.

Ich halte es trotzdem mit dem *EFFENDI*.
_"Obwohl ich es weiss, sage ich es nicht.
Und protestiere mit Nichtsagen gegen dieses System!"_
(Diese utopisch-kommunistische Haltung des Effendi in "Irgendwie und Sowieso" wurde bereits im "Anti-Düring" von Friedrich Engels und Karl Marx ad absurdum geführt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2018)

Tja, Anwesende sind ja ausgenommen vom Raten.


----------



## Garminator (3. August 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es recht unfair, ich sage es nun.
> 
> Ich gebe mal Tipp:
> Da gibt es eine Kletterführe



Irgendwie erschließt sich mir hier der Sinn des Gesagten nicht. Er redet wirr.


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2018)

Die Treppe befindet sich an einem Kletterfelsen.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Besserwisserei: das ist der allererste Post. Vermutlich haben aber viele nicht so weit zurück gelesen...
> 
> Dann springe ich mal ein, ich habe eine markante Stelle.
> Fährt da noch einer oder worauf warten die alle?
> ...



Mich würde eher interessieren, wer des Treppel alles gfahren ist


----------



## maddn11 (3. August 2018)

Ihr wisst schon alle, was hier eigentlich das Thema ist? ;-)
Ich glaub, es ist ca ein drittel der Leute runter. Brauchst die Namen?


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, wer des Treppel alles gfahren ist


Ich nicht. Bin aber früher schon mal n Stück weitergekommen.


----------



## maddn11 (5. August 2018)

Scheinbar will keiner und die 3 Tage sind um. Es ist eine der Treppen vom Balkenstein (gegenüber Eggloffstein) runter...
Hier der Link zu den angedeuteten Kletterfelsen: https://www.frankenjura.com/klettern/poi/650

Dann mal was erfrischendes bei der Sommerhitze. Wo kann man sich hier abkühlen (oder auch vom Geländer auf eine Steintreppe stürzen)?


----------



## pinguin (6. August 2018)

Felsenbad Pottenstein?


----------



## maddn11 (6. August 2018)

Leider nein. Seeehr kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (6. August 2018)

Ja, das Wasser ist kalt. Egal, wo jetzt genau


----------



## alpenpass (7. August 2018)

Weißenbrunner Naturbad zur Zeit leider zu...


----------



## maddn11 (7. August 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Weißenbrunner Naturbad zur Zeit leider zu...


Richtig!
Du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (7. August 2018)

Bleiben wir beim Nass. Wer kennt den Weiher? Tipp: nicht weit weg ist ne Kneippe mit einer schönen Aussichtsterrasse.


----------



## alpenpass (8. August 2018)

Umwerfende Resonanz...... Tipp 2: er liegt in der erweiterten Umgebung von Erlangen...


----------



## actafool (8. August 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Umwerfende Resonanz...... Tipp 2: er liegt in der erweiterten Umgebung von Erlangen...


Ferienzeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw123 (8. August 2018)

Weiher zwischen Adlitz und Atzelsberg, Schwanenweiher


----------



## alpenpass (9. August 2018)

Gottseidank, Du bist nicht im Urlaub  Damit bist du dran


----------



## mw123 (9. August 2018)

Das nächste Foto muss ein anderer übernehmen, laborier noch an einem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein und darf somit nur auf langweiligen Waldautobahnen rumgurken!
Schöne Ferien


----------



## anytime (11. August 2018)

Dann frag ich mal: "Wo bin ich?"


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (11. August 2018)

...irgendwo in der Nähe Happurger Stausee oder Deckersberg oder Edelweißhütte?


----------



## anytime (11. August 2018)

Der Landkreis stimmt - allerdings stand ich beim Photographieren ziemlich genau auf der Landkreisgrenze.


----------



## Achtzig (11. August 2018)

Ungefähr genau zwischen Glatzenstein und Hans Görgel


----------



## anytime (12. August 2018)

Aktuelle Landkreise 
und: Glatzenstein ist zuweit suedlich.


----------



## Phantomas (12. August 2018)

Hirschbachtal


----------



## anytime (12. August 2018)

Immer noch zuweit im Sueden - ausserdem ist der gesuchte Ort nicht in einem Tal, sondern auf knapp 530m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. August 2018)

Kommt mir seit Tagen bekannt vor, aber fällt mir nicht ein. Daher rate ich mal auf der Anhöhe zwischen Enzenreuth und Morsbrunn?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kommt mir seit Tagen bekannt vor, aber fällt mir nicht ein


Ditto.

Landkreisgrenze .... vielleicht würde eine Ost/West Eingrenzung weiterhelfen?


----------



## anytime (13. August 2018)

Man kommt dort vorbei, wenn man vom Gottvaterberg (oder Hoehlenweg) zum PP faehrt.


----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2018)

Ich tippe mal, du stehst oben auf der Wiese beim Steigenhof... (Gelbpunkt zwischen Eichenstruth und Illafeld)


----------



## anytime (14. August 2018)

Ja, die Sitzgruppe ist am Abzweig zur Einoede Steigenhof - auch "Steigenbauer" genannt. Du bist dran.


----------



## alpenpass (15. August 2018)

ok... dann mach ich mal weiter:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2018)

sieht aus wie ...., ist es aber nicht, daher neues Bild bitte


----------



## alpenpass (19. August 2018)

Es handelt sich um die Felsen in Nähe der Reichelsmühle imTrubachtal... Bitte jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2018)

Wenn keiner will stell ich eins rein.

Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (22. August 2018)

Bitte einen Hinweis.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. August 2018)

Nähe Hollfeld, ist in einem Tal, das Tal heisst?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. August 2018)

Kainachtal?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. August 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kainachtal?



Warm aber falsch 
Fahr mal von Kainach zur ... mühle und von dort aus ins ...tal dann kommst an der Hütte vorbei  

Mehr Hinweise gibts jetzt aber nicht mehr


----------



## Lenka K. (22. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Warm aber falsch


War auch nur geraten .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. August 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> War auch nur geraten .



Den Rest solltest noch zusammen reimen oder erforschen können, so schwer ist das nicht. 
Einen Tip noch kommt ja sonst scheinbar keiner drauf. 
Der Name des Tals beherbergt eine Pflanze welche giftige ätherische Öle enthält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (23. August 2018)

Ich rate mal. Über die Schlötzmühle und dann bei Wonsees ins Wacholdertal.


----------



## microbat (23. August 2018)

32 U 665948 5537967
49.97094°N 11.31425°E

Siehe Fotos unter:
https://www.bergfex.de/sommer/bayer...en-jean-pauls/#images-bergfex.touren.117895-5

 hab´ aber nur Suchbilder aus Frank-reich 

Edit: nochmal Schwein gehabt, der Rebell war schneller...
Trotzdem interessant, was man bei so ´ner nächtlichen Recherche alles findet.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. August 2018)

@SanfterRebell richtig, Du bist dran


----------



## SanfterRebell (24. August 2018)

Wo führt dieser Weg entlang?


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2018)

Von Grünsberg nach Altenthan?


----------



## SanfterRebell (24. August 2018)

Leider nöö. Von deiner Vermutung aus, liegt der Weg in NordNordWestlicher Richtung, in einem anderen Regierungsbezirk.


----------



## SanfterRebell (27. August 2018)

Ohh, sind alle im Urlaub 
Gebe mal einen kleinen Hinweis. Der Weg liegt nördlich nicht weit von Bamberg.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. August 2018)

Burglesau auf dem Weg zur Bergwachthütte unterhalb der Felsen "Fellhorn", "Backschüssel", etc.


----------



## MrRioes (28. August 2018)

Kreuzberg bzw. Semberg bei Dörfleins/Kemmern. Das ist auf dem Weg Richtung Parkplatz in Dörfleins (beim Diller-Keller) vom Wagner/Leichts-Keller kommend. Das ist der Weg, der unten am Berg parallel zum Main entlang führt.


----------



## SanfterRebell (28. August 2018)

Genau  Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrRioes (30. August 2018)

Sorry für die späte Antwort - habe aktuell mit PC Problemen zu kämpfen. Bitte jemand anders weitermachen!


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (1. September 2018)

...ich war nicht im Urlaub, Ahnung hatte ich schon, aber ich weiß es einfach nicht. Tut mit leid @SanfterRebell


----------



## maddn11 (1. September 2018)

Wenn keiner ein Bild hat, ich habe gerade eins gemacht.
Wo habe ich zu abend gegessen?


----------



## Abkauf (2. September 2018)

Zurückgestellt.


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2018)

Erstmal muss das Rätsel von @maddn11 gelöst werden.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-frankenland.740127/


----------



## maddn11 (2. September 2018)

Leute, lasst euch nicht so hängen und schaut mal genauer hin... Himmelsrichtung, markante Punkte, ist doch alles da!
Diesmal hab ich genau nachgesehen und es ist gerade noch Franken.


----------



## Lusio (2. September 2018)

Ist das der Fernsehturm von Spies


----------



## maddn11 (2. September 2018)

Nun ja, die Frage ist nach dem Standpunkt des Fotos und das waren meiner Meinung nach für heute genug Tipps


----------



## Lenka K. (3. September 2018)

Neuhaus-Blick in Krottensee?

Den Turm hab' ich auch erkannt, aber irgendwie passte die Burg nicht dazu. Beim näheren betrachten dann doch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neuhaus-Blick in Krottensee?



Weiß nicht so genau aber:

Im Osten *geht* die *Sonne* auf, im Süden nimmt sie ihren Lauf, im Westen will sie untergehn, im*Norden* ist sie nie zu sehn. ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2018)

Ich werfe mal Zinnberg in die Runde


----------



## maddn11 (3. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neuhaus-Blick in Krottensee?
> 
> Den Turm hab' ich auch erkannt, aber irgendwie passte die Burg nicht dazu. Beim näheren betrachten dann doch ...


Richtig!
Oben bei der Maximiliansgrotte.
Lend, du bist dran...


----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2018)

Mir kam es bekannt vor, bin aber nicht drauf gekommen. Glaub, ich werde alt


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was da auf der Futtertasche steht!
"Hibschl" ??
Ich wusste ja, dass Du n Hübscher bist, aber dass Du es gleich auf Deine Ausrüstung schreibst ...


----------



## static (3. September 2018)

Son of Hibachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2018)

static schrieb:


> Son of Hibachi


Aah, net schlecht!
Taugt des was?
Ok, aber 7,5 kg leider zu schwer für Bikepacking, oder nur für die Stahlwaden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Oben bei der Maximiliansgrotte.
> Lend, du bist dran...



Da ist aber nicht Krottensee, sondern der Zinnberg.
Wo genau warst Du denn nun?





@Lenka K. darf aber trotzdem weiter machen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ok, aber 7,5 kg leider zu schwer für Bikepacking, oder nur für die Stahlwaden.


https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/d...MIov7Z8ref3QIVh4jVCh2_zw0IEAQYBCABEgKOo_D_BwE

Oder such mal nach A4GRILL.
Sowas kannste Dir auch selber basteln


----------



## Lenka K. (3. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aah, net schlecht!
> Taugt des was?
> Ok, aber 7,5 kg leider zu schwer für Bikepacking, oder nur für die Stahlwaden.


Männer .
Wenn du unterwegs unbedingt Grillen musst, nimm doch zu deinem Gaskocher eine Grillplatte (z.B. das hier), die wiegt nur c.1kg .


----------



## Lenka K. (3. September 2018)

Aber zurück zum Thema: wo befindet sich das Teutsche Paradeiß? In Franken, hab' extra geschaut .


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2018)

Würde sagen, oberhalb von Nagel. Mit Startpungkt zu schönem Trail zum Nagler See runter 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (3. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da ist aber nicht Krottensee, sondern der Zinnberg.
> Wo genau warst Du denn nun?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768909
> ...


Es ist genau der mit "Neuhaus-Blick" bezeichnete Punkt auf deiner Karte.
Auf dem Zinnberg ist Wald und da brauchst schon einen Geländewagen...


----------



## Lenka K. (3. September 2018)

@LB Jörg Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber mein Standort hat einen Namen (auf dem Bild sorgfältig wegretuschiert), den du als Einheimischer bestimmt kennst .


----------



## maddn11 (3. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aah, net schlecht!
> Taugt des was?
> Ok, aber 7,5 kg leider zu schwer für Bikepacking, oder nur für die Stahlwaden.


Ich bin damit zufrieden, würde gußeiserne Sachen aber auch noch aufm Rad mitnehmen. Stahlwaden hin oder her...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Es ist genau der mit "Neuhaus-Blick" bezeichnete Punkt auf deiner Karte.
> Auf dem Zinnberg ist Wald und da brauchst schon einen Geländewagen...


Ich dachte das ganze wäre der Zinnberg, da die Maxgrotte meist im Zusammenhang mit dem Zinnberg genannt wird. Aber Danke für deine Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber mein Standort hat einen Namen (auf dem Bild sorgfältig wegretuschiert), den du als Einheimischer bestimmt kennst .



 Verdammt, was da drauf steht hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2018)

...aber zum Glück gibts Guugel 

Petersruh

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...aber zum Glück gibts Guugel
> 
> Petersruh
> 
> G.



Richtig!

Hier gibt's noch Hintergrundinfo zum Teutschen Paradeiß und Petersruh. Ein schönes Fleckchen, wo in weniger trockenen Jahren auch die Wasserflasche nachgefüllt werden kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2018)

Gut dann mach ich mal weiter mit einem aktuellen Bild von gestern, per PhotonenW-Lan aufs I-Pad geholt 
Sollte so jeder kennen....mal gucke.








G.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. September 2018)

Ich glaub', da war ich grad.

Grüsse,
    Effendi


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2018)

Dann raus mit der Sprache 
Das Gewässer sollten doch hier seeeehhhhhhhr viele kennen 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2018)

Fichtelsee bei niedrigen Wasserstand 

Trotzdem arschkalt zum baden ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2018)

Richtig...ja so gute 30cm haben gefehlt 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2018)

Darf gerne wer anderes weiter machen, hab grad keine Bilder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2018)

Ok, wenn keiner will, wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Garminator (9. September 2018)

nö!


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2018)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

3 Tage sind um, Galeriefelsen bei Aufseß.

Neues Bild, wo war ich?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

Ich sehe es schon kommen, das wird wieder nichts, obwohl die Antwort dieses mal sogar im Bild enthalten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikinger (10. September 2018)

Rundweg Mohrenstein bei Obernsees


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

Du musst schon den "Ort" bennen der auf dem Bild ist.


----------



## Bikinger (10. September 2018)

Knockhütte


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

Du bist dran


----------



## Bikinger (10. September 2018)

Hab jetzt nicht alle 259 Seiten durchgeschaut ob es schon mal dran war. Aber ich probiere es mal ...


----------



## Bikinger (11. September 2018)

Hi, keiner ne Idee? Ok kleiner Tipp - das Bild hängt direkt in der Nähe von meinem Standort hier ...


----------



## coast13 (11. September 2018)

Das Motiv kommt mir ja bekannt vor 


 
und du scheinst ja auch in der Nähe von Pottenstein gewesen zu sein.....aber wo genau das Wandbild ist???


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> und du scheinst ja auch in der Nähe von Pottenstein gewesen zu sein.....aber wo genau das Wandbild ist???



Bist schon richtig. Direkt an der Hauswand der Brauerei Mager ...


----------



## Bikinger (11. September 2018)

Korrekt, es ist ein Bild zur Brauerei Mager

Es ist an die Wand in der Strasse Am Stadtgraben in Pottenstein gemalt.

Du bist dran


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2018)

so sieht die Gesamtansicht aus






@coast13  macht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikinger (11. September 2018)

Ja, ich finde sehr schön gemacht

Die Komoot Wandertour 'Pottensteiner Höhenweg' kann ich da empfehlen, eine abwechslungsreiche Wanderung.


----------



## coast13 (11. September 2018)

sollte ich doch mal mehr die Augen aufmachen 

Ok... wo war ich ?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> so sieht die Gesamtansicht aus


Ich wusste doch, das ich das kenne. Gehe ja immer direkt daneben Kaffee trinken 



coast13 schrieb:


> Ok... wo war ich ?


Charlottenruh bei Eschenbach.


----------



## coast13 (11. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Charlottenruh bei Eschenbach.


das ging aber flott...Ja   Charlottenruh bzw. Geiskirche


----------



## Lusio (11. September 2018)

Verdammt hab Heute das selbe Bild gemacht und hab es nicht erkannt.


----------



## derwaaal (13. September 2018)

.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das genau?


Hier - Eschenbacher Geisskirche.

Oberpfalz beginnt -- grob gesagt -- östlich von Pommelsbrunn. Auf OpenTopoMap ist die Regierungsbezirksgrenze als lila Linie eingezeichnet.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. September 2018)

Weiter geht's mit dem Rätseln.

Eine Durchgangshöhle hatten wir schon mal. Hier ein wunderschönes Felsenfenster.




Wo bin ich?


----------



## Garminator (15. September 2018)

Ist das bei Gößweinstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. September 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das bei Gößweinstein?


Nein.

Das mit der Durchgangshöhle war eigentlich ein Tipp, dieses Rätsel steht in der selben Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2018)

Könnte es das Ohrloch bei Bärenfels sein ?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Könnte es das Ohrloch bei Bärenfels sein ?


Nein, falsche Gegend.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2018)

Keiner Lust zum Rätseln oder alle noch auf Spätsommerherbsttouren?

Der gesuchte Ort liegt unweit eines Rätsels, das es von mir schon mal gab (Durchgangshöhle). Er liegt ein bisschen abseits vom Wanderweg, ist aber ausgeschildert und auf allen Karten eingetragen.

Jetzat aber!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. September 2018)




----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2018)

Wetter ist einfach noch zu gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> steht in der selben Gegend


Meinst du damit Gößweinstein?


----------



## Lenka K. (21. September 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Meinst du damit Gößweinstein?


Das wäre sehr weit gefasst.

Wir sind hier wirklich in unmittelbarer nähe meines früheren Durchgangshöhlen/Felsentorrätsels.


----------



## Garminator (21. September 2018)

Dann sage ich Hexentor. Etwas Kramen in der Erinnerung und dank Gugl klappt es dann.






War mal bei einer Wanderung im letzten Winter


----------



## Lenka K. (21. September 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann sage ich Hexentor


Na also, geht doch!

Ich bin schon mindestens dreissig mal da vorbei gerast und erst vor kurzer Zeit mal angehalten, weil ich mir die Felsen hinter dem Hexentor näher anschauen wollte. Dabei hab' ich diesen wunderschönen Naturdenkmal entdeckt, der Abstecher lohnt wirklich.

@Garminator Bitte weitermachen. Übrigens: tolles Foto!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mindestens dreissig mal da vorbei gerast und erst vor kurzer Zeit mal angehalten, weil ich mir die Felsen hinter dem Hexentor näher anschauen wollte.



Mutig


----------



## Garminator (23. September 2018)

Welche Einkehr bei einer Tour?


----------



## SanfterRebell (24. September 2018)

Altenburg in Bamberg


----------



## Garminator (24. September 2018)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Altenburg in Bamberg


Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## SanfterRebell (25. September 2018)

Wo war ich?


----------



## moe92 (25. September 2018)

Kreuzbergkapelle bei Dörfleins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (25. September 2018)

Du bist dran


----------



## Ausreiterin (27. September 2018)

DAS hätt ich sogar auch mal gewusst, nur zu spät nachgeschaut... ;o)


----------



## Garminator (30. September 2018)

moe92 schrieb:


> Kreuzbergkapelle bei Dörfleins


Kommt noch ein Bild?


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. September 2018)

Darf ich mal, als Oberpfälzer, einspringen mit einem Bild (natürlich aus Franken), das eher einen eher modernen kulturellen Aspekt anspricht?


----------



## moe92 (30. September 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kommt noch ein Bild?


Sorry total vergessen, war die Woche bei dem Wetter viel draußen unterwegs


----------



## DirtWizard (1. Oktober 2018)

Staffelberg


----------



## DirtWizard (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich werten den "Gewinner" mal als positive Bestätigung meiner Antwort und mach mal weiter...

Wo steht das Rad da gerade rum?


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. Oktober 2018)

Die Kirche, die zu sehen ist, ist Vierzehnheiligen, Standort dürfte wohl etwas südöstlich sein, Blick über das Maintal.


----------



## DirtWizard (2. Oktober 2018)

Da die Kirche ja Recht einfach ist, muss schon der genaue Standort genannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (2. Oktober 2018)

Ok, dann versuchen wir's mit Aussichtspunkt Vierzehnheiligen / Hohe Eller - ich korrigiere mich - etwa 500 m östlich, leicht nördlich von der Kirche Vierzehnheiligen.


----------



## DirtWizard (2. Oktober 2018)

Kleiner Tipp:

Der "Aussichtspunkt" an dem ich das Foto gemacht habe, hat einen Namen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. Oktober 2018)

Bei OSM heisst er "Victor-von-Scheffel-Blick" ...

Bei Google Maps ist er jedenfalls unter "Aussichtspunkt Vierzehnheiligen / Hohe Eller" zu finden, das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## DirtWizard (2. Oktober 2018)

Victor-von-Scheffel-Blick passt!


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Oktober 2018)

Da wolltest Du es aber sehr genau wissen - das kommt mir a bisserl so vor, wie in dem Witz:

Ein Bayer und ein Preiss werden in München von einem Polizisten wegen Falschparken verwarnt. Gemeinsam bequatschen sie den Polizisten und versuchen zu erreichen, dass er die Strafe zurücknimmt. Irgendwann sagt er: "Also, gut. Ich stelle jedem von euch eine Frage und wer sie richtig beantwortet, bekommt die Strafe erlassen." Er beginnt mit dem Bayern: "Wieviele Zuschauer waren beim letzten Bayernspiel in der Allianz-Arena?" Sagt der Bayer: "Siebzigtausend". Der Polizist sagt: "Richtig, die Strafe ist erlassen." und wendet sich dann an den Preissn: "Name und Adresse der Siebzigtausend ..."

Also hier das neue Rätsel: Was ist das und wo bin ich hier:


----------



## Achtzig (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaub ja, das ist einfach der Versuch jemanden auf dem Foto mittels Schere unkenntlich zu machen weil du versäumt hast sein Einverständnis einzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (5. Oktober 2018)

Gizeh?


----------



## pristo (5. Oktober 2018)

Hinter dem Fotografen befindet sich viel Wasser?


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Oktober 2018)

Jamei, was heisst viel ... aber Wasser schon - ja ich glaub Du bist auf der richtigen Spur!


----------



## pristo (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, dass du an der Scheitelhaltung des RMD-Kanals warst. Auf deinem Bild ist die Mauer, die hier im Bildhintergrund ist, zu sehen.


----------



## pristo (5. Oktober 2018)

Dein Tipp im Oberpfalz-Thread hat mich auf die Spur gebracht .
Interessantes Foto!


----------



## pristo (5. Oktober 2018)

Wo befindet sich diese Brücke?


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Oktober 2018)

Noch Nachtrag:

Yep, war genau auf der anderen Seite. Die Skulptur ist zwischen Freystadt (Landkreis NM, Oberpfalz) und Hilpoltstein (Landkreis Roth, Mittelfranken) am RMD-Kanal, und zwar wenige 100 m von der Grenze zwischen den Landkreisen, also ganz knapp auf fränkischem Gebiet.

Die Skulptur wurde vom Künstler Hannsjörg Voth entworfen. Sie kennzeichnet die Scheitelhaltung des RMD-Kanals und die europäische Hauptwasserscheide zwischen Donau (Schwarzes Meer) und Rhein (Nordsee). Die Skulptur besteht aus zwei Teilen auf beiden Seiten des Kanal, die in der Flucht angelegt sind, so dass man, wenn man drüberpeilt, ein solches Bild sieht:




(Quelle Wikipedia, Autor Andreas Scherer, veröffentlicht unter Creative Commons Lizenz)​
So - bitte weitermachen - das ist kein Rätsel, das Rätsel ist eins drüber, weil @pristo wieder mal ziemlich schnell war.


----------



## pristo (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp:
Die Brücke, 2003 gebaut, befindet sich in einer mittelfränk. Kleinstadt, die wegen einer Veranstaltung weltweit bekannt ist.


----------



## coast13 (6. Oktober 2018)

Du bist bei Roth, An bzw auf der Stiebertalbrücke


----------



## pristo (6. Oktober 2018)

coast13 schrieb:


> Du bist bei Roth, An bzw auf der Stiebertalbrücke



Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (6. Oktober 2018)

Bin da erst kürzlich drüber... aber von der anderen Seite kommend. 

Hier jetzt n Bild von ner Flachland-Runde... wo bin ich


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir war da nicht so viel los ... 
Mache aber nicht mit, da ich keine Fotos habe, bin nur Touri.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp:
Es ist nicht die Karlsbrücke in Prag.


----------



## coast13 (8. Oktober 2018)

Braucht s noch nen weiteren Tipp oder sind noch alle beim Erholen vom WE? 
War ja klasse Radlwetter ! 
Einen kleinen geb ich: Unweit ist ein See, der mit A beginnt


----------



## Garminator (9. Oktober 2018)

Dann sag ich mal: Ornbau


----------



## coast13 (9. Oktober 2018)

Richtig!! 
Du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (9. Oktober 2018)

Wo steht das Häuschen?


----------



## Lusio (9. Oktober 2018)

In Dörnhof


----------



## Garminator (10. Oktober 2018)

Das ging ja schnell. Ich hatte noch Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2018)

Wo versteckt sich die Bank?


----------



## Lusio (12. Oktober 2018)

Zu schwer oder sind bei dem Wetter alle draußen.
Hier ein Tipp: Wenn man auf den Bank sitzt sieht man Richtung einer Universitätsstadt.


----------



## Florian (12. Oktober 2018)

Lillingshof, rechts ist der Flugplatz?


----------



## Lusio (12. Oktober 2018)

Ja Florian auch mal wieder activ richtig ist ja deine Gegend. Du bist dran


----------



## Florian (12. Oktober 2018)

Das war vermutlich schonmal, aber ich find sonst nix passendes!


----------



## Garminator (12. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das nicht oben am Glatzenstein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (12. Oktober 2018)

Offensichtlich zu einfach!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Garminator (13. Oktober 2018)

Florian schrieb:


> zu einfach


Nicht unbedingt. Aber da war ich die letzte Zeit bestimmt einmal die Woche.
Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Bild.


----------



## Garminator (14. Oktober 2018)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal eine Reihe mit Bänken. Greifen wir das wieder auf. Wo steht die Bank?


----------



## Garminator (15. Oktober 2018)

Ein Hinweis: Ist knapp über 600 Meter


----------



## Garminator (17. Oktober 2018)

Eine weitere Hilfe: Nähe der Grenze zwischen Landkreis Forchheim und Nürnberger Land


----------



## Lusio (17. Oktober 2018)

Des müste dann ja in der Gegend von Speis sein


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Oktober 2018)

Mir kommt's irgendwie bekannt vor. Ist es bei Hiltpoltstein?


----------



## Garminator (17. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hiltpoltstein


schon heiß


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Oktober 2018)

Aussichtspunkt Silberecke auf der Hexenküche?
Geraten ...


----------



## Garminator (18. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt Silberecke


Richtig, auf dich ist halt Verlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> halt Verlass


Wie gesagt, GERATEN, nicht gewusst. 

Es gab ja mal ein Bankrätsel aus Stierberg, bei dem ich felsenfest überzeugt war, das es die Hexenküche Bank gewesen sein muss. Hab's mir daher gemerkt ...

Aber auf ein neues. Wo gab's neulich dieses Farbenspiel?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2018)

Keiner beisst an?

Wir sind hier in einer gut besuchten Ecke östlich der A9 ...


----------



## Garminator (22. Oktober 2018)

Östlich der A 9 ist noch ganz schön viel Franken.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2018)

OK, der nächste Tipp: ins Feindesland (a.k.a. Oberpfalz ) ist es nicht mehr weit.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> OK, der nächste Tipp: ins Feindesland (a.k.a. Oberpfalz ) ist es nicht mehr weit.


Gemäß der Kriminaltypologie der bayrischen Stämme, nachzulesen beim Heimatpfleger Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch ("Ein krimineller Streifzug durch die bayrischen Volksstämme") sind die Grenzen der Oberpfalz ja höchst volatil: "Im Nordosten des Freistaats ist der Oberpfälzer zu Hause, ein schweigsamer, rauer und in sich gekehrter Zeitgenosse. Zu gutmütig für den brutalen Raub, zu schweigsam für die beredte Hochstapelei, zu charakterstark für billige Enkelbetrügereien ist sein dunkles Metier seit jeher das des Grenzsteinverrückens. So soll es noch im 19. Jahrhundert Bauern in Waldsassen gegeben haben, deren schmale Feldstreifen bis weit ins Tschechische, manchmal ins Polnische oder sogar ins Russische hineinreichten."


----------



## Garminator (23. Oktober 2018)

Das hilft uns aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Oktober 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das hilft uns aber auch nicht weiter


Ein weiterer Tipp: wir befinden uns in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Pegnitztal.


----------



## alpenpass (24. Oktober 2018)

ist das evtl. bei Hartenstein?


----------



## Garminator (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag mal zwischen Velden und Neuhaus, westlich der Pegnitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (24. Oktober 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hartenstein


Ist richtiiiiiig! 

Da das Rätseln diesmal recht zach war, werde ich nicht auf dem genauen Standort beharren. Zu sehen ist die Burg Hartenstein vom Westen, ich stehe auf einem Weg (WW 1), der hinauf in den Ort führt, hier.

Hätte gedacht, dass die Stelle vielen bekannt sein wird, ich fahre da immer entlang, wenn ich vom Ankatal zur Petershöhle möchte. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Garminator (24. Oktober 2018)

So hab ich es noch nie gesehen. Liegt vielleicht am Tunnelblick, wenn man da hoch muss.


----------



## scratch_a (24. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren erst vor paar Wochen in Hartenstein, haben aber direkt im Ort geparkt und sind dann direkt hoch zum Hirtenberg und dann weiter zur Petershöhle. @WarriorPrincess ist aktuell dort in der Jugendherberge und da sie schon öfter dort war, hätte sie das Bild kennen können. Hatte sie wohl letztes WE nicht gesehen


----------



## alpenpass (25. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist richtiiiiiig!
> 
> Da das Rätseln diesmal recht zach war, werde ich nicht auf dem genauen Standort beharren. Zu sehen ist die Burg Hartenstein vom Westen, ich stehe auf einem Weg (WW 1), der hinauf in den Ort führt, hier.
> 
> Hätte gedacht, dass die Stelle vielen bekannt sein wird, ich fahre da immer entlang, wenn ich vom Ankatal zur Petershöhle möchte. Wie macht ihr das?


Den genauen Standort hätte ich auch nicht gewusst.  aber ich dachte mir, das es  die südwestliche Ansicht sein könnte.
Zu Deiner Frage, ich fahre gern übers Kipfental-Velden-Bergstrasse-Grünstrich-  gibt aber auch noch varianten (blaustrich Blaupunkt)...
 Bild kommt heut Abend.


----------



## alpenpass (26. Oktober 2018)

sorry, bin mit Bildern blank. Mag bitte jemand anders weitermachen?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (26. Oktober 2018)

Den Steinen nach irgendwas Richtung Fichtelgebirge, oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Oktober 2018)

Florian schrieb:


> Den Steinen nach irgendwas Richtung Fichtelgebirge, oder?


 

Aber was genau?


----------



## Garminator (26. Oktober 2018)

Steinkreis neben Goethefelsen, in den sich DaFriiitz zum Sinnieren zurückzieht?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Oktober 2018)

Wunsiedel, Luisenburg Felsenlabyrinth ?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2018)

Beides falsch.
DaFriitz zieht sich zum Sinnieren in den Keller zurück, wo die vielen Gitarren stehen.

Das Bild ist auf dem Gipfel eines Berges.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Oktober 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> DaFriitz zieht sich zum Sinnieren in den Keller zurück, wo die vielen Gitarren stehen.





Schneeberg


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Schneeberg


Yes please.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Oktober 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Yes please.


Danke, Bild kommt später aber desto länger ich dein Bild ansehe desto mehr entdecke ich


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2018)

Ist der Schneeberg Gipfel jezt auch zum Opfer der Steinmännermanie geworden? 
War ein Paar Jahre nimmer dort und kann mich nicht erinnern, so was dort gesehen zu haben ...
Sonst hätte ich nämlich auch auf Schneeberg getippt .


----------



## coast13 (28. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist der Schneeberg Gipfel jezt auch zum Opfer der Steinmännermanie geworden?
> .


.... ja, krass wie diese Steinmännchen überall sprießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hier spriessen keine Steinmännchen






Wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt wo ich war?


----------



## actafool (28. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hier spriessen keine Steinmännchen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 788813
> 
> Wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt wo ich war?



Man sieht den Bahnhof Behringersmühle.
Aussichtspunkt Burg Gößweinstein?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Oktober 2018)

actafool schrieb:


> Man sieht den Bahnhof Behringersmühle.
> Aussichtspunkt Burg Gößweinstein?




Warm aber der Aussichtspunkt heisst anders.


----------



## actafool (28. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Warm aber der Aussichtspunkt heisst anders.


Felsensteig?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wo ich war


Hier 






Aussichtsspunkt Bellevue auf der Martinswand/Obere Gössweinsteiner Wände.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bingo, mach weiter


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Oktober 2018)

Hab' das Bild auch im Rätselordner gespeichert, aber @FrankoniaTrails war schneller .

Daher was anderes, aber leichtes, nicht, dass hier wieder wie beim Hartenstein Ratlosigkeit herrscht!


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2018)

Beim Rennerfelsen zwischen Rabenstein und Oberailsfeld?


----------



## bedaZ (30. Oktober 2018)

Applauskurve nennt man das unter Kletterern. Sehr gut zum Pennen wenns regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (30. Oktober 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Beim Rennerfelsen zwischen Rabenstein und Oberailsfeld


Ist richtig!



bedaZ schrieb:


> Applauskurve nennt man das unter Kletterern. Sehr gut zum Pennen wenns regnet


Ja, zum Pennen, denn zum Klettern gibt's da für uns Softmoverinnen nix .

@Garminator war schneller, daher bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Oktober 2018)

bedaZ schrieb:


> Sehr gut zum Pennen wenns regnet


Obdachlos?


----------



## Garminator (1. November 2018)

Endlich ein neues Bild:


----------



## LeFritzz (1. November 2018)

Weg zum Schneeberg.
Kurz vor dem letzten Abzweig nach rechts, wo es nochmal steiler wird.


----------



## Lusio (1. November 2018)

..


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem letzten Abzweig nach rechts


Das ging ja schnell, war vermutlich zu einfach. Ist der sogenannte 1000 Meter Stein. War da gestern unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2018)

Bitte jemand anders Bild posten. Komme grad nicht dazu.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. November 2018)

Na dann stell ich mal eins rein. Ist wahrscheinlich eh fix gelöst 

Wie heisst der Ort wo ich durch fuhr?





Mal gucken wer sich dort schon mal hoch gequält hat


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2018)

Da braucht es vermutlich Hilfe


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. November 2018)

Der Ort befindet sich in der Gemeinde von Gößweinstein

Der kahle einzelne Baumstamm sollte markant sein


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2018)

Wegen der Leitplanke tippte ich auf die Straße von Behringersmühle hoch nach Gößweinstein. Nur an den Baum kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Mit dem Renner und ner "Heldenkurbel" hat man keinen Blick mehr für die Landschaft.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2018)

Ist es auf der Strasse von Behringersmühle nach Moritz? Die gab ich mir genau einmal, seitdem quäle ich mich lieber gleich den Wanderweg hoch .


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist es auf der Strasse von Behringersmühle nach Moritz? Die gab ich mir genau einmal, seitdem quäle ich mich lieber gleich den Wanderweg hoch .


Gehört Moritz denn zur Gemeinde Gößweinstein, nicht Behringersmühle?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Behringersmühle


Heimatkunde: es gibt keine Gemeinde Behringersmühle, alles Gemeinde Gössweinstein. BayernAtlas hilft.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist es auf der Strasse von Behringersmühle nach Moritz? Die gab ich mir genau einmal, seitdem quäle ich mich lieber gleich den Wanderweg hoch .



Das Moritz lasse ich gelten. Es ist Moritz. 
49.780740, 11.313543

Den Wanderweg von kurz nach der Riesenburg hoch, schaffe ich nicht, da habe ich einmal hoch geschoben. Die Strasse hoch ist mir da lieber. Mit 30/50 geht das schon ganz  geschmeidig.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. November 2018)

Ich fahre immer direkt von Behringersmühle über Pfaffenstein hoch, bzw. Stempfermühle-Pfaffenstein-Moritz.

Aber weiter geht's mit dem Rätseln:






Die Kletterer sind, wie so oft, im Vorteil .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Kletterer sind, wie so oft, im Vorteil .


"Seelig sind die Skifahrer" (Leben des Brian)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer direkt von Behringersmühle über Pfaffenstein hoch, bzw. Stempfermühle-Pfaffenstein-Moritz.



Ist das der Wanderweg gegenüber der Sachsenmühle? 
Der ist ja auch nicht gerade einfacher als die Strasse


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2018)

Also ich fahr meist da hinauf...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 792849
> 
> Also ich fahr meist da hinauf...



Okay, probiere ich mal. Ich habe die beiden Varianten schon mal probiert. Die obere Einstiegsposition war schieben angesagt. Der Einstieg von der Sachsenmühle aus geht ist aber auch ne quälerei.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Seelig sind die Skifahrer


Die auch, bzw. die werden's auch. Aber noch hapert's a bissl mim Schnee .


----------



## Lenka K. (8. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> gegenüber der Sachsenmühle


Naa, gegenüber der Stempfermühle. Der ehemals sehr schöne Trail richtung Behringersmühle, dessen erste Hälfte vor etwa 3 Jahren durchs Abholzen gelitten hat und jetzt zusehends verkrautet. Dann links auf Waldweg ri. Pfaffenstein/Moritz.

Das Direttissimastück zwischen 400 und 450 M.ü.M. auf Fritz's Bild ist nämlich auch nicht ohne ...


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naa, gegenüber der Stempfermühle. Der ehemals sehr schöne Trail richtung Behringersmühle, dessen erste Hälfte vor etwa 3 Jahren durchs Abholzen gelitten hat und jetzt zusehends verkrautet. Dann links auf Waldweg ri. Pfaffenstein/Moritz.
> 
> Das Direttissimastück zwischen 400 und 450 M.ü.M. auf Fritz's Bild ist nämlich auch nicht ohne ...


Diese "Direttisima" ab dem "Marterl" ist aber auf Betonsteinen; erst ab der Kurve Schotter.
Die Schwierigkeit liegt nicht in der objektiven Steilheit, sondern darin, dass nach der Auffahrt bis zu dem "Marterl" man erst mal im Ausruhmodus ist und dann wieder steil losfahren soll. Lässt sich abmildern durch "Hunger, Pippi, Kalt" (Pause, Trinken, Essen) und dann fahren oder ohne Anhalten gleich weiter.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der ehemals sehr schöne Trail richtung Behringersmühle, dessen erste Hälfte vor etwa 3 Jahren durchs Abholzen gelitten hat und jetzt zusehends verkrautet.


Da bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren ... muss ich mal wieder hin dann guck ich mal ...


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Wie man am besten rauf nach Moritz kommt hätten wir jetzt geklärt.

Aber irgendwie ist dabei das Rätsel auf der Strecke geblieben. Deshalb ein Tipp: wir sind wieder östlich der A9 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Deshalb ein Tipp: wir sind wieder östlich der A9 .


Nicht mein Revier


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2018)

Wie bereits einmal festgestellt: Östlich der A9 ist noch ganz schön viel Franken.


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. November 2018)

Da die Erde ja bekanntlich eine Kugel ist, ist östlich der A9 auch westlich der A9


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Da die Erde ja bekanntlich eine Kugel ist, ist östlich der A9 auch westlich der A9



Nein!
Denn:


> Der *Nullmeridian* ist derjenige Meridian (ein senkrecht zum Erdäquator stehender und von Nord- zu Südpol verlaufender Halbkreis), von dem aus die geografische Länge nach Osten und Westen gezählt wird.


Mehr hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullmeridian


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Fehlt nur noch der Eff ... ähm @DaFriiitz  .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der Eff ... ähm @DaFriiitz  .



Es braucht noch nen Tipp so als Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nein!
> Denn:
> 
> Mehr hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullmeridian



Hallelujah.

In welche Richtung geht es weiter, wenn Du vom Meridian 170°E nach 180°E und dann weiter gehst?
Nach Osten oder nach Westen?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Na gut, noch ein Tipp: den Felsen erkennt vermutlich keiner, weil ihn alle beim Vorbeifahren im Rücken haben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Na gut, noch ein Tipp: den Felsen erkennt vermutlich keiner, weil ihn alle beim Vorbeifahren im Rücken haben.


Wie kann man an etwas vorbei fahren das hinter einem ist?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Weil man zuerst vorbeifährt und dann liegt's hinter einem .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Weil man zuerst vorbeifahrt und dann liegt's hinter einem .



Dann hat man ja wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance den Felsen gesehen zu haben


----------



## SuShu (10. November 2018)

Ankatalwand


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ankatalwand


Bei Rupprechtstegen.

@SuShu Du bist dran!


----------



## Garminator (11. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ankatalwand


Schade, dass du so schnell aufgelöst hast. Der Diskurs davor wäre es wert gewesen, noch weiter zu gehen.


----------



## bärlein (11. November 2018)

Dieses Bild stelle ich im Auftrag und auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von @SuShu ein. Wo befindet sich diese "Drachenhöhle"?
Dürfte nicht ganz nicht ganz leicht zu erraten sein, obwohl sicher viele Radler dort vorbeikommen.


----------



## SuShu (11. November 2018)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. November 2018)

Da bin ich gespannt. Schaut auf jeden Fall toll aus und das holde Fräulein ist auch schon entkommen - Happy End.


----------



## Florian (12. November 2018)

Würde irgendwie gut zum Chinagarten bei Heroldsberg passen.


----------



## SuShu (12. November 2018)

Florian schrieb:


> Würde irgendwie gut zum Chinagarten bei Heroldsberg passen.


Dazu passen - vielleicht, dazu gehören - nein.
Ein Tipp: Mittelfranken passt, der Landkreis ist falsch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

Bin an dem Ding scho mal vorbei weiß aber nimmer wo des war. Im STB wars ned obwohl da auch so a Spiritstelle gibt. Da passt aber ka zugedecktes Auto nei


----------



## SuShu (13. November 2018)

Am STB ist es nicht, aber Nürnberg ist schon mal ganz warm.


----------



## alpenpass (13. November 2018)

ist es vielleicht in der Nähe der Zabo-Trails?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> ganz warm.


 ganz warm ist nicht heiss. Stein?


----------



## SuShu (13. November 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ist es vielleicht in der Nähe der Zabo-Trails?


Ein bißchen weiter Richtung Osten musst du dich schon noch verirren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

Erlenstegen?
Behringersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (13. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ein bißchen weiter Richtung Osten musst du dich schon noch verirren.


Hmm, dacht ich mir fast.  Ich könnte mir die Stelle auch gut in der Nähe der Kleingartenkolonie Rehhof vorstellen, dahinter gibts ein paar kleinere Wege, wo man in den Wald einsteigt...


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2018)

U.....?


----------



## SuShu (13. November 2018)

Weit im Osten des Nürnberger Reichswalds leben die Drachen auf der mittleren von drei bewohnten Lichtungen. Nur wenige Biker scheinen sich dorthin zu verirren, obwohl ein offizieller Wanderweg an ihrer Behausung vorbeiführt. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch schon wieder ausgezogen, dass sie keiner kennt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Weit im Osten des Nürnberger Reichswalds leben die Drachen auf der mittleren von drei bewohnten Lichtungen.



Der Beginn einer spannenden Gute Nacht Geschichte.


----------



## SuShu (14. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der Beginn einer spannenden Gute Nacht Geschichte.


Eher der Hinweis, sich die Region einmal in der Satellitenansicht bei Google Maps anzuschauen. Aber gut, ein letzter Tipp:

Du möchtest die Drachen finden?
Dann musst du dich schon etwas schinden.
Erst zwischen der drei, der sechs und der neun
kannst du dich an ihrem Anblick erfreu´n.
Folge den Punkten, erst rot und dann blau.
Die führen dich zu ihrem Bau.


----------



## Achtzig (14. November 2018)

Auch ohne Plan und Folgebild: Auf alle Fälle ein tolles Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2018)

Vorallem die Hinweise toll geschrieben, erinnert an die Kinderrateseite in Zeitschriften. 
Das ist jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Erst zwischen der drei, der sechs und der neun
> kannst du dich an ihrem Anblick erfreu´n.



A3, A6 und A9 das sind die Autobahnen



SuShu schrieb:


> auf der mittleren von drei bewohnten Lichtungen.



Birnthon wäre die mittlere Lichtung von 3 Stück in Reihe welche bewohnt sind (Moosbach, Birnthon, Brunn)



SuShu schrieb:


> Folge den Punkten, erst rot und dann blau.


Rot Punkt und dann Blau Punkt führen zum "Herrensitz Birnthon" und zur "Big Horn Ranch"





Der Blaupunkt geht aber noch weiter bis Netzstall, das wäre auch eine Lichtung von 3en zwischen 3, 6 und 9


----------



## SuShu (14. November 2018)

@FrankoniaTrails: Ja, ja, die vielen blauen und roten Punkte bei Nürnberg können schon irritieren. Aber Moosbach liegt südlich der A6, also außerhalb des beschriebenen Dreiecks und gehört außerdem schon zu Feucht. Mit den drei "bewohnten Lichtungen" waren Brunn, Netzstall und Birnthon gemeint. Alle drei gehören noch zu Nürnberg.
Von Nürnberg-Fischbach kommst du über den Rotpunkt nach Brunn und von dort über den Blaupunkt direkt nach Netzstall, die mittlere der "bewohnten Lichtungen".
Diesen Sommer haben wir auf dem Weg durch Netzstall das "Drachen-Ensemble" gefunden. Ob es noch dort ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Man verirrt sich wirklich nicht oft dorthin, da es einfach genug bessere Strecken gibt. Früher verlief der Blaupunkt zwischen Netzstall und Birnthon noch ein Stück über einen Trail an einem kleinen Graben entlang. Der war ganz nett. Aber inzwischen wurde der Wanderweg dort auf die Schotterpiste verlegt und der Trail wächst völlig zu.

Aber danke für´s Auflösen. Jetzt habe ich schon gedacht, ich muss mir für euch noch eine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte ausdenken


----------



## LeFritzz (14. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails: Ja, ja, die vielen blauen und roten Punkte bei Nürnberg können schon irritieren. Aber Moosbach liegt südlich der A6, also außerhalb des beschriebenen Dreiecks und gehört außerdem schon zu Feucht. Mit den drei "bewohnten Lichtungen" waren Brunn, Netzstall und Birnthon gemeint. Alle drei gehören noch zu Nürnberg.
> Von Nürnberg-Fischbach kommst du über den Rotpunkt nach Brunn und von dort über den Blaupunkt direkt nach Netzstall, die mittlere der "bewohnten Lichtungen".
> Diesen Sommer haben wir auf dem Weg durch Netzstall das "Drachen-Ensemble" gefunden. Ob es noch dort ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Man verirrt sich wirklich nicht oft dorthin, da es einfach genug bessere Strecken gibt. Früher verlief der Blaupunkt zwischen Netzstall und Birnthon noch ein Stück über einen Trail an einem kleinen Graben entlang. Der war ganz nett. Aber inzwischen wurde der Wanderweg dort auf die Schotterpiste verlegt und der Trail wächst völlig zu.
> 
> Aber danke für´s Auflösen. Jetzt habe ich schon gedacht, ich muss mir für euch noch eine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte ausdenken



Großartig, R... @SuShu . Hab mich herrlich amüsiert über Dein Bilderrätsel.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. November 2018)

Super @SuShu !
Also wenn Du willst darfste gleich nochmal eins reinstellen.

Habe imo eh keine gescheiten Bilder zur Hand.

Übrigens in der BR Mediathek gibt es einen Bericht über den Nürnberger Reichswald. Sehr interessant ... Wurde komplett von Hand gesät ...


----------



## SuShu (15. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Großartig, R... @SuShu . Hab mich herrlich amüsiert über Dein Bilderrätsel.


Du solltest raten, nicht dich amüsieren.


----------



## SuShu (15. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Super @SuShu !
> Also wenn Du willst darfste gleich nochmal eins reinstellen.



Netter Versuch, aber eine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte gibt es heute keine.


----------



## SuShu (15. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Habe imo eh keine gescheiten Bilder zur Hand.



Na dann, ich habe tatsächlich noch etwas gefunden.

Wo durfte ich diese holde Schönheit bewundern:


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2018)

Wo, das weiss ich nicht, dafür weiss ich, was:
eine Raupe einer Ahorn Rindeneule .


----------



## SuShu (15. November 2018)

Und an diesem idylischen Plätzchen stand der Baum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (16. November 2018)

...mal raten: ist es die Pegnitz in der Nähe von Hammer?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. November 2018)

Sieht aus wie eine Stelle der Rednitz zwischen Stein und Katzwang.


----------



## SuShu (16. November 2018)

Es ist die Pegnitz, aber nicht bei Hammer.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2018)

Naja, nicht bei, aber der Hammer.


----------



## bärlein (16. November 2018)

...die Pegnitz bei Vorra?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. November 2018)

irgendwo hier ist es sicher dabei. Vielleicht hilft dem ein oder anderen die Karte mit den Hinweisen weiter






Ich mach jetzt erstmal Augenpflege


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. November 2018)

Ah, da ist ja wieder die A9, die die Welt in östlich und westlich unterteilt


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ah, da ist ja wieder die A9, die die Welt in östlich und westlich unterteilt


Nein, in westlich und östlich. 
Und auf der Karte oben ist Laff das Zentrum der Welt.
Die Linie von Nord- zum Südpol geht ja auch genau durch.


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. November 2018)

Außerdem, ist doch schon gelöst von @bärlein:

Siehe hier: https://mapio.net/pic/p-43033253/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (16. November 2018)

...hätte auch schon ein Bild, darf ich schon?


----------



## SuShu (16. November 2018)

Korrekt, die Pegnitzinsel in Vorra.


----------



## SuShu (16. November 2018)

@FrankoniaTrails: Da gibt es aber noch ganz schön viel Pegnitz nördlich von Neuhaus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails: Da gibt es aber noch ganz schön viel Pegnitz nördlich von Neuhaus.



Ja, aber nicht zum Kanu fahren.
Die Karte stammt von einer Kanutenseite, wo sonst soll man  nach Wasserstufen suchen . 
Das Nördlich sind nur die Quellzuläufe von Pegnitz und der Fichtennohe Quelle.

Ansonsten, von Neuhaus nach Pegnitz (Stadt) ist es ja auch noch ein ganz schönes Stückchen.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegnitz_(Fluss)


----------



## bärlein (17. November 2018)

...wo befindet sich Jim Knopf?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. November 2018)

Vielleicht im Miniaturland Treuchlingen, die haben Stellenweise im Hintergrund so knallige blaue Wände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2018)

Wo siehst du eine blaue Wand?


----------



## bärlein (17. November 2018)

Treuchtlingen ist ganz kalt. Ein Tipp: der gesuchte Ort befindet sich nördlich davon und die blaue Wand war tatsächlich der stahlblaue Himmel über Franken am Freitag ;-)


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. November 2018)

Die Tipps werden immer besser ... ein Blick in die Landkarte verrät dem, der's nicht eh schon ahnt: Nördlich von Treuchtlingen ist nicht nur ziemlich viel Franken, sondern fast ganz Franken ...


----------



## bärlein (17. November 2018)

okay, noch ein Tipp: Jim Knopf befindet sich in einem urbanen Umfeld.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. November 2018)

bärlein schrieb:


> und die blaue Wand war tatsächlich der stahlblaue Himmel über Franken am Freitag ;-)



Ist mir garnicht so aufgefallen. Naja ich war ja auch damit beschäftigt den Weg im Laub zu suchen 



bärlein schrieb:


> urbanen Umfeld.



Nürnberg, Fürth, Bayreuth, Neuenmarkt Wirsberg.

Keine Ahnung wo ein  Torbogen mit Eisenbahn stehen könnte.


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. November 2018)

Interessanterweise ist ja auf der Lok ein Schild "Rosenheim" angebracht.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ist ja auf der Lok ein Schild "Rosenheim" angebracht.


"Out of Rosenheim" also.
"Dunno the hell where it is. Must be somewhere over in fuckin' Germany."


----------



## bärlein (17. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nürnberg, Fürth, Bayreuth, Neuenmarkt Wirsberg.


warm, sehr warm vielleicht hilft ein größerer Ausschnitt:


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegnitz_(Fluss)


Interessanter Artikel, mit Bachkreuzung und Wasserberg.


----------



## pristo (18. November 2018)

Das könnte in Bauernfeind sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (18. November 2018)

Stimmt ist in Bauernfeind, du bist dran!


----------



## pristo (18. November 2018)

Das Tor ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, obwohl ich dort lang genug rumgekurvt bin. Weißt du wo es genau ist?


----------



## pristo (18. November 2018)

Wo befindet sich dieses Schlösschen?


----------



## bärlein (18. November 2018)

das Tor ist bei der Kirche an der Zengerstraße


----------



## pristo (18. November 2018)

bärlein schrieb:


> das Tor ist bei der Kirche an der Zengerstraße



Muss ich mal besser aufpassen, wenn ich mal wieder dort bin. Danke!

Hab´s grad auf Google Earth gefunden. Befindet sich genau gegenüber des Eingangs
zur Kirche St. Willibald.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2018)

Nochmals zur Pegnitz:

die Pegnitz und das Pegnitztal vor 40 Jahren in einem Film von Dieter Wieland.


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. November 2018)

*Schloß Mörlach bei Hilpoltstein, Landkreis Roth*

Aus Wikipedia:

_"Das ortseingesessene Geschlecht der Mörlacher wird seit dem frühen 12. Jahrhundert genannt. Das jetzige Rokokoschloss wurde 1775 von Christoph Adam Carl von Imhoff anlässlich seiner Rückkehr aus Indien und Vermählung mit Luise Franziska Sophie von Schardt erbaut. Er legte ein dreistöckiges Schloss nach englischer Bauart mit 112 Fenstern an. Die Stuckarbeiten wurden vom Nürnberger Meister Johann Michael Krieger angefertigt, der unter anderem auch die Pfarrkirche in Castell stuckiert hat. Amalie von Imhoff, die Tochter des Erbauers, verbrachte hier einen Teil ihrer Kindheit, bis die Familie verarmte und mit der Unterstützung Goethes nach Weimar verzog. Im Schloss befindet sich heute ein Mustergut."_


----------



## pristo (18. November 2018)

Das ging ja schnell! 
Schloß Mörlach ist richtig. Dazu gleich noch die Geschichte, super! 
Brezensalzer, du bist dran.


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. November 2018)

Ein abendliches Handy-Foto, Qualität mäßig, aber die Stimmung ganz gut, ist wahrscheinlich von den Lokalmatadoren in Nullkommanix erraten (Sollen halt, die, die wo da wohnen, sich zunächst zurückhalten. ):



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. November 2018)

Auf der Wiese hinter dem ehemaligen EWS bei Lauf?


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. November 2018)

So isses! Als Nicht-Einheimischer musste ich erst mal schauen, was und wo das EWS ist. Hinter dem EWS oder in den Pegnitzauen östlich der Laufer Altstadt halt. Ja, die Pegnitz lässt uns nicht aus ... Blick auf die Johanniskirche und der Turm links gehört zum Wenzelschloß.

Dann bist Du dran, @Garminator!


----------



## Garminator (22. November 2018)

Dann schau ich mal, ob ich noch was habe. Als Zugezogener dachte ich, dass sich einige Mitrater früher an dem Bild versuchen.


----------



## Achtzig (22. November 2018)

Vermutlich passt man als Einheimischer daheim so wenig auf, dass einem Bilder der Heimat total fremd vorkommen. Ich hatte jedenfalls keinen Schimmer...


----------



## Garminator (22. November 2018)

Der Kirchturm war es. Als Silhouette unverkennbar. Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2018)

Dann komme ich wieder auf ein altes Motiv zurück: Wo steht diese Bank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. November 2018)

In welchen Regierungsbezirk von Franken bewegen wir uns?


----------



## Garminator (24. November 2018)

Mittelfranken, Nürnberger Land


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2018)

Obacht, ich war da auch schon! Moritzberg


----------



## Garminator (25. November 2018)

Moritzberg ist groß und hat viele Bänke. Wo am Moritzberg?


----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2018)

kam mir auch bekannt vor, ich hatte damals deines gelöst 
sollte auf dem Verbindungsweg Frankenweg- Dünenweg sein, dieser verläuft am Hang entlang an einem Zaun.


----------



## Garminator (25. November 2018)

Ich denke, du meinst den PP-Weg und nicht den Frankenweg. Ansonsten richtig. Das rote Kreuz zeigt etwas die Stelle.


----------



## Garminator (25. November 2018)




----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2018)

Ja da meine ich, PP war mir jetzt neu 
Foto folgt...


----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2018)

Wo ist dieser Spielplatz für Große  ?


----------



## Pornspirit (27. November 2018)

Ist der echt noch keinem Aufgefallen? Denke da kommt der ein oder andere öfters vorbei.
Ist ganz in der Nähe vom vorherigem Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (29. November 2018)

Ich glaube, etwas Hilfe ist notwendig.


----------



## Pornspirit (29. November 2018)

Ok, ich versuchs mal so:
Über viele Brücken musst du gehn, dann nach Brunn und du wirst ihn sehn


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

Dann könnte es hier sein
49.435506, 11.263432


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. November 2018)

in Brunn kenne ich nur den "Grünen Baum"


----------



## Pornspirit (29. November 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann könnte es hier sein
> 49.435506, 11.263432


Das lasse ich mal gelten.
Genau ist es hier im roten Kreis, falls einer mal Lust hat auf der Tour vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## bärlein (30. November 2018)

...schon unzählige Male dran vorbeigefahren


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2018)

Wo habe ich mich da mit 50/17 hoch gequält?


----------



## Lusio (30. November 2018)

Südlich von Schwaig die lange Gerade hoch, rechts geht es Richtung Tiergarten


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2018)

südlich von Schwaig stimmt. Der Rest eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumpman5 (30. November 2018)

Ist das der Waldparkplatz Brunn am Brunner Berg?


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2018)

exakt


----------



## jumpman5 (30. November 2018)

Hier dann mal mein Bild...wo stehe ich?


----------



## Florian (2. Dezember 2018)

Von Ottensoos kommend Ortseinfahrt Rüblanden?


----------



## Phantomas (2. Dezember 2018)

Deckersberg Wandererparkplatz Oberbecken


----------



## jumpman5 (2. Dezember 2018)

Nein und nein ;-)
Wobei die Region schon stimmt und ihr beide nur wenige Kilometer daneben liegt. 
Der Tip von Phantomas ist doppelt so weit entfernt (Luftlinie) von meinem Standort wie der Tip von Florian...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (2. Dezember 2018)

also Kuhnhof oder Dehnberg?


----------



## derwaaal (2. Dezember 2018)

BeErbach?


----------



## jumpman5 (2. Dezember 2018)

Wieder Nein...
Am rechten Bildrand beginnt eine sehr markante Erhebung der Region. Und wenn man rechts an den Bäumen im Bild vorbeischaut kann man an guten Tagen den Nürnberger Fernsehturm erkennen...


----------



## Achtzig (2. Dezember 2018)

Und unter den Bäumen kann man lecker griechisch essen?


----------



## Lusio (2. Dezember 2018)

Beim Schützenheim in Gersdorf


----------



## jumpman5 (2. Dezember 2018)

Schützenheim in Gersdorf ist richtig.
Ich würde sagen @Achtzig ist dran (auch wenn er den Ort nicht explizit genannt hat)...


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2018)

￼oh, das trifft mich überraschend. 
Ich bin zur Zeit absolut nicht auf dem Damm was Bilder angeht. Mag jemand übernehmen? Vielleicht ist das ja die Chance für jemanden, der/die sonst nicht zum Zuge kam und schon immer mal will?


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2018)

@Achtzig Mag's du bitte noch auflösen, damit auch die Nichteingeweihten wissen, wo das ist? Danke!


----------



## Lusio (3. Dezember 2018)

@Lenka K. ist oben schon gelöst Gersdorf


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2018)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2018)

Passiert in den besten Familien 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch jemand, der ein neues Bild einstellen will. Wie gesagt ,schön wäre mal jemand außerhalb der Reihe der üblichen verdächtigen. Traut euch!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Dezember 2018)

Wenn sich keiner traut, wo war ich?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Dezember 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?
Hier noch eine andere Perspektive.


----------



## Garminator (7. Dezember 2018)

Nein, keine Idee.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nein, keine Idee.



Andere Perspektive ( von oben nach unten) unten fliesst die Aufseß mal so als Tipp


----------



## Garminator (7. Dezember 2018)

Das sind immer noch gut 30 km. von denen ich nur einen Teil kenne. Da sind andere gefragt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch gut 30 km. von denen ich nur einen Teil kenne. Da sind andere gefragt.



Versuche es mit dem Teil den Du kennst.  Der Weg führt von kurz nach der hmhmhm nach hmhmhm


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Also der Katzengraben ist es nicht.


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Katzengraben


Das wäre mir jetzt als Einziges eingefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das wäre mir jetzt als Einziges eingefallen.


Doo siggsd wu ma senn...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also der Katzengraben ist es nicht.


Ist es nicht, richtig.
Hubenberg wäre aber lauuuuuwarm 

Noch ein Tipp:
Wenn man dem Weg folgt kommt man nach "... sind die Armen im Geiste"


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Weg vom Katzengraben nach Seelig?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, richtig.
> Hubenberg wäre aber lauuuuuwarm
> 
> Noch ein Tipp:
> Wenn man dem Weg folgt kommt man nach "... sind die Armen im Geiste"


Noch bist am Blauen Ring von Hubenberg runter ins Aufseßtal.
Beati pauperes spiritu - also zwischen Hubenberg und Seelig.

Tatsächlich aber: "Seelig sind die Skifahrer" (Leben des Brian)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Der Weg vom Katzengraben nach Seelig?


Seelig passt aber streiche mal den Katzengraben aus deinem Gedächtnis. Du musst jetzt runter ins Aufseßtal zur ...



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Tatsächlich aber: "Seelig sind die Skifahrer" (Leben des Brian)



Selig schreibt man eigentlich mit einem e, es sollte eine Eselsbrücke sein.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Selig schreibt man eigentlich mit einem e, es sollte eine Eselsbrücke sein.



Quod scripsi, scripsi.
Ich wasche meine Hände (also) in Unschuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Quod scripsi, scripsi.
> Ich wasche meine Hände (also) in Unschuld.


Rate lieber


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Seelig sind die Skifahrer" (Leben des Brian)


Life of Brian in der DEUTSCHEN Fassung??? Allmächd! 
"Immer an die schönen Dinge im Leben denken ..." .

Ende Off-Topic


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> "Immer an die schönen Dinge im Leben denken ..." .



Frauen?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Frauen?


Schmarrn. Biken!


----------



## derwaaal (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte jetzt auf Klettern getippt


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auf Klettern getippt


Des aa! Dinge = Plural


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2018)

Dann werf ich mal Kuchenmühle in den Ring


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dinge = Plural


Ich kann mich immer nur auf ein Ding konzentrieren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal Kuchenmühle in den Ring



Ja Prima, und jetzt brauchst Du noch den passenden Weg von der Kuchenmühle nach Seelig. Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja nicht.

Du schaffst das.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Dezember 2018)

Proprotipp zum 2. Advent

Vergleiche meine Bilder und finde den Weg von der Kuchenmühle nach Seelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2018)

Wusste gar nicht, dass so viele Wege da runter gehen. Kannte nur die Straße vom Renner und den Katzengraben vom Krugbräu aus. Ich denke, dass dein Bild auf einem der grünen Wege aufgenommen wurde. Vermutlich der rechte, der direkt an der Einmündung nach Seelig beginnt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Vermutlich der rechte, der direkt an der Einmündung nach Seelig beginnt.


Ja, der rechte Weg. Wenn Du von der Kuchenmühle aus kommst ist an dem Abzweig in den Weg rein eine Bank zu sehen.

Du bist dran.


----------



## Garminator (10. Dezember 2018)

Das war ja ne schwere Geburt
Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das war ja ne schwere Geburt
> Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche


Naja, ihr fahrt immer die gleichen Runden, so findet man nix anderes


----------



## Garminator (10. Dezember 2018)

Na dann mal was anderes als die übliche Runde:


----------



## Garminator (12. Dezember 2018)

Kein Versuch? Dann der erste Tipp: Oberfranken


----------



## scratch_a (12. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Oberfranken


Davon gibt's ganz schön viel .
W oder Ö der A9?


----------



## actafool (12. Dezember 2018)

Geo-Lehrpfad am Fuchsbau
Wunsiedel, Leupoldsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Dezember 2018)

brauch mer garned uns weiter anstrengen @actafool hat recht 
https://www.mineralienatlas.de/lexi...chtelgebirge, Landkreis/Leupoldsdorf/Fuchsbau


----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2018)

actafool schrieb:


> Geo-Lehrpfad am Fuchsbau


Richtig!


----------



## actafool (13. Dezember 2018)

Schwieriger Start. Da aber recht viel befahren, könnte es schon reichen. Aus dem kurzen, schönen Herbst:



Tipp 1: A6
Tipp 2: Es ist nicht die A6
Tipp 3: Es liegt SEHR nahe an der A6


----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2018)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass dies die A9 ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Dezember 2018)

Die A9 ist lang
Wahrscheinlich iwo im Nürnberger Land


----------



## Lusio (16. Dezember 2018)

Könnte bei st. Martin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich sag mal bei Plech, Nähe Gottvaterberg.


----------



## actafool (16. Dezember 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich sag mal bei Plech, Nähe Gottvaterberg.


Deutlich weiter im Süden, andere Seite der A9.

Muss wohl noch ein Bild nachreichen. Dachte, dass bei der Frequentierung vielleiht jmd drauf kommt. Nach ca. 30m geht es um eine Rechtskurve, anschließend an einem Wasserhäuschen vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Dezember 2018)

Sperberslohe is a Wasserhüddla in der Nähe der Autobahn.


----------



## alpenpass (17. Dezember 2018)

ist es evtl. in der Nähe des alten Rothenbergs?


----------



## actafool (17. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Sperberslohe is a Wasserhüddla in der Nähe der Autobahn.


Jetzt kommen wir der Sache deutlich näher.
Mache morgen mal ein Foto, welches eindeutiger ist.


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2018)

hmmm... am Hembach kenne ich nix, was so aussieht. Das ist eher alles 'unten' und ''feucht'- *grübel
Jetzt bin ich gespannt...


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Dezember 2018)

Eventuell soll es ja *A6* heißen und nicht A9.


----------



## actafool (18. Dezember 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eventuell soll es ja *A6* heißen und nicht A9.


Das ist leider RICHTIG


----------



## alpenpass (18. Dezember 2018)

macht nix.  Ich hab mir gedacht, ich kenn das doch, brings aber bei der A9 nicht unter. Müsste sich um den Trail oben am Hochwald bei Worzeldorf handeln. Danke HTWolfi für den Tipp. Eigentlich müsste dir die Siegerpalme gehören, falls ich richtig liege.


----------



## actafool (18. Dezember 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> macht nix.  Ich hab mir gedacht, ich kenn das doch, brings aber bei der A9 nicht unter. Müsste sich um den Trail oben am Hochwald bei Worzeldorf handeln. Danke HTWolfi für den Tipp. Eigentlich müsste dir die Siegerpalme gehören, falls ich richtig liege. Anhang anzeigen 806124



Genau da. Oberhalb des Steinbruchs ist durch die gefällten Bäume momentan alles dicht 

Einmal Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck zwischen dir und HTWolfi um das nächste Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (19. Dezember 2018)

ja leider. Na, dann mach ich weiter, dürfte nicht allzu  schwer zu erraten sein. 
Wo bin ich?


----------



## actafool (19. Dezember 2018)

Kenne ich 
Habe aber gerade kein weiteres Bild.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Dezember 2018)

kenn ich...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Dezember 2018)

ist was für mich, zum reinfallen, habe darin ganz großes Talent


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2018)

wenn es nass ist, steig ich auch lieber ab 
Tipp: die Stelle liegt nicht mal 100m entfernt von einem der beliebtesten Trails im Nürnberger Land.


----------



## bärlein (22. Dezember 2018)

kenn ich auch...hab ebenfalls kein Bild


----------



## Garminator (22. Dezember 2018)

alpenpass schrieb:


> beliebtesten Trails im Nürnberger Land


Das kann ja nur der Weg entlang des Röthenbaches sein. Aber da ist mir so eine Stelle nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Florian (22. Dezember 2018)

Rotpunkt, wenn man von der Straße zwischen Ungelstetten und Brunn zur Röthenbachklamm fährt?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2018)

Ja, absolut korrekt, du bist's 
(Wer die Stelle und das Wegla nicht kennt, es ist keine Offenbarung, aber eine schöne Alternative.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. Dezember 2018)

Hoch hinaus geht es diesmal! Zumindest für Mittelfränkische Verhältnisse!


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2018)

Florian schrieb:


> Hoch hinaus geht es diesmal! Zumindest für Mittelfränkische Verhältnisse!



Das ist eine interpretationsbedürftige Aussage. Heisst das nun, dass das eine der höchsten Stellen Mittelfrankens ist, also noch in Mittelfranken liegt? Oder außerhalb Mittelfrankens, aber in einer Höhe, die es in Mittelfranken selten bis gar nicht gibt?


----------



## Florian (23. Dezember 2018)

Ist in Mittelfranken und hoch!


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2018)

Die drei höchsten Erhebungen Mittelfrankens sind Hesselberg (Landkreis Ansbach), Dürrenberg (Landkreis Weißenburg-Gunzenhausen) und Moritzberg (Landkreis Nürnberger Land). Da ich eine kahle Hochfläche am ehesten am Hesselberg vermute, tippe ich auf Hesselberg.

Edit: Ich sehe grad, das mit dem Moritzberg an dritter Stelle stimmt gar nicht. 

hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Bergen_in_Bayern#Mittelfranken steht der Moritzberg erst an zehnter Stelle.

Man (ich) muss halt genau lesen, denn im Wikipedia-Artikel über Mittelfranken steht:

_"Bedeutend ist auch der 603,5 Meter hohe Moritzberg etwa 17 Kilometer östlich von Nürnberg."_


----------



## Florian (23. Dezember 2018)

Hesselberg ist richtig - genauer gesagt die Osterwiese auf dem Hesselberg!

Du bist's!


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2018)

Nun denn, wo bin ich hier mit dem Fahrrad vorbeigekommen, auch wenn's gar kein MTB war:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (24. Dezember 2018)

Habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber an alle Teilnehmer dieser Seite ein Frohes Fest und ein paar besinnliche Tage.


----------



## Pornspirit (24. Dezember 2018)

Danke, ebenfalls an alle ein Frohes Fest und schöne Tage.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir!


----------



## coast13 (25. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir Frohes Fest !!


----------



## Garminator (28. Dezember 2018)

Ob es noch jemand im alten Jahr schafft?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2018)

Stein?


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welches Stein, aber der Ort heißt nicht Stein, insofern kann ich das verneinen.

Ich gebe aber mal einen Tipp: Man suche im nordwestlichen der drei Regierungsbezirke Frankens!


----------



## derwaaal (29. Dezember 2018)

Wäre mein zweiter Tipp gewesen


----------



## actafool (29. Dezember 2018)

Gugl sagt, Kloster Holzkirchen 

Von WÜ in Richtung Gemünden kenne ich ein bisschen was, aber in der Ecke war ich noch nie mit dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. Dezember 2018)

Super - wurde noch im alten Jahr gelöst!

Das Foto zeigt das Kloster Holzkirchen, im Ort Holzkirchen bei Würzburg.

_"Kloster Holzkirchen war eine Benediktinerpropstei in Holzkirchen westlich von Würzburg in Unterfranken."_

_"Das vor 775 gegründete Kloster Holzkirchen und der Ort waren Teil des Gebietes des Hochstiftes Würzburg und fielen im Reichsdeputationshauptschluss an die Grafen Löwenstein-Wertheim. Gegen eine Rente verkauften sie diese jedoch schon 1803 an Bayern, das sie 1805 mit dem würzburgischen Gebiet Erzherzog Ferdinand von Toskana zur Bildung des Großherzogtums Würzburg überließ. Mit den Verträgen von Paris 1814 gelangte das Großherzogtum zu Bayern."_

Aus:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Holzkirchen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holzkirchen_(Unterfranken)

@actafool ist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (29. Dezember 2018)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass da noch 2018 jmd drauf kommt.
Dort, in Oberfranken, war ich früher regelmäßig unterwegs.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist, aber in Oberfranken gibt's viele schönere Felsen .


----------



## actafool (30. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das ist, aber in Oberfranken gibt's viele schönere Felsen .


Nein, DAS ist der Schönste!


----------



## softcake (30. Dezember 2018)

Walberla?


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Dezember 2018)

softcake schrieb:


> Walberla?



Das ist so daneben, dass es mit siebenfachem Apfelschuß (am Walberla sind die Leute Schweizer, Fränkische Schweizer!) bestraft werden sollte.


----------



## softcake (30. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist so daneben, dass es mit siebenfachem Apfelschuß (am Walberla sind die Leute Schweizer, Fränkische Schweizer!) bestraft werden sollte.


Autsch


----------



## derwaaal (30. Dezember 2018)

dann muss es ja bei Veilbronn sein ...


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2018)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/49...m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d49.9217815!4d11.081649


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2018)

Eulenstein nennt sich das 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aus...enkische-teil-2.494918/page-515#post-15233210

Habe aber kein Bild, daher darf der @peter metz dann weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2019)

auch kein bild,mach weiter wer will


----------



## anytime (1. Januar 2019)

Wo ist dieses Winterappartment?


----------



## actafool (1. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/place/49°55'18.4"N+11°04'53.9"E/@49.9217854,11.0794603,485m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m14!1m7!3m6!1s0x47a2275c7372d325:0x6bdcaac11492abd0!2sTiefenellern,+96123+Litzendorf!3b1!8m2!3d49.9185361!4d11.074701!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d49.9217815!4d11.081649


Galt die Antwort meinem Bild?

Gesundes Neues btw


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2019)

Ja


----------



## actafool (1. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja


Dann liegt es noch ein ganzes Stück sudlich vom gesuchten Ort


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Januar 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Dann liegt es noch ein ganzes Stück sudlich vom gesuchten Ort


 kurz und schmerzlos damit @SirChickenway weiter machen kann, Grüber Stein.

Der Weg nach oben sieht aber verdammt ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (1. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kurz und schmerzlos damit @SirChickenway weiter machen kann, Grüber Stein.
> 
> Der Weg nach oben sieht aber verdammt ähnlich aus.



Kurz und schmerzhaft: @SirChickenway bidde fortfahren


----------



## derwaaal (1. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kurz und schmerzlos damit @SirChickenway weiter machen kann, Grüber Stein.
> 
> Der Weg nach oben sieht aber verdammt ähnlich aus.


bei Coburg ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Januar 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> bei Coburg ?


Ja


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Januar 2019)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Wo ist dieses Winterappartment?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 810351


Kleiner Kulm.


----------



## anytime (2. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kleiner Kulm.


Richtig.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Januar 2019)

Im Fichtl?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Im Fichtl?


Ja. Lasse ich als korrekte Antwort gelt. Du bist dran.


----------



## Garminator (7. Januar 2019)

Fichtl ist aber ganz schön groß!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Fichtl ist aber ganz schön groß!


Da ist ganz schön viel ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Januar 2019)

Meins is ned im Fichtl. 
Also raten statt auf alten Kamelen reiten.


----------



## Achtzig (8. Januar 2019)

Wenn Fichtl als Antwort ging, reicht jetzt dann Franken?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Januar 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wenn Fichtl als Antwort ging, reicht jetzt dann Franken?


Naja, zumindestens Eingrenzung auf Ober-, Mittel- oder Unterfranken wäre schon nötig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Januar 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wenn Fichtl als Antwort ging, reicht jetzt dann Franken?



Nein, das reicht nicht.

Ansonsten empfehle ich für alle Meckerer nochmal auf Seite 1 anzufangen.


Bonny87 schrieb:


> *
> Regeln*
> 
> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran



3 Tage sind um
Vielleicht hat @DaFriiitz gerade keine Zeit etc.
Ihr hattet genug Zeit das Rätsel zu lösen.
Ohne weitere Auflösung kann das Bild nochmal ran, wenn eure Geister alle ausgeschlafen haben.
Habe fertig


----------



## Garminator (10. Januar 2019)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Auf der Hochebene zwischen Trubachtal und Wiesent?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Auf der Hochebene zwischen Trubachtal und Wiesent?



Nein, viel weiter nördlich.
Tipp: größte Brauereidichte.


----------



## LinkeT (10. Januar 2019)

Bin ich definitiv dieses Jahre vorbei. Müsste auf den Abschnitt vom Staffelberg nach Huppendorf gelegen haben.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> größte Brauereidichte


Wäre das nicht im Aufsesstal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Januar 2019)

ThomasLinke schrieb:


> Müsste auf den Abschnitt vom Staffelberg nach Huppendorf gelegen haben.



Huppendorf ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber Du musst noch weiter fahren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht im Aufsesstal?


Übers Aufseßtal nach Huppendorf könntest Du an den 3 Bäumen vorbeikommen wenn Du den richtigen Weg wählst


----------



## 83vogel (10. Januar 2019)

Könnte bei Neuhaus sein, wenn man den Hohenpölzer Weg hoch fährt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Januar 2019)

83vogel schrieb:


> Könnte bei Neuhaus sein, wenn man den Hohenpölzer Weg hoch fährt.



Genau, Du bist dran.


----------



## 83vogel (12. Januar 2019)

Wo bin ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

Tennenloher Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 83vogel (13. Januar 2019)

Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)




----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2019)

H-sta


----------



## Garminator (13. Januar 2019)

Auf ´nem Liteville


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> H-sta


Richtig. Mach weiter bitte.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Auf ´nem Liteville


Eh...woss'n sunnsd?


----------



## Garminator (14. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> H-sta


????


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> ????


Hummerstein bei Gasseldorf, Blick übers untere Wiesenttal.


----------



## Garminator (14. Januar 2019)

Danke, muss dieses Jahr mal wieder öfter in dieser Gegend fahren.


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Richtig. Mach weiter bitte.




Hab keine Fotos, mach weiter wer will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (14. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> ????





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hummerstein bei Gasseldorf, Blick übers untere Wiesenttal.



Jetzt, nachdem ich weiß, wo das ist.... :
genialoo! die Pferdchen gehen mit mir durch!!
und ich Ameise fahr da meist nur unten im Becken(boden) mit dem Rennrad rum.. - Dein Foto sagt mir, dass ich dieses Jahr unbedingt mal wieder die MTB-Trekker-Hufe in der Fränkischen schwingen muss, statt immer nur Geisberg, Stammberg, Steigerwaldrichtungen.... Danke


----------



## SuShu (14. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Hab keine Fotos, mach weiter wer will


Tja, deine vielen Fotos aus Hamburg kannst du hier nicht anbringen


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Januar 2019)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Jetzt, nachdem ich weiß, wo das ist.... :
> genialoo! die Pferdchen gehen mit mir durch!!
> und ich Ameise fahr da meist nur unten im Becken(boden) mit dem Rennrad rum.. - Dein Foto sagt mir, dass ich dieses Jahr unbedingt mal wieder die MTB-Trekker-Hufe in der Fränkischen schwingen muss, statt immer nur Geisberg, Stammberg, Steigerwaldrichtungen.... Danke


Sag, wann Du fahren willst, ich zeig Dir gerne all die trails, die Du noch nicht kennst.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Januar 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Tja, deine vielen Fotos aus Hamburg kannst du hier nicht anbringen


Hamburg ist ja auch nicht in Franken.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Januar 2019)

Ja wenn keiner sich traut, hier was einfaches.

Wie heisst des Kaff wo der alte Kiwa steht?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Januar 2019)

"Kinnawong" heißt das!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Kinnawong" heißt das!


Gut, und wo steht er? 

In Forchheim sagt man übrigens dazu "Freggerscheesn".


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gut, und wo steht er?
> 
> In Forchheim sagt man übrigens dazu "Freggerscheesn".


Da der Forchheimer schlimmer ist als der Alzheimer, kommentiere ich das mal nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Da der Forchheimer schlimmer ist als der Alzheimer, kommentiere ich das mal nicht.


Du sollst raten, nicht philosophieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. Januar 2019)

@FrankoniaTrails 

Und du könntest Tipps geben .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails
> 
> Und du könntest bitte Tipps geben .


Hab es mal korrigiert SchLenkala 

nähe Hetzleser Berg sollte als Tipp taugen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Januar 2019)

Anderer Tipp.
Irgendwo hier steht der Kinderwagen. Im Sommer blühen Blumen darin.


----------



## Garminator (21. Januar 2019)

Also in der Gegend war und bin ich viel mit dem Renner unterwegs, aber das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Daher die Frage, ob er an einer Straße steht oder an einem Weg, den man nur mit dem Bike befährt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Januar 2019)

Er steht in einem kleinen Ort auf einer Grünfläche an der eine Teerstrasse vorbei führt auf der auch Autos fahren dürfen und fahren.
Der Ort hat eine Bushaltestelle, eine Feuerwehr und eine Druckerei. Eine Kirche auch *lächel*


----------



## Garminator (22. Januar 2019)

Dann sag ich mal Neunkirchen am Brand. Da gibt es all das oben Genannte und noch viel mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal Neunkirchen am Brand. Da gibt es all das oben Genannte und noch viel mehr.


Das ist ein guter Startpunkt um den Zielort zu erreichen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube es braucht noch einen Tipp sonst wird das nix mit euch 
Durch den Ort fliesst der Sendelbach.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Januar 2019)

Nachdem der Sendelbach, bevor er in die Schwabach mündet, nur durch einen einzigen Ort fließt, muss es also Kleinsendelbach sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nachdem der Sendelbach, bevor er in die Schwabach mündet, nur durch einen einzigen Ort fließt, muss es also Kleinsendelbach sein.



Da musst Du deine Bildung nochmal überarbeiten. Kleinsendelbach ist falsch.


----------



## Garminator (23. Januar 2019)

Da gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen, je nach Karte. Bei GoogleMaps heißt es Sendelbach, bei OSM etc. heißt es Sporglesbach bzw. Sporgelbach. 
Nach Maps fließt er vorher noch durch Großenbuch. Bei den anderern Karten hört er vorher auf. Ein mysteriöser Bach.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Großenbuch.


Du bist dran.

Das mit dem Bach Heute Abend noch nen Nachtrag dazu. Habe grade keine Brille auf und am Handy.
Aber soviel schon mal vorweg, am Sendelbach kannste in Großenbuch entlang laufen. Und der Sporgel ist ein rechter Abzweig vom Sendel.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Januar 2019)

Das Ende kann auch ein Anfang sein 


> Sendelbach vom Lindelberg kommend, durch Großenbuch, mündet in Kleinsendelbach in die Schwabach


Quelle:
http://www.neunkirchen-am-brand.de/nk/zahlen_daten/geografie/


----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2019)

Dann mal was, der Jahreszeit angepasst: Im Sommer mit dem Bike, im Winter mit den Skiern.


----------



## Lusio (24. Januar 2019)

Fichtel aber nur mit Touren Ski Gestern Abend waren wieder 200 Tourengeher und Geherinnen am Ochsenkopf.
Ist der rechte Doppellift in Mehlmeisel
https://www.klausenlift.de/klausenlift/webcams/


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2019)

Sieht aweng nach Bayreuther Haus aus, bzw.Klausenlift.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Fichtel aber nur mit Touren Ski Gestern Abend waren wieder 200 Tourengeher und Geherinnen am Ochsenkopf.
> Ist der rechte Doppellift in Mehlmeisel
> https://www.klausenlift.de/klausenlift/webcams/



Ubs, übersehen das auf der nächsten Seite schon ein Kommentar war 

G.


----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> rechte Doppellift in Mehlmeisel


Richtig. Dein Part.


----------



## Lusio (24. Januar 2019)

Ich bleib mal im Thema und beginne mal mit einem Detail
Wo steht dieser verschneite Zaun?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Januar 2019)

Da muß nochmal der altehrwürdige Gymnasialprofessor Höhl vom Clavius-Gymnasium in Bamberg herhalten.
Der hat ja seinen Schülern einmal zugemutet, eine Gegenstandsbeschreibung über einen *Nagel* (sic!) zu erstellen.

Sein wohlbekannter Ausruf *'Dich soll der Schnee anzünden'* ist auf das Rätselbild hier bestimmt auch anwendbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2019)

Du darfst fei erst in 3 Tagen das nächste Bild hochladen 

G.


----------



## Lusio (24. Januar 2019)

Des Bild is zu schön als dass ich es euch vorenthalten könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2019)




----------



## Pornspirit (24. Januar 2019)

Ich rate einfach mal, bei Wendelstein


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2019)

Das als Rätsel ist schon sehr sportlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (24. Januar 2019)

Wo gibt es in Franken regelmäßig solche Schnee Gebolde, nicht in Wendelstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Januar 2019)

Fichtel!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Januar 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich bleib mal im Thema und beginne mal mit einem Detail
> Wo steht dieser verschneite Zaun?
> Anhang anzeigen 818697



Der kann überall stehen, hat ja garkeinen Wiedererkennungspunkt


----------



## Lusio (25. Januar 2019)

Fichtel ist schon mal gut


----------



## Garminator (25. Januar 2019)

Fichtl ist gut, groß und weit


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2019)

Oke, dann sag ich, das ist der Zaun am Okogipfel der den Turm einzäunt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, dann sag ich, das ist der Zaun am Okogipfel der den Turm einzäunt
> 
> G.


Bingo du bist dran


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Januar 2019)

ich glaubs ja nicht, wie war das mit den bauern und den kartoffeln ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2019)

Shit, damit hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet  War nur eine Nick Knattertonsche Kombinationsanalyse, weil du ja scheinbar am Tourengeherstammtisch warst  Dann geh ich mal suchen. Hoffentlich ist was am EiPäd 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2019)

Dann mach ich mal ein lösbares Rätsel 







G.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> waren wieder 200 Tourengeher und Geherinnen am Ochsenkopf


Nix für ungut, aber wäre langlaufen nicht die vernüftigere Option bei dem Gelände? Zum Gipfel wird doch gespurt (sagt das Internet) und dann kannst über die Piste runter, Adrenalin garantiert ... 

Ist aber halt nicht so "in" wie das "Tourengehen" auf der Piste ...


----------



## Lusio (25. Januar 2019)

@Lenka K. Wenn man auf der Piste aufsteigt hast du schon recht, aber mit etwas Spürsinn git es am Ochsenkopf tolle möglichkeiten auch schwieriges Gelände zu üben. Auserdem ist es eine gute Vorbereitung für Skitouren in den Alpen. Wenn du willst zeige ich dir gerne einige Routen.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, dann sag ich, das ist der Zaun am Okogipfel der den Turm einzäunt
> 
> G.



Lustigerweise war das auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich das Bild gesehen habe  ...wegen Bildmangel habe ich es aber nicht "riskiert"


----------



## Garminator (25. Januar 2019)

Hab zwar auch Bildmangel, riskier aber mal den Reuthof.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hab zwar auch Bildmangel, riskier aber mal den Reuthof.



Dann kann ich dich mit einem nein beruhigen, brauchst noch kein neues Bild 

G.


----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2019)

Das dürfte am Waldstein/Waldsteinhaus sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Auserdem ist es eine gute Vorbereitung für Skitouren in den Alpen.


Naja, nachdem, was ich so in den Alpen öfters beobachten kann, würde vielen Tourengehern eigentlich a bissl Langlauferfahrung richtig gut tun (den Ski auch im Aufstieg richtig gleiten lassen, den Ski im Aufstieg richtig belasten und den Abstosspunkt beachten, Gleichgewicht u.s.w.).

Ich *persönlich* finde, im Mittelgebirge hat Langlauf halt mehr Sinn, wenn's auch auf das Konditraining ankommt.



Lusio schrieb:


> zeige ich dir gerne


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich glaube, die Alpen liegen für mich näher als Fichtel .


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2019)

pristo schrieb:


> Das dürfte am Waldstein/Waldsteinhaus sein.



  

Du bist dran 

G.


----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2019)

Wo steht dieses Schlösschen?


----------



## coast13 (25. Januar 2019)

in Schwarzenbruck


----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> in Schwarzenbruck


Stimmt!
Du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (26. Januar 2019)

Ok, dann mal wieder was aus einer wenig frequentierten Ecke Mittelfrankens.
Wo war ich letzten Sonntag?


----------



## alpenpass (28. Januar 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mal wieder was aus einer wenig frequentierten Ecke Mittelfrankens.
> Wo war ich letzten Sonntag?
> Anhang anzeigen 819158


Ich versuch mal einzugrenzen: Irgendwo am Limes?


----------



## coast13 (28. Januar 2019)

Nee! 
Ich geb mal nen Tipp: südwestlicher LK Fürth


----------



## bärlein (28. Januar 2019)

erinnert mich an die Hangkante entlang von Nonnenberg, Buchenberg...zwischen Hegnenberg und oberhalb von Entenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (28. Januar 2019)

@bärlein 
schau mal einen Post über deinem


----------



## bärlein (28. Januar 2019)

...wer lesen kann..., danke!


----------



## coast13 (29. Januar 2019)

Keine(r) ne Ahnung oder Lust zu lösen? 
Noch n Tipp: der nächste größere Ort beginnt mit Groß.....


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. Januar 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> Nee!
> Ich geb mal nen Tipp: südwestlicher LK Fürth





coast13 schrieb:


> Keine(r) ne Ahnung oder Lust zu lösen?
> Noch n Tipp: der nächste größere Ort beginnt mit Groß.....



Der angesprochene Ort sollte dann Großhabersdorf sein ...


----------



## coast13 (29. Januar 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Januar 2019)

Ähem, gilt das schon als Lösung? Oder anders gesagt: Wird ein neues Rätsel von mir erwartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ähem, gilt das schon als Lösung? Oder anders gesagt: Wird ein neues Rätsel von mir erwartet?



Ja und ja 

G.


----------



## Lenilein (30. Januar 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mal wieder was aus einer wenig frequentierten Ecke Mittelfrankens.
> Wo war ich letzten Sonntag?
> Anhang anzeigen 819158


Warum liegt da kein Schnee  ?


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ähem, gilt das schon als Lösung? Oder anders gesagt: Wird ein neues Rätsel von mir erwartet?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja und ja
> 
> G.



Naja, dann such ich halt was, ist jetzt aber nix MTB-spezifisches:


----------



## coast13 (30. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ähem, gilt das schon als Lösung? Oder anders gesagt: Wird ein neues Rätsel von mir erwartet?


so, um da hier noch n bisserl Ordnung zu machen: mein Bild zeigt die "Sieben Richter" Steine westlich von Großhabersdorf.
Hat mich jetzt n bisserl gewundert, dass das doch keine(r) kannte



Lenilein schrieb:


> Warum liegt da kein Schnee  ?


ausserhalb des Waldes lag schon ein wenig

... aber schön dass es jetzt weitergeht !


----------



## actafool (30. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Naja, dann such ich halt was, ist jetzt aber nix MTB-spezifisches:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 820787


Schlossplatz, Coburg


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Januar 2019)

War zu leicht, gell?

Aber damit bist Du jetzt dran, @actafool!


----------



## actafool (31. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> War zu leicht, gell?
> 
> Aber damit bist Du jetzt dran, @actafool!


Zu einfach für Leute, die dort ihr halbes Leben verbracht haben.

Ein Bild aus dem schönen Sommer, der gerne wieder kommen kann


----------



## Florian (31. Januar 2019)

Da muss man ja erst vom Rad fallen um die Perspektive nachvollziehen zu könnnen!


----------



## actafool (31. Januar 2019)

Florian schrieb:


> Da muss man ja erst vom Rad fallen um die Perspektive nachvollziehen zu könnnen!


Na dann los!


----------



## actafool (2. Februar 2019)

Kleiner Hinweis ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2019)

Ist der Hinweiß der Außerirdische der im Feld steht 

G.


----------



## actafool (2. Februar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der Hinweiß der Außerirdische der im Feld steht
> 
> G.


 Ich dachte eher an denjenigen, der vor dem Außerirdischen bei dieser kleinen, aber feinen mittelfränkischen Veranstaltung (^^)
auf seinem Zweirad flieht.


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2019)

Bei Schnaittach. 12-Stunden-Marathon?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Februar 2019)

..sieht mir mehr nach Neustadt aus, aber bei der hübschen Perspektive kann ich mich auch irren...


----------



## actafool (3. Februar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bei Schnaittach. 12-Stunden-Marathon?


So ist es. Die Schotterabfahrt Richtung Fahrerlager.
Weiter geht's!


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2019)

Gut geraten, von dieser Perspektive habe ich glücklicherweise den Verlauf noch nicht gesehen.
Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2019)

Aus der tollen Sommerzeit:


----------



## Cubie (3. Februar 2019)

Bamberg, vom Klinikum runter Indianderpfad?
Im Bild ganz fieser, kurzer Anstieg...


----------



## Garminator (4. Februar 2019)

Nein. Sieht aber, da gebe ich dir recht, ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2019)

Dann mal den ersten Hinweis:
Der Trail führt von ca. 600 m Höhe runter.


----------



## Florian (5. Februar 2019)

Erinnert mich an die Houbirg, aber so richtig bringe ich es da nicht unter.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Februar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann mal den ersten Hinweis:
> Der Trail führt von ca. 600 m Höhe runter.


Sind die ca. 600 hm Endpunkt, also Gipfel?


----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2019)

knapp über 600 m ist der Beginn des Trails.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Februar 2019)

Moritzberg?


----------



## EDA (5. Februar 2019)

bei Weißenbrunn, den Erndorfer Bergtrail hinunter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Februar 2019)

Beides falsch.
Zweiter Hinweis: Der Trail ist nach einem Tier benannt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Februar 2019)

Schlange?


----------



## Garminator (6. Februar 2019)

Nein, Säugetier.


----------



## Garminator (6. Februar 2019)

Florian schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Houbirg


Gar nicht soooo weit weg.


----------



## alpenpass (6. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn ich den Namen des Trails nicht kenne, geht mir seit Tagen der Arzberg nicht aus dem Kopf... Ist er es?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Namen des Trails nicht kenne, geht mir seit Tagen der Arzberg nicht aus dem Kopf... Ist er es?


Wie soll das funktionieren mit dem Traileinstieg bei ca. 600m wenn der Arzberg nur 481m hoch ist?


----------



## Florian (6. Februar 2019)

http://ellenbach.com/arzberg-arzbergturm.html

Hier steht der Arzberg ist 612m hoch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Februar 2019)

Da habe ich dann wohl was verwechselt Sorry!


----------



## alpenpass (6. Februar 2019)

nix passiert... die Nähe zur Houbirg wäre ja vorhanden...


----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Namen des Trails nicht kenne, geht mir seit Tagen der Arzberg nicht aus dem Kopf... Ist er es?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du recht hast...heißt Foxhole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (7. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Arzberg


Richtig, beim Arzberg. Wobei genauer ist der Foxhole von "scratch a".Ist die Stelle nach dem Hohlweg mit den Steinen und bevor es in die Steilabfahrt geht.
Einig euch bitte.


----------



## alpenpass (7. Februar 2019)

Sehe ich auch so. Zudem kenn ich das Foxhole nur vom Hörensagen, hab beim letzten Besuch des Arzberges den Einstieg nicht gefunden.
@scratch_a, mach bitte du weiter.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Februar 2019)

Wo stand ich hier unter zweigeteiltem Himmel?


----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2019)

ähmmm.... hier ?! 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1405282?page=11&in=set


----------



## scratch_a (7. Februar 2019)

Hö?
Könnt ihr die 2 Bilder nicht sehen?

/edit: Ah, jetzt sehe ich deinen Link (vorher war nur ein rotes X als toter Link).

Hast natürlich recht...für die anderen nenne bitte noch den genauen Ort


----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2019)

..irgendwie wollte der upload nicht..

also, das ist am Blaustrich/Dünenweg hoch zum Moritzberg, von Gersdorf kommend. Blick Richtung Leinburg


----------



## coast13 (7. Februar 2019)

also weiter gehts... 
wo war ich hier (frierend) ? 
Oberfranken... so viel sei verraten


----------



## alpenpass (9. Februar 2019)

Ich rat mal einfach los, eventuell oben am Hetzles?


----------



## actafool (9. Februar 2019)

Nähe Staffelberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2019)

leider 2x falsch. 
Tipp: südl LKR Bayreuth... und n stählerner Aussichtsturm ist nicht weit


----------



## bärlein (9. Februar 2019)

… der Turm steht am kleinen Kulm?


----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2019)

leider auch nein


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2019)

Platte?


----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2019)

auch nicht !
noch n Tipp: ich lehne an einer Kapelle


----------



## anytime (9. Februar 2019)

Den Tipps nach: Pottenstein, Hofmannskapelle - der staehlerne Turm ist die Himmelsleiter.
Haette ich aus der Perspektive aber nie und nimmer erkannt, obwohl ich oefters dort entlangkomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2019)

genau richtig !! 
@SirChickenway 
Du darfst !!


----------



## anytime (9. Februar 2019)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## actafool (10. Februar 2019)

Eingrenzungstaktik: Umgebung Eckental?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Februar 2019)

Wolfstein bei Bärnfels?


----------



## anytime (10. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wolfstein bei Bärnfels?


Stimmt, der ist hinter mir. Auf dem Photo ist der ehemalige Skihang mit der alten Talstation zu sehen - wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man sogar noch die Strahler an den Baeumen...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2019)

Wintersportort Bärnfels .
Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wo es sich früher gelohnt hat, einen Lift zu bauen ...

Aber weiter mit dem Rätseln: wo steht dieses hübsches Felsentor?


----------



## Garminator (11. Februar 2019)

Fast auf der Grenze zur Oberpfalz


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Fast auf der Grenze zur Oberpfalz


Das stimmt, aber die Stelle liegt eindeutig in Franken. Hab' extra nachgeschaut!


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2019)

Kann sich nur um das Noristörle bei Hirschbach handeln


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Noristörle


Das ist richtig, auch die Rückansicht kann die Kenner nicht täuschen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (13. Februar 2019)

...dann mach ich weiter mit der üblichen Frage, wo mag ich stehen?


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Februar 2019)

-


----------



## CC. (13. Februar 2019)

Sieht wie Hohler Fels aus.


----------



## alpenpass (13. Februar 2019)

Es ist nicht der hohle Fels, aber mein Standort ist gar nicht soo weit weg


----------



## Ausreiterin (13. Februar 2019)

Mein heißer Tipp wäre ja Seigelstein (zwischen Teuchatz und Tiefenpölz).........


----------



## alpenpass (13. Februar 2019)

Der Seigelstein ist auch sehr schön aber leider viel zu weit nördlich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2019)

Geißkirche bei Eschenbach, würd ich sagen...


----------



## _Tobias_ (14. Februar 2019)

Das ist der Hummerstein!


----------



## alpenpass (14. Februar 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Geißkirche bei Eschenbach, würd ich sagen...


Du liegst goldrichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Februar 2019)

ok, dann hoff ich mal, das folgendes noch nicht dran war.
Ausnahmsweise mal erstmal nicht die Landschaft, sondern eine Weisheit:


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2019)

Das hab' ich auch schon mal gesehen ... nur wo?


----------



## Florian (15. Februar 2019)

Höhlenruine Riesenburg


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Februar 2019)

Richtig - du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## Florian (15. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn ich zugebe, dass mir Google geholfen hat?


----------



## Florian (15. Februar 2019)

In welche Schlucht kann man da runterschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2019)

ist das die Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## Florian (15. Februar 2019)

Ja genau! Du bist's!


----------



## Milan0 (18. Februar 2019)

Ah sorry über das WE schaue ich nicht so oft ins Forum


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2019)

Ist die Ortschaft "da vorne" vielleicht Netzstall?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2019)

Nein. Ich finde auch nur ein Netzstall und das liegt nicht in Franken. 
Als erster Tipp, liegt wie immer auf meinem Arbeitsweg


----------



## alpenpass (20. Februar 2019)

Netzstall liegt zwischen Brunn und Birnthon. (Klugscheissermodus aus )
ontopic: Bei der Ortschaft könnte es sich auch um Himmelgarten handeln. (von Renzenhof kommend)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Februar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nein. Ich finde auch nur ein Netzstall und das liegt nicht in Franken.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzstall_(Nürnberg)


----------



## Garminator (24. Februar 2019)

Ich sag mal Behringersdorf von Osten kommend.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ontopic: Bei der Ortschaft könnte es sich auch um Himmelgarten handeln. (von Renzenhof kommend)



Wow. exakt so ist es 

PS:
Sorry war letzte Woche komplett krank im Bett gelegen und keinen Kopf gehabt hier reinzuschauen


----------



## alpenpass (27. Februar 2019)

Hab grad reingeschaut, ... ...Bild kommt dann heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (27. Februar 2019)

Na dann, wo mag ich hier stehn?


----------



## Achtzig (27. Februar 2019)

Is da oben eigentlich wieder was los ? Schade, dass des doch ein bisschen verfallen gelassen wird . ￼


----------



## coast13 (27. Februar 2019)

lt Homepage war da heute offen  Ne Bekannte hat mir im Dezember gesagt, da soll n neuer Betreiber kommen...


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2019)

Wieder laute Effendis  ...


----------



## Garminator (28. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wieder laute Effendis


Tja, wer weiß der weiß


----------



## alpenpass (28. Februar 2019)

Hat gwiss kaaner a Bildla vo eich??


----------



## Garminator (28. Februar 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hat gwiss kaaner a Bildla


Gut erkannt.


----------



## coast13 (28. Februar 2019)

Ok, damit s weiter geht 
Lösung: Kunigundenberg bei Lauf
Und somit die Frage: wo war ich letzte Woche? (vermutlich viel zu bekannt)


----------



## Florian (28. Februar 2019)

Da kommt man doch vorbei, wenn man vom Steinbrüchlein aus Richtung Wendelstein unterwegs ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (28. Februar 2019)

@Florian 
das stimmt 
Dann darft du jetzt


----------



## coast13 (4. März 2019)

@Florian 

magst du weitermachen ?


----------



## Cubie (8. März 2019)

gähn...
gibt's noch Hoffnung auf Fortsetzung..


----------



## Florian (9. März 2019)

Sorry - ich dachte das ist viel zu ungenau um als Lösung zu gelten - dann war ich im Skiurlaub.


----------



## Florian (9. März 2019)

Ganz in der Nähe davon, kann man durch eine Höhle radeln!


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2019)

Die Höhle durch die man radeln kann, ist die Oswaldhöhle.
Diese hier ist es aber nicht.
(Effendi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (10. März 2019)

So weit alles richtig!


----------



## Achtzig (10. März 2019)

Im quakenschloss bist du nicht zufällig?


----------



## Florian (10. März 2019)

Nein!


----------



## CC. (10. März 2019)

Nähe Betzenstein?


----------



## Florian (10. März 2019)

Nähe ist relativ,  aber nein!


----------



## SuShu (10. März 2019)

Schlupflochfels?


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2019)

Sieht mir nach der Doktorshöhle aus


----------



## Florian (11. März 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach der Doktorshöhle aus


100 Punkte!


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2019)

dann mach ich mal weiter, wo stand ich hier?


----------



## Florian (11. März 2019)

Zwischen Osternohe und Simmelsdorf auf dem Hienberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (11. März 2019)

irgendwo am Hienberg?


----------



## alpenpass (11. März 2019)

Ihr habt beide recht, doch Florian war schneller


----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach der Doktorshöhle aus


das ist die unten an der Schwarzachklamm mit der kleinen Treppe, wenn es wieder auf den Weg geht?


----------



## static (12. März 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das ist die unten an der Schwarzachklamm mit der kleinen Treppe, wenn es wieder auf den Weg geht?


Die Doktorshöhle ist östlich der Oswaldhöhle, beim Aussichtsturm.
https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/527804690


----------



## alpenpass (12. März 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das ist die unten an der Schwarzachklamm mit der kleinen Treppe, wenn es wieder auf den Weg geht?


In Ergänzung: Du meinst die Karlshöhle in der Schwarzachklamm. Die beiden Höhlen haben aber keine mir bekannte Gemeinsamkeit.


----------



## Florian (12. März 2019)

Ist einen Monat alt - war eine beschissene Tour *g*


----------



## Garminator (13. März 2019)

Ist das oberhalb hersbruck? Heisst glaube ich kalorienweg


----------



## Florian (13. März 2019)

Westlicher!


----------



## Phantomas (13. März 2019)

Unterhalb der Edelweißhütte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (13. März 2019)

Deutlich westlicher!
Ein paar Meter weiter liegt ein See/Weiher.


----------



## Achtzig (13. März 2019)

Von diepersdorf Richtung birkensee, kommt man da nicht an so nem zaun vorbei?  is aber echt lang her dass ich da zuletzt war. Da kann die Erinnerung schon trügen ...


----------



## Florian (13. März 2019)

Jetzt noch ein Stück in den Norden.


----------



## Achtzig (13. März 2019)

Bei Himmel Garten gibt's so nen Weiher. Und evtl auch so nen zaun , an dem man lang kommt. Aber ich hätte das Stück flacher in Erinnerung als es da ausschaut


----------



## Lusio (13. März 2019)

Ist das bei Nuschelberg?


----------



## Florian (14. März 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das bei Nuschelberg?


Mehr Westen, weniger Norden!
Der Weiher viel größer, als alles, was es bei Nuschelberg gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (14. März 2019)

Dann kann es sich ja nur um den Zapfweiher bei Behringersdorf handeln


----------



## Florian (14. März 2019)

Treffer!


----------



## alpenpass (14. März 2019)

Dann bleib ich in der "Nähe". Aber wo genau?


----------



## Florian (14. März 2019)

Gehört das zum Industriegut Hammer?


----------



## alpenpass (14. März 2019)

Leider nein.


----------



## BigJohn (14. März 2019)

Oder die Ruine vom Wasserschloss in Oberbürg?


----------



## alpenpass (15. März 2019)

absolut richtig. Du bist dran


----------



## BigJohn (16. März 2019)

Ich hab gerade leider nix Besseres, hoffentlichhoffentlich ich das nicht zu trivial:



 

Wo habe ich hier meine Einstellungsfahrt unterbrochen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. März 2019)

unter einer Autobahnbrücke


----------



## Garminator (19. März 2019)

Die A3 überquert den Pegnitzgrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die A3 überquert den Pegnitzgrund?


Genau, du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (24. März 2019)

Entschuldigung, hat gedauert, aber war im Langlaufurlaub.
Hier das Bild:


----------



## coast13 (24. März 2019)

Du bist am Schloss Neuhaus in Adelsdorf.

Bitte aber jemand anders mit Bild weitermachen. Ich komm zur Zeit einfach nicht auf s Rad


----------



## Garminator (25. März 2019)

Richtig.


----------



## Ausreiterin (26. März 2019)

Na gut, dann versuch ich es mal wieder, nachdem sich sonst keiner berufen fühlt momentan.. : ) 
wo steht diese Bank..? 
diesmal nicht so südliches Franken....


----------



## LeFritzz (27. März 2019)

Also da muss ich mal wieder den Effendi machen.
Echt zu leicht.


----------



## Ausreiterin (28. März 2019)

ob das jeder so sieht..? ;o) 
wollte nur, dass es mal weitergeht... *drängel*...


----------



## Garminator (29. März 2019)

Da ich kein Effendi bin, habe ich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ausreiterin (29. März 2019)

kleiner Tipp für die ahnungsloseren.. 
Unterfranken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (31. März 2019)

So.... nach den Regeln des Forums hätte ich mich ja schon viel früher melden müssen..
Effendi mag ned, andere ham sich ned gemeldet, also löse ich und hab ein neues für euch... vermutlich auch zu leicht... (im Hintergrund weng retuschiert, da waren Menschen zu sehen)

ach ja Edit: 
mein Profilbild ist ganz in der Nähe entstanden.. 

das letzte war also Zabelstein, beim Bratwursthüttchen von Reinhold (alter Freund meiner Familie). Die Bank hat er selbst geschaffen, er ist Künstler..

LG Lisa


----------



## Garminator (2. April 2019)

ist das wieder Unterfranken?
Dann bin ich raus.


----------



## Ausreiterin (5. April 2019)

Hi @Garminator, diesmal ist es Oberfranken - in unmittelbarer Nähe wurde mal ein Musik-Video gedreht.. 
LG Lisa


----------



## Ausreiterin (5. April 2019)

jetzt wirds womöglich schon wieder leichter... von der anderen Seite aus aufgenommen..


----------



## LeFritzz (5. April 2019)

Warum werde ich schon wieder zur Effenditis gezwungen?

"OBWOHL ICH ES WEISS, SAGE ICH ES NICHT!" 
"Der Arbeiter arbeitet. Klar. Jede Tätigkeit, die dem Erhalt des Systems dient, ist als Arbeit zu bezeichnen."
"Die Russ'n ham die Tschechei überfall'n. Des is ja richti konterrevolutionär."
(Der 'Effendi' in 'Irgendwie und Sowieso')


----------



## Garminator (6. April 2019)

Ist das etwa Sanspareil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (6. April 2019)

Ja, @Garminator - isses ! Du bist somit dran !


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "OBWOHL ICH ES WEISS, SAGE ICH ES NICHT!"


Sag dann halt mal einfach garnix dazu.


----------



## Garminator (7. April 2019)

Wo sind diese Sinterterrassen? Und nein, es ist nicht die Lillach!


----------



## Lusio (7. April 2019)

Am Weg von Thuisbrunn nach Egloffstein beim Waal Weg


----------



## Garminator (8. April 2019)

Richtig, das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2019)

Nochmal was aus dem Winter, wo ist das?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2019)

Ochsenkopf Richtung Bischofgrün runter...

G.


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2019)

War wohl zu leicht, du bist dran.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2019)

Echt...war auf Verdacht...ui dann geh ich mal suchen...

G.


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2019)

Liegt zwischen Piste und Lift etwa auf halber Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2019)

Was gefunden, sogar aktuell.







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Liegt zwischen Piste und Lift etwa auf halber Höhe.



Ja, dachte mir das ist die Lichtung, wo im Sommer die Holzbank in etwa steht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2019)

Hmmh, dachte das erkennt jemand schneller. Ich geb mal einen Tip. Ist im Fichtelgebirge und ziemlich direkt, so 50m, an einem Traileinstieg.

G.


----------



## Garminator (11. April 2019)

Gut, dass das Fichtel nicht so groß ist. 
Denke, am Oko ist es nicht.


----------



## Lusio (11. April 2019)

Ist es Waldstein?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist es Waldstein?



Ja, im Prinzip ist es am Waldstein. Genauer am Rondel, so heißt die Felsgruppe, die den Steinbrucharbeiten nicht zum Opfer gefallen ist 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. April 2019)

Da hast aber ordentlich Anlauf genommem um da hoch zu kommen


----------



## Lusio (11. April 2019)

Wo ist das


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2019)

Ist mir so noch nie aufgefallen....aber schaut aweng nach Hirschstein aus.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da hast aber ordentlich Anlauf genommem um da hoch zu kommen


Ohne Rad.
Pfff...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Ohne Rad.
> Pfff...



Des wollt net mit rauf und hat sich lieber ne Runde davor hingelegt.

G.


----------



## Lusio (12. April 2019)

Des ist Hirschstein, schon wieder Richtig


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2019)

Dann muß ich auch mal ein Bild aus der Retorte nehmen, weil ich das WoEnd nicht heim komme.
Welcher Trail ist das?






G.


----------



## Ausreiterin (13. April 2019)

Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2019)

Ja, schohmal richtig 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. April 2019)

Ist aber ein Bach, kein Trail


----------



## Lusio (13. April 2019)

Ist das Kürsseine


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das Kürsseine



Ne

G.


----------



## Lusio (13. April 2019)

Epprechtstein


----------



## Lenka K. (13. April 2019)

Abfahrt von der Platte zum Silberhaus? Nach dem Stolper- ähm Schiebestück .


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Epprechtstein



Ne

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Abfahrt von der Platte zum Silberhaus? Nach dem Stolper- ähm Schiestück .



Ne, aber schoh richtig nah dran.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2019)

Weisskreuz Seehaus-Fichtelsee? Ich bin's bestimmt schon mal gefahren, aber seit ich dort nach der ersten FS-Kreuzung ein Salto hingelegt hab', nimmer .


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Weisskreuz Seehaus-Fichtelsee? Ich bin's bestimmt schon mal gefahren, aber seitdem ich dort nach der ersten FS-Kreuzung ein Salto hingelegt hab', nimmer .



Richtig 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2019)

Da ist eine der technisch interessantesten Stellen im Fichtelgebirge auf der Strecke.
hab leider kein Bild davon zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (14. April 2019)

Die Saugasse runter vom Schneeberg Richtung Nusshardt toppt den Seehaussteig vielleicht noch


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2019)

Dann wieder ein Bild aus dem Flowfranken .


----------



## Lusio (14. April 2019)

Oberwindsberg


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Oberwindsberg


Falsche Seite der A9 .


----------



## alpenpass (15. April 2019)

Viehhofen?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. April 2019)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Viehhofen?


Auch falsch, aber schon mal die richtige Seite der A9 .

Die gesuchte Stelle liegt SSW von Viehhofen, und ist von Viehhofen in etwa so weit entfernt, wie von dem vorher genannten Oberwindsberg.

Jetztat aber!


----------



## Garminator (15. April 2019)

Das ist Kreppling, von Stöppach / Treuf kommend gesehen. Links sieht man den schönen Hof mit der beeindruckenden Toreinfahrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. April 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kreppling


Richtig! Das war aber eine schwere Geburt .

Das schöne Haus bewundere ich auch jedesmal, wenn ich vorbeifahre.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2019)

@Garminator Du hast für uns bestimmt ein schönes Bild ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (18. April 2019)

Hab ich, aber leider auch einfach. Bin bisher noch nicht über meinen Hausbereich rausgekommen.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2019)

Die Kletterer sind wieder mal im Vorteil. Oder: Effendi .


----------



## trackspeed80 (19. April 2019)

Servus

Der Kletterfels oberhalb von Großenohe? Drei Zinnen


----------



## Garminator (19. April 2019)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Drei Zinnen


Richtig.


----------



## trackspeed80 (19. April 2019)

Sau cool 

Neues Bild kommt Sonntag frisch aus der Fränkischen wenn ich auf Tour bin.


----------



## trackspeed80 (21. April 2019)

Servus Mitanand

Ist denke ich für die Truppe hier nicht schwer. Ich fand den Blick vorhin einfach zu schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. April 2019)

Ist das beim Trubachtal, Nähe Dörnhof?


----------



## trackspeed80 (22. April 2019)

Servus

Richtig, Trubachtal stimmt und nach etwa einem Kilometer kommt Dörnhof und es geht am Großenoher Bach lang.

Grüße


----------



## Garminator (24. April 2019)

Wenn es genehm ist, kommt morgen ein Bild. Da bin ich, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, in der Fränkischen zum Biken.


----------



## derwaaal (25. April 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn es genehm ist, kommt morgen ein Bild. Da bin ich, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, in der Fränkischen zum Biken.


Spoileralarm


----------



## Garminator (25. April 2019)

Eingegrenzt habe ich ja bereits.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2019)

Oh, da war ich schon öfters Pause machen. Blöd das mir der spezielle Name jetzt net einfällt

G.


----------



## Garminator (26. April 2019)

Ich glaube, das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2019)

Bergstation Hollenberg???  

G.


----------



## Garminator (27. April 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bergstation Hollenberg


Richtig. Diesmal gilt es.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

Hmm, da fahre ich recht oft vorbei, aber der Schilderwald ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Wo genau steht er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (27. April 2019)

Direkt hinter dem Kios auf der freien Fläche. Ist mir auch neu. Das letzte Mal, vor ca. 2 Jahren, als ich dort war, stand der Pfahl noch nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

Ich war im letzten Sommer dort, vielleicht stand es noch nicht?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich war im letzten Sommer dort, vielleicht stand es noch nicht?



war das letzte mal 2017 dort und da wars scho gstanden


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> da wars scho gstanden


Dann muss ich mich beim nächsten mal mehr auf die Umgebung konzentrieren, und weniger auf die Auffahrt zur Burgruine .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

wer weiß wosd widda hi gschaud hasd


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. April 2019)

I schaug fast imma auf an Bodn, koa Wunda das i nix erkenn.....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig. Diesmal gilt es.



Meine Frau wußte den Namen noch  ...aber das da das Schild stand, hatte sie auch nicht in Erinnerung 
Uiui, bin heut früh in den Urlaub gefahren, drum ist meine Bilderauswahl sehr sehr sehr eingeschränkt. 
Ist nicht aktuell 







G.


----------



## Achtzig (27. April 2019)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte, aber das Bild find ich mal richtig cool!


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2019)

Ist bestimmt im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2019)

Fichtelgebirge ist schonmal richtig.

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. April 2019)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> I schaug fast imma auf an Bodn, koa Wunda das i nix erkenn.....


"Wer beim Biken auf den Boden schaut und nicht nach vorn, der g'hörd scho da Katz." (Weisheit eines 'Doradas of Hazzard')


----------



## trackspeed80 (28. April 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Wer beim Biken auf den Boden schaut und nicht nach vorn, der g'hörd scho da Katz." (Weisheit eines 'Doradas of Hazzard')


Dann hab i a wahnsinniges Talent ;-) Blickführung ist Alles, ironische Grüße


----------



## Lenka K. (30. April 2019)

Weissmainfels?
(die korrekte Schreibweise seit dem letzten mal gelernt )


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2019)

Ne, komplett anderer Berg.

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Mai 2019)

Kaiserfelsen 
http://www.hikr.org/gallery/photo492974.html

.... gescheid blöd wenn man sein Bild danach benennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2019)

Richtig 

Ich wußte übriegens beim Einstellen das der Name drunter steht, bzw. sowas ähnliches. Hat ja trotzdem 5 Tage gedauert 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2019)

Nun gut, auf nach Oberfranken ... wie heisst die Hütte und wo steht sie?


----------



## Garminator (5. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube, wir brauchen Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Mai 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir brauchen Hilfe.



Die Hütte ist benannt nach einem gelernten Elektroinstallateur, welcher sich aber später dazu entschloss in die Fußstapfen seiner Vorfahren zu treten um Forstwirt beim Forstamt Betzenstein zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Mai 2019)

Immernoch keiner eine Idee?

Jetzt aber, wie heisst der Schupfen, auf gehts!


----------



## actafool (7. Mai 2019)

Alwin Brendel ist klar. Aber die Hütte kenne ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Mai 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Alwin Brendel ist klar. Aber die Hütte kenne ich nicht



Richtig, die Hütte ist in etwa beim roten Pfeil


----------



## Garminator (8. Mai 2019)

In der Gegend war ich nur mit dem Renner. Da kenn ich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Garminator (11. Mai 2019)

Und wie geht es weiter?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Mai 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Und wie geht es weiter?


@actafool ist dran oder wie siehst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (11. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @actafool ist dran oder wie siehst Du das?


Upsi, ganz vergessen. Kleinen Moment, bidde.


----------



## actafool (11. Mai 2019)

Wo in Mittelfranken steht dieser wunderschöne Baum?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Wo in Mittelfranken


Ja, zefix, wo nur? 

Ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, zefix, wo nur?



Fluch ned


----------



## actafool (12. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, zefix, wo nur?
> 
> Ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp .



Hoffentlich ist es jetzt nicht zu einfach


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Mai 2019)

Keine Ahnung ... nichtmal ansatzweise


----------



## trackspeed80 (13. Mai 2019)

Servus

Der höhere Hügel Bergrücken im Hintergrund müsste der Lindelberg sein. Somit schätze ich es liegt südlich von Kirchrüsselbach in Richtung Lillinghof. Kann aber auch nur schätzen ^^


----------



## Lusio (13. Mai 2019)

Ich sag mal Entenberg


----------



## actafool (13. Mai 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Entenberg



Ich sag mal richtig. 

Auffahrt Entenberg mit Blick Richtung Gersdorf/Oberhaidelbach. Klassische 3 "Berge"-Tour.

Weiter geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (13. Mai 2019)

Wo ist diese Treppe


----------



## derwaaal (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## Lusio (14. Mai 2019)

@derwaaal du warst da auch nicht dabei, sondern der R. Der Teil hätte dir sicher gefallen.


----------



## coast13 (14. Mai 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Klassische 3 "Berge"-Tour.



Du meinst die ?


----------



## actafool (14. Mai 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> Du meinst die ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 862390


Sieht stark danach aus.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2019)

Die Effendis bitte wegtreten und für uns Ahnungslose erbitte ich einen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (15. Mai 2019)

Die Treppe liegt in einem Park der nicht mehr so ganz gepflegt wird.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Effendis bitte wegtreten und für uns Ahnungslose erbitte ich einen Tipp.


Ich verweiger mich der Effenditis, daher die Fragezeichen.


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2019)

Ist es beim Wengleinpark bei Eschenbach?


----------



## Lusio (15. Mai 2019)

Richtig Garminator du bist dran.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Mai 2019)

Ah jetzt ja...hätte ich auch erkennen können


----------



## Garminator (15. Mai 2019)

Dann mal was Einfaches:


----------



## Phantomas (15. Mai 2019)

Schmausenbuck


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Mai 2019)

Oh nein, ich hatte gehofft, dass das Holz weit weg von uns ist! Jetzt werd ich garantiert demnächst dahingeschleift und muss darüberfahren.


----------



## Garminator (16. Mai 2019)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Schmausenbuck


Richtig. 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> werd ich garantiert demnächst dahingeschleift


Und das auch zu Recht . Die Trails dort sind wirklich klasse. Für alle etwas dabei.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Und das auch zu Recht . Die Trails dort sind wirklich klasse. Für alle etwas dabei.



Wenn man sich dort nicht auskennt, wird es mit den zig Lines aber schon etwas schwierig, die für einen selber geeigneten Strecken zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Mai 2019)

Du kannst ja dort fahren, wo sie alle fahren. Ist ja genug los, vor allem Sonntags


----------



## Achtzig (16. Mai 2019)

Und eigentlich ist's doch auch fast egal welche line man erwischt. Sind doch fast alle nicht soooo schlimm und gefährlich doch fast nie


----------



## Lusio (16. Mai 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Bild?


----------



## Phantomas (18. Mai 2019)

Sorry hat etwas gedauert wo Schau ich hin


----------



## Lusio (18. Mai 2019)

ui Hochwasser


----------



## scratch_a (18. Mai 2019)

Ist das die Schwarzach?


----------



## Achtzig (18. Mai 2019)

Und is das aktuell?


----------



## Phantomas (19. Mai 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist das die Schwarzach?



Ja , ist die Schwarzach


----------



## Phantomas (19. Mai 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und is das aktuell?



Nein ist nicht aktuell  , noch keine Baumblüte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Mai 2019)

Standpunkt ist dann vermutlich auf dem Dünenweg ungefähr auf Höhe der Fröschauer Weiher, wo im Rücken de Fotografen noch ein Weg nach Mimberg raufgeht, von dem auch schonmal ein Bild hier drin war... Ist jetzt mal unser Tipp...
Bzw, der Fotograf steht vermutlich auf dem Weg nach Mimberg und blickt auf den DW...


----------



## Phantomas (19. Mai 2019)

Beim nächsten mal muss ich was schwereres Suchen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Mai 2019)

Nur gut, dass das Wetter in letzter Zeit ab und zu mal ganz gut war und wir ein paar Touren gemacht haben zu neuen Fotomotiven...


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Mai 2019)

Effendi.


----------



## actafool (20. Mai 2019)

Weißenbrunn?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Nein - aber nicht weit daneben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Weißenbrunn?





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nein - aber nicht weit daneben...


Bei Kronach oder Leinburg?


----------



## scratch_a (20. Mai 2019)

Leinburg


----------



## Achtzig (20. Mai 2019)

Hegnenberg?


----------



## scratch_a (20. Mai 2019)

Nein, falsche Richtung


----------



## Garminator (21. Mai 2019)

Vom Parkplatz oberhalb Weißenbrunn geht ein Weg runter Richtung Campingplatz Weißenburg. Ist es dieser Weg?


----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2019)

Nein. Wie @WarriorPrincess bemerkt hat, ist der Weg nicht weit weg von Weißenbrunn, aber sind schon paar km dazwischen.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Mai 2019)

Abfahrt vom Moritzberg nach Gersberg ?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Mai 2019)

Hmm, die kenne ich gar nicht?! Würde eher auf die Abfahrt vom Nonnenberg nach Gersdorf tippen.


----------



## Achtzig (22. Mai 2019)

Also Nonnenberg wäre mir so ein überhang noch nicht aufgefallen. Am moritzberg ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass das der wanderweg von haimemdorf hoch ist


----------



## Garminator (22. Mai 2019)

Das werf ich mal den Keilberg ins Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2019)

Moritzberg ist richtig, der gesuchte Weg war meines Erachtens noch nicht dabei. Ich lass @WarriorPrincess entscheiden, ob die Antwort von @Achtzig ausreichend genau ist oder nicht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht kennt ja noch wer anders den Weg doch...
Wir sind ihn raufgeschoben und hatten deshalb Zeit für's Foto...


----------



## Achtzig (22. Mai 2019)

Naja ich meine bergauf gesehen links von den wegen, die man eigentlich runter fährt. Is wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit rot kreuz oder so


----------



## Achtzig (22. Mai 2019)

Da hinauf dachte ich. Leider konnte ich in der Kürze der verbleibenden Zeit nicht noch weiter nachforschen ￼


----------



## Achtzig (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Mai 2019)

Nicht ganz... ist ein unmarkierter Weg, der mehr oder weniger parallel zum steilen Rot-Punkt von Leinburg raufführt. Wir waren den Rot-Punkt runter und wollten probieren, ob der parallele Weg bergauf besser ist. Nicht ganz so steil, aber für mich immernoch zu steil zum treten...
Du warst aber nah dran, darfst weitermachen.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2019)

Ist ca. da, wo der kleine Punkt in der Mitte des Bildes links neben den Rot-Punkt ist. Vielleicht kann es ja unser Effendi besser beschreiben.


----------



## Achtzig (23. Mai 2019)

Na dann...


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Mai 2019)

Eine Babysteinerne Rinne! Aber wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2019)

Ja genau. Echt Baby. Aber süß gell?
Sind auch bloß zufällig drüber gestolpert. Is total unauffällig einfach da...


----------



## Garminator (24. Mai 2019)

Ist das links von der Straße Förrenbach nach Thalheim?


----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2019)

Nein, rechts davon. Und auch ein Stück weit weg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Mai 2019)

Könnte bei Offenhausen sein


----------



## Achtzig (27. Mai 2019)

Komisch, manchmal kriegt man antworten gar nicht mit, sorry!
Also offenhausen is groooob gar nicht schlecht. Da gibt es aber mehrere in der Nähe.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Mai 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Komisch, manchmal kriegt man antworten gar nicht mit, sorry!
> Also offenhausen is groooob gar nicht schlecht. Da gibt es aber mehrere in der Nähe.



So genau kenne ich mich dann auch wieder nicht aus wenn es da mehrere gleich gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (27. Mai 2019)

Also dann lass ich das mal zählen. Die Hoffnung,  dass sich jemand nach so langer Zeit mit ner konkreten Antwort meldet, is ja doch begrenzt...


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Mai 2019)

Ist das die hier am Buchenberg?

Nix Baby sondern zerstört?


----------



## alpenpass (28. Mai 2019)

Glaub ich nicht... zu steil dafür. Wäre auf jeden Fall nach Auflösung an einer genauen Standortbeschreibung interessiert.


----------



## CC. (28. Mai 2019)

Die Rinne ist auf dem NAFPUT, sehr wahrscheinlich auf der Schleife Engelthal / Nonnenfelsen / Buchenberg / Entenberg, auf dem Rotstrich auf Gelb.
Bin dort schon vorbeigefahren, kann mich aber an den genauen Standort nicht erinnern


----------



## CC. (28. Mai 2019)

TechnischerDoppelmoppelpost


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Mai 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also dann lass ich das mal zählen. Die Hoffnung,  dass sich jemand nach so langer Zeit mit ner konkreten Antwort meldet, is ja doch begrenzt...


Guck Dir besser die nachfolgenden Antworten noch an, vielleicht ist einer dabei der näher dran ist


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist das die hier am Buchenberg?
> 
> Nix Baby sondern zerstört?



Zerstört? Wegen dem Geländer?

Nein, die ist es nicht. Ich muss mir mal CC.'s Beschreibung ansehen. Moment...


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2019)

'non aided frankenalb panoramaweg ultra trail' 
Du kennst Sachen! Das klingt auf jeden Fall als ginge der überall vorbei. ￼

So im Ernst: ich hab trotz einiger Mühe keine Ahnung wo der ultra trail lang ging. Wenn das aber die Strecke von 2015 wie bei gpsies abgelegt war, dann leider nein. 

Das kleine Baby liegt still und friedlich abseits jedes wanderwegs bei Raschbach. Oder zwischen Raschbach und Adelheim bzw Pühlheim:


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2019)

So,  und da jetzt näher schwer zu bewerten ist,  würde ich vorschlagen:

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst! 

Feuer frei wer auch immer will und vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand abseits der üblichen verdächtigen?


----------



## anytime (28. Mai 2019)

Na, dann male ich mal ... wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Mai 2019)

Hainkirche bei Hartenstein?


----------



## anytime (28. Mai 2019)

Nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Mai 2019)

Esperhöhle?


----------



## anytime (29. Mai 2019)

Ganz nah dran.


----------



## anytime (30. Mai 2019)

Ok, der kleine Ausschnitt macht es schwer und der Lichteinfall ist auch irrefuehrend da das Photo frueh am Morgen aufgenommen wurde.
Tip1: die Formation ist unter zwei Namen bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Mai 2019)

Welcher Umkreis ist bei dir "ganz in der Nähe"?

Rund um Türkelstein gibt es einiges aber mit 2 Namen kenn ich nur die Riesenburg


----------



## anytime (31. Mai 2019)

Tip2: nach der Formation ist auch ein Gasthaus benannt.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Mai 2019)

Felsentor in Türkelstein?? Wie der Gasthof Zum Felsentor ...


----------



## anytime (31. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Felsentor in Türkelstein?? Wie der Gasthof Zum Felsentor


Genau das isses ... auf OSM und diversen Wanderfuehrern wird es auch als "Geisskirche" bezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2019)

Geisskirche sagt mir was, sagte ja um Türkelstein rum gibts einiges.

Felsentore gibts um Türkelstein rum 9 Stück


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Juni 2019)

Da ich mindestens weiss, wo sich die Geisskirche bei Türkelstein befindet , mache ich mal weiter:



 ​Die Kletterer sind, wie so oft, im Vorteil .


----------



## Garminator (4. Juni 2019)

Im Pegnitztal?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Im Pegnitztal?


Ist schon mal richtig, aber das Pegnitztal ist lang .

Als Tipp: es handelt sich um einen SEHR beliebten Kletterfelsen, nur in einer ungewohnten Perspektive ...


----------



## Garminator (6. Juni 2019)

Da gibt es einen Felsen zwischen Vorra und Velden an der Ostseite der Straße. Namen kenn ich nicht. Sieht aber so aus wie dein Bild.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> zwischen Vorra und Velden


Vermutlich meinst du schon das richtige. Aber die Eingrenzung könnte vielleicht noch a bissl genauer sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (7. Juni 2019)

Also es sind nicht die Riffler Felsen. Müsste bei Artelshofen sein. Habe sie immer nur mit dem Renner von der Straße aus gesehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Müsste bei Artelshofen sein. Habe sie immer nur mit dem Renner von der Straße aus gesehen.


Das ist dann leider falsch. Dieser Teil der XXX Fels ist von der Strasse kaum zu sehen, die verläuft nämlich direkt unterhalb.

Der Fels liegt weiter nördlich, südlich eines schmucken Dörfchens, das mal ein Dokufernsehensternchen war (wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert ).


----------



## Cubie (8. Juni 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist dann leider falsch. Dieser Teil der XXX Fels ist von der Strasse kaum zu sehen, die verläuft nämlich direkt unterhalb.
> 
> Der Fels liegt weiter nördlich, südlich eines schmucken Dörfchens, das mal ein Dokufernsehensternchen war (wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert ).


Klettergarten bei der Almadlerhütte?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2019)

Ich erinnere: der Fels steht im Pegnitztal, zwischen Artelshofen und Velden. Wo sind die ganzen kletternden Biker?


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2019)

Dann kann ich nur noch den "Roter Fels" kurz vor Lungsdorf anbieten.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann kann ich nur noch den "Roter Fels" kurz vor Lungsdorf anbieten.


Richtig!!!


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2019)

Wo bin ich heute durchgefahren?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juni 2019)

Schlupflochfels?


----------



## Garminator (10. Juni 2019)

Nein, aber die Region stimmt schon mal.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Region stimmt schon mal.


Stimmt, die Region stimmt. Da ich aber ka Picture hab hald ich mei Babbm amol schdill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> die Region stimmt


Fränkische Schweiz?


----------



## Garminator (11. Juni 2019)

ja


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> ja


----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2019)

Dann ein weiterer Hinweis: Ein Tier kommt im Namen vor.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2019)

Ich rate: Fuchsloch?


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2019)

Nein, das Tier ist deutlich größer


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2019)

Sieht aus wie das Pferdeloch. Ich denke ich bin da erst kürzlich durchgefahren.


----------



## Garminator (13. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Pferdeloch


Richtig. Für alle anderen: das Pferdsloch liegt nördlich von Rackersberg, in der Nähe des Kühloches.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2019)

Jetzt müsste ich dran sein, wenn ich es verstanden habe.
Das ist die Treppe in ein bekanntes Loch,in der Nähe läuft ein sehr bekannter Bier Steig.
Die Treppe ist noch ein ungefahrenes Projekt von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2019)

Ihr habt echt recht viel Löcher in eurer Fränkischen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2019)

das stimmt, wenn man so überlegt.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt recht viel Löcher in eurer Fränkischen
> 
> G.


In Nürnberg noch viel mehr als in der Fränkischen


----------



## Schoschi (14. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Treppe ist noch ein ungefahrenes Projekt von mir.


Das dürfte aber die Letzte Treppe auf diesen Planeten sein, sonst müssteste eigentlich alle schon durchhaben....


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2019)

Angefahren bin ich sie schon mal, mit dem Geländer hat mich aber der Mut verlassen.
Das Loch wurde nach seinem Entdecker benannt, es liegt südlich von einem Ort, der ein beliebtes Ziel vom 5 Seidla Steig ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Juni 2019)

Da war ich schon, ist das Büttnerloch bei Thuisbrunn.
Die habe ich euch letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon mal vorgeschlagen 
Die Abfahrt danach ist aber schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2019)

Bis nach Thuisbrunn schaffens auf dem fünf Seidla Steig aber nur die ganz harten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Juni 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bis nach Thuisbrunn schaffens auf dem fünf Seidla Steig aber nur die ganz harten


ja die meisten sind schon in der Gräfenbergbahn voll


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2019)

Ka es ist dax Büttnerloch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ka es ist dax Büttnerloch


Wer das Loch kennt, weiß auch wo dieses Bild gemacht wurde.

Wo war mein Standort?


----------



## coast13 (17. Juni 2019)

sieht irgendwie nach Kleinziegenfelder Tal aus...


----------



## Lusio (17. Juni 2019)

1 km vom letzten Bild entfernt.


----------



## Garminator (18. Juni 2019)

Hab mir doch gedacht, dass dies Thuisbrunn ist. Müsste dann auf dem Weg in Richtung Kugelspiel gemacht worden sein. Heißt glaube ich Kulturweg 4.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hab mir doch gedacht, dass dies Thuisbrunn ist. Müsste dann auf dem Weg in Richtung Kugelspiel gemacht worden sein. Heißt glaube ich Kulturweg 4.


Hätte ich auch gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hab mir doch gedacht, dass dies Thuisbrunn ist. Müsste dann auf dem Weg in Richtung Kugelspiel gemacht worden sein. Heißt glaube ich Kulturweg 4.



Das ist soweit richtig, aber wo genau ist der Standort. Der Kulturweg 4 ist lang.
Tipp: hinter dem Standort befindet sich ein Spucker.


----------



## Lusio (18. Juni 2019)

Na das ist der Ringweg unter der Burg im nördlichen Teil des Weges ist die Lama Kopel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juni 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Na das ist der Ringweg unter der Burg im nördlichen Teil des Weges ist die Lama Kopel.


genau, hinter der Lamahütte.

Du bist dran.


----------



## Lusio (18. Juni 2019)

Hab grad nichts bei der Hand und gebe deshalb an den Garminator ab der hat es ja fast gewust.


----------



## Garminator (19. Juni 2019)

wo fährt die Tochter gerade runter?


----------



## ragazza (20. Juni 2019)

Lerautal ? bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, sieht aber sehr änlich aus. Stark geraten. Beim runterballern hab ich immer wenig Zeit zum Gucken


----------



## Garminator (20. Juni 2019)

Weit weg.  Im Norden.


----------



## Lusio (20. Juni 2019)

Irgend wo im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Garminator (21. Juni 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Irgend wo im Fichtelgebirge


Richtig. Jetzt nur noch etwas eingrenzen


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juni 2019)

Auf einem Pfad vor einer Kehre, die von Bikern gerne abgekürzt wird.


----------



## ragazza (21. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Weit weg.  Im Norden.


ich Pfosten war ja auch gedanklich im falschen Thread, das Bild ist ja aus Franken , sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (21. Juni 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Pfad vor einer Kehre


Nein, ist ein Weg, den hier im Thread sicher schon viele gefahren sind. Nur gibt es an diesem Weg mittendrinn zwei Möglichkeiten, weiter zu fahren. Kurz danach kommen sie wieder zusammen. Dies hier ist der einfachere Weg.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Juni 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein Weg, den hier im Thread sicher schon viele gefahren sind. Nur gibt es an diesem Weg mittendrinn zwei Möglichkeiten, weiter zu fahren. Kurz danach kommen sie wieder zusammen. Dies hier ist der einfachere Weg.


Das klingt nach dem Weg vom Nusshardt runter, bzw hinterm Seehaus der Teil. Diese einfachere Variante führt links vorbei an der doch viel verblockteren Stelle... Kann das sein?


----------



## Garminator (21. Juni 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> hinterm Seehaus der Teil


Richtig. Du entäuscht mich nicht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Juni 2019)

Ok, dann mangels anderer Bilder mal eine andere Perspektive eines markanten Punktes entlang eines vermutlich oft gefahrenen Weges:
Wo stehe ich, wenn ich dieser Treppe nach oben folge?



(Jetzt zeigt sich, wer auch mal anhält und sich umschaut... )


----------



## Garminator (22. Juni 2019)

Einer meiner Lieblingstrails da runter!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2019)

Sehr schöner Wanderweg - ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (22. Juni 2019)

Der linke! Arzbergturm?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Der linke! Arzbergturm?


Richtig!!


----------



## Garminator (23. Juni 2019)

den üblichen


----------



## Achtzig (23. Juni 2019)

Ein Glück hab ich geschafft an ein Foto zu denken, sonst schaut's bei mir echt übel aus mit Fotos. 
Nu aber genug gejammert! Wo war ich?


----------



## actafool (23. Juni 2019)

Im Biergarten


----------



## Achtzig (23. Juni 2019)

Aber ich bin nicht sicher ob ich das jetzt zählen lassen kann?


----------



## CC. (24. Juni 2019)

Brückenwirt?


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2019)

Also ich geb zu, die Perspektive ist ungewohnt. Aber dass da nicht jemand in den ersten 2 Minuten dahinter kommt wundert mich doch. Dachte,  das wär viel zu leicht?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2019)

Keiner ne Idee?  Den Biergarten gibt's quasi schon ewig. War vor ein paar jahren aber bis auf zu nem besonderen Anlass mal nicht bewirtschaftet. Mittlerweile ist wieder angenehm überraschend viel los. 

Am meisten los wird wohl in 2 Wochen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (26. Juni 2019)

Kirchweih in Langwasser müsste bald sein. Ist es der Biergarten am Zollhaus?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2019)

Auch nicht. Aber die Spur ist heiß!


----------



## anytime (26. Juni 2019)

Schlossberg Pegnitz


----------



## pristo (26. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Spur heiss ist, dann könnte es auch das Gärtla am Grundigturm sein.


----------



## Florian (26. Juni 2019)

Das ist der Biergarten am Kunigundenberg in Lauf!


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2019)

Der @Florian ist meine Rettung,  ich dachte schon das wohl einfachste Rätsel des ganzen Forums geht ungelöst aus. Zu eurer Verteidigung schieb ich's auf die Hitze 

Also weiter geht's


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2019)

Die heiße Spur war übrigens der kirchweih ansatz. Wobei die in Lauf ja zugegebenermaßen nicht so der Bringer is...


----------



## Florian (26. Juni 2019)




----------



## Florian (26. Juni 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Die heiße Spur war übrigens der kirchweih ansatz. Wobei die in Lauf ja zugegebenermaßen nicht so der Bringer is...


Der Biergarten ist übrigens das ganze Jahr über empfehlenswerter als zur Kirchweih!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (28. Juni 2019)

Ein Tipp dazu: Weit im Süden!


----------



## Lusio (28. Juni 2019)

Treuchtlingen


----------



## Florian (30. Juni 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## Lusio (30. Juni 2019)

Ist das der Julian Trail


----------



## Lusio (30. Juni 2019)

Wo stehe ich da?


----------



## Florian (30. Juni 2019)

> Ist das der Julian Trail


Genau - mit kids absolut einen Ausflug wert - auch weil nur 5 min vom Bahnhof weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich da?
> Anhang anzeigen 879485




Grad gesehen das ich diesmal ein Bild zur Verfügung habe. Drum sage ich mal Jägerdsteig, Warmensteinach, ziemlich am Anfang auf der Exskipiste.

G.


----------



## Lusio (30. Juni 2019)

Na ja Jörg du musst das ja kennen. Ist absolut Richtig, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2019)

Ja, war natürlich für mich unverkennbar...die Seehausstelle vorher natürlich auch 

Bei dem Bild hier gibts ne Sonderregelung. Man darf es nur in so klein ansehen und nicht ins Fotoalbum schauen, weil sonnst kann man lesen wos ist


Hab aber gerade keine Bearbeitungsmöglichkeit 






G.


----------



## Lusio (30. Juni 2019)

Ist das am Ochsenkopf von der Piste hinter der Bergstation Nord?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2019)

Ne, ist ein anderer Berggipfel...aber Fichtelgebirge ist schonmal richtig.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juni 2019)

Hohe Matze?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2019)

Richtig 


G.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Muss mal wieder hin - Hohe Matze ist meine Lieblingstour!

Dann ein Schilderwald aus dem "sanfteren" Oberfranken.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Schild steht, aber ich kanns evtl. schonmal eingrenzen.
Da man letzte Woche wegen Übertemperatur ja nichts machen konnte, waren wir mal den Hohenglückssteig steigen. Und der Japanwanderweg geht da direkt dran vorbei.

G.


----------



## Lusio (1. Juli 2019)

Nähe Obertubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (1. Juli 2019)

@LB Jörg Hallo Jörg, am Hohengücksteig geht der Frankenweg nicht vorbei. Den bin ich schon gefahren ist zu empfehlen, dauert einige Tage.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Hallo Jörg, am Hohengücksteig geht der Frankenweg nicht vorbei. Den bin ich schon gefahren ist zu empfehlen, dauert einige Tage.



Ich schrieb ja auch der Japanerweg...das unterste Schild.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Japanerweg


"Japanerwege" gibt's in Oberfranken wie Japaner in Tokio .



Lusio schrieb:


> Nähe Obertubach


Ist heiss!


----------



## Lusio (1. Juli 2019)

Der Frankenweg geht von Obertubach nach Egloffstein, da dürfte es nicht mehr kommen. 
Dann ist es zwischen Hohenschwärz un Gräfenberg.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> zwischen Hohenschwärz un Gräfenberg


Ist wiederum kalt. Probier's mit der anderen Richtung von Obertrubach raus .


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> "Japanerwege" gibt's in Oberfranken wie Japaner in Tokio .
> 
> 
> Ist heiss!



Wieder was gelernt im Forum.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> waren wir mal den Hohenglückssteig steigen


Da haben wir uns vielleicht gesehen -- war am Samstag im Hirschbachtal direkt am Japanerweg klettern .


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns vielleicht gesehen -- war am Samstag im Hirschbachtal direkt am Japanerweg klettern .



Puh, bei der Hitze 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puh, bei der Hitze


Welche Hitze?
Der Fels lag angenehm im Schatten, am heissesten war's nach dem Klettern im Biergarten in Hirschbach  ... Ja, am Sonntag, da gab's richtige Hitze, aber wie heisst es so schön: Leidenschaft kommt von leiden . Der Vorteil beim Klettern ist ja, dass es doch nicht so schweisstreibend wie das Biken ist, dazu steht frau die Hälfte der Zeit sowieso nur herum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (1. Juli 2019)

Na dann kann es nur bei Leienfels sein.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Leienfels


Ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber vielleicht findest du auch die genaue Stelle? (quäl quäl    )


----------



## Lusio (2. Juli 2019)

Ist mit Reit-Wanderkarte kein Problem, der Wegweiser steht ca. 100 m südlich bei einer Bank.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Juli 2019)

@Lusio Ja, richtig!

Die genaue Stelle ist hier.

Es liegt auf einem alten Weg von Obertrubach nach Leienfels und wer kurz vor dem Scheitelpunkt des Karrenweges nach Leienfels aufpasst, kann noch die alten Spurrillen im Fels sehen, bevor es zur Einkehr im urigen Gasthof zur Burgruine geht  (Mo Ruhetag, Di ab 15 Uhr geschlossen).


----------



## Lusio (2. Juli 2019)

Wo und Was ist das?


----------



## Lusio (4. Juli 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Dann löse ich mal das was auf, es ist eine Burgruine, aber welche, da gibt es in Franken ja nicht viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. Juli 2019)

Na das ist aber schon eine ziemlich verwitterte Ruine. Die von o-nohe ist doch zb auch so im Eimer?


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2019)

Die von O-nohe ist es nicht die gezeigte liegt in Ofrn.


----------



## Cubie (6. Juli 2019)

Burgruine Hollenberg ?


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2019)

Nein nördlicher


----------



## Cubie (6. Juli 2019)

Na gut, dann rate ich mal...

Burgstall Wartberg ?


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2019)

Mit dem W liegst du schon mal Richtig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Juli 2019)

mit W fällt mir nur Wolfsberg ein


----------



## Lusio (7. Juli 2019)

Die Burg ist nicht nach einen Berg benannt such mal weiter im Norden


----------



## derwaaal (7. Juli 2019)

bei Warmensteinach?


----------



## Lusio (7. Juli 2019)

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. Juli 2019)

Effendi.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Effendi.


Dem gleichst Du in der Tat _*irgendwie*_.


----------



## Cubie (8. Juli 2019)

Burgruine Furzstein....
ähhh sorry meine natürlich Wurzstein?


----------



## Lusio (8. Juli 2019)

Richtig


----------



## Cubie (9. Juli 2019)

Upps da darf ich wohl auch mal wieder...

Anbei ein Bild eines recht bekannten Trails, nur wo ist der...?


----------



## Garminator (9. Juli 2019)

Von Affalterthal runter nach Egloffstein?


----------



## Cubie (9. Juli 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Von Affalterthal runter nach Egloffstein?


ziemliche kalt....
ich schätz mal so ca. 70-80  km Luftlinie entfernt von Egloffstein


----------



## kaku (9. Juli 2019)

Eberhard-Trail bei Zell am Ebersberg


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juli 2019)

kaku schrieb:


> Eberhard-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (9. Juli 2019)

kaku schrieb:


> Eberhard-Trail bei Zell am Ebersberg


Richtig !
Einer der besonders schönen Trails  im Frankenland ....


----------



## kaku (9. Juli 2019)

... dann bin wohl ich dran:

Nicht nur im Veldensteiner Forst gibt es große Beutegreifer, sondern auch in der Nähe von *____*


----------



## coast13 (9. Juli 2019)

sieht aus wie im 3D Parcour in Gößweinstein... aber an Wolf am Seil kann ich mich nicht erinnern ...


----------



## kaku (9. Juli 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie im 3D Parcour in Gößweinstein... aber an Wolf am Seil kann ich mich nicht erinnern ...


Richtig, das ging ja schnell!


----------



## coast13 (9. Juli 2019)

ups..also doch 
Dann mach ich mal flott weiter. Wo war ich?


----------



## coast13 (10. Juli 2019)

echt niemand ne Idee ? 
Tipp: südliche Fränkische, nahe *ee******rf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (10. Juli 2019)

Steinknock nähe Sender Kälbererberg?


----------



## coast13 (11. Juli 2019)

@Cubie 
Richtig!!


----------



## Cubie (11. Juli 2019)

Hmm hab nix so richtig schwieriges, egal soll ja Spaß machen...
Wo hab hab ich denn da Pause gemacht ?


----------



## Cubie (12. Juli 2019)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## otti44 (13. Juli 2019)

Sommerleite zwischen Bronn und Klumpertal


----------



## Cubie (13. Juli 2019)

otti44 schrieb:


> Sommerleite zwischen Bronn und Klumpertal


leider nein..


----------



## Cubie (13. Juli 2019)

na gut dann eine Hilfestellung!
Das Bild wurde im Herzen der Fränkischen Schweiz aufgenommen.
Der Fluss zur linken ist einer der ganz bekannten...


----------



## Lusio (14. Juli 2019)

Wiesent


----------



## Cubie (14. Juli 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wiesent


Leider nein!
Der Fluss den ich meine, fließt in die Wiesent.
 Ich hab im gleichnamigen Tal meine Rast gemacht...


----------



## Garminator (14. Juli 2019)

Ist es dann an der Aufseß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (14. Juli 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist es dann an der Aufseß?


Aufseßtal, richtig!
Damit bist du wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## coast13 (14. Juli 2019)

@Cubie 

wo genau an der Aufseß war das denn ?  Ich wollte grad Püttlach tippen ...


----------



## Garminator (15. Juli 2019)

Die Aufseß ist nicht kurz. Ich würde auf einen Bereich zwischen Kuchenmühle und Katzengraben tippen. Aber bevor Cubie es präzisiert, ein Bild:


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Juli 2019)

Weißmainfelsen.


----------



## Garminator (15. Juli 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Weißmainfelsen.


Das ging ja schnell


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Juli 2019)

Bevor ich es schaff', "Effendi" zu sagen, meldet sich der Effendi höchstpersönlich .


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2019)




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2019)

Ups - keine Reaktionen.
Das Bild ist entstanden auf der Deutschlandtour von Stefan Loibl (BIKE Magazin) am 15.7.2019 auf der Etappe Heiligenstadt - Bayreuth.
Es liegt in meinem "Hausrevier".


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juli 2019)

Niemand eine Idee dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (19. Juli 2019)

Die Etappe ist schon lang und ähnliche Wege gibt es wie Fahrräder in Peking.


----------



## derwaaal (19. Juli 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die Etappe ist schon lang und ähnliche Wege gibt es wie Fahrränder in Peking.


dann such dir halt was raus und fang an durchzuprobieren.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> dann such dir halt was raus und fang an durchzuprobieren.


No dann fang doch Du an...
Es ist zwischen Heiligenstadt und Ebermannstadt.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Es ist zwischen Heiligenstadt und Ebermannstadt.


Hab ich mir schon gedecht beim Hinweis auf das Aborigine-Revier. 
Moment, isch gugg ma.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2019)

Also zwischen Veilbronn und Hummerstein, oder genauer zwischen Unterlaadara und H-stein? 
... aber nur weil Du mich drum gebeten hast ...


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2019)

Nein, nicht "vo Laada naufn Hummastaa", sondern von der Stelle auf dem Foto weiter kommt man erst mal in Veilbronn an.

BTW:
Es heißt "Öbalaada" und "Ündalaada".
Bei Letzterem reicht "Laada" - es ist bei dieser Kurzform fast nie Oberleinleiter gemeint, sondern immer Unterleinleiter. (Druidenwissen)
Ausnahme: Sagt ein Heiligenstädter "Domm in Laada", meint er Oberleinleiter.
Beispiel: "Domm in Laada (beim Ott) is Kerwa."
Ein Traindorfer wie ich dagegen bezeichnet O'leinleiter nie als "Laada".
Im Zweifelsfall braucht es bei O'leinleiter immer "domm in Laada", fürs untere genügt immer "Laada" allein.
Aus der Perspektive der Heroldsmühle wäre O'L "derm in Laada", U'L wie für alle anderen schlicht "in Laada".
Für Burggruber ist O'L "das verbotene Dorf" und wird nicht erwähnt.
Ab Teuchatz, Tiefenpölz und Hohenpölz interessiert niemanden das "Laada-Dool".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2019)

Na, mit der Eingrenzung kann ja jetz dann der @Garminator weitermachen - ob domm oder derm oder in oder ummi oder virtuell.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Na, mit der Eingrenzung kann ja jetz dann der @Garminator weitermachen - ob domm oder derm oder in oder ummi oder virtuell.


Nein, nein. Die Stelle ist doch "hint'n an ...".


----------



## Garminator (21. Juli 2019)

Ist zwar weit außerhalb meines üblichen Reviers, aber ich probier es:
Kurz bevor man auf den Schulmühlbach trifft?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist zwar weit außerhalb meines üblichen Reviers, aber ich probier es:
> Kurz bevor man auf den Schulmühlbach trifft?


Verdammt nahe dran.
Probiers mal von der anderen seite des Ortes aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2019)

Sieht aus wie der Wanderweg durchs Leidinghofer Tal von Veilbronn aus.
Kann aber auch drüben bei Volkmannsreuth sein


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2019)

L'hofer Tal ist Punktlandung.

Von Traindorf, "vo Laada" aus jeweils "hint'n an Leidingshofer Dool".
(von Veilbronn aus "domma", von Heiligenstadt aus, aber auch vom Naturfreundehaus, wäre es "dund'n".

Mach weiter bitte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2019)

Damit es ein bisschen einfacher wird, Oberfranken mit Blick auf einen Kletterfelsen im Ldkr. Bayreuth


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2019)

EFFENDI!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> EFFENDI!



What?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> What?


"Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht!"
(Der "Effendi" in 'Irgendwie und Sowieso')


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juli 2019)

Keiner ne Idee?
Die Felsen welche man sieht hatte ich schon mal als Rätsel!


----------



## Garminator (26. Juli 2019)

Ich find nichts. Du hast bereits zu viel gepostet. Ich glaub, es braucht noch mal einen Hinweis.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Juli 2019)

Den Felsen welchem man sieht ist benannt nach einem Vogel welcher seine Eier in fremde Nester legt. Der Standort von dem das Bild aus aufgenommen wurde liegt zwischen Burg Rabenstein nach Waischenfeld über den Buchberg.

Jetzt sollte aber was gehen


----------



## Garminator (26. Juli 2019)

Schwer, da bin ich nicht so oft. Kuckucksfels find ich nicht. Daher rate ich mal bei der Kapelle den Kirchweg von Waischenfeld hoch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Juli 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Schwer, da bin ich nicht so oft. Kuckucksfels find ich nicht. Daher rate ich mal bei der Kapelle den Kirchweg von Waischenfeld hoch.



Falsche Seite. Aber eine kleine Kapelle steht auf dem Weg und zufällig heisst der Weg auch Kirchweg 
Noch ein Tip: der Kuckucksfelsen befindet sich vor Zeubach.

Jetzt kann es sein das Du richtig liegst oder auch nicht. Aber von Waischenfeld aus ist unten keine kleine Kapelle.

Mach Du mal einfach weiter.










Schwarzer Pfeil = Kuckucksfelsen
Roter Punkt = Standort


----------



## Garminator (26. Juli 2019)

Der rote Punkt steht genau auf der Kapelle, die ich meinte. Nur einen Kuckucksfels habe ich bei OSM oder Komoot nicht eingezeichnet gesehen.
Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## Garminator (26. Juli 2019)

Mal was anderes. DaFriiitz kann ja wieder auf Effendi machen.





Falls Fragen auftauchen: Ist ein Graffiti an ner Wand.


----------



## Garminator (28. Juli 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Dann mal ein Hinweis: Ist an einer Unterführung eines Radweges, welcher parallel zu einer Bahn läuft.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Juli 2019)

Welche Bahn, S, Z oder A Bahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (28. Juli 2019)

Traditionelle Eisenbahn


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2019)

Nachdem nichts geht ein Bild von der Unterführung:


----------



## Ausreiterin (29. Juli 2019)

Ebermannstadt Richtung Rothenbühl? (also wenn man oben links abbiegt)..... (wenn man gradaus fahren würde, würde man nach Wohlmannsgesees kommen) 
LG Lisa


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2019)

Genau. Ebermannstadt an der Wiesent entlang verlassen, am Wasserrad vorbei und dann die Straße unterqueren. 
Hier nochmals ein Bild an der Unterführung:


----------



## Garminator (31. Juli 2019)

@Ausreiterin:
Jetzt warten wir nur noch auf ein neues Rätselbild


----------



## Ausreiterin (1. August 2019)

so! Danke fürs Anstupsen, Garminator! ;o)  ---- es handelt sich um Oberfranken: wo könnte ich stehen.. ? ich befürchte, zu leicht - bin sehr gespannt auf eure Tipps! 

das letzte Rätsel war für mich so einfach, weil ich die letzten 1-2 Monate da zweimal durchgefahren bin... ;o) und es mir jedesmal so aufgefallen ist... ;o) ----  mein Gefährte (mit dem ich da 2x geradelt bin) hätte es nicht erkannt (er war bei meiner Tipp-Abgabe hier zufällig neben mir und hat so quasi ungläubig den Kopf geschüttelt.. )  ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (2. August 2019)

Das dürfte oberhalb, nördlich von Tiefenellern sein, siehe im Bild roter Kreis


----------



## Cubie (2. August 2019)

Oder der Blick geht von Lindach Richtung Teuchatz ( vom Wald verdeckt)??


----------



## Ausreiterin (4. August 2019)

@SanfterRebell, exakt! war auf der traditionellen 1. Mai-Wanderung mit family and friends nach Tiefen(t)ellern...


----------



## SanfterRebell (5. August 2019)

Wo bin ich denn da abgefahren?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. August 2019)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn da abgefahren?


Was ist das für einen Massaker???


----------



## SanfterRebell (8. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Was ist das für einen Massaker???


@Lenka K. erkläre mir bitte mal, was an diesem Bild nicht passt?


----------



## SanfterRebell (8. August 2019)

Hat niemand eine Idee?
Es ist jedenfalls in Oberfranken.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. August 2019)

SanfterRebell schrieb:


> was an diesem Bild nicht passt?


Ähm, das sieht so aus, als wäre da irgendein Grossfahrzeug über den Trail gefahren???


----------



## derwaaal (9. August 2019)

Fätbike


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Fätbike


Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass "Hollamöffl" neben der schon bekannten Bedeutung auch "ausgehöhlter Kürbis" bedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (12. August 2019)

Keine Ideen vorhanden, oder alle im Urlaub
Hier dann ein neues Rätselbild. Wo bin ich jetzt gewesen?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. August 2019)

Der alte Weg von Obertrubach nach Leupoldstein, südlichwestlich von Leienfels, hier etwa?


----------



## Garminator (12. August 2019)

Verflixt, zu spät geöffnet.


----------



## SanfterRebell (12. August 2019)

@Lenka K. leider nichts 
Ort befindet sich ca. gute 44 km zwischen Himmelsrichtung WNW und NW von deiner Vermutung entfernt


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. August 2019)

Heute bin ich oberhalb von Unterhaid einen geplättelten/gepflasterten Weg, der das Schneckenzeichen als Wanderzeichen hat, hochgefahren (parallel in Sichtweite ca. 200-300 Meter östlich von der Straße, die zur historischen Gambrinus-Kellergasse hochführt), und als ich weiter oben war, fast aus dem Wald draußen, sah ich rechts unterhalb vom gepflasterten Weg einen Hohlweg, der mich sofort an Dein Foto erinnert hat! - ich denke mal, dass es nicht Dein Foto ist (ist schon sehr "abstrakt", dieser Ort....) - aber anmerken wollte ich es wenigstens schon mal..... - - - - und außerdem kommt es auch nicht so gut hin mit Deinen beschriebenen 44km zwischen WNW und NW....... - da hatte ich so ganz grob irgendwas zwischen Haßfurt/Zeil und Bramberg in meiner pi mal Daumen Berechnung erwartet, also denk ich mal, dass ich nicht ganz richtig liege.... - ob Du wirklich richtig stehst, siehst Du, wenn das Licht angeht... ! ;o) ;o)  LG von Lisa


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. August 2019)

- wobei - mit Bramberg wäre ich ja eigentlich schon wieder viel zu weit nördlich Deiner angegebenen Richtung.... - obwohl ich es nicht weiß, rate ich !  - - -  eigentlich müsst es irgendwo zwischen Zabelstein (zu weit vermutlich) und Euerberg sein (Lenkas Karte als Grundlage genommen). Fatschenbrunn, Markertsgrün, Fürnbach.... die Ecke....  - ich bin gespannt, @SanfterRebell  !!


----------



## SanfterRebell (15. August 2019)

@Ausreiterin Naja, Bramberg ist definitiv zu weit entfernt  aber 2 Ortschaften östlich von Unterhaid wäre schon mal nahe dran.


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. August 2019)

ich bin geschockt! dann muss es ja Dörfleins sein und irgendwo am Kreuz-/Semberg.... ! geschockt, weil ich die Gegend an sich gut kenne...... ;o) ;o)  - dann bin ich nämlich mit Sicherheit dort schon mal gewesen...... hmmm...


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. August 2019)

vielleicht einer der Einstiege /Ausläufe (je nach Definition) der Downhill-Trails... - aber dafür finde ich den Boden zu intakt... - DH hinterlässt ja doch immer spezielle Spuren im Erdreich..  - hmmm... vielleicht, wenn man oben aufm Kreuzberg (unterhalb der Pavillionkuppe sozusagen) ist, dieser eine tolle Singletrail, der an der südwestlichen Flanke sich langschlängelt... da gibt es ein paar hohlweg-artige Stellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanfterRebell (17. August 2019)

@Ausreiterin Kreuzberg und Ausläufe liest sich sehr gut   aber nach Südost Richtung Main da durchfährt man diesen Hohlweg. Also wo genau


----------



## Garminator (17. August 2019)

Ich hab es doch tatsächlich gefunden, aber die Lösung muss an @Ausreiterin gehen. Sie hat die ganze Vorarbeit geleistet.
Dann mal los @Ausreiterin!


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. August 2019)

wenn das jetzt überm Rabenhorst ist, bin ich ja noch geschockter.... - der Zaun, der da so runterhängt, könnte mich auf diese Spur gebracht haben - ihr seid ja lieb! _flöt_ _freu_


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. August 2019)

Also Rabenhorst ist euch ja bestimmt ein Begriff..... - ist eigentlich der 4. Keller in der Dörfleinser-Kemmerner Kellerachse... : 
erst Diller, dann 

Rabenhorst (OFF TOPIC....... : hat nur Mittwochs und Sonntags offen - hat oft guten selbst marinierten Matjes ... ;o) - darf kein Schwein mehr futtern seit meiner rheumatoiden Arthritis-Diagnose (gelte da zwar aktuell nur als Risikopatientin, aber ich spüre ja fast täglich komische leichte Gelenkbeschwerden und meine spezifischen Marker (CCP/ACPA-Wert und wie sie alle heißen) sind geradezu astronomisch erhöht - bald Kontrolluntersuchung, mal schaun..), dann 

Wagner, dann 

Leicht (bei dem jetzt die Schranken sind und man durchschieben (ähem sollte, ... kann... ) muss. (ich machs schon, außer wenn die Läden /Essensausgabe geschlossen sind..)  (der hat ganzjährig geöffnet, bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht so). 
LG Lisa


----------



## SanfterRebell (18. August 2019)

Ja Rabenhorst ist richtig , auf gehts @Ausreiterin Wir sind auf den nächsten Ort gespannt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. August 2019)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Also Rabenhorst ist euch ja bestimmt ein Begriff..... - ist eigentlich der 4. Keller in der Dörfleinser-Kemmerner Kellerachse... :
> erst Diller, dann


Kannst Du US die anderen drei Keller noch aufzeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (19. August 2019)

kann ich gerne machen, nichts einfacher als das. Denn wenn ihr den Rabenhorst kennt - oder ganz einfach: wenn ihr nur irgendeinen von den Kellern kennt, dann wundert es mich fast schon, dass ihr die anderen nicht auch kennt. 
Also erstmal als Ausgangspunkt: Hallstadt Richtung Oberhaid -> über die Brücke nach Dörfleins -> sofort nach der Brücke rechts rein und der Straße folgen (rechts halten, dann bleibt man unten am "Damm" oder "Deich" vom Main). Irgendwann sind die letzten Häuser und Parkplätze von Dörfleins erreicht. dann geht es links rauf am Dillerkeller vorbei direkt auf den Kreuzberg, knackige Auffahrt.
Wenn man aber nicht rauffährt, sondern weiterhin sich rechts hält und somit an der Sitzgruppe und dem Hinweisschild zum Rabenhorst vorbei, auf der asphaltierten Straße zwischen Kreuzberg und Main unten in der Senke weiterfährt, gelangt man als nächstes automatisch zum Rabenhorst (Zaun vom Kellergrundstück, Haus weiter oben) (rechts vom Rabenhorster Keller-Zaun, daran entlang, relativ steil nach oben, führt der Weg vom letzten Bilderrätsel, ist sehens- und erlebenswert) 

Wenn man aber nicht dort links rauffährt am Zaun entlang, sondern dem hier beginnenden wunderschönen engen Trail am Hang entlang Richtung Baunach folgt, also weiterhin recht flach, leicht wellig, dann kommt man nach einiger Zeit automatisch zum Parkplatz, über welchem der Wagner-Keller prangt. geht ordentlich steil da rauf zum Keller. 
(rechts und links davon gehen wieder auf den Kreuz/Semberg diverse Wege rauf)

Wenn man aber nicht diese Wege rauffährt, sondern weiterhin dem Trail Richtung Baunach unten am Fuß des Berges entlang, teils auch mal etwas breiter ausgebaut, dann wieder Trail-artig....., dann kommt man nach kurzer Zeit automatisch zum Leicht-Keller. Dort ist ne Schranke mit Bitte um Schieben und so. 

Das waren jetzt alle Keller. 
Für diejenigen, die noch nie dort gefahren sind, es aber mal ausprobieren mögen, empfehle ich die Weiterfahrt auf dem Trail (geht da einfach grad aus durch am Basketballkorb vorbei in die Büsche. Kurze enge, manchmal schlammige Episode, dann kommt man auf ne Wiese, dem ausgefahrenen Pfad mittendurch kann man folgen, somit kommt man auf den breiten "Waldautobahn"-artigen Weg, weiterhin alles Richtung Baunach. 
diesem Weg folgt man ca. schlecht geschätzt einen knappen Kilometer, bevor dann endlich auch dieser breite Weg wieder zum Trail wird. Irgendwann kommt so ne Poller-Schranke, die ziemlich eng gebaut ist. dann erreicht man Baunach von Süden - erstmal verwilderte alte Straße oder so, dann kommt ein Brunnen. (also wer noch kein Wasser bei den Kellern bunkern konnte oder wollte, findet hier auch Wasser. hab schon paar mal draus getrunken ohne Probleme bisher) . 

ok. soweit dazu. dann such ich jetzt mal was feines aus für euch, damit es spannend bleibt hier! ;o) :O)


----------



## Ausreiterin (19. August 2019)

bestimmt zu leicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2019)

Ich kenn mich zwar garnet bei euch aus. War aber mal wo, wos so ungefähr ausgesehen hat. Weiß aber dummerweise auch nimmer genau wie das geheißen hat.
Frau hat irgendwie nähe Frankendorf oben am Felsrigel wo unten die Almadlerhütte ist...oder so ähnlich

???


Ich weiß nur noch das am Fuße des Felsenrigels es dieses Bier gab 

G.


----------



## Cubie (19. August 2019)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> bestimmt zu leicht...


Das ist im Bereich Dragonerspitze mit Blick runter zum Almadler und auf der anderen Seite der Weg der Begegnung...

und Jörg war schneller....

p.s. zum Ott ins Leinleitertal sind´s dann doch noch a paar Meter, aber a Ott geht immer


----------



## Ausreiterin (19. August 2019)

Hi ihr zwei! wenn ihr euch einigt, wer dran ist (Cubie meinte, LB Jörg wär schneller gwesn..), dann reicht mir persönlich die Auflösung.. - also oben ist der Kälberberg und auf der anderen Seite die Friesener Warte mit Flugplatz... - was für n Bier es auf der Almadler gibt, das weiß ich überhaupt ned - jedenfalls gut gesehen, LB Jörg!!  wenn Du erst einmal da warst und sofort wieder Assoziationen dazu bekommst......  cool! 
Liebe Grüße von Lisa


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2019)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Hi ihr zwei! wenn ihr euch einigt, wer dran ist (Cubie meinte, LB Jörg wär schneller gwesn..), dann reicht mir persönlich die Auflösung.. - also oben ist der Kälberberg und auf der anderen Seite die Friesener Warte mit Flugplatz... - was für n Bier es auf der Almadler gibt, das weiß ich überhaupt ned - jedenfalls gut gesehen, LB Jörg!!  wenn Du erst einmal da warst und sofort wieder Assoziationen dazu bekommst......  cool!
> Liebe Grüße von Lisa



War letztes Jahr durch Schulteroperrationen ja zum Gehen verdammt und da sind wir auf dem Trail oben entlang gewandert und dann irgendwo zwischen den Felsen durch, nach unten. Allerdings war der Weg nach unten nicht fahrbar  Krass, hat mich sofort wieder dran erinnert.
Da Cubi meine Lösung wohl reicht, dann leg ich mal ein Bild nach.
Gesucht ist der Name vom See.






G.


----------



## Ausreiterin (20. August 2019)

Hoffentlich wieder vollkommen wiederhergestellt, Jörg.. diesen Trail prägt man sich ob seiner Genialheit auch sehr gut ein, kann ich mir bestens vorstellen..  

Dein See sieht spannend aus (vor allem, was Menschen da dran gebastelt haben mit Beton..), ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, wo es sein könnte. 

Beim letzten Bilderrätsel fand ich es ja wirklich sehr lustig, dass ich aus Langeweile, weil ich wollte, dass es hier weitergeht, einfach mal so paar unmotivierte Fragen gestellt hab und irgendwas in den Raum geworfen, und am Schluss wars überraschend dann sogar gleich noch ein Teil meiner erweiterten Westentasche.... _grins_ 
----- unterwegs in der erweiterten Rammelstube des Borkenkäfers.... ;o) ;o)  
(vermutlich allseits bekannt, dass die kleine -vom Käfer in den Baum gebohrte- Höhle zur Fortpflanzung in der Fachsprache tatsächlich Rammelstube heißt.. - als ich es damals gelesen habe, musste ich schallend lachen.. )


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2019)

Als kleinen Tip kann ich noch gleich dazuschreiben, er liegt am Rande des Fichtelgebirges.

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Als kleinen Tip kann ich noch gleich dazuschreiben, er liegt am Rande des Fichtelgebirges.
> 
> G.


Nachdem der "Hausherr des Leinleitertales" sich die bisherige Bikesaison jedes zweite WE am Ochsenkopf etc. "rumgetrieben hat" (seine Mutter selig hätte wohl gesagt: "do issa naufgfoan sobaal a as Looch dawüschd hod") kennt er sich dort so gut aus, dass er zu diesem Bild den EFFENDI machen muss.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2019)

Hmmh, scheint keiner eine Idee zu haben  Dann geb ich mal einen Tip. Der kleine See ist am Fuß eines kleinen Berges, der was mit Zucker zu tun hat 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2019)

Doppelhmmh, immernoch keiner eine Idee. Dann mal noch ein Tip. Der kleine Berg heißt für Einheimische Zuckerhut

G.


----------



## Lusio (29. August 2019)

Habe mal gegoogelt müste der Feisnitzspeicher sein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Habe mal gegoogelt müste der Feisnitzspeicher sein



...richtig, puhh, geschafft 

G.


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2019)

Hier mal ein Foto aus Altfranken
Wo steht die Ruine, hat bestimmt fast jeder schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. August 2019)

Westlich der A9 bei Greding.


----------



## pristo (30. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Westlich der A9 bei Greding.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Rumburg bei Enkering. Das wäre aber schon Oberbayern.


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2019)

@Lenka K.  es ist die Rumburg aber ich denke Lenka war so nahe dran, dass sie weiter machen sollte.
@pristo  Greding ist ur Mittelfränkisch es wurde erst durch die Bayerische Gebietsreform durch München annektiert, da man ein so katholisches Gebiet um Eichstätt nicht in der Diaspora in Mittelfranken lassen wollte. Für einen Franken ist das immer noch Franken.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. August 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> @Lenka K.  es ist die Rumburg aber ich denke Lenka war so nahe dran, dass sie weiter machen sollte.
> @pristo  Greding ist ur Mittelfränkisch es wurde erst durch die Bayerische Gebietsreform durch München annektiert, da man ein so katholisches Gebiet um Eichstätt nicht in der Diaspora in Mittelfranken lassen wollte. Für einen Franken ist das immer noch Franken.


Die Rumburg aber gehört in die Gemeinde Kinding.
Kinding gehörte tatsächlich vor der Gebietsreform zum Lk Eichstätt, also zu Mittelfranken.
Der altbayrische Annektionseifer, den wir Franken leider immer wieder erleiden mussten, gliederte den Lk Eichstätt dann nach Oberbayern.
Aber als ehemaliger "prostestantischer Prolet" bin ich doch froh um jeden Katholiken, der aus Franken ausgebürgert wird.
Insofern hoffe ich, dass Bamberg (der Hort des Verrates an der Räterepublik) demnächst oberbayrisch wird.


----------



## CC. (31. August 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Insofern hoffe ich, dass Bamberg (der Hort des Verrates an der Räterepublik) demnächst oberbayrisch wird.


Ich glaube, daß Du Dich historisch gesehen ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Nur weil ein paar Nasen mit dem Zug aus München weggefahren sind, mußt Du jetzt Bamberg nicht als verschmutzt betrachten. So was ist immer der Anfang von kruden Argumentationsketten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (31. August 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß Du Dich historisch gesehen ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Nur weil ein paar Nasen mit dem Zug aus München weggefahren sind, mußt Du jetzt Bamberg nicht als verschmutzt betrachten. So was ist immer der Anfang von kruden Argumentationsketten...



#pragma OFFTOPIC ON
Heinrich Böll stellt ja in "Ansichten eines Clowns" recht gut dar, wie sich das 'Atmen von katholischer Luft' auswirkt.
Insofern ist es nicht den "paar Nasen", welche "mit dem Zug aus Mühcen weggefahren" sind, zuzurechnen, dass ich "Bamberg als verschmutzt betrachten" würde (tue ich übrigens gar nicht!).
Vielmehr ist es einfach so, dass sich keine andere Stadt besser als Ort der Reaktion geeignet hätte.
Oder, wie Rudi Sopper von der GAL/Bamberger Alternative es einst ausgedrückt hatte: "So schnell wie in Bamberg kann man sich die Sozialdemokratie nirgends abgewöhnen."
#pragma OFFTOPIC OFF


----------



## CC. (31. August 2019)

Ähm ja....
Lenka - ein neues Rätsel bitte!


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2019)

An allem ist doch Napoleon schuld! 

Bin leider verhindert, deshalb sollte derjenige weitermachen, der ein schönes Rätselbild hat!


----------



## LeFritzz (31. August 2019)

Zu Napoleon passt das doch wohl am Besten.
Und wer ist das?


----------



## Lenka K. (1. September 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 905058
> 
> Zu Napoleon passt das doch wohl am Besten.
> Und wer ist das?



Schön ist das Bild schon.

Ansonsten: Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs!   

Bitte andere Freiwillige vor .


----------



## LeFritzz (3. September 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schön ist das Bild schon.
> 
> Ansonsten: Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs!
> 
> Bitte andere Freiwillige vor .


Mit solchen Noten kann ich gut leben.
"Wennsd do an aansa häddst, no weasd ja ned vo mia" (Hanns Söllner)

Nun hast Du zwar absolut recht mit Deiner Benotung.
Aber wer ist die Schöne denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (3. September 2019)

Dann will ich nochmal ein artgerechtes Bild zeigen
Wo steht der Alphornbläser


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ach Herrje, sorry! Bin zur zeit ein wenig beschäftigt... Aber hier das Foto, ich hoffe, wir hetten es noch nicht?





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Auf'm Deckersberg vielleicht (gelb-Punkt-Weg)? Steht glaub ich gegenüber von diesem Metallkreuz, das wir schonmal hatten, wenn ich mich richtig erinner...


----------



## Lusio (4. September 2019)

Sorry, dann soll ein anderer weiter machen, ich wollte das Rätsel nur am laufen halten.


----------



## static (4. September 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bitte andere Freiwillige vor





Lusio schrieb:


> dann soll ein anderer weiter machen


Was (vermutlich) einfaches:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2019)

Edit: Ups, zu langsam - Rätsel wird aufgespart


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (4. September 2019)

static schrieb:


> Was (vermutlich) einfaches:


Litzendorf - der neue Pumptrack ?


----------



## static (4. September 2019)

Korrekt!
Dann bist du dran.


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (4. September 2019)

Ok, also aufgepasst:




Das Bild musste ich bearbeiten, da der Ortsname auf dem Schild steht.


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (5. September 2019)

Ein kleiner Tip:
Der gesuchte Ort liegt oberhalb einer 'Bucht' in Mittelfranken


----------



## Lusio (5. September 2019)

Im Seenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppel-hoppser (5. September 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Im Seenland


Ganz kalt - mehr in den Nordwesten


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (7. September 2019)

Letzter Tip:
Das Objekt wurde zu einem bestehenden "Lehrpfad Stadtwald" hinzugefügt.


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (7. September 2019)

Hier die Auflösung:
Die Bernemer Latschenkiefer steht oberhalb von Burgbernheim, beim Teufelshäuschen
Die besagte 'Bucht' ist die Windsheimer Bucht.

Hier dann das neue Rätsel:

Wo befindet sich diese Kirche


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (11. September 2019)

stoppel-hoppser schrieb:


> Hier die Auflösung:
> Die Bernemer Latschenkiefer steht oberhalb von Burgbernheim, beim Teufelshäuschen
> Die besagte 'Bucht' ist die Windsheimer Bucht.
> 
> ...


Auflösung:
Die gesuchte Kirche ist die Bergkirche St. Michael bei Kaubenheim - ein Ortsteil von Ipsheim.

Wenn jemand ein neues Rätselbild parat hat, kann er es gerne posten.


----------



## Garminator (16. September 2019)

Was ist los? Kaum ist man ein paar wochen weg, stirbt das rätsel einen langsamen tod. Komme erst in ein paar wochen aus trumpland zurück, also bitte, strengt euch an!


----------



## anytime (16. September 2019)

Wenn Du so nett fragst ;-)

Wo war ich hier am Freitag?


----------



## maddn11 (16. September 2019)

Dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit:
Felsentor Gößweinstein


----------



## anytime (16. September 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Felsentor Gößweinstein


Genau. Na, das ging ja schnell.
Dann mach Du bitte weiter.


----------



## maddn11 (16. September 2019)

Wo ist denn diese schöne Treppenabfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. September 2019)

da muss man ja nur im Leutenbach-Fred etwas zurückscrollen.


----------



## maddn11 (16. September 2019)

Entweder du machst mit oder hältst dich raus


----------



## maddn11 (16. September 2019)

Wir haben ja schon einen Effendi


----------



## Garminator (16. September 2019)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Achtzig (18. September 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch.


Wohl doch ein wenig früh gefreut?


----------



## maddn11 (18. September 2019)

Scheint so, als wären wir noch im Sommerloch 

Nochmal ein Hinweis: 
Oben am Felsen ist die Aussicht so, aber ich will dann wissen, wie der Fels oder der Weg heisst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. September 2019)

Pfarrfelsen.

Aber eine "schöne" Treppenabfahrt kenne ich dort nicht .


----------



## maddn11 (19. September 2019)

Du bist schon nahe dran, aber es ist nicht richtig. An dem von dir benannten Ort ist aber eine andere "schöne" Treppe , diese hier:


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2019)

Dann wird's der Spiegelfelsen sein.

Und ich weiss, wo ich nicht unbedingt hin muss  .


----------



## maddn11 (19. September 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann wird's der Spiegelfelsen sein.



Richtig! Und der Weg heisst Gerhard-Stude-Gedächtnisweg. War wohl eher kein Mountainbiker...

Du bist dran!


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2019)

Ein etwas gemütlicherer Ort ... aber wo?


----------



## Achtzig (19. September 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Du bist schon nahe dran, aber es ist nicht richtig. An dem von dir benannten Ort ist aber eine andere "schöne" Treppe , diese hier:Anhang anzeigen 911781


 die gehen ja alle auf der falschen Seite des Geländers...


----------



## CC. (19. September 2019)

Radfahrer halt...


----------



## Lenka K. (20. September 2019)

Bitte nicht witzeln, sondern raten! 

Erster Tipp: westlich der A9 .


----------



## Achtzig (23. September 2019)

Scheint schwer zu sein, wie? Und der Joker is offenbar immernoch auf der anderen Seite des Wassers?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Scheint schwer zu sein, wie? Und der Joker is offenbar immernoch auf der anderen Seite des Wassers?


Hä?

Nächster Tipp: ich bin von einer bekannten Höhle zum Löwentor gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (24. September 2019)

Na Garminator is in usa. Der hätte das bestimmt gewusst


----------



## Garminator (24. September 2019)

Kenn nur ein löwentor in mykene. Hätte sonst gesagt irgendwo bei altdorf. Still 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Achtzig (24. September 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> [...] Still 2 weeks to go.


Gemessen am Stillstand hier muss das dann ein halbes Jahr gewesen sein?!? Man könnte neidisch werden...


----------



## Ausreiterin (25. September 2019)

bei Friesen wirds ja wohl nicht sein... - aber ich finde trotzdem, das solltet ihr wissen...








						Granaten gefunden: Friesener Wald birgt Zündstoff
					

Am Dienstag  hat ein Kampfmittelräumdienst scharfe Panzermunition aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg bei Hirschaid geborgen - nicht zum ersten Mal. Rund um NS-Flakstellung und US-Sprengplatz schlummern noch Blindgänger.




					www.infranken.de
				




bei meiner MTB-Runde gestern da in der Gegend geisterte mir nur so durch den Kopf, dass Minensuchen in diesem Gebiet ne tolle Sache sein könnte für Leute, die nen versteckten Todeswunsch in sich tragen... und sicher gehen wollen, dass es dann auch wirklich aus ist...... autsch..


----------



## Garminator (27. September 2019)

Mal wieder Netz und was sehe ich? Es geht nicht weiter. Lenka, es braucht einen Hinweis oder Effendi ist gefragt.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. September 2019)

Gut, der nächste Tipp: ich bin von einer bekannten Höhle zum Ammoniten gefahren. Das Löwentor findet man übrigens in den Versteckten Pfaden der FS ...


----------



## Garminator (30. September 2019)

Ich melde mich mal aus der Ferne und werfe den Ort Türkelstein in den Ring.


----------



## KKFwoody (30. September 2019)

Pottenstein ?


----------



## Lenka K. (30. September 2019)

@Garminator ist (mal wieder) am nächsten dran, das Häuschen steht auf dem Feldweg zwischen Leutzdorf und Etzdorf. Das 'Löwentor' steht etwa 500m weiter links des Weges im Wald (vgl. "Vergessene Pfade der FS").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (1. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Blumen, Lenka. War aufgrund deines Hinweises geraten. Da oben bin ich nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. 
Noch eine Woche bei den Amis, daher bitte ein Anderer ein Bild einstellen.
Persönlicher Zusatz: mehrere Wochen hiet im Südwesten der USA erklären Einiges, warum viele Amis wie Trump ticken.


----------



## Achtzig (1. Oktober 2019)

Na dann aber umso schneller wieder ab nach Hause! Zumal du hier ja offensichtlich auch gebraucht wirst...


----------



## Garminator (5. Oktober 2019)

Hocke hier in LAX herum mit Netz und sehe, dass nichts passiert ist. Was ist los?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2019)




----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2019)

Der Effendi des Effendi.


----------



## Garminator (8. Oktober 2019)

Ist das beim Himmelssteuber /Neuhaus bei Aufsess?
(Er ist wieder da)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das beim Himmelssteuber /Neuhaus bei Aufsess?
> (Er ist wieder da)


Absolut richtig.
Naja, ich hätte aufgrund der Vorlage "Effendi des Effendi" erwartet, dass die korrekte Antwort "auf dem Alten Fritz" gegeben wird, lasse die Antwort mit dem nebenan stehenden "Himmels-Steuberer" aber gelten.


----------



## Garminator (9. Oktober 2019)

Vorlage "Effendi des Effendi" erwartet, dass die korrekte Antwort "auf dem Alten Fritz" 
Da fehlt mir das Hintergrundwissen dazu.
Aber auf zu neuen Ufern:
Das Bild zeigt die Quelle eines Baches, an dem entlang drei kleine Ortsteile sind, die den Namen des Baches und den Zusatz "Mühle" tragen.


----------



## Lusio (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Naifer


----------



## Garminator (10. Oktober 2019)

Richtig.


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2019)

Etwas älteres "weites Land"
Wo stehe ich


----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2019)

Könnte unterm Rodenstein / Ehrenbürg sein.


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2019)

könnte, ist aber nicht


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Oktober 2019)

Unterhalb des Glatzensteins, bei Weissbach?


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2019)

Da ist der Rothenberg im Weg, ist es nicht.


----------



## Garminator (10. Oktober 2019)

Dann probier ich es mal: Rüblanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2019)

Oberhalb von Regensberg.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2019)

Und wo steht der Redakteur des BIKE Magazin?


----------



## Lusio (10. Oktober 2019)

Regensberg ist richtig


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Oktober 2019)

Der Hummerstein ist anscheinend sehr beliebt, den hatten wir schon zigmal ... 

Aber immer wieder schön dort!


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Oktober 2019)

Richtig.


----------



## Cubie (14. Oktober 2019)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde,
kennt jemand den Hintergrund historisch oder auch sprachlich,
warum der " Hummerstein" so heißt?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Oktober 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> kennt jemand den Hintergrund historisch oder auch sprachlich,
> warum der " Hummerstein" so heißt?


Das tät mich auch interessieren. Hallo, Herr Lehrer  @DaFriiitz.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Oktober 2019)

Weiter geht's mit einem Herbstbild.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das tät mich auch interessieren. Hallo, Herr Lehrer  @DaFriiitz.


"Zwar ist mir viel bewußt, doch allwissend bin ich nicht." (frei nach Goethe, Faust 1)

Zum neuen Bild wieder "Effendi".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (17. Oktober 2019)

Körbeldorf mit Kleinem Kulm


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Oktober 2019)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Körbeldorf mit Kleinem Kulm


Ganz falsch. Andere Seite der A9. Und genaugenommen nicht in der Fränkischen.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zum neuen Bild wieder "Effendi".


Und wüsste der Effendi zufällig auch, ob es Bemühungen gibt, die Wand im Ort wieder zugänglich zu machen? Ist jammerschade um den schönen Damenfels .


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2019)

Hmmm ... es braucht offensichtlich weiter Tipps.

1. Das, was auf dem Hügel im Hintergrund wie ein Aussichtsturm aussieht, ist ein Baum.

2. Der gesuchte Ort liegt ganz nah an der Grenze zum Feindesland, aka Oberpfalz .

3. Das gelbe Haus im Vordergrund war bis zu diesem Frühjahr eine beliebte, urige Wirtschaft .

4. Der Ortsnahe Kletterfels ist dem Sturm im letzten Herbst zum Opfer gefallen, bzw. der Grundeigentümer hat die Sturmschäden dazu genutzt, die Felsen zu sperren und die unliebsamen Kletterer loszuwerden .

Alles klar?


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Feindesland


Falscher Film??


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Falscher Film??


Ironie? Zwinker zwinker Smiley Smiley.

Lieber raten, statt beraten .

Noch en Tipp: das Spiegelbild hatten wir schon mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (22. Oktober 2019)

Das goldene Lamm? Wenn ja weigere ich mich recht zu haben. Wieso soll des zu sein?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Oktober 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Das goldene Lamm? Wenn ja weigere ich mich recht zu haben. Wieso soll des zu sein?


Ja, da liegst du leider richtig . Laut Aussagen von Einheimischen, die ich auf der Strasse überfallen hab', gab es Unstimmigkeiten in der Familie. Jammerschade, wir sind dort immer gerne eingekehrt und die Wirtin hat sich auch immer für die Kletterer eingesetzt -- ich sehe da schon einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Sperrung der Wirtschaft und der Felsen.

Also, @Achtzig bitte Auflösen und weitermachen!


----------



## Achtzig (23. Oktober 2019)

Hartenstein von der Burg aus.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Oktober 2019)

Wer hätte denn Lust, am 30.11. mit zur Burgweihnacht Hartenstein zu fahren?


----------



## Garminator (23. Oktober 2019)

So ein Zufall. Gestern mit dem Renner über Höflas nach Hartenstein. Aber irgendwie nicht erkannt.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Oktober 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> So ein Zufall. Gestern mit dem Renner über Höflas nach Hartenstein. Aber irgendwie nicht erkannt.


Musst dir beim nächsten Mal die Rampe zur Burg geben .


----------



## Achtzig (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich musste echt lange kramen nach was verwertbarem:





Recht einfach zwar, aber was besseres hab ich echt nicht gefunden...


----------



## Nico_GT (24. Oktober 2019)

@Achtzig
Osternohe. Ich hoffe es sieht dort noch nicht so aus.. Ich wollte dieses Wochenende mal noch zum Abschluss hin. Wobei mit guten Stollenreifen kann einem auch der Schnee nix mehr


----------



## Achtzig (24. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich richtig! 
Damit musst du jetzt ran @Nico_GT


----------



## Nico_GT (24. Oktober 2019)

Ach, so gehen die Regeln^^ Ich hab zum Glück auch noch was aus dem Repertoire gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (25. Oktober 2019)

Traut sich keiner?


----------



## rehhofer (25. Oktober 2019)

Stubaier Gletscher?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2019)

Stubai ist net in Franken....oder?
Hab gerade kein Folgebild parat 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2019)

Oberfranken's Stubai


----------



## Nico_GT (25. Oktober 2019)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Stubaier Gletscher?


Knapp daneben 

Kleiner Tipp: Es gab schon mal ein Bild von diesem Ort in diesem Jahr. Aber für diejenigen, die es kennen, ist es wohl zu einfach.. Beim nächsten Bild gebe ich mir mehr Mühe^^


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2019)

Do bin I morgen ja wieda.

Bullhead.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Oberfranken's Stubai


Ein "Hollamöffl" ist übrigens ein ausgehöhlter Kürbis.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (25. Oktober 2019)

Ochsenkopf Nordabfahrt würde ich sagen


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2019)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf Nordabfahrt würde ich sagen


Zu spät. Aber auch falsch. Es ist die Südseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico_GT (26. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zu spät. Aber auch falsch. Es ist die Südseite.


Korrekt


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2019)

Bullhead ist aber falsch.


----------



## Nico_GT (27. Oktober 2019)

Doch, es ist die Bergstation von der bullhead Südseite


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2019)

Nico_GT schrieb:


> Doch, es ist die Bergstation von der bullhead Südseite



Falsch halt weil englisch Bull net Ochse heißt..sprich es wäre der Oxhead 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe grade  kein Bild u nicht viel Zeit.
Bitte jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2019)

Dann will ich mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2019)

Soderla, hab jetzt auch wieder ein Folgebild auf dem IPad gefunden, drum sag ich mal Kleiner Haberstein.

G.


----------



## Garminator (28. Oktober 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2019)

Dann mach ich ma mit was auch so schnellen weiter. Wo ist diese Treppe?





G.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsch halt weil englisch Bull net Ochse heißt..sprich es wäre der Oxhead
> G.


so genau wollte ich es gar nicht nehmen, Bullhead ist für mich das Bullhead House unten am Bikepark.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> so genau wollte ich es gar nicht nehmen, Bullhead ist für mich das Bullhead House und am Bikepark.





G.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich rate mal - Waldstein?


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Oktober 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsch halt weil englisch Bull net Ochse heißt..sprich es wäre der Oxhead
> 
> G.


Genau.
Haben die Schweden ja klar ausgesdrückt: OXEN-STIER-NA.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich rate mal - Waldstein?



Richtig  ...du bist wieder dran 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Oktober 2019)

Weiter geht's. Hoffentlich ist dieser Ort bekannter als Hartenstein .


----------



## Achtzig (29. Oktober 2019)

Also bei mir zumindest nicht auf Anhieb. Aber ich musste ja auch bei hartenstein a weng nachdenken. Irgendwie kommt mir nämlich die Perspektive auch nicht ganz unbekannt vor. Ich glaub ich werd senil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich schätze, die Perspektive wird VIELEN hier nicht ganz unbekannt vorkommen ...


----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2019)

Es ist ärgerlich. Ich weiß genau, dass ich es kenne, komme aber nicht drauf.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Oktober 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Es ist ärgerlich. Ich weiß genau, dass ich es kenne, komme aber nicht drauf.


Jaja, die Altersdemenz, siehe oben .

Dann braucht es einen Tipp. Der gesuchte Ort liegt östlich der A9.


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> östlich der A9.


Da liege viele Orte. Vielleicht braucht es noch mehr?


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2019)

Wie unschwer zu erkennen, liegt der gesuchte Ort in einem Tal, in DEM Tal östlich der A9 .

Vielleicht verwirrt die ungewohnte Perspektive?


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2019)

Na dann löse ich es halt auf.

Lungsdorf.


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2019)

Die Erinnerung kommt zurück. Mit dem Renner schon lange nicht mehr daran vorbei.


----------



## Seppl- (2. November 2019)




----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2019)

@Seppl- Es ist mir irgendwie entgangen, dass du das Rätsel gelöst hättest ... nur dann wärst du nämlich dran. 

Macht @DaFriiitz weiter, oder erbärmt sich der Effendi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. November 2019)

Pfff regeln ey


----------



## Garminator (3. November 2019)

Manchmal muss man Regeln brechen. Die Bilder sind interessant.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. November 2019)

Bassd scho.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man Regeln brechen


Wegen beliebiger Poserbilder? Naja ...

Aber wenn's für den Effendi passt, dann passt's.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wegen beliebiger Poserbilder? Naja ...
> 
> Aber wenn's für den Effendi passt, dann passt's.


Ich bin nicht der Effendi. Ich mach ihn "IRGENDWIE" nur ab und zu.


----------



## Seppl- (4. November 2019)

Hach MTB News, nur echt wenn weng gemeckert werden kann!

Adieu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. November 2019)

@Seppl-: etz mach mal net auf mimi wegen dem bisschen Gegenwind! weiter geraten wird!


----------



## Seppl- (4. November 2019)

Och ich geh wieder ins Ktwr ;-)


----------



## Lusio (4. November 2019)

Ich würd almol song Steigerwold aber waou


----------



## Garminator (5. November 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ktwr


?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> ?


Die Abgründe des Forums, in den solche Beiträge


Seppl- schrieb:


> Pfff regeln ey Anhang anzeigen 932525



vielleicht besser aufgehoben sind als im Rätselfred ...


----------



## Seppl- (5. November 2019)

Macht ihr doch einfach euer Ding, ich ziehe meine poser Fotos zurück und alles ist gut. Was eine unnötige Diskussion


----------



## Seppl- (5. November 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich würd almol song Steigerwold aber waou


Schlangenweg Amen


----------



## Achtzig (5. November 2019)

Oha, da brennt die Luft. 

Damit is etz wohl @Lusio dran?


----------



## Seppl- (5. November 2019)

Hier brennt doch nix, außer die Engstirnigkeit ;-)


----------



## Lusio (5. November 2019)

Kommen wir wieder zum Rätsel zurück, wo stehe ich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2019)

Mit Tele würde ich sagen am Backöfele ?

G.


----------



## Lusio (5. November 2019)

Gut, aber für dich als Lokel wohl leicht, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Gut, aber für dich als Lokel wohl leicht, dann mach mal weiter.



Naja, von ganz oben seh ich selten runter 

Oke, weiter...wie heißt dieser Steinbogen?





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2019)

Hmmh....scheint scheinbar nicht sooo einfach zu sein.
Bevor der erste Tip kommt, falls es jemand kennnt aber auf dem Bild nicht erkennt, mal eine andere Ansicht.

Bewegte Ansicht 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (7. November 2019)

Teufelsbrücke über den Teufelsgraben. Das ist aber scho a bisserl exponiert zum Fahren, oder?
Aber der Sandstein hat ja guten Gripp...
Bin durchs Video mal wieder hier gelandet


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2019)

Richtisch, so müßte das heißen 
Nur die Treppe ist Teilexponiert 

G.


----------



## Garminator (8. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Teufelsbrücke über den Teufelsgraben


Sagt mir gar nichts. Wo soll das sein?


----------



## maddn11 (8. November 2019)

Bay Reuth, fast schon Stadtgebiet.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal ein Bild raussuchen....


----------



## CC. (8. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Teilexponiert


LOL.
Muß ich mir merken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (8. November 2019)

Hab aktuell fast nur Fotos aus den Alpen, aber hier ist doch was. Ich denk fast, das ist zu schwer, ggf. lade ich ein zweites als Hinweis hoch.


----------



## derwaaal (8. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Bay Reuth, fast schon Stadtgebiet.
> Jetzt muss ich erst mal ein Bild raussuchen....


Also Laimbach/Meyernberg, gibt ganz schön viele Teufelsgraben bei Google


----------



## Garminator (8. November 2019)

Am Main entlang zwischen Dörfles und Baunach?


----------



## maddn11 (8. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am Main entlang zwischen Dörfles und Baunach?


Ersteres ist schonmal richtig, der Rest noch nicht...


----------



## maddn11 (8. November 2019)

Jetzt wird es leicht(er): oberhalb von dem gesuchten Pfad fährt diese Bahn:


----------



## Garminator (9. November 2019)

Ist es dann am Weißmain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (9. November 2019)

Viel zu weit oben.


----------



## Garminator (9. November 2019)

Dann südl. von Bayreuth am Roten Main?


----------



## maddn11 (9. November 2019)

Weißer und roter ist nicht richtig, Main schon. Aber noch viele, viele Kilometer unterhalb von Bayreuth.


----------



## SuShu (9. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> unterhalb von Bayreuth


----------



## Lenka K. (9. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> unterhalb von Bayreuth


Ich musste auch schmunzeln. @maddn11  meint vermutlich flussabwärts ...


----------



## maddn11 (10. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich musste auch schmunzeln. @maddn11  meint vermutlich flussabwärts ...



Ja, als ehemaliger Kajakfahrer benennt man das so. Süden ist nicht automatisch unten...
Die Stelle ist dann orographisch rechts 


Kennt denn niemand die Bahn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. November 2019)

Irgendwo zwischen Kirchenlaibach und Pegnitz


----------



## maddn11 (11. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen Kirchenlaibach und Pegnitz



Hmmm, fließt dort der Main 
Ich hab grad keine Karte, aber das kann natürlich nicht stimmen.
Ich fürchte langsam, dass ich es heute noch auflösen muss...


----------



## huzzel (11. November 2019)

Volkacher Mainschleifenbahn?


----------



## maddn11 (11. November 2019)

Endlich  hat einer die Bahn!
Ich glaub hier sind sonst nur Biertrinker, die Mainfranken nicht kennen. Fürs MTB taugt die Gegend auch nicht besonders.
Und wo könnte der Trail unterhalb der Bahn sein? Schau mal auf die Karte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. November 2019)

Edit


----------



## huzzel (11. November 2019)

Unterhalb der Vogelsburg, zwischen Astheim und Kaltenhausen?

edit: Buchstabendreher


----------



## maddn11 (11. November 2019)

huzzel schrieb:


> Unterhalb der Vogelsburg, zwischen Astheim und Kaltenhausen?



Richtig, du bist dran!

Der Weg nennt sich übrigens Dschungelpfad und ist im näheren Umfeld das einzig interessante für MTB (allerdings ist der Durchgang in einer Richtung verboten, in der anderen mit Gefahrenhinweis), aber auch nicht wirklich lohnend. Der ist auch nicht in allen Karten drin. Sonst hab ich dort nur Treppen durch Weinberge als Herausforderung gefunden. Kein Wunder, dass das praktisch keiner kennt. Aber die Bahn....


----------



## huzzel (11. November 2019)

Da ich erst von Handy auf Smartphone umgestellt habe und alle Bilder noch auf dem Handy sind, habe ich leider gerade nicht viele Bilder greifbar.

Egal, ein Bild von einer kleinen Tour mit der Tochter



edit:
Tipp: in Blickrichtung rechts, hinter den Bäumen ist auch wieder der Main und links gibt es viel Wein


----------



## huzzel (12. November 2019)

Keiner eine Idee?

Kreis Würzburg


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (12. November 2019)

Randersacker - Am Mainufer ?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (12. November 2019)

nähe Winterhausen / Eibelstadt?


----------



## huzzel (12. November 2019)

Yepp, die Bank bei Randersacker.


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (12. November 2019)

OK, dann auf ein neues:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppel-hoppser (15. November 2019)

stoppel-hoppser schrieb:


> OK, dann auf ein neues:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 937326


Hier die Lösung:
Es handelt sich um den MTB-Parcours in Uffenheim.

Habe aktuell nicht passendes, daher darf jemand anders das neue Rätsel stellen.


----------



## Garminator (15. November 2019)

Unterfranken ist anscheinend nicht so bekannt. Da müssten einfach mehr aus dieser Gegend mitmachen.


----------



## stoppel-hoppser (15. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Unterfranken ist anscheinend nicht so bekannt. Da müssten einfach mehr aus dieser Gegend mitmachen.


Uffenheim ist noch Mittelfranken; Unterfranken fängt erst nach Gollhofen an </klugscheissmodus> ?


----------



## Garminator (16. November 2019)




----------



## Garminator (17. November 2019)

Nachdem sich niemand meldet, was Einfaches vom vergangenen Sommer:


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2019)

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal? Sieht aus wie am Houbirg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2019)

Könnte auch der Weg bei Hersbruck zum Hohlen Fels hoch sein ?
Steinerne Gassl...oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2019)

Houbirg ist quasi übern Hohlen Fels/steinerne Gassl


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Houbirg ist quasi übern Hohlen Fels/steinerne Gassl



Aha, wieder was gelernt  Ist der Hohle Fels net des Oberste dorten? War da nur einmal Wandern in meine SchulterOpeZeit.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2019)

Nein, der Hohle Fels ist vorne Richtung Stausee unterhalb dem Aussichtspunkt. Houbirg ist quasi der ganze "Berg". Geht von dem Aussichtspunkt noch etwas weiter hoch zum Ringwall.








						Houbirg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Houbirg ist quasi übern Hohlen Fels/steinerne Gassl


Ich dachte, Houbirg wäre der ganze Muggl .

Oder ist das nur das keltische Oppidum oben/oberhalb des steinernen Gassls und Hohles Felsens?


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Houbirg wäre der ganze Muggl .
> 
> Oder ist das nur das keltische Oppidum oben/oberhalb des steinernen Gassls und Hohles Felsens?



Beides 
"Die *Houbirg* ist ein Berg bei Happurg in Mittelfranken mit einem abgegangenen keltischen Oppidum gleichen Namens."


----------



## Garminator (18. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Steinerne Gassl...oder so ähnlich.


Richtig, das Steinerne Gaßl oberhalb des Stausees. Auf dem Ringwall, welcher schön verblockt ist, kann man bei richtiger Richtungswahl super fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig, das Steinerne Gaßl oberhalb des Stausees. Auf dem Ringwall, welcher schön verblockt ist, kann man bei richtiger Richtungswahl super fahren.



Aber ich war ja jetzt nur Zweiter, also ist doch Lenka dran, oder  

G.


----------



## Garminator (18. November 2019)

Exakt ist halt das Steinere Gaßl. Aber ihr werdet euch schon einig.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2019)

@Lenka K. : Du warst dann wohl vor mir und darfst weitermachen. Ich hätte auch erst übermorgen wieder ein Bild


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du warst dann wohl vor mir und darfst weitermachen


OK, dann mache ich weiter. Danach bist du sowieso wieder dran .


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> OK, dann mache ich mach weiter. Danach bist du sowieso wieder dran .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 940117​





G.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

Und während @LB Jörg ein Bild sucht, möchte sich vielleicht jemand anders an dem Rätsel versuchen?

Aus der Fränkischen kommt es nicht ...


----------



## derwaaal (19. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> [..] Danach bist du sowieso wieder dran . [..]


dann muss es wohl im Fichtlgebirge sein, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## franzam (19. November 2019)

....Darnach zu bayder Fürsten Hauptmarck einer, inn vermog ihrer position der Drechselstein genannt, daran von allter und ytzt baider Fursten wappen und 48 sambtt einen + eingehieben ist...“. Tatsächlich finden wir an der Ostseite des Felsens, an dem der markierte Wanderweg vorbeigeht, ein eingemeißeltes Kreuz, darunter die Ziffer 48. Links daneben dann das bayerische Wappen, auf der rechten Seite das der zollerischen Burggrafen von Nürnberg bzw. Markgrafen. Wie man dem Protokoll entnehmen kann, wurden die Wappen „von allter“, also schon vor 1536 eingemeißelt, wahrscheinlich bei der ersten Grenzfestlegung. Rätsel gibt uns zunächst die Bezeichnung Drechselstein auf ...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

Hier noch die Quelle .

@franzam Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

Was ich in dem Artikel noch interessant fand: das Fichtelgebirge wurde anscheinend von bayerischen Bergleuten besiedelt, wie der Volksname des Felsens, "Semmelstein" naheliegt. 

Allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt: es heisst dort, der fränkische Ausdruck für "Semmel" wäre "Labla", ich kenn's aber als Weggla???


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2019)

Bei mir heißts schoh immer Semmel, aber ich bin ja hinter der Grenze 

G.


----------



## Achtzig (19. November 2019)

Aha! Und wenn man nun hinter der Grenze landet is der Sprung versemmelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aha! Und wenn man nun hinter der Grenze landet is der Sprung versemmelt?



Wenn der Absprung noch im Lablaland liegt, schon ?


G.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

OK Leute, ich suche nicht nach einer forumsüblichen, sondern vernünftigen Antwort .

Franken vor!


----------



## anytime (19. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt: es heisst dort, der fränkische Ausdruck für "Semmel" wäre "Labla", ich kenn's aber als Weggla???


Naja - DEN fraenkischen Ausdruck gibt es nicht. Je nach Region oder sogar Dorf  unterscheiden sich die Bezeichnungen,
In Bayreuth versteht Dich jeder, wenn Du "a Leebakaesslaabla" bestellst. In Pegnitz bin ich mir schon nimmer sicher  ;-)
Schoenes Raetsel!


----------



## franzam (19. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> OK Leute, ich suche nicht nach einer forumsüblichen, sondern vernünftigen Antwort .
> 
> Franken vor!



ohh, bin aber Oberpfälzer....


----------



## franzam (19. November 2019)

Ach ja, ein Bild! Also von wo aus ist das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2019)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Naja - DEN fraenkischen Ausdruck gibt es nicht. Je nach Region oder sogar Dorf  unterscheiden sich die Bezeichnungen,
> In Bayreuth versteht Dich jeder, wenn Du "a Leebakaesslaabla" bestellst. In Pegnitz bin ich mir schon nimmer sicher  ;-)
> Schoenes Raetsel!


Derrmanschronkdomma an selln ünda da Scholleidn.

Oder nach einer wahren Begebenheit im Leinleitertal:
"Andl, as Scheißhaus is foadd. Di Roddslöffl hammsas no da Bo nunda gadrong."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

@SirChickenway Danke!

Also: Laabla Nordoberfränkisch und Weggla Mittelfränkisch? 

Wie auch immer: frau lernt nie aus!


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @SirChickenway Danke!
> 
> Also: Laabla Nordoberfränkisch und Weggla Mittelfränkisch?
> 
> Wie auch immer: frau lernt nie aus!


Il ne faut jamais confondre "Laabla" et "Laama".
Wobei sich erstere auch aus letzterem formen und sogar backen liessen, aber nicht eßbar wären dann.


----------



## anytime (19. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Also: Laabla Nordoberfränkisch und Weggla Mittelfränkisch?


nochmal offtopic, aber das kann ich nicht stehenlassen: Oberfraenkisch oder Oberostfraenkisch  ;-) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberfränkisch
Und als Uebersicht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostfränkische_Dialekte


----------



## franzam (19. November 2019)

fränggisch for runaways - also am besten zum davon laufen...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Il ne faut jamais confondre "Laabla" et "Laama".


Jo, lama. Passt ganz gut . Auf tschechisch.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2019)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> nochmal offtopic, aber das kann ich nicht stehenlassen: Oberfraenkisch oder Oberostfraenkisch  ;-) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberfränkisch
> Und als Uebersicht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostfränkische_Dialekte


Sag' ich doch -- mit dem Lernen .


----------



## Lenka K. (21. November 2019)

Mit der Semmel/Laabla/Weggla hätten wir's einigermassen geklärt, aber was ist mit dem Rätsel???


----------



## Garminator (23. November 2019)

Ich glaube, es bedarf eines Hinweises.


----------



## franzam (23. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es bedarf eines Hinweises.


 man blickt von Franken in die schöne Oberpfalz


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es bedarf eines Hinweises.


Auf Fränggisch:
"Do mussd scho awengwos songng daddsu."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (23. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> man blickt von Franken in die schöne Oberpfalz


... Und traut sich nicht weiter!  ￼￼


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2019)

Vielleicht ein Spiegelbild dieses Rätsels?


----------



## franzam (23. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Spiegelbild dieses Rätsels?


ist schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2019)

Dann sage ich Kösseine mit Blick zum Steinwald.


----------



## franzam (24. November 2019)

? Du bist als nächste dran!


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2019)

Das hier sollte ohne Hinweis klappen. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## maddn11 (24. November 2019)

Obertrubach?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Obertrubach?


Nein.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. November 2019)

Hmmm ... lauter Effendis, die keine Bilder mehr haben, oder doch nicht so einfach? 

Liegt östlich der A9 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (25. November 2019)

Hartenstein?


----------



## Achtzig (25. November 2019)

H und Stein hätte ich auch getippt. Aber statt arten würde ich ohen setzen. Das is doch das Windbeutel Café oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (25. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hartenstein?


Nein, dort sieht es so aus .



Achtzig schrieb:


> das Windbeutel Café


Ist hinter dem Baum rechts versteckt, aber Hohenstein stimmt.

Es hätte auch heissen können: "Ich stehe in Franken und schaue in die Oberpfalz, aber ich traue mich nicht weiter, denn das würde richtig wehtun!" 

@Achtzig Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Achtzig (26. November 2019)

Ohje! Na dann schauen wir mal was das wird. Ein besseres Bild hab ich leider im letzten Halbjahr nicht gefunden:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. November 2019)

happburger stausee?


----------



## franzam (26. November 2019)

Welcher Teil Frankens ist es denn? Ober, Mittel oder Unter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (26. November 2019)

Happurger Stausee ist richtig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. November 2019)

Dann gehen wir mal wieder von Mittel nach Oberfranken 





Wo ist diese Treppe bei der sich das Geländer auf der falschen Seite befindet.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

Nachdem ich in der Gegend rund um Bayreuth auch ständig nach fahrbaren Felsen suche, hab ich den Kurztrailabschnitt, mit der Psychotreppe, natürlich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren.
Ist im schönen, aber recht kurzem Salamandertal....oder ich verhau mich jetzt total 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in der Gegend rund um Bayreuth auch ständig nach fahrbaren Felsen suche, hab ich den Kurztrailabschnitt, mit der Psychotreppe, natürlich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren.
> Ist im schönen, aber recht kurzem Salamandertal....oder ich verhau mich jetzt total
> 
> G.


Ich habe da geschoben, Geländer auf der falschen Seite  
Örtelfelsen warst sicher auch schon ...
Richtig, Salamandertal, Du bist dran.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich habe da geschoben, Geländer auf der falschen Seite
> Örtelfelsen warst sicher auch schon ...
> Richtig, Salamandertal, Du bist dran.



Mit den Namen einiger Felsen hab ichs net so, aber wahrscheinlich war ich da schon 

Mal schaun, vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Wanderweg. Ist sogar akltuell vom Wochenende und im Fichtelgebirge.






G.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. November 2019)

Ist das der Einser von Mehlmeisel nach Hüttstadl?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist das der Einser von Mehlmeisel nach Hüttstadl?



Ne...viel tiefer im Fichtl.

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2019)

Eher  noch von Nußhardt Richtung Röslau?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Eher  noch von Nußhardt Richtung Röslau?



Ja, jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon sehr recht nah. Weißt du zufällig noch welcher Trail das ist, bzw. wo er angeht 

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2019)

Anfang ist da wo man vom Schneeberg Richtung Nusshardt wieder auf die Forststraße kommt. Da links und bis zur Röslauquelle. Ab da wirds wieder trailiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Anfang ist da wo man vom Schneeberg Richtung Nusshardt wieder auf die Forststraße kommt. Da links und bis zur Röslauquelle. Ab da wirds wieder trailiger



Du meinst bestimmt den R-Weg, der gleich nach der Röslauquelle rechts reingeht?

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2019)

ja, Röslauquelle rechts. Anfang R weg, dann biegst aber links ab - oder lieg ich da total falsch?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> ja, Röslauquelle rechts. Anfang R weg, dann biegst aber links ab - oder lieg ich da total falsch?



Super, du hast 100 Punkte   Auf halben R-Weg, nach erster Forstsraßenüberquerrung, links abgebogen.
Wie haste denn das erkannt 

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2019)

das erste mal bin da aus versehen  raufwärts gefahren, als ich nach Trails gesucht habe


----------



## franzam (27. November 2019)

Da ich wieder dran bin. Wo ist das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## Garminator (28. November 2019)

Oben auf der Platte?


----------



## franzam (28. November 2019)

Garminator schrieb:


> Oben auf der Platte?


? Du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2019)

Ich hoffe, ich hatte das


nicht schon einmal.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2019)

Auf dem Dach der Fränkischen Schweiz .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (29. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dach der Fränkischen Schweiz


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2019)

Das steht doch auf der Tafel: "Auf das Dach der Fränkischen Schweiz" .

Aber ich hab' keine Ahnung, wo das ist ...


----------



## LeFritzz (29. November 2019)

Das Dach der Fränkischen ist der Kleine Kulm.
Höher ist's nirgends.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Dach der Fränkischen ist der Kleine Kulm


Das stimmt zwar, aber leider hat jemand vergessen, das auch den Touristikern zu sagen, die den Geotopweg Pottenstein "Auf das Dach der Fränkischen Schweiz" konzipiert haben! 

Die haben nämlich die Hohenmirsberger Platte zum "Dach der FS" gekürt ...


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2019)

Das wird wohl die Arnleithen Schlucht sein, Station 18. Sieht schön aus, ich werde es mal in meine Runde (1-17) einbauen müssen .


----------



## Garminator (30. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Station 18.


Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2019)

Einmal "Opium der Menschheit" für @DaFriiitz


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (2. Dezember 2019)

Pirkenreuther Kapelle bei Hollenberg


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Dezember 2019)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Pirkenreuther Kapelle bei Hollenberg


Richtig!

Mehr zu der Kapelle, die zuerst samt Dorf in den Hussittenkriegen und dann nach dem Wiederaufbau im 16. Jhdt. endgültig zerstört wurde, hier.

@Helmut.Hartmann Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (3. Dezember 2019)

Prima... Bin ich vor 14 Tagen gewesen als ich in Pottenstein ne Runde gedreht habe. Komme ja aus Unterfranken und nicht so firm mit Mittel- / Oberfranken. Deshalb jetzt ein Bild aus meiner näheren Heimat. Als Tipp: ist im nördlichen Steigerwald Raum Zabelstein, Knetzberg. Mir  reicht die grobe Einschätzung (zb. Trail vom xxx runter zum yy. oder so).


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2019)

Schaut ja auch nett aus bei euch in unterfranken


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (3. Dezember 2019)

ja, zwar nicht so felsig aber trotzdem immer eine Ausfahrt wert...


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (4. Dezember 2019)

keine ne Ahnung?


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

Trail unterhalb vom großen Knetzberg runter in den Böhlgrund?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (4. Dezember 2019)

Yes! Bild zeigt die Holzbrücke im oberen Teil


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Yes! Bild zeigt die Holzbrücke im oberen Teil


War dein Bild aktuell? Sieht ja übel aus der Trail. Oder täuscht das Bild? Bin ihn heuer nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (4. Dezember 2019)

ne, Bild war nicht aktuell - ca. 1,5 Jahre alt.
Gruß


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht zu leicht. Bleiben wir in Unterfranken, von welchen Ort genieße ich die Aussicht.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (4. Dezember 2019)

... denke sind nicht so viel Unterfranken hier aus dem nördlichen Steigerwald unterwegs. Können uns ja gegenseitig immer die Rätsel lösen dann bleiben wir lange in Ufr.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Mittelfranken läuft's doch nicht anders.  macht lust auf ne andere Gegend!


----------



## Lusio (4. Dezember 2019)

Gaststube Stollberg


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

Lusio schrieb:


> Gaststube Stollberg


zur Hälfte richtig ? schätze mal es war ne Autokorrektur. Stollburg bei Handthal ist richtig.


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

wer darf jetzt eigentlich weiter machen? Gilt ein Bild auch als Antwort??


----------



## Lusio (4. Dezember 2019)

Es war ein schreibfehler, ich war da im Fühjahr mal zum Wandern und hab in der Gaststube gut gegessen.
Bleiben wir in Unterfanken, da sind wir zu selten. @RudiIV  bring doch bitte ein weiteres Bild.


----------



## RudiIV (4. Dezember 2019)

Hoffentlich etwas schwerer als das letzte. Sonst gibts ne Brücke im Wald beim nächsten Mal 




Habe  wieder eine Ruine im Rücken. Welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht, habe nicht gesehen, dass es schon weiter geht.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (5. Dezember 2019)

ist der im Hintergrund sichtbare Berg der Sodenberg?


----------



## RudiIV (5. Dezember 2019)

Da musste ich erstmal suchen was du meinst. Der Sodenberg bei Hammelburg? Wär dann mehr als 50km von dem Standpunkt weg an dem ich stand. Und der bei Aschaffenburg ist noch weiter weg. Die Blickrichtung war aber eine andere wenn ich mich Richtig erinnere.  Ich stand bei einer Ruine in den Hassbergen.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (5. Dezember 2019)

Nach meinem geografischen Tiefflug evtl. etwas besser geraten: Ruine Rauheneck, Blickrichtung Zeil?


----------



## RudiIV (5. Dezember 2019)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Nach meinem geografischen Tiefflug evtl. etwas besser geraten: Ruine Rauheneck, Blickrichtung Zeil?


Nein. Falsche Ruine. Nächste Ruine bitte.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (5. Dezember 2019)

Vllt. aber in der Nähe davon (Burg Bramberg). Ansonsten bitte um einen Tipp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Dezember 2019)

Speckfeld?


----------



## RudiIV (5. Dezember 2019)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Vllt. aber in der Nähe davon (Burg Bramberg). Ansonsten bitte um einen Tipp...


Stimmt Helmut.. Bramberg ist richtig. Blickrichtung war Richtung Norden über Hohnhausen. Die Kuppe im Dunst am Horizont müsste der große Gleichberg sein. Helmut bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (6. Dezember 2019)

Ok, danke. Dann kommt hier mal erwas leichteres. Stehe auf einem Bauwerk das es momentan nicht gibt. Wie heißt das Bauwerk?


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2019)

Scheint doch nicht so leicht zu sein. Gibt es noch einen Hinweis?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (9. Dezember 2019)

...OK - das Bauwerk stand auf einem der Steigerwaldberge und wird gerade neu errichtet. Man hat(te) von dort einen herrlichen Blick über das Maintal, Haßberge bis zur Rhön. Auf dem Plateau gab es eine Raubritterburg (Ruinenteile sind noch erhalten) sowie gibt es dort eine Hütte eines lokalen Wandervereines.
Mein Blick auf dem Bild ist Richtung Norden zu den Haßbergen hin


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2019)

Das war so ausführlich, dass es nur der gewesene Turm auf dem Zabelstein sein kann.
Anmerkung: ich glaube nächstes Jahr muss ich mal öfter in dieser Gegend fahren.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (9. Dezember 2019)

stimmt. Es ist der Turm auf dem Zabelstein. Bitte weiter machen. Gruß


----------



## Garminator (9. Dezember 2019)

Dann bleib ich mal grob in der Gegend. Wo haben sich all diese Leute verewigt?


----------



## Cubie (10. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Achtzig (10. Dezember 2019)

Was man beim Franken Rätsel nich alles lernt: es gibt Saupacker. 
Ich hab @Cubie 's Tipp gegoogelt. Punkt Franken. Führt einen zum drei Franken Stein und damit auch zu den Saupackern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (10. Dezember 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Was man beim Franken Rätsel nich alles lernt: es gibt Saupacker.
> Ich hab @Cubie 's Tipp gegoogelt. Punkt Franken. Führt einen zum drei Franken Stein und damit auch zu den Saupackern


Grr... dabei wollte ich mich mit dem Punkt vor einer viel zu späten Antwort retten.....

Evtl. kannst du ja mal mit den Saupackern zum Kühtränkgraben gehen, vorher bitte aber noch mal beim Pöppelteichgraben kucken ob noch genug Wasser drin ist....

p.s. man lernt nie aus....
das sind Saupackern...  Saupackern


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2019)

Offtopic: Wißt ihr auch, was ein "Hollamöffl" ist? Wißt ihr, wo die "Schollleidn" ist ?


----------



## Garminator (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, um was es gerade geht, aber der Drei-Franken-Stein ist einige Kilometer weiter südwestlich.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Garminator,

gibt es auch da noch einen kleinen Hinweis. Kenn bei uns einige Feldzeichen mit eingeritzten Namen - deshalb ist es schwer da etwas abzuleiten. 

Thx.


----------



## Garminator (11. Dezember 2019)

Dann nochmals ein Bild dazu:


----------



## gyor (12. Dezember 2019)

Das ist die Höhle Veitenstein.


----------



## Garminator (12. Dezember 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Veitenstein


Richtig.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2019)

Wieso so traurig?


----------



## gyor (12. Dezember 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wieso so traurig?


Sollte Fragend wirken, aber dafür fehlt das Fragezeichen...
Bin ich jetzt dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2019)

Ja, jetzt blicken alle fragend auf dich


----------



## gyor (12. Dezember 2019)

Aiaiai dann muss ich Morgen ja noch n Foto machen 
Ich hoffe ihr habt genug Geduld^^


----------



## gyor (13. Dezember 2019)

So hier ist ein erstes Bildchen, vielleicht kennt’s ja wer.


----------



## SuShu (13. Dezember 2019)

Sieht aus wie der Frankenweg zwischen Hansgörgel und Glatzenstein


----------



## gyor (13. Dezember 2019)

Leider Falsch.
Der Ort ist in Oberfranken angesiedelt^^


----------



## Cubie (13. Dezember 2019)

Evtl. Bamberg Bruderwald Indianerpfad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gyor (13. Dezember 2019)

Check, du hast gewonnen! 
An die Stelle erinnerst dich, weil du da noch hochkommst, oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Dezember 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Check, du hast gewonnen!
> An die Stelle erinnerst dich, weil du da noch hochkommst, oder?


Sag mir mal, @gyor, ist es wirklich wie bei Heinrich Böll in "Ansichten eines Clowns"?
Dass also das Atmen von so viel katholischer Luft wie in Bamberg (oder Bonn bei Böll) das Gehirn vernebelt?

Oder warum redest Du so daher ?


----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2019)

@gyor
Willkommen im Club


----------



## Cubie (14. Dezember 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Check, du hast gewonnen!
> An die Stelle erinnerst dich, weil du da noch hochkommst, oder?


Hach gut erkannt, 
bei den Verhältnissen wie auf deinem Bild eher schwer, die fiesen nassen Wurzeln machen es immer kniffelig..

Wenn trocken, dann geht schon...


----------



## Cubie (14. Dezember 2019)

So neues Bild, wie ich denke nicht besonders schwer...


----------



## gyor (14. Dezember 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> das Gehirn vernebelt?


Das liegt an was anderem^^


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> So neues Bild, wie ich denke nicht besonders schwer...



In Birkenreuth vorm Brunnen steht ihr da.....


----------



## Cubie (15. Dezember 2019)

Schoschi schrieb:


> In Birkenreuth vorm Brunnen steht ihr da.....


Na klar
Du bist dran!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2019)

Zwar ein Wanderbild aber geradelt wird da auch........


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2019)

Passt zu deinem Spruch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (15. Dezember 2019)

Könnte im Trubachtal sein, gegenüber vom Parkplatz am Eldorado - kurz vor Obertrubach.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Passt zu deinem Spruch .


Stimmt....?


SuShu schrieb:


> Könnte im Trubachtal sein, gegenüber vom Parkplatz am Eldorado - kurz vor Obertrubach.


Stimmt auch....war wohl doch nicht so schwer wie ich dachte


----------



## SuShu (16. Dezember 2019)

Aktuell sind die Figuren natürlich nicht da. Aber vielleicht hat sie im Frühjahr noch jemand gesehen außer mir.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2019)

Trubachtal ?


----------



## SuShu (16. Dezember 2019)

Nein


----------



## Achtzig (17. Dezember 2019)

Edit :

Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! Hier stand nur Mist.


----------



## SuShu (17. Dezember 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Edit :
> 
> Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! Hier stand nur Mist.


Jetzt bin ich neugierig. Was stand denn da?


----------



## Achtzig (17. Dezember 2019)

Hab hinter Schoschis Lösung die nächste Seite nicht gesehen und hab deswegen schon gemault Schoschi wäre recht faul. Dabei bin bloß ich blöde und wir sind schon 2 Rätsel weiter  
Deswegen nun das Gegenteil: Schoschi absolut nicht faul und ich ganz leise


----------



## SuShu (17. Dezember 2019)

Keiner sonst eine Idee? Hier ein Tipp: Hinter dem Zaun im Hintergrund befindet sich ein kleiner Spielplatz. Auf der Wiese dahinter stehen häufig Schafe. Die Bäume am Rande der Wiese lassen erahnen, dass das Gelände dort von einem Flusslauf begrenzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (17. Dezember 2019)

Also mich erinnerts irgendwie an....  
Ans pegnitztal vielleicht?


----------



## SuShu (17. Dezember 2019)

Schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber das Pegnitztal ist lang. Etwas genauer hätte ich's schon gerne.


----------



## SuShu (18. Dezember 2019)

Scheint doch schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte.

Das Gebäude im Hintergrund gehört zu einem Schloss. Zwischen Hasenmama und Baum erkennt man noch den letzten erhaltenen Rundturm der ehemaligen äußeren Umwallung.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Dezember 2019)

Waren da vielleicht einige schon in ihrer Kindheit auf der anderen Seite der mauer?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Dezember 2019)

Könnte das in Vorra sein? Inselcafé oder wie das heisst ...


----------



## SuShu (18. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Könnte das in Vorra sein? Inselcafé oder wie das heisst ...


Ganz kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mir die Stelle jetzt noch einmal bei Google Maps genauer angeschaut und das finde ich jetzt auch ganz spannend. Bei diesem Rundturm befindet sich wohl auch die Mündung eines anderen - bei "uns" recht bekannten Gewässers in die Pegnitz.


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2019)

Eschenbach an der Pegnitz, Wasserschloß Eschenbach, Gewässer ist der Hirschbach?

P.S. Jetzt glaube ich, habe ich sogar den genauen Standort gefunden: Wenige m von der LAU30, im Eck zwischen LAU30 und der am Sportplatz vorbeiführenden Straße. Auf Google Maps sieht man im Satellitenbild sogar das blaue Dach des Spielhauses, das am ganz linken Rand des Fotos noch zu sehen ist. In OSM heißt der Bereich "Au Garten".


----------



## SuShu (19. Dezember 2019)

'Au Garten' weiß ich nicht, der Rest stimmt ?


----------



## SuShu (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenn es jemanden interessiert, hier sind noch die Koordinaten vom Baum:
*49.529361, 11.488722*


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2019)

Dann bin ich wohl dran - und ich versuche es mit einem Rätsel, das meiner Vorstellung nach nicht allzu leicht ist:


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2019)

Ok, ein Tipp für LAU ...


----------



## bärlein (22. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwo bei Sendelbach - Blick Richtung Pötzling - Nonnberg?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2019)

Schon ziemlich nahe - aber noch nicht ganz ...


----------



## bärlein (22. Dezember 2019)

ist der Standpunkt weiter Richtung Moritzberg?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2019)

Nein - eher andere Richtung ...

Und der Berg auf den man blickt ist nicht der Nonnenberg, aber nicht weit von diesem entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (22. Dezember 2019)

Da kann ich nur weiterraten...Vorderhaslach?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt bist Du ein Stück zuweit in die andere Richtung gerutscht - so weit von Sendelbach entfernt ist es gar nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2019)

Weitere Hilfestellung: Man schaut auf den Buchenberg, einem "Nachbarberg" zum Nonnenberg.


----------



## bärlein (24. Dezember 2019)

...oberhalb von Engelthal...


----------



## alpenpass (24. Dezember 2019)

ist das da vorne nicht Krönhof?


----------



## Garminator (24. Dezember 2019)

Oder der Weg vom Sportplatz hoch? Zwischen Peuerling und Engelthal.


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Dezember 2019)

Engelthal ist richtig!

Ganz genau ist der Standort etwa 50 m vorm Ortsende auf der Straße in südliche Richtung Schrotsdorf und Offenhausen. Auf der Karte sieht man, dass da rechts ein Feldweg abzweigt zum Hammerbach runter. Das ist der Weg im Bild.

Ich war mir auch zuerst nicht ganz sicher, ob man auf den Buchenberg blickt und ob es nicht doch der Nonnenberg ist, ich habe mich aber hiermit versichert:

https://www.udeuschle.de/panoramas/makepanoramas.htm

Da kann man Standort, Blickrichtung und Blickwinkel definieren und daraus wird das Panorama errechnet und angezeigt. Sogar die Berge werden mit Namen angezeigt!

@bärlein hat als erste Engelthal genannt, daher darf Bärlein weitermachen.


----------



## bärlein (24. Dezember 2019)

Also dann gibt es ein neues Bild, pünktlich zur Bescherung ;-)
Viel Spaß beim Raten


----------



## SuShu (24. Dezember 2019)

Cooles Bild. Ich war da noch nicht, aber ich denke es ist der Aussichtsturm vom Baumwipfelpfad Steigerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (24. Dezember 2019)

Glückwunsch, das ging ja schnell - darfst weitermachen...


----------



## SuShu (25. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht ist das ganau so schwer zu raten, wie mein letztes Bild. Dafür ist es aber top aktuell.
In welchem Ort wird dieses Häuschen immer wieder neu geschmückt?


----------



## Garminator (31. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt brauchts eine Hilfestellung!


----------



## SuShu (31. Dezember 2019)

Es hat ja noch nicht einmal jemand versucht, es zu erraten . Dabei hatte ich sogar Mitfahrer, als es mir das erste Mal im Sommer aufgefallen ist.
Dann machen wir es eben leichter. Vom Ortsrand aus hat man diesen Blick:


----------



## Garminator (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich war kein Mitfahrer, aber die Gegend erinnert mich an Hohenstein. Vielleicht dort?


----------



## bärlein (1. Januar 2020)

Bin war zwar wiederholt Mitfahrer, aber kann doch nur raten: Nähe alter Kanal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

Beides falsch.


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

@bärlein: da warst du tatsächlich nicht dabei.
Aber die Hügel kennen hier viele.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Januar 2020)

Hartensteiner Gegend?


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

Nein, der gesuchte Ort liegt westlich der A9.


----------



## hidyn (1. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht Richtung Egloffstein?


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

Nicht ganz so weit westlich.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Januar 2020)

Eibengrat?


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

Der ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Januar 2020)

Das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor - Stierberg?


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2020)

Und welche Hügelkette ist da zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (2. Januar 2020)

Die Hügel gehören zum Langen Berg, bekannt bei Kletterern durch die "Langer Berg Wände" und bei Wanderern und MTBlern durch den Fuchsweg.

@Lenka K. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> MTBlern durch den Fuchsweg


Ja, der arme Fuchsweg!  

Ich kenne eher den Blick vom Fuchsweg auf Stierberg, und zwar nur im Sommer, das Spiegelbild gab's von mir schon mal als Rätsel .

Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Garminator (3. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> arme Fuchsweg


Warum, der Trail ist noch ganz. Die Rodungen vor zwei oder drei Jahren waren unterhalb, parallel dazu. Ich glaube, vor zwei Jahren bin ich das letzte Mal dort gewesen und alles war gut.
Den Langen Berg kenn ich nur aus der Perspektive von Münchs kommend.


----------



## static (3. Januar 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Warum, der Trail ist noch ganz.


Als damals der Hang abgefräst wurde, ist dem auch ein kleiner Teil vom Trail zum Opfer gefallen. Es hat sich aber relativ schnell ein neuer Pfad gebildet. Ganz am Anfang lief/fuhr man aber tatsächlich noch ins Nichts.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2020)

static schrieb:


> ein kleiner Teil vom Trail zum Opfer gefallen


Hmm ... zwischen dem ehemaligem Ende der Forststrasse geht's zuerst kurz durchs Gestrüpp, weil der Pfad zugewachsen ist, dann gibt's tatsächlich einen Stück des Originalfuchswegs, bevor auf den Massakerweg ausgewichen werden muss und dann, kurz vor der Bank mit Blick auf Stierberg, wieder der ursprüngliche Pfad benutzt werden kann.

Für mich hat das mit dem Originalpfad nichts mehr zu tun. Aber vielleicht sieht es für diejenigen, die da nicht so oft fahren/fuhren, nicht so schlimm aus ...


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Januar 2020)

Herbststimmung ... aber wo?


----------



## anytime (4. Januar 2020)

Aussichtsturm auf der Hohenmirsberger Platte.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Januar 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Hohenmirsberger Platte


Richtig!


----------



## anytime (5. Januar 2020)

Auch ein Bild aus dem Herbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (6. Januar 2020)

Im Bereich von Pottenstein?


----------



## anytime (6. Januar 2020)

Ja - nur ein winzig kleines Stueck abseits der Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Runde.


----------



## Garminator (6. Januar 2020)

Auf dem Weg hoch zum Sängerhäuschen?


----------



## anytime (6. Januar 2020)

Sorry, war missverstaendlich.
Nein, zwar in der Naehe von Pottenstein (eben an der PP-Runde) - aber nicht so nah.


----------



## anytime (8. Januar 2020)

Tip: es handelt sich bei dem Ort um eines der Naturdenkmaeler im Landkreis Bayreuth


----------



## Garminator (8. Januar 2020)

Da bin ich doch raus. Bin die Runde ein paar Mal mit Abweichungen gefahren. Aber nichts poppt hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2020)

Ich meine es schon gesehen zu haben...hab aber keinen Plan wo...so arg ich auch nachdenke 

G.


----------



## anytime (8. Januar 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch raus. Bin die Runde ein paar Mal mit Abweichungen gefahren. Aber nichts poppt hoch


Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob man das Kreuz von der Runde selbst aus sieht - koennte aber sein.
Die die noerdlich von Pegnitz wohnen oder dort auch mal mit dem Renner unterwegs sind, muessten es kennen.


----------



## anytime (9. Januar 2020)

Tip (fuer die aelteren Semester oder wenn einer die Bayernatlas Zeitreise ausprobieren will): als die A9 noch 2-spurig war gab es dort einen Rastplatz.


----------



## Garminator (10. Januar 2020)

Also ich finde nach intensiver Internet-Recherche lediglich den sogenannten "Hoher Stein" südlich von Büchenbach als mögliche Lösung. Da geht auch östlich davon die Pegnitz-Runde vorbei und westlich eine Straße für den Renner.


----------



## anytime (10. Januar 2020)

Nein, Hoher Stein ist es nicht - aber Du bist schon sehr nah dran.


----------



## Garminator (11. Januar 2020)

Ich bin raus. Finde nichts. Vielleicht kann Lenka oder DaFritz weiterhelfen.


----------



## bärlein (11. Januar 2020)

Körbeldorfer Felsen?


----------



## anytime (11. Januar 2020)

@bärlein : richtig!
Unter dem Begriff kannte ich es nicht - der Rastplatz in Fahrtrichtung Berlin hiess damals "Tabakspfeife" und heute ist es als Naturdenkmal Hutanger/Weihanger ausgewiesen.
Ein paar schoenere Bilder davon hier (der hat in seinem Album noch weitere versteckte Ueberbleibsel):








						A9 ehem. Rastplatz bei Körbeldorfer Felsen
					

Nach dreispurigem Ausbau der A9 aufgelassener Parkplatz nördlich heutiger Raststätte Pegnitz - Fränkische Schweiz in Fahrtrichtung Bayreuth. (Fotos von Sept. 2012)




					www.flickr.com
				




Und hier die Bayernatlas Zeitreise, wie es 1995 ausgesehen hat:








						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					geoportal.bayern.de


----------



## bärlein (11. Januar 2020)

...dann geht es kulinarisch weiter, wo befindet sich dieser lauschige Biergarten?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2020)

Teta...rete 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (11. Januar 2020)

...Hochtheta ist richtig. Das ging ja schnell, war wohl mal wieder zu einfach - aber sehr schön ist es da! Darfst gern weitermachen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2020)

bärlein schrieb:


> ...Hochtheta ist richtig. Das ging ja schnell, war wohl mal wieder zu einfach - aber sehr schön ist es da! Darfst gern weitermachen...



Ne, einfach gibts glaub ich net. Nur Orte, die mehr oder weniger bekannt sind. Teta liegt, wenn man in Bayreuth unterwegs ist, ja automatisch öfter auf der Strecke, weil da gibts ja was zu trinken 


Dann mach ichs auch „einfach“, aber erkennen muß mans ja dennoch 
Wo liegt dieser Spielplatz...und nein, ich habe kein E-Bike 





G.


----------



## hidyn (12. Januar 2020)

ist das am Ochsenkopf, Bergstation?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> ist das am Ochsenkopf, Bergstation?




Jepp, richtig, direkt vorm Asenturm  ...du bist dran.

G.


----------



## hidyn (12. Januar 2020)

Bleiben wir in der Gegend. Wo und was könnte das sein?


----------



## Garminator (14. Januar 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> Bleiben wir in der Gegend


Muss man vermutlich ziemlich großzügig auslegen? Die Vegetation sieht nicht nach Fichtel aus, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## hidyn (14. Januar 2020)

So großzügig muss man es nicht auslegen, es liegt im oberen Steinachtal


----------



## Garminator (15. Januar 2020)

Dann rate ich mal: Beim Höllfelsen?


----------



## hidyn (15. Januar 2020)

Den Höllenfelsen kenne ich nicht.
Wenn Du am Jägersteig unterwegs bist kommst direkt daran vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> Den Höllenfelsen kenne ich nicht.
> Wenn Du am Jägersteig unterwegs bist kommst direkt daran vorbei.



Nur wenn man die Straßenseite wechselt 

G.


----------



## hidyn (16. Januar 2020)

Dann löse ich mal auf.
Die Burgruine Wurzstein im Tal der Warme Steinach zwischen Pfeiferhaus und Zeinhammer.
Garminator mach Du bitte weiter.
Ein Bild noch zur Auflösung.


----------



## Garminator (16. Januar 2020)

Da hätte ich nie gefunden. Auch die im Netz vorhandenen Bilder hätten mich nicht weitergebracht. 
Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Da hätte ich nie gefunden. Auch die im Netz vorhandenen Bilder hätten mich nicht weitergebracht.
> Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.



Hättest nur ein paar Seiten zurückscrollen müssen, das war nämlich schonmal 

G.


----------



## hidyn (16. Januar 2020)

Sory, da hätte ich mal schauen sollen.?


----------



## Garminator (17. Januar 2020)

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu einfach:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich schon einfach. Aber eher was fürs Wanderforum..... Mit Radl kommen da nur die Techniker vorbei und man haut sich bei der Durchfahrt die Birne an der niedrigen Höhlendecke an. Ich würde lösen aber ich hab grad ka Bild......
Vielleicht kommt ja jetzt einer drauf......


----------



## Garminator (20. Januar 2020)

Mann kann das Rad einfach durchschieben. Aber der Trail zur Höhle, vom ..... kommend, ist schön, bis auf die letzten Meter runter.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2020)

Ok, ich hab wieder was fotografiert deshalb sag ich jetzt Oswaldhöhle dass sich wieder was tut hier.....


----------



## Garminator (24. Januar 2020)

Wollte gerade nachsetzen, aber jetzt nicht mehr notwendig. Richtig, Oswaldhöhle.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Januar 2020)

Ist wohl klar, dass ich zur Oswaldthöhle den EFFENDI gemacht hatte.
Wir (Nürnbergs DAVradler) sind da am 8.12.2019 erst das letzte Mal durchgefahren mit Glühweinstation am Höhlenausgang.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2020)

Wer kennt diesen Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Januar 2020)

Ja, ich kenn' den natürlich und mach wieder den Effendi.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2020)

Röthelfels.

Die Effendin ist mir zu blöd .

Hab' aber kein Bild, deshalb: wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2020)

Stimmt. Dacht es wär schwerer....?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Effendin ist mir zu blöd .


Die hiesse ja wohl auch Effend*a* oder Effen*dova*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2020)

I denk, boarisch hoasts Effendin ...


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Januar 2020)

Oda Effendarin...


----------



## derwaaal (27. Januar 2020)

ich dacht, in boarisch gäb's keine feminine Form


----------



## bärlein (27. Januar 2020)

...dann nutze ich mal die Lücke. Wo befindet sich dieser schöne Brunnen?


----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2020)

Zumindest ist es diesmal nicht zu leicht...hat niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Garminator (29. Januar 2020)

bärlein schrieb:


> eine Ahnung?


Nein!


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2020)

Gössweinstein?


----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2020)

Nein, der gesuchte Ort liegt in Mittelfranken.


----------



## derwaaal (29. Januar 2020)

sozusagen ein (Mittel)Franken-Brunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht hilft ein größerer Ausschnitt...


----------



## Florian (29. Januar 2020)

Aus diesem Winter ist das Bild aber nicht, oder?


----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2020)

Nein, das war im Februar letzten Jahres. Kann ja noch werden...


----------



## Garminator (29. Januar 2020)

Ist das vielleicht die Quellfassung eines Baches in Mittelfranken?


----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2020)

Im Umkreis entspringen viele Bäche, ob der Brunnen eine Quellfassung ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## bärlein (2. Februar 2020)

....und noch ein größerer Ausschnitt, diesmal ist es anscheinend nicht zu leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (3. Februar 2020)

Dann rate ich mal. Irgendwo im Trubachtal?


----------



## bärlein (3. Februar 2020)

Nein, der Ort liegt in Mittelfranken, Landkreis Nürnberger Land.


----------



## Achtzig (3. Februar 2020)

Oh Hirn! Ich bin mir sicher ich war da schon. Vermutlich sogar schon oft. Aber meint ihr ich komm drauf?


----------



## bärlein (4. Februar 2020)

...bin im Netz fündig geworden, ist manchmal richtig nützlich der Brunnen...
Folgt man der aspaltierten Straße nach Osten wird es richtig steil.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Februar 2020)

Könnte das in Osternohe sein?


----------



## bärlein (5. Februar 2020)

Leider nein, zu weit nördlich und ein ganzes Stück "links" der Pegnitz - nicht "rechts"....


----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2020)

Breitenbrunn?


----------



## bärlein (5. Februar 2020)

Glückwunsch, Breitenbrunn ist richtig. Darfst weitermachen ?


----------



## Garminator (8. Februar 2020)

Habe lange gebraucht, aber ich denke, da kann man drauf kommen:


----------



## 8000wattt (8. Februar 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Habe lange gebraucht, aber ich denke, da kann man drauf kommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976532


Vielleicht Schmausenbuck Nürnberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (8. Februar 2020)

Indianerspielplatz?


----------



## 8000wattt (9. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht auch beim Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2020)

Nein, jeweils nördlich davon.


----------



## 8000wattt (9. Februar 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nein, jeweils nördlich davon.


Tennenlohe!?


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2020)

8000wattt schrieb:


> ennenlohe


Der grobe Bereich stimmt. Aber bitte etwas genauer. Ist ziemlich markant.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. Februar 2020)

Effendi :-D 
Kennt jeder aus der Gegend, aber sah früher anders aus (die entfernten Bäume liegen ja noch unten).


----------



## Florian (10. Februar 2020)

Kugelfang?


----------



## Garminator (10. Februar 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Kugelfang


Auch nicht.


----------



## kaku (10. Februar 2020)

Steinbruch beim Teufelstisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (10. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Teufelstisch


Richtig. Die Abfahrt nach Süden. Hier nochmals ein anderes Bild:


----------



## Florian (10. Februar 2020)

Teufelstisch bei Igensdorf? Da muss ich mal suchen gehen, wo das sein könnte.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube da bin ich auch schonmal runter gefahren.
Der auf dem roten Bike ist viel zu weit hinten. Da hat er keine Bremskontrolle und Grip mehr am VR


----------



## Garminator (10. Februar 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Teufelstisch bei Igensdorf


Nein, der Andere. Im Tennenloher Forst östlich von vom Pferdegehege.


----------



## trackspeed80 (10. Februar 2020)

Servus 

Ist das beim  Ohrwaschl? Hinter der Winterleite?Grübel


----------



## Garminator (10. Februar 2020)

Ja, ca. 1 km Luftlinie östlich vom Ohrwaschl. Auf Maps-Karte ist an der Stelle ein blauer Teich zu sehen. Daneben ist noch ein alter aufgelassener Steinbruch. Kann man gut üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (10. Februar 2020)

Wo ist denn dieses idyllische Plätzchen?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. Februar 2020)

Rhön - Farnsberg, Tintenfass, ehemaliger Basaltabbau


----------



## kaku (11. Februar 2020)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Rhön - Farnsberg, Tintenfass, ehemaliger Basaltabbau


Richtig! 
? Das war wohl für die Unterfranken zu einfach, für die Mittelfranken zu schwer ... ?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. Februar 2020)

richtig - genau wie die umgekehrten Rätsel. Ich suche dann mal ein Bild...


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. Februar 2020)

... wieder mal aus dem schönen Unterfranken (allerdings nicht von diesem Jahr). 
Wie heißt der Hügel links im Bild?


----------



## bärlein (11. Februar 2020)

Ist das der Stollberg?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. Februar 2020)

ja - jetzt geht's ja echt ratzfatz...


----------



## kaku (11. Februar 2020)

zu spät ?


----------



## bärlein (11. Februar 2020)

...darfst dafür raten , in der Nähe welches Ortes stehe ich hier?


----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2020)

Is das beerbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (11. Februar 2020)

ja, und wie heißt der Ort, wo die Aufnahme entstanden ist?


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

bärlein schrieb:


> ...darfst dafür raten , in der Nähe welches Ortes stehe ich hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 978749


Du befindest dich am westlichen Ortsausgang 
von Neunhof mit Blick über die Dorfweier nach Beerbach, im Hintergrund sieht man noch Grossgeschaidt


----------



## Garminator (11. Februar 2020)

Da komm ich ja mit lesen nicht hinterher.?


----------



## bärlein (11. Februar 2020)

@8000wattt: Beerbach und die Weiher sind richtig, Standort und Blickrichtung leider nicht.


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Tauchersreuth mit Blickrichtung Eckenhaid!


----------



## bärlein (11. Februar 2020)

Tauchersreuth ist richtig, du bist dran!


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Wo befinde ich mich ?


----------



## gyor (11. Februar 2020)

Obertrubach?


----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2020)

Ich frag mich grad: wie nennt man da wohl Bambercha? Hörnla?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2020)

Und was ich noch sagen wollte: ABSTAUBER


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad: wie nennt man da wohl Bambercha? Hörnla?


Bamberger Hörnla sind jedenfalls Kartoffeln


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und was ich noch sagen wollte: ABSTAUBER


----------



## 8000wattt (11. Februar 2020)

Ich erinnere:
Der exakte Standort ist gesucht!


----------



## bärlein (12. Februar 2020)

...bitte nicht streiten ;-)


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Kloster Michaelsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Kloster Michaelsberg


Richtig!


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Wie heißt der Berg, auf dem ich stehe?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (12. Februar 2020)

Staffelberg...


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Staffelberg...


nö


----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Berg, auf dem ich stehe?
> Anhang anzeigen 979094


Das sollte der Spitzberg  neben dem Staffelberg sein, mit Blick auf den Lerchenberg und Veitsberg


----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

8000wattt schrieb:


> Das sollte der Spitzberg  neben dem Staffelberg sein, mit Blick auf den Lerchenberg und Veitsberg


Also der Berg mit relativ Baumfreier Vorderseite und bewaldeter Rückseite


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

8000wattt schrieb:


> Das sollte der Spitzberg  neben dem Staffelberg sein, mit Blick auf den Lerchenberg und Veitsberg


So ist's richtig! Der Staffelberg liegt rechts vom Bild.
Du wieder ...


----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

Wo befindet sich dieser markante Felsen, 
bei dem das Kettenblatt grad so drüber geht?


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Unterhalb von Kalchreuth


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Am Kahlberg, ich weiss nicht ob, der Trail einen Namen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Am Kahlberg, ich weiss nicht ob, der Trail einen Namen hat


Leider nicht, ca 50km davon entfernt


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Kemmern


----------



## 8000wattt (12. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Kemmern


Fürn Anfang nich schlecht


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (12. Februar 2020)

Da mach ich mal mit: am Kreuzberg bei Dörfleins


----------



## kaku (12. Februar 2020)

Hmmm, war da nur einmal ... ich glaube, auf einer der Abfahrten nach Osten runter Richtung Main war so ein Brocken ...


----------



## 8000wattt (13. Februar 2020)

Cube_Hub-MTB schrieb:


> Da mach ich mal mit: am Kreuzberg bei Dörfleins


Richtig! 
Kennst du auch die Abfahrt?


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (13. Februar 2020)

8000wattt schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Kennst du auch die Abfahrt?



Leider nein, bin schon vor einigen Jahren von dort weggezogen und das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren dort gefahren.
Da muss doch jemand unterstützen


----------



## 8000wattt (13. Februar 2020)

Cube_Hub-MTB schrieb:


> Leider nein, bin schon vor einigen Jahren von dort weggezogen und das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren dort gefahren.
> Da muss doch jemand unterstützen


Das reicht vollkommen!
Du bist dran.


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (13. Februar 2020)

Wo stehe ich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe92 (13. Februar 2020)

Bin mir gerade sehr unsicher, aber das könnte bei Scheßlitz sein


----------



## 8000wattt (14. Februar 2020)

Cube_Hub-MTB schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich hierAnhang anzeigen 979796


Wanderparkplatz Stammberg?
Also Süd Westlich von Peulendorf
mit Blick auf Giechburg und Gügl


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (14. Februar 2020)

moe92 schrieb:


> Bin mir gerade sehr unsicher, aber das könnte bei Scheßlitz sein



ja, geht in die richtige Richtung. Aber etwas genauer, von welchem Ort fotografiert?


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (14. Februar 2020)

8000wattt schrieb:


> Wanderparkplatz Stammberg?
> Also Süd Westlich von Peulendorf
> mit Blick auf Giechburg und Gügl



falsche Richtung. Blick stimmt auf jeden Fall


----------



## 8000wattt (14. Februar 2020)

Demmelsdorf?


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (14. Februar 2020)

Nee immer noch nicht. Aus Demmelsdorf wäre der Gügl vor der Giechburg. Schau mal genau hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8000wattt (14. Februar 2020)

Cube_Hub-MTB schrieb:


> Nee immer noch nicht. Aus Demmelsdorf wäre der Gügl vor der Giechburg. Schau mal genau hin...


Hab ich  mir auch schon gedacht,
Aber du meintest ja die Richtung sei falsch
Naja ich überleg noch mal


----------



## 8000wattt (14. Februar 2020)

Rastplatz Giechburgblick zwischen Drosendorf und Straßgiech?


----------



## Cube_Hub-MTB (14. Februar 2020)

Nicht der Ratsplatz, aber es reicht. Ist vom Radweg zwischen Drosendorf und Straßgiech aufgenommen.
Your turn.


----------



## 8000wattt (14. Februar 2020)

Legt los!


----------



## gyor (14. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist, aber der Typ da auf dem Rad sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2020)

grobe Ecke Zeil am Main ?


----------



## 8000wattt (17. Februar 2020)

derwaaal schrieb:


> grobe Ecke Zeil am Main ?


Irgendwo im Steigerwald


----------



## Bigi-K (17. Februar 2020)

auf einem der Trails bei Zell am Ebersberg?


----------



## 8000wattt (17. Februar 2020)

Bigi-K schrieb:


> auf einem der Trails bei Zell am Ebersberg?


Bloß welcher ?


----------



## Bigi-K (17. Februar 2020)

am Eberhardtrail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (18. Februar 2020)

Jägersteig


----------



## 8000wattt (19. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Jägersteig


Korrekt,
Du bist dran!


----------



## kaku (19. Februar 2020)

Dann machen wir es halt mal ein bisschen schwerer:    Was sollte man auf diesem Wanderweg messen?


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2020)

Herzfrequenz? Trubachtal ...


----------



## kaku (19. Februar 2020)

Hhhmmmm ... erklär mal ?


----------



## trackspeed80 (19. Februar 2020)

Servus

Denke Lenka hat Recht.

 das hier? https://www.trubachtal.com/de/erleben/aktiv/wandern/therapeutischer-wanderweg/

Müsste der leichte Anstieg in Richtung Bärenfels sein.


----------



## kaku (19. Februar 2020)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Denke Lenka hat Recht.
> 
> ...



OK, das kann man so gelten lassen - war wohl doch nicht so schwer ?
Das Tal heißt wohl Pitztal, der Weg geht nach Osten, grob Richtung Leupoldstein
https://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/de/touren/detail/571745d2975a375a6f88dd99


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2020)

Der Herzweg südlich von Leienfels, hier?


----------



## kaku (19. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der Herzweg südlich von Leienfels, hier?


Ungefähr da: https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.70290/11.35633


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (21. Februar 2020)

wer macht denn weiter?
@Lenka K. Du hattest ja zuerst den "richtigen Riecher"?
@trackspeed80 Einverstanden?


----------



## trackspeed80 (21. Februar 2020)

Lenka hatte Recht


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2020)

Ich bitte um etwas Geduld .


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Februar 2020)

Etzerdla 

Eine Höhle gab's schon lange nicht mehr. Wo steht die hier?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Februar 2020)

Es braucht offensichtlich einen Tipp: östlich der A9, wo noch ganz schön viel Franken liegt .


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2020)

Hmmm .... so schwer?

Die Höhle liegt in einem Trockental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (25. Februar 2020)

Google sagt Andreaskirche bei Rupprechtstegen


----------



## Achtzig (25. Februar 2020)

Dann hab ich die aber deutlich größer in Erinnerung. Und auch mehr am Hang? 
Edit: is anhand Google aber tatsächlich eindeutig


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Andreaskirche bei Rupprechtstegen


Ist richtig. Ohne Google wär's noch besser , aber das gilt natürlich!



Achtzig schrieb:


> mehr am Hang


Ich glaub', das Bild täuscht ein wenig, der Hang ist rechts der Höhle und damit ausserhalb des Bildauschnitts.


----------



## kaku (26. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Ohne Google wär's noch besser , aber das gilt natürlich!


Es kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wahrscheinlich war ich da auch schon mal. Aber das hätte ich bei den anderen 999 Höhlen in der Fränkischen wahrscheinlich auch gedacht ...


----------



## kaku (26. Februar 2020)

Wo steht denn der Krokus?


----------



## kaku (26. Februar 2020)

Nee, ist 'ne Herbstzeilose - aber wo steht die?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2020)

Dort, wo in Oberfranken noch Hopfen angebaut wird -- irgendwo auf der Hersbrucker Alb, bei Siglitzhof?


----------



## kaku (26. Februar 2020)

Ist kein Hopfen, sondern Wein ...
==> Mainfranken


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2020)

Oops


----------



## kaku (27. Februar 2020)

... recht still hier ... 
Hier sind öfters Mountainbiker unterwegs, die fahren gerne am linken Waldrand entlang, dann den recht steilen Anstieg zum Hügel in der Bildmitte hoch und von dort ein flowiges Singletrailchen, direkt neben dem Wanderweg hinunter.
Der Steigerwald-Panoramaweg läuft in 150 m Entfernung auch vorbei.

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (27. Februar 2020)

Zabelstein? Standort in der Nähe von Neuhof?


----------



## kaku (27. Februar 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Zabelstein? Standort in der Nähe von Neuhof?


Leider nein ...
... weiter südlich


----------



## kaku (29. Februar 2020)

Noch ein weiterer Fernwanderweg führt hier vorbei. Er läuft in dieser Gegend meistens gleich mit dem Steigerwald-Panoramaweg, hier verzweigen sich aber beide mal deutlich, treffen sich weiter im Süden dann aber wieder.
Auf dem Hügel in Bildmitte ist eine Burgruine, von der u.a. noch ein halber Turm steht.

Jetzt aber ...


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (1. März 2020)

ist die Burgruine evtl. die Stollburg? Dann wäre das wohl von Oberschwarzach in Blickrichtung Handthal


----------



## kaku (1. März 2020)

Nein, ist nicht die Stollburg. Fängt aber auch mit S an ...


----------



## kaku (1. März 2020)

Das wird wohl nix mehr hier ... . Ich habe da öfters Biker getroffen und dachte, dass das "jeder" kennt ...
Es handelt sich um ein kleines Plateau nordöstlich von Markt Einersheim, der Schloßbergsattel. Wer an der Hangkante vom Steigerwald entlang radelt, kommt da vorbei.
https://goo.gl/maps/b6UbHNwL2WtMTqw59
Die Ruine auf dem Hügel im Hintergrund heißt Speckfeld. Von dort und auch vom Rand des Plateaus hat man einen schönen Blick über die Main-Ebene.


----------



## kaku (1. März 2020)

Neuer Versuch


----------



## turmel (1. März 2020)

Das sieht doch schwer nach der Retterner Kanzel aus!


----------



## kaku (1. März 2020)

turmel schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schwer nach der Retterner Kanzel aus!


Ufff, da bin ich aber froh - jetzt läuft's besser ... 
Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turmel (2. März 2020)

Ich glaube, da war ich nur die erste, die drauf geschaut hat ?

Welches unserer Gewässer ist denn so fotogen?


----------



## Bigi-K (4. März 2020)

das könnte der Birkensee sein...


----------



## turmel (6. März 2020)

Hervorragend! Das ist er. Du bist dran!


----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Wo steht denn der Krokus?
> Anhang anzeigen 985975


ach sieh an   oben an den Seelein (Flurnahme)  schicker Trail hinter der Ruine


----------



## Bigi-K (6. März 2020)

wo versteckt sich denn dieses kleine Schmuckstück?
... übrigens ganzjährig in seiner Pracht zu finden...
wer kennt es?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2020)

Effendi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (7. März 2020)

Glaube denn im Wald zwischen Feucht und Ochenbruck gesehen zu haben  ?


----------



## hidyn (7. März 2020)

Steht der Weihnachtsbaum oberhalb der Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## Bigi-K (7. März 2020)

beides leider falsch ... 

ob es wohl mehrere solcher Bäume gibt? Keine Ahnung!
Dieser hier steht auf jeden Fall von Nürnberg aus gesehen ziemlich genau in entgegengesetzter Richtung zu Feucht oder Schwarzachklamm


----------



## Bigi-K (8. März 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Effendi.



nun, dann gebe ich mal weiter und schau mal was Effendi DaFriiitz sagt


----------



## LeFritzz (8. März 2020)

Der "Effendi" hat gesagt: "Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht." ('Irgendwie und Sowieso').
Die Effenditis ist ein Absolutum, ein "nullum salum extra ecclesium", nicht einschränkbar und nicht umkehrbar.
'Irgendwie' möcht ich ja schon, aber 'sowieso' kann ich es nicht sagen.


----------



## Bigi-K (8. März 2020)

Okay, schade.

Auflösung: der Weihnachtsbaum steht auf der Hochstraße, das ist nördlich von Herzogenaurach im Birkenbühl (so heißt da der Wald) und ein paar flowige trails gibt es da auch, v.a. bei Reuth.

Also nächster Versuch :


----------



## Bigi-K (8. März 2020)

Wer kennt das?


----------



## anytime (8. März 2020)

Sieht aus als koennte es einer der Aussichtspunkte in den Eierbergen sein.


----------



## Bigi-K (8. März 2020)

leider nein


----------



## Garminator (10. März 2020)

Ich rate mal: in der Nähe von Bamberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (10. März 2020)

Hetzleser Berg?


----------



## Bigi-K (10. März 2020)

beides leider nein

dann geb ich mal Tipps, damit das hier mal weiter geht:
malerischer Weinort, ländlicher Fürstensitz...


----------



## bärlein (10. März 2020)

Nähe Castell?


----------



## Bigi-K (10. März 2020)

bärlein schrieb:


> Nähe Castell?



warum "Nähe" ?
es *ist* Castell 
ganz genau: die Aussicht vom Castellberg

du bist dran


----------



## bärlein (11. März 2020)

Dein Tipp war ausschlaggebend 
Ich habe auch was mit Aussicht gefunden. In welchem Ort stehe ich hier?


----------



## bärlein (13. März 2020)

Keiner eine Ahnung? Eine Brauerei befindet sich in ca. 500m Luftlinie von dem Ort. Den Kneipenbetrieb hat sie mittlerweile eingestellt.


----------



## Florian (13. März 2020)

Enzenreuth? 
Dann wäre der Berg geradeaus der Glatzenstein, rechts davon der Moritzberg und ganz rechts am Bildrand der Rothenberg.


----------



## bärlein (13. März 2020)

Enzenreuth ist richtig Die Blickrichtung auch, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Standort...


----------



## Florian (13. März 2020)

Mitten in Rabenshof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (13. März 2020)

Sehr gut, du bist dran


----------



## Florian (13. März 2020)

Verdammnis - ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr mitraten, bis ich wieder ein paar passende Bilder habe. Ich suche mal, aber wenn es euch zu lange dauert, darf auch jemand anders!


----------



## Florian (13. März 2020)

Vermutlich viel zu einfach _g_


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2020)

Reusper...Deivlsdisch Waldstein 

G.


----------



## Garminator (13. März 2020)

Für mich ist es der Teufelstisch bei Gräfenberg.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Für mich ist es der Teufelstisch bei Gräfenberg.



Habs garnicht so genau angesehen auf dem Mikrobildschirm, aber jetzt wo dus sagts. Man schauen die Teufelstische, in ungenau ansehen, scheinbar überall gleich aus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (13. März 2020)

Ich kenne ihn zwar als Teufelstisch bei Igensdorf, aber gemeint ist sicher der gleiche!


----------



## Walsumer1980 (13. März 2020)

Irgendwo Frankenland,ich ham gewonnen?


----------



## Garminator (14. März 2020)

Ja, ist der Gleiche. Liegt zwischen Igensdorf und Gräfenberg. Dann mach ich mich mal auf Bildersuche.


----------



## Garminator (16. März 2020)

In Vorfreude auf den Sommer: An welchem Badesee steh ich?


----------



## Florian (16. März 2020)

Badesee Happburg?


----------



## ploerre (16. März 2020)

Reundorfer Badesee?


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. März 2020)

Bad Staffelstein?


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. März 2020)

Hirschaid Neubert?


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. März 2020)

Ebing? - diesen Riesenbaum kenn ich doch ... irgendwie..


----------



## Garminator (17. März 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Badesee Happburg


Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (17. März 2020)

Verdammnis - und wieder hab ich keine gescheiten Bilder!


----------



## Garminator (17. März 2020)

Kenn ich nur zu gut.?


----------



## Florian (18. März 2020)

Wo bin ich heute an diesem leeren Spielplatz vorbeigekommen?


----------



## gmsl58 (19. März 2020)

In Kalchreuth mit Blick in Richtung Neunkirchen am Brand


----------



## Florian (19. März 2020)




----------



## gmsl58 (19. März 2020)

Wie heißt denn dieser tolle Ausblick?


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2020)

Scott Genius 700/900 Tuned .

Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen! 

Zum Thema: Leinleitertal?


----------



## gmsl58 (19. März 2020)

jaaa....geil 

äh....Laladda....knapp daneben


----------



## gmsl58 (21. März 2020)

so als Hilfe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (21. März 2020)

Druidenstein, bei Ebermannstadt.  Da hinten ist das Walberla.


----------



## gmsl58 (21. März 2020)

genau....super, du bist dran!


----------



## ploerre (21. März 2020)

Wo steht dieser Fels?


----------



## Lenka K. (21. März 2020)

Paradiestal?


----------



## ploerre (21. März 2020)

leider nein.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

Neben Wohlmuthshüll stehen auch so Zäpfle rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (21. März 2020)

auch net


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2020)

Kleinziegenfelder Tal, südlich von Kleinziegenfeld?


----------



## ploerre (21. März 2020)

südöstlich, ja. bei den Wacholderhängen.    https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/50.01543/11.21365


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2020)

Wo steht diese Brücke?


----------



## trackspeed80 (23. März 2020)

Koa Buidl zum seng

Jetzad


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2020)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Koa Buidl zum seng


Lag vermutlich an deinem Virenblocker.
(Auch in diesen Zeiten muss etwas Humor sein)


----------



## Garminator (25. März 2020)

Dann mal eine Hilfestellung: An einem Zufluss der Pegnitz


----------



## Lenka K. (25. März 2020)

Eschenbach?


----------



## Garminator (26. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eschenbach


Richtig. Die Brücke überquert man nach der schönen Trailabfahrt von der Wallanlage Windburg, daher sieht man sie nie aus der aufgenommenen Perspektive.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2020)

Erinnerung an bessere Zeiten: Frankenland = Felsenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (26. März 2020)

Beim Noristörl?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Beim Noristörl?


Nein.


----------



## rehhofer (27. März 2020)

Stierberg?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. März 2020)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Stierberg?


Nein, die andere Seite der A9.
@Florian war näher dran.


----------



## Garminator (29. März 2020)

Langenstein?


----------



## Lenka K. (29. März 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Langenstein?


Auch nicht. Langenstein ist a bissl näher dran als Noristörl, steht aber auf dem falschen Ufer.

Noch ein Tipp: man fährt am linken Bildrand dicht am Felsen zum Standort runter und sollte auf keinen Fall nach links (im Abfahrtssinne nach rechts) umkippen! Das könnte tödlich sein!


----------



## SuShu (29. März 2020)

Oberhalb der Petershöhle?


----------



## Lenka K. (29. März 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Petershöhle?


Richtig!

@SuShu Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. März 2020)

@SuShu Du bist dran!

Oder halt abgeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (31. März 2020)

Stimmt - da war doch was...


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2020)

Wirtshaus zum Roten Ochsen


----------



## SuShu (1. April 2020)

In dem Ort gibt es zwar eine - wahrscheinlich vielen hier bekannte - Gaststätte, die heißt aber anders und liegt eine Straße weiter im Rücken des "Betrachters".


----------



## bärlein (3. April 2020)

Markante Felsen mitten im Ort, Tüchersfeld?


----------



## SuShu (5. April 2020)

Felsen im Hintergrund - ja, Tüchersfeld - nein.

Ein paar Stunden später hat es aufgeklart:


----------



## bärlein (5. April 2020)

Dann probiere ich es nochmal. Stierberg hat so eine Ruine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (5. April 2020)

Genau. Burgruine Stierberg ist richtig.


----------



## bärlein (5. April 2020)

...dann gibt es ein neues Bild:


----------



## gmsl58 (6. April 2020)

das ist doch Thurnau!?


----------



## bärlein (6. April 2020)

Stimmt, wenn man es kennt, ist es nicht allzu schwer?. 
Du bist dran!


----------



## gmsl58 (6. April 2020)

dann gibt es was Neues...


----------



## teatimetom (6. April 2020)

Fernsehturm Regensburg Ziegetsberg?


----------



## gyor (6. April 2020)

Friesner Warte?
Franken nicht Oberpfalz...


----------



## gmsl58 (6. April 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Fernsehturm Regensburg Ziegetsberg?


leider nein


----------



## gmsl58 (6. April 2020)

gyor schrieb:


> Friesner Warte?
> Franken nicht Oberpfalz...


Franken auf jeden Fall, aber wie heißt der Sender


----------



## CC. (6. April 2020)

gmsl58 schrieb:


> Franken auf jeden Fall, aber wie heißt der Sender


93,5 MHz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (6. April 2020)

Der Fernsehturm Kälberberg schaut so aus...


----------



## gyor (7. April 2020)

gmsl58 schrieb:


> Franken auf jeden Fall, aber wie heißt der Sender


Das bezieht sich nicht auf dich, sondern auf den Tipp Regensburg.
Das du den Nahmen des Funkturmes suchst hättest du auch mal etwas früher schreiben können.

„Funkübertragungsstelle Buttenheim 1“ sollte die Bezeichnung sein.


----------



## gmsl58 (7. April 2020)

bärlein schrieb:


> Der Fernsehturm Kälberberg schaut so aus...


genau....du bist dran


----------



## bärlein (7. April 2020)

dann mal ganz was anderes. Das Bild ist zwar nicht aus diesem Jahr, aber die Jahreszeit kommt fast hin. Was wächst hier wie Unkraut und in welchem Ort?


----------



## Garminator (10. April 2020)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Ort im Landkreis Ansbach. Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## bärlein (10. April 2020)

Leider nein, der gesuchte Ort liegt nicht in Mittelfranken.


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2020)

Ich glaube jetzt ist es Zeit für einen Hinweis.?


----------



## bärlein (12. April 2020)

Es gibt dort Wein und aus dem "Unkraut" lässt sich Suppe und Pesto machen.


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2020)

Na dann; könnte Iphofen sein. Bin da mal mit dem Renner durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (12. April 2020)

Das Kraut ist Bärlauch


----------



## bärlein (12. April 2020)

Da habt ihr beide recht?Wer mag weitermachen?


----------



## Garminator (13. April 2020)

Also gut: Wo steht der alte Kämpe?


----------



## Florian (13. April 2020)

Sieht nach Armee der Finsternis aus.


----------



## Garminator (13. April 2020)

Es ist aber auch eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit deinem Profilbild vorhanden.??


----------



## strick (13. April 2020)

Hmm is das irgendwo im Steigerwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (13. April 2020)

Nein, mehr in meiner Gegend.


----------



## Garminator (15. April 2020)

Ein weiterer Hinweis: ca. 8 km vom roten Ochsen entfernt.


----------



## anytime (15. April 2020)

Ist das der Geselle, der bei den Pferdefreunden Winterstein vor dem Hof steht?


----------



## turmel (15. April 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Winterstein


Richtig.


----------



## trackspeed80 (15. April 2020)

Verdammt, daher kenne ich den Kameraden. 
Ich wohne nur 5km weg ^^


----------



## Garminator (15. April 2020)

SirChickenway, your turn.


----------



## anytime (15. April 2020)

Hoffentlich nicht zu einfach:


----------



## ploerre (15. April 2020)

Strahlenfels  Nicht einfach für mich jetzt. aber ich bin grad überrascht über mein Gedächtnis. Bin da einmal vor Jahren auf ner langen Biketour durchgefahren und dachte nun, das kenn ich. Habs mit Maps verifizieren können.


----------



## anytime (15. April 2020)

Das ging ja schneller als das Heraussuchen des Bildes.


ploerre schrieb:


> Strahlenfels


Du bist dran.


----------



## ploerre (16. April 2020)

ok. Franken? Franken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (16. April 2020)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - da friert es einen ja beim Anschauen!


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (16. April 2020)

Hochröhnstrasse?


----------



## ploerre (16. April 2020)

jup.  https://opentopomap.org/#marker=14/50.48067/10.04477


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (16. April 2020)

Na dann...


----------



## Lusio (16. April 2020)

Gügel


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (16. April 2020)

nein


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. April 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Abfahrt nach Süden. Hier nochmals ein anderes Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 977943


nachtrag zu dem foto: man muss auch mal loben können. die ecke hat der forst echt schön gemacht mit den freigestellten felsen und dem kleinen see vorm teufelstisch (habe ich die tage festgestellt).

so: weitermachen ;-)


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. April 2020)

...har denn keiner Lust zu raten oder eine Idee was das für ein Kirchlein ist und wo es steht? Brauchts evtl. einen Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## Garminator (19. April 2020)

Wäre hilfreich. Der Name der Kirche würde eventuell schon ausreichen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. April 2020)

Na dann: Die Kirche heißt...

Foldender Tipp: Von dort hat man einen herrlich Blick über den Main. Die Ortschaft darunter hatte traurige
Berühmtheit im 17ten. Jahrhundert


----------



## ploerre (19. April 2020)

Veitsberg?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. April 2020)

Nein, auch nicht


----------



## ploerre (19. April 2020)

Zeiler Käppele?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. April 2020)

ja. 

Zeil ist u.a. berühmt als Gerichtsstand vom Bistum Bamberg im 17ten. Jahrhundert im Zuge der Hexenprozesse. Über 400 Todesurteile sollen es gewesen sein. 

Das gesuchte Käppele steht auf dem Kapellenberg 140m über dem Main und ist der Maria geweiht. Errichtet wurde es in der heutigen Form im ausgehenden 19ten. Jahrhundert. Gibt dort auch ein Berghhospiz mit Biergarten. In der Nähe befinden sich ein paar Trails und schöne Aussicht über den Main Richtung Steigerwald.

Zeil hat neben dem schönen Altort einiges an Wein und auch eine Bierbrauerei mit Biergarten (Göller) zu bieten.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2020)

Zum Ausgleich wurde im Kino in Zeil jahrelang am Karfreitag "Leben des Brian" aufgeführt....
"Weibsvolk" nur mit Bart im Kino zugelassen und dgl. mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (19. April 2020)

Ja, der Kinobesitzer ist ein cooler Typ. Hatte mal einen Fotokurs bei ihm.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2020)

Kino kennt ihr, aber die Kapell´n hat keiner erkannt...tztztz


----------



## Garminator (20. April 2020)

Biker sind meist "erdverbunden" und selten länger in der Luft.?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (20. April 2020)

über'n Main liegt Sand, dort gibt es das Sander Altmain-Weinfest (leider wohl heuer nicht), ein Mega-Event! Für erdverbundene Biker ideal, nach einigen Schoppen kriecht es sich dann sehr gut "erdverbunden"...


----------



## ploerre (20. April 2020)

Am Zeiler Weinfest bin ich auch schon gekrochen, is aber auch schon ein paar hundert Kapellen her. 


Wo war ich hier und um welche Tageszeit?


----------



## anytime (20. April 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Wo war ich hier und um welche Tageszeit?


An der Kieswäsch - und entweder hast Du lange gefeiert, oder Du stehst zu unchristlicher Zeit auf ;-)


----------



## ploerre (20. April 2020)

Sehr gut.  Zwischen Mainleus und Kulmbach.
Das war auf der Bikepacking Franconia, mit noch 250km an diesem Tag vor mir.


----------



## anytime (20. April 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Das war auf der Bikepacking Franconia, mit noch 250km an diesem Tag vor mir.


Respekt!

Neues Raetsel: wo war ich da?


----------



## anytime (21. April 2020)

Tip : Ich bin auf einer Burgruine.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. April 2020)

Wolfsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (21. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wolfsberg?


Volltreffer. Du bist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2020)

Im Obb-Rätselfred gibt's von mir oft Rätselbilder aus "dem anderen Oberbayern." Hier kommt ein Rätsel aus "dem anderen Franken".


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2020)

OK, das "andere Oberbayern" ist eigentlich ein Tipp .


----------



## ploerre (22. April 2020)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Steinbruch bei Ludwag, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Steinbruch bei Ludwag


Kenne ich nicht, daher falsch


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2020)

Es rührt sich nichts ... 

Das Rätsel war eigentlich für @CC. gedacht, um zu sehen, ob er seine Bildungslücke schliessen konnte .


----------



## ploerre (24. April 2020)

Was ist denn das "andere Franken"? Landkreis Aschaffenburg?


----------



## Achtzig (24. April 2020)

Irgendwie irgendwas in Richtung 12 Apostel?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Richtung 12 Apostel


Heiss!

Als weiterer Tipp:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (24. April 2020)

Am Südufer der Altmühl zwischen Solnhofen und Altendorf, aber noch auf fränkischer Seite


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

ragazza schrieb:


> Am Südufer der Altmühl zwischen Solnhofen und Altdorf


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Aber der Stein hat einen Namen und den suche ich!


----------



## ragazza (24. April 2020)

Teufelskanzel


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

@ragazza hat verwandelt. Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## ragazza (24. April 2020)

auf welchem Berg oder in der Nähe wessen Dorfes steht dieses liebe Prachtexemplar von Baum ?


----------



## Garminator (29. April 2020)

Da ist mal wieder ein Tipp nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (1. Mai 2020)

der Baum steht im südlichen Mittelfranken. Unweit des Berges ließ Karl der Große vor 1200 Jahren den gescheiterten Versuch unternehmen, den Rhein mit der Donau zu verbinden. Man sieht dies heute noch.
Zum Regierungsbezirk Schwaben (und auch zur Mundart) sind es gerade mal so 10km Luftlinie. Nach Oberbayern (ebenfalls auch sprachlich) sind es etwa 15km.
Das sollte fürs erste mal genügen.


----------



## pristo (1. Mai 2020)

Ich rate mal: Der Baum steht in der Nähe von Treuchtlingen.


----------



## kaku (1. Mai 2020)

Das schaut doch aus wie die Eiche am Trommetsheimer Berg!


----------



## ragazza (1. Mai 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Der Baum steht in der Nähe von Treuchtlingen.


Heiß, geht aber genauer 


kaku schrieb:


> Das schaut doch aus wie die Eiche am Trommetsheimer Berg!


Absolut korrekt. Richtig gelöst. Jetzt hab ich wohl mit den Hinweisen etwas übertrieben. Aber ist schon okay. 
Kaku, bitte weiter machen


----------



## kaku (2. Mai 2020)

Wo steht denn dieses etwas harte, aber doch komfortable Sofa? Und wer saß vor mir drauf?


----------



## Garminator (3. Mai 2020)

Nein, diesmal war es nicht Goethe!


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Mai 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Und wer saß vor mir drauf?


Die Charlotte, oder?


----------



## kaku (3. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Charlotte, oder?


Richtig, die Charlotte, vor ungefähr 150 Jahren und das Sofa ist immer noch nicht durchgesessen!
@Lenka K. dann bist Du wohl wieder dran ...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Mai 2020)

Da mach ich doch glatt einen "Charlottenburger" auf das Sofa, bevor sich wieder aristokratisches Gesocks draufsetzt oder bei uns wieder der Absolutismus eingeführt wird, zu dem wir ja auf dem Wege sind.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat  : Charlottenruh oberhalb von Eschenbach.

Und ein neues Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

Erster Tipp:
östlich der A9


----------



## kaku (5. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat  : Charlottenruh oberhalb von Eschenbach.
> 
> Und ein neues Rätsel



Vorbildlich gelöst  
... obwohl das neue Rätsel jetzt nur noch halb so schwer ist, wird's da wohl noch ein paar Tipps brauchen


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Mai 2020)

Nächster Tipp:

wenn ich mich umdrehe, sehe ich das hier:


----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2020)

Das könnte Kreppling sein und du stehst nordöslich von der Omnisbushalle.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Mai 2020)

Mit dem zweiten Bild doch zu viel verraten .

@Garminator Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2020)

Kreppling liegt auf einer meiner Rennradrunden und kam mir gleich bekannt vor. Aber der Hinweis hat es vereinfacht. Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2020)

Wo fahren wir gerade hin?



Ein Tipp: der Berg vor uns ist einer mit mehr als 600 Hm


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2020)

Zum Kleinen Kulm?

G.


----------



## Garminator (6. Mai 2020)

Nein, weit daneben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (6. Mai 2020)

Willst du nicht links zum Glatzenstein abbiegen?


----------



## kaku (6. Mai 2020)

Zum großen Hansgörgel


----------



## Garminator (7. Mai 2020)

Beides richtig. Vor uns der Hansgörgel und gleich geht es links zum Glatzenstein. An diesem Tag sind wir zum Hansgörgel. Bitte einigt euch.


----------



## Lusio (7. Mai 2020)

Hab den Hansgörgel nicht genannt da ich gerade kein Bild bei der Hand habe.


----------



## kaku (7. Mai 2020)

@Lusio war schneller ... dafür hätte ich ein Bild ...
Wo war ich heute?


----------



## kaku (9. Mai 2020)

Es braucht wohl einen kleinen Schubs:
Oberfranken. Von einem markanten Berg, links hinter mir, bin ich gerade über 4 km und gute 300 hm auf teils ordentlich technischen Wanderwegen runtergefahren, mit einem kurzen Zwischenanstieg. 
Wären die Bäume nicht da und würde die Sonne nicht so blenden, könnte ich einen weiteren markanten Berg sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2020)

Kurz vor der 303 Überquerrung bei Tröstau.

G.


----------



## kaku (9. Mai 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kurz vor der 303 Überquerrung bei Tröstau.
> 
> G.


Jetzt geht's plötzlich 
Richtig, Du bist dran!


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Mai 2020)

Mist, zu langsam


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2020)

kaku schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's plötzlich
> Richtig, Du bist dran!



Ging schon ohne Beschreibung  Ist der Trail da unten zwischen Luisenburg und deinem Bild wieder frei. Waren beim letzten Mal 3 Bäume drinnen 

Hoffe ich hab das noch nicht gepostet   





G.


----------



## kaku (9. Mai 2020)

Die Bäume liegen noch drin. Und zwei üble Sumpflöcher ?


----------



## Garminator (9. Mai 2020)

Ist das die Treppe runter von der Burg Wildenfels?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2020)

Ne, auf dem Schild steht was ganz anderes.

@kaku: Gut, dann rentieren sich die Extrahöhemeter also noch nicht 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Mai 2020)

Hollenberg?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2020)

Richtigpopichtig 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Mai 2020)

Na dann, weiter geht's.





Die Kletterer sind wie immer im Vorteil .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Mai 2020)

Erster Tipp:
westlich der A9


----------



## Lusio (12. Mai 2020)

Wiesenttal


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2020)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wiesenttal


Ist schon mal richtig, aber es geht bestimmt noch genauer!


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2020)

Effendi!


----------



## RudiIV (13. Mai 2020)

Der Felsen müsste der Schiefe Tod zwischen Riesenburg und Wolkensteiner Wand sein. hätte aber gedacht das da weniger Abstand zwischen Straße und Wiesent ist. das irritiert mich.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Schiefe Tod


Faalsch .

Aber sehr warm


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Effendi


Konnte mir denken


----------



## RudiIV (13. Mai 2020)

dann war mein Gefühl ja richtig ?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> dann war mein Gefühl ja richtig


Dann richtig verwandeln bitte, so viele hohe Felsen sieht man von der Strasse nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (13. Mai 2020)

Ich bin im Wiesental eher zum klettern und nicht zum biken  dann rate ich Riesenburg. Da ist auch eine Parkmöglichkeit davor.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Riesenburg


Auch nicht richtig ...


----------



## alpenpass (14. Mai 2020)

kann mich täuschen, sollte aber der Bandstein sein.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2020)

@alpenpass Na also, geht doch


----------



## alpenpass (15. Mai 2020)

na dann geh ich heut abend mal ein Bild suchen...


----------



## alpenpass (16. Mai 2020)

Die Treppe führt zu einem schönen Aussichtspunkt. Und auch hier haben Kletterer einen kleinen Vorteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (17. Mai 2020)

Tipp1: ein 2tes Bild, Der Ausblick 10hm später:


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2020)

Naja, sooo stark im Vorteil sind die KletterInnen doch nicht, es läuft da doch keiner hoch 

Edit sagt: die laufen lieber schnurstracks in den Biergarten!


----------



## Florian (18. Mai 2020)

Erinnert mich an irgendwas in der Ecke von Königstein - aber das ist schon Oberpfalz, oder?


----------



## alpenpass (18. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja, sooo stark im Vorteil sind die KletterInnen doch nicht, es läuft da doch keiner hoch
> 
> Edit sagt: die laufen lieber schnurstracks in den Biergarten!


Auch wieder wahr. Aber oben am Ausblick kann  man/frau ja fast prüfen, ob auch geöffnet ist. 
@Florian : Mein Standort ist ziemlich genau 20km (nord-)westlich von Königstein weg und damit goldenes Oberfranken.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Mai 2020)

Tipp 2 : Der Fels auf dem ich stehe, ist auch benamst und beinhaltet 2 gehörnte Tiere im Namen


----------



## alpenpass (20. Mai 2020)

Tipp 3: Die nächstgelegene Ortschaft hat eine Burgruine gleichen Namens...


----------



## RudiIV (20. Mai 2020)

Stierberger Gemsenwand ? Ich rate mal wieder


----------



## alpenpass (21. Mai 2020)

Du liegst goldrichtig damit. Auf gehts.


----------



## RudiIV (21. Mai 2020)

Dann muss ich da mal hoch laufen wenn ich dort mal beim klettern bin. Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## RudiIV (21. Mai 2020)

Wir bleiben in Oberfranken. Auf einem Wanderweg oberhalb des Tals gelangt man zu diesem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb eines bekannten Kletterfelsens. Das es dort einen Ausblick gibt wusste ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht. Als Lösung gilt der Name des Tals, des Orts den man sieht oder der Fels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (23. Mai 2020)

Doch so schwer?


----------



## Ausreiterin (23. Mai 2020)

Blick auf Kleinziegenfeld... ?


----------



## RudiIV (24. Mai 2020)

Richtig. ? Stehe oberhalb der roten Wand auf einem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## Garminator (31. Mai 2020)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Blick auf Kleinziegenfeld... ?


Was ist? Geht es weiter?


----------



## Garminator (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn Einverständnis besteht, würde ich morgen ein Bild einstellen, falls Ausreiterin noch verschollen ist. Zeitgleich vielleicht noch eine Vermisstenanzeige?


----------



## Garminator (1. Juni 2020)

Hier mein Rätselbild:



Auf der Karte habe ich keinen Eintrag für diesen Fels gefunden. Der Trail führt oben entlang.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juni 2020)

Spontan hätte ich auf Gerhardsberg bei Betzenstein getippt (die Felsen = Dreistaffelfels).

Aber die Felsstrukturen passen irgendwie nicht ...

Das wird vielleicht eher in Fritz's Ecke sein.


----------



## RudiIV (2. Juni 2020)

Sieht ja fast wie der Schotter bei frankendorf aus.


----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man hier einen speziellen Schotter erkennen kann, aber der Tip ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Juni 2020)

Bestimmt leicht zu erraten...


----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2020)

Bestimmt irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge. Aber vorher sollte noch das obige Bilderrätsel gelöst werden.


----------



## RudiIV (3. Juni 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man hier einen speziellen Schotter erkennen kann, aber der Tip ist nicht schlecht.


Manche Felsen behält man in guter manche in schlechter Erinnerung. Und die Felsen dort waren eher bröselig.  Hier vielleicht. Siehe Bild.


----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Manche Felsen behält man in guter manche in schlechter Erinnerung. Und die Felsen dort waren eher bröselig.  Hier vielleicht. Siehe Bild.


Genau getroffen.?


----------



## RudiIV (3. Juni 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Genau getroffen.?


Den Trail kenne ich sogar. Und da war ich schon öfter biken als klettern.  Ist dort besser als klettern finde ich. 

neues Rätsel Bild kommt am Freitag.


----------



## Ausreiterin (4. Juni 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn Einverständnis besteht, würde ich morgen ein Bild einstellen, falls Ausreiterin noch verschollen ist. Zeitgleich vielleicht noch eine Vermisstenanzeige?




ooooooh mea maxima culpa!! die Vermisste ist wieder da... Danke fürs Weitermachen!!! ich dachte nicht, dass ich mit meinem Tipp wirklich richtig liege ... und dann kam zusätzlich noch hoher Besuch aus Berlin (Schwester mit Tochter (3)) und ich war einfach nur vollkommen in anderen Sphären... fürs nächste Mal, wenn ich wieder mal mittippen werde, gelobe ich Besserung......... - oder ich muss meinen E-Mail-Feed anders einstellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (5. Juni 2020)

Nach dem ganzen Wald und Fels mal was anderes: Wasser   Wo bin ich ?

Vielleicht zu einfach, aber ich wollte jetzt kein Bild mit Brücke im Wald nehmen.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (6. Juni 2020)

Main bei Hassfurt. Im Hintergrund Mariaburghausen?


----------



## Ausreiterin (6. Juni 2020)

Main (RMD-Kanal oder so was ...) dachte ich auch, aber passte nicht zu den Teilstücken, die ich kenne..


----------



## RudiIV (6. Juni 2020)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Main bei Hassfurt. Im Hintergrund Mariaburghausen?


Richtig. war vielleicht zu einfach. V.a. Wenn man aus der Gegend kommt. Stehe auf der Höhe des Spielplatzes am Main In Haßfurt. Rechts ist Mariaburghausen wie geschrieben. In der Bildmitte kann man das Meehäusle erkennen. Der Biergarten dieser Kneipe liegt am Main.
Weiter gehts Helmut.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (7. Juni 2020)

Ok, Danke. Das Bild stammt von einem Overnighter mit Schlafsack und Zelt.
Auf welchem im Wald versteckten Felsen mit Sagen- und Feiervergangenheit steht mein Bike nebst Zelt?




Klein Tipp: Etwas Dichterkunst führt zu dem am Fuße vorbei führenden Wanderweg...


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

Burg Rothenhahn bei Ebern? Friedrich Rückert Wanderweg?


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (7. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Burg Rothenhahn bei Ebern? Friedrich Rückert Wanderweg?


Tipp falsch, Weg passt schon mal.Gruß


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. Juni 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Bestimmt irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge. Aber vorher sollte noch das obige Bilderrätsel gelöst werden.


Ja, genau.  Auf dem Weg zum Schneeberg, vorbei bei den drei Brüdern (Felsen). 
P. S. Sorry, dass ich mit meinem Beitrag so dazwischen reagiert habe.


----------



## RudiIV (9. Juni 2020)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Tipp falsch, Weg passt schon mal.Gruß


An dem Weg liegen ja viele Felsen. Wenn ich mir das in der Karte anschaue. Und nachdem man da nicht klettern kann bzw. zumindest darüber spricht rate ich jetzt mal und sage:
Hohler Stein bei Welkendorf

da war ich zumindest schon mal.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (9. Juni 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> An dem Weg liegen ja viele Felsen. Wenn ich mir das in der Karte anschaue. Und nachdem man da nicht klettern kann bzw. zumindest darüber spricht rate ich jetzt mal und sage:
> Hohler Stein bei Welkendorf
> 
> da war ich zumindest schon mal.


Gut geraten!

Es ist der Hohle Stein: Folgende Beschreibung dazu von dem dort angebrachten Hinweisschild:
"Der Hohle Stein hat die Menschen schon immer fasziniert. Die Vermutung, dass er eine heidnische Kultstätte um die Göttin Hulda (Herta) war ist aber ebenso zweifelhaft, wie die angebliche Verwendung als Schlupfstein, der von Zahn- und Rückenschmerzen befreit habe. Sagenhaft ist auch die Geschichte von einem Einsiedler und seinem Hund, der mit einer Art Einkaufszettel auf Befehl nach Ebern lief und von dort die gewünschten Sachen brachte. Mit großer Sicherheit diente die Felsengruppe als Versteck in der Zeit des 30jährigen Krieges (1618-48). Im 19. Jh. hat man hier feste gefeiert und fröhlich getanzt."

Bild entstand oben auf dem Felsen, Rätsel somit gelöst.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (9. Juni 2020)

Manchmal hat man Glück. Ist war nur davor gestanden und ohne den Tip mit dem Wanderweg wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen. Bild folgt heute Abend.


----------



## ploerre (9. Juni 2020)

Auf dem Fels von Rotenhahn hab ich auch schonmal gefeiert.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (9. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Auf dem Fels von Rotenhahn hab ich auch schonmal gefeiert.


Du meinst die Burg, oder? Das war nicht der gesuchte Ort. 
Gruß


----------



## ploerre (9. Juni 2020)

ja das war das, was ich zuerst meinte in dem Bild gesehen zuhaben.


----------



## RudiIV (9. Juni 2020)

Wahrscheinlich zu leicht. Und das kletternde Volk ist im Vorteil. Ich gestehe war dort zum Klettern und nicht biken. Biken kann / darf von dort nicht. Aber die Aussicht ist schön. Wie heißt der Fels oder die Erhebung auf der ich bin oder der Ort den man sieht?


----------



## Lusio (9. Juni 2020)

Walberla


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juni 2020)

Rodenstein


----------



## RudiIV (10. Juni 2020)

Doch zu einfach  ihr habt beide recht.War am ganz rechten Teil des Rodensteins am Walberla klettern.


----------



## Lusio (10. Juni 2020)

Wo steht dieses Eichhörnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (11. Juni 2020)

Keiner eine Idee dann einen ersten Tip nicht sehr weit entfernt gibt es noch mehr Holzfiguren


----------



## Garminator (12. Juni 2020)

Bei Schnaittach gibt es solche Figuren. Oberhalb des Freibades.


----------



## Lusio (12. Juni 2020)

Bist schon recht nahe dran.


----------



## Garminator (14. Juni 2020)

Näher dran komm ich aber nicht, da wasserscheu. Bin doch ein Schönwetterfahrer.?


----------



## Lusio (14. Juni 2020)

Gestern war doch Schönwetter warst du da nicht baden?


----------



## Lusio (17. Juni 2020)

Garminator bist du beim DAV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. Juni 2020)

Nein!


----------



## Lusio (17. Juni 2020)

Sonst hättest du des Eichhörnchen eigentlich kennen müssen.
Das waren jetzt aber jede Menge versteckter hinweise die sind schon fast so gut wie die Geokordinaten.


----------



## Lusio (21. Juni 2020)

Scheint zu schwer zu sein. Das Eichhörnchen befindet sich bei Großbellhofen am DAV Weg Richtung Sandgrube.
Dann was hoffentlich leichteres, wo stehe ich da?


----------



## Garminator (22. Juni 2020)

Ist rechts im Hintergrund der Hetzleser Berg?


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juni 2020)

Hätte Moritzberg hinten rechts vermutet, aber die Perspektive passt da nicht


----------



## Florian (22. Juni 2020)

Der Berg hinten rechts ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, weil er in der größeren Ansicht hinter einem Werbebanner verschwindet.


----------



## Lusio (22. Juni 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist rechts im Hintergrund der Hetzleser Berg?


Bin mir nich sicher aber könnte sein


----------



## Garminator (22. Juni 2020)

Standest du in der Nähe des Flugplatzes Lillinghof?


----------



## Lusio (22. Juni 2020)

Ja, du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2020)

Mein Standort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (28. Juni 2020)

Blick von der Houbirg über Hersbruck Richtung Hansgörgel. Also müsstest du in einem der Steinbrüche da sein.


----------



## Garminator (28. Juni 2020)

Richtig. Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Florian (28. Juni 2020)

Ist schon ein paar Monate her.


----------



## Lusio (28. Juni 2020)

Ist das der Hansgögel im Hintergrund


----------



## Florian (28. Juni 2020)

Na dann kannst du doch auch noch schreiben, was im Vordergrund ist _g_


----------



## Lusio (28. Juni 2020)

Ich kenne die Ecke eigentlich ganz gut, aber den Steinhaufen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2020)

Geht es danach hier runter?


----------



## Florian (29. Juni 2020)

Stimmt genau!
Erstaunlich, dass man da tatsächlich mal auf dem Bild sieht, dass es steil ist.


----------



## Garminator (1. Juli 2020)

Hat Lusio jetzt recht? Ist es der kleine Bruder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (1. Juli 2020)

Ja, ist der kleine Hansgörgel. Macht unter euch aus, wessen Antwort als erste richtige gilt!


----------



## Lusio (1. Juli 2020)

Ich hab den Platz nicht erkannt, Garminator mach weiter


----------



## Garminator (4. Juli 2020)

Wo geht es da runter?


----------



## Garminator (6. Juli 2020)

Erster Hinweis: ist in Mittelfranken


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2020)

Ist das in der Gegend vom Arzberg


----------



## Garminator (6. Juli 2020)

Nein, weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2020)

Es ist bei Enzenreuth nach Schnaittach runter


----------



## NWD (6. Juli 2020)

Heumödern Eulenhoftrail?


----------



## Garminator (7. Juli 2020)

NWD schrieb:


> Heumödern Eulenhoftrail?


Richtig.


----------



## NWD (7. Juli 2020)

War bestimmt schon, aber hab im Moment nix anderes...


----------



## gmsl58 (9. Juli 2020)

Das ist doch von der Retterner Kanzel...!


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2020)

gmsl58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch von der Retterner Kanzel...!


Wie sagte doch der Österreicher auf die Frage nach dem Weg?
"Ba uns ko jeda nofoan wu a wui, wanna si auskennd."


----------



## NWD (9. Juli 2020)

gmsl58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch von der Retterner Kanzel...!


Genau! Du bist dran.


----------



## gmsl58 (10. Juli 2020)

also...wie heisst dieses Tal?


----------



## Garminator (11. Juli 2020)

Ist das bei Thuisbrunn?


----------



## gmsl58 (12. Juli 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das bei Thuisbrunn?


ja, genau...wie heißt dann das Tal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (12. Juli 2020)

ist es das Todesfelder Tal?


----------



## gmsl58 (13. Juli 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> ist es das Todesfelder Tal?


...richtig!
Du bist dran...


----------



## hidyn (13. Juli 2020)

In welchen Ort steht das schöne Alte Schloss, oder an welchen Bach?


----------



## pristo (13. Juli 2020)

"In welchen Ort steht das schöne Alte Schloss, oder an welchen Bach?"

Kann man da noch/wieder durchfahren? Als ich vor kurzem dort war, war alles gesperrt.


----------



## hidyn (13. Juli 2020)

als ich im Juni an dem Schloss war, war nichts gesperrt.


----------



## pristo (13. Juli 2020)

Das dürfte Schloss Kugelhammer bei Röthenbach St. W. mit dem Gauchsbach sein.


----------



## hidyn (13. Juli 2020)

Das ging ja sehr schnell.
Du kannst weitermachen


----------



## pristo (13. Juli 2020)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## actafool (13. Juli 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo bin ich hier?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1081571


Am historischen Eisenhammer bei Eckersmühlen. Letztens erst durchgeeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (13. Juli 2020)

Ja richtig. actafool du bist dran.


----------



## actafool (14. Juli 2020)

Da ist die Perspektive doch zu wenig eindeutig.
New one: Wo sitze ich?


----------



## alpenpass (15. Juli 2020)

vielleicht beim Aussichtsturm Hohenmirsberg?


----------



## actafool (15. Juli 2020)

alpenpass schrieb:


> vielleicht beim Aussichtsturm Hohenmirsberg?


Noch weiter nördlich.


----------



## Garminator (21. Juli 2020)

Beim Buchstein?


----------



## actafool (22. Juli 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Beim Buchstein?


Leider nicht.
Das Foto entstand ein paar Meter unterhalb eines "Gipfels".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (27. Juli 2020)

Anscheinend hat keiner eine Idee. Für mich scheidet auch bildlich das Fichtelgebirge aus. Wie geht es weiter? ?


----------



## actafool (27. Juli 2020)

Sind wohl alle im Urlaub.
Dachte eigentlich, dass der Stein zu leicht wäre.
Ist direkt oben am Großen Hansgörgel.

Ich schaue noch mal, ob ich noch was habe. Ansonsten darf @Garminator weitermachen,
da er so fleißig war


----------



## Garminator (28. Juli 2020)

Jetzt macht das Ganze Sinn. Irritiert wurde ich durch die Anmerkung, dass es nördlicher sei als Hohenmirsberg.


----------



## actafool (28. Juli 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Jetzt macht das Ganze Sinn. Irritiert wurde ich durch die Anmerkung, dass es nördlicher sei als Hohenmirsberg.


Die Aussage war auf mein erstes Bild bezogen.
Da sich darauf aber niemand gemeldet hatte, habe ich es geändert.
Jetzt weiß ich ja, dass es nicht unbedingt am Bild lag


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2020)

Dann stell ich mal mein "Fleißbild" ein. Wo stürzt sich dieser Fahrer runter?


----------



## Florian (29. Juli 2020)

Schmausenbuck?


----------



## Garminator (29. Juli 2020)

Nein, weit weg.


----------



## Cubie (30. Juli 2020)

_Kemmern, Kreuzberg?_


----------



## Garminator (30. Juli 2020)

Schon ganz gut. Könntest du es vielleicht noch etwas eingrenzen?


----------



## Cubie (1. August 2020)

Die Senke ist vom Kreuzberg kommend in Richtung Wolfsgraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (1. August 2020)

Jawohl, du bist dran.


----------



## Cubie (1. August 2020)

Supie...
Wo war ich den letztes Wochenende unterwegs...?


----------



## Cubie (3. August 2020)

Erste Hilfestellung...liegt in Oberfranken...Ldk. Bamberg


----------



## Cubie (4. August 2020)

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Garminator (5. August 2020)

Nein! ?


----------



## Cubie (6. August 2020)

Direkt in Blickrichtung ist das Schloss einer berühmten Familie,
unglücklicherweise grad so verdeckt....?
50m weiter vorne könntet Ihr es schon sehen.


----------



## Garminator (6. August 2020)

Dann rate ich mal Amlingstadt?


----------



## Cubie (7. August 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann rate ich mal Amlingstadt?


Leider nein.

Links neben meinem Standort,  ist sehr bekannter Aussichtspunkt.
Die Aussicht selber wird durch eine Stromleitung arg verschandelt.
Das weiße Schloss auf der anderen Talseite ist dennoch super zu sehen.

Zu meiner Fussballerzeit, wollte jeder mal in der Ortschaft nebendran spielen.....
Den höher kann man im Bbg. Landkreis nicht kicken.


----------



## Garminator (8. August 2020)

Fußball ist für mich terra incognita. Aber das weiße Schloss könnte vielleicht das Schloss bei Sassanfahrt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (8. August 2020)

Du bist irgendwie in der falschen Ecke unterwegs...
Der am höchsten spielende Verein in Bbg. Landkreis ist Teuchatz mit 545m, höher kommst du nimmer raus bei uns.


----------



## Cubie (8. August 2020)

Links neben mir im Wald ist der Aussichtspunkt .........stein.

Das Schloss auf der anderen Talseite  ist im Besitz der von Staufenbergs.

Ich glaub jetzt müsste es lösbar sein...


----------



## Garminator (8. August 2020)

Dann rate ich mal den Kreuzstein. Ich habe nur kein Bild gefunden, welches den markanten Kirchturm auf deinem Rätselbild in der Gegend wiedergibt. Ebenso finde ich keine Hochspannungsleitung um Schloss Greifenstein.


----------



## Cubie (9. August 2020)

War anscheinend doch recht kniffelig....
Ich stehe rechts vom Seigelstein ( rote Markierung auf dem Bild)
Die Aussicht von dort wird, wie ich finde, von den Stromleitungen verschandelt.

Garminator, für die Ausdauer bei der Suche, würde ich den Staffelstab an dich weitergeben.


----------



## Cubie (9. August 2020)




----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1096402


Do quasi ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (10. August 2020)

Super Fritz,
die Stromleitung sind auf dem Bild, würd sagen 90 von 100 Punkten sind schon mal erreicht.

Aber du stehts ganz offensichtlich vor dem Seigelstein so ca. 1km von meinem Fotopunkt entfernt.
Damit fehlen einfach die 10 Punkte zur vollen Punktzahl.

Wer macht jetzt weiter ?
Garminator
Fritz
könnt Ihr gerne unter euch aus machen.

Falls keiner was hat, hätte ich noch ein kniffeliges Bilde vom Pottenstein-Pegnitz Trail.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2020)

Habe kein gscheides Bild.


----------



## Garminator (10. August 2020)

Ich such mal


----------



## Garminator (12. August 2020)

Gefunden:


----------



## alpenpass (14. August 2020)

Höhenglückssteig, am Himmel?


----------



## Garminator (14. August 2020)

Nein, wäre auch in der Oberpfalz. Als Tipp: Ist aber nicht so weit weg davon.


----------



## Garminator (15. August 2020)

Nun gut, ein weiterer Tipp: Südlich vom Höhenglücksteig


----------



## alpenpass (18. August 2020)

In alten Bildern bei mir gekramt... bin mir nun sicher. Das ist die Mühlkoppe bei Pommelsbrunn. Die fehlende Aussicht hat mich irritiert.


----------



## Garminator (18. August 2020)

Richtig.


----------



## alpenpass (20. August 2020)

Mal von einer RR-Tour, wer kennt die idyllische Ortschaft, in de dieses Kirchlein steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (22. August 2020)

Tipp1: Sie liegt im nördlichen Spalter Hopfenland.


----------



## alpenpass (22. August 2020)

edit: doppelt...


----------



## pristo (22. August 2020)

Das ist die Kirche St. Oswald in Mäbenberg.


----------



## alpenpass (22. August 2020)

Korrekt


----------



## pristo (22. August 2020)

Wer weiß wo sich dieses Tor befindet:


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2020)

Ja.
Aber ... Robert Giggenbach ... (für die es nicht kennen: der EFFENDI).
(Für die, welche auch den EFFENDI no ned kennen: "Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht. Jede positive Antwort würde dem System dienen, welches ich mich weigere, zu unterstützen. Worte des Großen Vorsitzenden Mao Zedong.") (ist aus "Irgendwie und Sowieso")
No (barisch: "nun", tschechisch "ja"), und wenn die zwaa des scho gsoggd hamm, is hinterm und vorm Binser gleich. Ersatzweise wird's hint' höher wie vorn.


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2020)

Kronach, Feste Rosenberg..,

Bitte jemand anders für mich weitermachen  ,
bin ab jetzt im Urlaub...


----------



## pristo (23. August 2020)

Kronach ist falsch.


----------



## Lusio (23. August 2020)

Das ist Kronach Die andere Festung liegt Südlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (24. August 2020)

"Das ist Kronach Die andere Festung liegt Südlicher"

Richtig, fast ganz im Süden des Frankenlandes.
Tipp: In der Festung war während des 1. Weltkrieges ein späterer Präsident eines Nachbarlandes eingesperrt.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. August 2020)

Naja, der spätere General und Präsident war auch in der Festung Rosenberg in Kronach inhaftiert, nach zwei erfolglosen Fluchtversuchen brachte man ihn in die Festung Ingolstadt, 1918 dann in die W...burg auf dem Bild ...


----------



## pristo (24. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Naja, der spätere General und Präsident war auch in der Festung Rosenberg in Kronach inhaftiert, nach zwei erfolglosen Fluchtversuchen brachte man ihn in die Festung Ingolstadt, 1918 dann in die W...burg auf dem Bild ...



Richtig, magst aufklären?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. August 2020)

Es ist die Hohenzollernfestung Wülzburg östlich von Weißenburg.

Der spätere General und Chef der "Forces françaises libres", dann Präsident der Französischen Vierten und Fünften Republik Charles de Gaulle, wurde in der Schlacht um Verdun, damals im Rang eines Hauptmanns, im März 1916 gefangengenommen. Er war zunächst in der Festung Rosenberg in Kronach inhaftiert, später in der Festung Ingolstadt, ab 1918 dann in der Wülzburg bei Weißenburg.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. August 2020)




----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2020)

Niemand eine Idee zu dem Bild?
Der Name des Ortes unten enthält zwei Unwahrheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (25. August 2020)

Du befindest dich beim Pavillon südöstlich vom Markt Heiligenstadt. Ob es dort
Heilige gibt? Man weiß es nicht. ?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Du befindest dich beim Pavillon südöstlich vom Markt Heiligenstadt. Ob es dort
> Heilige gibt? Man weiß es nicht. ?


Genau.
Es gibt weder Heilige dort noch ist H.i.Ofr. eine Stadt.

Grade voraus der Zeugenberg des Leinleitertales, der Altenberg.


----------



## pristo (25. August 2020)

In welcher Stadt befindet sich dieses Bauwerk:


----------



## pristo (27. August 2020)

Tipp: Es findet dort jährlich einmal eine Veranstaltung statt, die als größte ihrer Art gilt. Und ..... wieder weit im Süden des Frankenlandes.


----------



## hidyn (28. August 2020)

Ist es das Stieber Mausoleum in Roth?


----------



## pristo (29. August 2020)

Stieber Mausoleum in Roth ist richtig. Hidyn du bist dran.


----------



## hidyn (29. August 2020)

An welchen See stehe ich....?


----------



## Cubie (29. August 2020)

Rothsee?


----------



## Garminator (29. August 2020)

Altmühlsee?


----------



## hidyn (29. August 2020)

Altmühlsee ist richtig.
Garminator, mach bitte weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (30. August 2020)

Wo steht dieser Fels?


----------



## Garminator (1. September 2020)

Dann mal den ersten Hinweis: Landkreis Bamberg


----------



## Garminator (4. September 2020)

Keiner eine Ahnung? Dann ein weiterer Hinweis: Der Main ist nicht weit weg


----------



## Cubie (5. September 2020)

bei Kemmern die Ecke ?


----------



## Garminator (5. September 2020)

Ja.


----------



## Garminator (5. September 2020)

Nachtrag: so ziemlich an der nördlichsten Abfahrt zum Main runter.


----------



## Garminator (7. September 2020)

@Cubie: du bist dran?


----------



## Cubie (7. September 2020)

@Garminator , danke, dass du den Staffelstab an mich weiterreichst...großzügig weiterreichst... 

Jetzt muss ich mir wohl was überlegen...

Hab da letztlich so ein komisches Drum, neben dem, Trail gefunden...
Weiß einer wo der Brocken rumliegt ?


----------



## Cubie (8. September 2020)

Erste Hilfe,
im Raum Pottenstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. September 2020)

Im Püttlachtal zwischen Pottenstein und Hollenberg?


----------



## Cubie (11. September 2020)

Nicht das Püttlachtal, aber der Stein liegt an der Seite eines anderen Tals im Pottensteiner Raum.


----------



## rehhofer (12. September 2020)

Klumpertal, Jägersteig.


----------



## Cubie (12. September 2020)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Klumpertal, Jägersteig.


Richtig, du bist dran


----------



## rehhofer (16. September 2020)

Ganz leicht:


----------



## Cubie (16. September 2020)

Wenn das nicht wieder der Blick ins Klumpertal ist, am wunderschönen Jägersteig.....

Ich glaub da am Felsengarten  muss auch noch der arme, kopflose Wilderer für noch min. 15 Jahre rumspuken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (16. September 2020)

Korrekt. Im schönen Klumpertal bin ich auf dem Jägersteig vor 46 Jahren mit dem Klapprad meiner Oma schon rumgekurvt.


----------



## Cubie (22. September 2020)

upps, es muss ja weiter gehen....

Weiß einer, wo ich gerade stehe ?


----------



## Cubie (24. September 2020)

Hmm, dachte eigentlich, dass da jemand relativ schnell eine Idee hat.

Ok erster Hinweis, bin bei der Tour mal wieder in Pottenstein gestartet.


----------



## anytime (24. September 2020)

Schlossberg/Burgruine Hollenberg mit Blick auf den Fernmeldeturm Riegelstein auf der Hohen Reut und dazwischen die beiden Windraeder bei Betzenstein/Huell.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2020)

Ich wußte doch das ich auf der Mauer schon mit dem Rad rumgefahren bin 

G.


----------



## Garminator (24. September 2020)

Das kommt davon, dass ich da noch nie komplett hoch bin. Dann ist man wie dumm.😞


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, dass ich da noch nie komplett hoch bin. Dann ist man wie dumm.😞



Grober Fehler, gute Treppenabfahrt  😁

G.


----------



## Cubie (24. September 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Schlossberg/Burgruine Hollenberg mit Blick auf den Fernmeldeturm Riegelstein auf der Hohen Reut und dazwischen die beiden Windraeder bei Betzenstein/Huell.


SirChickenway, 
ist mir eine Ehre den Stab an seine Durchlaucht weiter zu geben...
Ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, Burgruine Hollenberg


----------



## anytime (24. September 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Grober Fehler, gute Treppenabfahrt


Die Ostabfahrt war auch nicht schlecht - geht aber mittlerweile glaub ich gar nicht mehr zu fahren ...


----------



## anytime (24. September 2020)

Neues Raetselbild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (25. September 2020)

Bei Pottenstein?


----------



## anytime (25. September 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Bei Pottenstein?


Nein, aber auch nicht allzuweit davon weg.

Tip: liegt an einem bekannten Wanderweg und der Trail hinten links geht gleich richtig steil abwaerts.


----------



## Lusio (25. September 2020)

erinnert mich an Frankenweg bei Pegnitz ist natürlich der Gebirgsweg


----------



## SuShu (25. September 2020)

Fränkischer Gebirgsweg über den Tannberg südwestlich von Plech. Blick Richtung Osten.


----------



## anytime (25. September 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> Fränkischer Gebirgsweg über den Tannberg südwestlich von Plech. Blick Richtung Osten.


Genau - Du bist dran.


----------



## SuShu (26. September 2020)

Dort sind wir im Februar vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Garminator (28. September 2020)

Nähe Burg Hohenstein? Dort gibt es solche Plastiktiere, glaube ich.


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2020)

Nein


----------



## SuShu (1. Oktober 2020)

Es braucht wohl einen Tipp:

Wildtiereattrappen im Wald gehören häufig zu einem ...parcour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (1. Oktober 2020)

Bei dem Parcour am Röthelfels?


----------



## SuShu (1. Oktober 2020)

👍


----------



## RudiIV (3. Oktober 2020)

Neues Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## RudiIV (3. Oktober 2020)

Hab auch was zum Spielen gefunden


----------



## RudiIV (6. Oktober 2020)

Niemand eine Idee? Tip. Es ist der höchstgelegene Spielplatz in dem Landkreis.


----------



## Phantomas (7. Oktober 2020)

Der Steinerlebnispfad auf dem Zeilberg 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (7. Oktober 2020)

Richtig. Auf der Nordseite. Wenn man sich an der Stelle umdreht hat man diese Aussicht. Phantomas du bist dran


----------



## Phantomas (8. Oktober 2020)

Um diesen Ort in Oberfranken führt ein 10 km Rundwanderweg 🤔


----------



## anytime (8. Oktober 2020)

Bischofsgrün, oberhalb vom neuen BLSV SportCamp.


----------



## Phantomas (9. Oktober 2020)

Genau das ist's , kannst weitermachen !


----------



## anytime (9. Oktober 2020)

Danke - also: Wo bin ich?


----------



## anytime (11. Oktober 2020)

Es scheint, es braucht einen Tip:
Ich bin in der Nähe vom Walberla und der Wanderweg auf dem ich hochgekommen bin knickt nach rechts ab - der Weg links am Bildrand ist aber interessanter zu fahren und bringt mich gleich zu einer bekannten Abfahrt.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2020)

EFFENDI.


----------



## anytime (12. Oktober 2020)

Also noch ein Tip:
Auf dem Wanderweg bin ich grade bei einer der beiden Einsiedeleien der Fränkischen Schweiz vorbeigekommen.


----------



## pristo (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich rate mal: Du befindest dich zwischen der Einsiedelei an der St. Moritz Kapelle und Ortspitz.


----------



## anytime (13. Oktober 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Du befindest dich zwischen der Einsiedelei an der St. Moritz Kapelle und Ortspitz.


Gut geraten. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (13. Oktober 2020)

Wo befindet sich das Gebäude:


----------



## scratch_a (13. Oktober 2020)

Das ist der Innenhof von der alten Universität in Altdorf. Da finden alle 3 Jahre die Wallenstein-Festspiele statt.








						Universität Altdorf – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Altdorf hat allgemein meines Erachtens eine sehr schöne, kleine Innenstadt.


----------



## pristo (13. Oktober 2020)

Komplett richtig! Scratch_a it´s your turn.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Oktober 2020)

Ok, auf welches Dorf blicken wir hier?


----------



## pristo (15. Oktober 2020)

Alfeld?


----------



## ragazza (15. Oktober 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das ist der Innenhof von der alten Universität in Altdorf. Da finden alle 3 Jahre die Wallenstein-Festspiele statt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, da hatte ich vor etwa 3 Jahren einen gerissenen Schaltzug am Rennrad und habe dann einen Radladen mitten im Ort aufgesucht. Mannomann, war das ein Verhau. Aber immerhin hatten sie einen Schaltzug da. Die Optikerin gegenüber hatte soviel Mitleid wegen meiner Panne, hatte mir tatsächlich zur Erleichterung der Reparatur eine Lesebrille geschenkt (seitdem habe ich ne extra Faltbrille im Satteltäschchen). So lernte ich Altdorf kennen


----------



## scratch_a (15. Oktober 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Alfeld?



Korrekt, du darfst weiter machen


----------



## pristo (15. Oktober 2020)

Mal was leichtes. Wo bin ich?


----------



## actafool (16. Oktober 2020)

pristo schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes. Wo bin ich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1133887


Schwarzachklamm, neben dem Stein mit den Centstücken 💰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (16. Oktober 2020)

actafool schrieb:


> Schwarzachklamm, neben dem Stein mit den Centstücken 💰



Stimmt alles. Actofool du bist dran.


----------



## actafool (16. Oktober 2020)

Kleine Auffahrt zu den Trails.


----------



## Florian (16. Oktober 2020)

An der Houbirg könnte es solche Stellen geben.


----------



## actafool (17. Oktober 2020)

Südwestlich davon.
Wäre das Bild breite, würde man links eine kleine Steinkante sehen.


----------



## actafool (19. Oktober 2020)

Zusatz: hier kommt man auf dann auch vorbei


----------



## pristo (19. Oktober 2020)

_Wernloch bei Wendelstein?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (20. Oktober 2020)

Zweites Bild war zu leicht, oder?! 
Erstes Bild war die Auffahrt vom Kanal aus vor Wendelstein. Eeeegal.
Weiter geht's!


----------



## pristo (20. Oktober 2020)

Ja, auf dem 2. Bild hab ich es erkannt.

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## pristo (21. Oktober 2020)

Tipp: es ist weit im Süden des Frankenlandes; die Blickrichtung ist gen westen; der Höhenzug im Hintergrund ist der Hahnenkamm.


----------



## hidyn (21. Oktober 2020)

Bist du auf der Wülzburg?


----------



## pristo (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja, auf der Wülzburg. Die Stadt ist Weißenburg. Du bist dran.


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2020)

hinten in Bildmitte sieht man sogar den Hesselberg


----------



## hidyn (22. Oktober 2020)

In welchen Dorf, ist dieser schöne Garden? das Bild ist aktuell



Das Bild ist von 2010, da gab es noch Schnee


----------



## rehhofer (22. Oktober 2020)

Unterrieden?


----------



## hidyn (22. Oktober 2020)

Nein, weiter Südwestlich


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2020)

Sorg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (22. Oktober 2020)

Nein


----------



## pristo (23. Oktober 2020)

Das Haus mit dem schönen Garten und dem Opa auf der Bank steht in Furth.


----------



## hidyn (23. Oktober 2020)

Pristo, Du hast recht und den Opa wird es nie zu kalt oder zu warm.
Mach doch bitte weiter.


----------



## pristo (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab lange gedacht, dass da "ein echter Opa" sitzt 😁.

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## actafool (24. Oktober 2020)

Petzsches Schloß bei/in Schwarzenbruck.


----------



## pristo (24. Oktober 2020)

actafool schrieb:


> Petzsches Schloß bei/in Schwarzenbruck.



Stimmt, du bist dran.


----------



## actafool (26. Oktober 2020)

Wo liegen unsere Räder?


----------



## hidyn (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist das vielleicht am Eberhardsberg, oberhalb vom Teufelstisch?


----------



## actafool (28. Oktober 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht am Eberhardsberg, oberhalb vom Teufelstisch?


Nope. 
Helfen die Wandermarkierungen im Hintergrund weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2020)

Am Arzberg


----------



## actafool (28. Oktober 2020)

Und weiter geht's, Lusio!


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2020)

Wo ist der Kollege da unterwegs


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2020)

Ist das die Treppe nach Egloffstein runter?


----------



## Lusio (30. Oktober 2020)

Nein, aber die Gegend ist schon mal richtig


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2020)

Dann könnte es die Treppe in Thuisbrunn sein. Vom Burgweg runter. Mein Ross hat da mal vor Jahren verweigert.😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (31. Oktober 2020)

Richtig Garminator du bist dran


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Oktober 2020)

Derm ann Schronk domma heddss da Sell aa gsoggd.


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2020)

@Da Friiitz: als Zugereister ist es mir nicht möglich, das zu übersetzen.
Daür ein neues Rätselbild: Wo ist die Stelle?


----------



## actafool (2. November 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> @Da Friiitz: als Zugereister ist es mir nicht möglich, das zu übersetzen.
> Daür ein neues Rätselbild: Wo ist die Stelle?
> Anhang anzeigen 1143144



Spielplatz am Schmausenbuck?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2020)

Schaut eher nach Steinbrüchlein aus, soweit ich das mit den Namen noch zuordnen kann.

G.


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2020)

Beides falsch.🤔


----------



## Florian (2. November 2020)

Kalchreuth?


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2020)

Genau unterhalb vom Sportplatz


----------



## Garminator (2. November 2020)

Ja, eine der Abfahrten vom Kahlberg. Südwestlich von Kalchreuth. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ihr euch einigt. 👌👌


----------



## Lusio (2. November 2020)

Ne Florian war klar schneller er ist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (3. November 2020)

Aber du genauer 😁


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2020)

Das war kein Hinweis, wer dran ist. Bitte Lusio oder Florian, einfach weitermachen.🤙


----------



## Florian (6. November 2020)

Ganz frisch von heute Vormittag:



]


----------



## anytime (6. November 2020)

Ist das der PP zwischen Hormersdorf und Goetzlesberg?


----------



## Florian (7. November 2020)

Nein westlicher!


----------



## Florian (9. November 2020)

Tipp: Ohne die Bäume würde man den Glatzenstein sehen.


----------



## Garminator (10. November 2020)

Muss dann aber weiter entfernt sein. War gestern um den Glatzenstein herum unterwegs, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden.


----------



## Florian (10. November 2020)

Das Tolle am Glatzenstein ist ja, dass man ihn von ganz schön weit sehen kann😉


----------



## anytime (10. November 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Das Tolle am Glatzenstein ist ja, dass man ihn von ganz schön weit sehen kann😉


Der Bereich in dem das so ist, ist aber nicht so gross - ich tippe dann mal auf die Traileinfahrt nach Veldershof/Seiboldshof von Nuschelberg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (10. November 2020)

100 Punkte!


----------



## anytime (10. November 2020)

Also dann ... wo bin ich?


----------



## Lusio (10. November 2020)

Alte Rothenberg


----------



## anytime (10. November 2020)

Nein, etwas weiter nördlich.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2020)

Jägersteig bei Hollenberg.


----------



## anytime (11. November 2020)

Ich kenn den als "Schwedensteig" - aber Jägersteig hab ich auch schon gehoert.
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2020)

Wer erkennt die Stelle?


----------



## Garminator (12. November 2020)

Paul-Pfinzing Weg bei Entmersberg?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. November 2020)

Nein.

Tipp 1: westlich der A9


----------



## Florian (12. November 2020)

In der Nähe vom Eibgrat gibt es Stellen, die so ähnlich aussehen, oder?


----------



## anytime (12. November 2020)

Koennte auch der Frankenweg am suedlichen Ortsrand von Leienfels sein?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. November 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Koennte auch der Frankenweg am suedlichen Ortsrand von Leienfels sein?


Sehr warm, ginge es auch a bissl genauer?


----------



## anytime (14. November 2020)




----------



## Lenka K. (14. November 2020)

Richtig!

Ich würde sagen, dass es sich bei dem abgebildetem Weg um den alten Zugang zur Burg Leiefels handelte.


----------



## anytime (15. November 2020)

Wo in Franken wohnen diese Bibi und Tina Fans?


----------



## anytime (16. November 2020)

Erster Tip: Mittelfranken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (17. November 2020)

Ich denke, das habe ich an einem Wanderweg beim Golfplatz Gerhelm (Gelbkreuz) schon einmal gesehen.


----------



## anytime (17. November 2020)

Genau dort ist es.


----------



## SuShu (17. November 2020)

Ich habe damals dort auch ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## SuShu (17. November 2020)

Wo befindet sich dieser putzige Zeitgenosse?


----------



## Florian (17. November 2020)

In deinem Fahrradkeller?


----------



## SuShu (17. November 2020)




----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


>


Ich glaub', der Scherzkeks meinte dein Radl .

Ansonsten: ein kleiner Tipp fällig?


----------



## SuShu (20. November 2020)

An der Stelle fährt man bei einer markierten MTB-Tour vorbei: ein kurzer Abstecher vom Hauptweg nach rechts und man kommt zu dem Aussichtspunkt, an dem sich das Bärlein "versteckt" hat. Über eine kurze Steintreppe erreicht man wieder den Hauptweg.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. November 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> Bärlein


Eventuell eher Füchslein? 

Aber keine Ahnung wo ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (21. November 2020)

Der zweite Tipp ist nur etwas für Insider: @bärlein war schon da, als das Bärlein noch nicht da war.


----------



## SuShu (22. November 2020)

Das ist die Aussicht, die man von dort hat, wenn nicht alles von Wolken verhangen ist:


----------



## Garminator (25. November 2020)

Ich denke das Rätsel musst du auflösen. Vielleicht zu abseits für das Gros der Rätselteilnehmer.


----------



## Cubie (26. November 2020)

Ich vermute ja irgendwo in Unterfranken am Main....
zumindest nach dem Bild zu urteilen...evtl. die Ecke Volkach?


----------



## Cubie (26. November 2020)

Wir sind aber schon noch in Franken....?
Meine gerade auf der Karte links oben Feldberg /Taunus entziffert zu haben...
was wohl mehr als einen Tick auserhalb von Franken ist


----------



## anytime (26. November 2020)

Wenn der Feldberg links im Blickfeld und der Pfaffenberg in der Mitte sind - und wir uns noch in Franken befinden, dann muesste das in der Ecke Miltenberg oder Amorbach sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (26. November 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wir sind aber schon noch in Franken....?
> Meine gerade auf der Karte links oben Feldberg /Taunus entziffert zu haben...
> was wohl mehr als einen Tick auserhalb von Franken ist


Die Stelle befindet sich definitv in Franken. Aber man landet nicht in einem anderen bayerischen Regierungsbezirk sondern wechselt in ein anderes Bundesland, sowohl wenn man von dem gesuchten Ort direkt nach Westen als auch nach Osten fährt.


Cubie schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja irgendwo in Unterfranken am Main....


Warm


Cubie schrieb:


> ...evtl. die Ecke Volkach?


Kalt


----------



## SuShu (26. November 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Wenn der Feldberg links im Blickfeld und der Pfaffenberg in der Mitte sind - und wir uns noch in Franken befinden, dann muesste das in der Ecke Miltenberg oder Amorbach sein.


Korrekt


----------



## SuShu (28. November 2020)

Ich löse dann mal auf: Der gesuchte Ort ist die Haagsaussicht (49.68926458777119, 9.27161875565313) oberhalb von Miltenberg. Hier das komplette Panoramabild:




Bitte @SirChickenway oder @Cubie weitermachen. Ich habe gerade keine Bilder mehr von Franken.


----------



## Cubie (28. November 2020)

Sir, du hast Miltenberg genannt, 
würde deshalb dich bitten weiter zu machen....


----------



## anytime (29. November 2020)

Ich hab lang ueberlegt, ob ich so ein Bild einstellen soll. Ich versteh ja noch, wenn von Kaefer und Wassermangel geschaedigte Baeume raus muessen und dabei was kaputtgeht - aber dass in den Waeldern ueberall diese Schotterpisten gebaut werden geht mir nicht ein.
Tip: das war mal ein ueber die Jahre voellig verwilderter Waldweg auf dem zwei Wanderwege ausgewiesen sind und der das steile Ende einer flachen, aber schoenen (bis jetzt unbeschaedigten) Abfahrt ist/war.


----------



## scratch_a (29. November 2020)

Puhh...das mit der Schotterstraße könnte quasi überall sein


----------



## Garminator (29. November 2020)

Am Alten Rothenberg bei Schnaittach?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. November 2020)

Paul Pfinzing, der oberhalb von Entenberg vom DW/FW/MD abzweigt - dort, wo da erste Teilstück auf die Schotterpiste gelangt?


----------



## anytime (29. November 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am Alten Rothenberg bei Schnaittach?


Nein, aber schon ganz in der Naehe.


----------



## anytime (29. November 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Paul Pfinzing, der oberhalb von Entenberg vom DW/FW/MD abzweigt - dort, wo da erste Teilstück auf die Schotterpiste gelangt?


Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (29. November 2020)

Nähe ist relativ.😁
Vielleicht die Abfahrt von Lillinghof?


----------



## anytime (29. November 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Nähe ist relativ.😁
> Vielleicht die Abfahrt von Lillinghof?


Etwa doppelt soweit weg wie der Lillinghof vom Alten Rotenberg - aber in Richtung Eibgrat.


----------



## Garminator (30. November 2020)

Vielleicht bei der Hohen Reute? Zwischen Spies und Schermshöhe.


----------



## anytime (30. November 2020)

Etwas zu weit, aber ganz nah dran.
Die Abfahrt ist nicht von der Hohen Reut sondern von einem der Berge daneben.


----------



## Garminator (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Namen sind nicht ganz klar. Ich meine vom Funkturm bei Riegelstein runter, nicht bei der Kletterwand. Meinst du das mit dem Berg daneben?


----------



## anytime (1. Dezember 2020)

Ach so - das war wirklich missverstaendlich. Ich meinte schon einen anderen Berg.


----------



## Garminator (2. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht den Tannberg runter?


----------



## anytime (2. Dezember 2020)

Nein, dann loese ich mal auf: das ist der untere Teil der "sieben auf rot" bzw des Blaupunkts von Spiess runter ins Achteltal. Nach dem eher flachen Trail kam man bis heuer im Fruehjahr auf einen steilen, steinigen und im Sommer fast zugewachsenen Waldweg. Der ist jetzt erstmal fuer ein paar Jahre Geschichte.

Dann mal was markantes:


----------



## Garminator (5. Dezember 2020)

Burg Thuisbrunn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (5. Dezember 2020)

Garminator schrieb:


> Burg Thuisbrunn?



Ja, die ist es.


----------



## Garminator (5. Dezember 2020)

Wo ist dieser Dschungel?


----------



## Mupuckl (6. Dezember 2020)

Schmausenbuck


----------



## Garminator (6. Dezember 2020)

Richtig. Östlich der Stromtrasse.


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Dezember 2020)

der schöne alte Baum, der seit Jahren verrottet. 

Wo isn des?


----------



## Garminator (8. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht brauche ich eine neue Brille, aber ich sehe keinen alten verrottenden Baum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich rate mal: am Happurger See?


----------



## Mupuckl (11. Dezember 2020)

Lass ich mal gelten  Es ist Abfahrt von der Burgruine Lichtenstein zum Naturfreundehaus Pommelsbrunn, also an auf der Nordschleife vom 1000hm Weg🤙


----------



## anytime (11. Dezember 2020)

Den 1000Hm Weg kenn ich, aber das Bild haette ich nicht zuordnen koennen.
Mir kamen nur die Huegel ringsrum recht bekannt vor 🚵‍♂️
Magst Du noch ein anderes Bild einstellen?


----------



## Florian (11. Dezember 2020)

Von der Burgruine Lichtenstein zum Naturfreundehaus Pommelsbrunn fahr ich mehrmals im Jahr runter, aber die Stelle kann ich trotzdem nicht zuordnen. Da ist doch 95% Wald und die restlichen 5% ist am Boden so Kalkstein - Platten - Zeugs und keine so saftigen Wiesen, wie auf dem Bild. Würde mich wirklich interessieren, wo genau das Bild aufgenommen ist.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Dezember 2020)

Das ist dann scho relativ weit unten nach dem kleinen Kalkschotterhügel, oder? Da kommt dann gleich der kleine Weg mit paar Stufen und den "Spitzkehren" drin, bevor man dann direkt oberhalb vom Naturfreundehaus rauskommt.


----------



## Mupuckl (13. Dezember 2020)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Den 1000Hm Weg kenn ich, aber das Bild haette ich nicht zuordnen koennen.
> Mir kamen nur die Huegel ringsrum recht bekannt vor 🚵‍♂️
> Magst Du noch ein anderes Bild einstellen?


ok... Bitteschön.


----------



## Lusio (13. Dezember 2020)

Kalchi am Trail der links vom Weg Sportplatz zur Winterleite nähe Waldrand abgeht. Der erst Fels


----------



## Mupuckl (14. Dezember 2020)

Lusio schrieb:


> Kalchi am Trail der links vom Weg Sportplatz zur Winterleite nähe Waldrand abgeht. Der erst Fels


Richtig


----------



## Lusio (14. Dezember 2020)

Wo befindet sich der Außblick


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Dezember 2020)

Totenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (14. Dezember 2020)

nein


----------



## Florian (14. Dezember 2020)

Glatzenstein?


----------



## Phantomas (15. Dezember 2020)

Kann das am Happurger Stausee sein


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2020)

Zankelstein?


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Dezember 2020)

Hinkelstein?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2020)

Pinkelstein?

G.


----------



## maddn11 (15. Dezember 2020)

Einstein?


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2020)

Haben wir jetzt die Steine alle durch
Florian als Insider hat es richtig erkannt. Im Hintergrund etwas versteckt der Rothenberg mit seiner Festung.
@Florian mach weiter


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2020)

Lusio schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt die Steine alle durch
> Florian als Insider hat es richtig erkannt. Im Hintergrund etwas versteckt der Rothenberg mit seiner Festung.
> @Florian mach weiter



Da war ich erst vor 2 Wochen und hab mir den oroschen Parkour angeschaut. Einmal hätte ich auch einen fränkischen Fels erkannt, dann schau ich zu spät rein 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2020)

Muss ich das nächste mal wieder Fichtel für dich machen


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2020)

Nicht weit vom letzten Bild!


----------



## actafool (15. Dezember 2020)

Vor der Festung Rothenberg rechts hinter?


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2020)

Nein


----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2020)

Der eine Ast kommt mir bekannt vor, ich komme nur nicht drauf wo das war?


----------



## anytime (19. Dezember 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Nicht weit vom letzten Bild


Vom Sonnenstand und der Umgebung könnte das gleich westlich oberhalb Siegersdorf sein (,oben am Hang die Querung zwischen Glatzenstein und Kaltenherberge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2020)

Nein - vom Glatzenstein geht es eher in südlicher Richtung.


----------



## Achtzig (21. Dezember 2020)

Nonnenberg mit Blick auf den Moritzberg?


----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2020)

auch nicht


----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2020)

Blick geht tatsächlich Richtung Moritzberg und Nonnenberg


----------



## Lusio (21. Dezember 2020)

Dann müste das irgenwo am Reschenberg sein


----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2020)

Reschenberg ist schon zu südlich.


----------



## Florian (21. Dezember 2020)

Gleiche Stelle, Blick etwas weiter rechts.


----------



## Lusio (21. Dezember 2020)

Das ist doch die Auffahrt vom Sportplatz in Henfenfeld zum Reschenberg und weider Zur Edelweißhütte


----------



## Florian (22. Dezember 2020)

Nein, da sind wir auf der Tour auch noch vorbeigekommen, aber viel später!


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2020)

Schwere Nuss zu knacken, ann fällt mir nur noch die Auffahrt zum Grossen Hans Görgel ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. Dezember 2020)

Das kann man gelten lassen. Genauer wäre oberhalb von Leuzenberg am Weg zwischen Glatzenstein und Hansgörgel


----------



## Seppl- (23. Dezember 2020)

is das gegenüber vom Drachenfels ?


----------



## alpenpass (24. Dezember 2020)

Drachenfels ist mir nicht geläufig. , Das Bild müsste oberhalb von Leuzenberg, etwa dort wo der FW Richtung Glatzenstein abzweigt, entstanden sein. (Flurname: "auf der Röt")

...Sorry für die Verspätung. Wo hat sich meine Truppe hier rumgetrieben?


----------



## Florian (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich meine an der Kapelle bin ich auf dem Weg von Lauf nach Bamberg mal vorbeigekommen. Müsste irgendwo in der Ecke Neunkirchen, Hetzles, Effeltrich oder so sein.


----------



## Florian (25. Dezember 2020)

Flurkapelle "Achtsam am Weg"


----------



## alpenpass (26. Dezember 2020)

Jau, genau die ist's.


----------



## Florian (26. Dezember 2020)

Mal was weihnachtliches: Im Hintergrund geht es etliche Meter senkrecht runter und das Bild ist über einer Durchgangshöhle entstanden.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Dezember 2020)

Oswaldhöhle.


----------



## Florian (26. Dezember 2020)

Nein, bei der gesuchten könnte man zwar theoretisch durch fahren, aber dahinter geht es nicht sinnvoll weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (30. Dezember 2020)

Binghöhle?


----------



## Florian (30. Dezember 2020)

Nein.
In der Karte findet man auch eher den Felsen als die Höhle.


----------



## anytime (30. Dezember 2020)

Dann ist das Bild wohl am Dietersbergweg oberhalb des Augustusfelsens aufgenommen?


----------



## Florian (31. Dezember 2020)

Genau da!


----------



## anytime (31. Dezember 2020)

Ein Bild aus dem Sommer:


----------



## coast13 (3. Januar 2021)

Könnte zwischen Heiligenstadt und Zoggendorf sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (3. Januar 2021)

Nein.
Zwischen Zoggendorf und Burggrub.


----------



## coast13 (3. Januar 2021)

stimmt, du hast Recht


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Januar 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> stimmt, du hast Recht


Ja, aber wenn's richtig ist, machst Du weiter.
Hast es ja eigentlich schon gelöst.
Die Kleinkrämerei des "Hausherrns des Leinleitertales" zählt nicht.


----------



## anytime (3. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zwischen Zoggendorf und Burggrub


... ist leider nicht korrekt, das Photo wurde nicht am Main-Donau-Weg sondern am Frankenweg aufgenommen.


----------



## anytime (6. Januar 2021)

Naechster Tip: der Ort liegt im Gemeindegebiet der Stadt Pottenstein.


----------



## Garminator (8. Januar 2021)

Die Abfahrt zum Felsenbad von Norden kommend?


----------



## anytime (8. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt zum Felsenbad von Norden kommend?


Nein, noch ein Stueck weiter auf dem FW.
Wenn man von der Leienfels ins Klumpertal faehrt, verpasst man den Abzweig wenn man nicht aufpasst (oder ihn nicht kennt).


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)

Dann ist es hier:


----------



## anytime (9. Januar 2021)

Nein - zu weit. Der Weg, der im Photo zu sehen ist, ist tatsaechlich der Frankenweg.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (9. Januar 2021)

Richtig!


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)

Naja, wenn Raten und Iteration konvergieren ...


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## Garminator (9. Januar 2021)

Gibt es das auch in scharf und mit Helm?🤔😁


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)

Ich denke, scharf ist es ausreichend.
Der Protagonist ist leider bergauf entgegen meines Rates ohne Helm gefahren.
Er wurde mit vierfachem Apfelschuss bestraft.


----------



## actafool (9. Januar 2021)

Liegt die Auffahrt sehr nahe an einer Autobahn? 🤔


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Januar 2021)

Die nächste BAB ist Luftlinie 15km entfernt.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2021)

Bei der Grünen Hölle?


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Januar 2021)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. Januar 2021)

Also mal ein Tipp, weil offenbar niemand draufkommt:
Es ist am Ochsenkopf.


----------



## Garminator (17. Januar 2021)

Dann rate ich mal: auf dem unteren Ringweg?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann rate ich mal: auf dem unteren Ringweg?


Da bist recht nahe dran.
Der untere Ringweg verläuft aber horizontal.
Dieser Weg mündet ca. 50m oberhalb des Fahrers in den unteren Ringweg.
Aber welcher Weg ist es nun genau?


----------



## Garminator (17. Januar 2021)

Vom Karchesweg hoch zum Unteren Ringweg, im Nordosten?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2021)

Nein.
Südseite, von Fleckl aus.


----------



## Garminator (17. Januar 2021)

Vom Bocksgraben hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Vom Bocksgraben hoch?


Nein.
Direkt vom Bullheadhouse hoch.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2021)

Also noch ein Versuch, dann löse ich es auf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2021)

Ui, seh ich ja fast erst jetzt...der der runterwärts verboten ist, kurz vor der Ringloipe bzw. dem Brunnen.
Schaut zumindest so aus 


G.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, seh ich ja fast erst jetzt...der der runterwärts verboten ist, kurz vor der Ringloipe bzw. dem Brunnen.
> Schaut zumindest so aus
> 
> 
> G.


Genau der ist es.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Januar 2021)

Machst Du bitte weiter, LBJ ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2021)

Logisch...schon zur Stelle.







G.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Januar 2021)

Effendi.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Effendi.




 Ja ich machs lieber einfacher. Hätte sogar ein paar Trailbilder gehabt, wo sehr sehr viele hier schon gefahren sind, aber bei Schnee erkennt das wohl kaum einer 

G.


----------



## Garminator (18. Januar 2021)

Stonehenge? 😜


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Stonehenge? 😜



Fast, aweng südlicher....oder bald auch aweng westlicher 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Januar 2021)

Ist zwar schon etwas her, dass ich in der alten Heimat war, sollte aber der Kreisel unterhalb der Höhenklinik sein, das Gebäude im Hintergrund ist die Kaiseralm.
Die Findlinge waren nach dem Ausbau der 303 übrig, also Bundesstraßen-Henge 






lg


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas her, dass ich in der alten Heimat war, sollte aber der Kreisel unterhalb der Höhenklinik sein, das Gebäude im Hintergrund ist die Kaiseralm.
> Die Findlinge waren nach dem Ausbau der 303 übrig, also Bundesstraßen-Henge
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191293
> ...


Genau richtig, du bist dran 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Januar 2021)

Dann von Stonehenge nach Tibet:





Bin gespannt ... schöner Rastpunkt mit netter Abfahrt durch den Buchenwald.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Bild, welches sich nahe der Oberpfalz befindet, aber definitiv noch in Mittelfranken liegt.
> Es reicht der Name des Hügels, auf dem sich der Aussichtspunkt befindet. War früher mal auch Standort einer alten Wehrburg oder auch, wie man im Mittelalter sagte, eines "Hauses".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 543424




Die Fähnchen sind aber schon länger nimmer da, oder? Oder wieder da?


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Januar 2021)

Das Foto ist von Nov. '19
Und die Fähnchen sind immer mal wieder da.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Fähnchen sind aber schon länger nimmer da, oder? Oder wieder da?



Habs heut tagsüber schon gemerkt dass die Ecke schon mal gepostet wurde ... sowas aber auch !
Machst Du weiter ?


----------



## scratch_a (21. Januar 2021)

Für alle, die es nicht erkannt haben und nicht nachschauen wollen, das Bild mit den Fähnchen ist auf der Mühlkoppe bei Pommelsbrunn 

Wo steht diese einsame Bank?


----------



## alpenpass (22. Januar 2021)

sieht aus wie die Bank am alten Grenzstein auf der Hochebene westlich von Eismannsberg...


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2021)

Na das ging ja schnell...hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass es so schnell gelöst wird, weil da meines Wissens kein markierter Weg vorbei geht, nur eine langweilige Schotterstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2021)

...kenn ich auch erst seit dem ich den Crosser zum Graveln benutze. Zum Bild: Diese Stelle ist exakt auf der Grenze Mittelfranken/Oberpfalz und daher gar nicht soo weit weg von der Bank.


----------



## Lusio (23. Januar 2021)

Ist das bei Happurg


----------



## alpenpass (23. Januar 2021)

Nein, von Happurg rund 11 km Luftlinie Süd entfernt.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Januar 2021)

Tipp: Dieser kleinen "Kreisverkehr" lässt sich z.B. auf openstreetmap.de sogar auffinden.


----------



## hidyn (25. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du den Kreisel meinst?







den habe ich nach Deiner Beschreibung rausgesucht.


----------



## alpenpass (25. Januar 2021)

Treffer, Versenkt. 
Hab die Stelle mal gefunden auf der Suche nach dem Druidenloch. Sind sogar ein paar nette trails in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Januar 2021)

Uii...ich wüsste nich, dass wir da schon jemals an diesen Kreisel vorbei gefahren sind, obwohl wir da schon öfters in der Gegend sind. 
Und welche netten Trails in der Nähe meinst du? Außer ein kurzes Stück vom Gelbpunkt zwischen Eismannsberg und Wappeltshofen ist doch dort alles eher belanglos oder haben wir das was übersehen? 🤨


----------



## hidyn (26. Januar 2021)

Das Bild ist schon etwas älter von 2018, dürfte aber vielen bekannt sein.


----------



## Florian (26. Januar 2021)

Sinterterrassen bei der Lillachquelle?


----------



## hidyn (26. Januar 2021)

Richtig, mach weiter Florian.


----------



## Florian (26. Januar 2021)

Ein Weiher am Ende eines großartigen Schlittenberges - und es würde mich echt interessieren, wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat, das Bäumchen da aufzustellen und zu schmücken!


----------



## Lusio (26. Januar 2021)

Ist das Beerbach


----------



## coast13 (26. Januar 2021)

in dem Weiher schwamm schon auch mal ein Krokodil...scheinen gut gelaunte Besitzer zu sein


----------



## Florian (26. Januar 2021)

Das ging ja schnell - der Schlittenberg gehört zwar zu Tauchersreuth - aber unten am Weiher ist man dann fast in Beerbach!


----------



## alpenpass (27. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Uii...ich wüsste nich, dass wir da schon jemals an diesen Kreisel vorbei gefahren sind, obwohl wir da schon öfters in der Gegend sind.
> Und welche netten Trails in der Nähe meinst du? Außer ein kurzes Stück vom Gelbpunkt zwischen Eismannsberg und Wappeltshofen ist doch dort alles eher belanglos oder haben wir das was übersehen? 🤨


wenn du den Kreisel als Ausgangspunkt nimmst, dich Richtung Druidenloch bewegst, gibt es da ein paar nette Möglichkeiten, nach Hagenhausen runter zu kommen. Den alte Wanderweg 6a dient da nur als Orientierungsfaden.  Oder vorher runter zum Traunfelder Bach, Richtung Eismannsberg. Ist aber wirklich nur zu empfehlen, wenn es zuvor längere Zeit trocken war.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Januar 2021)

Ah ok, danke. Ich glaube, ich weiß, was du meinst. Da steckten wir auch schon tief im Dreck  ...das ganze Tal ist leider ziemlich feucht und dreckig, da kommt man selten sauber zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (27. Januar 2021)

Wo war ich da unterwegs


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2021)

Ochsenkopf?


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf?


Das habe ich auch gedacht.
Da fiele mir aber nicht ein, wo das dort dann sein soll.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Da fiele mir aber nicht ein, wo das dort dann sein soll.


Mir auch nicht -- irgendeine Rückegasse, wo man im Sommer eher nicht fahren würde. 

Aber wo sonst würde man im Winter in Oberfranken mit Tourenski rumlatschen? Auskennen tue ich mich dort allerdings nicht ...


----------



## Lusio (29. Januar 2021)

Ochsenkopf ist richtig der Weg liegt am Nordhang östlich von der Skipiste


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht -- irgendeine Rückegasse, wo man im Sommer eher nicht fahren würde.
> 
> Aber wo sonst würde man im Winter in Oberfranken mit Tourenski rumlatschen? Auskennen tue ich mich dort allerdings nicht ...





Lusio schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf ist richtig der Weg liegt am Nordhang östlich von der Skipiste


Hui...
Ich kenn mich dort sehr gut aus, hätte fast gesagt "kenn jeden Stein" - was offensichtlich nicht stimmt, obwohl ich inzwischen einer der "Leibhaftigen" vom Bullheadhouse bin.
Den Weg kenne ich nämlich nicht. Bin aber am Sonntag dort, werd' mal schauen.

Nordseitig ist man dort mit dem Bike nur auf einem Trail unterwegs (westlich der Nord-Skipiste); und der trennt die Spreu vom Weizen; verblockt wi ner wos und meist nur eine einzige Linie möglich. Die Trails vom Weismainfelsen runter (Q-Weg, Goethe-Weg, auch nordseitig) habe ich da nicht als OKO-Nordseite gezählt.


----------



## Lusio (29. Januar 2021)

Bild ist ungefähr hier, ich nutze den Weg nur im Winter,


----------



## Garminator (29. Januar 2021)

@LeFritzz: du meinst sicher den Wanderweg runter nach Bischofsgrün
 Bin den mal hochgewandert und muss dir recht geben was die Schwierigkeit auf dem bike betrifft. Aber ob man da mit Tourenski hochkommt?🤔


----------



## Lusio (29. Januar 2021)

Im Winter bei der Schneelage ja. Du meinst sicher den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg der hat es in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (29. Januar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> @LeFritzz: du meinst sicher den Wanderweg runter nach Bischofsgrün
> Bin den mal hochgewandert und muss dir recht geben was die Schwierigkeit auf dem bike betrifft. Aber ob man da mit Tourenski hochkommt?🤔


Ich meine den.





Und der geht mit ausreichend Schnee mit Tourenski.
Hab ich kürzlich erst gemacht.


----------



## Garminator (30. Januar 2021)

Ja, den meinte ich.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Januar 2021)

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, ich bin dran .

Die schönen Felsgebilden der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## Garminator (2. Februar 2021)

Wenn keiner will; 🤔
Löwentor nw von Türkelstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wenn keiner will; 🤔
> Löwentor nw von Türkelstein.


Richtg! War wohl zu einfach .


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Februar 2021)

@Garminator Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2021)

Sorry, hat gedauert. Wo ist das Schloss?


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## hidyn (5. Februar 2021)

In Henfenfeld ist das Schloss


----------



## Garminator (5. Februar 2021)

Richtig. Liegt auf dem Heimweg von den Trails.


----------



## hidyn (5. Februar 2021)

Wo fahre ich da runter ?


----------



## microbat (6. Februar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## hidyn (6. Februar 2021)

Ja, aber wo


----------



## gyor (6. Februar 2021)

Am Ochsenkopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2021)

Naja, die Downhillstrecke dorten 

G.


----------



## Florian (6. Februar 2021)

Auf dem Weg vom Schneeberg Richtung Kösseine kommt man glaub ich am solchen Stellen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (6. Februar 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, die Downhillstrecke dorten
> 
> G.


Genau dorten, von der Seilbahnstation runter nach Fleckl.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2021)

Bike-Park-Strecke.
Kurz oberhalb Ringweg.

...ups - steht ja schon da.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2021)

Dann glaub ich mal das ich dran bin.
Gesucht ist diesmal net der genaue Ort, sondern der Name der Forststraße die man auf jedem Bild sieht.
Die von Radfahrern viel befahrene Forststraße eignet sich sehr gut zum Felsenüben 


















G.


----------



## Garminator (7. Februar 2021)

Ich würde sagen an der Downhillstrecke vor dem Oberen Ringweg.
Ups, ihr seid ja schon weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2021)

Hmmh, scheint doch net ganz sooooo einfach zu sein. Dann gib ich mal den ersten Tip, der aber wohl eh jedem klar ist. Es ist im Fichtelgebirge  

G.


----------



## Lusio (8. Februar 2021)

Ist das bei der Hohen Matze


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das bei der Hohen Matze



Nö

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Februar 2021)

Felsensträßchen, auch wenn ich lange nicht mehr dort war.
lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Felsensträßchen, auch wenn ich lange nicht mehr dort war.
> lg
> Wolfgang





Umsonst sind da ja net so viele Übungsfelsen...ich nenne es deswegen immer Übungsfelsensträßchen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Februar 2021)

Na dann ... 

Die Haltung sieht nicht sehr gesund aus , ist aber ein schöner Zwischenstop an einer Tour.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2021)

G.


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2021)

Wo ist das Felsensträßchen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wo ist das Felsensträßchen?



Oberhalb von Karches, quasi Verlängerung der unteren Ringstraße in Richtung Fichtelsee.
War bis vor einigen Jahren meine Feierabendstrecke.


----------



## Lusio (9. Februar 2021)

Sieht nach Haberstein aus


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Sieht nach Haberstein aus


Leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2021)

Könnte die Platte sein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Könnte die Platte sein.



Sehr gut - Du bist dran !


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Februar 2021)

Das es die Platte ist, hätte "der auf der Fleischbrücke" auch beantworten können.

Insofern könnte jetzt das Wort EFFENDI durch durch FLEISCHBRÜCKE ersetzt werden.


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> EFFENDI durch durch FLEISCHBRÜCKE ersetzt


Manchmal versteh ich es einfach nicht. Da komm ich nicht mehr mit.
Aber nun zum neuen Bild:


----------



## Florian (9. Februar 2021)

Am Brunner Berg?


----------



## Garminator (9. Februar 2021)

Richtig, das ging ja schnell.
Die Abfahrt nach Osten in Richtung Brunn.


----------



## Florian (9. Februar 2021)

Das Haus in der Bildmitte ist ein Gasthaus mit 1A Schäufele. In welchem Dorf liegt es?


----------



## alpenpass (11. Februar 2021)

Nuschelberg.


----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2021)

genau!


----------



## alpenpass (11. Februar 2021)

Das Schäufele wars!  Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2021)

Dem Schild am Baum nach am Pauf-Pfinzig-Weg, aber immer wenn ich den gefahren bin, war ich so kaputt, dass ich mir nix mehr merken konnte.


----------



## maddn11 (11. Februar 2021)

Unterhalb von Altdorf, nahe der Löwengrube


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Februar 2021)

An der Fleischbrücke?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Unterhalb von Altdorf, nahe der Löwengrube


An der Himmelsleiter? Die sieht unten anders aus und da läuft auch nur der Wallenstein-Weg und der 5er lang...


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2021)

Florian schrieb:


> Dem Schild am Baum nach am Pauf-Pfinzig-Weg, aber immer wenn ich den gefahren bin, war ich so kaputt, dass ich mir nix mehr merken konnte.


Paul Pfinzig-Weg passt schon mal.


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> An der Himmelsleiter? Die sieht unten anders aus und da läuft auch nur der Wallenstein-Weg und der 5er lang...


Korrekt. Altdorf ist zudem zu weit südlich...


----------



## alpenpass (12. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> An der Fleischbrücke?


wennst a Schäufela drunterlegst, kann ich sie künftig so benennen.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Februar 2021)

Steg über den Nessenbach, östlich vom Sportgelände des FSV Schönberg.

Zwischen den beiden Bäumen komme ich irgendwie nicht durch.
Rechts am Baum vorbei geht, wobei die eigentliche Schwierigkeit erst unmittelbar nach dem Steg kommt.


----------



## alpenpass (13. Februar 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Steg über den Nessenbach, östlich vom Sportgelände des FSV Schönberg.
> 
> Zwischen den beiden Bäumen komme ich irgendwie nicht durch.
> Rechts am Baum vorbei geht, wobei die eigentliche Schwierigkeit erst unmittelbar nach dem Steg kommt.


 Kann ich nicht besser beschreiben. Trotz zahlreicher Versuche hab ichs noch nie geschafft, an der Stelle am Rad zu bleiben Du bist's Wolfi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2021)

Schnee und Sand kann sich beim Fahren sehr ähnlich anfühlen – Sand ist mir aber irgendwie lieber. 
Wo ist dieser »Sandkasten« bzw. wo war ich?


----------



## kaku (13. Februar 2021)

da ...


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2021)

Leider nein.



Spoiler



Damit an deinem vermutete Standort zumindest der Schattenwurf zum Wegverlauf passt, hätte ich das Foto fünf Stunden früher machen müssen.








						Sonnenverlauf Sonnenposition- und Sonnenphasen Rechner
					

Anwendung zum Ermitteln des Sonnenverlaufs zu einer gewünschten Zeit und Ort.




					www.sonnenverlauf.de
				




Tatsächlich ist das Bild am 4. April um 14:22 Uhr aufgenommen.


----------



## coast13 (13. Februar 2021)

ungefähr hier ?


----------



## kaku (13. Februar 2021)

... oder da?




__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> ... oder da?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exakt!

Dann mach mal weiter …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. Februar 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schnee und Sand kann sich beim Fahren sehr ähnlich anfühlen – Sand ist mir aber irgendwie lieber.



Aber Schnee geht wieder von alleine aus dem Antrieb raus, Sand ist da etwas hartnäckiger 😄
Und eine ganz blöde Kombination ist feuchter Schnee mit Sand....hat sich vor einigen Wochen beim großen Sandkasten bei Weißenbrunn alles andere als gesund angehört 😱


----------



## kaku (13. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber Schnee geht wieder von alleine aus dem Antrieb raus, Sand ist da etwas hartnäckiger 😄
> Und eine ganz blöde Kombination ist feuchter Schnee mit Sand....hat sich vor einigen Wochen beim großen Sandkasten bei Weißenbrunn alles andere als gesund angehört 😱



Es gibt noch etwas blöderes als Sand oder Schnee:

Einzigartig in ganz Franken ist der klebrige Lehm in der nassen und kalten Jahreszeit auf dem viel begangenen und befahrenen Wanderpfad an der ... ... ?


----------



## kaku (14. Februar 2021)

Den tollen faserverstärkten Lehm gibt's im südwestlichen Oberfranken auf einem Hochplateau


----------



## Garminator (14. Februar 2021)

Am Hetzleser Berg?


----------



## kaku (14. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am Hetzleser Berg?


Nö.
... obwohl an der Stelle der Boden gar nicht tiefgründig ist, klebt's wie Pattex ... ist mir mehrmals dort so ergangen ... und hatte ich noch nie woanders, dass das Vorderrad beim Fahren blockiert (ohne Bremse )


----------



## alpenpass (15. Februar 2021)

Reines Raten: an der Aisch bei Hallerndorf?


----------



## kaku (15. Februar 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Reines Raten: an der Aisch bei Hallerndorf?


nee, ist ja nicht gerade ein Hochplateau, die Aisch ... 

Scheinbar fahre nur ich mehrfach in diese Lehmstelle rein ? 

Noch ein Tipp:
… wenn das Rad so ausschaut, wie auf dem Bild, kann man die Fahrt nach grober Reinigung auf der parallel verlaufenden Wiese fortsetzen. Dazu muss aber erst der nun 25 kg wiegende Brummer über einen kleinen Sicherheitszaun gewuchtet werden. Und – zumindest im Sommer - muss man aufpassen, nicht den anderen Sportlern auf der Wiese in die Quere zu kommen ...


----------



## Garminator (15. Februar 2021)

Klingt nach Tauchersreuth


----------



## kaku (15. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Klingt nach Tauchersreuth


nee, das liegt noch in Mittelfranken

... und die gesuchte Stelle liegt nicht an der Nordsee, obwohl es so klingt ...


----------



## Cubie (16. Februar 2021)

Friesener Warte, oben der Weg zur Kante.
Ich glaub den " Batz" kenne ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (16. Februar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Friesener Warte, oben der Weg zur Kante.
> Ich glaub den " Batz" kenne ich


YES!
Den High-Tech-Lehm gibt's auf dem westlichen Pfad entlang des Flugplatzes. Wenn der Schnee jetzt geschmolzen ist, sollten es "ideale" Bedingungen zum Testen sein ...


----------



## Cubie (19. Februar 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> Es gibt noch etwas blöderes als Sand oder Schnee:
> 
> Einzigartig in ganz Franken ist der klebrige Lehm in der nassen und kalten Jahreszeit auf dem viel begangenen und befahrenen Wanderpfad an der ... ... ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1207179


Ich glaub das war die gleiche Stelle...


----------



## Cubie (19. Februar 2021)

So aufgehts was neues....
was leichtes mit charakteristischen Hintergrund...


----------



## Cubie (19. Februar 2021)

ok, späßle gmacht.... 
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo dieser Felsblock zu finden ist..???


----------



## Garminator (19. Februar 2021)

Ist das der Fels zwischen dem Langenstein und der Strasse nach Vorra?


----------



## alpenpass (19. Februar 2021)

Hmm, ist nicht zufällig unterhalb des WAW -trails zur Hainburg?


----------



## Cubie (19. Februar 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das der Fels zwischen dem Langenstein und der Strasse nach Vorra?


leider nein


----------



## Cubie (19. Februar 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Hmm, ist nicht zufällig unterhalb des WAW -trails zur Hainburg?


leider auch nicht


----------



## Cubie (23. Februar 2021)

Hilfestellung, der Felsblock befindet sich im rot eingekreisten Bereich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (25. Februar 2021)

Keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## Mupuckl (25. Februar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee ?


bei der Almadlerhütte?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Februar 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> bei der Almadlerhütte?


Entfettungskamin?


----------



## Cubie (25. Februar 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> bei der Almadlerhütte?


ne leider nicht, aber auf der anderen Talseite..


----------



## Mupuckl (26. Februar 2021)

dann muss es bei den Sinterstufen sein


----------



## Cubie (27. Februar 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> dann muss es bei den Sinterstufen sein


Auch nicht aber,du bist nah dran.
Der Felsen liegt An der Serpentinenstraße nach Kalteneggolsfeld.
Würde sagen @Mupuckl , du machst weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Februar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Auch nicht aber,du bist nah dran.
> Der Felsen liegt An der Serpentinenstraße nach Kalteneggolsfeld.
> Würde sagen @Mupuckl , du machst weiter.
> Anhang anzeigen 1216660


Das ist der Richard-Alt-Fels auf der "Landrichterseite" des Frankendorfer Klettergartens.
Die andere Seite bei der Almadlerhütte wird als "Dragonerseite" bezeichnet.
Dort findet sich der von mir oben genannte "Entfettungskamin" (V) am Kalkofen (Kreuzerwand).


----------



## Cubie (27. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das ist der Richard-Alt-Fels auf der "Landrichterseite" des Frankendorfer Klettergartens.
> Die andere Seite bei der Almadlerhütte wird als "Dragonerseite" bezeichnet.
> Dort findet sich der von mir oben genannte "Entfettungskamin" (V) am Kalkofen (Kreuzerwand).


Ahh, sehr interessant  
Wusste ich noch nicht.

Kennst du den Hintergrund warum "Richard-Alt-Fels" ?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Februar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ahh, sehr interessant
> Wusste ich noch nicht.
> 
> Kennst du den Hintergrund warum "Richard-Alt-Fels" ?


War ein Bamberger Kletterer.
In Würgau die "Bayreuther Wand" ist eine Erstbegehung von ihm aus 1953.


----------



## RudiIV (27. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das ist der Richard-Alt-Fels auf der "Landrichterseite" des Frankendorfer Klettergartens.
> Die andere Seite bei der Almadlerhütte wird als "Dragonerseite" bezeichnet.
> Dort findet sich der von mir oben genannte "Entfettungskamin" (V) am Kalkofen (Kreuzerwand).


Bist du dir da sicher mit dem Felsen? Also wenn Sven König nicht die falschen GPS Koordinaten eingetragen hat dann wär der von dir genannte Felsen weiter im Norden. An dem Weg hoch sollte was andres sein.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Februar 2021)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher mit dem Felsen? Also wenn Sven König nicht die falschen GPS Koordinaten eingetragen hat dann wär der von dir genannte Felsen weiter im Norden. An dem Weg hoch sollte was andres sein.


Ich bin mir sicher.


----------



## Cubie (27. Februar 2021)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher mit dem Felsen? Also wenn Sven König nicht die falschen GPS Koordinaten eingetragen hat dann wär der von dir genannte Felsen weiter im Norden. An dem Weg hoch sollte was andres sein.


Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, bemerke ich erst, dass mein Felsen nicht der Richard-Alt Felsen ist, da der von mir gesuchte, direkt an der Serpentinenstraße ist. Da wo auch der rote Punkt in meiner Karte ist.


----------



## Cubie (27. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> War ein Bamberger Kletterer.
> In Würgau die "Bayreuther Wand" ist eine Erstbegehung von ihm aus 1953.


Interessant, danke für die Info.


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Februar 2021)

Also ich mal mal weiter.... hoffe es ist nicht zu leicht


----------



## actafool (28. Februar 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> Also ich mal mal weiter.... hoffe es ist nicht zu leicht Anhang anzeigen 1217420


🦆nberg?


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Februar 2021)

actafool schrieb:


> 🦆nberg?


grobe Richtung passt.... Stelle noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (28. Februar 2021)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es die steinerne Rinne am Buchenberg ist. Dort ist der Wald viel dichter.  Eher an der Forststraße von Weißenbrunn nordwestlich bergauf Richtung Nonnenberg.


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Februar 2021)

richtig  ... Richtung Nonnenberg ist es dann erst, wenn Du oben bist und nicht Richtung Hengenberg fährst


----------



## maddn11 (28. Februar 2021)

Da hab ich was mit genügend Merkmalen gefunden:


----------



## Garminator (1. März 2021)

Die Barocktreppen bei Burggaillenreuth?


----------



## maddn11 (1. März 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Die Barocktreppen bei Burggaillenreuth?


Nein, aber die Gegend ist schon mal nicht schlecht....


----------



## maddn11 (2. März 2021)

Nochmal eine andere Ansicht auf die Treppe. Wer da schon runtergefahren ist, kann sich noch erinnern!


----------



## NWD (3. März 2021)

Keine Ahnung wie der Graben heißt, aber den kann man fahren wenn man vom Quakenschloß nach Muggendorf runter/rüber fährt




Das ist auch nicht die einzige lustige Stelle!


----------



## maddn11 (3. März 2021)

👍 Das ist der Zwecklesgraben! Lustig finden die Abfahrt aber wohl nur wenige, die hat es in sich.
Du bist dran...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> 👍 Das ist der Zwecklesgraben! Lustig finden die Abfahrt aber wohl nur wenige, die hat es in sich.
> Du bist dran...


Bis auf die Stelle kurz nach der Einfahrt ist der Graben doch durchweg nicht über S2; oder was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (3. März 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Bis auf die Stelle kurz nach der Einfahrt ist der Graben doch durchweg nicht über S2; oder was meinst Du?


Meist ist es aber feucht und rutschig, dann ist es schon heikel. Ich war zumindest noch nie bei Trockenheit dort...


----------



## NWD (3. März 2021)

Die Einfahrt in den Graben hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht gemacht, die Treppe und die ausgesetzte Stelle sind Kopfsache, aber wirklich nicht ganz ohne wenn es feucht ist.

Hab auf die Schnelle kein anderes Bild gefunden.


----------



## Mupuckl (4. März 2021)

NWD schrieb:


> Die Einfahrt in den Graben hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht gemacht, die Treppe und die ausgesetzte Stelle sind Kopfsache, aber wirklich nicht ganz ohne wenn es feucht ist.
> 
> Hab auf die Schnelle kein anderes Bild gefunden.


Teufelstisch bei Tennenlohe/Kalchreuth?


----------



## NWD (4. März 2021)

Genau! Du bist dran.


----------



## Mupuckl (4. März 2021)

NWD schrieb:


> Genau! Du bist dran.


Gerne .....


Bitte schöööönnnn...


----------



## Garminator (4. März 2021)

Auf dem Röttenbachtrail bei Schnaittach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (4. März 2021)

Beim Wernloch?


----------



## coast13 (4. März 2021)

Wernloch ?


----------



## Mupuckl (4. März 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Beim Wernloch?


wars zu leicht ... Wernloch lass ich gelten, obwohl es der hintere Weiher ist....


----------



## maddn11 (4. März 2021)

Dann mal wieder schwerer:


----------



## LeFritzz (5. März 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder schwerer:
> Anhang anzeigen 1220912



Schwer zu fahren sicherlich. Sauber übrigens!

Zu raten nicht unbedingt so schwer, wenn man es kennt. 😜


----------



## alpenpass (5. März 2021)

Bin mir nicht sicher, die Stelle könnt auf dem Weg zum Schlüsselstein sein, wenn man aus der Richtung jüdischer Friedhof Pretzfeld kommt?


----------



## SuShu (5. März 2021)

Charlottenruh


----------



## maddn11 (5. März 2021)

SuShu schrieb:


> Charlottenruh


Das ist richtig! Du bist dran...


----------



## SuShu (7. März 2021)

Auf welchem Weg waren wir heute unterwegs?


----------



## Garminator (12. März 2021)

Ich würde mal in der Nähe vom Steinbrüchlein tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (13. März 2021)

Nürnberg ja, Steinbrüchlein aber leider nicht.


----------



## Mupuckl (13. März 2021)

Tennelohe, Kalchreuth?


----------



## SuShu (13. März 2021)

Nein


----------



## hidyn (14. März 2021)

Vieleicht der Marienbergpark?


----------



## SuShu (14. März 2021)

Leider auch nicht.
Ein Tipp: der Weg verbindet zwei Weiher


----------



## Mupuckl (14. März 2021)

SuShu schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht.
> Ein Tipp: der Weg verbindet zwei Weiher


Ich rate mal .... Holzweiher und Eisweiher (zwischen Zabo und Fischbach)


----------



## SuShu (14. März 2021)

Korrekt


----------



## Mupuckl (14. März 2021)




----------



## pristo (14. März 2021)

Wernsbacher Steinbruch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (14. März 2021)

Nö ...


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2021)

Fürther Stadtwald


----------



## Mupuckl (14. März 2021)

Nö....


----------



## hidyn (14. März 2021)

Steinbruch Heidenberg?


----------



## Mupuckl (15. März 2021)

richtig...


----------



## hidyn (15. März 2021)

Wie heißt das Loch u. wo ist es zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (15. März 2021)

Das ist das Luderloch auf dem Heidenberg. Entstehungsgeschichte und Zweck dieses etwa 3 Meter langen Felsenganges sind heute unbekannt.


----------



## hidyn (15. März 2021)

Das ging ja sehr schnell , dann kannst Du weitermachen.
Erklärung auf den Bild.


----------



## pristo (15. März 2021)

Etwas leichtes   
Wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2021)

auf dem Rohrberg bei Weissenburg. Blick über den Bismarcksturm Richtung südwest. Im Hintergrund der Hahnenkamm. Das war ja mal seeehr leicht


----------



## pristo (15. März 2021)

Alles richtig   . Gefährliche Gegend! Erst vor kurzem soll dort ein Wolf ein Schaf gerissen haben.
ragazza du bist dran.


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2021)

ok, nochmal etwas sehr einfaches. Geschichtlich Interessierte schaffen das auch ohne Ortskenntnis.
Wie heißt das Dorf an diesem Gewässer ?


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Alles richtig   . Gefährliche Gegend! Erst vor kurzem soll dort ein Wolf ein Schaf gerissen haben.
> ragazza du bist dran.


nana, immer langsam. Bis jetzt ist eine Spur gefunden worden, die auf eine Wölfin schließen lässt. Ich würde es ja als Sechser im Lotto betrachten, wenn ich mal einem Wolf in freier Wildbahn begegnen würde.


----------



## pristo (15. März 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> nana, immer langsam. Bis jetzt ist eine Spur gefunden worden, die auf eine Wölfin schließen lässt. Ich würde es ja als Sechser im Lotto betrachten, wenn ich mal einem Wolf in freier Wildbahn begegnen würde.


😉 Nix anderes hab ich gesagt.


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> 😉 Nix anderes hab ich gesagt.


mir war deine Überzeichnung schon klar, aber hier lesen ja auch ortsfernere Menschen mit


----------



## Lenka K. (15. März 2021)

Graben. Wie (Karls)graben .

Und das Gewässer sind die Reste der Fossa Carolina, der geplanten Flussverbindung zwischen dem Rhein und der Donau, das Karl der Grosse Ende des 8ten Jahrhunderts bauen liess.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (15. März 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> ok, nochmal etwas sehr einfaches. Geschichtlich Interessierte schaffen das auch ohne Ortskenntnis.
> Wie heißt das Dorf an diesem Gewässer ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1228575



Ist das die Fossa Carolina bei Graben?

Edit: zu langsam 😆


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2021)

habt natürlich beide Recht, Lenka war schneller. 
In den letzten Jahren hat man nochmals aktuelle Forschungen betrieben. Man konnte den Grabenverlauf nach Norden mit zwei Stichgrabungen sehr schön darstellen, aber auch beweisen, dass der Kanal nie fertig in Betrieb war. Die Anbindung im Süden an die Altmühl konnte bis heute nicht gefunden werden.
Um das große, wassertragende Stück geht umlaufend ein spaßiger Trail (Vorsicht durch den Spielplatz!!). Ich finde es immer aufregend, über Hügel zu brettern, die vor 1200 Jahren geschaufelt wurden. Mein Weg ins Büro führt jeden Tag dran vorbei 😊


----------



## Lenka K. (15. März 2021)

@AnAx Du kannst weitermachen, ich hab' gerade kein Zugang zu meinen Bildern.


----------



## AnAx (16. März 2021)

Danke @Lenka K. 

Wo befindet sich dieser Jägersitz mit dem Zugang über eine kleine Brücke?


----------



## AnAx (21. März 2021)

Braucht’s einen Tipp?

Der Sitz liegt unterhalb eines Felsens mit guter Aussicht, nach dem auch ein ein Bier benannt ist 😉🍻🪨


----------



## AnAx (21. März 2021)

Und der Aussichtsfelsen befindet sich in der Nähe einer schon ehemals nicht fränkischen Festung.


----------



## Lusio (22. März 2021)

Schnaittach?
aber ich wüste nicht wo


----------



## AnAx (22. März 2021)

Die Gegend ist warm 👍


----------



## Lusio (22. März 2021)

Felsen mit guter Aussicht kann nur Enzenreuth sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. März 2021)

Das Bier weist auch klar auf Enzenreuth hin!


----------



## AnAx (22. März 2021)

Richtig, ist ziemlich direkt unterhalb vom Enzenstein, @Lusio bitte weitermachen 👍


----------



## Lusio (22. März 2021)

Ich hab gerade nichts besseres, wo stehe ich da?


----------



## kaku (22. März 2021)

Glatzenstein


----------



## Florian (22. März 2021)

Knapp zu langsam🙄


----------



## Lusio (22. März 2021)

Ja war wohl zu leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (22. März 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ja war wohl zu leicht


nee, genau richtig für mich 

Wo sind wir denn da unterwegs?


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (23. März 2021)

Oh, in der Frankengruppe ist hier das meiste Leben - Super. Vor vielen Jahren haben wir hier die Critical Mass Nürnberg supported. 
Ein kleiner Test: Kann auch ein Link auf ein Bild eingefügt werden?
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2550623 
Den Radler kennen sicher viele. Und das Radeln ist für ihn lebenswichtig. 
Also, Ihr könnt auch raten, wo er sich auf dem Bild befindet. 
Viel Erfolg. 
Und wir hoffen, dass am Freitag abend wieder eine Critical Mass in Nürnberg stattfinden kann.


----------



## Fury (23. März 2021)

Klaragasse


----------



## Garminator (23. März 2021)

@kaku: auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Bürtel und Heuchling. Fahrtrichtung Bürtel.


----------



## kaku (23. März 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> @kaku: auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Bürtel und Heuchling. Fahrtrichtung Bürtel.


perfekt 👍
wobei die Chefin gerade nicht nach Bürtel radelt, aber die Foto-Blickrichtung wäre Bürtel 
@Garminator du bist's ...


----------



## Garminator (25. März 2021)

Schwer, was passendes zu finden. Aber ich probiere es mal.
Änderung: Die Gegend hat anscheinend gerade Stress. Daher suche ich was Neues.


----------



## Florian (25. März 2021)

Nimm das lieber raus, da gibt es gerade schon genug Streit wegen neuer Linien!


----------



## Garminator (25. März 2021)

Ein neuer Versuch, hoffentlich nicht zu einfach:


----------



## Florian (25. März 2021)

Das ist jetzt quasi mein Hinterhof und ich halte mich wegen Standortvorteil erstmal raus. 
Fun fact übrigens: Direkt hinterm Fotografen mündet der einzige mir bekannte Weg in der Gegend, bei dem ein wilder Trailbau im nachhinein legalisiert wurde. 
Der Wanderweg mit dem roten Kreuz ging früher im Rücken des Fotografen geradewegs zur Straße um dann nach ein paar Meter Radweg die Straße zu überqueren. 
Ein paar Jungs haben aber die Ecke mit einem Trail abgeschnitten, den sie als Hochweg für einen benachbarten kleinen Sprung gebraucht haben. Sie waren nicht schlecht überrascht, als irgendwann die Wandermarkierungen verlegt wurden und jetzt ihr Trail ein offizieller Wanderweg geworden ist _g_


----------



## Mupuckl (27. März 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ein neuer Versuch, hoffentlich nicht zu einfach:


Ich rate mal... Bitterbach / Nuschelberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (27. März 2021)

Richtig, von Nuschelberg kommend über den Bitterbach.


----------



## Mupuckl (27. März 2021)

sollte nicht schwer sein


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2021)

vom Haidberg kommend die Stromschneise runter Richtung Heroldsberg.
Gruß Jür gen


----------



## Mupuckl (28. März 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> vom Haidberg kommend die Stromschneise runter Richtung Heroldsberg.
> Gruß Jür gen


Richtig ... wenn ich gewußt hätte dass Du Jür gen mitmachst, hätte ich was Schwierigeres genommen


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2021)

In den letzten Jahren nur noch unregelmässig aber immer gerne.   
Und bleiben wir im Nürnberger Raum:


----------



## actafool (28. März 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren nur noch unregelmässig aber immer gerne.
> Und bleiben wir im Nürnberger Raum:Anhang anzeigen 1237477


Brunner Berg, kurz vor dem Waldparkplatz Brunn.
(Auf dem ich im Vorbeifahren nicht nur einmal SEHR verdächtige Pärchen aufgeschreckt habe.)


----------



## alpenpass (28. März 2021)

Korrekt, ich übergebe  
(ja, manchmal herrscht beim Parkplatz ein buntes Treiben. 🥳Ich versuch dann immer, den Kopf zwischen die Schultern zu nehmen und stur geradeaus zu kucken... )


----------



## actafool (30. März 2021)

Habe leider nichts Herausforderndes. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## hidyn (30. März 2021)

Altmühltal-Panoramaweg Zwölf Apostel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (30. März 2021)

bei Eßlingen ... wohl zu spät ...


----------



## actafool (31. März 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Altmühltal-Panoramaweg Zwölf Apostel?


Korrekt. Dort, wo man mit dem Fahrrad nicht stehen darf 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hidyn (31. März 2021)

Wo ist diese, schöne, noch befahrene, ältere Bahnbrücke?


----------



## pristo (31. März 2021)

Das ist die Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Barnsdorf und Unterheckenhofen.


----------



## hidyn (31. März 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Das ist die Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Barnsdorf und Unterheckenhofen.


Richtig
pistro, Du bist dran


----------



## pristo (1. April 2021)

Steilvorlage für hidyn. Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (1. April 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Steilvorlage für hidyn. Wo bin ich?


Da halt ich mich mal raus!


----------



## actafool (2. April 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Steilvorlage für hidyn. Wo bin ich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1240736


War schon 🤫


----------



## Phantomas (3. April 2021)

Das Mausoleum des Fabrikanten Baron Stieber in Roth Mittelfranken 😃


----------



## pristo (3. April 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Das Mausoleum des Fabrikanten Baron Stieber in Roth Mittelfranken 😃


Alles richtig. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Phantomas (4. April 2021)

Wo findet man diese Säulen


----------



## Mupuckl (4. April 2021)

bei Deining?


----------



## Phantomas (4. April 2021)

Nein ist es nicht , Deining gehört zur Oberpfalz !


----------



## alpenpass (4. April 2021)

Hmm, sehr unsicher...Tuchermausoleum (mit geöffneten Toren) bei Simmelsdorf?


----------



## Phantomas (4. April 2021)

Auch nicht, etwas nördlicher in Oberfranken 😏


----------



## Phantomas (6. April 2021)

Ich gebe mal noch nen Tip, ist in def Nähe vom Fichtelsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (10. April 2021)

Nächste Info , man kommt da vorbei wenn man den Rundwanderweg um Bischofsgrün geht oder fährt 🤔


----------



## Phantomas (11. April 2021)

Da keiner was dazu beitragen kann und es an Spannung verliert werd ich mal auflösen , es ist
der Eingang des" Ehrenfriedhof  Soldatengedenkstätte Bischofsgrün "! 

Es kann jemand weitermachen!


----------



## hidyn (11. April 2021)

Was leichtes aus Mittelfranken, wo stehen diese Stühle?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Da keiner was dazu beitragen kann und es an Spannung verliert werd ich mal auflösen , es ist
> der Eingang des" Ehrenfriedhof  Soldatengedenkstätte Bischofsgrün "!
> 
> Es kann jemand weitermachen!



Krass, fahr ich ab un an dran vorbei. Aber der Eingang ist mir noch nie aufgefallen 

G.


----------



## Garminator (12. April 2021)

Bei mir liegt es daran, dass ich entweder am Oko oder der Kösseine hängenbleibe.😞


----------



## pristo (12. April 2021)

Es dürften die Stühle oberhalb von Enderndorf/Brombachsee sein.


----------



## hidyn (12. April 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Es dürften die Stühle oberhalb von Enderndorf/Brombachsee sein.


Es sind die Stühle oberhalb von Enderndorf, du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## pristo (12. April 2021)

Auf ein Neues, wo bin ich?


----------



## pristo (14. April 2021)

Keiner? Die Lösung steht auf dem blauen Schild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2021)

Naja, wenn keiner mag, dann eben:
Dürfte zwischen heblesricht und Ebenried (südl. Allersberg) sein.


----------



## pristo (14. April 2021)

Jawohl. Ist auf der Anhöhe direkt neben dem Windrad südlich von Heblesricht.
LeFritzz du bist dran.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2021)




----------



## ragazza (14. April 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Es dürften die Stühle oberhalb von Enderndorf/Brombachsee sein.


ganz in der Nähe gehen ein paar schöne Trails ab zum See, aber nicht weitersagen


----------



## Cubie (14. April 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1250211


im Klumpertal ???


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> im Klumpertal ???


Nein. Gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2021)

Also ein Tipp: Es ist im Leinleitertal.


----------



## kaku (16. April 2021)

Totenstein


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2021)

Richtig.


----------



## kaku (16. April 2021)

Wo fährt sie hin?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2021)

Ich mach den EFFENDI.
Das ist mir echt zu leicht.


----------



## Garminator (18. April 2021)

Ist das am Hetzleser Berg?


----------



## kaku (18. April 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das am Hetzleser Berg?


nein, ca. 106 km Straßenentfernung (Auto), sagt der google-Routenplaner


----------



## kaku (19. April 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> Wo fährt sie hin?



---> Unterfranken


----------



## kaku (22. April 2021)

es geht ja gar nix voran hier?
Dem @LeFritzz ist's zu leicht und allen anderen zu schwer? 

Noch ein Tipp: Wir sind im Süden Unterfrankens auf einem bekannten Wanderweg. Vor und nach der Stelle auf dem Foto behindert kein Fels die Sicht nach rechts (aus Fahrtrichtung gesehen) auf ein großes Gewässer.

Jetzt aber ...


----------



## Garminator (26. April 2021)

Wo sind die ganzen Unterfranken, welche auflösen könnten?🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (26. April 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen Unterfranken, welche auflösen könnten?🤔


das Frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Hoffentlich haben die nicht wegen der Dominanz von fränkischer Schweiz und Fichtelgebirge längst das Handtuch geworfen? Fände ich schade, Franken hat mehr zu bieten ...
Ich werde morgen Abend auflösen, falls nichts weiter kommt.


----------



## Garminator (26. April 2021)

Vielleicht ist ihr hervorstechendes Wesensmerkmal die Schüchternheit.😉


----------



## Lusio (26. April 2021)

Ich rate mal Schwanberg


----------



## kaku (27. April 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich rate mal Schwanberg


weiter Richtung WSW. Das erwähnte große Gewässer könnte ein Fluss sein, ein größerer halt. Den Weg sind sicher schon 1000e Biker runtergefahren.


----------



## kaku (27. April 2021)

Das wird wohl nichts mehr hier. Das Foto wurde am Panoramaweg von Sommerhausen nach Kleinochsenfurt aufgenommen:
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/49.67904/10.04198

@Lusio magst Du weitermachen? Mit nur 17 km Abweichung warst Du einfach am nähesten dran


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2021)

Dann mach ich mal weiter
Wo steht das Schloß


----------



## Florian (27. April 2021)

Könnte das in Henfenfeld sein?


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2021)

Das sollte in Kirchensittenbach stehen


----------



## Lusio (28. April 2021)

Kirchensittenbach ist Richtig MilanO mach weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2021)

Nicht so schwer


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2021)

Sieht aus wie in Prackenfels Richtung Lenzenberg unten an der Schwarzach


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2021)

Richtig. Genau gesagt heißt das Prethalmühle.
Du bist

Auf dem Heimweg der Tour erkennt man leider nicht wo ich war


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2021)

Hab leider nichts Anspruchsvolles parat. Wo habe ich dieses Fließgewässer angelichtet?


----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2021)

Sorry, hab das bisschen aus den Augen verloren. 

Tipps?
Normal gehört da kein Wasser hin. Das Bild wurde im Großraum Nürnberg aufgenommen.


----------



## Garminator (5. Mai 2021)

Entlang der Pegnitz bei Röthenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2021)

Ne, dafür ist es an der Stelle auch etwas zu steil


----------



## Mupuckl (5. Mai 2021)

am Buck bei einem Gewitter?


----------



## BigJohn (6. Mai 2021)

Wir nähern uns der Sache. Die Frage ist, wie genau soll ichs nehmen? Ich dachte, die Strecke wäre sehr bekannt, da dort ne Menge Arbeit drin steckt 
Da die Beteiligung bislang so rege war, würde ich dir den Zuschlag geben, wenn bis heute Abend niemand was ganz genaues liefert.


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Mai 2021)

okay... dann mach ich weiter... 

nachdem meine letzten Bilder zu leicht waren, jetzt was kniffeliges ))


----------



## Florian (7. Mai 2021)

Röthenbachklamm?


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Mai 2021)

nein


----------



## Lusio (7. Mai 2021)

Kalchi


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Mai 2021)

nein


----------



## Florian (7. Mai 2021)

Schnaittach an der 12h Strecke?


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Mai 2021)

auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (7. Mai 2021)

Am Schwarzen Brand?


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Mai 2021)

nö


----------



## alpenpass (8. Mai 2021)

Der Teufel soll mich holen, aber das sieht aus wie am Viehtriebtrail am Haidberg?


----------



## Mupuckl (8. Mai 2021)

oh oh, pass auf den  auf , stimmt net


----------



## alpenpass (8. Mai 2021)

... Am Schmausenbuck beim Trinkwasserbehälter hinten iss es auch nicht? . (ich bin mir sicher, ich kenn das...)


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Mai 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am Schwarzen Brand?


Von dir hätte ich mir echt mehr erwartet.  


Spoiler









						Wo bin ich ? - Bilderrätsel Frankenland
					

Naja, die Downhillstrecke dorten :D  G.:)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Garminator (8. Mai 2021)

Mann kann auch nicht immer richtig liegen.😞


----------



## Mupuckl (8. Mai 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ... Am Schmausenbuck beim Trinkwasserbehälter hinten iss es auch nicht? . (ich bin mir sicher, ich kenn das...)


nö... weiter draußen


----------



## Lusio (8. Mai 2021)

Birkensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (9. Mai 2021)

wir nähern uns der Sache ... @alpenpass Du bist den Trail gefahren (lt. strava).


----------



## Phantomas (9. Mai 2021)

Brunner Berg 🤔


----------



## Mupuckl (9. Mai 2021)

richtig


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Mai 2021)

@Garminator vielleicht versteht du jetzt mein Post #8.908 besser.
Du hattest Anfang Februar diesen Jahres genau die selbe Stelle als Rätsel eingestellt. 


Garminator schrieb:


> Manchmal versteh ich es einfach nicht. Da komm ich nicht mehr mit.
> Aber nun zum neuen Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 1204394


----------



## Garminator (9. Mai 2021)

Hab es bei deiner mail gleich erkannt. Glaube, langsam schlägt Alzheimer zu.😢
Wobei die Perspektive hatte was.


----------



## Phantomas (10. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht kann jemand weitermachen, finde leider nichts aus dem Frankenland 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> wir nähern uns der Sache ... @alpenpass Du bist den Trail gefahren (lt. strava).


Da habe ich mir 2016 2 Rippen gebrochen. Konnte das Bild wohl anscheinend posttraumatisch nicht einordnen.


----------



## Mupuckl (11. Mai 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir 2016 2 Rippen gebrochen. Konnte das Bild wohl anscheinend posttraumatisch nicht einordnen.


oha  ... na dann mach Du mal weiter....


----------



## alpenpass (12. Mai 2021)

ok. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## Lusio (12. Mai 2021)

In der Nähe von Mittelrüsselbach
Am Weg von Benzendorf nach Kirchrüsselbach


----------



## alpenpass (12. Mai 2021)

exakt


----------



## Lusio (12. Mai 2021)

Wo steht diese Bank.


----------



## Lusio (19. Mai 2021)

Keiner eine Idee?
Ich habe die Aufnahme auf der gleichen RR-Tour wie oben das Schloß gemacht.


----------



## anytime (19. Mai 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das kenne - aber ich komm nicht drauf.
Sittenbach irritiert mich, aber ich rate jetzt einfach mal: Treuf?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Mai 2021)

Ist hinter dem rundem Haus ein Spielplatz mit einer Rutsche am Hang runter?

Irgendwie meine ich da schon mal mit dem RR lang gefahren zu sein …


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2021)

Wird wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2021)

Nach Spielplatz sieht es aus ob einen Rutsche da ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Mai 2021)

Genau bekomme ich das eh nicht mehr hin. Zu der Zeit bin ich jedoch viel Rennrad im Westen von Nürnberg gefahren. Mehr bekomme ich da nicht zam


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2021)

Western passt nicht ist im NO ten


----------



## Lusio (21. Mai 2021)

Ein weiterer Tipp 
Für RR fahrer ist es eine Sackgasse


----------



## Lusio (24. Mai 2021)

Keiner eine Idee dann brechen wir ab es ist in Münzinghof nicht weit von Rupprechtstegen.


SirChickenway schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das kenne - aber ich komm nicht drauf.
> Sittenbach irritiert mich, aber ich rate jetzt einfach mal: Treuf?


Du hast Treuf geraten und warst ja nicht so weit weg mach bitte weiter


----------



## anytime (24. Mai 2021)

Und ich hab mir noch gedacht: Münzinghof kann es nicht sein wegen diesen Strassenlaternen.
Also jetzt was Leichteres aus diesem Winter ...


----------



## anytime (26. Mai 2021)

Es scheint, dass es einen Tip braucht.
Der Jacobsweg Hof-Nürnberg geht durch den Ort in dem dieses Haus steht.
Allerdings muss man einen kleinen Umweg machen um es zu sehen.
Mit dem Renner fährt man direkt dran vorbei - kann es aber leicht uebersehen.


----------



## anytime (28. Mai 2021)

Nächster Tip: der Bergfried der Burgruine, die dem Ort den Namen gibt, hat alle Kriege gut ueberstanden, dann aber hat ihn ein Blitz getroffen und zur Hälfte einstürzen lassen.


----------



## Garminator (29. Mai 2021)

Jetzt fällt der Groschen: Wildenfels.
Kam mir schon die ganze Zeit so bekannt vor.🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (29. Mai 2021)

Ja - das ist Wildenfels.


----------



## Garminator (2. Juni 2021)

So, hat etwas gedauert für ein Bild nicht direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juni 2021)

Fichtelgebirge.
Bullheadmountain South Side.


----------



## Garminator (3. Juni 2021)

Richtig. Direkt beim Schmiererweg.


----------



## Garminator (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo, jemand zuhause?🤔


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht mal aktiv markieren/zitieren?

@LeFritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal aktiv markieren/zitieren?
> 
> @LeFritzz


le wer?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Juni 2021)

Sorry. War am Lago.
Bin grade zurück.
Bild die nächsten Tage erst.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2021)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Garminator (8. Juni 2021)

Ochsenkopf, Nordabfahrt?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2021)

Ne 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf, Nordabfahrt?


Nein.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2021)

Mußte eben erst nachdenken ob ich ein passendes Bild daheim hab 
Seehaus Schlüsselstelle....also nach dem Seehaus.

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußte eben erst nachdenken ob ich ein passendes Bild daheim hab
> Seehaus Schlüsselstelle....also nach dem Seehaus.
> 
> G.


Exakt.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Exakt.



Gut, dann schau ich das ich bis morgen Vormittag mei Bild besorge. 
Ein Bild von der Stelle auf deinem Bild ist im übriegen auch im letzten Siebenstern. Mit einem Bericht zu Mountainbiken und Wandern und schädlich und gemeinsam usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2021)

Dachte man sieht mehr auf dem Bild. Aber denke da sind schon sehr viele gefahren und erkennen es doch.
Wenn net gibts halt Tips.....ist logischerweise im Fichtelgebirge 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte man sieht mehr auf dem Bild. Aber denke da sind schon sehr viele gefahren und erkennen es doch.
> Wenn net gibts halt Tips.....ist logischerweise im Fichtelgebirge
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288891
> ...


Fichtelgebirge Bocksgraben nach der Grabenquerung.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirge Bocksgraben nach der Grabenquerung.



Ging ja schnell 
Dann bist du wieder dran 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2021)

Ist das im rechten Teilstück, wo sich der Trail kurz teilt? Bin bisher immer links gefahren. Anfrage bezieht sich auf Seehaustrail.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist das im rechten Teilstück, wo sich der Trail kurz teilt? Bin bisher immer links gefahren.


Zu welchem Bild fragst Du?


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2021)

Seehaustrail


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Seehaustrail


----------



## Garminator (9. Juni 2021)

Danke, fahr dann beim nächsten Mal rechts.👍


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Danke, fahr dann beim nächsten Mal rechts.👍


Die Abzweigung ist doch unmittelbar an der Stelle...

Keiner eine Idee zu meinem Bild?

Erster Tipp: Fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Danke, fahr dann beim nächsten Mal rechts.👍



Gibt auch noch ein 3te Variante. Die geht gleich, nachdem man in die Umfahrug links gefahren bist, rechts weg. Und kommt beim kleinen Felsdächlein raus. Fallst du technisch und schwerer willst 

G.


----------



## Smithie (9. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1289013


Kann es sein, dass wir das schon mal hatten? 🤔


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir das schon mal hatten? 🤔


Das Bild sicher nicht. Aber wenn  Du es kennst, sags einfach.


----------



## Smithie (9. Juni 2021)

Leider keine Ahnung, es kommt mir nur irgendwie bekannt vor ...

Der Fels steht aber vermutlich im Nordwesten der Fränkischen .


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Leider keine Ahnung, es kommt mir nur irgendwie bekannt vor ...
> 
> Der Fels steht aber vermutlich im Nordwesten der Fränkischen .


Wenn Du den roten kreis als "Nordwesten ansehen willst, ja.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juni 2021)

Irgendwas bei Veilbronn.. Totenstein evtl oder daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Irgendwas bei Veilbronn.. Totenstein evtl oder daneben.


Recht nahe, aber nein.


----------



## hidyn (10. Juni 2021)

Zuckerhut?


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juni 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Zuckerhut?


Auch nicht. Ist im Leinleitertal.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juni 2021)

Findet das niemand raus?
Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Smithie (11. Juni 2021)

Blick auf die Traindorfer Wand vom Pavillon am Jugendzeltplatz?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juni 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Blick auf die Traindorfer Wand vom Pavillon am Jugendzeltplatz?


Exakt. Hau rein.


----------



## Smithie (11. Juni 2021)

Ich sagte ja, dass mir das bekannt vorkommt. Aber halt nicht vom Biken .

Wer hat einen Blick für Details und weiss, wo sich diese Tür befindet?


----------



## Smithie (13. Juni 2021)

Erster Tipp: östlich der A9.


----------



## Lusio (13. Juni 2021)

Das ist das Wappen der Stadt Nürnberg könnte in Hersbruck sein


----------



## Smithie (13. Juni 2021)

Nein, aber durch beide Orte fliesst derselbe Fluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juni 2021)

Laff ?


----------



## Smithie (14. Juni 2021)

Nein.

Anscheinend düsen alle vorbei auf dem Weg zur Konditorei .

Wen ich mich um 90 Grand drehe, sehe ich das hier:


----------



## Smithie (16. Juni 2021)

Hm, doch schwerer als gedacht.

Von aussen sieht das ganze dann so aus:



​Jetztat aber!


----------



## alpenpass (17. Juni 2021)

hmm, könnte es Velden sein...


----------



## alpenpass (17. Juni 2021)

jetzt bin ich sicher, Das ist Velden
altes Bild vom Schlossinnenhof.: http://www.herrensitze.com/velden.html
... ich war halt schon lang nimmer dort


----------



## Smithie (18. Juni 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich sicher, Das ist Velden
> altes Bild vom Schlossinnenhof.: http://www.herrensitze.com/velden.html
> ... ich war halt schon lang nimmer dort


Richtig! Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## alpenpass (19. Juni 2021)

na dann, wer kennt diesen schönen Ort?


----------



## Garminator (19. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung, aber der Treppenbauer hatte anscheinend ein paar Kellerbiere zuviel.


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Juni 2021)

Pretzfelder Bierkeller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2021)

Hab dich erwartet. Ist er natürlich . 
@Garminator : musste bei deiner Antwort lachen... aber das Bier dort ist wirklich gut und damit hat der Treppenbauer mein Verständnis und Nachsicht.


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Juni 2021)

Na, da mach ich mir doch gleich ein leckeres Nikl auf


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Juni 2021)

Bitte schön: 

Wo isn des?


----------



## alpenpass (20. Juni 2021)

....zum Rätsel: schwer. Hilft es, deine letzten Touren zu untersuchen?


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Juni 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> ....zum Rätsel: schwer. Hilft es, deine letzten Touren zu untersuchen?


du Fuchs 😀 ... das gilt nicht, aber Du weißt es eh


----------



## Mupuckl (21. Juni 2021)

ein bisschen aus dem Bild heraus zooooomen.... dann wird es leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2021)

Das bestätigt meinen Verdacht. Ich hab aber grade nix, daher 🤐


----------



## Mupuckl (22. Juni 2021)

noch ein Tipp gefällig? 

Ist im Stadtgebiet von Nürnberg...


----------



## rehhofer (22. Juni 2021)

Im schönen Nürnberger Osten, Unterbürger Straße bevor es Richtung Westen auf den Fuß- Radweg geht


----------



## Mupuckl (22. Juni 2021)

richtig.... it's up to you


----------



## rehhofer (23. Juni 2021)

... es war einmal vor langer, langer Zeit in einem kleinen Städtchen ...





Kleiner Tipp: auf dem Berg gab es in den 70ern und 80ern eine halblegale Moto Cross Strecke, die mir einige blaue Flecken verpasst hat.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Juni 2021)

EFFENDI.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (23. Juni 2021)

könnte Sand am Main sein?


----------



## rehhofer (24. Juni 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> könnte Sand am Main sein?


Ganz weit weg


----------



## hidyn (24. Juni 2021)

Gottvaterberg bei Auerbach in der Opf.?


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Juni 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Gottvaterberg bei Auerbach in der Opf.?


Trotz allem oberpfälzischen Grenzsteinverrückens (vgl. Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch, "Kriminaltypologie der Bayrischen Stämme") liegt Franken nicht in der Oberpfalz und auch nicht die Oberpfalz in Franken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (24. Juni 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Gottvaterberg bei Auerbach in der Opf.?


Genau der. 👍👍 Nebenbei: Von der Stadt dort hoch ist sausteil. Spannend war es mit einem 50 PS Golf Diesel und einem Hänger mit zwei Crossern drauf, überhaupt hochzukommen.


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Trotz allem oberpfälzischen Grenzsteinverrückens (vgl. Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch, "Kriminaltypologie der Bayrischen Stämme") liegt Franken nicht in der Oberpfalz und auch nicht die Oberpfalz in Franken.


Eine ähnliche Erkenntnis hatte ich am Sonntag. Auf der Wanderung zum Rauen Kulm fragte bzw. sagte ich, dass wir doch in Franken seinen. Diese Aussage wurde natürlich sofort korrigiert.


----------



## hidyn (24. Juni 2021)

Wo im Südlichen Mittelfranken ist diese Ruine?


----------



## hidyn (26. Juni 2021)

Erster Tipp: Südlicher Landkreis Roth


----------



## Phantomas (27. Juni 2021)

Burgruine Hilpoltstein 🤔


----------



## pristo (27. Juni 2021)

Wernsbacher Steinbruch?


----------



## hidyn (27. Juni 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Burgruine Hilpoltstein 🤔


Nein, aber sehr nahe.


pristo schrieb:


> Wernsbacher Steinbruch?


Nein.

Zweiter Tipp: Im Gemeindegebiet  Heideck


----------



## pristo (27. Juni 2021)

Dann könnte es der Burgstall Altenheideck sein.


----------



## hidyn (28. Juni 2021)

Genau, das ist der Burgstall in Altenheideck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (28. Juni 2021)

Wo bin ich hier? (LKrs. Roth)


----------



## pristo (30. Juni 2021)

Tipp: Diese schmucke Lokomotive steht neben dem Wassertrog.


----------



## actafool (1. Juli 2021)

Eckersmühlen - Eisenhammer.


----------



## pristo (1. Juli 2021)

actafool schrieb:


> Eckersmühlen - Eisenhammer.


Eisenhammer, Eckersmühlen stimmt. Viele schöne Trails rundrum. Du bist dran.


----------



## actafool (4. Juli 2021)

Leider nichts Anspruchsvolles.
Wo steht der steinerner Radler?


----------



## hidyn (4. Juli 2021)

Zwischen Rittersbach und Georgensgemünd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (4. Juli 2021)

Er heißt übrigens Anton 😉








						Rittersbach: Anton schaut auf die Spaziergänger
					

GEORGENSGMÜND - Alles, was Räder hat war bei der kleinen Feier rund um Anton, den Radsherrn, vertreten: vom Kinderwagen über das Tretrad bis zum Motorroller. Die Rittersbacher Dorfgemeinschaft hatte eingeladen zu diesem letzten Kapitel der 700-Jahrfeier des Jahres 2012.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## hidyn (4. Juli 2021)

Auf welchen Ort schaue ich da runter?


----------



## Smithie (4. Juli 2021)

Effendi .

Wenn ich eine Empfehlung abgeben dürfte: einen etwas anderen Bildausschnitt wählen und schon wird's rätselhafter


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2021)

Effendi. Weil die Burg jeder kennt.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juli 2021)

Wenn jetzt keiner antwortet, weil alle die Burg kennen, manövrieren wir uns in eine Patt-Situation  🤔


----------



## hidyn (5. Juli 2021)

Wenn es jeder kennt, dann kann jeder ein neues Bilderrätsel einstellen!


----------



## Mupuckl (5. Juli 2021)

damit es weitergeht.... Eglofftein


----------



## hidyn (5. Juli 2021)

Du bist dran.


----------



## Mupuckl (5. Juli 2021)




----------



## anytime (6. Juli 2021)

Zwischen Wolfsberg und Doerfles - unterhalb vom Signalstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (7. Juli 2021)

Nein.... Tipp: im Osten von Nürnberg


----------



## Lusio (7. Juli 2021)

Nähe Entenberg


----------



## Mupuckl (8. Juli 2021)

noch weiter draußen


----------



## alpenpass (8. Juli 2021)

Ich vermute mal in der Nähe von Thalheim...


----------



## Mupuckl (8. Juli 2021)

hahaha.... Du hast einen (Strava)Vorteil ... aber der Tipp ist gut


----------



## rais (8. Juli 2021)

zwischen Heldmannsberg und Aicha


----------



## Mupuckl (8. Juli 2021)

richtig... it's up to you


----------



## rais (19. Juli 2021)

ich find jetzt kein passendes Bild,
vielleicht will wer andres?


----------



## huzzel (20. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte was aus Unterfranken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (21. Juli 2021)

Im Spessart


----------



## huzzel (22. Juli 2021)

Bei Lohr


----------



## huzzel (23. Juli 2021)

OK, war Partenstein.
Der nächste bitte 🙂


----------



## hidyn (26. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte was aus Mittelfranken: Wo steht der Stuhl, mit der Krone?


----------



## pristo (27. Juli 2021)

Du befindest dich am Ort der Stille und Besinnung. Der ist neben dem Meilerplatz der Köhlerfreunde Furth/Schwanstetten.


----------



## hidyn (27. Juli 2021)

Richtig, genauer kann man es nicht beschreiben. Pristo, mach bitte weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (27. Juli 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## ragazza (28. Juli 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 1313971


Na am Rohrberg natürlich


----------



## pristo (28. Juli 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Na am Rohrberg natürlich


Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## ragazza (29. Juli 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Richtig. Du bist dran.


Bild kommt heute abend


----------



## ragazza (29. Juli 2021)

für Ortskundige natürlich ein Kinderspiel. Welcher Bach fließt zwischen dem Fotografen und der Ruine ?


----------



## pristo (29. Juli 2021)

Sehr schöne Gegend, direkt an der Grenze zu Oberbayern. Du befindest dich im Anlautertal. Im Hintergrund die Burgruine Bechthal.


----------



## ragazza (29. Juli 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Gegend, direkt an der Grenze zu Oberbayern. Du befindest dich im Anlautertal. Im Hintergrund die Burgruine Bechthal.


natürlich richtig !! Ich hätte zuerst ein anderes Bild setzen wollen. Dann habe ich gerade noch gemerkt, dass es schon 500m in Bayern ist. Das Foto ist übrigens von heute.
Pristo, mach bitte weiter.


----------



## pristo (29. Juli 2021)

Wo ist der Standort des Fotografen?


----------



## alpenpass (30. Juli 2021)

Schöne Perspektive, die mir leider nicht geläufig ist. Könnte oben bei Westhaid oder auch bei Grub sein?


----------



## Mupuckl (30. Juli 2021)

ich sach amol Güntherbühl, Tauchersreuth....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (30. Juli 2021)

Moritzberg


----------



## pristo (30. Juli 2021)

Alpenpass vermutet zu weit südlich, mupuckl zu weit nördlich. Lusio liegt richtig. 
Nürnberg von der Moritzberg/Westabfahrt, oberhalb von Haimendorf, fotografiert.
Lusio bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Lusio (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hab grad nichts passendes kann bitte wer anders Weitermachen


----------



## coast13 (30. Juli 2021)

Dann spring ich mal ein 
Zu welchem Ort gehört dieser Bahnhof?


----------



## coast13 (1. August 2021)

Hinweis: Der Anfangsbuchstabe des Ortsnamen ist auf dem Bild


----------



## alpenpass (1. August 2021)

P leinfeld..?


----------



## coast13 (1. August 2021)

Fast!
P und feld stimmt schon mal


----------



## alpenpass (1. August 2021)

Ok, ich wechsle von Mittel- nach Oberfranken und sage Pretzfeld.


----------



## coast13 (1. August 2021)

👍🏻 richtig!! 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (2. August 2021)

war ja nun nicht mehr schwer.  Was leichtes: wo steht das Kerlchen?


----------



## Mupuckl (2. August 2021)

Schloss Neunhof ?


----------



## alpenpass (2. August 2021)

Bingo


----------



## Mupuckl (2. August 2021)

und weiter gehts....


----------



## Mupuckl (3. August 2021)

brauchs an Dipp? da druntn gibts a Ordschaft mit ner leggeren Brauerei....


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> brauchs an Dipp? da druntn gibts a Ordschaft mit ner leggeren Brauerei....


EFFENDI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (3. August 2021)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> brauchs an Dipp? da druntn gibts a Ordschaft mit ner leggeren Brauerei....


sehr hilfreich…. Das könnten hunderte von Orten sein 😉…. 😃


----------



## Mupuckl (4. August 2021)

nochn Dipp: da gibts ne Quelle


----------



## Lusio (4. August 2021)

Mir kommt es wie Dorfhaus vor


----------



## Mupuckl (4. August 2021)

richtig....


----------



## Lusio (4. August 2021)

Wo steht die Bank


----------



## LeFritzz (4. August 2021)

Unter am drümmer Schdaa.


----------



## Lusio (4. August 2021)

mit an Bam draf
ober wou


----------



## Garminator (14. August 2021)

Sommerloch? Urlaubspause?


----------



## Lusio (14. August 2021)

Hab ich etwas aus den Augen verloren.
Da keine Reaktionen kommen löse ich auf.
Die Bank steht im rechten Seitental der Lillach bei den Sinterstufen an einem Wanderweg.


----------



## Lusio (14. August 2021)

Neues Rätsel wo steht dieses schöne Waschbecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Neues Rätsel wo steht dieses schöne Waschbecken?
> Anhang anzeigen 1322524




Edit. EiPäd hat sich selbständig gemacht...wollte keinen Beitrag schreiben...noch net 

G.


----------



## Lusio (14. August 2021)

Ist mir klar dass du das kennst


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist mir klar dass du das kennst



Ja denke schon, bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht 100% sicher....vielleicht schaff ichs heute ein Bild zu machen für ein neues Bild. Dann kann ich ja auflösen.

Bist du dann den Arschlochwurzeltrail weitergefahren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2021)

Hab zwar gestern vergessen ein Bild zu machen...aber grad beim Stöbern noch eins gefunden.

Ist der HansKönigbrunnen oberhalb von Nagel, bzw. Wurmloh, bzw. Mühlbühl. Wobei ich ihn beim ersten Anblick fast mit der Opferschüssel verwechselt hat 

G.


----------



## Lusio (15. August 2021)

Nagel ist schon mal gut, aber HansKönigbrunnen habe ich nicht gelesen.
ich fand dieses Schild kann aber nicht sagen ob du das meinst. Aber mach du auf jedem Fall weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Nagel ist schon mal gut, aber HansKönigbrunnen habe ich nicht gelesen.
> ich fand dieses Schild kann aber nicht sagen ob du das meinst. Aber mach du auf jedem Fall weiter.
> Anhang anzeigen 1323084




Beim sogenannten Deutschen Paradeis oder so...da wo das Glasdingens steht wo man die Landschaftsform gucken kann. Das der Brunnen so heißt, wußte ich aber auch nicht. Das hab ih erst gegoogelt 
Wäre eine gute Runde für heute, weil von dort gehts ja bergab bis zum Nagler See 

G.


----------



## Lusio (15. August 2021)

Der Stein vom Foto liegt bei der Neuwelt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Der Stein vom Foto liegt bei der Neuwelt



Der Stein liegt so 10m links von dem Schild und 10m vor dem Glasschild. Wobei die Neue Welt eigentlich erst links vom See liegt...zumindest ist da das „Ortschild“. Aber es geht ja bergab bis in die Neue Welt. Auf jedenfall komische Gegend dieses Nagel, Mühlbühl, Wurmloh 

G.


----------



## Ausreiterin (27. August 2021)

sollte dieser Thread tatsächlich hier enden... ? 
quängel... ;o)  _zwinker_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2021)

Bin ich jetzt dran? Hab ja nix mehr grhört 

G.


----------



## Lusio (27. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Aber mach du auf jedem Fall weiter.


@LB Jörg Hab ich aber gschriem


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Hab ich aber gschriem



Okese...ich geh mal suchen...hab ich voll überlesen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2021)

Puh, jetzt hätte ich fast eins aus der Oberpfalz gepostet. 

Wo ist dieser Steinbruch zu finden?







G.


----------



## Garminator (30. August 2021)

Vielleicht ein Tipp?


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2021)

Ist das in der Gegend Kirchenlamitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Tipp?



Der erste Tip wäre heut schoh gekommen. Dachte ich wart mal das WoEnd ab.

Ist so ungefähr nordöstliches Fichtelgebirge.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2021)

Noch ein Tip. Ein gutes Stück oberhalb vom Steinbruch, auf dieser Bergseite, geht einer der Fichtelgebirgswanderwege, die mit einem weißem Buchstaben in rotem Viereck markiert sind.

G.


----------



## Cubie (31. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt hätte ich fast eins aus der Oberpfalz gepostet.
> 
> Wo ist dieser Steinbruch zu finden?
> 
> ...


Was für ein klasse Foto 👍 
Weiß aber nicht wo....😩


----------



## Garminator (1. September 2021)

Ist damit der H-Weg gemeint?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ist damit der H-Weg gemeint?



Nein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Was für ein klasse Foto 👍
> Weiß aber nicht wo....😩



Danke, nach dem Hochladen hab ich erst gesehen das ich das falsche hochgeladen hab. Gibt ein schöneres, aber das taugt auch schoh 

G.


----------



## kaku (1. September 2021)

608 m NE vom CVJM-Freizeithaus


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> 608 m NE vom CVJM-Freizeithaus



Was ist das CVJM-Freizeithaus 😳

G.


----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist das CVJM-Freizeithaus 😳
> 
> G.


na dieses:


			https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNSdsRo2i35rFKMjLs-lHU4lCnjOpp9xOwFNMPU=w408-h284-k-no
		


... ein Bilderrätsel mit Bilderrätsel ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2021)

Des Gebäude kenn ich net...aber wenste sagst in welcher Ortschaft es steht, dann kämen wir der Sache näher 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

OK, dachte man kennt das ... also NE von Dörflas oder NW vom Hirschstein.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> OK, dachte man kennt das ... also NE von Dörflas oder NW vom Hirschstein.



Da man vom Hirschstein und von Dörflas aus hinfahren kann, denke ich du meinst den Richtigen. Okese du bist dran 

Ach, der Weg mit der roten Markierung und weißem Buchstaben ist in dem Fall der N-Weg.

G.


----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da man vom Hirschstein und von Dörflas aus hinfahren kann, denke ich du meinst den Richtigen. Okese du bist dran
> 
> Ach, der Weg mit der roten Markierung und weißem Buchstaben ist in dem Fall der N-Weg.
> 
> G.


Das war natürlich ergoogelt, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass ich da unbedingt mal hin muss. Da gibt's wohl noch viel mehr zu entdecken 🤩.


----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

Dann bleiben wir mal in der Gegend, vielleicht gibt's noch ein paar Inspirationen ...

Wie heißt der Berg mit dem coolen Bikeport?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2021)

Hasts Rad mit hochgetragen, das hab ich mir schon abgewöhnt 

G.


----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hasts Rad mit hochgetragen, das hab ich mir schon abgewöhnt
> 
> G.


genau weiß ich's nicht mehr, aber hintenrum konnte man's einigermaßen fahren, glaube ich ... und es wird kein Trail ausgelassen, nein!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> genau weiß ich's nicht mehr, aber hintenrum konnte man's einigermaßen fahren, glaube ich ... und es wird kein Trail ausgelassen, nein!



Niemalsnicht in 3 teufelsnahmen bist du da komplett hochgefahren 

G.


----------



## kaku (2. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Niemalsnicht in 3 teufelsnahmen bist du da komplett hochgefahren
> 
> G.


 ... wahrscheinlich nicht 🙄, ist schon soooo lange her 😇


----------



## hidyn (2. September 2021)

Du meinst bestimmt den Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (3. September 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den Berg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1333129


richtig. Du bist's ...


----------



## hidyn (3. September 2021)

Wo stehen unsere Räder?


----------



## hidyn (5. September 2021)

Erster Tipp: Fränkische Schweiz, Landkreis Bayreuth.


----------



## anytime (5. September 2021)

Da seid Ihr Pottenstein-Pegnitz gefahren? Sollte das Kuehloch (Gnomenbruennlein) sein.


----------



## hidyn (5. September 2021)

Ne, wir sind Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Klumpertal gefahren.
Du hast ja recht, Kühloch bei Hollenberg unterhalb der Burgruine. 
Dann mach Du weiter


----------



## anytime (6. September 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (7. September 2021)

Ist das im Hambachtal zwischen Griesmühle und Treuf?


----------



## anytime (7. September 2021)

Harnbachtal - Volltreffer!


----------



## Smithie (8. September 2021)

Aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett:

Wo steht diese seltsame Pfluggestalt?


----------



## Smithie (9. September 2021)

Erster Tipp:
Ladaraland ist ned weit .


----------



## hidyn (10. September 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Erster Tipp:
> Ladaraland ist ned weit .


Was ist Ladaraland? kennt nicht mal Google


----------



## Garminator (10. September 2021)

Bezug zu LeFritzz?


----------



## gandi85 (10. September 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Was ist Ladaraland? kennt nicht mal Google


Lada = Unterleinleiter   (denk ich zumindest)


----------



## Smithie (10. September 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Lada = Unterleinleiter   (denk ich zumindest)


So stimmt's.


----------



## Smithie (10. September 2021)

Zweiter Tipp:
wir befinden uns zwischen zwei "Biertälern".


----------



## Garminator (14. September 2021)

Am südlichen Ortsende von Wüstenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am südlichen Ortsende von Wüstenstein?


Richtig. Ist neben dem Friedhof von Wüstenstein.

Noch eine Klarstellung: Es gibt Obalaada (unterhalb des Bierfelsens (Kreuzstein) - Brauerei Ott) und Ündalaada (zwischen Veilbronn und Gasseldorf).

Laada allein bedeutet immer Ündalaada.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> So stimmt's.


Eben nicht.
Leinleiter == da Laada(ra) Booch.


----------



## Smithie (14. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Am südlichen Ortsende von Wüstenstein?


Wie schon der Fritz gesagt hat, Wüstenstein ist richtig.

Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Garminator (15. September 2021)

Wo steht dieser adäquate Radständer?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Wo steht dieser adäquate Radständer?




Mal ne Frage, sollt ich den kennen als Fichtelgebirgler? Der ist mir ja noch  aufgefallen   

G.


----------



## Garminator (15. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der ist mir ja noch aufgefallen


Du meinst sicher: "nicht aufgefallen". 
Als Fichtler müsstest du ihn kennen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher: "nicht aufgefallen".
> Als Fichtler müsstest du ihn kennen.



Oh ein nicht veressen  
Bin gerade nicht im Lande, mal schaun vielleicht hab ich noch ein Bild in irgendeinem Ordner im Eipäd, dann Versuche ich mal auch zu lösen 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2021)

Am Seehaus.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Am Seehaus.



Das hätte ich auch gesagt, wenn ich ein Foto parat hätte.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (15. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Am Seehaus.


Stimmt. Dein Part


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2021)




----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch gesagt, wenn ich ein Foto parat hätte.
> 
> 
> G.


"Wanni an Schmä hädd, schnupfat na."
(Karl Valentin)


----------



## Garminator (15. September 2021)

Mal wieder Laada.😁


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Mal wieder Laada.😁


Laada ist "Ündalaada". Und der Klebefelsen dort ist es nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2021)

Tip: Von dort geht's "bfailgrood aff Hobölds".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (16. September 2021)

Kreuzstein bei Obalaada.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Kreuzstein bei Obalaada.


Falsch.
Das ist der *Bierfelsen* der Brauerei Ott in Obalaada.

Mach bitte weiter, @Garminator.


----------



## Garminator (16. September 2021)

Mal etwas schwerer, hoffe ich zumindest. Teil eines allein stehenden Turmes:


----------



## Lusio (16. September 2021)

Ist das Heilig Geist in Lauf?


----------



## Garminator (16. September 2021)

Nein, weit weg.


----------



## coast13 (16. September 2021)

Meine, da schon mal gewesen zu sein… wäre dann allerdings Weinfranken… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Garminator (16. September 2021)

Schon besser.👍


----------



## coast13 (16. September 2021)

Schlossberg Turm bei Castell könnte dann die Lösung sein


----------



## Garminator (17. September 2021)

Doch nicht schwer genug.😞
Stimmt! 👍


----------



## coast13 (17. September 2021)

Bin halt kürzlich an dem Turm vorbeigekommen 😉

Weiter geht s: Wo ist dieses Ende der Durststrecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (19. September 2021)

In Behringersmühle hab ich so ein Schild, denk ich, mal gesehen (von Sachsenmühle kommend) - aber dieses hier ist wohl woanders…


----------



## coast13 (19. September 2021)

Der Ort mit dem (Mini)Biergarten liegt nordwestlich von Pottenstein, soviel als erster Tipp


----------



## Ausreiterin (19. September 2021)

Eventuell hab ich in Waidmannsgesees oder Wohlmannsgesees auch mal so ein Schild gesehen.. (der Ort überm Campingplatz mit den schönen Felsen zwischen Behringersmühle und Pottenstein)


----------



## coast13 (19. September 2021)

Weidmannsgesees is richtig! 👍🏻Bayers Einkehr heißt der Biergarten


----------



## Ausreiterin (19. September 2021)

Ok, freut mich, die Auffahrt kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.. sehr schön da :0) 

und hier was Leichtes für euch.. 


viel Spaß beim Rätseln, wird ja sicher ned lang dauern bis zur Lösung.. 
LG Lisa


----------



## Ausreiterin (21. September 2021)

Eine Idee hat wohl keiner.. 🤠 
Wenn ich dort eine kleine Pause mache, fahren jedesmal viele MTBer und auch Rennifahrer dran vorbei.. 
hinter dem Brunnen befindet sich eine kleine Quelle (hinter Gittern).. 
eine kleinere Ortschaft in der Fränkischen Schweiz.. eine schöne Nebenstrecke.. fährt man westwärts, folgt bald eine Mini-Ortschaft, in welcher manchmal die Hühner auf der Straße flanieren.. 
wenn ich jetzt noch verrate, dass sich das gesuchte Dorf im Tal befindet, hab ich’s vielleicht schon zu leicht gemacht..


----------



## Garminator (24. September 2021)

Eine ausführliche Hilfestellung. Hat mich aber nicht weiter gebracht.?😢


----------



## Ausreiterin (25. September 2021)

Ok, ich löse und bringe ein neues Rätsel in die Runde.. 
der Brunnen ist in Niederfellendorf bei Streitberg.. 
und wo in Unterfranken findet man das hier..?


----------



## Garminator (3. Oktober 2021)

Anscheinend wenig Unterfranken hier unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (12. Oktober 2021)

@Ausreiterin : gib doch mal einen Tip.


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. Oktober 2021)

Bei schweinfurt - in welcher Himmelsrichtung? 
und sorry für die Verzögerung… 🙈


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich gebs auf.. im Süden.. 

neu: Oberfranken…


----------



## Ausreiterin (14. Oktober 2021)

Also das vorherige befindet sich in der Nähe eines kleinen Aussichtsturms Richtung Westen, grob Richtung Volkach und so.. deshalb dachte ich, dass es schon jemand kennen könnte..


----------



## Garminator (16. Oktober 2021)

In der Nähe von Bamberg?


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. Oktober 2021)

Ja, Landkreis Bamberg 👍🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (16. Oktober 2021)

Ganz grob gesagt, in der -weitläufigeren! - Gegend um „den“ 50. Breitengrad herum… 🙈 (50., da gibt es so einen Parkplatz mit einem Stein mit der Inschrift 50. Bg.…) der gesuchte Ort befindet sich ein paar Kilometerchen davon entfernt…


----------



## Garminator (16. Oktober 2021)

Du meinst bestimmt den Parkplatz zwischen Roth und Windischletten?


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. Oktober 2021)

Den meine ich, ja.. 
und wo könnte der gesuchte Ort sein …?


----------



## Garminator (20. Oktober 2021)

Dank Komoot endlich gefunden. Westlich Ortsende Sassendorf.


----------



## Ausreiterin (20. Oktober 2021)

Super! 🤩👍🏼
Du bist dran @Garminator !


----------



## Garminator (21. Oktober 2021)

Dann mal wieder was Einfacheres:


----------



## r4n (21. Oktober 2021)

Das ist die Gustavsruhe am Moosbachsteig bei Warmensteinach.


----------



## Garminator (21. Oktober 2021)

Richtig. Das ging ja fix.


----------



## r4n (21. Oktober 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ging ja fix.


 Jetztbin ich dran, richtig?


----------



## r4n (21. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (21. Oktober 2021)

hohe matze


----------



## r4n (21. Oktober 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> hohe matze


 Richtig!


----------



## kaku (21. Oktober 2021)

dann mach' ich's auch leicht:


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ging ja fix.


Na, steht ja auch auf dem Schild drauf "Gustavsruhe".
Ganz nette Tour übrigens, dann an der Skischanze vorbei und über den Jägersteig.


----------



## Smithie (22. Oktober 2021)

Schlupflochfelsen im Ailsbachtal.


----------



## kaku (22. Oktober 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Schlupflochfelsen im Ailsbachtal.


perfekt 👏


----------



## Smithie (25. Oktober 2021)

Sodele.


----------



## Smithie (27. Oktober 2021)

Alle keine Ahung oder keine Lust?  🤔 

Erster Tipp: ich stehe östlich der A9 .


----------



## Garminator (27. Oktober 2021)

Könnte bei Hartenstein sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (27. Oktober 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Könnte bei Hartenstein sein?


Ja, jetzt noch den Standort bitte.


----------



## Florian (27. Oktober 2021)

In der Nähe vom Friedhof, südlich von Hartenstein?


----------



## Smithie (27. Oktober 2021)

Florian schrieb:


> In der Nähe vom Friedhof, südlich von Hartenstein?


Richtig!

Und noch etwas Landeskunde.

In Hartenstein haben sowohl die Kletterer, als auch die Biker seit 2018 zwei herbe Schläge verkraften müssen: erstens wurde die Hartensteiner Wand nach dem Septembersturm 2018 vom Eigentümer abgesperrt und darf offiziell nicht mehr beklettert werden und zweitens hat die urige Wirtschaft Zum Goldenen Lamm dichtgemacht.


----------



## Florian (27. Oktober 2021)

Vermutlich viel zu leicht und schon da gewesen, aber ein besseres hab ich gerade nicht!


----------



## Garminator (28. Oktober 2021)

Hohenstadt


----------



## actafool (28. Oktober 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Hohenstadt


Während der Osterzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2021)

Wie heißt der Trail bzw. wo befindet er sich?


----------



## Ausreiterin (30. Oktober 2021)

Östlicher Landkreis Bamberg, ggf schon in Nachbarlandkreis reinragend….? 🤔
oder  auch nordöstlich … ?


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2021)

Ganz weit daneben.😁


----------



## Florian (30. Oktober 2021)

Meine erste Idee wäre auch die Ecke Schlangenweg/Eberhardtrail gewesen


----------



## Garminator (30. Oktober 2021)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Anscheinend gibt es aber Probleme mit den Himmelsrichtungen.


----------



## anytime (30. Oktober 2021)

Dann sag ich mal Schwedensteig - auch wenn der nicht wirklich ganz weit weg ist.


----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2021)

Schwedensteig ist falsch. Florian liegt fast richtig. Nur eine Entscheidung ist gefragt. Bei den Himmeldrichtungen: Osten ist rechts, Westen ist links bei Nordausrichtung. 😜


----------



## kaku (31. Oktober 2021)

Dann Jägersteig!?


----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2021)

Nicht Jägersteig. Ist nebenan. Wobei Jägersteige gibt es mehrere. Florian war mit seinem Tipp schon richtig. Müsste sich nur entscheiden zwischen den Beiden.


----------



## kaku (31. Oktober 2021)

dann kann es ja nur einer sein ...
aber den Hinweis mit den Himmels-Richtungen verstehe ich nicht 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2021)

Ausreiterin schrieb östlich von Bamberg und Florian riet danach Schlangen- Eberhardtrail. Diese befinden sich aber westlich von Bamberg.


----------



## Ausreiterin (31. Oktober 2021)

Hi Garminator, ich stelle mal in den Raum, dass Florian das Wörtchen „auch“ nicht im Sinne von „ebenfalls (östlich)“ gemeint hat, sondern eher im Sinne von: 

Florian könnte sich (andererseits) auch vorstellen, dass es der Schlangen.. usw. ist…. 
glg von Lisa aus BA


----------



## Garminator (31. Oktober 2021)

Florian schrieb:


> Meine erste Idee wäre auch die Ecke Schlangenweg/Eberhardtrail


Daher auch, dass die Idee nicht schlecht ist. Aber eine Entscheidung ist gefragt: Welcher Trail von den Beiden ist es? 
Einer davon ist seit einiger Zeit für MTB gesperrt. Soll aber, habe ich von mehreren Bikern schon gehört, sowieso nicht so der Burner sein. Die anderen Trails in der Gegend seien deutlich interessanter.


----------



## kaku (31. Oktober 2021)

... wie damals bei der Gedichtsinterpretation im Deutschunterricht ... 😁


----------



## RudiIV (31. Oktober 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Daher auch, dass die Idee nicht schlecht ist. Aber eine Entscheidung ist gefragt: Welcher Trail von den Beiden ist es?
> Einer davon ist seit einiger Zeit für MTB gesperrt. Soll aber, habe ich von mehreren Bikern schon gehört, sowieso nicht so der Burner sein. Die anderen Trails in der Gegend seien deutlich interessanter.


Der eine ist, wohl in Teilen, seit einiger Zeit aufgrund eines Erdrutsches auch für Wanderer gesperrt. Und wird lt Forst aufgrund Naturschutz auch nicht repariert. Sehr schade. War mal was anders als die üblichen Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Garminator (1. November 2021)

Traut sich jetzt jemand zu sagen: das ist der .....trail.😜
Sonst ist das Jahr rum und wir sind immer noch beim Interpretieren.😭


----------



## Florian (1. November 2021)

Dann bleibt ja nur der Eberhardtrail, weil der Schlangenweg gesperrt ist. Den fand ich übrigens schon sehr schön. Ist natürlich kein enduro-trail, aber landschaftlich sehr schön und von der Wegführung her toll.


----------



## Garminator (1. November 2021)

Richtig. Eberhardtrail Teil 2. Schlangenweg als Alternativauffahrt zum Schotterweg ist bestimmt kurzweiliger. Aber aufgrund der Rückmeldungen bestimmt auf Jahre hin unpassierbar.


----------



## Florian (2. November 2021)

Sorry, ich kann gerade überhaupt kein geeignetes Bild finden - gebe also frei für den ersten, der eines reinstellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (3. November 2021)

Florian schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann gerade überhaupt kein geeignetes Bild finden - gebe also frei für den ersten, der eines reinstellt!


dann hau ich schnell was Leichtes für Zwischendurch rein, bis der Faden wieder Fahrt aufnimmt:
Wie heißt der Berg, den man im Hintergrund sieht ?


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> dann hau ich schnell was Leichtes für Zwischendurch rein, bis der Faden wieder Fahrt aufnimmt:
> Wie heißt der Berg, den man im Hintergrund sieht ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1366644


Kösseine im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## ragazza (3. November 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Kösseine im Fichtelgebirge?


Nein. Ganz kalt.


----------



## Lusio (4. November 2021)

Ich tippe mal auf Hesselberg


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Hesselberg


absolut korrekt. Bitte weitermachen


----------



## Lusio (5. November 2021)

Wo sitzen die Zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (6. November 2021)

Am hans.


----------



## Lusio (6. November 2021)

Der Hans bringt dir Glück du bist dran


----------



## Garminator (6. November 2021)

Was ist der Hans?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2021)

Garminator schrieb:


> Was ist der Hans?


Großer Hansgörgl - Berg bei Reichenschwand (bei Hersbruck)


----------



## Achtzig (6. November 2021)

Zur einstimmung auf düstere Zeiten :


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

Keiner ne Idee? Gefühlt war mindestens das komplette nürnberger Land da zum gucken?


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. November 2021)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee? Gefühlt war mindestens das komplette nürnberger Land da zum gucken?


In Gößweinstein?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. November 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> In Gößweinstein?
> Anhang anzeigen 1368465


Dein Bild sieht eher aus wie die Teufelskirche bei Altdorf/Grünsberg... 🤔


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. November 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Teufelskirche bei Altdorf/Grünsberg


Ja, richtig. Also lag ich wohl daneben.


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

Die Schlucht bei Grünsberg is im Winter bestimmt auch spannend mit'm Rad. Leider knapp daneben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

So hat das Ding in ganz ausgeschaut.


----------



## coast13 (7. November 2021)

Klingender Wasserfall bei Haimendorf ?


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> Klingender Wasserfall bei Haimendorf ?


Rischtisch!


----------



## coast13 (7. November 2021)

Ok 
Dann mal was aus sonnigeren Tagen ☀️🍂
Wo befinde ich mich ?


----------



## Lusio (7. November 2021)

Bei Spies


----------



## coast13 (7. November 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Bei Spies


Nein


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

Ich hätte anfangs Stein und Bein geschworen,  dass wir da am Waldrand im Frühjahr Picknick gemacht haben. Beim Spieser Ringelstein Turm...

Aber bei genauerer Betrachtung is der alte Spießer aber rot umd nicht grau


----------



## coast13 (7. November 2021)

Tipp: LK Bamberg


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2021)

Da gibt's Fernsehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (7. November 2021)

Friesener Warte


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> Friesener Warte


Jo, das kann ich gelten lassen  
Das Bild ist entstanden auf dem Weg von der Friesener Warte Richtung Wernsdorf, etwas unterhalb der Skisprung Anlage. Die hätte ich dort nie erwartet 😳


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> Jo, das kann ich gelten lassen
> Das Bild ist entstanden auf dem Weg von der Friesener Warte Richtung Wernsdorf, etwas unterhalb der Skisprung Anlage. Die hätte ich dort nie erwartet 😳


Naja.
Ich hätte gesagt "Kälberberg".


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Naja.
> Ich hätte gesagt "Kälberberg".


Kälberberg ist ja der Standort des Turms, nicht mein Standort


----------



## kaku (8. November 2021)

Welchen Sport üben denn die Leute hinter uns aus?


----------



## Ausreiterin (9. November 2021)

Gleitschirmfliegen? z.B. bei Banz? 
LG Lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (9. November 2021)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Gleitschirmfliegen? z.B. bei Banz?
> LG Lisa


nö
und den Ort braucht's natürlich schon auch dazu ... Sport und Ort sozusagen ... 😉


----------



## anytime (11. November 2021)

Segelfliegen und Lillinghof - Blick vom Frankenweg Richtung Nuernberg/Fuerth?


----------



## kaku (12. November 2021)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Segelfliegen und Lillinghof - Blick vom Frankenweg Richtung Nuernberg/Fuerth?


yes, sir 👍
your turn


----------



## anytime (12. November 2021)

ok, dann schauen wir mal ob das jemand kennt ...


----------



## ragazza (12. November 2021)

können wir als Tipp nen Landkreis haben ?


----------



## KUBIKUS (12. November 2021)

Also das ist schon arg schwer...


----------



## Achtzig (12. November 2021)

Also am moritzberg findet sich bestimmt ne stelle, die so aussieht


----------



## anytime (12. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> können wir als Tipp nen Landkreis haben ?


Es ist (gerade so noch) im Landkreis Bayreuth.


----------



## anytime (12. November 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Also das ist schon arg schwer...


Ja, aber mir haben die verwickelten Baeume so gefallen, vielleicht war da schonmal jemand und erinnert sich wenn ich mehr Tips gebe: 
Hinter mir steht eine Bank und danach geht es ca 50m senkrecht runter.


----------



## KUBIKUS (12. November 2021)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Hinter mir steht eine Bank und danach geht es ca 50m senkrecht runter.


Ich habe trotzdem keine Idee. 
Probiere mein Glück ein anderes Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (12. November 2021)

Könnte natürlich vieles sein.. am Schlossberg in Pegnitz gibts ne Stelle die so ähnlich aussieht mit einer Bank ;-)


----------



## anytime (12. November 2021)

Doempf schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich vieles sein.. am Schlossberg in Pegnitz gibts ne Stelle die so ähnlich aussieht mit einer Bank ;-)


Pegnitz ist aber nicht am Rand vom Lkr BT.
Noch ein Tip: Von der Bank schaut man direkt auf zwei Landmarken: ein Naturdenkmal und ein modernes Bauwerk.


----------



## Doempf (12. November 2021)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Pegnitz ist aber nicht am Rand vom Lkr BT.


Naja ... je nachdem wie man weit vormuliert.. Dann bin ich raus 🤷‍♂️


----------



## anytime (13. November 2021)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip: Von der Bank schaut man direkt auf zwei Landmarken: ein Naturdenkmal und ein modernes Bauwerk.


Vielleicht hilft das beim Raten: Das "moderne Bauwerk" ist der Fernmeldeturm Riegelstein.


----------



## alpenpass (15. November 2021)

Beschreibung klingt nach und Bild sieht aus wie an der schönen Aussicht, nicht weit vom Reuthof entfernt. Oberhalb des Eibenthals.


----------



## anytime (15. November 2021)

alpenpass schrieb:


> an der schönen Aussicht


Genau da ist es.


----------



## alpenpass (17. November 2021)

_Na dann, wo steht diese Bank?


_


----------



## Phantomas (20. November 2021)

Bocklbahn Radweg


----------



## alpenpass (21. November 2021)

nee, als Tipp: 
Wir sind am Gleisbett einer lange aufgelassenen Bahnstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (21. November 2021)

Gredl  Radweg ehemalige Bahnstrecke Roth -Greding


----------



## alpenpass (22. November 2021)

leider nein. Tipp 2 wir sind noch im Stadtgebiet von Nürnberg.


----------



## AnAx (22. November 2021)

Alte Ringbahnstrecke bei Erlenstegen?


----------



## alpenpass (23. November 2021)

Das ist korrekt.


----------



## alpenpass (29. November 2021)

ähmm, du bist's @AnAx


----------



## AnAx (29. November 2021)

Ups, danke für die Erinnerung 🤦‍♂️ 🤣

Was einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (1. Dezember 2021)

Schwieriger als ich dachte?
Gibt in den Dolomiten eine Felsformation gleichen Namens, bestimmt nicht so schön wie unsere fränkische 😆


----------



## anytime (1. Dezember 2021)

Kennen sicher viele und melden sich nicht, aber es soll ja weitergehen - sind die 3 Zinnen in Grossenohe.


----------



## AnAx (1. Dezember 2021)

Ist natürlich richtig, du bist


----------



## anytime (1. Dezember 2021)

Danke, also: wo bin ich?


----------



## Bagel (2. Dezember 2021)

Könnte der Weg entlang des Wasserschutzgebiets bei Mosenberg/Ranna Richtung Fischstein sein.


----------



## anytime (2. Dezember 2021)

Genau dort ist es. Mach Du bitte weiter.


----------



## Bagel (3. Dezember 2021)

Passend zur aktuellen "Lage": Wo steht die "Corona-Bank"?


----------



## Bagel (4. Dezember 2021)

Erster Tipp: Die A9 ist gerade noch östlich des Standorts.


----------



## Bagel (6. Dezember 2021)

Auflösung: Die Bank steht kurz vor der Brücke (über B2 und A9) zwischen Neudorf West  und Ost bei Pegnitz.


----------



## Bagel (6. Dezember 2021)

Neuer Versuch:
Diesen Ausblick sollten viele kennen. 
Von wo schau ich denn wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (7. Dezember 2021)

Ist das Rudolphstein da im Hintergrund? Dann stuendest Du irgendwo im Windpark bei Berg.


----------



## Bagel (8. Dezember 2021)

Nein, ist es nicht. Steh fast eine Autostunde weiter südlich auf einem Aussichtsturm westlich der A9. 
Aber es sind auch Windräder in der Nähe, gut erkannt.


----------



## Smithie (8. Dezember 2021)

Kleiner Kulm bei Körbeldorf? Standort.


----------



## Bagel (9. Dezember 2021)

Perfekt! 
Blick geht Richtung Pegnitz (Schlossberg).
Bitte mach Du weiter.


----------



## Smithie (9. Dezember 2021)

Dann weiter mit dem Blick fürs Detail:




Wo steht diese Haus aus dem Jahr 1795?


----------



## Smithie (10. Dezember 2021)

Hmm ... ein etwas grösseres Ausschnitt:


----------



## AnAx (10. Dezember 2021)

In Betzenstein, Hauptstraße/Schmidbergstraße 🍻


----------



## Smithie (10. Dezember 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> In Betzenstein, Hauptstraße/Schmidbergstraße 🍻


Richtig!

Es handelt sich um die ehemalige Brauerei Wagner (bis 1986), das Gebäude hätte eigentlich 2018 abgerissen werden sollen, steht aber immer noch.


----------



## AnAx (10. Dezember 2021)

Stand am Wochenende zufällig gerade davor, daher 😂

Wo weht diese Frankenfahne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (12. Dezember 2021)

Braucht es einen Tipp?


----------



## AnAx (13. Dezember 2021)

Liegt an der via imperii 🤔 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Garminator (13. Dezember 2021)

Geißkirche Hohenstadt?


----------



## AnAx (13. Dezember 2021)

Gebäudeart stimmt grob, aber weiter Nord/Nord/Östlich 😌


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2021)

Das Gebäude neben/hinter der Flagge gehört zu einer Burg, im nahen Umfeld liegen noch vier weitere Festungsanlagen.


----------



## AnAx (15. Dezember 2021)

Unterhalb des Standorts liegt ein Kurpark mit Kneippanlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (15. Dezember 2021)

Dann bin ich sicher: Burgruine Hohenberneck


----------



## AnAx (15. Dezember 2021)

Genauer gesagt bei der Marienkapelle Hohenberneck, aber du bist 😎


----------



## alpenpass (17. Dezember 2021)

Nun gut, wo war ich hier diesen Sommer?


----------



## anytime (18. Dezember 2021)

Wenn keiner mitraetseln will: Burgruine Wildenfels.


----------



## Garminator (18. Dezember 2021)

Es liegt nicht am fehlenden Willen, sondern an geeigneten Bildern. 😭


----------



## alpenpass (18. Dezember 2021)

Ja, ist schwierig geworden mit Bildern von Orten, die noch nicht dran waren und trotzdem einen geeigneten Wiedererkennungswert besitzen...
How ever, Wildenfels stimmt natürlich,  Sir, du bist's.


----------



## anytime (18. Dezember 2021)

Dann bring ich mal was aus einer anderen Ecke - und damit vielleicht mal einen stillen Mitleser ins Spiel.
Wo bin ich?


----------



## Phantomas (19. Dezember 2021)

Leienfels 🤔


----------



## anytime (19. Dezember 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Leienfels


Nein, andere Ecke.


----------



## Phantomas (19. Dezember 2021)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Nein, andere Ecke.


Welche Ecke , links oder rechts davon !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (20. Dezember 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Welche Ecke , links oder rechts davon !


Drueber - Landkreis Kulmbach.


----------



## Phantomas (20. Dezember 2021)

Burgruine Nordeck 😊 Stadtsteinach !


----------



## anytime (20. Dezember 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Burgruine Nordeck 😊 Stadtsteinach !


Genau! Dann mach Du bitte weiter.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2021)

Wo ist das Baumhaus 🤔


----------



## r4n (21. Dezember 2021)

Am Fuße des Ochsenkopfes in Bischofsgrün?


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Am Fuße des Ochsenkopfes in Bischofsgrün?


Wusste das es ziemlich leicht ist , hätte nix anderes 😒 kannst weitermachen!


----------



## r4n (21. Dezember 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Wusste das es ziemlich leicht ist , hätte nix anderes 😒 kannst weitermachen!


Naja, wenn der Richtige kommt, gehts bei jedem Bild schnell 

Wie heißt diese Wand?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2021)

Schallmauer...aber da müßte jetzt Schnee liegen 🤔

G.


----------



## r4n (21. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schallmauer...aber da müßte jetzt Schnee liegen 🤔
> 
> G.


Top! Da liegt jetzt sicher Schnee, aber leider schon wieder weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Top! Da liegt jetzt sicher Schnee, aber leider schon wieder weniger.



Was heißt leider  Wenn ich die Wand sehe, bekomme ich schon vom Bild dicke Unterarme 
Blöderweise kann ich erst am Freitag ein neues Bild reinstellen 😳

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2021)

Entwarnung, hab eben meine Mails durchforscht und eins endeckt. Wo steht dieser Kuchen 🍰
Man beachte den markanten Hubbl im Hintergrund 

Und noch ein Info zum letzten Bild, das ist oben am Rudolfstein.





G.


----------



## r4n (21. Dezember 2021)

Gänskopfhütte mit Rauhen Kulm im Hintergrund 

Leider heißt, dass der Schnee nicht mehr so gut zum Skaten reicht. Das aber mehr um den Ochsenkopf.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Gänskopfhütte mit Rauhen Kulm im Hintergrund
> 
> Leider heißt, dass der Schnee nicht mehr so gut zum Skaten reicht. Das aber mehr um den Ochsenkopf.



Richtig, also das Bild...jetzt biste schoh wieder dran 

Mittlerweile kann ich auf Schnee verzichten....und auf Kälte sowieso 

G.


----------



## r4n (21. Dezember 2021)

Ok, wo ist dieser Stein?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

Der Fürstenstein....als Ort würd ichs jetzt mal Brandholz zuordnen 🤔

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4n (22. Dezember 2021)

Du kennst dich aber gut aus! Die Gegend da hinten hat mir aber Trail-mässig nicht so gefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1390980Du kennst dich aber gut aus! Die Gegend da hinten hat mir aber Trail-mässig nicht so gefallen.



Bin ja aus dem Fichtelgebirge  Ja Richtung Fürstenstein fahr ich auch eher selten, der Trail ist zu anstrengend 





Dann schau ich mal ob ich ein Bild finde, wenn net dann gibts morgen was 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

Hab tatsächlich schnell was gefunden....müßten viele kennen 






G.


----------



## r4n (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich enthalte mich jetzt mal aber Du solltest den Dateinamen des Bildes ändern


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich jetzt mal aber Du solltest den Dateinamen des Bildes ändern



Irgendwie bekomme ich das gerade net hin  😳

Also net danach gucken 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab tatsächlich schnell was gefunden....müßten viele kennen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1390983
> ...


Ruine Epprechtstein… 
Eigentlich zu einfach, wenn man ebenfalls aus dem Fichtelgebirge ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ruine Epprechtstein…




Logisch...du bist dran 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Logisch...du bist dran
> 
> G.


 Na endlich, also dass ich hier mal einen Beitrag richtig erraten habe. 

Wo bin ich hier, im Fichtelgebirge?





Schon mal schöne Festtage, frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch gewünscht.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

Geschickt fotogrphiert, deswegen hab ich nur eine Ahnung 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich nur eine Ahnung


Kennst Du bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Kennst Du bestimmt.



Ich sag mal, wennste den Kopf nach rechts drehst, dann siehste nen kleinen Drop, so 1m hoch  Bei dem die Schwierigkeit ansich das stehenbleiben danach ist 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, wennste den Kopf nach rechts drehst, dann siehste nen kleinen Drop, so 1m hoch  Bei dem die Schwierigkeit ansich das stehenbleiben danach ist
> 
> G.


Ja, genau…,  also es ist die Ruine???
Oder vielleicht weiß es noch wer hier in der Runde.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ja, genau…,  also es ist die Ruine???
> Oder vielleicht weiß es noch wer hier in der Runde.



Ich warte mal bis morgen. Da hab ich dann auch wieder ein Bild zur Verfügung...glaub ich.
Sonst geht ja alles zu schnell hier 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht ist dieses Foto einfacher, also wo waren wir da?


----------



## Lusio (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde sagen hier


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2021)

Ja, sieht stark nach dem Felsen aus   






G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Dezember 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen hierAnhang anzeigen 1391170


Ja, richtig! 
War am Ochsenkopf 
P.S. mein voriges Bild zeigte Ruine Hirschstein, in der Nähe des Großen Kornbergs.

Your turn..


----------



## Lusio (22. Dezember 2021)

Wo stehe ich hier


----------



## Achtzig (22. Dezember 2021)

Moritzberg, am Fuß der 'Nordwand'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (22. Dezember 2021)

Nordöstlich, aber das past du bist dran


----------



## Achtzig (22. Dezember 2021)

Is das Bild von heute? So gegen halb 3? Da stand nämlich genau da einer mit Ratt. Bild muss ich mich nun aber anstrengen und tief kramen


----------



## Lusio (22. Dezember 2021)

ne vom 23.11. da war auch Sonne


----------



## Achtzig (22. Dezember 2021)

Wär aber ein witziger Zufall... 

Also Obacht, ich hab was


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Burg Hohenstein?


----------



## Achtzig (23. Dezember 2021)

Rischtisch! Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Frankenland, ich habe ein Problem!
Es ist mir sehr unangenehm, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie im Frankenland auf Tour war.
Habe also auch keine Fotos von eurer Gegend. Komme aus dem Münchener Raum. Jetzt mal eben für das Foto schnell rauffahren, würde ich natürlich sehr gerne machen, aber aus familiären Gründen muss ich mich morgen in die entgegengesetzte Richtung aufmachen 
Ich kann also anbieten, ein nicht-Frankenland-Bildchen (dann natürlich keins aus Oberbayern) bereitzustellen, oder jemand anderes macht weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2021)

Um mal das Bild aus Beitrag 9325 aufzulösen, es ist am Hirschstein am Nordweg 
Hier das Mäuerchen mal in Benutzung....






G.


----------



## hidyn (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich mal weiter, für @Mauntnbaiker.
Was leichtes zum Jahresabschluss: Auf welchen See schaue ich?


----------



## Florian (30. Dezember 2021)

Happburger Stausee?


----------



## hidyn (30. Dezember 2021)

Nein


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2021)

Großer Brombachsee?


----------



## pristo (30. Dezember 2021)

Wahrscheinlich der einzige fränkische See auf dem ein Personenschiff verkehrt.


----------



## hidyn (30. Dezember 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Großer Brombachsee?


Na klar, ist richtig 

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr🍀


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich der einzige fränkische See auf dem ein Personenschiff verkehrt.


Da war ich mal. Mega schön dort... 

Wünsche ebenfalls allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 🍀


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer. 
Der Sonnenuntergang gibt ja eigentlich schon eine Himmelsrichtung vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2021)

Schüssel am Waldstein 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schüssel am Waldstein
> 
> G.


Jaaaa, richtig!  Für Dich war es mal wieder zu einfach. 

Your turn.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2021)

Dann werd ich mal recht einfach weitermachen.
Wo befindet sich diese nagelneue Glühweintrinkbalancierstaange🍷🔥







G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Dezember 2021)

Habe gar keine Idee, wo es sein könnte.


----------



## Lusio (31. Dezember 2021)

Sieht wie Schneeberg aus


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Sieht wie Schneeberg aus



Richtig, gut am Schnee erkannt 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Dezember 2021)

Ah, stimmt. Verdammt!


----------



## Lusio (2. Januar 2022)

Wo bin ich da Heute gewesen.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2022)

unter der ex Stomleitung bei Heroldsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (3. Januar 2022)

Richtig du bist dran


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2022)

Von gestern Nachmittag


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2022)

Ich schaue immer von der anderen Seite nach Nbg


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2022)

Es ist der Kugelfangberg am  ex Panzerschießstand der Amerikaner Tennenlohe/Erlangen
Du bist


----------



## Lusio (18. Januar 2022)

Geht es hier weiter?


----------



## KUBIKUS (18. Januar 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Geht es hier weiter?


Vielleicht startest Du einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (18. Januar 2022)

@Milan0 wäre bestimmt nicht böse, sollte er derjenige sein, der dran ist.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2022)

Oha, ich habe das doch nicht gelöst. Ich kann morgen mal im Fotoarchiv wühlen oder jemand der Lust hat kann gerne ein Bild posten.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Januar 2022)

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher. Aber vielleicht ist Nürnberg ja die Lösung.


----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2022)

Ich mach mal weiter wo ist das


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2022)

Also wenn es das ist was ich denke, dann wird es wohl keiner lösen 

G.


----------



## Lusio (19. Januar 2022)

Ich habe noch ne bessere Aufnahme die reiche ich nach wenn es keiner weiß.


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. Januar 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach zu schwer zu erraten.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2022)

Das is doch einfach: du bist in ner schneehölle.


----------



## Lusio (20. Januar 2022)

Das gleiche Motiv einige Tage später.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2022)

Ja das ist eindeutig am Ende vom Magicwoodwaschlappentrail, den du aber wahrscheinlich nicht kennen wirst 
Kann aber noch net auflösen, weil ich wahrscheinlich kein Folgebild hab...muß mal gucken....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2022)

Oke, hab ein Bild gefunden...wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ichs net schohmal gopostet hab

Um den Ort des Bildes zu bechreiben würde ich sagen, ein kleines Stück unterhalb vom Eiswasserfall am Oko.

G.


----------



## r4n (20. Januar 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Magicwoodwaschlappentrail


Du könntest mir das mal erklären…


----------



## Lusio (20. Januar 2022)

Genau richtig für dich als Lokal wohl kein Problem. Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Genau richtig für dich als Lokal wohl kein Problem. Mach bitte weiter.




Okese, dann hoffe ich mal das ich das Bild noch nicht verwendet hab.

@r4n : Südseite nach Bigrü

Wo liegt diese Moosblock:







G.


----------



## r4n (20. Januar 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Südseite nach Bigrü


Bigrü wäre Nord? Ich sehe schon, du musst mir mal das Gebiet vor meiner Haustüre zeigen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2022)

r4n schrieb:


> Bigrü wäre Nord? Ich sehe schon, du musst mir mal das Gebiet vor meiner Haustüre zeigen



Stimmt Nord  ...der Bereich ist aber auch immer sönnig 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Januar 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Okese, dann hoffe ich mal das ich das Bild noch nicht verwendet hab.
> 
> @r4n : Südseite nach Bigrü
> 
> ...


Direkt am Fichtelsee (westliche Seite) im Fichtelgebirge. 
Nicht wahr?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Direkt am Fichtelsee (westliche Seite) im Fichtelgebirge.
> Nicht wahr?



Stimmt....Ob die Seite die westliche Seite ist kann ich jetzt garnicht sagen. Aber wird schon so sein 
Bin ansich das kurze Stück Wanderweg direkt am Fichtelsee nur gefahren weil sie da haufenweise Bauwerke für einen Erlebnisweg zur Zeit aufbauen und dann kommt man in den Wanderweg rein.
Von dem Felsen kann man übriegens auch runterfahren 

Du darfst weitermachen 

G.


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2022)

An welcher Stelle befinde ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (21. Januar 2022)

Nusshardt


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Nusshardt


Richtig!!! 
War wahrscheinlich zu einfach.


----------



## Lusio (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hab gerade kein Foto mach bitte jemand anders weiter


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, dann einfach hier weiter…


----------



## Smithie (21. Januar 2022)

Schneeberg, Abzweig H-Weg zum Rudolfstein?


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Schneeberg, Abzweig H-Weg zum Rudolfstein?


Nein. Der Blick zeigt den Osten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (21. Januar 2022)

Ist das in der Naehe der Rotmainquelle?


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2022)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Ist das in der Naehe der Rotmainquelle?


Wäre viel zu weit im Westen. 
Das wäre ein kleiner Tipp.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Januar 2022)

.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Januar 2022)

Ein weiterer Tipp, es liegt im nordöstlichen Teil des Fichtelgebirges.


----------



## coast13 (23. Januar 2022)

Kornberg, Blick nach Norden Richtung Rehau? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Januar 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Kornberg, Blick nach Norden Richtung Rehau? 🤷‍♂️


Kornberg ist richtig. Der Blick geht eher in Richtung Tschechien, aber sicherlich etwas an Rehau vorbei. 
Du kannst nun übernehmen.


----------



## coast13 (23. Januar 2022)

Ok…  mich haben ja die Windräder auf die Spur geführt 

Dann mal zurück in die „Fränkische“
Wo steh ich?


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Januar 2022)

Staffelberg, also irgendwo da?


----------



## LinkeT (24. Januar 2022)

An der Hardt mit Blick auf Oberzaunsbach?


----------



## coast13 (24. Januar 2022)

ThomasLinke schrieb:


> An der Hardt mit Blick auf Oberzaunsbach?


Richtig! 👍🏻
Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LinkeT (25. Januar 2022)

Alles klar. 👍
Viele Bilder hab ich aktuell nicht... aber hui da is doch eins.
Wo ist diese schöne Allee?


----------



## LinkeT (27. Januar 2022)

keiner eine Idee? 
Tipp,  gehört zur gemeinde Pottenstein


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Januar 2022)

War da mal wandern aber diese Allee, die bin ich scheinbar nicht entlang gelaufen.


----------



## anytime (27. Januar 2022)

Ist das von Kuehlenfels ins Klumpertal runter am Abzweig zur Mariengrotte?


----------



## LinkeT (27. Januar 2022)

100 Punkte


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2022)

Na, um das sicher zu erkennen, muss man schon ein besonderer "Hollamöffl" oder "Scholl-Leiten-Renner" sein, oder?


----------



## anytime (27. Januar 2022)

Wo wurde dieser ehemals schoene Weg so "verbessert"?
(In der Gemeinde dort leider kein Einzelfall - und eines der low-lights 2021)


----------



## Smithie (27. Januar 2022)

Im Hintergrund sieht man den Röthelfels.
Könnte auf dem Weg zwischen Ühleinsdorf und Sattelmansburg sein.


----------



## coast13 (28. Januar 2022)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Wo wurde dieser ehemals schoene Weg so "verbessert"?
> (In der Gemeinde dort leider kein Einzelfall - und eines der low-lights 2021)


Hier ein „vorher“ Bild, Aufnahme v 3.4.2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (28. Januar 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hier ein „vorher“ Bild, Aufnahme v 3.4.2021
> Anhang anzeigen 1410181


Und vermutlich auch noch mit unserem Steuergeld finanziert! 









						Streit um Ausbau von Bayerns Feldwegen
					

Viele der 200.000 Kilometer Feldwege in Bayern sind kaputt und zu schmal für große Maschinen. Darum soll ein modernes Wegenetz entstehen, mit breiten Trassen für schwere Schlepper. Naturschützer warnen vor einer Asphaltierung der Landschaft.




					www.br.de
				











						Asphaltierung von Feldwegen: Chancen und Probleme
					

Der Ausbau von Bayerns Flurwegen sorgt für Aufregung bei Bürgern und Naturschützern: charmante Feldwege könnten zu Asphalt-Autobahnen werden. Tourismus und Freie Wähler dagegen sprechen sich für einen Ausbau der Wege aus.




					www.br.de
				




Da geht es zwar um asphaltierte Strassen, aber in den bayerischen Voralpen wird auch Schotterstrassenausbau massiv subventioniert.

Aber genung OT: @SirChickenway liege ich richtig?


----------



## anytime (28. Januar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> @SirChickenway liege ich richtig?


Ja, klar - mach weiter.


----------



## Smithie (28. Januar 2022)

Weiter geht's:


----------



## ploerre (28. Januar 2022)

Raumhöhle https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/49.63922/11.48942


----------



## Smithie (28. Januar 2022)

Das ging ja schnell! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## ploerre (28. Januar 2022)

Auf welchem Berg stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (29. Januar 2022)

Himmeldunkberg


----------



## ploerre (29. Januar 2022)

Richtig, mit Blick aufs Militärsperrgebiet Wildflecken.


----------



## kaku (29. Januar 2022)

ploerre schrieb:


> Richtig, mit Blick aufs Militärsperrgebiet Wildflecken.


Endlich mal wieder was aus Unterfranken ... ist hier viel zu selten


----------



## kaku (29. Januar 2022)

Wo gibt's so tolle Sonnenuntergänge?


----------



## Smithie (29. Januar 2022)

Krögelstein?


----------



## kaku (30. Januar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Krögelstein?


nein


----------



## hidyn (30. Januar 2022)

Pottenstein?


----------



## kaku (30. Januar 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Pottenstein?


Trefferstein !!! Du bist's ...


----------



## hidyn (30. Januar 2022)

Wo stehe ich da?


----------



## kaku (30. Januar 2022)

Kösseine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Januar 2022)

kaku schrieb:


> Kösseine


So ist es wohl. Wahrscheinlich kannst Du weitermachen.


----------



## hidyn (31. Januar 2022)

kaku schrieb:


> Kösseine


Na klar, kannst weitermachen!


----------



## kaku (31. Januar 2022)

Wer hier parkt, trinkt was? 
(hoffentlich nur als Beifahrer!)


----------



## coast13 (31. Januar 2022)

Bier ?


----------



## kaku (31. Januar 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Bier ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1412029


Schon mal sehr gut ... aber welches?


----------



## coast13 (31. Januar 2022)

Bin raus! Dachte zuerst an den Senftenberger Keller, aber das ist es nicht


----------



## LinkeT (1. Februar 2022)

Nikl Pretzfelder Keller?


----------



## LinkeT (1. Februar 2022)

Oh doch nicht...Selber gemerkt


----------



## ploerre (1. Februar 2022)

Hönig Tiefenellern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaku (1. Februar 2022)

ploerre schrieb:


> Hönig Tiefenellern?


neiiiiiin


----------



## kaku (1. Februar 2022)

Der Parkplatz hat schon auch einen Bezug zum Thema "Mountainbike" ...


----------



## kaku (2. Februar 2022)

etwa 2 km von hier ist der Einstieg zu einem offiziellen, gebauten Trail. Der heißt so ähnlich wie das Bier ...


----------



## kaku (4. Februar 2022)

Der Parkplatz auf dem Foto ist auch das Ziel eines offiziellen Bike-Shuttle-Bus in Franken ...


----------



## kawamaha (4. Februar 2022)

kaku schrieb:


> Wer hier parkt, trinkt was?





??


----------



## kaku (4. Februar 2022)

kawamaha schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1414305
> ??


perfekt gelöst - du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawamaha (4. Februar 2022)

Schwere Geburt...
Wo hab ich da meine Füß reingetunkt?


----------



## kawamaha (5. Februar 2022)

Von dem Ort sind es ca. 4km zur Grenze von Franken und es ist auf komoot mit einem "Punkt" vermerkt


----------



## Lusio (5. Februar 2022)

Sieht wie Fichtelgebirge Steinwald aus


----------



## kawamaha (5. Februar 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Sieht wie Fichtelgebirge Steinwald aus


steinwald wär aber oberpfalz, oder?
Fichtel is richtig, aber halt in Oberfranken...


----------



## kawamaha (5. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich mich umdrehe schauts so aus:


----------



## kawamaha (6. Februar 2022)

lag auf der Tour vom Klausenturm Richtung Ochsenkopf...


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2022)

Ist es der Gesundheitsbrunnen


----------



## kawamaha (7. Februar 2022)

Ne, der heißt anders...


----------



## kawamaha (7. Februar 2022)

kawamaha schrieb:


> Ne, der heißt anders...


nämlich Moosknockbrunnen




__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## kawamaha (7. Februar 2022)

Dann probier ichs mal mim anderen Franggen:
Wo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawamaha (8. Februar 2022)

Main... Unterfranken...


----------



## kawamaha (10. Februar 2022)

...wäre Erlabrunn gewesen...
Ich geb ab...


----------



## KUBIKUS (11. Februar 2022)

Wo bin ich hier, bzw. welchen Berg sehen wir vor uns?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Februar 2022)

"A See, wo ma's andere Ufer ned siacht, ist ka See, sonan a Mea. Und a Mea mog I ned." (Sir Quickly in "Irgendwie und Sowieso").

A Berg, der kan Gipfel hod, is ka Berg, sondern a Hügel.


----------



## LinkeT (11. Februar 2022)

Staffelberg wenn man von hinten kommt?


----------



## KUBIKUS (11. Februar 2022)

ThomasLinke schrieb:


> Staffelberg wenn man von hinten kommt?


Richtig!!!


----------



## KUBIKUS (11. Februar 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> A Berg, der kan Gipfel hod, is ka Berg, sondern a Hügel.


Teile es doch besser genau so und wortwörtlich der zuständigen Behörde/Amt/Person mit. Vielleicht wird der Staffelberg dann auf Staffelhügel umbenannt.


----------



## LinkeT (11. Februar 2022)

An welchen Aussichtspunkt steht diese Bank?


----------



## LinkeT (15. Februar 2022)

Das ist der Blick in die andere Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (15. Februar 2022)

Zwischenfrage: Frankenwald?


----------



## LinkeT (15. Februar 2022)

Leider nicht. Region Fränkische


----------



## Doempf (15. Februar 2022)

Ist das Püttlach?


----------



## Kirkwood (15. Februar 2022)

Stille Aussicht? Das müsste die Abzweigung nach Gößweinstein zwischen Muggendorf und Behringersmühle sein.


----------



## LinkeT (15. Februar 2022)

100 Punkte


----------



## Kirkwood (15. Februar 2022)

Vermutlich zu einfach, aber mangels Alternativen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (15. Februar 2022)

Kirkwood schrieb:


> Stille Aussicht? Das müsste die Abzweigung nach Gößweinstein zwischen Muggendorf und Behringersmühle sein.


Für 100 Punkte hätte es "Sachsenmühle" heissen müssen.


----------



## LinkeT (15. Februar 2022)

Hat scho bassd so. Der gesuchte Aussichtspunkt war die "Stille Aussicht"


----------



## ploerre (15. Februar 2022)

Kirkwood schrieb:


> Vermutlich zu einfach, aber mangels Alternativen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1421022




Klaussteinkapelle bei der Burg Rabenstein  





__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Kirkwood (15. Februar 2022)

ploerre schrieb:


> Klaussteinkapelle bei der Burg Rabenstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig!


----------



## ploerre (15. Februar 2022)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## bärlein (16. Februar 2022)

Dillberg?


----------



## ploerre (16. Februar 2022)

nein


----------



## ploerre (17. Februar 2022)

kleiner hint..


----------



## ploerre (17. Februar 2022)

hmm okay..


----------



## hidyn (19. Februar 2022)

Könnte vielleicht, Kreuzberg in der Rhön sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (19. Februar 2022)

Oder Walberla


----------



## ploerre (20. Februar 2022)

Kreuzberg ist richtig


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

Zu welcher Stadt gehört diese Mauer?


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Februar 2022)

Coburg?


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

Nein!


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (20. Februar 2022)

Nürnberg?


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

auch nicht


----------



## ploerre (20. Februar 2022)

Sesslach


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

Nein, weiter Südlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (20. Februar 2022)

Weißenburg


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

Richtig, du kannst weitermachen.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Februar 2022)

Wo stehe ich


----------



## Lusio (23. Februar 2022)

In Kalchreth beim Spielplatz am Kirschgarten


----------



## OldSchool (23. Februar 2022)

Ja man. Du bist dran


----------



## Lusio (24. Februar 2022)

Wo stehe ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2022)

Im Wald 

G.


----------



## Lusio (25. Februar 2022)

Ne aber du kennst es sicher


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ne aber du kennst es sicher



Hmmh, bestimmt. Eine Möglichkeit wäre am Okogipfel, hinter der Liftanlage.

G.


----------



## Lusio (25. Februar 2022)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit ist es aber nicht


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Februar 2022)

Hohe Matza?


----------



## Lusio (25. Februar 2022)

Nein LB Jörg war schon rel. nah dran


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2022)

Es könnte auch noch am Weg unterhalb vom Wahrzeichen sein, nach den Steintreppen.

G.


----------



## Lusio (25. Februar 2022)

Das ist ehr weiter weg


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2022)

Nur um sicherzugehen, bei meinen ersten Versuch meinte ich das ober und das untere Felsenfeld zusammen. Also auch das links vom Eiswasserfall.
Es ist einfach nicht wirklich was markantes auf dem Bild...und dazu noch der blöde Schnee 

G.


----------



## Lusio (25. Februar 2022)

Das habe ich auch so gesehen.
Aber es gibt da noch ein Geröllfeld beim Zaun vom Funkturm da stehe ich. Aber du warst so nah dran deshalb mach bitte weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2022)

Auf das direkt unterm Zaun vom Funkturm wäre ich nicht gekommen. Drum nur so viele kleine Steine auf dem Bild 

Dann mach ich mal was mittelschweres. Wo ist diese S3+ Sandsteintreppe?








G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Tip. Es ist im Landkreis Bayreuth und die umgefallenen Bäume sind neu.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2022)

Ganz vergessen vorgestern einen neuen Tip anzubrinegen 
Deswegen gleich der ultimative Tip....das Bild wurde auf einem Abschnitt vom Jean Paul Weg gemacht.

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (9. März 2022)

Teufelsloch bei Oberwaiz


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2022)

haywood_floyd schrieb:


> Teufelsloch bei Oberwaiz



Jetzt wollt ich gerade auflösen  😀 
Genau, das Teufelsloch isses  ...du bist dran.

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (14. März 2022)

Bild kommt noch, muss erstmal was passendes finden. Gar nicht mal so leicht.


----------



## haywood_floyd (14. März 2022)

Von hier hat man einen grandiosen Ausblick über das ..... -Land


----------



## haywood_floyd (16. März 2022)

Ein Tip, der Hügel am Horizont in der Mitte des Bildes ist der Ochsenkopf, links daneben der Schneeberg.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. März 2022)

Sechsämterland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haywood_floyd (17. März 2022)

Das Sechsämterland sieht man von hier nicht, liegt vom Standpunkt hinter dem Ochsenkopf. Ochsenkopf ist mittig, Schneeberg links. Somit blick gen Osten, Standpunkt ist westlich vom Ochsenkopf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2022)

Die kleinen Waldhügel die man links im Bild sieht, fährt man, wenn man davor von rechts nach links fährt Richtung Kulmbach?

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (17. März 2022)

Kulmbach liegt links ausserhalb vom Bild, also ja. Noch ein Tip, es gab dort mal einen Skihang mit Schlepp-Lift. Lift steht noch, aber ist nicht mehr in Betrieb.


----------



## r4n (17. März 2022)

Naja, Du bist irgendwo da:





Also Bischofsgrün, Birnstengel, dann noch weiter weg kommt Bad Berneck, Marktschorgast, Gefrees.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2022)

haywood_floyd schrieb:


> Kulmbach liegt links ausserhalb vom Bild, also ja. Noch ein Tip, es gab dort mal einen Skihang mit Schlepp-Lift. Lift steht noch, aber ist nicht mehr in Betrieb.



Dacht ichs mir doch das ich den Hügel kenne  Jetzt müßt ich nur überlegen was ich da links für Hugl sehe, wenn ich auf der Straße nach Kulmbach fahre 

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (17. März 2022)

Noch ein Tipp, es gibt nicht weit vom Standpunkt des Fotografen (Umkreis ca. 100m) auch einen offiziellen Startplatz für Paraglider und Drachen. Der Standpunkt ist an der Grenze Landkreis KU zu Weismain. Somit steh ich am .... und schau über's ....-Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haywood_floyd (17. März 2022)

r4n schrieb:


> Naja, Du bist irgendwo da:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1439411
> 
> Also Bischofsgrün, Birnstengel, dann noch weiter weg kommt Bad Berneck, Marktschorgast, Gefrees.


Könnte hinkommen, die Blickrichtung zu meinem Standpunkt könnte passen, irgendwo da hinten am Horizont. Von Bischofsgrün zum Standpunkt des Bildes sagt Google ca. 45km


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2022)

Frau sagt eben, könnte Görauer Anger sein...was immer das auch ist 

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (18. März 2022)

Richtig, Görauer Anger mit Blick übers Kulmbacher-Land Richtung Fichtelgebirge. Du bist dran.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2022)

haywood_floyd schrieb:


> Richtig, Görauer Anger mit Blick übers Kulmbacher-Land Richtung Fichtelgebirge. Du bist dran.



Mist...wo soll ich jetzt ein Bild herbekommen...mal gucken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2022)

Hab tatsächlich was aufgestöbert 





G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (18. März 2022)

Links unten im Tal ist der Weißenstädter See?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2022)

haywood_floyd schrieb:


> Links unten im Tal ist der Weißenstädter See?



Korrekt...hab extra das Bild genommen wo er nicht zu sehen ist 

G.


----------



## haywood_floyd (21. März 2022)

Dann sag ich mal irgendwo am Waldstein, wo genau kann ich nicht sagen. War nur einmal mit dem Bike da oben. War gut, vor allem die Abfahrt über einen Trail nach Weißenstadt.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2022)

haywood_floyd schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal irgendwo am Waldstein, wo genau kann ich nicht sagen. War nur einmal mit dem Bike da oben. War gut, vor allem die Abfahrt über einen Trail nach Weißenstadt.



Ja, Waldstein laß ich schoh gelten. Ist ein kleines Steinbruchplateau recht nah vom Gipfel.

G.


----------



## Doempf (30. März 2022)

Ich frag einfach mal so frei, geht's hier weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach mal so frei, geht's hier weiter?


Stell halt ein Bild ein


----------



## Mupuckl (31. März 2022)

Damit es weitergeht. Ich hätte eins parat  ......


----------



## Mupuckl (1. April 2022)

Tipp? Nördlich von Nürnberg....


----------



## TenSor86 (1. April 2022)

Könnte Kalchreuth sein


----------



## Mupuckl (1. April 2022)

nein


----------



## Mupuckl (2. April 2022)

nächster Tip: in der Nähe einer bekannten Bahnstrecke...


----------



## anytime (3. April 2022)

Du bist oberhalb von Igensdorf und schaust vom Westlichen-Albrand-Weg ueber die B2 und die Graefenbergbahn nach Stoeckach.


----------



## Mupuckl (3. April 2022)

anytime schrieb:


> Du bist oberhalb von Igensdorf und schaust vom Westlichen-Albrand-Weg ueber die B2 und die Graefenbergbahn nach Stoeckach.


Vollkommen richtig: Du bist dran


----------



## anytime (3. April 2022)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (3. April 2022)

Is das das Sträßchen, das in Oberndorf raus kommt?


----------



## Mupuckl (3. April 2022)

Heroldssteig mit Blick Burg Hohenstein?


----------



## anytime (3. April 2022)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is das das Sträßchen, das in Oberndorf raus kommt?


Nein.


----------



## anytime (3. April 2022)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> Heroldssteig mit Blick Burg Hohenstein?


Blick auf Hohenstein ist richtig - der Heroldssteig ist aber ein paar Kilometer weg.


----------



## Mupuckl (3. April 2022)

dann hätte ich das







nö sorrrry , das


----------



## Mupuckl (4. April 2022)

tipp: im Speckgürtel von Nürnberg Osten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (4. April 2022)

...dann probiere ich es mal: ...am Albrand, irgendwo zwischen Entenberg und Hegnenberg?


----------



## anytime (4. April 2022)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> dann hätte ich das





anytime schrieb:


> Blick auf Hohenstein ist richtig - der Heroldssteig ist aber ein paar Kilometer weg.


Damit meinte ich, dass Du mit der Hohenstein richtig liegst - aber nicht mit dem Ort an dem ich photographiert habe: vom Blaupunkt am suedlichen Ortsrand Spiess.
Lass uns mit Deinem weitermachen.


----------



## Mupuckl (5. April 2022)

bärlein schrieb:


> ...dann probiere ich es mal: ...am Albrand, irgendwo zwischen Entenberg und Hegnenberg?


Stimmt  ... genauer gesagt Nonnenberg nach dem Anstieg von Entenberg in Richtung Klingenhof


----------



## bärlein (6. April 2022)

Okay, dann stelle ich mal ein Bild ein...ist mal was anderes, man kann auch mit dem MTB dran vorbeifahren...wo parkt das Cabrio?


----------



## bärlein (8. April 2022)

...ein Tipp: ist noch Stadtgebiet von Nürnberg


----------



## bärlein (10. April 2022)

...keine Idee? Dann probieren wir was anderes, ist hoffentlich einfacher...wo steht diese Bank?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. April 2022)

am Wernloch?


----------



## bärlein (12. April 2022)

Ja, sehr gut!   War also doch leichter. Falls es interessiert, das Cabrio parkt in Brunn.
Dann bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. April 2022)

hm, vielleicht zu leicht?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. April 2022)

Ja.
Effendi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2022)

wobei ich mir gerade nicht so sicher bin, ob das noch Franken oder wegen ein paar Metern schon Oberpfalz ist 🤔


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ja.
> Effendi.



sieht jetzt nicht danach aus? Was braucht ihr denn noch für Tips  Gerade noch Franken, hinter meinem Rücken ist schon Oberpfalz, Pommelsbrunn ist nicht so arg weit weg, links von mir ist ein Orchideen-Wanderweg.


----------



## coast13 (14. April 2022)

Burgruine Lichtenegg?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Burgruine Lichtenegg?


----------



## Smithie (14. April 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Gerade noch Franken


Ordnung muss sein: leider falsch





Aber so dicht an der Grenze gilt bestimmt auch (wird in Obb auch so gehandhabt).


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wobei ich mir gerade nicht so sicher bin, ob das noch Franken oder wegen ein paar Metern schon Oberpfalz ist 🤔





Smithie schrieb:


> Ordnung muss sein: leider falsch



ok.


----------



## coast13 (14. April 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>


Ok, dann geht s weiter. Diesmal definitiv Frankenland! 
Wo stehe ich bzw. zu welchem Dorf gehört der Kirchturm?


----------



## coast13 (17. April 2022)

Tipp: in bin in der Nähe eines sehr bekannten Trockentals in der Fränkischen


----------



## LeFritzz (17. April 2022)

Na, dann mal nicht "Effendi", schließlich bin ich der Hausherr jenes Tales.

Burgstall Heroldstein.
Der Kirchturm  steht in Habölds (Hohenpölz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (17. April 2022)

@LeFritzz 
Exakt !!


----------



## LeFritzz (17. April 2022)

Wo ist diese Schlüsselstelle?


----------



## Florian (17. April 2022)

Schneeberg?


----------



## rehhofer (18. April 2022)

Wenn es das ist, was ich vermute:
Das ist nach dem Seehaus auf dem Weg zum Fichtelsee.
Diese "Schlüsselstelle" ist doch längst entschärft und ist gar keine echte mehr Die zwei Echten sind weiter oben am N-Ha.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2022)

Davon ausgehend, dass die südliche Grenze des Schneeberg nördlich der Linie Nußhard - Vordorfer Forst liegt, lasse ich diese Antwort "Schneeberg" nicht gelten. Sie wäre auch viel zu unspezifisch, da der Schneeberg ein recht großes Areal umfaßt.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2022)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Wenn es das ist, was ich vermute:
> Das ist nach dem Seehaus auf dem Weg zum Fichtelsee.
> Diese "Schlüsselstelle" ist doch längst entschärft und ist gar keine echte mehr Die zwei Echten sind weiter oben am N-Ha.


Mit der "Location" hast Du Recht.
Die Stelle hat sich jedoch in den letzten sechs Jahren in keiner Weise verändert.
(Vorher kenne ich sie nicht).
In meiner Eigenschaft als Guide am Bullheadhouse komme ich da regelmäßig vorbei, kannst mir also glauben, was die Stelle angeht.
Dass es am Nußhardt ganz andere "Stellen" gibt, steht außer Frage.

Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Mit der "Location" hast Du Recht.
> Die Stelle hat sich jedoch in den letzten sechs Jahren in keiner Weise verändert.
> (Vorher kenne ich sie nicht).
> In meiner Eigenschaft als Guide am Bullheadhouse komme ich da regelmäßig vorbei, kannst mir also glauben, was die Stelle angeht.
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen. Die letzte Veränderung ist bestimmt 8 Jahre plus minus her. (0der sie wurde aktuell verändert   )
Wers schwerer haben will der darf halt net durch den Schlitz fahren sondern über den Stein links im Bild.
Und wers noch schwerer will, der kommt direkt am Ausgang der Stelle von oben links über den Felsen runter 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Die letzte Veränderung ist bestimmt 8 Jahre plus minus her. (0der sie wurde aktuell verändert   )
> Wers schwerer haben will der darf halt net durch den Schlitz fahren sondern über den Stein links im Bild.
> Und wers noch schwerer will, der kommt direkt am Ausgang der Stelle von oben links über den Felsen runter
> 
> G.



Dass diese beiden Varianten noch keiner gefahren sein dürfte, zeigt aber die Bemoosung.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2022)

Ja stellt @rehhofer jetzt ein Bild ein?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Dass diese beiden Varianten noch keiner gefahren sein dürfte, zeigt aber die Bemoosung.



Nee, des zeigt einen schonenden Fahrstil 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nee, des zeigt einen schonenden Fahrstil
> 
> G.


Nenn mir mal jemanden, der das gefahren sein soll bitte.


----------



## NWD (19. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wers schwerer haben will der darf halt net durch den Schlitz fahren sondern über den Stein links im Bild.


Vorbau sollte fest sein, sonst verdrehts den Lenker.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nee, des zeigt einen schonenden Fahrstil
> 
> G.



Naja, von oben in Fahrtrichtung rechts neben dem Schlitz fahr ich regelmäßig und von oben gesehen die Variante, wo man nach der Stelle von links wieder reinkommt, ab und an.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2022)

NWD schrieb:


> Vorbau sollte fest sein, sonst verdrehts den Lenker.



Ne, das ist der Felsen, rechts 5m-10m nach der Stelle 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

Mach bitte Du weiter, @LB Jörg , @rehhofer reagiert ja nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Mach bitte Du weiter, @LB Jörg , @rehhofer reagiert ja nicht.



Ich hab ja kein passendes Bild parat, sonst hätte ichs ja gleich aufgelöst 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

Dann mach ich mal selbnst weiter...recht einfach, denke ich.


----------



## coast13 (19. April 2022)

Schluchtwald bei Muggendorf ?


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal selbnst weiter...recht einfach, denke ich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1461484


Wusste gar nemmer, das wir da mal zusammen gefahren sind


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Wusste gar nemmer, das wir da mal zusammen gefahren sind


Da hast mich sogar sehr sauber "runda glonka" (herunter gelenkt).


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Schluchtwald bei Muggendorf ?


Richtig.
Aber wie heisst dieser Weg genau?


----------



## coast13 (19. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber wie heisst dieser Weg genau?


Keine Ahnung, aber bei Tante Google hab ich „Zwecklersgraben“ gelesen
Kannte den Weg nur vom 🥾, dachte aber da wäre ein Radverbotsschild gewesen. Daher das ??


----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber bei Tante Google hab ich „Zwecklersgraben“ gelesen
> Kannte den Weg nur vom 🥾, dachte aber da wäre ein Radverbotsschild gewesen. Daher das ??


Zwecklesgraben ist richtig.
Mach also bitte weiter.
Von einem Radverbotsschild ist mir nichts bekannt; wäre auch nicht rechtskonform möglich.


----------



## coast13 (20. April 2022)

Ich würde jetzt @rehhofer noch mal ne Chance geben, und wenn der nicht reagiert dann Morgen Abend  n Bild reinsetzen


----------



## rehhofer (20. April 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt @rehhofer noch mal ne Chance geben, und wenn der nicht reagiert dann Morgen Abend  n Bild reinsetzen


Sorry - war die letzten Tage vom Hauptthema abgelenkt. Werde mich bessern und demnächst was einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (20. April 2022)

Mal wieder was Altes tatsächlich aus dem (Ober-) Frankenland


----------



## Bagel (23. April 2022)

Könnte die Hainbergschanze in Hainbronn bei Pegnitz sein.


----------



## rehhofer (24. April 2022)

Das war sie. Perfekt. Das Bild ist aus 1955.


----------



## Bagel (24. April 2022)

Dann mach ich mal weiter: Wo steht dieses "Objekt"?


----------



## anytime (24. April 2022)

Da bin ich neulich erst dran vorbeigefahren, aber ich weiss nimmer wann und wo das war - vielleicht FW zwischen Soranger und Kirchenbirkig?


----------



## Bagel (24. April 2022)

Nein, weiter östlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. April 2022)

Ist das bei Schnattach


----------



## Bagel (26. April 2022)

Nein, nicht bei Schnaittach!
Erster Tipp: Östlich der A9, südlich der B85.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

Bagel schrieb:


> Nein, nicht bei Schnaittach!
> Erster Tipp: Östlich der A9, südlich der B85.


Davon ausgehend, dass die B85 zwischen Auerbach i.d.Opf und Pegnitz mit der B470 zusammenfällt, zwischen Pegnitz und Bayreuth mit der B2 (also in diesen Abschnitten nicht als B85 wahrgenommen wird) bleibt nur der Abschnitt südlich Auerbach. Da verläuft die B85 aber eher so, dass es ein "südlich davon" nicht gibt.


----------



## Bagel (26. April 2022)

Gut kombiniert, da bist du fast richtig, aber das wäre dann doch schon Oberpfalz. Aber es ist doch auch die B85 und B470.
Somit ein paar Kilometer weiter im Westen -> siehe Karte. Der mit rotem Punkt markierte Weg verläuft vom Großen Stern kommend in Richtung B85/Abzweig Horlach.
Magst du weitermachen?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

Ja, wo ist das?


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2022)

In der Heimat von @LB Jörg


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

maddn11 schrieb:


> In der Heimat von @LB Jörg


Nein.
Denn es ist nicht im Steinwald.


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Nein.
> Denn es ist nicht im Steinwald.


Das Fichtelgebirge gehört doch da auch noch dazu... Sonst wäre es ja auch nicht mehr Franken.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Das Fichtelgebirge gehört doch da auch noch dazu... Sonst wäre es ja auch nicht mehr Franken.


Dieser logikfreie Satz erinnert mich an den Satz eines Lehrers:
"Die Bantus sind sehr große Stämme. Sie sind über zwei Meter groß."

LBJ ist aus Neusorg.
Seine Heimat ist der Steinwald.
Das Fichtelgebirge gehört nicht zum Steinwald.
Es ist trotzdem in Oberfranken.


----------



## Smithie (26. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem in Oberfranken.


Ergo nicht im Steinwald, weil Steinwald in der Oberpfalz liegt .

Uff, das hätten wir jetzt geklärt.
Aber wo liegt der/die radlose Unglückliche? Ich tippe auf Goetheweg (Weissmainfels-Karches).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ergo nicht im Steinwald, weil Steinwald in der Oberpfalz liegt .
> 
> Uff, das hätten wir jetzt geklärt.
> Aber wo liegt der/die radlose Unglückliche? Ich tippe auf Goetheweg (Weissmainfels-Karches).


Richtig. Mach weiter.


----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Dieser logikfreie Satz erinnert mich an den Satz eines Lehrers:
> "Die Bantus sind sehr große Stämme. Sie sind über zwei Meter groß."
> 
> LBJ ist aus Neusorg.
> ...


Oh, ich hatte noch nicht gewusst, dass Heimat an Regierungsbezirken endet.. Ende und aus...


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2022)

Ja ja, unfehlbar wie der Papst ...


----------



## Smithie (27. April 2022)

Weiter geht's.

Wo steht diese stolze Kiefer?


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2022)

Burgruine Hollenberg


----------



## Smithie (27. April 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Burgruine Hollenberg


Ist richtig (und wohl zu einfach  ).

Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2022)

Die Treppe war es


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2022)

Was sehen wir da?


----------



## Florian (27. April 2022)

Neunhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. April 2022)

Müsste man da nicht das Schloss sehen (sowohl Neunhof (Lauf) als auch Neunhof (Nürnberg))?


----------



## Florian (27. April 2022)

Ich meinte jedenfalls Neunhof bei Lauf, aber mittlerweile bin ich selbst nicht mehr so überzeugt von dem Vorschlag.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Dieser logikfreie Satz erinnert mich an den Satz eines Lehrers:
> "Die Bantus sind sehr große Stämme. Sie sind über zwei Meter groß."
> 
> LBJ ist aus Neusorg.
> ...



Da muß ich aber jetzt aufklären das Neusorg noch im Fichtelgebirge liegt. Erst die andere Straßenseite, die an Neusorg vorbei geht, ist Steinwald. 
Hätte die geistig verwirrte Idee eines Spinners, der den Landkreis Fichtelgebirge ausrufen wollte, wirklich gezündet, dann hätten die Oberpfälzer die Kösseine anektiert 

G.


----------



## Lusio (27. April 2022)

Florian du liegst richtig hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du es nich kennen würdest. Schloß und Kirche habe ich bewust ausgeblendet.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da muß ich aber jetzt aufklären das Neusorg noch im Fichtelgebirge liegt. Erst die andere Straßenseite, die an Neusorg vorbei geht, ist Steinwald.
> Hätte die geistig verwirrte Idee eines Spinners, der den Landkreis Fichtelgebirge ausrufen wollte, wirklich gezündet, dann hätten die Oberpfälzer die Kösseine anektiert
> 
> G.


Die "feixende Meute" oder der "nihilistische Pöbelhaufen" (beides zitiert nach Herbert Wehner), welcher Deinem posting jetzt lachend applaudiert hat, versteht "trotz alledem und alledem" (dieses zitiert nach Freiligrath) nicht, dass Du ihr/sein sinnfreies Geschreibsel nicht ins Recht setzt.


----------



## Florian (27. April 2022)

Welcher bekannte Aussichtspunkt versteckt sich hier im Novembernebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (29. April 2022)

Für den Staffelberg wohl n bisserl zu klein?


----------



## Florian (29. April 2022)

Stimmt, und viel südlicher!


----------



## Achtzig (29. April 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ist das bei Schnattach


Um es mit lusios Worten zu fragen?


----------



## Smithie (29. April 2022)

Glatzenstein?


----------



## Florian (30. April 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Glatzenstein?


Genau!


----------



## Smithie (3. Mai 2022)

Entschuldigt die Verspätung, Klettern und Biken hatten Vorrang .

Jetztat aber!


----------



## Florian (3. Mai 2022)

Hartenstein?


----------



## Smithie (3. Mai 2022)

Florian schrieb:


> Hartenstein?


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, ich hätte aber gerne einen genaueren *Standort* .


----------



## Florian (3. Mai 2022)

Blick von Süden auf den Hirtenberg.


----------



## Smithie (3. Mai 2022)

Richtig. Bitte weitermachen!

Note to self: rätselhaftere Rätselbilder machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (5. Mai 2022)

Von welchem Stein aus hat man diesen Ausblick?


----------



## coast13 (5. Mai 2022)

Zankelstein


----------



## Florian (5. Mai 2022)

Richtig!
War das so einfach, oder kennst du dich dort so gut aus?


----------



## coast13 (5. Mai 2022)

kenn mich da recht gut aus…und auch auf m Zankelstein schon ein paar mal gewesen. Da erkennt man Pommelsbrunn recht schnell.

Mach ich gleich mal weiter: wo war ich da im Februar?


----------



## coast13 (8. Mai 2022)

Tiipp: nördliche Fränkische, in dem Ort unterhalb gibts ne Therme


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2022)

Dann wirds wohl die Knockhütte sein?


----------



## coast13 (9. Mai 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl die Knockhütte sein?


Richtig


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2022)

Okey, dann mach ich mal. Wo ist dieser Radfahrer gestürzt?


----------



## gandi85 (9. Mai 2022)

Des kann doch nur beim Breyer daheim sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2022)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Des kann doch nur beim Breyer daheim sein, oder?


Ich wüsste nicht, dass er da wohnt


----------



## Alex_aw (11. Mai 2022)

Florian schrieb:


> Von welchem Stein aus hat man diesen Ausblick?
> Anhang anzeigen 1472202


@Florian  Der Pommelsbrunner Kirchturm ist einfach zu prägnant


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Okey, dann mach ich mal. Wo ist dieser Radfahrer gestürzt?
> Anhang anzeigen 1474430


Gut, dann einen sehr leichten Radfahrer


----------



## coast13 (11. Mai 2022)

Der Radfahrer is mir Worschd… das 🍺unten ist das Ziel 😉


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Mai 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Der Radfahrer is mir Worschd… das 🍺unten ist das Ziel 😉


Das könnte auch ein mögliches Ziel sein ja


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2022)

Scheint es ja öfter zu geben. Der Claudius in Kleinziegenfeld ist das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (12. Mai 2022)

Das sind hier aber laute Helden ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Mai 2022)

Oberailsfeld sagt DuckDuckGo ...

Und apropos Helden: Da ist der Held-Bräu. Wenngleich ich noch nicht in Oberailsfeld war, aber ein Held-Helles hab ich schon getrunken!


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Mai 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Oberailsfeld sagt DuckDuckGo ...
> 
> Und apropos Helden: Da ist der Held-Bräu. Wenngleich ich noch nicht in Oberailsfeld war, aber ein Held-Helles hab ich schon getrunken!


Richtig, weitermachen..


----------



## Achtzig (13. Mai 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Oberailsfeld sagt DuckDuckGo ...
> 
> Und apropos Helden: Da ist der Held-Bräu. Wenngleich ich noch nicht in Oberailsfeld war, aber ein Held-Helles hab ich schon getrunken!


Viel mehr Helden braucht die Welt ☝️


----------



## Brezensalzer (13. Mai 2022)

​Jetzt wollt ich schon schreiben: Wo steht dieses wunderschöne Fahrrad, aber da wäre die Antwort: In meiner Garage  - daher präziser formuliert: Wo stand das Fahrrad, als das Bild aufgenommen wurde?

(Edit Rechtschreibfehler ...)


----------



## coast13 (14. Mai 2022)

Ist das im Ellertal ?


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ist das im Ellertal ?


Ellertal ist es nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Mai 2022)

Ich gebe mal einen etwas verschwurbelten Tipp: Die Szenerie hat mit der Eigenschaft des Wasser zu tun, der Schwerkraft zu folgen ...


----------



## Alex_aw (16. Mai 2022)

Dann geht es womöglich um die Europäische Wasserscheide, frage ist nur wo.
Danach googeln wäre jetzt aber unfair.


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Mai 2022)

Die Spur ist richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nettoo23 (18. Mai 2022)

Zwischen Tiefenbach und Alfershausen. 
Kunstwerk "Wasserscheide" von TEVAUHA.
Im Hintergrund ist noch der Staufer Berg zu sehen.
Gruß


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Mai 2022)

Das ist richtig. Das Denkmal ist direkt am Gredlradweg. Südlich des Denkmals läuft das Wasser Richtung Schwarzes Meer, nördlich in die Nordsee. 

Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## nettoo23 (20. Mai 2022)

Dann mach ich mal weiter!
Wo steht dieses kleine  Schloß?


----------



## pristo (20. Mai 2022)

Das ist das Schloss der Schenken von Geyern in Geyern.


----------



## nettoo23 (20. Mai 2022)

👍Korrekt!! Du bist dran!


----------



## pristo (21. Mai 2022)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## nicolutz (21. Mai 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1482189


Keine Ahnung, aber ich würd's gerne wissen😁
Schaut nach einer Ausflugsgelegenheit mit Kids aus


----------



## nicolutz (21. Mai 2022)

Auch schön der Spot:


----------



## nettoo23 (21. Mai 2022)

Schaut aus wie Schloß Sandsee bei Mischelbach\Pleinfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (21. Mai 2022)

nettoo23 schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie Schloß Sandsee bei Mischelbach\Pleinfeld.


Richtig. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## nettoo23 (21. Mai 2022)

An welchem Ortseingang befindet sich dieser markante Baum.


----------



## nettoo23 (23. Mai 2022)

Klein Tip: Standort ist im südlichen Landkreis Roth.


----------



## ragazza (23. Mai 2022)

Mauk ?


----------



## nettoo23 (24. Mai 2022)

Nein! 
Nächste Tips: 

ca. 20 km südlicher von Mauk. Die Ortschaft und der Baum liegen auch etwa 150 Meter höher.
es ist auch eine sehr kleine Ortschaft


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Mai 2022)

Dann wird das wahrscheinlich Gemeindebereich Thalmässing sein. Ohlangen könnte von der Höhe her passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nettoo23 (24. Mai 2022)

Es wird wärmer! Der Gemeindebereich stimmt schon. Ihr müsst noch höher hinaus!
Man muss da wirklich hin wollen. Also kein Durchgangsverkehr oder dergleichen. Bis vor 3 Jahren wusste ich nicht das es den Ort gibt! Und ich bin aus der nahen Umgebung (ca. 15km)


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2022)

Steht der Baum an der Ortseinfahrt von Hundszell?


----------



## weazelxy (24. Mai 2022)

Ist der Baum in eysölden? (was für ein Name )


----------



## nettoo23 (24. Mai 2022)

Treffer!!! Hundszell ist korrekt! Pristo du bist dran!!


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2022)

Wo war ich?


----------



## actafool (24. Mai 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo war ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 1484310


In der Schwarzachklamm.


----------



## pristo (24. Mai 2022)

actafool schrieb:


> In der Schwarzachklamm.


Richtig. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## actafool (25. Mai 2022)

Sollte nicht zu schwer sein:


----------



## Mupuckl (25. Mai 2022)

Nach Ungelstetten an der Röthenbachklamm Richtung Altdorf?


----------



## actafool (25. Mai 2022)

Mupuckl schrieb:


> Nach Ungelstetten an der Röthenbachklamm Richtung Altdorf?


Zu leicht. Weiter geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2022)

Geht's nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## hidyn (12. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht ist Mupuckl im Urlaub!
Dann mach ich mal weiter, wo bin ich da?
1. Tipp: Nördlicher Landkreis Roth
Nächster Tipp: Gemeindegebiet Wendelstein


----------



## hidyn (15. Juni 2022)

Dann löse ich auf: Dr. Richard-Sauber Weg, ganz nahe beim Wernloch.
​


----------



## hidyn (15. Juni 2022)

Etwas leichteres. Wo stehen die drei Bikes?
Diesen kleinen Weiher müssten viele kennen.

Erster Tipp: Fichtelmountain.
Nächster Tipp: Westlicher Landkreis Wunsiedel.
Letzter Hinweis: Gehört zu Gemeinde Tröstau und da gibt es Leckeren Kaiserschmarren.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Dann löse ich auf: Dr. Richard-Sauber Weg, ganz nahe beim Wernloch.
> ​


und ich dachte noch, dass mich das stark an Mittelerde erinnert. Also doch ...


----------



## hidyn (22. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Etwas leichteres. Wo stehen die drei Bikes?
> Diesen kleinen Weiher müssten viele kennen.


Dann löse ich auf: Seehaus. https://fgv-seehaus.de/

Kann bitte jemand anderes weitermachen, habe kein passendes Bild.


----------



## Alex_aw (22. Juni 2022)

Dann mache ich gerne weiter
Wobei es vielleicht etwas zu einfach sein könnte,  aber gucken wir mal 😊🙃

Befindet sich im tiefsten Mittelfranken an in einem allgemein sehr bekannten Ort.


----------



## Smithie (22. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Dann löse ich auf: Seehaus. https://fgv-seehaus.de/


Wieder offen? Schön, dass es weitergeht.

Das letzte Mal, als ich dort Mitte Juli 2020 war, war es zu, mit Pächtersucheaushang.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Juni 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Wieder offen? Schön, dass es weitergeht.
> 
> Das letzte Mal, als ich dort Mitte Juli 2020 war, war es zu, mit Pächtersucheaushang.


Ja, die früheren Pächter sind wieder drauf.
Und Küche besser als je.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (28. Juni 2022)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> Dann mache ich gerne weiter
> Wobei es vielleicht etwas zu einfach sein könnte,  aber gucken wir mal 😊🙃
> 
> Befindet sich im tiefsten Mittelfranken an in einem allgemein sehr bekannten Ort.



Kleiner Tip: Hat ein tierisches Umfeld, am Rande des Stadtjungels 😉


----------



## coast13 (28. Juni 2022)

müsste also am/um/im Tiergarten sein... nur wo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juni 2022)

Schmausenbuck-Turm


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Schmausenbuck-Turm


Richtig. Aber ich hatte kein neues Bild


----------



## Alex_aw (29. Juni 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Schmausenbuck-Turm


Richtig


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber ich hatte kein neues Bild



Verdammt da war ja was  ok, ich kuck mal ob was finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2022)

ok, mal schauen ob's zu schwer ist  Foto ist von 2015, da war der Trail noch nicht durchgehend bis zum Schotterweg so wie jetzt:


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2022)

ist's zu einfach oder zu schwer?


----------



## actafool (2. Juli 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ist's zu einfach oder zu schwer?


Zu einfach.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2022)

Delgado schrieb:


> Egal, weiter!


----------



## hidyn (6. Juli 2022)

Irgendwo am Buck?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Irgendwo am Buck?



Loamy Pirate als sie noch neu war und noch nicht Loamy Pirate hieß.


----------



## hidyn (8. Juli 2022)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.
Wo stehe ich oder wie heißt das Dorf vor mir?


----------



## Alex_aw (8. Juli 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter.
> Wo stehe ich oder wie heißt das Dorf vor mir?



Könnt im Hirschbachtal sein.?


----------



## hidyn (8. Juli 2022)

Nein, anderen Seite der A9


----------



## anytime (11. Juli 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich oder wie heißt das Dorf vor mir?


Wenn sonst nix kommt: Du stehst an der "hohlen Kirche" (manchmal auch "hohe Kirche") von Doernhof und schaust ins Trubachtal auf Haselstauden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (11. Juli 2022)

Richtig, dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## anytime (11. Juli 2022)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## anytime (14. Juli 2022)

Und ich dachte, das waere zu einfach.
Also ein Tip: in dem Ort gibt es nicht nur die Bahn-Testanlage, sondern auch eine Burg und ein Freibad.


----------



## Smithie (15. Juli 2022)

Burg+Freibad = Eggloffstein???


----------



## anytime (16. Juli 2022)

Nein, Egloffstein ist es nicht. 
Naechster Tip: in dem gesuchten Ort gibt es auch einen Campingplatz.


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Juli 2022)

Betzenstein? Zumindest hat Betzenstein Burg, Freibad und Campingplatz ...


----------



## anytime (16. Juli 2022)

Nein, weiter noerdlich.
Naechster Tip: der Ort zaehlt zur Region "Rund um die Neubuerg".


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Juli 2022)

Dann Waischenfeld?


----------



## anytime (16. Juli 2022)

Genau!
Wen die Bahnanlage interessiert: einfach mal nach "Inbahn Testgelände" googeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube, man muss nach "Inban Waischenfeld" googeln (ohne h), dann findet man ein paar Informationen. In Kurzform: Es ist das Testgeländes des 84-jährigen Tüftlers Hans-Jürgen-Fuchs (oder besser 85-jährigen, denn der Artikel von www.nordbayern.de, wo ich die Informationen her habe, ist etwa ein Jahr alt ...). Er möchte eine Individualbahn entwickeln zur Lösung von Verkehrsproblemen in Großstädten und auf dem Land. Dazu hat er sich den Namen "Inban" schützen lassen.

Siehe Artikel auf www.nordbayern.de ...

Cooles Foto auf jeden Fall, @anytime!


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Juli 2022)

Dann gleich das neue Rätsel, ist vermutlich nicht allzu schwer ...


----------



## ragazza (18. Juli 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Dann gleich das neue Rätsel, ist vermutlich nicht allzu schwer ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1517580


Das ist vom Hauptdamm aus Richtung Osten. Im Hintergrund der Schlossberg.
Wo heute der Hauptdamm steht hatten wir vor 40 Jahren wilde Partys gefeiert...
Brombachsee natürlich


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Juli 2022)

Das ist richtig. Du bist dran!


----------



## ragazza (18. Juli 2022)

Dann mal etwas Schwierigeres: ein Trail in Mittelfranken
Vielleicht doch etwas einfacher, denn laut Strava sind schon mindestens 1900 MTBs drüber gebrettert.
Wie heißt der Trail ? Das Foto ist topaktuell von heute nachmittag.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juli 2022)

die einzige bisschen schwierigere Ecke auf dem Eulenhoftrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (18. Juli 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die einzige bisschen schwierigere Ecke auf dem Eulenhoftrail?


Exakt und exakt beschrieben. Ich rolle, zwar schnell, aber auch nur drüber. Zum Sprung ist mir zu wenig Landefläche da. Da bin ich ein Weichei


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juli 2022)

Wo steht der „Computer“


----------



## Smithie (19. Juli 2022)

Dort, wo es nix mehr gibt und es so trist aussieht, wie der tote Betonrechner:
im ehemaligen Biergarten vom Goldenen Lamm in Hartenstein. 

Mindestens können wir klettertechnisch minderbemittelten wieder an der Hartensteiner Wand kraxeln, wenn wir früh genug aufstehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juli 2022)

jup:



Smithie schrieb:


> im ehemaligen Biergarten vom Goldenen Lamm in Hartenstein.


----------



## Smithie (20. Juli 2022)

Dann wieder mal was Felsiges


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Juli 2022)

König Ludwig Felsen an der Wiesent?


----------



## Smithie (20. Juli 2022)

Nein.

Aber der Felsen liegt schon in einem Flusstal.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2022)

Im Püttlachtal.


----------



## Smithie (20. Juli 2022)

Nein, auch der Kenner hat's nicht erkannt .

Wahrscheinlich, weil die Touren an diesem Türmchen weit unter seinem Niveau liegen.   

Zwei Täler mit Kletterfelsen hätten wir jetzt durch, was bleibt noch?


----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2022)

Trubachtal….nur wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (21. Juli 2022)

Ja genau, wo? 

Man fährt auf dem Wanderweg direkt auf die Wand zu.


----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2022)

ich glaub das ist zwischen Wolfsberg und Reichelsmühle…da kommt man über ne Brücke zur Straße


----------



## Smithie (22. Juli 2022)

Richtig!

Der Zipfel heisst Hartelstein.

Übrigens: etwa 500m des Wanderweges vor dem Steg (von Wolfsberg kommend) wurden vor einigen Jahren massakriert.


----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Richtig!


Ok, Danke auch für Info 
Dann geht s jetzt mal wieder in den flachen Süden. War waren wir zwei Youngtimer hier?


----------



## nettoo23 (23. Juli 2022)

Eisenhammer - bei Eckersmühlen.


----------



## coast13 (23. Juli 2022)

nettoo23 schrieb:


> Eisenhammer - bei Eckersmühlen.


Das ging ja schnell! Richtig


----------



## nettoo23 (23. Juli 2022)

Weiter geht's.  Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## pristo (23. Juli 2022)

Ein Ort im Wald an dem aufgrund einer angeblichen Marienerscheinung immer wieder Andachten abgehalten werden. War früher ein richtig schönes Platzl, wurde leider mit dem Bau dieser Monsterhalle total verschandelt. Bin mal gespannt, ob das jemand kennt.


----------



## pristo (24. Juli 2022)

Ich löse dann mal auf. Du bist an der Gebetsstätte auf dem Auer Berg, westlich von Untermässing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nettoo23 (24. Juli 2022)

Korrekt! Pristo du bist dran.


----------



## pristo (24. Juli 2022)

Wo war ich da in Mfr.?


----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2022)

Könnte zwischen Georgensgmünd und Roth auf dem Rednitz-Rezat-Weg sein.


----------



## pristo (25. Juli 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Könnte zwischen Georgensgmünd und Roth auf dem Rednitz-Rezat-Weg sein.


Nein, da ist es nicht. 
Tipp: von Roth ca. 13 km nordöstlich; bis zur Grenze der Oberpfalz sind es Luftlinie etwa 950 m.
Das Fachwerkhaus ist der Wohnsitz einer gräflichen Familie.


----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2022)

Also, wenn Du mich so draufhinstößt...
Faber-Castell Anwesen in Dürrenhembach.


----------



## pristo (25. Juli 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du mich so draufhinstößt...
> Faber-Castell Anwesen in Dürrenhembach.


Da hab ich wahrscheinlich zu schnell zu viel verraten. Aber alles ist richtig. CC. du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> zu schnell zu viel


Das sagt sie auch immer 

Wou?


----------



## Florian (25. Juli 2022)

Wann wäre einfacher, denn viele Schneetage gab es in Mittelfranken im letzten Winter ja nicht!


----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2022)

06.02.2019


----------



## pristo (25. Juli 2022)

Ich glaub, ich hab da mal ein Bild ohne Schnee gemacht.  Aber die Perspektive ist interessant. 👌


----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2022)

Völlig richtig. Es ist die Sophienquelle bei Grünsberg bei Altdorf. Meine Lieblingsquelle, seit Corona leider überlaufen. 
Pristo - Du darfst wieder.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2022)

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo da die Überwachungskamera hängen soll und warum?


----------



## pristo (25. Juli 2022)

Wo war ich?


----------



## pristo (25. Juli 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo da die Überwachungskamera hängen soll und warum?


Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass dort eine Kamera sein soll.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass dort eine Kamera sein soll.



Zumindest hängt direkt vorne dran ein Schild, dass dort eine Videoüberwachung sei. Die Kamera selber habe ich bis heute noch nicht entdecken können.
Hab mich letztes Jahr etwas schlecht gefühlt, als ich dort aus meinem Reifen Hundescheiße wegwaschen wollte und danach das Schild gesehen hab. Ich wollte mit dem Stinke-Rad nicht direkt zum Postmeister


----------



## CC. (26. Juli 2022)

Du hast in meiner Lieblingsquelle Deinen verschissenen Reifen gewaschen? Ernsthaft??



Edit: weil hier der erste Lach-Smilie aufgetaucht ist: meine Entrüstung ist schon ernsthafter Natur.
Das Wasser der Sophienquelle hat Trinkwasser-Qualität. Zwei Meter unterhalb ist eine Fischzucht. Die Fassung ist ein historisches Kleinod und Wasser ist auf der Alb meist Mangelware. 
Die Quelle ist fest eingeplanter Trink- und Nachfüllstop auf meinen Lauf- und Radtouren. Ich möchte von einer schönen Lauftour bitte nicht mit einer Diarrhoe heimkommen 👆
Weil wir ein Betretungsrecht beim Waldbesitzer haben, heißt das nicht, daß dort jeder tun und lassen kann, was er will. Das gilt für die "Parker" vorne am Anfang des Waldweges, die auch gerne mal mit Bierbänken und Grill(!) sich von da bis zur Quelle breitmachen, ihre Hunde, Kinder und deren Spielzeuge in dem Quellbecken baden als auch für uns Sport-Hobyletten, die doch bitte Eigentum und Sauberkeit respektieren sollten.
Die verschissenen Reifen kann man auch hinten in der Wolfsschlucht waschen. Da hat der Bauer von Wallersberg jahrelang sein Grube überlaufen lassen - bis er neu gebaut hat. Aber bitte nicht in der Quelle. Das Bild hab ich jetzt nämlich im Kopf.
Sorry Andy, das hat jetzt sein müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (26. Juli 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo war ich?


Gibt mal n Tipp! Dachte zuerst an Schwarzachklamm, aber das ist es nicht


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Du hast in meiner Lieblingsquelle Deinen verschissenen Reifen gewaschen? Ernsthaft??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sorry, war nicht die cleverste Idee und werde ich auch nicht noch mal versuchen, versprochen. 😔
War dabei nicht mal erfolgreich, da die zuvor verbliebene Reste eh nicht weiter weg gingen.


----------



## pristo (27. Juli 2022)

Hier ein Tipp zum Rätsel:
Foto zeigt einen Teil eines historischen Steinbruchs in Mittelfranken.


----------



## coast13 (27. Juli 2022)

Tippe mal auf den Wernsbacher Steinbruch


----------



## pristo (27. Juli 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf den Wernsbacher Steinbruch


Richtig. Heute trifft man dort hauptsächlich Mountainbiker (viele Trails um die Felsen) u. Kletterer.
Coast13 du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (27. Juli 2022)

Ok! 
Dann wieder die Frage: wo steh ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (29. Juli 2022)

Niemand ne Idee ? 
Tipp: Oberfranken, nahe eines Ortes, der einen Fluss im Ortsnamen hat


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juli 2022)

Laada?


----------



## coast13 (29. Juli 2022)

Nee! Is nördlich der A70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Juli 2022)

Müsste die katholische Kapelle Maria Hilf bei Erlach, einem Stadtteil von Weismain sein.


----------



## coast13 (31. Juli 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Müsste die katholische Kapelle Maria Hilf bei Erlach, einem Stadtteil von Weismain sein.


🏆
Absolut richtig! Bitte weitermachen!
Du scheinst dich ja in ganz Bayern gut auszukennen 👍🏻


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja in ganz Bayern gut auszukennen 👍🏻



Zu viel der Ehre - mit Deinen beiden Tipps war ein Blick auf die Landkarte und eine Google-Suche nach Kapellen dann schnell erfolgreich ...

Muss die Raterei jetzt dann eh bald aufgeben - aus Mangel an eigenen Motiven, die nicht entweder zu einfach oder zu schwierig sind.





Auf welchen See blicke ich? (Vermutlich ist das Rätsel aus der Kategorie zu einfach ...)


----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2022)

Das ist der Rothsee


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. August 2022)

Das ist richtig.

"_Der Rothsee ist ein Stausee im Lauf der Kleinen Roth im bayerischen Landkreis Roth (Mittelfranken). Mit anderen künstlich angelegten großen Seen in der Umgebung liegt er im Fränkischen Seenland. 

Die Talsperre dient als Zwischenspeicher der Donau-Main-Überleitung. Die Hauptsperre wird durch den Main-Donau-Kanal mit Pumpwasser aus Altmühl und Donau beschickt und kann Wasser sowohl über die Kleine Roth (Roth, Eckersmühlen) in die Roth (Rednitz) als auch über den Main-Donau-Kanal in die Schwarzach (Rednitz) abgeben. 

Der Rothsee liegt rund 28 km südlich von Nürnberg an der Nordflanke der Fränkischen Alb, etwa 2 km unterhalb des Markts Allersberg im Tal der hier nach Südwesten fließenden Kleinen Roth, das er auf 3,7 km Länge ausfüllt. 

Der insgesamt 2,1 km² große Stausee hat eine Uferlänge von 11,9 km. Etwa auf halber Länge teilt bei Roth-Birkach der Vorsperrendamm, über den die Birkacher Hauptstraße verläuft, den See in zwei verschieden große Bereiche, die südwestliche Hauptsperre und die nordöstliche Vorsperre. Die größte Wassertiefe beträgt 15,4 m in der Hauptsperre, 8,5 m in der Vorsperre."  _(Aus Wikipedia)

Im Foto geht der Blick von der Hauptsperre auf den Vorsperrendamm.

@Milan0 ist dran.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2022)

Dann das nächste leichte Rätsel 
Wo stand ich gestern vor verschlossenem Tor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2022)

Zu schwer?


----------



## Achtzig (3. August 2022)

Zu leer!


----------



## Lusio (3. August 2022)

Hohenschwärz


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hohenschwärz


Nein. Ca 40km südlich


----------



## coast13 (4. August 2022)

Schleuse 35 ?


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Schleuse 35 ?


Na endlich. Dachte schon ich muss in meinen hauptsächlich nur noch Oberpfalzbildern wieder nach Frankenbildern suchen.
Weitermachen


----------



## coast13 (5. August 2022)

Ok, dann geht s weiter. Vermutlich auch zu leicht


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Schleuse 35 ?


An Schleuse 35 gibt's Bier aus der fränkischen Schweiz? Gleich mal hinfahren ...


----------



## coast13 (5. August 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> An Schleuse 35 gibt's Bier aus der fränkischen Schweiz? Gleich mal hinfahren ...


nee, is ne andere Brauerei 





						- Privatbrauerei Hofmann Pahres GmbH & Co. KG
					






					hofmannbier.de


----------



## coast13 (6. August 2022)

Keiner eine Idee? Alle im Urlaub? 
Tipp: Kreis Nürnberger Land, hinter mir ist eine Ruine, aber keine Burgruine.
Jetzt aber….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee? Alle im Urlaub?
> Tipp: Kreis Nürnberger Land, hinter mir ist eine Ruine, aber keine Burgruine.
> Jetzt aber….


----------



## coast13 (6. August 2022)

Exakt!!! 👍🏻
Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Exakt!!! 👍🏻
> Du darfst weitermachen



zum Glück doch noch was von hier aus der Gegend gefunden


----------



## coast13 (10. August 2022)

@reo-fahrer 
Hast du evtl nen Tipp ? 😉


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer
> Hast du evtl nen Tipp ? 😉



Ok, doch so schwer? Der Frankenweg (? Also dieser 1000hm Wanderweg) geht direkt vorbei, nebenan gibt’s den großen Bruder  von dem Hügel.


----------



## coast13 (10. August 2022)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal auf den kleinen Hansgörgel tippen.. obwohl ich mir nicht 100 % sicher bin, ob der Frankenweg da direkt vorbei führt


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. August 2022)

Jup, der ist’s.


----------



## coast13 (10. August 2022)

so langsam gehen auch mir die Bilder aus.. aber das sollte machbar/bekannt sein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Das nette Gedicht hängt meines Wissens an der Steinernen Rinne bei Schrotsdorf, am Buchenberg. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (11. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das nette Gedicht hängt meines Wissens an der Steinernen Rinne bei Schrotsdorf, am Buchenberg. Oder?


Richtig!!! 🏆😊


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Dann mal schauen, wer diesen steinernen Beobachter schon mal entdeckt hat:


----------



## coast13 (11. August 2022)

@WarriorPrincess 
Scheint ja relativ weicher Stein zu sein… ist das grob in der Altdorfer Ecke ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess
> Scheint ja relativ weicher Stein zu sein… ist das grob in der Altdorfer Ecke ?


Ganz grob, ja.


----------



## coast13 (12. August 2022)

Ok… hab aber trotzdem keine Ahnung wo das genau sein könnte


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. August 2022)

Dann mal ein Tipp: Das Gesicht schaut einem hinterher, wenn man eine Schotterauffahrt rauffährt.
Ich vermute, die meisten nehmen den Schotterweg als Auffahrt, denn in den Ort führt eine viel schönere Trail-Abfahrt hinunter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. August 2022)

Hm, keiner ne Idee?? Dann mal mit mehr Umgebung und leicht veränderter Perspektive:


----------



## coast13 (18. August 2022)

Hmmm… Hammerbachtal zum Buchberg ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. August 2022)

Übern Buchenberg bin ich zwar auch gefahren auf der Tour zum Moritzberg, aber das Gesicht war auf ner Auffahrt vorher...


----------



## coast13 (18. August 2022)

Ok, dann bin ich endgültig raus … 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hidyn (18. August 2022)

Ich würde mal auf den Keilberg Tippen, da geht ein Wanderweg Richtung Egensbach mit 120hm runter.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2022)

Nein, der ist's auch nicht. Letzter Perspektivwechsel - so schaut's beim Rauffahren aus:


----------



## hidyn (19. August 2022)

Kann es vielleicht der Asselberg sein? Da geht auch ein Trail nach Kucha runder.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2022)

Nein, auch nicht. Anscheinend fährt niemand vom Dünenweg erstmal nach Weißenbrunn runter und dann auf dem Rot-Kreuz wieder rauf. Da ist das Gesicht nämlich.
Mach bitte wer anders weiter, ich bin erstmal ne Woche unterwegs und weiß nicht, wie oft ich hier rein schau...


----------



## hidyn (19. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mach bitte wer anders weiter, ich bin erstmal ne Woche unterwegs


Dann mache ich mal weiter!
Wünsch Dir für nächste Woche schöne Trails unter den Stollen 🚵‍♀️
Hab mal meine alten Mtb-Touren durchgesehen, bin diesen Trail schon mal runtergefahren, kann mich aber an den Felsen nicht mehr erinnern.

Wie heißt dieser Felsen und Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. August 2022)

Da muss ich wieder mal den EFFENDI machen; das ist mir echt viel zu leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (23. August 2022)

Ich löse es mal auf.
Adlerstein bei Engelhardsberg.
Mach bitte, wer anders weiter, vielleicht was Schwereres für LeFritzz u. xTr3Me


----------



## anytime (23. August 2022)

Wo bin ich? Und damit es nicht zu einfach ist: bitte nicht den Ort, sondern die genaue Stelle an der ich stehe.


----------



## LinkeT (24. August 2022)

Moing, du stehst an der Kreuzbergkapelle. Oder?


----------



## anytime (24. August 2022)

Ja, ich haette jetzt "vor der Kreuzkapelle am Siegenberg" erwartet - aber Du wohnst naeher dran als ich.



Sagt Ihr da Kreuzberg dazu?
Anyway - Du bist dran.


----------



## LinkeT (24. August 2022)

Ja umgangssprachlich. 👍
Do hob i wos.


----------



## weazelxy (25. August 2022)

Das ist die Schneiderkammer, oder?


----------



## LinkeT (25. August 2022)

100Punkte. 👍 
Hau was raus.


----------



## weazelxy (25. August 2022)

Bild ist schon was älter, mittlerweile ist das Gerüst verschwunden.


----------



## Phantomas (26. August 2022)

Zabelsteinturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weazelxy (27. August 2022)

Exakt. Du bist dran, Phantomas


----------



## Phantomas (28. August 2022)

Wie heißt der Berg auf dem sich der Felsen befindet 🤔


----------



## Phantomas (1. September 2022)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Berg auf dem sich der Felsen befindet 🤔


Wir befinden uns im Landkreis Roth !


----------



## hidyn (1. September 2022)

Ist das der Schillbuck?


----------



## Phantomas (3. September 2022)

Der Schillbuck ist ein ausläufer des Berges


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. September 2022)

Also, wenn @hidyn nicht nachfassen will ...

Der ganze Bergzug heißt Heidenberg und befindet sich wenige km südlich von Schwabach. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das dem Rätselsteller genau genug ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (6. September 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Also, wenn @hidyn nicht nachfassen will ...
> 
> Der ganze Bergzug heißt Heidenberg und befindet sich wenige km südlich von Schwabach. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das dem Rätselsteller genau genug ist?


Das reicht  , kannst weitermachen !


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. September 2022)

War eh ein Abstauber, würde man im Fußball sagen ...

Mal sehen, wer das hier kennt/erkennt:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. September 2022)

Hm, wenn da noch Tische und Bänke stünden, wär ich mir sicherer, dass es das Gasthaus Reitenspiß in Heimpfarrich ist. Ist's das vielleicht?


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. September 2022)

Nein, ist es leider nicht ...


----------



## hidyn (8. September 2022)

Kann das die Brauerei Pyras sein ?


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. September 2022)

Ja, @hidyn hat sich den Sieg zurückgeholt!

Das kann nicht nur die Brauerei Pyras sein, das ist sie - oder um ganz genau zu sein: Die Pyraser Landbrauerei. Pyras ist ein Ortsteil von Thalmässing im Landkreis Roth. Zu sehen ist der Gutshof, wo heute Wohnung und Büro des Braumeisters sind - die Brauerei ist heute etwas außerhalb von Pyras.


----------



## hidyn (9. September 2022)

Wo steht das Kreuz?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. September 2022)

Das ist unfair, das wär mein nächstes Bilderrätsel gewesen! (Oder hatte ich das nicht sogar schonmal?)


----------



## hidyn (9. September 2022)

Sorry, @WarriorPrincess. Dann kannst Du ein neues Rätsel einstellen! 
Löse mein Rätsel, bitte auf!
​


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. September 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Sorry, @WarriorPrincess. Dann kannst Du ein neues Rätsel einstellen!
> Löse mein Rätsel, bitte auf!
> ​


Quatsch, brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen! Musste gerade nur nachsehen, ob ich was anderes fotografiert habe. 😄
Mühlkoppe bei Pommelsbrunn ist der Standort dieses Gipfelkreuzes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2022)

Dann mal weiter: Wo findet sich diese nette kleine Brücke?


----------



## CC. (10. September 2022)

Das ist die Brücke über den Gauchsbach bei Röthenbach b. St. Wolfgang hinterm Neuen Friedhof. Sehr hübsch da


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2022)

Richtig! Laut OSM ganz streng genommen der Gauchsbachleitgraben, aber sooo kleinlich sind wir nicht. 
Ja, das ist echt ein schönes Gebiet zum durchfahren. Haben es aber jetzt zum ersten Mal in ne Tour eingebaut.


----------



## CC. (10. September 2022)

Wenn Ihr wieder mal in der Gegend seid, solltet Ihr nicht den Schwarzachtalweg (Blaukreuz) fahren, der wieder zum Brückkanal führt. Unter den Autobahn- und Zugbrücken an der Raststelle Feucht ist ein riesengroßes Baustellenloch, eine Durchfahrt für Jahre unmöglich 


Eine Quelle an einem / mehreren bekannten Wanderweg(en), wo wahrscheinlich schon jeder mal vorbeigefahren ist. Das saubere Wasser dort ist Rettung an heißen Tagen und immer gerne genommen. Wenn man "falsch herum" unterwegs ist, fängt an der Quelle direkt das Schieben an 





Wou?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wieder mal in der Gegend seid, solltet Ihr nicht den Schwarzachtalweg (Blaukreuz) fahren, der wieder zum Brückkanal führt. Unter den Autobahn- und Zugbrücken an der Raststelle Feucht ist ein riesengroßes Baustellenloch, eine Durchfahrt für Jahre unmöglich


Sind wir auch nicht, sondern sind in Nerreth Richtung Dürrenhembach. Aber auch auf dem Weg wussten wir dann, warum der Bikerouter unsere Planung nicht akzeptieren wollte: Der gelbe 9er hat auch ne große Lücke, wo die Brücke über Bahn und Autobahn fehlt...


----------



## CC. (12. September 2022)

Wir gehen mal zwei Schritt zurück, stehen auf einer Forstpiste und schauen bergauf auf den beschriebenen Abzweig


----------



## CC. (12. September 2022)

Zu schwer?
Die zwei Wegweiser sind PP und FDW.


----------



## pristo (12. September 2022)

Ist das die Quelle des Haidelbaches südlich von Entenberg?


----------



## CC. (12. September 2022)

Du bist gut 
Einigen wir uns auf die linke Quelle des Kühbaches als Zufluß des Haidelbachs. Hast Du wahrscheinlich eh gemeint. 

Dann zeig mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (12. September 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Du bist gut
> Einigen wir uns auf die linke Quelle des Kühbaches als Zufluß des Haidelbachs. Hast Du wahrscheinlich eh gemeint.
> 
> Dann zeig mal was!


Bin da erst einmal runter und das ist ewig her. Ich fahr sonst immer oben in Richtung Entenbergpass/Buchenberg.

Wo war ich da? Es ist nicht nach dem Gewässer, sondern nach dem Standort gefragt.


----------



## pristo (14. September 2022)

Tipp: Das Gewässer wurde künstlich angelegt. Es steht in Zusammenhang mit dem RMD-Kanal.


----------



## coast13 (14. September 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Tipp: Das Gewässer wurde künstlich angelegt. Es steht in Zusammenhang mit dem RMD-Kanal.


Du bist auf der Hasenbruckinsel am Rothsee


----------



## pristo (14. September 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Du bist auf der Hasenbruckinsel am Rothsee


Jawohl, das stimmt.
Der mittlere Teil des Kunstwerks ist beweglich und dreht sich je nach Windrichtung. 
Das Gebilde heißt deshalb "Windspiel".
Coast13 du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (14. September 2022)

Dann mach ich mal weiter:

Wie heißt denn diese Kapelle?


----------



## coast13 (15. September 2022)

Tipp: LKR Forchheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2022)

Ich mach mal nicht den EFFENDI diesmal, obwohl es leicht ist, wenn man es kennt.

Das ist die Vogelhofkapelle am Lindelberg.


----------



## coast13 (15. September 2022)

@LeFritzz 
Absolut richtig 👍🏻


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2022)

Wo ist das?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2022)

Braucht es eien Hinweis?


----------



## coast13 (17. September 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Tipp wär sicher nicht schlecht 
Aber du bist offensichtlich an einer Stelle wo es auch dem Maulwurf gefällt 😉


----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2022)

Es ist ein Seitental des Leinleitertales.


----------



## Spezi72 (18. September 2022)

Oh, Sorry klarer Fall von "Seite 1 nicht gelesen"


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2022)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> heute kein Bikewetter, deshalb ein Foto
> Anhang anzeigen 1552926
> 
> 
> hab extra was wegeschnitten damit es nicht zu einfach wird


Ähm, das Rätsel von LeFritzz ist aber noch nicht gelöst. Eigentlich stellt nur derjenige ein neues Bild ein, der das vorherige Rätsel gelöst hat... Ansonsten verschwinden einige Bilder ungelöst in der Versenkung, was schade wäre.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. September 2022)

Kommt niemand drauf? Wie gesagt, ein seitental des Leinleitertales.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2022)

Es ist im Leidungshofer Tal bei Veilbronn.
Macht weiter, wer mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (23. September 2022)

Mit einem neuen Raetsel ins Wochenende: Wo bin ich?


----------



## coast13 (26. September 2022)

@anytime 
wie wärs mit einem Tipp ?


----------



## anytime (26. September 2022)

Klar - gerne: wenn man vor dem weissen Haus steht, schaut man zu einem Schloss hinauf.


----------



## LinkeT (27. September 2022)

Wiesental unterhalb von Plankenfels.


----------



## anytime (27. September 2022)

Richtig. Das ist der Fraenkische Gebirgsweg an der Bruecke ueber die Wiesent bei der Eichenmuehle.
Mach Du bitte weiter.


----------



## LinkeT (28. September 2022)

Ok. Dankeschön


----------



## Smithie (28. September 2022)

Wegen der verspargelten Landschaft würde ich auf eine Stelle nördlich von Pegnitz tippen.

Aber wo genau?


----------



## LinkeT (29. September 2022)

Das stimmt schon mal


----------



## anytime (29. September 2022)

Na, dann rate ich mal - Imkerlehrpfad zwischen Buchau und Buechenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LinkeT (30. September 2022)

Leider nicht. Liegt am 🍺quellenweg.


----------



## anytime (1. Oktober 2022)

Auf etwas mehr als halber Strecke zwischen Buechenbach und Leups?


----------



## LinkeT (2. Oktober 2022)

Leups ist schon Mal gut. Liegt zwischen leups und Lindenhardt. Also lass ich gelten. Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## anytime (2. Oktober 2022)

Den Bierquellenweg kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber der ist jetzt auf der Liste und das naechste Mal muss ich dann nicht mehr raten ;-)

Also weiter: Wo bin ich?


----------



## anytime (5. Oktober 2022)

Erster Tip: in einem anderen Tal der Fraenkischen Schweiz - 50m die Strasse runter an dem Turm vorbei gibt es ein tolles Holzofenbrot (allerdings nur Freitag und Samstag).


----------



## LinkeT (6. Oktober 2022)

Unterailsfeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (6. Oktober 2022)

Genau. Jetzt wieder Du


----------



## LinkeT (6. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank 

Sollte nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## LinkeT (10. Oktober 2022)

Keiner eine Idee?? Tip: Hauptfluss der Fränkischen und die Brücke ist eigentlich gesperrt.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2022)

Naja, der "Hauptfluss der Fränkischen" ist ja eindeutig die Wiesent.
Nur die fliesst von Steinfeld bis Forchheim und ist 78km lang.
Wo diese Brücke ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## LinkeT (10. Oktober 2022)

die Brücke ist Unterhalb von Ebs.


----------



## coast13 (10. Oktober 2022)

Kann das hier sein ? 🤔
Da ist aber meiner Erinnerung nach viel weniger Vegetation


----------



## LinkeT (11. Oktober 2022)

👍genau da. Supi

Auf gehts. Du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (11. Oktober 2022)

Echt? 
Hatte das echt n bisschen anders in Erinnerung. Ok, war im Frühling, auf dem Weg von Reifenberg zum Pretzfelder Keller. 
Weg vom Bier, hin zum Wein. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (12. Oktober 2022)

Keine(r) ne Idee ?
Der Ort liegt am Main.  Anfangsbuchstabe S


----------



## weazelxy (12. Oktober 2022)

Sulzfeld am Main?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (12. Oktober 2022)

weazelxy schrieb:


> Sulzfeld am Main?


des schdimmd 👍🏻😉


----------



## weazelxy (12. Oktober 2022)

Sauba 





Wie heißt der Ort unterhalb von dieser Ruine? 

Hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer.


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Oktober 2022)

Handthal


----------



## weazelxy (19. Oktober 2022)

Richtig, 
Du bist dran!


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Oktober 2022)

Weiss jemand wo dieses Kreuz "steht"?


----------



## BullsUli (20. Oktober 2022)

Auch ein interessanter Ort...Nordwestlich von Bamberg 😊


----------



## Smithie (20. Oktober 2022)

@BullsUli Willkommen im Frankenrätselfred!

Schönes Bild zeigst du, die Sache hat aber einen Haken: im Rätselfred muss man zuerst den Aufnahmeort des vorherigen Fotos erraten, damit man selbst ein Bild reinstellen darf.

Anarchievorbeugende Regeln auf Seite 1.


----------



## weazelxy (24. Oktober 2022)

@mistertom52070 gibst du uns einen Tipp?


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2022)

Unterhalb vom Walberla?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Oktober 2022)

Andere Richtung, ein Tipp: Irgendwo im Aischgrund, und noch ein Tipp, in der Nähe kann man gut essen...


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2022)

Effendi.


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Oktober 2022)

wenn keiner drauf kommt löse ich auf: Auffahrt von Hallerndorf zum Kreuzberg


----------



## coast13 (25. Oktober 2022)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wenn keiner drauf kommt löse ich auf: Auffahrt von Hallerndorf zum Kreuzberg


… jetzt wo du s sagst…


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2022)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wenn keiner drauf kommt löse ich auf: Auffahrt von Hallerndorf zum Kreuzberg


Genau das ist es.
"Effendi" habe ich geschrieben, weil es bei mir vor der Haustür liegt und ich es wirklich nicht auflösen wollte.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2022)

OK verstehe 

Dann Versuche ich es nochmal neu in einer ganz anderen Richtung, das sollte nicht schwer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weazelxy (26. Oktober 2022)

Das ist der Happurger Stausee.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2022)

Das ist richtig, aber wo stehe ich?


----------



## Smithie (26. Oktober 2022)

Dann ein Abstauber .

Hohler Fels, oben auf dem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Oktober 2022)

Das stimmt, du bist dran!


----------



## Smithie (27. Oktober 2022)

Weiter geht's:





Kletterer sind im Vorteil


----------



## Smithie (28. Oktober 2022)

Erster Tipp: westlich der A9.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Oktober 2022)

Auch das ist mir wieder viel zu leicht.


----------



## Smithie (28. Oktober 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Auch das ist mir wieder viel zu leicht.


Dann halt öfter Fotos machen, damit du den Fred mit Bilderrätseln statt mit Effendis füttern kannst .


----------



## hidyn (29. Oktober 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Auch das ist mir wieder viel zu leicht.


Nur wichtig machen!


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Oktober 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Nur wichtig machen!


Jaja. Vielleicht hältst Dich mal an die Verhaltensregeln hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (29. Oktober 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Jaja. Vielleicht hältst Dich mal an die Verhaltensregeln hier.


Jaja. Kritik kann nicht jeder vertragen.


----------



## Smithie (29. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht hilft den Nichtoberlehrern ein etwas breiterer Bildausschnitt auf die Sprünge   :


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Jaja. Kritik kann nicht jeder vertragen.


Kritik ist etwas anderes als inhaltsleeres, tatsachenfremdes Gemaule.


----------



## hidyn (30. Oktober 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Kritik ist etwas anderes als inhaltsleeres, tatsachenfremdes Gemaule.


.......!


----------



## Smithie (1. November 2022)

Um es mal auszuformulieren:

Effenditis ist eine Weile witzig, aber irgendwann nervt's nur noch, wenn sonst kaum was kommt.

Und nun zurück zum Thema, offenbar ist das Rätsel doch nicht so einfach (oder alle weg oder aber die Wissenden haben keine Bilder).

Ich bin mir sicher, viele sind dort schon oft vorbeigeradelt. Das Tal hat einen katholischen Namen, obwohl es in einem evangelischen Landkreis liegt.

Jetzat aber!


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2022)

Versuch einer Google-Recherche: Mariental bei Pottenstein, Landkreis Bayreuth?

Der Landkreis Bayreuth ist mehrheitlich evangelisch, siehe hier:






von der Seite: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religionen_in_Deutschland

So viele fränkische Landkreise sind gar nicht evangelisch. Auch mal ganz interessant ...


----------



## CC. (1. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Effenditis ist eine Weile witzig


Das war noch nie witzig. Mitschüler, die immer eifrig waren beim Fingerschnipsen und "hier Herr Lehrer, ich weiß was!" sind nicht umsonst in den Pausen ordentlich geknufft worden.
Es ist überhaupt ein unlogisches Wunder,  daß der Bursche mit seinen teils groben mentalen Entgleisungen noch aktives Mitglied im Forum ist. Woanders wäre er schon vor Jahren deaktiviert worden.


----------



## Smithie (1. November 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Versuch einer Google-Recherche: Mariental bei Pottenstein, Landkreis Bayreuth?


Richtig!

Genauer Standort:





Schön, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast! 

Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Smithie (1. November 2022)

@CC. Moderation ... gaaanz heikles Thema .

Aber ich denke, Fritzz weiss jetzt, wie seine Effendis ankommen.

Somit kann es mit dem fröhlichen Rätseln weitergehen, ich freue mich schon auf ein schönes Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2022)

Tja, immer das Thema mit dem Vorhandensein brauchbarer und für das Rätsel geeigneter Fotos - beliebter Effendi-Vorwand  ...

BTW: Beim Durchsehen meiner Fotos dachte ich mir gerade, man könnte das Prinzip des Threads ändern: Ich stelle ein Foto ein, von dem ich nicht mehr genau weiß, wo ich es gemacht habe, und ihr sagt mir, wo es geknippst wurde .

Gottseidank war ich erst vor kurzem wieder im Fränkischen in ... ups, jetzt hätt ich es fast verraten. Franken, wo es mich regelmäßig wegen Landschaft und Hopfensaft hinzieht, und ein paar Schnappschüsse habe ich auch gemacht!

Hier einer:





Wo war ich?


----------



## pristo (2. November 2022)

Du warst im Anlautertal. Im Hintergrund ist die Burgruine Bechthal zu sehen. Und wahrscheinlich hast du
den Hopfensaft der Brauerei Ritter in Nennslingen, bzw. das Felsenbräu aus Thalmannsfeld genossen.


----------



## ragazza (2. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1314886
> 
> für Ortskundige natürlich ein Kinderspiel. Welcher Bach fließt zwischen dem Fotografen und der Ruine ?


Hatten wir übrigens schon mal


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. November 2022)

Das ist richtig!

Die Anlauter ist ein 29 km langer Fluss, der in Geyern im Landkreis Weißenburg-Gunzenhausen entspringt und im Landkreis Eichstätt bei Kinding in die Schwarzach fließt, welche kurz danach in die Altmühl mündet. Die Quellhöhe der Anlauert liegt auf 535 m über NN, an der Mündung beträgt die Höhe noch 380 m.

Das Foto wurde vom Anlautertalradweg gemacht, und Standort sowie Burg Bechthal liegen nur wenige 100 m von der Bezirksgrenze (zum Bezirk Oberbayern) entfernt.





Der Anlautertalradweg ist empfehlenswert, landschaftlich sehr schön, auch wenn man ihn nicht unbedingt mit dem Mountainbike fahren muss. Ich bin ihn mit dem Mountainbike gefahren, weil ich keine anderen Räder als Mountainbikes besitze .

Der Radweg führt vom Zeiselweiher in Geyern über Oberhochstätt, welches sogar ca. 580 über NN liegt, nach Weißenburg. Dementsprechend gut ist der Ausblick von dort oben, man sieht bis zum Hesselberg.  

Ja, und ich habe mir ein paar Flaschen Bier von der Brauerei Ritter in Nennslingen mit nach Hause genommen!

@pristo ist dran!


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hatten wir übrigens schon mal



Jamei, alles was Recht ist, aber 397 Seiten Thread schau ich nicht durch ...


----------



## pristo (2. November 2022)

Wo war ich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (2. November 2022)

Petz'sches Schloss, Schwarzenbruck, Landkreis Nürnberger Land.


----------



## pristo (2. November 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Petz'sches Schloss, Schwarzenbruck, Landkreis Nürnberger Land.


Jawohl, das ging ja schnell. Brezensalzer du bist dran.
Und als Zugabe noch das Petzsche Schloss.


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. November 2022)

Ganz zufällig war ich am Sonntag in Schwarzenbruck - eigentlich etwas ungeplant. Waren am Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal unterwegs von Neumarkt bis zum Brückkanal. Aber am Kanal hatte ein Wirtshaus/Biergarten nach dem anderen zu. Da was Essbares hermusste (B&B oder K&K, also entweder Bier und Bratwurst oder Kaffee und Kuchen), sind wir ziemlich früh nach Schwarzenbruck, oder eigentlich Ochenbruck eingebogen. Das Kaffee in Ochenbruck war voll und ich war der Hoffnung, in der Ortsmitte Schwarzenbruck was zu finden. Weit gefehlt. Wir haben uns dann im Backerei-Cafe an der Durchgangsstraße gütlich getan. War zwar nicht besonders idyllisch, aber immerhin waren die Backerzeugnisse gut.

Fazit: Ich glaube, dass in Schwarzenbruck das Petzenschloss vermutlich das bei weitem Interessanteste sein dürfte.

Von da aus ging's dann über Gsteinach und die Bauschuttdeponie zum Brückkanal. Waren viele Leute unterwegs. Und ich war schon vor langem mal da, da konnte/durfte man seitlich auch noch runtergehen und das Bauwerk in Seitenansicht bestaunen. Es wird anscheinend nix besser ...

Aber jetzt mal Schluss mit dem Geschwalle - Ihr wartet ja auf ein neues Rätsel. Das Foto ist von der Aufnahmequalität verbesserungswürdig, aber es sollte diesmal etwas zeigen, das vielleicht ein bisserl schwerer zu erraten ist. Mal sehen.





Wo war ich da?


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. November 2022)

Tipp 1: In der Nähe geht eine Bahnstrecke vorbei, die man nicht sieht .


----------



## Smithie (5. November 2022)

Ist das im Pegnitztal? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. November 2022)

Pegnitztal ist relativ weit weg. Aus Sicht der Frankenmetropole liegt der gesuchte Ort eher in der anderen Richtung, also nicht genau aber tendenziell ...


----------



## pristo (6. November 2022)

Du warst im Heimbachtal. Man sieht die Kirche von Heimbach. Mit der "Bahnstrecke, die man nicht sieht", meinst du sicher die neue Bahnstrecke Nürnberg - München, die dort in einem Tunnel verläuft.


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. November 2022)

Das ist richtig, @pristo!

Heimbach gehört zu Greding, Landkreis Roth und ist, wie meist bei meinen Rätseln, nicht weit von der südlichen Bezirksgrenze weg.

Das Nachbardorf ist Euerwang und der Eisenbahntunnel, den @pristo richtig erkannt hat, an der Bahnstrecke Nürnberg-München (an der Reihenfolge Nürnberg-München merkt man, dass wir hier im Frankenthread sind ), ist nach Euerwang benannt, er heißt "Euerwanger Tunnel". Der Tunnel unterquert den Euerwanger Bühl, eine Erhebung mit 545 m über N.N. und liegt bis zu 190 m unter der Geländeoberfläche. Mit einer Länge von 7,7 km gehört der Euerwangtunnel zu den 10 längsten Eisenbahntunnels Deutschlands. Das südliche Portal des Tunnels liegt unweit des neuen Bahnhofs von Kinding, Lkr. Eichstätt.

In Wikipedia ist vermerkt, dass eine Gemeindeverbindungsstraße von Kraftsbuch das Heimbachtal abwärts nach Heimbach führt, an einem Häuschen zum Rettungsstollen des Euerwangtunnels vorbei.

Die Kirche ist die katholische Pfarrkirche heißt "Pauli Bekehrung" und wurde 1308 geweiht.

@pristo, Du bist wieder an der Reihe,


----------



## pristo (6. November 2022)

Anlautertal, Heimbachtal, Euerwanger Bühl, alles relativ nah beieinander, sind als Ziel einer MTB-Fahrt durchaus zu empfehlen. Sehr schöne Gegend!

Wo steht diese schöne Rundkapelle?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> (an der Reihenfolge Nürnberg-München merkt man, dass wir hier im Frankenthread sind )


Aber überhaupt nicht.
Ein bekennender Franke, damals Vorstandsvorsitzender eines großen DAX-Konzerns, hat auf einer Veranstaltung in München einst gesagt: "nein, ich habe nichts gegen München. Das Beste an München  ist  am Freitagnachmittag die Autobahn München-Nürnberg."
Damit ist klar, dass die relevante Richtung der A9 von Süd nach Nord geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (6. November 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo steht diese schöne Rundkapelle?


Ich war da schon mal… komm aber nicht drauf, wo das war. Aischgrund oder Bibert ? 🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## pristo (6. November 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ich war da schon mal… komm aber nicht drauf, wo das war. Aischgrund oder Bibert ? 🤔🤷‍♂️


Nein, südöstliches Mfr.


----------



## ragazza (6. November 2022)

Crescentia Kapelle Federhof bei Hip


----------



## pristo (7. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Crescentia Kapelle Federhof bei Hip


Richtig! ragazza du bist dran.


----------



## ragazza (7. November 2022)

eine Ortschaft ging dieses Jahr beispielhaft voran und installierte mitten im Ort eine öffentliche Trinkwasserquelle. Als Langtourenfahrer freue ich mich immer wieder über günstiges, schnelles Trinkwasser. In vielen Landkreisen werden leider mehr Ladestationen für E-Bikes gebaut als simple Wasserspender. in welcher Ortschaft steht der neue Brunnen ?


----------



## CC. (7. November 2022)

@Brezensalzer - bist Du aus der Ecke? Ich komme Dich mal besuchen...
Sehr schön dort!


----------



## ragazza (7. November 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> @Brezensalzer - bist Du aus der Ecke? Ich komme Dich mal besuchen...
> Sehr schön dort!


bin aus der Kreisstadt, gerne


----------



## ragazza (8. November 2022)

will nicht mal jemand auflösen ? Zum Namen des Städtchens gibts ein bekanntes Sprichwort....


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> will nicht mal jemand auflösen ? Zum Namen des Städtchens gibts ein bekanntes Sprichwort....


Kann ja dann eigentlich nur Pappenheim sei 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. November 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Kann ja dann eigentlich nur Pappenheim sei 😉


natürlich richtig. Danke für die Auflösung, mach bitte weiter...


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> natürlich richtig. Danke für die Auflösung, mach bitte weiter...


Ich geb s zu… Google hat geholfen 😉









						Brunnen mit bestem Pappenheimer Trinkwasser – Pappenheimer Skribent
					





					www.pappenheim-aktuell.com
				




Dann mal wieder nach Norden ..
Wo war ich vor zwei Wochen?


----------



## Lusio (8. November 2022)

In Schnaittach


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> In Schnaittach


😉 … wie sagte heute ein Kollege zu mir: können wir das noch präzisieren  ? 😉


----------



## Lusio (9. November 2022)

Klar kann ich das, ist der Festungsfriedhof


----------



## coast13 (9. November 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Klar kann ich das, ist der Festungsfriedhof


Absolut richtig 👍🏻
Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (9. November 2022)

Wo stand ich da am Montag


----------



## coast13 (11. November 2022)

@Lusio 
Ist das der Moritzberg in der Ferne ?


----------



## Lusio (11. November 2022)

Das ist der Moritzberg


----------



## coast13 (11. November 2022)

Hmm, schwierig von der Entfernung her… bist du in der Ecke Gräfenberg ?


----------



## Smithie (11. November 2022)

Triangulation.

Ich würde sagen, du stehst nordöstlich vom Moritzberg. Auf einer Hochebene. "Auf der Höhe" zwischen Gross- und Kleinviehberg, nordöstlich von Hersbruck?


----------



## Lusio (11. November 2022)

leider falsch, aber ihr habt den Bereich gut eingegrenzt


----------



## Lusio (13. November 2022)

Ein weiterer Tip coast13 war vor zwei Wochen ganz in der Nähe


----------



## Lusio (17. November 2022)

Ich stehe auf dem Schotterweg der von Schnaittach nach Kersbach führt unterhalb vom Festungsfriedhof.
Was habe ich da Vorgestern Fotografiert?


----------



## pristo (17. November 2022)

Das könnte der Jägersee ohne Wasser sein.


----------



## Lusio (17. November 2022)

Der ist es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (19. November 2022)

Keiner eine Idee
Ist beim Autobahn Bau endstanden


----------



## alpenpass (19. November 2022)

Na, weils bei mir gleich um die Ecke ist, spiel ich  mal wieder mit: Das ist der Weissensee bei Erlenstegen.


----------



## Lusio (19. November 2022)

Endlich war doch nicht schwer oder 
alpenpass du bist dran


----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2022)

Beliebte Ecke, sollte allseits bekannt sein:


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2022)

Ist das in der Nähe der Panzerschiessbahn/Pferdegehege Tennenlohe Richtung Süden?


----------



## alpenpass (20. November 2022)

Lass ich gelten. Wer's genauer wissen will: es ist unten am Dürrnlachgraben


----------



## coast13 (28. November 2022)

@reo-fahrer 
magst du weitermachen


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2022)

ah, doch richtig geraten, thx für die Erinnerung 

doch etwas nördlicher gelegen als der Tennenlohre Forst, Blick offensichtlich Richtung Süden:


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Dezember 2022)

das ist schon im Landkreis Bayreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (1. Dezember 2022)

Dann würde ich mal sagen Hohenmirsberger Platte.. sieht bisschen so aus ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Dezember 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen Hohenmirsberger Platte.. sieht bisschen so aus ...



jup, ein paar Hundert Meter links ist der Aussichtsturm


----------



## Doempf (1. Dezember 2022)

Na dann mach ich mal weiter ..
Auch letztens an dem WE aufgenommen wo es geschneit hat, sogar mit der Gopro. Hoffe man kann die Schilder nicht lesen ... wo steht diese Bank?


----------



## LinkeT (2. Dezember 2022)

Vom Schlossberg Richtung Körbeldorf. "Pegnitztour"  ??


----------



## Doempf (2. Dezember 2022)

LinkeT schrieb:


> Vom Schlossberg Richtung Körbeldorf. "Pegnitztour"  ??


Check 👍 man könnte maximal noch den genauen Wegpunkt der auf dem Wegweiser steht angeben, aber den weiß ich ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht und kann ihn auf dem Foto auch nicht lesen 🤷‍♂️ Von daher @LinkeT du bist dran 👍


----------



## LinkeT (2. Dezember 2022)

Wegpunkt weiß ich leider nicht. Aber der Hügel drüber heißt langer Berg.
Also dann los gehts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (4. Dezember 2022)

LinkeT schrieb:


> Also dann los gehts....


Dann mal ne Frage: Egloffstein ist nicht weit weg ?


----------



## mw123 (4. Dezember 2022)

Sieht nach Todsfeldtal aus


----------



## Smithie (4. Dezember 2022)

Bei den "Sieben Quellen" (so heisst das, denke ich) auf dem Wanderweg nach Thuisbrunn, hier?


----------



## LinkeT (5. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, war am We nicht Online. Stimmt natürlich.
Habt beide recht. Mach weiter wer schneller ist. Wenn ich schon so langsam bin


----------



## mw123 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ha schneller😜


----------



## mw123 (6. Dezember 2022)

OK, da brauchts wohl einen Hinweis. Der Bach, der diese nette kleine Schlucht in den Rhätsandstein gegraben hat, mündet in die Schwabach.


----------



## Lusio (6. Dezember 2022)

Dann sollte es zwischen Oberschöllenbach und Röckenhof sein


----------



## mw123 (6. Dezember 2022)

👍 Kübelsbachschlucht heißt der gewaltige Canyon


----------



## Lusio (6. Dezember 2022)

Habe gerade kein Foto bitte wer anders weitermachen


----------



## hidyn (7. Dezember 2022)

Dann mache ich mal weiter.
Wo ist der schöne Wanderweg, auch mit dem Mountainbike gut zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2022)

Das ist der steile steinige Pfad nach Bischofsgrün runter, vorm Vogelherdparkplatz.

G.


----------



## hidyn (7. Dezember 2022)

Völlig richtig, du kannst weitermachen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2022)

Übriegens im Winter eine der schönsten Abfahrten vom Gipfel.

Bin ein wenig mau mit passenden Bildern. Auf welchen Zwischhuggel befindet sich dieser Radständer?






G.


----------



## gandi85 (7. Dezember 2022)

Der Stein ist mir wurscht, das bike ist ja der Knaller. Kannst du bitte noch paar Bilder von dem bike Posten 🤣
Schaltung etc?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2022)

Radl steht mittlerweile nur noch im Wohnzimmer rum 

G.


----------



## weazelxy (8. Dezember 2022)

Weil 26 zoll und damit unfahrbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2022)

weazelxy schrieb:


> Weil 26 zoll und damit unfahrbar?



29er können da netmal stehen  

Mal den ersten hinweis. Was sich eh wohl die meisten gedacht haben, es ist im Fichtelgebirge.

G.


----------



## Smithie (8. Dezember 2022)

Ist das auf der Platte?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2022)

Ne, auf der anderen Seite der 303.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich tipp auf Hohe Matze.

Mei, da war ich a scho lang nimmer... 
Bzw, war ich da as letzte mal noch mit 26" Schmalreifen und da war noch die originale Kettenstrebe verbaut. 
Des is echt scho lang her


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich tipp auf Hohe Matze.
> 
> Mei, da war ich a scho lang nimmer...
> Bzw, war ich da as letzte mal noch mit 26" Schmalreifen und da war noch die originale Kettenstrebe verbaut.
> Des is echt scho lang her




Ne...aber wir kommen schoh richtungstechnisch näher.
Hmmh...aber wenn recht überlege, dann solltest du von dem Felsen auch schoh runtergefahren sein 


G.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Dezember 2022)

hm na dann Prinzenfelsen  Ansonsten fällt mir da in der Gegend nix mehr ein...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> hm na dann Prinzenfelsen  Ansonsten fällt mir da in der Gegend nix mehr ein...



Mit Richtung ist schohmal richtig, meinte ich nur die Richtung…aber eher noch eine Hügelkette weiter 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2022)

Schon wieder zwei Tage vergangen und keiner hat eine Idee 

Noch ein Annäherungstip…es ist eher in der Kösseinegegend.

G.


----------



## Smithie (11. Dezember 2022)

Püttner?

Viel bleibt ja nicht übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Püttner?
> 
> Viel bleibt ja nicht übrig



Neee……viel bleibt jetzt echt nimmer 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich tipp mal auf Haberstein...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich tipp mal auf Haberstein...



Neeee…noch aweng daneben…als ultimativer Tip…zwischen was das mit B und K…statt K würd auch F gelten, angeht 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Dezember 2022)

Hm nächster Versuch  

Burgstein?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hm nächster Versuch
> 
> Burgstein?



Burgstein laß ich gelten  Also es ist zwischen Burgstein und Kaiserfelsen, bzw, Labyrinth. Links direkt am Weg. Du bist dran 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Dezember 2022)

Schon wieder was mit nem Retro Bike...
Jörg weis sicher wo´s is 
Also erstmal die anderen ran lassen


----------



## coast13 (16. Dezember 2022)

Is das echt schon auch retro ? 😱

Zum Ort: Ochsenkopf wäre vermutlich zu einfach?!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Is das echt schon auch retro ? 😱
> 
> Zum Ort: Ochsenkopf wäre vermutlich zu einfach?!



Da hast du wohl recht 

G.


----------



## Smithie (17. Dezember 2022)

Ist das irgendwo bei den Prinzenfelsen? Da sieht man doch Mehlmeisel.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2022)

Coast13 dürfte schon richtig liegen. Granit und Pflanzen sehen nach Wahrzeichenfelsmaterial aus.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2022)

coast13 schrieb:


> Is das echt schon auch retro ? 😱
> 
> Zum Ort: Ochsenkopf wäre vermutlich zu einfach?!


Naja, wann is das erste DDU Cheaptrick rausgekommen? dürfte um die 2000er vll 2004 gewesen sein.
In der schnellebigen Fahrradwelt ist das für mich auf jeden Fall retro 
Auf die Geo triffts auf jeden Fall zu.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Coast13 dürfte schon richtig liegen. Granit und Pflanzen sehen nach Wahrzeichenfelsmaterial aus.
> 
> G.


Jep, das ist richtig, Jörg kennt da ja eh jeden Fels mit dem 3. Vornamen 
Hätte zwar gern den Wahrzeichenfelsen gehört, aber lassen wir mal gelten

Hatte ansonsten nur Bilder von Stellen, die ausser Jörg wohl niemand kennt 

Also @coast13  du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (17. Dezember 2022)

@Dampfsti 
Ok, Jahrtausendwende is schon retro 👍🏻
Mein Marin von 1997 is Steinzeit 😉.. wiegt aber nur 10,7 kg😁



Aber zurück zum Thema….und wieder nach Mittelfranken 😎
Wo war ich vor zwei Wochen?.. noch ohne 🥶


----------



## mw123 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sieht sehr nach Jungfernsitz bei Kalchi aus.


----------



## coast13 (18. Dezember 2022)

mw123 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nach Jungfernsitz bei Kalchi aus.


Ganz genau! 🏆
Du darfst!


----------



## mw123 (18. Dezember 2022)

wo wird hier pausiert?


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)

Talstation Heumöderntal?


----------



## mw123 (19. Dezember 2022)

Sehr gut 👍 du bist!


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2022)

Oben beim Flugplatz Friesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)

Ganz andere Ecke von Franken!


----------



## Lusio (19. Dezember 2022)

Ist das beim Hesselberg


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)

Wäre ich ein böser Mensch, würde ich sagen "bei" ist falsch. Es ist direkt obendrauf!
Bin ich aber nicht, also mach weiter!


----------



## Lusio (19. Dezember 2022)

Wo ist dieser Eisfall


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)

Bei Neunhof?


----------



## Garminator (19. Dezember 2022)

Klingender Wasserfall bei Haimendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (19. Dezember 2022)

Florian hat es erkannt es ist der Brungraben in Neunhof


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Doempf (19. Dezember 2022)

Also jetzt geht's ja ab hier ... nevermind


----------



## alpenpass (19. Dezember 2022)

ich glaub, ich kenn dieses schöne Stück Weg... wenn man den Weg weiterfährt, kommt man in den Kuhnhofer Wald hoch. ( Links von mir liegt Seiboldshof und fliesst der Bitterbach)


----------



## Florian (19. Dezember 2022)

Genau richtig!


----------



## alpenpass (20. Dezember 2022)

wo war ich denn hier?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2022)

Steinbrüchlein im Nürnberger süden?
Hinter dir ist die Wurzelabfahrt


----------



## alpenpass (20. Dezember 2022)

Korrekt erkannt, du bists


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche was raus. Lebe ja im Exil und bin nicht mehr so oft im Frankenland unterwegs

Wo steht dieser Kasten Bier?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ist das zu schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (21. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist das zu schwer?


Ja! Weil ich das Bier nicht kenne


----------



## alpenpass (21. Dezember 2022)

hihi, ... läuft unter Lizenz von Veltins, musst ich aber auch erst googeln.  Ist da vielleicht an der Sophienquelle in Grünsberg?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2022)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Ist da vielleicht an der Sophienquelle in Grünsberg?


Ziemlich kalt. Etwa 110km Nordwestlich


----------



## alpenpass (22. Dezember 2022)

In Unterfranken bin ich ganz schwach. Ich werf trotzdem mal die Gegend um Zell in die Runde


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2022)

So schaut das ganze komplett aus. Bild aus Google geklaut


----------



## gandi85 (22. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So schaut das ganze komplett aus. Bild aus Google geklaut
> Anhang anzeigen 1606207


Geklaut? Man erkennt doch eindeutig dein rad 😉
Wo es ist, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2022)

Doch so schwer. Gut 1. Tip:
Das Bierkastenfoto ist dieses Jahr beim Rudelbums entstanden


----------



## ulli! (22. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich suche was raus. Lebe ja im Exil und bin nicht mehr so oft im Frankenland unterwegs
> 
> Wo steht dieser Kasten Bier?
> Anhang anzeigen 1605411


Wohnst du nicht mehr im Nürnberger Land?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> Wohnst du nicht mehr im Nürnberger Land?


im Nürnberger Land wohne ich seit 2010 nicht mehr. In Nürnberg seit 2017 nicht mehr. Bin in die Oberpfalz ausgewandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (31. Dezember 2022)

Der Brunnen ist der Lindenbrunnen bei Schweinfurt. Bitte jemand anders ein Bild einstellen, finde gerade keins aus Franken


----------



## ragazza (31. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der Brunnen ist der Lindenbrunnen bei Schweinfurt. Bitte jemand anders ein Bild einstellen, finde gerade keins aus Franken


dann greife ich die Gelegenheit und ziehe das Rätsel etwas Richtung Süden. Auf welche Ortschaft fahre ich zu ?


----------



## coast13 (1. Januar 2023)

@ragazza 
Altmühltal, oder ?


----------



## Slartir (1. Januar 2023)

ragazza schrieb:


> dann greife ich die Gelegenheit und ziehe das Rätsel etwas Richtung Süden. Auf welche Ortschaft fahre ich zu ?



Schaut aus wie die alte Schule in Solnhofen...


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2023)

coast13 schrieb:


> @ragazza
> Altmühltal, oder ?


Richtig 


Slartir schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie die alte Schule in Solnhofen...


Aber natürlich noch besser. 👍
Slartir bitte weitermachen....


----------



## Slartir (2. Januar 2023)

Man sollt keine Sprüch machen, wenn man keine Bilder hat...

Ein einfaches hab ich doch gefunden:




Wo steh ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. Januar 2023)

bei den zwölf Aposteln, links oben am Berg das Zementwerk


----------



## Slartir (3. Januar 2023)

Richtig, ragazza ist wiedr dran..

Notiz an mich selbst: Mehr Tourenvariationen im heimischen Regierungsbezirk und auch mal für Fotos halten, nicht nur am Bahnübergang...


----------



## ragazza (3. Januar 2023)

ragazza schrieb:


> bei den zwölf Aposteln, links oben am Berg das Zementwerk


keine zwei km nördlich wurde mein Großvater geboren....

......wir gehen woanders hin, meine Großmutter stammt von hier: 
über welchem Tal bin ich ? oder wie heißt das Dorf im Hintergrund ?


----------



## ragazza (Freitag um 21:34)

wenn ich jetzt noch verrate, daß in dem Tal jährlich ein Radsportevent mit Deutschen Meisterschaften stattfindet, wird es wohl zu leicht.....


----------



## Brezensalzer (Samstag um 23:26)

Ist es das Schambachtal bei Treuchtlingen? Dein Standort müsste dann nicht ganz einen km östlich von Suffersheim sein - mit Blick dorthin?


----------



## ragazza (Sonntag um 00:27)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ist es das Schambachtal bei Treuchtlingen? Dein Standort müsste dann nicht ganz einen km östlich von Suffersheim sein - mit Blick dorthin?


Ja klar. Und das Event ist das Einzelzeitfahren des RC GERMANIA Weißenburg 
Du bist dran,  Brezensalzer


----------



## Brezensalzer (Sonntag um 13:08)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## coast13 (Montag um 18:18)

Hmmm… hab den Anblick im Kopf.. meine von einer RTF… komm aber nicht drauf ! 
Wenn auf dem großen Gebäude Knauf statt Baywa drauf stehen würde wärs einfacher 😅


----------



## LeFritzz (Dienstag um 11:42)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hmmm… hab den Anblick im Kopf.. meine von einer RTF… komm aber nicht drauf !
> Wenn auf dem großen Gebäude Knauf statt Baywa drauf stehen würde wärs einfacher 😅


Ist aber schon etwa in der Gegend wo Knauf draufstehen könnte.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Dienstag um 14:54)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Irgendwo im/am Steigerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (Dienstag um 21:18)

Mit Knauf ist wohl Iphofen gemeint ...

Nein, weder Unterfranken, noch Steigerwald. Sondern südliches Mittelfranken.


----------



## pristo (Gestern um 11:10)

Ich meine, dass man Thalmässing sieht. Das Foto wurde bei der Keltenschanze aufgenommen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (Gestern um 20:46)

Da meinst Du vollkommen richtig - und bist damit an der Reihe!

(Bei der Keltenschanze = von Ohlangen kommend.)


----------



## pristo (Gestern um 21:33)

Wo war ich?


----------



## coast13 (Heute um 12:10)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo war ich?


Du warst auf der Wülzburg


----------



## pristo (Heute um 14:22)

coast13 schrieb:


> Du warst auf der Wülzburg


Richtig! coast13 du bist dran.


----------



## coast13 (Heute um 16:41)

Ok!
Wo war ich vor gut 4 Wochen?


----------

